#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-29
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: http://idjc.sourceforge.net if you wanted to check built in depends stuff
<tonyyarusso> Those look prettier.  This might still be possible.
<tonyyarusso> Pricey: also ^^
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: cant right now i have major transfer going on so i can get back to ubuntu :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Righto.
<gnomefreak> grab it from upstream unpack it and look in README and INSTALL files to see if that version is "needed"
<tonyyarusso> check
<gnomefreak> ther eis something like it in edgy
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-studio maybe?
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> no version numbers i would say try it
<gnomefreak> with edgys version
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with josker(sp)  jonos baby
<gnomefreak> iirc its a dj app
<tonyyarusso> I have no idea.  I just do what they ask for.  ;)
<gnomefreak> http://www.onlymeok.nildram.co.uk/download.html
<tonyyarusso> Plus, now I kinda want to see if this works :P
<gnomefreak> build it it looks fine its just ubuntus version that depedns on linc6
<gnomefreak> libc6 even
<tonyyarusso> Looks like it, yeah
<gnomefreak> he may want to use ./configure --help to make sure he gets everything he wants
<tonyyarusso> I don't see any reason this should need to go in a root level directory, do you?
<gnomefreak> no
<tonyyarusso> methinks we'll do home dir then
<gnomefreak> you can always use make local  (it says how to do it on the link i gave above
<gnomefreak> from that link it looked pretty much copy and paste :)
<tonyyarusso> What would be the advantage of make local over --prefix=$HOME?
<gnomefreak> nothing
<nothlit> DESTDIR is recommended over prefix btw, from what i've read
<tonyyarusso> nothlit: That's not mentioned in the config --help
<nothlit> oh its for make, not configure
<nothlit> depends on whether the package uses automake or not
<tonyyarusso> ah
<nothlit> it has a different syntax though, so be careful :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i'm going crazy
<tonyyarusso> Trolls in ##php
<tonyyarusso> Spamming ones that is.
<nalioth> the ##php ops are good at kick/banning
<gnomefreak> its starting from the beginning :(
<tonyyarusso> :(
<gnomefreak> and i copied the files over too so i guess either i will continue or ill buy it
* gnomefreak thinks
* gnomefreak goes to look at net install cd
<BoyBlundr> can someone check to see if I'm clean of the DCCexploit?
<gnomefreak> where is the ops meeting on tuesday?
<FairLite> on -meeting i suppose?
<gnomefreak> FairLite: it would need to be posted on frdge and its not
<tonyyarusso> No, it's here.
<tonyyarusso> Most likely
<FairLite> perhaps.
<tonyyarusso> TB has -meeting the hour before, so it might still be taken
<tonyyarusso> We'll probably have to play by ear and see when the time comes
<gnomefreak> thats what i was thinking i just wanted to make sure incase im not here before the meeting
<tonyyarusso> could be either really
<FairLite> could make it both. one faction on a channel and the other in the other. would be less heated for sure
<tonyyarusso> eh?
<FairLite> nm
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna let this thing run over night maybe they wont fail this time and im off to bed i think
<FairLite> well on the plus side, it's not like somebody not being entirely sure about the time and location of an exam... i mean, it's just a /join :P
<FairLite> (and no personal references here of course)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<AmbientMst1> Here for the test
<maxamillion> what test?
<AmbientMst1> Ubuntu-read-topic
<tonyyarusso> Exploit vulnerability no doubt
<AmbientMst1> Mmhm, I didn't set it right on my Windows
<maxamillion> AmbientMst1: i don't admin #ubuntu .... i am not aware :/
<AmbientMst1> On my Ubuntu I did.
<tonyyarusso> AmbientMst1: /join #tonyyarusso please
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Nope
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> anytime.
<mneptok> baby, let's go.
<mneptok> every day should be a hosiday.
<mneptok> what the hess
<mneptok> ahahahaha!
<willys_fueguino> ???
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<willys_fueguino> good night mneptok how are you??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee smacks mneptok around the head a few times
<somerville32> I wish I was as cool as mneptok  :(
<mneptok> ok, keyboard pronk fixed :)
<willys_fueguino> hahahhahaha
<mneptok> damned co-workers
<mneptok> somerville32: you OK over there?
<somerville32> mneptok, Most likely not :)
<willys_fueguino> what time is over there??
<somerville32> 01:47
<Hobbsee> mneptok: blame the coworkers...
<willys_fueguino> somerville32: where are you?? thats 1 hour less that over here :-O
<somerville32> Canada
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i don't think i moved my keys in my sleep.
<mneptok> although, it could be a co-worker's SO, i s'pose
<willys_fueguino> somerville32: you're almost in the north pole
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<somerville32> Umm... not really
<somerville32> lol
<mneptok> we'll see what tectonics do.
<mneptok> or, *we* won't see it. unless it's fast. which would be bad.
<willys_fueguino> somerville32: I'm from the south pole (almost) :-P
<somerville32> Cool :)
* Mez glomps Hobbsee for the heck of it
* Hobbsee thumps Mez for the heck of it
* Mez thwacks Hobbsee over the head with his keyboard
* Hobbsee breaks the keyboard and defenestrates it
<Mez> defenestrates?
* somerville32 casts a healing spell on the keyboard.
* willys_fueguino can't understand the word "thwacks, thumps, and glomps"
<Madpilot> defenestrates = chucks out the window
<willys_fueguino> *words
<Mez> ah
* Mez gets out the spare keyboard
<Hobbsee> "the act of throwing someone or something out the window"
* somerville32 knew that.
<Mez> and I thought it was something kinky
<Mez> darn
<Madpilot> we need a defenestration @lart for the bot
<somerville32> Mez: Whose saying it *can't* be kinky? : P
<Mez> @lart add defenestrates $who
<Hobbsee> Mez: you just wish it was.
<Mez> @lart 36 Madpilot
* Ubugtu defenestrates Madpilot
<Mez> Hobbsee, of course ;)
<willys_fueguino> jajajjajajajajaj
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<Madpilot> @lart 36 Mez
* Ubugtu defenestrates Mez
<Madpilot> perfect
<Madpilot> almost as good as my all-time favourite:
<Madpilot> @lart 28 Mez
* Ubugtu thwacks Mez with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> We should have a factoid honouring Hobbsee's greatness.
<Mez> hmm... that says a lot about hobbsee
* Mez sellotapes hobbsee to the ceiling and gets out the feather duster
* Hobbsee breaks out
<Hobbsee> pathetic sellotape
* somerville32 uses sellotape and some wood to construct a Hobbsee shrine in the middle of the room.
* Mez chanis hobbsee to the ceiling, swallows the key and gets out the feather duster
<Mez> s/chanis/chains/
<Mez> leave me alone.
<Mez> I'm trying to clean
<Mez> :P
<Hobbsee> hah
* Mez gags hobbsee aswell
<somerville32> . . .
<Mez> she was laughing at me
<Mez> :(
<mneptok> now if we could defenestrate the OS world.
<Mez> mneptok, why ?
<mneptok> bad pun. sorry.
* Mez just got it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> theres someone here??
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: are u there???
<mneptok> willys_fueguino: yes?
<willys_fueguino> oh sorry....
<willys_fueguino> nevermind...
<willys_fueguino> I had a missunderstood
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: yes?
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: sorry for that... just a missunderstood with someone...
<nalioth> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, mwe said: !ops, GR33N3OX is being annoying
<somerville32> lol
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<willys_fueguino> im not an #ubuntu op
<willys_fueguino> I woudn't do any good :-P
<willys_fueguino> I've always got dizzy on that channel...
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu takes getting used to
<willys_fueguino> Don't you never sleep??
<willys_fueguino> lol
<willys_fueguino> you have shifts or what??
<tonyyarusso> Ah good, you got him :)  I was hoping he'd do something more warranting first...since just "annoying" is a little sketchy on it's own.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, you should have scrolled up, he was being more than merely 'annoying'
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I just woke up - gave him two warnings for language/idiocy and was waiting for strike three, but people who have been up know more :)
<Madpilot> ya, he had your two warnings, that was enough
<Madpilot> he had some warnings from non-ops too
* tonyyarusso merrily goes back to becoming slowly conscious again
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, WTF are you doing waking up at 0400, anyway?
<tonyyarusso> Don't you hate it when you're getting something done, and suddenly look around and realize you passed out for five hours?
<tonyyarusso> Ummmmmmmmmmm
<tonyyarusso> 03:15, technically.
<Madpilot> sorry, got confused as to the diff. btwn this tz & eastern ;)
<tonyyarusso> Although, that doesn't exactly help my case now does it?
<willys_fueguino> 5:26 over here...
<tonyyarusso> You know what I need?  Some magic time warping thing so that my friends can still be contactable on Gaim when I'm awake...
<Madpilot> on that note, I need sleep. G'night, all. Don't let the trolls bite.
* willys_fueguino Have to sleep... good night everyone / Tiene ke dormir... buenas noches a todos
* willys_fueguino est ausente: Visitennos en #ubuntu-lat!
<jenda> was that a public away, willys_noesta?
* jenda sighs
<willys_noesta> sighs?? :-S
<GazzaK> willys_noesta, jenda hates public away messages
<willys_noesta> oh.. sorry for that
<GazzaK> he has been known to kill for less :p
<jenda> As do the IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<willys_noesta> I'll leave the channel when I do that for now on..
<willys_noesta> sorry jenda
<somerville32> lol
<willys_noesta> btw... jenda you speak spanish??
<jenda> willys_noesta: nope.
<jenda> I can understand bits, however.
<willys_noesta> jenda: Then what are you doing on #ubuntu-es?? you are an op there??
* GazzaK waves at somerville32 "morning"
<somerville32> GazzaK, Hiya :)
* somerville32 is going to bed here soon.
<somerville32> 4:37am here
<jenda> willys_noesta: nope - I'm helping the spanish team get together on some issues they've had.
<GazzaK> you lie, that time is made up :p
<willys_noesta> [05:35]  <GazzaK> he has been known to kill for less :p ====> X'D
* somerville32 is having trouble sleeping.
<willys_noesta> jenda: channel problems??
<jenda> willys_noesta: a meeting will be announced soon, you're very welcome to join :)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: is that why the access list is private?
<somerville32> er..
* somerville32 is having trouble seeing.
<somerville32> lol
<jenda> tonyyarusso: no, that's just one of it's problems.
<tonyyarusso> gaah
* somerville32 is having trouble typing, obviously, too
<willys_noesta> jenda: :-O
<jenda> tonyyarusso: the loco leader looks like a power grabber to me, and it seems most of the team would agree.
<willys_noesta> somerville32: I had that problem too.. but now I have to sleep urgently :-P
<willys_noesta> jenda: power grabber??
<willys_noesta> like extremly dictatorial??
<jenda> like 'first come, first served' type of LoCo leader.
<willys_noesta> :-O
<jenda> the type that isn't willing or able to run a loco team as it should be run, and is where he is just because he came first.
<willys_noesta> Who is the loco leader?? p3l1c4n0??
* jenda grunts <- just thinking about his encounter with that person makes him angry
* rob votes +1 jenda the new loco leader :P
* rob ducks
<willys_noesta> XDDD
* somerville32 is reminded jenda is a female.
<jenda> aaargh :)
* somerville32 ducks
<jenda> aaargh!!!
<tonyyarusso> bahaha
<rob> hehe
<willys_noesta> jenda: is a female??!!!
<willys_noesta> :-O
<jenda> willys_noesta: no
* somerville32 needs sleep.
<willys_noesta> hahahhaha
<jenda> yes, you do, somerville32 :)
<tonyyarusso> Quick, all the nerds converge on jenda now!
<rob> willys_noesta, don't listen to her
<somerville32> lol
<jenda> AAARGH!
<willys_noesta> jenda: you had problems with pelicano?
<jenda> /cs ultralart *
<rob> willys_noesta, she's in a bad mood
<willys_noesta> rob: X'D
<jenda> willys_noesta: no - pelicano has a problem with me. ;)
<tonyyarusso> rob: Maybe it's, you know..
<willys_noesta> jenda: ufff... pelicano has a problem with democracy-the world...
<willys_noesta> guys...
<rob> tonyyarusso, no, I'm certain jenda is a chick
<tonyyarusso> exactly
<willys_noesta> you can't even imagine how much I like this community...
* GazzaK refrains from any comments re: jenda 
<jenda> willys_noesta: I believe most of the locoteam would like to get rid of him - or that's the impression I had. It'll become obvious (or not) at the meeting, which should be announced at your mailing list today.
<jenda> I'm not a chick - GazzaK would like me if I were :)
<willys_noesta> jenda: I had problems with him since I joined IRc ubuntu community...
<GazzaK> jenda, I like you as a bloke you know..... :p
* rob hobbles away on his two crutches
<willys_noesta> well... I didn't make any trouble for him 'cause I'm not that kind of person...
<jenda> Obviously not the only one.
* GazzaK hides
* jenda trips rob's crutch
<somerville32> I thought GazzaK was more inclined to like me :P
<GazzaK> :-)
<somerville32> :-)
* rob throws other crutch at jenda, and hops away
<jenda> GazzaK: what? You like somerville32 now?
* jenda insulted
<GazzaK> lol
<willys_noesta> Some people leave that channel to join #ubuntu-lat because in that channel they are SO estrict... I know that they most have rules... but not so "extreme" ones...
<somerville32> jenda: It comes with the good looks ;] 
<GazzaK> jenda, you can you know, share me!!!
<willys_noesta> XDDD
<willys_noesta> somerville32: LOL!
<willys_noesta> XDD
<jenda> GazzaK: no way - ever heard of Solomon and the baby? I'd rather give you up than have half of you...
<jenda> (not to mention I'd rather have half of you than all of you)
* jenda runs
<willys_noesta> hahahhah
<willys_noesta> X'D
<GazzaK> you can have ALL of me jenda, just say the word :p
<willys_noesta> :-O
<willys_noesta> you should create the #ubuntu-ops-humorists channel :-P
* jenda should create a ##jendas-private-study
<tonyyarusso> Quick, who would be the channel owner of that one do you suppose?  Shall we vote in unison?
<jenda> tonyyarusso: whoever joins first, unless Se veas declares otherwise.
<GazzaK> I already have ##gazzak :-)  for when jenda feels like being rude :p
<somerville32> How about ##jendas-backroom-poker-parlour?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Well, technically, yeah
<jenda> somerville32: sshhh :)
<mneptok> poke her wherenow?
<somerville32> : O
<tonyyarusso> That's the one I was thinking of.
<willys_noesta> jenda: what mailing list did you refer earlier??
<jenda> tonyyarusso: unfortunately, I can't register any more channels :(
<tonyyarusso> jenda: ...there's a limit?
<jenda> willys_noesta: should be the -es list
<somerville32> I can't join any more channels, lol
<willys_noesta> the ubuntu-spanish-translators one??
<jenda> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: lamer
<somerville32> jenda: Can you remove my lame channel limit? :P
<jenda> willys_noesta: I don't know, I wont' be teh one sending it. Pochu will
<jenda> somerville32: hmm
<jenda> somerville32: nope
<somerville32> s/lame/inhibiting
<willys_noesta> jenda: 'cause I'm not on the ubuntu-es mailing list
<jenda> willys_noesta: sign up, then :)
<somerville32> jenda: But I'm a constructive contributor to the freenode community!
<jenda> or just ask pochu later today.
* willys_noesta doesn't even think on suscribe that list if pelicano is running it
<jenda> somerville32: I can't, as in, I can't :)
<GazzaK> eeek, daytime backup of 550GB is not such a good idea
<willys_noesta> pochu??
<somerville32> jenda: But you can poke the people who can
<willys_noesta> oh I know him... he is a very nice person...
<jenda> somerville32: I believe you already have, no?
<somerville32> I bugged PhilKC?
<tonyyarusso> Can't nal_ioth do it?
<somerville32> He said he'd look into it but I haven't heard from him
<jenda> willys_noesta: I hope he will be the next LoCo leader, but then again, that's up to the team to decide.
<jenda> willys_noesta: I suppose you aren't spanish, are you?
<willys_noesta> jenda: nop. Argentinian...
<jenda> thought so.
<willys_noesta> jenda: I hope that too, and channel owner-"president"...
<jenda> goes hand in hand.
<willys_noesta> :-\
<willys_noesta> with pochu in charge... the spanish community will grow up...
<willys_noesta> (at least I think so)
<jenda> I'm glad to hear that - my view as a foreign observer is limited :)
<jenda> willys_noesta: once something happens with the -es team, I'm hoping to see a pan-hispanic language team spring up.
<willys_noesta> the other day the ubuntu-es ops refused to take away a ban that I think it wasn't for me... 'cause the 2 ops that I talked too sayd "The one who did it should take it away"... they wash their hands..
<willys_noesta> jenda: I was thinking of "try" to create a locoteam for latin-america/spanish speakers...
<jenda> willys_noesta: cool.
<jenda> don't even talk about ops in -es :?
<jenda> *:/
<willys_noesta> yeap. But right now that's only a project....
<willys_noesta> jenda: uh??
<willys_noesta> oh..
<willys_noesta> nop
<willys_noesta> the ops are the ubuntu-es members I think...
<willys_noesta> I was trying to see tha access list to know who they were...
<willys_noesta> but as you know its private :-\
<jenda> it certainly shouldn't be, however, the ubuntu-es-freenode team in launchpad tells you who they are.
<willys_noesta> And I can't use the bot...
<willys_noesta> jenda: yes... thats why I said that "I think" that the ubuntu-es members are the ops...
<mneptok> did i wake up in #ubuntu-es-politics? ;)
<elkbuntu> there does need to be a separation of spainish country locoteam and spanish language locoteam
<willys_noesta> I can't remember (too much time in front of the pc has fried my brain)
<nalioth> willys_noesta: you don't look like you are sleeping  :P
<willys_noesta> nalioth: jenda woke me up :-P
<willys_noesta> elkbuntu: thats why #ubuntu-lat is for...
<elkbuntu> oh? i thought that was latvia or something :
<willys_noesta> anyway we have a friend thats not hispanic-latinamerican... but he can understand-speak spanish
<willys_noesta> *that's
<willys_noesta> elkbuntu: nope. XDD
<willys_noesta> well...
<willys_noesta> Now that jenda is gone I'll go to sleep...
<willys_noesta> night everyone...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i think i can actually feel distro-tester making me more stupid.
<mneptok> it stings.
<GazzaK> hehe
<mneptok> let me tell you, the thought of the world's economy depending on the likes of him when i'm retired doesn't let me sleep well at night.
<GazzaK> don't retire then, commit harrikarri before
<mneptok> "OMFG this tactical nuclear launch computer SUXXXXZ0RZ you can't play games on it!!11!1!11!!11"
<tonyyarusso> ahahahahahah
<tonyyarusso> Maybe the red button lets you get a cool cloak?
<mneptok> yeah. "glows.like.an.august.morning.in.nagasaki.jp"
<GazzaK> lol
* rob hmms
<elkbuntu> haha
<GazzaK> if it sounds like a troll, looks like a troll and acts like a troll, what is it?
<rob> not a discussion meant for this channel perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> A goat!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> tonyyarusso: ping
* jenda wonders if he is heard :) 30s lag
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> jenda: pong
<rob> jenda: btw I was all set to send that book a few days ago, and the morning of the day I was going to send it I busted my knee, and thus cannot drive to post office
<jenda> ow :(
<jenda> rob: I don't mind - I don't even remember who does :)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: nevermind, needed to know if I was in here.
<jenda> I've got 30s lag _again_ :(
<tonyyarusso> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> normal dsl bandwidth in US is what 100mb?
<GazzaK> lol
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<jenda> 1024 kbit/s is standard home-use dsl
<jenda> might be 2048 in the states nowadays.
* gnomefreak thinking of spending the extra 10-15 dollars for it. someone got online this morning and i seem to have connection maxed out they couldnt even bring up a webpage
* gnomefreak running about 28 kbps between 2 downloads
<gnomefreak> combined
* gnomefreak will check to make sure in 3 hours maybe 4
* jenda thinks that's probably 28 kB/s = 184 kb/s
* gnomefreak getting better download times running 2 than i get with 1 (if you combine the 2)
<gnomefreak> at points im up over 30ish
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 30 Jan 20:00: Technical Board | 31 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 22:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 23:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 07 Feb 12:00: Edubuntu
<gnomefreak> Seveas: our meeting tomorrow in here?
<Seveas> yeah
<gnomefreak> k
<elkbuntu> our meeting isnt in the meeting tracker thingie?
<tonyyarusso> no
<elkbuntu> s/our/why isnt our/ :
<tonyyarusso> Because that's only for -meeting, and apparently it's here, most likely in case the TB goes over an hour?
* gnomefreak brb god i hope this works :(
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, your download?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: yeah wrong md5 again
<elkbuntu> :(
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: trying to use rsync to fix
<gnomefreak> i forgot the -aaff or whatever the flags are :(
* tonyyarusso thinks you should have spent the $10 after all
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak thinks i have a chance this time :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: aha, you're around :)
<apokryphos> any chance of an upload fix for those changes pretty please? :P
<somerville32> lies
<Seveas> apokryphos, no
<Seveas> maybe tonight
<apokryphos> they're all working so nicely in Ubugtu; I'm jealous ;-)
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> I still have to fix Encyclopedia and I'm doing the Ubuntu course now
<apokryphos> but why not just upload Bugtracker changes? :P
<apokryphos> how is Geneva so far, by the way?
<Seveas> because I'm stupid and did not commit the fixes before starting on Encyclopeida
<Seveas> geneva is cold :)
<GazzaK> made a snowman?
<Seveas> not yet
<Seveas> not enough snow
<somerville32> seveas: You're doing a Ubuntu course? Cool :)
<apokryphos> surely you can just commit them now, though, right? Completely seperate plugin
<apokryphos> he's going to be a super Ubuntu certified professional ;-)
<Seveas> can you commit single files with bzr?
<somerville32> Yup
<GazzaK> UCSE?
<Seveas> UCP
<GazzaK> :p
<apokryphos> you must tell us of all the secret ongoings there once you're back
<apokryphos> Seveas: yeah, I'm sure you can.
* gnomefreak thinks of asking for the transscripts from seveas ;)
<somerville32> Seveas won a prize a while back for doing so well
<somerville32> Teddy bears
<apokryphos> some more info: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-certified-professional-certification.html
<gnomefreak> its was a tux i thought
<apokryphos> or here, better: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro
<apokryphos> all about administration and networking I see; not my strong points :P
<GazzaK> I'm mostly done on my MCSE steps, but I feel so dirty
<apokryphos> I've done my GCSEs...
<GazzaK> apokryphos, awwww
<apokryphos> well, and A-levels, and half a degree. Part A.
* somerville32 is registering now.
* Seeker` has done 2/3 of a degree
<Seeker`> hmm
<tonyyarusso> certs are expensive, no?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nixternal: got a sec?
<Seveas> jenda/nalioth/rob: please cloak welshbyte
<gnomefreak> Seveas: what is the fridge list to request meeting dates or can i just ping someone
<apokryphos> fridge-devel, though you might get some help in #ubuntu-fridge
<apokryphos> speaking of which, we have to put the IRC operator meeting event up, if not done already
<apokryphos> ubotu: calendar
<ubotu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: its in here
<apokryphos> cool
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: the other iso from last night md5 seems right :)
<gnomefreak> just waiting for rsync to finish the first one
<apokryphos> hm, it doesn't appear to be there
<apokryphos> cool
<SportChick> Seveas: /ubuntu/member/* ?
<Seveas> SportChick, ?
<SportChick> for welshbyte?
<Seveas> yeah, but why would you want to know =(
<Seveas> =(
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> =)
<Seveas> stupid swiss keyboard!
<tonyyarusso> ahaha
<SportChick> heh, i am on staff too
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> good to know, more people to poke
<Seveas> we need a !staff factoid :)
<tonyyarusso> That could probably be arranged...
<SportChick> heh
<SportChick> so yes?
<Seveas> yes, ubuntu/member/welshbyte
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> Seveas: done
<Seveas> gracias
<SportChick> sorry for the confusion :)
<Seveas> np, always nice to have more staff around
<SportChick> heh
* jenda looks around
* jenda sees SportChick handled the issue
* jenda goes back to idling
* Seveas puts jenda back on stand-by
<apokryphos> SportChick: you weren't being automatically +v because of no freenode cloak, but will be now ;-)
* SportChick goes back to poking jenda
<jenda> hehe
* tonyyarusso wonders why someone would use the nick 'troll'...
<SportChick> apokryphos: np - I'm stealthy :)
* jenda goes back to being way too nervous to study for the upcoming exam :/
<SportChick> jenda: which class?
<jenda> SportChick: Roman Law.
<jenda> SportChick: and European/USA legal history tomorrow.
<tonyyarusso> groossss
<jenda> :(
* jenda otu
<jenda> *out
<SportChick> jenda: so are you pre-law or is that part of your normal legal studies there?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> [16:09:05]  <Kubuntu|Slave_> BITCH UNBEN ME OR I WILL FUCK THIS CHAN UP!
<apokryphos> [16:09:14]  <Kubuntu|Slave_> U DONT KNOW WHO U FUCKIN WITAH BOY
<apokryphos> in an /msg after he got a +q in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> kids :(
<apokryphos> needless to say, after those very bad threats I of course unbanned him
<GazzaK> sorry apokryphos I do not understand, can you translate?
<GazzaK> unben?
<GazzaK> witah?
<apokryphos> Big Ben, the clock
<gnomefreak> unban
<nixternal> haha apokryphos
<apokryphos> or the bell, even :O
<gnomefreak> with
<nixternal> gnomefreak: what did you need about an hour ago?
* gnomefreak reads sychokid fairly well :)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: a meeting on fridge if you have time
<gnomefreak> put *
<nixternal> sure, date, time, local, and agenda?
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings?action=show
<apokryphos> nixternal: also, the IRC operator meeting doesn't appear to be on the fridge
<apokryphos> is that pending?
<gnomefreak> feb 5th 20:00 UTC in -meetings
<gnomefreak> -s
<gnomefreak> mozillateam
<nixternal> apokryphos: date, time, local, and agenda? :)
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: it shouldnt need to be since its not being held there
<gnomefreak> held in -meeting
<apokryphos> it's being held in -meeting
<gnomefreak> ty nixternal
<apokryphos> nixternal: all in /topic
<gnomefreak> i thought here?
<gnomefreak> atleast thats what seveas said earlier
<apokryphos> hm
<Seveas> tb will last for more than an hour
<apokryphos> ok
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> slightly
<nixternal> you need 18:00 to 20:00 to be safe
<nixternal> TB will probably go from 20:00 to 23:59 :)
<gnomefreak> what is the team councel mailiong list?
<Seveas> nixternal, it's CC with that long meetings, TB have meetings of reasonable length
<tonyyarusso> CC is measured in geological eras
<nixternal> heh
<apokryphos> Seveas: could you enable the bugSnarfer in -uk?
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-uk plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<Ubugtu> False
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-uk plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<apokryphos> thanks 8)
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-uk plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
* tonyyarusso just had an idea - _maybe_ you'll all see results later :)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: When did you say we can expect the next code sync for the bots to LP?
<nixternal> bugsnarfer = Ubugtu ?
<apokryphos> nixternal: feature in the Ubugtu Bugtracker
<nixternal> ahhh
* gnomefreak now loves rsync :)
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, tonight I hope
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Cool
<tonyyarusso> and with that, I'm to class
<nixternal> that would be nice to have in chiloco channel, that way there i don't have to copy and paste bugs back and forth during our bug squashing nights
<nixternal> neat, I wish I had a keylogger for that one, I just found another way to restart X by accidentally hitting a few keys at once
<apokryphos> nixternal: it can be added for your channel :)
<apokryphos> which allows you to talk about i.e. bug 1 and voila =)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Seveas> nixternal, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<nixternal> ya, but my fingers were no where near those keys :)
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> t u x
<nixternal> i do know i hit ctrl and possibly shift
<nixternal> what came next I couldn't tell you
<apokryphos> Seveas: Linus' password! How did you know?
<nixternal> put that lil bug bastage in #ubuntu-chicago - that will cause the guys to work even harder
<Seveas> nixternal, using xgl?
<nixternal> Chi LoCo is my very own sweatshop, on IRC
<nixternal> no no Seveas, I stay away from that composite stuff :)
<nixternal> I like stability, although that restart didn't look to stable :)
<gnomefreak> ok that was very very strange :(
<gnomefreak> firefox told me i reached my download limit :(  im still able to download updates
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> use Konqueror :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i was thinking of going with rsync after updates are done
* Seveas out
<nixternal> let me guess Seveas is the one to put Ubugtu in my channel too ;p
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> hes the only one that can
<apokryphos> nixternal: yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> LjL: talk about annoying
<LjL> apokryphos: definitely, though i was also kind of sarcastic with the last sentence
<LjL> but i'm sure that went totally over his head anyway
<LjL> apokryphos: can you login to the bantracker?
<apokryphos> nope
<LjL> apokryphos: uhm, i managed to now
<LjL> "ljl" as login name, as in launchpad.net/~ljl
<apokryphos> the page didn't even load for me, though it does load+work now
<LjL> i don't remember what that used to be, but i guess LorenzoJLucchini... anyway, not ljl, since konq always logged inn automatically
<apokryphos> hah, he was the really abusive guy from earlier today
<apokryphos> that explains a lot
<LjL> i see =)
<LjL> expect pms...
<apokryphos> hasn't sent me any yet, sent quite a few last time
<gnomefreak> hes gonna keep evading the bans
<LjL> i'm feeling trollish today, perhaps i'd better stay silent
<LjL> i can't stand people's "always" and "nevers" though lately
<gnomefreak> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 30 Jan 20:00: Technical Board | 31 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 22:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 23:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 20:00: Mozilla Team
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu barfed a little bit.  i did '/msg ubotu please tell ToHellWithGA about gsnes9x feisty' and got the following: http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/332135
<apokryphos> told him it's because he's mixing with !tell (which is for factoids) and !info, but I guess that could be a wish on LP
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> good afternoon everyone...
<PriceChild> apokryphos, I dare you to file a bug :)
<apokryphos> I don't really care about it, so I won't ;-)
<PriceChild> chicken :)
<FairLite> apokryphos: but tell works for packages too
<FairLite> one just needs to refrain from using 'info'
<apokryphos> ah, that is a bug
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-chicago, manchicken said: ubotu: Beer is a refreshing beverage that is beneficial for heart health, social situations, and hacking.
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<willys_fueguino> hahahhahhaha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> bear and hacking dont mix :(
<gnomefreak> beer even
<TheSheep> gnomefreak: it used to be like that for me: "sober=4h writing code, 1h debugging, drunk=1h writing code, 2h debugging" ;)
<gnomefreak> thats about right
<TheSheep> you're still 2h forward :)
<FairLite> well bears don't mix well either, unless you've got a sturdy computer
<willys_fueguino> XDDDD
<willys_fueguino> mmm.... smoking some putt and coding IS a good mix ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> eww
<willys_fueguino> XD
<willys_fueguino> don't listen to me.... I'm crazy trying to get my kubuntu to work again...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok now WTF do i do :(
<somerville32> Triage bugs! L(
<somerville32> *:)
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you around maybe?
<gnomefreak> jenda: you?
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
<gnomefreak> somerville32: you!!!! your head of UWN right?
<somerville32> Yes.
<gnomefreak> somerville32: do you remember posting about a scribus team meeting
<somerville32> Yes.
<gnomefreak> you need to retract it
<somerville32> lol
<gnomefreak> to have a meeting in -meeting it has to be posted to fridge
<FairLite> ... what the heck is going on
<gnomefreak> my meeting is already there for that time spot im informed
<FairLite> what about the ops meeting by the way, in the end
<gnomefreak> FairLite: in here
<apokryphos> FairLite: /topic
<FairLite> apokryphos: that doesn't say where it's held
<FairLite> but ok
<apokryphos> it does, follow the link
<gnomefreak> somerville32: what time was thier meeting?
<somerville32> February 5th, 2007, at 8 PM UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<gnomefreak> ofcourse why would it not be the same time
<gnomefreak> 1st meeting?
<somerville32> I dunno
<somerville32> I'm guessing
<gnomefreak> do you happen to know the exact name of team by chance?
* gnomefreak not even seeing a LP page
<FairLite> what exactly do you do if someone comes to appeal a ban or be generally vocal about something right in the middle of the ops meeting?
<gnomefreak> FairLite: we will play it by ear
<gnomefreak> .win 4
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> somerville32: do you remember when that letter was sent out?
<gnomefreak> they have 2 people :(
<somerville32> gnomefreak, The UWN was sent out Saturday night, I think
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nalioth: sit
<nalioth> sorry.
<gnomefreak> lol its ok
* gnomefreak says they need to come up with a different time or a differnt place but i will think abou ti
<gnomefreak> about it
* gnomefreak finds it hard to believe a 2 person team without a LP page cant meet in thier own channel or come up with a different time. its easier to change 2 people than it is 2 dozen :(
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 30 Jan 20:00: Technical Board | 31 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 22:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 23:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 20:00: Mozilla Team
<gnomefreak> somerville32: can you reprint with a different channel to go to?
<somerville32> gnomefreak, Just redirect people as they arrive?
<somerville32> I can change the wiki copy but I can't resend the UWN
<FairLite> set an on-join notice
<gnomefreak> hmmmm that might work
<gnomefreak> ill talk to Seveas tomorrow or tonight if i see him to find best way out of this
* somerville32 doesn't think it'll be an issue.
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> oh
<FairLite> !seen seveas
<gnomefreak> wth
<ubotu> I last saw Seveas (n=dennis@ubuntu/member/seveas) 5h 22m 35s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you are here right?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: somewhat
<nalioth> what's up?
<FairLite> i don't understand how web services that ask for password can give you "security" questions like "what's your mother's maiden name"
<nalioth> anyone familiar with the innards of thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: talk with Seeker` on making thier team official #ubuntu-team
<Seeker`> lo nalioth
<nalioth> what now?
<Seeker`> i am interested in starting an ubuntu team
<Seeker`> and would like some advice as to what needs to be done
<gnomefreak> i told them to add staff to access but thats about it
<nalioth> what will the team be for?
<Seeker`> the team will be ubuntu-scribes
<Seeker`> we will be trying to coordinate an effort to improve the logging  / summaries of the various meetings that go on
<Seeker`> partly by using the bot i have written to summarise the meetings
<Seeker`> then produce minutes of the meetings, so that there is a consistent history of meetings
<gnomefreak> wouldnt it be easier just to get the bot to be official if thats even possible since there are 3 logging bots already in #ubuntu-* channels
<Seeker`> it doesn't just log the meeting
<Seeker`> if people tag what they say, it pulls out the important bits
* nalioth steams (on a wholly different subject)
<gnomefreak> well before you can get any bot in #ubuntu channels you need to see seveas
<Seeker`> we wnat to see if we can get enough support to make it possible firfst
<Seeker`> and find out exactly what we need to do
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> nalioth: What do we have to do?
<nalioth> Seeker`: do you have a channel?
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> i have just registered it
<nalioth> are you subscribed to the ubuntu-irc list?
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> i have now subscribed
<nalioth> you might want to float the idea there first
<Seeker`> what exactly is that list for?
<tonyyarusso> What ideas are we having now?
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: Forming a team to help log / summarise meetings
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Ah - I think I saw something about that.
<Seeker`> it was mentioned in UWN
<willys_fueguino> 2/action se est preparando para reinstalar kubuntu dapper / is preparing himself to reinstall kubuntu dapper
* willys_fueguino se est preparando para reinstalar kubuntu dapper / is preparing himself to reinstall kubuntu dapper
<willys_fueguino> hello???
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: hi/hola
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Aaaah - that'd be why then.  (/me is a contributor)
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: howdy/como esta?
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: hahahah bien ac ando...
<willys_fueguino> preparandome para reinstalar kubuntu dapper :-(
<Seeker`> nalioth: what do i need to send? a request for permission to set up the team? a general poll  to see if people think its a good idea? or just notification that we are creating it?
<nalioth> i'd think the list would make a good sounding board
<nalioth> it's smaller then sounder (which you'll get ALL manner of results)
<tonyyarusso> A "hey...had a thought, feedback?"
<gnomefreak> nalioth: remove me from the team please
* tonyyarusso sobs
<tonyyarusso> ?
<willys_fueguino> I *have* to ask: there's *any* spanish speaker freenode staffer??? (yes, I know that nalioth tries X'D)
<Seeker`> nalioth: If i write an email, will you scan through it to make sure it contains everything you would expect?
<willys_fueguino> jenda: it looks like it's not easy to join ubuntu team... I have some karma but very few... and to join ubuntu-spanish-translator teams looks harder than you thought....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> willys_fueguino: nothings that hard if you know what your doing
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: uffff.... I know what I'm doing but it's hard either... :-
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: theres at least 1 freenode staffer that speaks spanish??
<gnomefreak> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 30 Jan 20:00: Technical Board | 31 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 22:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 23:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 20:00: Mozilla Team
<nalioth> brazilian, willys_fueguino
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: what is the trouble? answer in PM if you wish
<Seeker`> nalioth: Do you mind if I PM you what I have written?
<nalioth> Seeker`: join ##todays_menu
<alindeman> willys_fueguino: Hablo un poquito ...
<willys_fueguino> alindeman: don't you need a spanish speaker staffer?? ;-)
<willys_fueguino> XDDD
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<alindeman> Heh
<nalioth> alindeman: ja, mir auch
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> DBO: no cloak yet?
<gnomefreak> lol
<DBO> gnomefreak, not yet
<gnomefreak> tho0ught jenda was working on it
<nalioth> DBO: cloak?
<DBO> for beryl
* gnomefreak kind of wants one too :)
<gnomefreak> my hostmask isnt long enough
<nalioth> beryl?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> yess beryl
<willys_fueguino> ufff....
<Amaranth> DBO: You guys got the group registration completed?
<Amaranth> that was fast
<willys_fueguino> I want a new cloack too
<DBO> Amaranth, hmmm?
<willys_fueguino> *cloak
<DBO> Amaranth, we had completed the form months ago
<Amaranth> hmm
* Amaranth wonders who to poke to check the status of his
<gnomefreak> nalioth: and or seveas i would think
<gnomefreak> but im not sure
<Amaranth> DBO: btw, a "months" means it was fast ;)
<DBO> i know
<Amaranth> err, where did that a come from?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-30
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> gnomefreak: what's up?
<willys_fueguino> hi I need an ubuntu translator over here to private...
<willys_fueguino> ;-)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: nvm its been fixed. someone tried to take my meeting date and time
<gnomefreak> but they didnt go about it right
<nixternal> roger
<gnomefreak> the 2 people on that team will have to meet in their channel i guess
<willys_fueguino> the ubuntu-ops have a team?
<nalioth> yes
<tonyyarusso> http://launchpad.net/~team-awesome
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: could it be the ubuntu-irc operators team??
<willys_fueguino> I'm seeing that seveas is the lead administrator of that team
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: That's right
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: that is it.
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> Could I join it??
<willys_fueguino> Or I haven't the merit to join
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: It's for people who op in the main channels, where Ubugtu's bantracker is active.
<willys_fueguino> oh...
<willys_fueguino> "Main channels"??
<willys_fueguino> 
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: what are you trying to say 
<willys_fueguino> XDDDD
<PriceChild> #x/k/ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> What he said
<willys_fueguino> thats odd....
<PriceChild> oh and #ubuntuforums :P
<PriceChild> although only two of us have requested access to the bantracker...
<willys_fueguino> then the "main" people are those who can read and write english?? that's wrong...
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, we aren't all just english speakers
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<PriceChild> and anyway...
<willys_fueguino> I'm just saying that is not fair to me...
<PriceChild> with 1000 people in #ubuntu alone... we _need_ a bantracker to... well track bans
<willys_fueguino> well thats truth
<willys_fueguino> there's somebody that is an ubuntu translator over here???
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<no0tic> hi, I'm an #ubuntu-it operator and an Ubuntu Italian Member, from the Italian Team
<tonyyarusso> hi
<willys_fueguino> hola no0tic
<no0tic> what's the purpose of this channel?
<somerville32> no0tic, See topic.
<no0tic> I saw it, then I asked :)
<no0tic> I would like to know if there is a cloack for us, I don't think we can use the /ubuntu/member one, I was approved only in the Italian Team
<nalioth> no0tic: you'll most likely have to talk to seveas
<willys_fueguino> no0tic: If you have the ubuntu-ita locoteam then you should have the ubuntu-ita cloak...
<willys_fueguino> but I'm not the one to talk to :-
<no0tic> ok ok :) I'll talk first with mdke, if you know him
<nalioth> mdke doesn't have anything to do with cloaks, no0tic
<willys_fueguino> I don't :-$
<no0tic> nalioth, I know, but he is an ubuntu/member and an ubuntu "italian" member
<nalioth> no0tic: he'll just have to speak to seveas
<nalioth> all roads lead to seveas
<willys_fueguino> that's truth...
<no0tic> nalioth, no problem, I asked only to know... no matter
<no0tic> in seveas we trust :)
<willys_fueguino> ubuntu on irc it's a kingdom... and seveas is the king...
<willys_fueguino> no0tic: hahahhaah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, pong-a-dee-pong
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/floss/wordpress/plugins-and-stuff/
<somerville32> haha, A1 :)
<nalioth> meeting tomorrow
<Hobbsee> oh?  i thought it was today...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: where you are, it is probably today, yes.
<nalioth> but for tonyyarusso and somerville32 it is tomorrow
<Hobbsee> nah, that's still tomorrow
<nalioth> tuesday at 2100 UTC, correct?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> so wouldnt that make it wed. here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> about 6am?
* nalioth is so tired of math
* nalioth is UTC-5
* nalioth is also going to bed
<Hobbsee> timeanddate.com
* nalioth punches out
<Kamping_Kaiser> better to be -5 then +10 :|
* tonyyarusso smiles
<mneptok> i'll be fast asleep at 2100UTC
<Hobbsee> mneptok: go to sleep early, then get up for the meeting
<mneptok> Hobbsee: to get 8 hours of sleep i'd have to be asleep as soon as i walked in the door from work. i can't do that.
<Hobbsee> dont have 8 hours then?
<mneptok> well, at least not without drugs
<Hobbsee> or just sleep at work
<mneptok> but work is the time that i actually take the drugs
<tonyyarusso> Get 6 hours.
<mneptok> the squirrels are coming.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont think i'v ever seen a squirrel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> just wait. they're coming.
<elkbuntu> mneptok, the caffeine+nicotine cocktail?
<mneptok> mmmm .... so tasty
<mneptok> but no. it's not enough.
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: You've never seen a squirrel?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Your DNS is fixed ;)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, yes, i fixed it for myself yesterday by going back to my isp's dns
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Ah
<tonyyarusso> I like most of the theme, but things that change the cursor when you mouse over links bother me.
<tonyyarusso> And you'll have to tell me how dreamhost works out.  I'm self-hosting for now, but I'm not sure how viable that option is in the long run.  I'd need to know if you can really continue keeping the costs down through other people, b/c if it jumped to full price after a year, well...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, dream host has been a bit meh at times, but tend to be good
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, and i dont think i'v seen one no (cant remember seeing one)
<Mez> KDE have a lot of their sites hosted by dreamhos
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: basic Birdhouse account with student discount is US$80/yr ;)
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> I thought dreamhost dids cheap servers
<Mez> dreamhost atm just seem to do cruddy shared hosting
<Kamping_Kaiser> dreamhost have been less tehn stable recently (~6-9 months). didnt have problems before that
* mneptok wonders if Scot would do a special deal for Ubuntu members ...
<Mez> hmmles... acutally - the space looks nice
<Mez> but it'd lack control for me...
<Mez> I prefer having a VPS
<mneptok> Mez: at Birdhouse?
<Mez> birdhouse?
<Mez> I'm looking at dreamhost
<mneptok> right.
<mneptok> didn't know which you meant.
* Mez has a nice VPS anyways
<Mez> http://www.bitfolk.com/
* mneptok slaps Spamcop
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone correct me if i'm wrong - does the -ops meeting conflict with the edubuntu meeting?
<elkbuntu> @schedual
<elkbuntu> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 30 Jan 20:00: Technical Board | 31 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 22:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 23:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 20:00: Mozilla Team
<elkbuntu> no, i believe it comes after TB
<elkbuntu> but is going to be in here in the likely case TB runs over
<Kamping_Kaiser> i seeee. much better :)
<Mez> when is the ops meeting again ?
<mneptok> 2100
<Mez> today ?
<mneptok> Tuesday
<Mez> thats todat
<Mez> today *
<mneptok> if it's Tuesday for you, then yes :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2100UTC
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> I might be able to idle a lil
<Mez> got work at half 10
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, regeya said: ubotu: no, "you're a genius" is :-)
* Mez slaps regeya
<Mez> hmmles
* mneptok gets off on the gratuitous misogynistic violence
<Mez> now, which of the options on my oven is "grill" mode ?
<Mez> (seeing as for some reason, the dials arent labelled)
<jenda> Mez, just start a fire inside, and once you're down to cinders, use the oven's metal racks as the grill.
<jenda> + it'll keep the room warm.
<Mez> I foudn the grill setting
<Mez> and forgot that i had
<Mez> buurnt my toast
<jenda> muhehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mneptok stabs Hobbsee in the Hobbsee with a Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee watches mneptok blow up as that becomes too much for his puny brain
<mneptok> i love you, too.
<GazzaK> I love you as well
<mneptok> *gush*
<jenda> hehe
* jenda is now jelous.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw </3
<Hobbsee> mneptok: good to see
<elkbuntu> is it just me or are all the lists like dead tonight?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu ones? yeh, reasonably. debians going strong though
<GazzaK> I love you too jenda
* jenda is now disgusted
<jenda> I think I preferred jelous.
* jenda runs
<GazzaK> there is no pleasing some people
<jenda> sorry GazzaK :)
<GazzaK> and what is jelous?  is that like jealous?
<jenda> haha
<jenda> did I really misspell it twice in a row? :)
* jenda sucks
<GazzaK> 9 minute reaction time, wow jenda you are on the ball
<jenda> I'm supposed to be studying, GazzaK.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (so am i)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> eeek
<jenda> If it weren't for the fact that I already gave up.
<jenda> Hobbsee: not nice.
<GazzaK> opabuse!!!!
<jenda> was that a 'hello?'
<Hobbsee> jenda: no, it was me showing that i was on the ball.  see the kick message.
<GazzaK> I did say :
<GazzaK> <GazzaK> eek, shhhh
<GazzaK> <GazzaK> stop talking about her now
<GazzaK> earlier
<jenda> heh
<jenda> 
<GazzaK> just when Hobbsee joined -offtopic
<GazzaK> but she missed that :p
<GazzaK> so the kick was expected
<Hobbsee> heh
<GazzaK> jenda, /quit ????
* Hobbsee was wading thru the email
<jenda> Tactique 1: avoid the exam, so the prof can't recognise me on my second attempt.
<jenda> Tactique 2: take a clean shirt and shave, look smart, and try to talk your way out of it.
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> GazzaK: the exam is in an hour - how much can I catch up on? ):
<jenda> *:)
<Hobbsee> jenda: if you cant dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit.
<jenda> woohoo :)
<jenda> alright, I'm off to shave, then :)
<GazzaK> jenda, I managed to get through a couple of exams by using erm... methods....  but I'm not sure you'd wanna do that
<mneptok> jenda: Tactic 3 - show up smeared with your owh piss and sick, screaming, "I AM READY FOR MY TRIAL OF STRENGTH, YOUR EXCELLENCY!"
<GazzaK> OMG, mneptok thats so wrong!!!
* tonyyarusso questions the sanity of whoever hired mneptok ...
<GazzaK> yeah
<GazzaK> unless it was a bet
<GazzaK> i'd hire him
* mneptok takes the Drama Queen tiara away from GazzaK 
<GazzaK> for a laugh
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: what, sleeping with the prof or something?
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, erm, yeah
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: whoever it was, was probably rather drunk at the time
<mneptok> their dog? a hole in their property fence?
<GazzaK> made me feel dirty.  but the tutor was nice :-)
<jenda> mneptok: I think I have a tactique #4, but that's not for the public to know ;)
<GazzaK> jenda, is that like my idea?
<tonyyarusso> Aargh.
<jenda> GazzaK: nope - it's a private thing between mneptok and me.
<GazzaK> really?  youtube it? :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> um... topics direction not suitable for here?
<tonyyarusso> So, I feel asleep at 01:00, woke up at like 05:30.  It is now 07:00.  I have to be in class at 11:00.  Do I go back to bed or not?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: only if your prof is not satiated
<GazzaK> four hours, tonyyarusso get up, clean stuff?
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: That may be the wiser plan.
<GazzaK> otherwise you'll be half alseep in class
<tonyyarusso> Kinda sleepy, but probably not enough to get worthwhile rest.
* jenda switches his Ubuntu shirt for something more exam-ready and leaves.
<Hobbsee> jenda: you mean you cant turn up in your ubuntu shirt?
<jenda> I could, I guess ;)
<jenda> But it wouldn't help me much.
<jenda> and considering that the teachers are old farts - they'll feel more respected if I wear a buttonup shirt.
<GazzaK> yeah
<jenda> Don't forget - this is law school. The teachers are older than law itself ;)
<Hobbsee> awww
<tonyyarusso> I hate people/places that base their respect on what shirt you wear.
<jenda> meh, there are worse things at this institution :)
<GazzaK> jenda, when you graduate, I want your services to sue my house moving people...
<jenda> For example - their titles...
<jenda> GazzaK: alrighty, my first client :)
<jenda> GazzaK: assuming I graduate.
<GazzaK> true
<GazzaK> if you spend all day on irc, it'll never happen
<jenda> their titles: the bastards are absolutely adamant that we call them honorabilis spectabilis whateverabilis Proffesor A.B.Whoever - and noone is capable of remembering that... so nobody ever addresses them.
<jenda> GazzaK: You think? Nah...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> aaah.  This song is creeping me out.  It has a steady pinging noise in the background that's just like in submarines.  Makes me look over my shoulder for torpedos.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, i wont be able to make it to the meeting tomorrow morning :( picking up family from the airport.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll see you all after, and get told what happened :|
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: Are torpedos a regular problem for you?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Not really :S
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: don't you ever sleep?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Yes.  I did from 01:00 to 05:30.
<nalioth> liar, you are a robot.
<Seeker`> nalioth: lo
<nalioth> howdy, Seeker`
<Seeker`> any opinions on the email i pasted last night?
<nalioth> where did you post it?
<Seeker`> in ##todays_menu
<Seeker`> i think thats the channel name anyway
<nalioth> ah, i think you should add the timestamps and such we discussed and let it run for a while
<Seeker`> what do you mean "let it run for a while"?
<nalioth> to gather data to be displayed
<nalioth> to show off the new capabilities
<Seeker`> it doesn't work on just normal text-  it is designed for use in meetings, when text is prefixed with special tags
<Seeker`> also, do you think I should still send the email out to the -irc list?
<nalioth> i'm not sure what 'special tags' one uses in a meeting
<Seeker`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/MeetingNotes/20070110Meeting
<Seeker`> it is described there
<nalioth> if it requires meeting attendents to code their speech, i'm not sure it'll be welcomeed
<Hobbsee> in how many hours is this meeting?
<nalioth> we do good to get folks to attend meetings  :|
<Seeker`> most of it is done by someone running a meeting
<Hobbsee> ah, it's at 8am here
<Seeker`> the only thing people need to do is put [IDEA]  at the beginning of suggestions
<Seeker`> and vote using +1 / -1
<nalioth> wow, quick-draw-apokryphos
<tonyyarusso> Yeah really
* DoomStick attacks PriceChild 
<PriceChild> eek
* PriceChild saves
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> :O
* LongPointyStick savagely attacks apokryphos 
<apokryphos> the abuse!
* PriceChild wonders where his window decorations have gone
* LongPointyStick savagely attacks mneptok, and covers apokryphos in mneptok's blood
<apokryphos> :O
<apokryphos> who can stop it?
<tonyyarusso> Aargh.
<tonyyarusso> My Xanga crossposting plugin for WordPress was working fine on classic, but borks on Premium :S
<tonyyarusso> Oh well, worst case scenario it won't work for the first month, then it's reverting ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* LongPointyStick muhahhaha
<GazzaK> eeeek
* GazzaK hides
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (you're first)
* Amaranth makes backups
* LongPointyStick destroys the backups
* GazzaK pokes LongPointyStick "oi, opabuse!!!"
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (OP ABUSE!!!)
* LongPointyStick muhahaha
* Jucato thought LongPointyStick was already sleeping...
* nalioth suspects GazzaK doesn't know what op abuse really is . . . .
<LongPointyStick> Jucato: sometime soon
<Jucato> heheh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild wonders why LongPointyStick is opped...
* PriceChild was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (for this!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> meh
<PriceChild> Not even original.... :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by LongPointyStick
* PriceChild was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (this is though)
<GazzaK> yeah, shes so last year!
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (LongPointyStick)
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (LongPointyStick)
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (LongPointyStick)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by LongPointyStick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> wooo :)
<PriceChild> @lart LongPointyStick
* Ubugtu --purges LongPointyStick
* LongPointyStick is unpurgable
<GazzaK> @pity 10 LongPointyStick
* Ubugtu holds LongPointyStick to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (LongPointyStick)
* tonyyarusso wonders why PriceChild didn't get back in on his own
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I haven't got ops in here :)
<LongPointyStick> tonyyarusso: kickban
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Really?  Oh.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, i've only got ops in forums and -xgl :)
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* nalioth eyes LongPointyStick 
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* LongPointyStick locks nalioth into a staring match
* nalioth substitutes his pet basilisk
<PriceChild> haha :)
* LongPointyStick kills it instantly
* Jucato thinks there's an abuse of /me
<PriceChild> :O
<PriceChild> madness
* Jucato was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (there's an abuse of everything, methinks.)
* nalioth dumps the basilisk carcass down Jucatos pants
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* nalioth dumps the basilisk carcass down Jucatos pants
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> ha! :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Jucato]  by LongPointyStick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> :)
* PriceChild was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (LongPointyStick)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> How mean :)
* Jucato forgot how to kill a basilisk...
<Jucato> roflmao
* LongPointyStick demonstrates, on Jucato 
<Jucato> O.o
<PriceChild> With skill and cunning
<tonyyarusso> While you whackos play, I'm going to eat breakfast.  Back as soon as my oatmeal is cooked :)
<LongPointyStick> tonyyarusso: is that a kick invite?
<Jucato> with skill and cunning? typical Hobbsee/LongPointyStick... :)
<tonyyarusso> er, no ;)
<nalioth>  /quote kline LongPointyStick 100000000000 <enter>
<LongPointyStick> awww
<PriceChild> haha :)
<LongPointyStick> nalioth: now that's plain not fair.
<nalioth> darn, missed
<PriceChild> dare you :P
* Jucato waits
<PriceChild> LongPointyStick, matter of opinion
<LongPointyStick> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* LongPointyStick --> bed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* LongPointyStick waves scarily
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LongPointyStick]  by LongPointyStick
<PriceChild> LongPointyStick, yeah... you gotta be up in 7 hours :P
<LongPointyStick> PriceChild: eep :(
* LongPointyStick glares at work
<LongPointyStick> a
<nalioth> yes, meeting today
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* LongPointyStick was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> no autojoin? Dang, and I was taking a shortcut to restore +v :O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> and no autojoin on invite, beh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-oo apokryphos Jucato]  by apokryphos
<nalioth> think hobbsee is gone for the moment
<Jucato> O.o
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: is 100000000000 a duration?
<apokryphos> in hours, yeah
<tonyyarusso> oh my
<apokryphos> or maybe light years, who knows
<nalioth> actually, it's minutes.  she could be back in years instead of millenia  :P
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: light years are a unit of distance doofus
<apokryphos> yeah, I realised after I typed ;P
<Jucato> doofus... :P
<apokryphos> planck time units
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nalioth> gnomefreak-infiltrator
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Reminder: I may be late to the meeting, but I'm coming.
<PriceChild> pfft we weren't worrying about you anyway :P
<tonyyarusso> Gee, thanks
* tonyyarusso heads to class
* PriceChild huggles tonyyarusso 
<PriceChild> didn't mean it really :)
<PriceChild> forgive me?
* Jucato better sleep early to be able to wake up for the meeting...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<LjL> !no server is <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The channel #ubuntu-server provides specific support
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<gnomefreak> Current stable version is 6.06 LTS?
<gnomefreak> shoudlnt current stable be edgy?
<LjL> gnomefreak: guess so... though perhaps i think i'd change that to "current LTS version is 6.06"
<LjL> (wouldn't use edgy on a server myself...)
<LjL> !no server is <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !server is <sed> /kernel/!kernel/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> .win 1
<Amaranth> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out ) - also see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<LjL> !no irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Seeker`> woo for irssi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hiya
<jenda> hey Seveas
<somerville32> Hi
<Seveas> so is tech board done already?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Hasn't started
<Amaranth> Seveas: they don't start for another hour
<Seveas> ah right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> I have 313 karma points... hurray!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> LjL,  Tirunfant little me... I got my ubuntu laptop authorized for proxy connection at work ... no more ircatwork for me... :D
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: hahahahhaah
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: congratulaciones!!!
<willys_fueguino> :-D
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  :D
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: que hac aqui??
<willys_fueguino> solo se mete de vez en cuando??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> hi Seveas
<Seveas> hi SportChick
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: :-D
<willys_fueguino> Could someone tell me How are the karma points distributed on launchpad??
<mc44> randomly mostly
<Seveas> hahaha
<Seveas> it looks that way indeed
<jenda> I'd agree 
<willys_fueguino> hahahha
<willys_fueguino> jenda: ufff that's a cool character (?)
<jenda> Oh - it's Seveas' ;)
<jenda> I stole it from him.
<willys_fueguino> hahahhaahah
<willys_fueguino> :-
<willys_fueguino> this one is cooler :-
<Seveas> jenda, I stole it from someone else
<willys_fueguino> hahahahhah
<Seveas> (and stopped using it already)
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<jenda> I know :)
<jenda> -
<LjL> you surely aren't attempting to rationalize something as subtle as karma i hope. /dev/urandom *is* the best karma source
<willys_fueguino> jajajjajaaj
<Seveas> LjL, no, launchpad karma is great entropy for /dev/urandom :)
<willys_fueguino> I have 313 for one translation...
<LjL> that too i guess
<willys_fueguino> But I think that suggested translations doesn't count right??
<LjL> i might want to keep that in mind next time gpg complains about not having enough of that
<willys_fueguino> okay... ignore me :-(
<LjL> i just have no idea
<LjL> it's closed source karma anyway
<jenda> rofl, Seveas :D
<willys_fueguino> hahahhahahah
<willys_fueguino> jenda: It's harder than you thought to get in the spanish-translators team...
<willys_fueguino> An ex member told me that I have to translate for a month to become a member (?)
<willys_fueguino> (I hope it isn't that much)
<jenda> ugh
<willys_fueguino> Looks almost like their gonna pay me...
<willys_fueguino> (with that requisite I hope they do)
<willys_fueguino> :-
<gnomefreak> meeting in a half hour?
<LjL> 35 minutes
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<LjL> well i wanted to go to the cinema for that matter :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: meeting???
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<LjL>  /topic
<willys_fueguino> LjL: yeah yeah I know... but I don't know the hour that's gonna be over here for that....
<effie_jayx> !schedule caracas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedule caracas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<effie_jayx> :S
<mc44> @schedule caracas
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/Caracas: Current meeting: Technical Board | 31 Jan 16:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 18:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 19:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 16:00: Mozilla Team
<willys_fueguino> @schedule rop grande
<willys_fueguino> us...
<willys_fueguino> @schedule rio grande
<LjL> we aren't in the schedule, we're not set up for -meeting
<willys_fueguino> @schedule ushuaia
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/Argentina/Ushuaia: Current meeting: Technical Board | 31 Jan 17:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 19:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 20:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 17:00: Mozilla Team
<effie_jayx> LjL,  mmm
<effie_jayx> but we are @ 21:00
<willys_fueguino> Technical board in 2:30 hours right??
<willys_fueguino> ups...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> tb is now
<LjL> effie_jayx: we're making the meeting in here, not in -meeting
<tonyyarusso> No...they're meeting now
<willys_fueguino> my clock its wrong...
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<effie_jayx> LjL,  thanks ...
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: thanx
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> dummie ... I log out instead of blocking screen
<effie_jayx> :S
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: hahahhahahha
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: question: Can I create a meta-package for the *-es translations??
<willys_fueguino> so it's included on the ubuntu repos??
<willys_fueguino> *to be
<Seveas> it already has language-pack-es etc...
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: but it doesn't install spanish support for all installed programs... ie: I have oo installed but that package Doesn't install the -es package for tat app
<Seveas> language-support-es
<Seveas> (that includes the langpack and firefox/tb/ooo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> ok then....
<Amaranth> 20 minutes...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> looking forward to it Amaranth ? :)
<nalioth> where is the meeting gonna be?
<Seveas> here
<willys_fueguino> @schedule ushuaia
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/Argentina/Ushuaia: Current meeting: Technical Board | 31 Jan 17:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 19:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 20:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 17:00: Mozilla Team
<LjL> how are we dealing with people potentially coming in for ops-related matters that don't have anything to do with the meeting?
<gnomefreak> wtf
<Seveas> handle the matter?
<Seveas> it would pull us away from the meting anyway
<willys_fueguino> you want me to leave?? 'cause I have NP with that :-S
<willys_fueguino> *:-D
<gnomefreak> nixternal: the mozilla meeting should be 20:00UTC iirc
<LjL> and use it as a use-case for the meeting?
<Seveas> willys_fueguino, I personally would appreciate it if you remained quiet during the meeting but there is no need to leave
<LjL> willys_fueguino, i was really mostly thinking about banned users coming to appeal
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyybot]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: the meeting will be here right in an hour right???
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> in 5 minutes
<LjL> no
<Amaranth> 4 minutes
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<LjL> Amaranth wins
<Seveas> heh
<willys_fueguino> xubuntu meeting??
<LjL> no idea about the xubuntu meeting
<Seveas> Amaranth, remind me to ask the rest about your op status as well
<Seveas> that should be solved
<Amaranth> alright
<Seveas> willys_fueguino, irc ops meeting
<Seveas> that's not on the schedule
<willys_fueguino> ohh.... :- didn't knew that
<LjL> 3 minutes... one cig
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> smokey smokerson
<Seveas> @enable nicks
<Seveas> @nicks
<Ubugtu> alindeman, Amaranth, apokryphos, area44, Burgwork, DBO, effie_jayx, elkbuntu, fdoving, gnomefreak, highvoltage, hybrid, imbrandon, jenda, joejaxx, Jucato, Kamping_Kaiser, LjL, mc44, Mez, mneptok, nalioth, nixternal, pleia2, popey, PriceChild, PuMpErNiCkLe, QMario, rob, Seveas, somerville32, SportChick, stylus, TheSheep, tonyyarusso, tonyybot, tonyyserver, tritium, tsmithe, ubotu, Ubugtu, ubuntulog, and (1 more message)
<Seveas> meeting!
<Seveas> @disable nicks
<Seveas> @more
<Ubugtu> willys_fueguino
<gnomefreak> im kind of here :)
<tonyyarusso> Niiiiiiice plugin
<SportChick> ?
<mc44> ping spam!
* Jucato is in here
<willys_fueguino> what??
* SportChick wakes up and wonders why
<Seveas> SportChick, the irc ops have a meeting now and I abused @nicks to get thir attention
* nalioth is present
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Is that homemade or built-in?
<SportChick> Seveas: shall I leave?
<willys_fueguino> oh... I'm here and I'll be quiet (?)
<Seveas> built in
<Seveas> SportChick, no need to
<SportChick> Seveas: if you need me to, just say my name again or kick me :)
<Amaranth> eek
<Seveas> actually, we may want freenode staff input for some points
<nalioth> SportChick: you'll be fine
<SportChick> okies
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hi Hobbsee
<Seveas> just in time :)
<gnomefreak> hi Hobbsee  :)
<Seveas> so who's around for the meeting?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: leave your BPS at the door, please
<tonyyarusso> I am
<Amaranth> <--
<nalioth> everyone who is active, please answer up
<tonyyarusso> And, as promised via e-mail:
<PriceChild> hi
<somerville32> hi
* gnomefreak here
<Jucato> hi
* willys_fueguino here
<tonyyarusso> ~treats Seveas nalioth Amaranth PriceChild somerville32 gnomefreak Jucato Hobbsee
<tonyybot> tonyyarusso: Error: "treats" is not a valid command.
<Seveas> heh
<tonyyarusso> ~treat Seveas nalioth Amaranth PriceChild somerville32 gnomefreak Jucato Hobbsee
* tonyybot gives Seveas nalioth Amaranth PriceChild somerville32 gnomefreak Jucato Hobbsee a gooey doughnut
<tonyyarusso> There we go :)
* PriceChild munches
<nalioth> wtf?! a BOT
<Jucato> yummy!
<gnomefreak> thats not good :(
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I said I'd bring treats - that's all ;)
<Seveas> LjL, elkbuntu
<tonyyarusso> It can leave after you get your doughnut, or just be quiet :)
<Seveas> around?
<LjL> yes
<Hobbsee> nalioth: awww, why?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: get your bot to read the emails and come up with a time
<nalioth> you've had too much fun with it earlier, Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: lol...not quite that skilled
<Seveas> Shall we get started? I only have 90 minutes until my wifi access runs out here
<Amaranth> alright
<gnomefreak> Seveas: lets do it
<Seveas> ok, first things first: IRC council
<Amaranth> brb, have to baby the roast
<Seveas> It's clear that now we are growing as team, we need this governance structure in place
<Seveas> We had it active for far too short to judge it succesfulness, but with a new member we should get it back on track
<gnomefreak> i take it ompaul isnt coming back afawk?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, not soon I believe
<jenda> meeting here, or -meeting?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: no fun.
<Seveas> jenda, here
<gnomefreak> k
<jenda> k
<gnomefreak> jenda: here
<Seveas> -dev still has meeting
* apokryphos comes in
<Seveas> Too bad elkbuntu did not show up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: wiki says she won't be able to make it
<Seveas> Does anyone else want to volunteer to be on the council (and be busy next weeks with all the documents)?
<gnomefreak> dinner time there i think
* Hobbsee is thinking about it.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, breakfast is more likely
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:LjL] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC Op meeting now HERE, not in -meeting - Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcOperatorMeetingAgenda
<tonyyarusso> She mentioned that earlier that she couldn't
<gnomefreak> that works too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<apokryphos> what documents, exactly?
<Seveas> apokryphos, 'what processes need to be written down'
* gnomefreak though about it but i think this nun thing needs to end before i get any spare non headache time
<Seveas> the IRC council should at least proofread them
<apokryphos> sure
<Seveas> and probably will end up writing most of them :)
<apokryphos> I think we should've done the next member of the council the same way we did the original council
<apokryphos> but I guess it doesn't matter that much
<gnomefreak> we did i thought but threw it out last meeting
<Seveas> that sounds good, I want to get at least nominees and a preliminary vote done now
<Seveas> Hobbsee, so to be blunt: it's now or next time (which may take a while)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Had you thought any more about council sitting?  I seem to remember your name coming up before.
<apokryphos> is there anyone that doesn't want to be on the council?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: what will it be required to do?
* gnomefreak and Hobbsee are just thinking i think
<Hobbsee> sorry, sorting multiple things that have come up here
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i have added myself as a nominee to the agenda page
<tonyyarusso> I probably have neither the time nor adequate experience myself.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: ah, right.  /me loads
<Seveas> Hobbsee, be an escalation point, write/proofread documents/policies and approve new ops
<gnomefreak> Seveas: put everyone in it and see what happenes?
<Amaranth> i'd like to volunteer pending reactivation
<Seveas> Amaranth, noted
<Hobbsee> Seveas: okay, i'll nominate
<Seveas> Hobbsee, noted as well
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: +1
* gnomefreak too since i may be leaving a team or 3
<tonyyarusso> We are leaving elkbuntu on the list even though she can't be here I hope?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, bad idea -- that happened last time and I had some negative comments :)
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, definitely
<tonyyarusso> good
<apokryphos> Seveas: what like?
<Seveas> that surely means no voting today though
<Seveas> I'll send out a call for votes later (tomorrow)
<Seveas> apokryphos, people on the list who didn't want to be on there
<Seveas> not angry mails, but negative comments
<Hobbsee> on the mailing list/
<apokryphos> Seveas: put me on as well 8)
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> good
<apokryphos> and rob, since he mentioned that some time ago
<Seveas> you all know it would mean much work in the near future?
<Amaranth> yep
<Seveas> I'd assume so
<Seveas> Next point: Amaranth
<Seveas> Let me summarize this quickly:
<apokryphos> well, documents and approving new ops? Seems ok ;-)
<Seveas> Amaranths cloak and op status were removed after he misbehaved a while ago in a non-ubuntu related channel. This all was solved and the cloak was restored. I'm just not 100% comfortable with just restoring his ops access and look for input (a +1/-1 will do, but arguments are better)
<Seveas> somerville32, feedback please!
<Seveas> err
<Seveas> STUPID TAB
<Seveas> I meant: so, feedback please
<somerville32> lol
<Seveas> and hit tab after so ;)
* somerville32 giggles.
<Seveas> (though somerville32's feedback is also appreciated)
<apokryphos> Amaranth has been with us for some time and was a decent Op when around. I believe he's learned from what went wrong and Id' like to see him reinstated personally.
<gnomefreak> without being fully up to date i say +1
<Hobbsee> +1 here.  no one's perfect
<Seveas> (btw: in the future these kinds of things are irc council material instead of a full ops tribunal ;))
<jenda> I think swearing in any channel in one situation does not imply Amaranths ability to act as an op has decreased... +1
<PriceChild> +1
<apokryphos> jenda: ok, but it wasn't just profanity.
<tonyyarusso> I don't know much about it, but he seems generally competent.  Perhaps there could be some sort of probationary thing if it's a concern, an understanding just that folks are watching, but I'm fine +1
<LjL> well, argument: i don't really know what has happened exactly, neither the "misbehavior" itself nor the "after-misbehavior". but if it mostly come down to very heated argument that ended up in un-CoC language and such... well, i think that can happen to everyone, and while not justifiable, it can be understandable
<jenda> apokryphos: alright s/swearing/unCoCness/
<Seveas> LjL, that's what I'm thinking as well
<Seveas> LjL, so +1/-1 ?
<Hobbsee> On that subject, i dont think that anything on another server, where i dont have a ubuntu hostmask, or have not explicitly said that i'm here for ubuntu, relates to ubuntu ops on freenode.
<LjL> unless there is something important that i don't really know about, +1
<Amaranth> i think the final part of it was someone telling me i should do all my work outside of trunk of a project because i don't know how to program and me blowing up
<Seveas> Hobbsee, agreed, but this was done whilst wearing an Ubuntu cloak
<tonyyarusso> Agreed @ Hobbsee - the hostmask is all
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i know.  related, not the same :)
<Amaranth> but there was general swearing and unkindness beforehand
<Seveas> I see only +1
<Seveas> so welcome back Amaranth!
<Amaranth> woo
<jenda> 
* PriceChild highfives Amaranth 
<Amaranth> My first action will be to kick you all from -offtopic ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> (I'll restore access later, want to finish this before wifi runs out)
<apokryphos> =)
<Seveas> somerville32, the documents
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> AGAIN
<LjL> ...
* Seveas kills his tab
<Amaranth> maybe you just really like somerville32 ;)
* jenda comments that the comma and the tab are rather distant on what is probably Seveas' keyboard layout...
<Seveas> Amaranth, you have not read the last week of irc I assume :)
<Seveas> jenda, I just hit tab too often
<jenda> evil
<Seveas> anyway, documents
<Seveas> I'd like to add one more to that list: "What does the IRC ops team cover"
<Amaranth> yes, that is one thing i wanted to bring up
<Seveas> so let's do them in sequence
<jenda> (Seveas: I hope you understand when I accidentally mis-complete your name instead of "Severe" and "Severred")
<Seveas> 1) Appointing ops
<Seveas> jenda, ;)
<Seveas> currently that's per channel the channel contacts task
<Seveas> But I've heard lots of people wanting a unified team for the large channels
<Amaranth> i thought you were the channel contact for them all :)
<Seveas> so: shout input now please
<Seveas> Amaranth, not really
<jenda> Amaranth: Freenode Group Contact != channel contact
<apokryphos> I think a bit of delegation is good, since some people only [want]  to operate in particular channels
<jenda> and, we seem to have a third, internal, meaning of contact now.
<Amaranth> jenda: i know but Seveas is the channel contact for a _lot_ of ubuntu channels
<jenda> (but that should, IMHO, be equalized brutally with the channel contact)
<LjL> i'd be tempted to say irc council, pending the approval of the channel contact (who may well ask the "local" operators an opinion before giving it)
<jenda> Amaranth: 
<gnomefreak> +1 ljl
<tonyyarusso> I'd second LjL
<Seveas> good one
<Amaranth> +1 LjL
<jenda> +1
<Hobbsee> sounds sane
<Seveas> What do we do with current ops? If they want to help in certain channels, just poke channel contact?
<Amaranth> yeah
<jenda> yep
<tonyyarusso> You mean like if I wanted to help in #kubuntu or something?
<Seveas> yes
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> 'k, yeah that makes sense
<jenda> Seveas: I think this warrants a list of team-approved channel contacts
<Seveas> (channel contact for kubuntu being apokryphos for us)
<apokryphos> and Hobbsee
<jenda> yay for bureaucracy :)
<Seveas> jenda, full ack. You make the list :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is the councel over #kubuntu?
<jenda> DAMN!
<jenda> Seveas: that's _not_ what i meant :)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> since riddle is the only one really approving
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that's the new document not on the list :)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, not anymore
<jenda> Seveas: but sure, if you feed them to me as they get approved...
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: me and Hobbsee have 30
<gnomefreak> ah
<Seveas> so any other input for this one?
<LjL> for the record, my opinion on this is "no idea"
<Seveas> heh
<apokryphos> I think it sounds good
<Amaranth> If the council has approved you once why would they need to again?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: how can we cheak the channel contact?
<apokryphos> but note that we have a few ops, I believe, in here who are only ops of loco teams
<apokryphos> that perhaps needs a bit of clarification
<somerville32> I just think we need to be careful not to step on people toes in regards to having one umbrella for IRC.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, there'll be a list in this document
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: /cs info #channel
<Seveas> somerville32, full ack
<Seveas> but that's not this doc yet
<Amaranth> anyone with 30 access is a channel contact, no?
<PriceChild> Amaranth, no
<LjL> apokryphos: nothing, i think, would be saying that you *have* to give *any* member of the ops team +o in a given channel, if i'm understanding this correctly
<Seveas> Amaranth, technically they can add ops
<Amaranth> so jenda and PriceChild aren't contacts for #ubuntuforums? :)
<PriceChild> Amaranth, I have 30 in #ubuntuforums for example... but only zenwhen is contact
<jenda> Amaranth: not really.
<apokryphos> there is technically only one (or possibly two) channel contacts, but we're using channel contact = operator adders, here.
<jenda> Right, next sub-issue, contact for #ubuntuforums :)
<nalioth> Amaranth: the questions was asked (i believe) about #kubuntu only
<Seveas> LjL, the suggestion is to let the channel contact make that final decision
<Amaranth> nalioth: i was just giving an example
<LjL> Seveas, yes. in other words, IRC council says "ok, this person is eligible for being an Ubuntu op", then the channel contacts make a per-channel decision
<apokryphos> LjL: right
<Amaranth> but i think if you've been given 30 access you should be the contact/team
<nalioth> not necessarily, Amaranth
<jenda> zenwhen is the owner and founder of the channel, but doesn't seem to want to act as contact to the IRC team. PriceChild and myself will be 'contacts' in his stead, unless anyone objects?
<Seveas> jenda, that's really internal to #ubuntuforums
<Seveas> as long as you agree in there, that should be fine imho
<jenda> Seveas: alright
<PriceChild> :)
<Amaranth> jenda: no way man, you suck :P
<Amaranth> PriceChild: you too, don't smile
<jenda> Amaranth: :)
* Amaranth runs
<LjL> or perhaps do we want some channels to have local ops without an IRC council approval? loco channels as has been mentioned?
<somerville32> The dynamics in different channels vary greatly
<somerville32> Some people might be good ops for certain channels but not others
<Seveas> So next: coverage of the ops team (which should solve some confusion)
<Amaranth> LjL: well #ubuntuforums for example is apparently forums staff _only_
<jenda> I think the IRC council should not have to approve channel ops.
<tonyyarusso> I'm not aware of us currently approving loco ops at all, no?
<somerville32> jenda++
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, no
<DBO> tonyyarusso, I dont think they are
<apokryphos> LjL: for sure, Loco teams are run by the LoCo admins.
<LjL> ok, so, it doesn't seem to me like this matter is clear yet
<Seveas> LjL, that's why I want to discuss the coverage of the team now
<jenda> Amaranth: well, it's decided by the channel contacts ;)
<LjL> alrightie
<DBO> LjL, thats because the system we are trying to describe is extremely complex, we all mentally know how it works, but that translates poorly to paper
<somerville32> Maybe the IRC council should be directly responsible for overseeing the ops in the primary, public channels like -meeting, -offtopic, and #kubuntu, #ubuntu, and #xubuntu  and the team and LoCo group channels can be a bit more autonomous?
<Seveas> so far the irc-ops team covers #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu #xubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-meeting with #ubuntuforums joining
<apokryphos> unless there are problems, we shouldn't be concerned with loco channels, yeah.
<DBO> #ubuntu-xgl is large enough for consideration I would think
<Seveas> #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-motu and other devel channels specifically are NOT covered except for emergencies
<Hobbsee> what about the -devel ones?
<apokryphos> DBO: agreed
<Hobbsee> and -motu
<Hobbsee> should they be?
<somerville32> What about #xubuntu-devel ?
<tonyyarusso> We cover -meeting?  How so?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, because I have meeting ;)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ha, okay
<DBO> somerville32, -devel might be best to take a more hands off approach with
<somerville32> Right
<jenda> Seveas: #ubuntuforums joined the primary namespace... I'm not sure what you mean by the ubuntu-ops governing it? I think that team channels (-doc, -marketing, -xgl) are more specifically governed by it...
<jenda> s/govern/cover/
<Seveas> anyway: I'd love it if other channels (like the -motu or #kubuntu-devel) to join under the umbrella but that has to be done at the contacts request
<apokryphos> jenda: as in, what the Ubuntu IRC operators are concerned with
<jenda> apokryphos: in which case it applies as i said
<apokryphos> k-devel and -motu have never had problems, so I'm not sure if we should meddle in things there
<tonyyarusso> Maybe we should just make a point of asking various contacts if they're interested?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, +1
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: once or twice
<Seveas> but: what does it mean for them?
<apokryphos> unless there are issues, I don't think we should get involved in a lot of those
<Seveas> apokryphos, exactly
<gnomefreak> and it was people from #ubuntu causing atleast one of the issues
<LjL> +1 tonyyarusso, we can't stomp on their feet, and there is no clear line to say what "naturally belongs" to the ops team and what doesn't IMHO
<Seveas> what I'm suggsting is: if they join, we can do things *in case of emergency* by poking freenode staff
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: -motu sometimes does, with flamers and all that.  at the moment, there are no ops around who can deal with it most of the time, iirc.
<tonyyarusso> More people on who are used to taking care of problems should they arise, basically.  Not so much an intrusion as just a bunch of folks idling who will respond to !ops I suppose.
<jenda> One point: anything that starts with #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu or #ubuntuforums and is followed by a non-alphanumeric character is under the ultimate power of the Ubuntu group contact: Seveas.
<jenda> (FYI)
<Hobbsee> actually, i've had trouble in both -devel channels, too (but have ops there)
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: I think I've only ever seen one occurence, but perhaps I don't look closely enough.
<Seveas> jenda, that's only from freenode point of view
<Seveas> jenda, my habds are very much tied when it coms to the ubuntu side
<DBO> Seveas bondage =P
<jenda> Seveas: yes, I'm saying as it makes it possible to implementing the decision at this meeting even if the current operators disagree.
<apokryphos> I think we should move to have @freenode/staff in pretty much all channels
<jenda> woo ;)
<Seveas> actually, if we get our documents and governance working right, I hope to get permission to make the other members of the council group contacts as well
<Seveas> apokryphos, +1
<DBO> do we need that though
<DBO> I mean I have no issue with it
<Seveas> jenda, is it possible to get cloaks that end with a .?
<jenda> Seveas: only if that's your nick :)
<Seveas> (so just the . and not the ?)
<apokryphos> DBO: it just means that if there's something going on, the staffer has the blessing to intervene
<LjL> apokryphos, Seveas: what exactly would the difference be between that (i.e. the contacts adds Freenode staff with level 10) and what's been proposed (i.e. make them "under" the ops team, with ops calling staff)?
<apokryphos> otherwise their hands are tied back (unless they're breaking Freenode policy explicitly)
<jenda> Seveas: what are you thinking of, particularly?
<jenda> Seveas: I believe .s are valid cloak characters - look at nalioth ;)
<apokryphos> LjL: since that's the policy required for Freenode staffers intervening
<Seveas> jenda, giving the team-approved ops a not too special cloak that can be wildcarded
<apokryphos> LjL: i.e. it's a Freenode thing
<nalioth> DBO: having other council members as freenode GCs makes sense, as the Ubuntu IRC community has grown quite large and officially only a GC can do certain things
<Hobbsee> GC?
<jenda> Seveas: shouldn't be a problem.
<LjL> apokryphos: right, but then what does putting the IRC ops team umbrella on those channel add to that?
<jenda> Hobbsee: Group Contact
<DBO> nalioth, ok you win =P
<Seveas> Hobbsee, group contact
<Hobbsee> ah
<Seveas> LjL, that's what we are discussing :)
<Seveas> suggestions are welcome
<apokryphos> LjL: I presume it'd mean giving some ubuntu ops access there, but that's the issue.
<Seveas> It may be possible to wildcard all ops in an access list
<PriceChild> I like the idea of the fallback .'d nick...
<Seveas> (see my discussion with jenda)
<Seveas> We should not do ubuntu/op/$someone
<Seveas> but an inconspicuous . at the end is doable
<jenda> hmm
<PriceChild> s/nick/cloak
<tonyyarusso> What's a . mean?
<LjL> as long as it's very clear that only serious emergencies should be handled by "dot-ops", i guess
<apokryphos> don't like the idea; it still wouldn't work for people who don't have cloaks
* tonyyarusso is confused
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: atm nothing
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: oooh
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, nothing, but if all ops have a cloak ending in a . it can be asily wildcarded
<jenda> tonyyarusso: Seveas@ubuntu/member./Seveas
<tonyyarusso> got it
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, basically the idea of a format of cloaks for 'just' approved ops
<Seveas> jenda, no ubuntu/member/seveas.
<jenda> Seveas: nope...
<Seveas> the /member/ should preferably not change
<jenda> Seveas: at the end, it has to be your nick.
<Seveas> hmm
<apokryphos> I think it's a bad call, since like we said before operators are ops in some places, and not others
<gnomefreak> move the . to just before nick?
<Seveas> who do I need to talk to in freenode staff for an exception
<apokryphos> (to the channel contact's and the IRC council's discretion)
<Seveas> apokryphos, adding the wildcard to the list is voluntary
<jenda> Seveas: by being GC, you have the right for user@group/*/nick
<Seveas> I'd do it in -meeting for instance
<nalioth> Seveas: an exception to what?
<Seveas> nalioth, to allow the dot-at-the-end even though it's not in the nick
<apokryphos> Seveas: but not all operators have cloaks
<jenda> apokryphos: huh? They don't?
<Seveas> I used to discuss such things with lilo
<tonyyarusso> Would it really be so bad to just make a few access lists a few lines longer?
<LjL> jenda: /whois ljl
<Seveas> jenda, not all of them are members
<apokryphos> jenda: /whois $me, DBO, LjL
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, it would need maintenance after approved/disapproved ops
<jenda> LjL: do you want an unaffiliated cloak?
<jenda> :)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: True
<Amaranth> how are you an op and not a member?
<tonyyarusso> It would be nice if we had a good way to track that
<Amaranth> i thought we all had to be members
<jenda> Amaranth: simple: not required.
<Seveas> Amaranth, not neccessarily
<apokryphos> Amaranth: not necessarily.
<nalioth> Seveas: it'd have to be @ubuntu/member./* no?
<Seveas> helping and op'ing can be a good contribution
<LjL> jenda: i made a point to not ask for one :P perhaps i'll apply for ubuntu membership anyway, sooner or later
<jenda> Seveas: why wouldn't ubuntu/member./nick do?
<jenda> LjL: gah!
<DBO> jenda, not all ops are members =P
<Seveas> nalioth, right now yes, but I want to talk to someone about the possibility of changing that
<apokryphos> I still think it's a bad idea... all this effort just for -meeting?
<jenda> DBO: most have cloaks, though.
<Seveas> not just there
<Seveas> other channels can vry much benefit
<nalioth> Seveas: you are the GC. you make any cloaks you like in the Ubuntu name space
<apokryphos> Seveas: where else?
<Amaranth> *cough*
<Seveas> nalioth, ah, jenda just told me that it had to be the nickname on the end
<Amaranth> this part is taking too long
<gnomefreak> how do the non member ops feel about haivng an unaff. cloak?
<Seveas> apokryphos, -doc -motu -xgl, locoteams
<Seveas> to name but a fw
<Amaranth> XGL is ours?
<DBO> yes
<jenda> of course
<Seveas> Amaranth, true, but it needs to be fleshed out
<Seveas> Amaranth, #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> or whatever other cloaks freenode hands out
<jenda> Amaranth: everything is.
<Amaranth> no no, i'm saying seveas owns -xgl
<Amaranth> so we don't need the dot thing there
<apokryphos> -locoteams is boring, -xgl shouldn't have everyone necessarily, and -doc have their own governance (with plenty of people around, it seems)
<LjL> gnomefreak, i won't kill myself, but on the other hand i don't feel to pressed to believe that, as a non-Ubuntu member, i *should* have operator privileges on just about about everywhere
<nalioth> Seveas: it can be as you specify, you are GC.  unafilliated cloak syntax is set in stone, not project cloaks
<apokryphos> -motu might need some ops, but I'm not sure that the solution is giving everyone ops there
<jenda> Amaranth: he owns all #ubuntu-* channels, by freenode policy.
<Seveas> nalioth, thanks
<Amaranth> ok but -xgl is a user channel
<apokryphos> Amaranth: /cs info #ubuntu-xgl -- yeah
<gnomefreak> LjL: my point being about giving non-members cloaks to we can add the . or * where ever im not sure if it works withoput a cloak
<jenda> Seveas: nothing is preventing approved ops from registering their nick. and setting it as primary :)
<Seveas> ok, I see resistance and we're not getting any further
<jenda> Seveas: actually, that would do it...
<Seveas> maybe we should all think more about it and defer for now
<apokryphos> agreed
<gnomefreak> dbo == member i thought
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: and LjL are good canidates IMHO
<Seveas> "Dealing with abuse from operators"
<LjL> gnomefreak: yes, i got that, but perhaps we could *want* non-member operators to be excluded from that wildcard. that's a point to consider. some channels might not like the idea of non-ubuntu members to have op privs, even though they might be OK with the "ops team" in general to be able to act in emergencies
* Hobbsee abuses her uni website
<Seveas> I think that's too generic and always will be a case-by-case matter for the IRC council
<apokryphos> right
<jenda> agreed
<Seveas> feel free to disagree and comment, I'd like to be wrong here
<nalioth> i think that adding new ops to the channels should be run by the council by the channel owner/contact (just so we can keep up)
<jenda> I believe, however, that any user should be at least heard out by other ops in #ubuntu-ops.
<LjL> well as long as it's voluntary for the specific channel contact anyway, it should not be much of an issue, as long as there is no reason why they would feel *compelled* to accept this
<tonyyarusso> I'd say just bite the bullet and do normal individual access entries, and figure out some decent way of tracking those.
<DBO> jenda++
<Seveas> jenda, full ack, the appeal process from the usrs side should not change
<LjL> nalioth++, but i think that's not really disputed
<Seveas> anyone comments about the ops abuse item?
<Seveas> How do we deal with it if the abusing op is a council membr?
<LjL> there are other council members
<Hobbsee> then they dont decide themselves?
<apokryphos> right
<somerville32> 1) I think that we could create some process to allow users to have some sort of official hearing with the IRC Council
<Seveas> I think if a council member is abusive, the others should have the power to start a vote to remove the abuser from the council
<somerville32> s/official/official public
<Seveas> somerville32, +1 good call
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> Seveas: what kind of abuse are we talking about though?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, the other x council members would decide after hearing from people involved.
<apokryphos> somerville32: sounds good enough; similar to the CC method would be good.
<LjL> Seveas +1
<Hobbsee> and are we talking about one night of it, or repeated?
<jenda> Seveas: a private complaint mailing list for the council?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, like me kicking out LjL because he makes fun of me
<tonyyarusso> For the individual case, what you said afterwards or whatever
<Seveas> jenda, I tend to lean to -1 there for now
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: each situation would have to be assessed, but it'd have to be quite serious if someone would consider them losing their post
<jenda> Hobbsee: or you kicking GazzaK for... well... for...
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> Hobbsee, depends on the severity
<somerville32> What would one do if a member of the CC abused their powers?
<Seveas> jenda, no, kicking gazzak should ALWAYS be possible :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: presumably not including joke kicking, or something
<Hobbsee> Seveas: indeed :D
<apokryphos> somerville32: CC don't have powers apart from at the council, so :P
<PriceChild> that gonna be a special clause at thebottom of the document? :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, heh
<jenda> Hobbsee: I think joke kicking isn't good in public channels.
<LjL> Hobbsee: what he's saying is just that the *other* IRC council members would have the ability to remove a council member. they wouldn't *have* to take such a vote as soon as someone cries "abuse!", unless i've totally misunderstood something
<gnomefreak> if your gonna have "fun" kicking than a non op cant vote for anything or all kicks fun or not will be veiwed aas abuse of poweer
<jenda> Hobbsee: it defeats the whole purpose of hidden ops.
<somerville32> apokryphos, Not isn't quite true. The CC group owns a lot of groups on launchpad ;] 
<Seveas> jenda, I think we covered that extensively last meeting
<jenda> alright.
<Hobbsee> LjL: true
<somerville32> In the case of abuse on the IRC Council, shouldn't that goto the CC since it would most likely be a violation of the CoC and LCoC?
<somerville32> s/on/from
<Seveas> somerville32, good point
<gnomefreak> +1
<apokryphos> yes, that's what the Council is there for
<LjL> surely. but we can't decide about that here - that's already decided for us
<apokryphos> but matters should *first* go to the IRC council, before being escalated.
<LjL> yes
<nalioth> somerville32: there are supposed to be 3 members on the irc council for such occasions
<somerville32> But when it comes to it, do you really think that another member of the IRC Council can be impartial about it?
<somerville32> I mean, we (for the most part) are a closed nit of people
<Seveas> somerville32, the future will learn
<somerville32> I consider most of you friends
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps abuse by a most ops are dealt with by our own council, abuse by our council goes to CC.
<Seveas> you can't see everything in advance
<somerville32> tonyyarusso++
<apokryphos> we can't begin on the presumption that they cannot be impartial to a reasonable extent, anyhow.
<Seveas> not everything should be completely set in stone
<jenda> tonyyarusso++
<Seveas> apokryphos, indeed
<LjL> if the way the IRC council deals with anything (and yes, it *has* to be the IRC council dealing with it *first* IMHO) does not satisfy the person who appealed to it, then to CC it goes, i'd say
<Seveas> I think I've heard enough to make a first draft of this page and would like to move along
<LjL> that deals with the possible partiality of the IRC council i think
<gnomefreak> seveas kicking Hobbsee shouldnt really need to go to CC unless it happens often
<apokryphos> cool. Ok, what elese?
<gnomefreak> just example
<Seveas> rewording guidelines
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: and i have a problem with it
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> I think it's a good idea to simply split off ops guidelines and make it a lot more thorough
<Seveas> including things like "#
<Seveas> Technical issues
<Seveas>     *
<Seveas>       Guidelines (note guidelines, as in "help us know what to do") for dealing with attacks - a.k.a. "when +rR ain't enough". +mz? +J? Smart bots?
<Seveas> "
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> If we do that, I would like to consider having a link to that page on the regular guidelines page - I think it's nice for users to be aware of how we operate too.
<Seveas> ack
<gnomefreak> +1
<somerville32> +1
<LjL> we've often had attacks where +rR was, as far as i could see, totally uneffective
<apokryphos> Seveas: before I forget to mention it, +J does detect netsplits. It's only bad when Chanserv crashes
<apokryphos> which is very rare I think
<Seveas> apokryphos, that must be new
<Seveas> nice :)
<LjL> i'd like to understand what technically is the best way to deal with massive attacks
<gnomefreak> +r
<tonyyarusso> Can jenda or nalioth confirm that point?  That would be useful to know.
<DBO> LjL, especially during netsplits...
<apokryphos> I think it's worth mentioning a bit about +r and +R
<Seveas> LjL, +r, followed by the apparently safe +J and as last resort +i
<apokryphos> +R stops registered users from talking. Unless there are talking bots, this shouldn't ever be set!
<gnomefreak> +r doesnt really do much once +r is in place does it?
<apokryphos> for persistent join/part bots, +r is what to set
<gnomefreak> s/+r/+R
<nalioth> we'll write up a "what to do in an attack" document
<apokryphos> s/stops registered/stops non-registered/
<Seveas> nalioth, +1
<tonyyarusso> I once had to use +i, since +r didn't work and +J was unavailable.  It kind of worked.
<LjL> Seveas, i have also used +mz with manual relaying of relevant messages, comments on that?
<apokryphos> nalioth: sounds good
<gnomefreak> nalioth: +1
<Seveas> LjL, if you can keep up with the pace it's nice
<apokryphos> LjL: it's bad, since most bots don't talk, and they aren't registered.
<Seveas> but that smells like 'last resort' measure
<apokryphos> right
<LjL> apokryphos, most bots *were* registered in the last attacks i witnessed...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Do you then +v people who seem human and sane?
<LjL> at least, my +rR didn't do them anything
<apokryphos> they still talked in the channel?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i did that last time, after Flannel suggested me to in -offtopic
<apokryphos> ok, then that's a chance for +mz, but it's certainly *very* rare
<DBO> tonyyarusso, I think I would go through a bit of backscroll and +i those who were talking before
<LjL> apokryphos: talked and gave channel notices and CTCPs
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Could make sense at times, just not often
<DBO> erm
<DBO> tonyyarusso, make that +v I cant think
<tonyyarusso> DBO: right
<apokryphos> we'll write a doc for this. Next item?
<Seveas> ops removing other ops bans
<Seveas> I think that's perfectly fine if the bans are old
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Yes, I have encountered many talking bots, ftr.
<nalioth> Tm_T: you've decided to join us in a meeting, pull up a chair  :)
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> nalioth: Just heard... ;)
<Seveas> if bans are not to be removed it should be discussed on the mailing list
<nalioth> bans should not last over 24 hours, unless under extenuating circumstances
<apokryphos> if it's a controversial issue it should be discussed
<LjL> ok, i'll put this another way: when you have 20+ bots who do 1) privmsg 2) notice 3) ctcp with 1) obscene language 2) insults to operators 3) DCC exploits...   is +mz for some 5 minutes adequate if +rR doesn't quite work? :-)
<Seveas> nalioth, -1
<Seveas> LjL, more than that :)
<gnomefreak> ops removing other ops bans because they dont like it?
<apokryphos> LjL: if +R doesn't work, it means they're registered so like I said -- yeah.
<tonyyarusso> With care on that Seveas - for instance Madpilot removed one of the four bans set for KillerDemon before I noticed and pointed him at the bantracker comment.  If we comment extensively and check those it should be okay.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: no, that always happens through discussion.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, true
<PriceChild> I think that because of the ban tracker... its obvious whether any unCoC has happenned... and any unCoC'ness should wait until the banning op decides its time to remove it.
<gnomefreak> the old age is fine but its stall bad because i may not know bleh was banned for something bad
<LjL> commenting bans will help us determining stuff i'm sure
<DBO> we need to decide on a ban age limit here
<DBO> IP's change hands
<tonyyarusso> "because they don't like it" would be a bad reason, imo.  We discussed in great depth procedures for that, and "just remove" was nowhere among them.
<Seveas> *brainwave* Is there a better idea to communicate bans than the bantracker or can the bantracker be imporved?
<somerville32> Seveas++
<LjL> for instance, i removed a ban by Seveas once, based on the fact that the comment (well, the remove message, but anyway) explicitly specified that it would last for a day
<DBO> Seveas, give the bot a way to do it
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: that happened the other day witha  well know troll gateway thats why it was added (also because of the large ban list in #ubuntu)
* Hobbsee doesnt use the bantracker
<Seveas> DBO, that's easier said than done
<LjL> if i saw a comment saying "strongly abusive user" or something, i wouldn't remove such a ban
* Jucato uses the bantracker...
<Seveas> hmm
<Tm_T> What is bantracker?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Can Ubugtu /msg us an hour later to harass us if we forgot to go comment it?  ;)  (j/k..maybe)
<Seveas> how about @check [nickname-or-mask-here] 
<somerville32> Maybe we could have mail notification on bans or something and then make use of mutes more then bans to reduce spam?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: bots.ubuntulinux.nl
<gnomefreak> place that tracks bans :)
<Seveas> and ubugtu would do a summary?
<DBO> Seveas, I have faith in your total willingness to sacrifice all your free time
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Thanks.
<Seveas> DBO, ;)
<LjL> Seveas: more ways to use the bantracker efficiently are always welcome for me, so +1
<apokryphos> how about being able to specify -b with Ubugtu
<Seveas> @check DBO
<apokryphos> this ties into Ubugtu Op powers
<Ubugtu> 3 bans, 5 kicks an 0 mutes in #ubuntu
<Seveas> it would go like that
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: what sort of summary?
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, see above ;)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes, but could they list them in a query or something?
<Seveas> (I'd love to see @check GazzaK)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I can make @chck only available in here
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: It might be nice if you could, in /msg, get more info from the log, since loading up the web site is sometiems a hassle
<LjL> tonyyarusso: +1, and i'm not joking
<LjL> (the ubugtu harassement that is)
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, launching the browser a hassle or is the website not efficient enough?
<DBO> Seveas, both
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I'd like it for me - would want input about whether that should be an 'opt-in' service or not
<Seveas> because the latter is fixable
<somerville32> DBO++
<DBO> mostly I forgot my username and password makes it very ineffective for me
<gnomefreak> how about adding last kicked for (whatever reason op gave)? is that possible at all?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Launching browser, and sometimes for me, waiting for SSL on dialup (summer)
<Seveas> DBO, use the cookie :)
<LjL> Seveas, i'd say it would be nice to have an API for the bantracker, so each of us could integrate it into their IRC client or whatever the way they like and find most convenient
<Seveas> DBO, and using it is now login-free
<Hobbsee> DBO: same here
<Seveas> LjL, ooooooh
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I would love it if I could specify an autoremove time through Ubugtu.
<Seveas> now there's a weird idea
<LjL> Seveas: sorry :)
<nalioth> as i previously said, barring extenuating circumstances, a ban should not last more than 24 hours
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> LjL, file it as bug please ;)
<somerville32> Would it be possible to have some sort of auto-unban mechanism that authenticated users in the bantracker use?
<DBO> Seveas, oh yes, please please API
<somerville32> ie. We could login to the ban tracker and set it to unban in x number of hours?
<Seveas> somerville32, file it as bug
<Seveas> anyway, we're going way beyond the subject
<LjL> that still entails ubugtu op powers
<Seveas> it was clear that the subject was incorrect :)
<Seveas> LjL, I'm fine with that if only used for unbanning
<tonyyarusso> We are straying, yeah.
<Seveas> don't know about the rest
<LjL> then +1 about a handy unban/unmute timer
<somerville32> LjL++
<DBO> @unban nick 10 (as in 10 hours) would be easier
<Seveas> DBO, file it as bug
<Seveas> (seriously, I'll forget requests if noone files them)
<Hobbsee> yay, timers :)
<DBO> damn you old man Seveas
<Seveas> anyway, next is regularity of discussion
<somerville32> Maybe we could organize a bot/ban tracker IRC sprint sometime?
<Seveas> BIWEEKLY MEETINGS!
<LjL> Seveas is right, we're really just discussing technical issues with the bots now, there's nothing to agree or disagree upon about having handy timers and such, i suppose
<Hobbsee> no!  not meetings twice a week!
<gnomefreak> bimonthly maybe?
<Hobbsee> maybe use @unban nick never for those not to be undone
<Jucato> monthly?
<LjL> biyearly?
<jenda> could someone please pastebin me the log of the past 8 minutes? :(
<somerville32> Triweekly
<gnomefreak> bimonthly == 2 times a month
<Hobbsee> quintweekly?
<tonyyarusso> I don't care if they're biweekly - just something regular.  If it's every two months, or four months, or whatever, that's cool.
<somerville32> gnomefreak, biweekly = 2 times a month
<DBO> Trifortnight!
<Seveas> somerville32, that's what I thought :)
* apokryphos delegates nalioth to bring cookies and refreshments 8)
<gnomefreak> biweekly i thought was 2 weekly
<jenda> neverly? :)
<DBO> me too...
<gnomefreak> seeing as bi == 2
<Seveas> anyway, a meeting every 2 weeks would definitely be nice in the near future
<DBO> and weekly == seven days
<LjL> i'd make it every 3 weeks or every month, but it's ok anyway... fire up bc and take an average of all suggestions
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: no, bi = 2. So bi-weekly -- every two weeks.
<Seveas> since we have a lot to catch u on
<Seveas> catch up*
<somerville32> +1
<LjL> so we can have a meeting every 2.4333333 weeks
<apokryphos> yeah, I like 3-4 weeks. 2 weeks is too soon :P
<jenda> gnomefreak: one every 2 weeks :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, not for the next 2 or three
<gnomefreak> :)
<Seveas> we need to get this all off the ground
<Seveas> after that monthly may even be fine
<tonyyarusso> jenda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3503/
<LjL> +1 seveas
<gnomefreak> every 2 weeks until we have everything in place than once a month?
<somerville32> Before I go, I'd like to propose no more secret IRC council meeting.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yeah
* gnomefreak slow
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: we can decide that then, I guess
<Seveas> somerville32, there have never been such meetings
<jenda> tonyyarusso: thx
<Seveas> only impromptu discussions between the members of it in a separate channel
<Tm_T> Catch up and then monthly +1
<tonyyarusso> More often in immediate future then to monthly +1
* gnomefreak be back in a couple of minutes
<somerville32> +1
<apokryphos> ok, anything else on the agenda?
<somerville32> I have a question
<Seveas> shoot
<apokryphos> shoot
<tonyyarusso> BAM!
* Tm_T hides
* jenda has one more issue on his list
<Seveas> jenda, if somerville32 has shot, you can aim
* jenda aims :)
<somerville32> What happens if a ban is found unfair but the ban has already elapsed before the powers that be convene for a hearing?
<jenda> somerville32 has'nt shot, however :)
<jenda> it was tonyyarusso :)
<LjL> nothing happens imho
<tonyyarusso> LjL: ++
<jenda> the person can be unbanned ceremoniously again.
<tonyyarusso> "Learn from the experience for next time"
<somerville32> Do we just say "Sorry, better luck next time?" or what?
<PriceChild> +1 tonyyarusso
<Seveas> LjL, -1, I think a user should still have the option of filing a complaint
<apokryphos> somerville32: depends on the situation. We can apologise for it perhaps, but nothing else really needs to happen.
<PriceChild> somerville32, if they want to take it further with the council then they can
<LjL> Seveas: yes, no need for any sort of automatic procedure for "when an elapsed ban is found unfair" though
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I like that too, but what does that filing actually do, ultimately?  I'm not clear where it goes from there.
<DBO> Seveas, I dont mean to sound negative, but those that are banned seem to me quite likely to simply file complaints out of spite
<gnomefreak> than you have the everytime whiners
<Seveas> LjL, +1
<jenda> Seveas: well, considering the decisions made on approving new ops, I suppose my issue is now irrelevant
<Seveas> DBO, that also holds when they're srill banned
<DBO> Seveas, of course, but what gets done about it?
<Seveas> I simply don't think we should ignore a complaint if a user has been unbanned already
* Hobbsee thwacks apokryphos 
<Seveas> good question
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: YOU DONT KICK NON-RESPONDING CLIENTS, MMMKAY?
<Seveas> that's something the IRC council has to figure out
<jenda> Hobbsee: unless they have public away...
<Hobbsee> jenda: well of course
<jenda> (oh, and !caps ;)
<somerville32> I mean, It isn't like we have "get unbanned free"  or "get $5 off your next purchase" cards to hand out ;] 
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: hehe, that evil pointy stick. You don't have autojoin on invite too :P
<gnomefreak> do we remove for public aways or do we warn them?
<Seveas> jenda, I'm not entirely sure but it's best defered to when a first draft of the "what do we cover" and "how to appoint ops" docs are available
<nalioth> if the user has been unbanned already and complains, the situation will be parsed by the IRCC and the op spoken with if necessary (or the situation ignored, if it's a 'whiner/constant filer over nothing)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, remove
<gnomefreak> k
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: thought i did, but i dont look at hte irssi config much
<Seveas> policy has always been remove
<LjL> Seveas: perhaps if the user complains, and the IRC council finds the complain is justified, a bantracker comment should be added saying that the ban was found unnecessary
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: irssi user now? :O
<somerville32> I look forward to the next meeting
<LjL> when i ban people by mistake (err... yes... i do that), i generally add a bantracker comment to that effect
<Seveas> LjL, that's the least that should be done imho
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: no.
<apokryphos> complaints don't necessarily have to go to the council
<jenda> Seveas: alright.
<somerville32> I'd like to look at op conduct expectations and guidelines for ops to follow when dealing with different situations.
<somerville32> (for the next meeting)
<apokryphos> if someone appeals a ban, they simply appeal in here. It *can* be escalated to the council, but that doesn't mean it has to.
<Seveas> +a
<Seveas> +1 even for apokryphos
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I would add that comment regardless probably, if just concluded in regular discussion too.
<gnomefreak> 1
<somerville32> apokryphos, Has a ban ever been overturned when just discussed in here?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: true nuff
<apokryphos> somerville32: indeed it has
<Seveas> somerville32, yes
<gnomefreak> how long do we let a complaint go on in here though?
<somerville32> apokryphos, ok
<somerville32> then +1 from me
<LjL> Seveas: not sure what more - the (un)banned person complains, the council finds the complain is justified, and...? what on earth could happen? a free T-shirt to them?
* DBO huggles Seveas, gotta run babe, the chicken will be ready in a couple hours.  Don't forget to pick up the kids.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: another case of use judgement
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: as long as it's polite and productive.
<gnomefreak> there have been some that lasted an hour or so IMHO thats 45 minutes too long
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: we can try to explain it several times, but if things aren't getting anywhere after a while it can't go on.
<Jucato> um... shouldn't we first warn public away users first before removing them? some just don't know the policy and disable it right after they have been informed
<Seveas> LjL, if an op gets more complaints (s)he may be removed from the team perhaps
<Seveas> LjL, that's more something that has to grow than decided now
<LjL> Seveas: but that's for the IRC council itself to decide, no?
<apokryphos> right
<LjL> i mean - the IRC council *already* has the power to revoke access - no?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: how do you warn someone that isnt there?
<Seveas> LjL, yes
<somerville32> re: "What do when...?" maybe the IRC council could come up with a document that describes general procedures and then we can review and approve it as a team at the next meeting?
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: Depends if you feel nice :)  I often warn, yes, but don't mind removing either (especially in the major chans)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: !away > nick
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no.  they're away.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sometimes, they don't immediately go away after setting /away
<Seveas> they're away so can't listen
<Jucato> I've seen that happen
<Hobbsee> true
<gnomefreak> Jucato: do all clients log when away?
<Seveas> /remove is the only way to make 100% sure they notice something's wrong :)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: removing has the advantage of being logged in the tracker (hopefully commented), and that helps with dealing with users that are never *very* abusive but are *often* abusive
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you can't assume so
<tonyyarusso> LjL: agreed
<tonyyarusso> /remove + !away >
<gnomefreak> i agree with the remove since that is how its always been
<apokryphos> we don't have to set it in stone; no problem with using judgement
<Seveas> if someone feels like annoying me: file a bug that says "detect kickbans and only create one entry in the tracker kthxbye"
<somerville32> apokryphos, Right
<Jucato> er sorry had to go /away ironically...
<LjL> apokryphos ++
<somerville32> apokryphos, But guidelines would be good to offer consistency
<LjL> Seveas: wasn't that already filed and rejected? /me hides :P
<Seveas> LjL, maybe
<gnomefreak> somerville32: the pages you are talking about have already been agreed to be writen
<Seveas> anyway: anyone else want to discuss something in the 10 minutes I have left?
<jenda> Jucato: a kick is considered a warning
<somerville32> Since the CC has already been notified of the incident that happened the other week, where are we going to go from here?
<tonyyarusso> If not you can always pass the treats around again.
<LjL> well, one thing. when is a ban considered appropriate in *this* channel?
<Seveas> if a user clearly misbehaves?
<apokryphos> yeah
<Seveas> and at least two ops agree on the ban?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: When they go on and on and on and/or are non-CoC here
<LjL> Seveas: define clearly misbehaves
<somerville32> Seveas++
<Seveas> LjL, that's what I have you for ;)
<tonyyarusso> Well, no.  Mute for case one if necessary, ban for case two.
<LjL> tonyyarusso++. but is non-CoCness good enough to justify a ban?
<Jucato> jenda: I guess so... it might just be a bit disconcerting on the end of the user if he finds himself kicked for a first offense (probably)
<Seveas> actually:
<nalioth> if a banned user comes in here to appeal, and will not let it go. . . .
<jenda> Jucato: second offense.
<Seveas> I think we should *never* ban in here
<Seveas> only mute
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I think so myself - although it should be more than a "Won't remove my ban?  Damn."
<somerville32> Seveas++
<jenda> Jucato: the first offence is not reading the guidelines ;)
<Seveas> and ban if they part/join spam
<Jucato> jenda: heheh :P
<gnomefreak> how about only the councel can ban from here?
<LjL> Seveas: that works
<Seveas> (so NEVER is not true)
<PriceChild> Seveas, what happens instead then?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, -1
<tonyyarusso> I'm fine only mute, yeah
<PriceChild> just mute?
<jenda> Seveas: can you even join a channel when 'muted'?
<Seveas> PriceChild, they can still read and cool down a bit
<nalioth> mute and ban on join/part flood
<Seveas> jenda, yes
<nalioth> jenda: yes
<Jucato> mute +1
<somerville32> jenda: yes
<gnomefreak> mute person leaves comes back no more mute
* jenda goes learn
<nalioth> gnomefreak: no.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, not true
<LjL> perhaps when a user comes here to appeal, *AS SOON AS* he even slightly violates the CoC, he should be pointed to !etiquette
<somerville32> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> no?
<LjL> then a mute is justified if they don't tone down
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> it depends. What happens if we have a guy who's ban evading in many ubuntu channels, can he idle silently in -ops?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: a mute is the same as a ban
<Seveas> gnomefreak, try rejoining
* somerville32 twiddles his thumbs.
<Jucato> ...
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: does it do any harm?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> heh
<nalioth> gnomefreak: except you can join channels
<Seveas> gnomefreak, you're still muted
<gnomefreak> oh
<Seveas> but you can speak because of the +v
<PriceChild> ah.... that's what the % means at the start of the ban :)
<LjL> apokryphos: i think he should unless he uses the -ops knowledge to dodge the ban more effectively. or bring in clonebots at the right time.
<gnomefreak> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> heh.. how ironic... he's voiced but muted :)
<LjL> .... which is almost impossible to know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Ok, going to bed, waking up in 6 hours so have fun etc. ->
<jenda> aahh, it's the %
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: don't know. Might be an issue, like LjL is saying, if we're discussing how to stop this guy
<somerville32> I have to go
<apokryphos> see you Tm_T
* Seveas has to go as well
<somerville32> But whats going to happen re: incident the other week?
<tonyyarusso> I guess if you start discussing ways to get rid of them you could take them out of here.
* PriceChild notes to tell mc44 to add "exit left"
<Jucato> by Tm_T! glad you could drop by :)
<PriceChild> jenda, way ahead of you ;)
<Seveas> I have a few seconds of connection left on my prepai....
<apokryphos> Seveas: I think somerville32's issue is important to address, however.
<apokryphos> it was part of the reason this meeting was scheduled. Hm, someone should've had it on the agenda
<gnomefreak> malt?
<Seveas> somerville32, next meeting please (in 2 weeks time)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: hi hi
<somerville32> Ok
* somerville32 waves.
<Seveas> THANK YOU VERY MUCH everyone
<somerville32> +1
<Seveas> It's been a productive meeting
<maxamillion> somerville32: when will you be back from your meeting?
<PriceChild> :)
<apokryphos> ok, excellent. I'm out too.
<PriceChild> Who'll be writing it up? ;)
<somerville32> maxamillion, I'm leaving now. Will be back in 3 hours or so
* gnomefreak out also
<Seveas> PriceChild, I will
<maxamillion> somerville32: oh wow ... ok, well i'll be back later later ... so i'll catch you around then
<gnomefreak> crap forgot to do the updates
<PriceChild> :)
<Seveas> but it will take a while
<tonyyarusso> ~treat everyone
* tonyybot walks a cute little gummy bear over to everyone
<Seveas> (2 days)
<nalioth> there will be documents emerging over the next few days
<PriceChild> Seveas, hehe I won't be too eager to read it :P
<apokryphos> if someone has time, write minutes
<nalioth> as an aside, a large swarm of bots is attempting to join the network
<nalioth> be wary
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> good luck all!
<PriceChild> go get 'em nalioth
<LjL> wonderful, back to real non-work :P
<LjL> see you Seveas
<Seveas> next meeting will be in -meeting, I'll make sure to reserve the channel
<tonyyarusso> good
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:LjL] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: what do you mean "attempting"?
* Seveas off
<LjL> tonyyarusso: he's k-lining them
<tonyyarusso> Oh, duh.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: we are whacking them as they join (but there are a 'few' of them)
<gnomefreak> but some may slip through so just keep eyes open
<tonyyarusso> So how many digits is a 'few' these day?  I can never keep track of inflation.
<nalioth> 'few' hundred, lol
<LjL> gee hundred, i don't think i've ever connected to more than 20 proxies at a time ever :P
<nalioth> LjL: zombies
<LjL> well a zombie's still a proxy no
<PriceChild> a few hundred :O
<nalioth> LjL: no, a zombie is not a proxy
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: It's okay - the spread out, so only about 40 hit #ubuntu at once ;)
<tonyyarusso> *they
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<sabdfl> evening
<nalioth> hi sabdfl
<nixternal> evening :)
<Seeker`> lo
<Jucato> O.O
<nalioth> you just missed us all  :(
<sabdfl> sorry
* Jucato types with sweaty hands
<sabdfl> just saw a ping about it now
<Hobbsee> hey sabdfl
<Jucato> hi sabdfl!
<sabdfl> things settled a bit?
<nalioth> it as a quick meeting, seveas was on limited time
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: *far* too late.  even later than i was with lure :)
<tonyyarusso> lol Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<effie_jayx> good meeting though.. :D
<nalioth> sabdfl: we have some paths to follow now
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: seems there's a council, not sure who's on it yet, which will handle more things
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<jenda> welcome :)
<sabdfl> ok, that sounds good
<tonyyarusso> sabdfl: We covered a lot of ground still.  Going to have frequent mtgs in coming weeks to take care of various outstanding stuff for now though.
* PriceChild runs
<sabdfl> please brief jono
<sabdfl> you guys do amazing work
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you know two of the members :P
<sabdfl> even so, it's good to get called up and held to a high standard
<LongPointyStick> nalioth: well, true.
<sabdfl> i just had that with a .it community member
<sabdfl> who rightfully accused me of not saying thank you enough
<nixternal> heh
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: reminds me of the bug about "developers do not get enough thanks"
* nixternal hugs sabdfl "Thank You" :)
* nalioth thinks we should be thanking sabdfl 
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I love that bug
<sabdfl> a regular meeting is good, it means that when something tough comes up folks have real relationships to build on for the tough discussion
<nixternal> nalioth: +1
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: while i remember, when's UDS going to be announced?  i'd like to come
<sabdfl> ok, well done guys, and thanks
<sabdfl> UDS is (I think) week of May 5th
<sabdfl> in Seville, Spain
<sabdfl> next one is in November
<Jucato> wow
<Hobbsee> fun :)
<sabdfl> in Boston
* Hobbsee cant do november's
* Hobbsee checks uni timetable
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  :D
<Hobbsee> heya effie_jayx
* tonyyarusso is UDS-curious, but 1) busy, 2) on a budget, 3) not actually a developer :S
* Hobbsee would be applying for sponsorship
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hrm.  shouldnt be too bad, during uni
<Jucato> tonyyarusso: I sym/empathize with you... except on point #1
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  it's only a week
<effie_jayx> :D
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, UDS is starting the same as my exam's week :'(
<Seeker`> UDS?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu developer summit
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: Yeah, point 1 is like Hobbsee's, university student, so it's hard to get away
<effie_jayx> Seeker`, Ubuntu Developer Summit...
<PriceChild> Not that i'd ever get sponsorship :P
<jenda> Seeker`: Ubuntu Developer su...
<nalioth> Ubuntu developer summit
<jenda> right...
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah.  that's my problem with november
<effie_jayx> gnomefreak,  beat me there...
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: that's true.  it's also 29 hours of uni to catch up on.
<Hobbsee> er, 28
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, wait no... it isn't...
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  just tried to make the escape easier on you...
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, woo its after exams week :D
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: :)
* Seeker` is very tempted to see about coming along.
<effie_jayx> me too...
<LjL> bug 82374 bug 82379
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82374 in ubuntu-bots "Wish: Bantracker API" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82374
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82379 in ubuntu-bots "Wish: Links in bantracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82379
<LjL> tonyyarusso: perhaps the "ubugtu harassment" feature can be left out if we have an API. or not. should see
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Yeah, will be a pondering for later.
<tonyyarusso> Of course, having an API isn't the same as having code for your client ;)
<LjL> and i've left out the "unban timer" for now, i can't quite picture a implementation in my head
<LjL> tonyyarusso: it sure isn't, but then the same guy who can close those bugs is also known for making nasty utility scripts for certain clients
<tonyyarusso> I imagine something like /abr someone, /msg ubugtu make that 24hr
<tonyyarusso> LjL: True.
* tonyyarusso awaits some kind soul writing for irssi
<LjL> tonyyarusso: define "someone". you can't just give a nick, because bans are by mask... and giving a mask might not be easiest otoh
<LjL> also, should the @unban command work for other people's bans, or just for your own? i see *cough* political issues on this :)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: /abr nick is the syntax for my kickbanner.  For ubugtu, it could either be by mask or your most recent.
<tonyyarusso> Just your own I'd imagine.
<LjL> most recent might work
<LjL> if it isn't too much of a headache to implement
<tonyyarusso> aargh.  digg is full of stories that make your really disappointed in the world today
<LjL> isn't everything?
<tonyyarusso> Well, yeah.  Some days are worse than others.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-31
<LjL> if i may use this channel as a counseling place... which i most likely shouldn't... i've got one guy i'm totally uneasy with, i just wouldn't mind if i could have nothing to do with him. yet he's started querying me with support questions, and i've answered them, and he's got a habit for querying, and i can't find the words for getting the "i don't like you, leave me alone" message across
<Hobbsee> LjL: ignore
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> or just dont respond
* Hobbsee sometimes pretends to be afk
<LjL> you know we can't use ignore :P yeah i'm just pretending to be afk
<LjL> but as soon as i speak in #Ubuntu, i can't pretend that anymore
<LjL> i was connected via a proxy until some hours ago...
<LjL> well, via tor, which meant i couldn't quite join #ubuntu anyway
<PriceChild> LjL, on the forums many mods have a "don't pm/im me for support, post it on the forums so everybody can benefit"
<Hobbsee> true
<PriceChild> we also have a sticky in abs beginners
<LjL> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<LjL> we have that too... but now i've started
<PriceChild> send them that :)
* PriceChild still gives in and helps a few of them...
<PriceChild> but if you're busy and don't have the time then you shouldn't feel bad about it.
<LjL> i do that too, and i don't mind it, but this one i just don't like
<tonyyarusso> LjL: When that happens I usually pretend to be baffled and suggest #ubuntu, then go "have dinner"
<LjL> but it's starting to happen a tad too often, and i don't want to ignore things i could help with in #ubuntu and #kubuntu just to make him believe i'm really away
<LjL> and the problem is he's italian, so he feels justified to query in italian, call me by first name, and whatnot
<LjL> should have stopped him from the start but i've not
<LjL> apokryphos: ping, #kubuntu, that guy again
<tonyyarusso> saying you're not sure is valid, imo.  "There are lots of people in #ubuntu, so hopefully you can find someone who knows.  Sorry."
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i guess i'll try that. hope he just doesn't start again with non-support-related pm detours...
<LjL> hm, he disconnected. hope it'll last =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<FairLite> [00:55]  <tom47> is there a security irc for ubuntu? [00:56]  <tom47> how do you contact the security team? <-- how do you?
<tonyyarusso> FairLite: #ubuntu-security?
<gnomefreak> there is a team for that but i dont remmeber it. check launchpad teams
<FairLite> tonyyarusso: empty
<tonyyarusso> FairLite: security@ubuntu.com - just gave it to him
<FairLite> thanks
<gnomefreak> wtf happened to LP
<FairLite> what happened to it?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: eh?
<gnomefreak> i went from over 1.3 million karma to 10489 over night
<Jucato> gnomefreak: <ash211> Jucato: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaAdjustmentsJan07
<FairLite> karma... blah
<tonyyarusso> Weird
<tonyyarusso> I've never understood karma
<tonyyarusso> I have about 1.3 mil too....
* tonyyarusso looks
<gnomefreak> thats not right because for over a week i stayed the same
<PriceChild> :O
<PriceChild> whoa
<PriceChild> i've only got 1070 now :O
<PriceChild> And i did stuff way before october
<tonyyarusso> Oh wow
<tonyyarusso> That's really really sad
<tonyyarusso> It gave me a 2476.
<tonyyarusso> I had about 500,000 before Oct.
<tonyyarusso> I think.
<tonyyarusso> at least
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps we should talk to #launchpad?
<PriceChild> december i had 129477
<gnomefreak> i had about 1 million before oct or right at it
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso
<PriceChild> not sure about before octoberish though
<willys_fueguino> They fixed the karma point
* Jucato had 79,000+ last night...
<willys_fueguino> *points
<willys_fueguino> Jucato: I had 313 yesterday and now have 9
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<Jucato> ouch :)
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: join #launchpad and in the topic is the link 'bout tat
<Jucato> now I have 538 :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Mine was holding constant too.
<gnomefreak> so was mine
<FairLite> but, like, whogivesadarn?
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: Just read that - we think it was adjusted wrong.
<willys_fueguino> Jucato: from 79000+ to 538??
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: me too... from 313 to just 9??
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Should we ping mrevell and ask?
<willys_fueguino> I can't -and won't- believe it
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: From over 1,250,000 to 2476 here.
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: ufff... that's WAY too much...
<willys_fueguino> I've felt better with 313 than with 9
<willys_fueguino> lol
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, that's a much bigger decrease than everyone else's
* PriceChild understands its not linear...
<PriceChild> at the end of the day... does it really matter? :)
<FairLite> i'm not sure it even matters in the morning
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: to me it matters... I'm begining to "contribute" and karma means something to me...
<PriceChild> :)
<willys_fueguino> from 313 to 9 it's *a lot* to me...
<willys_fueguino> :-(
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Not really, but they might be interested to know.
<PriceChild> hehe... a member of staff on the forums suggested we recalculate everyone's postcount... without taking into account the cafe... (we only just stopped cafe posts adding to bean count)
<PriceChild> grrr....
<nalioth> whois willys_fueguino
<nalioth> dammit
<FairLite> that's always kind of embarassing isn't it
* nalioth is up to his hind parts in embarrasment atm
<FairLite> oh, it's not worse than doing a /who *seveas* and adding one space too much at the beginning
* SportChick hugs nalioth
* nalioth hugs back
<willys_fueguino> hahhahahahha
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: ;-)
<willys_fueguino> that's embarasing :-
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: what do you wan't with me??
<willys_fueguino> (I'm not gay)
<willys_fueguino> rofl!!
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: /nick sometthing else and back to willys_fueguino please
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: okay...
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: wait, just any nick or a registered one??
<SportChick> willys_fueguino: anything else
<SportChick> as long as it isn't linked to willys_fueguino
<willys_fueguino> ok...
<blablabla> What did I do????
<blablabla> :-S
<SportChick> now back
<blablabla> I'm in troubles??
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> new hostmask!!
<willys_fueguino> :-D
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: The new cloak will take effect on my bot??
<willys_fueguino> or it has to online so you' can do it manually?
<SportChick> willys_fueguino: is it linked to your current nick?
<willys_fueguino> mm...
<willys_fueguino> Nop.
<willys_fueguino> I think not...
<willys_fueguino> but it has the same cloak that I had + ubuntu-lat-bot
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: you are using an alternate nick.  the cloak is affixed to the master nick.
<willys_fueguino> No its not linked to my nick...
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: the system gets confused when you cloak an alt nick and not a master nick
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: that is why you danced
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: what bot?
<willys_fueguino> ubuntu-lat-bot
<willys_fueguino> or "L_Torvalds"
<willys_fueguino> its not online...
<willys_fueguino> *it's offline
<nalioth> i fixed it ANYway  :P
<FairLite> just... give an eye to #kubuntu, if you will
<willys_fueguino> :-
<willys_fueguino> spending six months helping people out on some ubuntu related channels doesn't make me qualify to become an ubuntu-member right??
<willys_fueguino> I mean... I need karma points to do it??
<FairLite> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nalioth> no need for karma points, willys_fueguino
<willys_fueguino> FairLite: thanx for that...
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: :-O
<willys_fueguino> I thought I did :-$
<willys_fueguino> Anybody who is active in the Ubuntu community is a good candidate for Ubuntu membership.<===> It's that so?
<willys_fueguino> ('cause I'm *really* active on spanish speaker channels :- )
<willys_fueguino> FairLite: most of the people who can give testimonial of my "contribution"(?) are spanish speakers,,,
<FairLite> it will possibly help if you have testimonials who are already members
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<FairLite> at any rate, i am not a member myself, so i do not know much more than what the site says
<willys_fueguino> ok thanx FairLite...
<willys_fueguino> Kamping_Kaiser: are you there??
<Madpilot> willys_fueguino, Kamping_Kaiser is listed as being idle for 13+ hrs, so probably not
<willys_fueguino> :-\...
<willys_fueguino> He isn't an ubuntu member I think...
* willys_fueguino is going to check if he knows any ubuntu/member
<willys_fueguino> I think joejax it's the only ubuntu-member that's eye-witness(?) of my contribution to ubuntu
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<tonyyarusso> @now toronto
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Toronto: January 30 2007, 21:25:30 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 17 hours 34 minutes
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> wow...
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ...you removed him
<nalioth> i did.
<tonyyarusso> Was that intentional?
<nalioth> yes, it stopped the paste
<nalioth> when his buffer clears, he can rejoin
<nalioth> i don't belive in 'banning on paste'
<tonyyarusso> I think we encounter a bug/feature in ubotu by doing that rather than mute though
<nalioth> it was an accident on his part
<nalioth> jeez
<tonyyarusso> I don't think ubotu will do a tell that's not joined to any Ubuntu channels
<tonyyarusso> So your tell likely won't work like you wanted.  That was all :)
<nalioth> yes, ubotu told me so
<tonyyarusso> right
<FairLite> tell before you remove :P
* tonyyarusso goes back to regaining consciousness
* somerville32 wonders what paste.
<FairLite> #ubuntu somerville32
<somerville32> Oh!
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, willys gone
<FairLite> anyway remove-on-paste is a good idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh well. no i'm not a member.
<FairLite> +q... well, if you don't have a script you can forget to remove it :P
<FairLite> and if you just remove it shortly after, you never quite knew whether the buffer is empty yet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> FairLite: have you ever pasted a hundred line document into a channel?
<tonyyarusso> I usually try /aq if I'm paying attention (+q, regular), or /at (+q, ten minutes) if I don't want to try to remember.
<FairLite> nalioth: not on purpose for sure. not even by mistake as far as i remember
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: but you have to remove a +q and a 10-minute quiet is overkill for an accidental paste
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: It's true, yes.
<FairLite> and the guy will be better of if his buffer is just emptied and he can rejoin immediately anyway
<nalioth> FairLite: once you hit "enter" and the file enters your buffer, you can be told 9 million things and there's not one thing you can do to stop the paste (except force-quit)
<tonyyarusso> Normally I don't mind removing the +q.
<FairLite> nalioth: i know that well enough
<FairLite> well, it depends on the client too of course
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> btw, I _really_ need to get a 24hr clock for my room - I almost had a heart attack a moment ago.
<LjL> tells me about pastebin *first*, and gently requests me to leave just after. works well enough
<LjL> mind, i never use it, but it works.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: that's nice - how's it done?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: well it's done in konversation. it's an alias. /msg ubotu tell %nick about pastebin\n/remove %chan %nick :Please use the pastebin blah blah
<tonyyarusso> ah
* Kamping_Kaiser has to learn this scripting thing, hes kinda ignorat about such matters atm
<LjL> nothing exceptional, the only thing to remember is to /msg ubotu *first*, otherwise it won't send the message if the user is not in any channel you're in anymore
<tonyyarusso> aargh.  The depressing-ness of today's news just got worse.  /me is reading digg
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, what happened?
<LjL> at least you aren't *writing* on digg
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Some of them are various forms of o4o, so I think I'll say just go scan through the last half dozen pages or so.
<LjL> i'll dig my way to bed
<tonyyarusso> LjL: "yet" ;)
<LjL> yet, right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<DBO> anyone will to summarize in one word or less what happened in the meeting after 5:30?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'stuff'
<tonyyarusso> 'green'
<stylus_> 'moist'
<stylus_> Grass.. (Green moist stuff)
<somerville32> 
<somerville32> [00:11]  * Yeshu (n=chatzill@ACBEA0BD.ipt.aol.com) has joined #ubuntu-motu
<somerville32> [00:16]  <Yeshu> FUCKKK
<somerville32> [00:16]  * Yeshu (n=chatzill@ACBEA0BD.ipt.aol.com) has left #ubuntu-motu
<tonyyarusso> So about never having problems in -motu...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> we appear to have no regular ops in -motu.
<Hobbsee> [15:56]  <somerville32> [00:11]  * Yeshu (n=chatzill@ACBEA0BD.ipt.aol.com) has joined #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> [15:56]  <somerville32> [00:16]  <Yeshu> FUCKKK
<Hobbsee> [15:56]  <somerville32> [00:16]  * Yeshu (n=chatzill@ACBEA0BD.ipt.aol.com) has left #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> rubbish++
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: eh?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: someone else pasting crap into #ubuntu-motu a while ago.  somerville32 just queried me with it, hoping i'd be able to do something about it
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ...what would you be able to do about it, other than ban the ip retroactively?
<somerville32> But alas, Hobbsee only has level 9 :(
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i'm more saying "this is happening, we cant do a thing about it, is this a good thing?"
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Hurry up and get some more xp so you can level up :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: right
<Hobbsee> somerville32: seveas wouldnt give it to me.
<Hobbsee> dunno why, i've got ops in k-devel and u-devel
<tonyyarusso> odd
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Seveas can't give it to you
<somerville32> Hobbsee, He isn't the channel contact or on the access list. He'd have to ask a staff member to take over the channel for him.
<Hobbsee> sorry, nalioth
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Sladen is listed as the channel contact
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<willys_fueguino> hi all!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi willys_fueguino , you were after me?
<mneptok> my milkshake is bettah than yours.
<willys_fueguino> Kamping_Kaiser: yes... actually, I were after lastnode_
<willys_fueguino> Kamping_Kaiser: I need to know how many lines was the traduction that I did to the upstream project
<Kamping_Kaiser> willys_fueguino, was the what?
<mneptok> translation
<willys_fueguino> mneptok: my caf con leche it's better than your milkshake ;-)
<willys_fueguino> upss...
<willys_fueguino> hahahha
<willys_fueguino> a little spanish just wanted to come out
<Kamping_Kaiser> willys_fueguino, i couldnt tell you that, i'm afraid you'll have to email the list asking, or ping lastnode directly
<mneptok> i say that to my girlfriend *all the time*
<willys_fueguino> mneptok: FLOL!!!
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<willys_fueguino> Kamping_Kaiser: ok then...
<willys_fueguino> thanx
<willys_fueguino> I need a loco-team "expert"...
<willys_fueguino> no one??
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<highvoltage> I got a hilight on this channel, but it seems to far to scroll up
<highvoltage> if anyone wanted to talk to me, just give me a ping again :)
<tonyyarusso> highvoltage: what, no /away log?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> highvoltage: It was just the spam-ping announcing the meeting.
<elkbuntu> anyone got a spare flame retardant suit handy? i just posted a shitstirring blog post :
<tonyyarusso> ooo!  /me reads
<highvoltage> tonyyarusso: I forgot to enable it last night when I went to bed :)
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso == tonyyserver??
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: yeah
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, same person, different hardware
<willys_fueguino> elkbuntu: you are a LoCo Team "Expert" right??
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, allegedly
<willys_fueguino> I was waiting for you ^^
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, we should take discussion to the #ubuntu-locoteams channel then
<willys_fueguino> elkbuntu: join #ubuntulat-admins
<Hobbsee> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu throws mneptok into /dev/null
<willys_fueguino> hahahahaha
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ...how does your comment field have spell-check?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, you on planet.ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, i am, yes
<tonyyarusso> It hasn't synced this post yet though ;)
<elkbuntu> not surprising, i only published like 5 mins ago
<tonyyarusso>  /me commented
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, not a clue about spell checking
* tonyyarusso is awaiting moderation *hint*
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, direct link pls?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, geekosophical.net
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, you on the gns list?
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, no
<tonyyarusso> gns?
<elkbuntu> gnewsense
<Madpilot> "This blog post is dedicated to those who use Gmail to complain about the Open Source status of other web applications."
<Madpilot> ouch
<tonyyarusso> right
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i saw a similar qustion there last night/today (well, i think it was there...)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway. *afk's again*
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it is the inspiration :
<elkbuntu> certain people get mails constantly from gmail complaining that launchpad isnt open ;)
* Madpilot uses gmail, but keeps quiet on most questions of Open Source status ;)
<elkbuntu> s/gmail/gmail accounts/
* Hobbsee wonders why she doesnt get such email
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i dont get those emails either, but jono often brings the point up, it sort of seeded the thought ;)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: interesting.
<elkbuntu> two comments already and BOTH about cheerios, lol
<tonyyarusso> haha
<elkbuntu> planetted
<elkbuntu> let the fun begin
<tonyyarusso> wheee
<tonyyarusso> How often is Planet's cronjob?
<elkbuntu> hourly i think
<tonyyarusso> seems plausible
<Madpilot> commented
<Madpilot> I hardly ever blog-comment. I am being sucked in, and must resist!!!
<tonyyarusso> was it about Cheerios?
* tonyyarusso goes back to setting up Madpilot's WP.com account
<elkbuntu> madpilot needs help setting up wp?
<Madpilot> no cheerios, just another gmail comment and one on possible overlap of thought process btwn FLOSS & sustainability & known-ingredient folks
<tonyyarusso> Not help, convincing.
<elkbuntu> lol
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, I swore publicly that I would not blog. Hence my comment about 'being sucked in' ;)
<tonyyarusso> meh, nobody remembers - you'll be fine
* tonyyarusso waves hands around mesmorizingly
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, would you believe, i said that as well
* Hobbsee is not fooled by tonyyarusso 
<Madpilot> @lart tonyyarusso
* Ubugtu drops tonyyarusso from a helicopter 5 miles in the sky. Without parachute
<elkbuntu> in my defense, i've never had a xanga, lj or myspace
* Hobbsee has the last 2
<Hobbsee> just for reading though :)
<Hobbsee> well, the lj just for reading
* Hobbsee does have a cool myspac,e though
<tonyyarusso> Err, I had all three.  LJ and MySpace for reading, Xanga was where I was posting (friends were all there - went with the tide rather than researching)
<mneptok> these are not the blogs we're looking for. you can go on about your business.
<Hobbsee> heh :P
<tonyyarusso> I dropped MySpace, b/c while I have folks on there to read, it just pissed me off too much to keep.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: mine's the best :)
<tonyyarusso> I'm now crossposting to both Xanga and LJ from my WP
* Hobbsee wonders if mneptok has seen it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Hobbsee: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok
<mneptok> :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes :)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: myspace.com/creamier_oak
<tonyyarusso> How do you get p.u.c?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: work for canonical
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ow ow ow ow ow ow ow
<tonyyarusso> @lart Hobbsee a lot for that torture
* Ubugtu drops a truckload of VAXen on Hobbsee a lot for that torture
<elkbuntu> mneptok, you havent blogged since uds! bad!
* Hobbsee grins
* Hobbsee wonders just how many would look if she posted about her myspace on her planet blog....
<mneptok> Hobbsee: sorry, you lose - http://www.livejournal.com/users/me_am_brasil/  :)
<Hobbsee> mine's still better
<Hobbsee> that doesnt have a rainbow background
<elkbuntu> mneptok, remind me of the request tracker email again please?
<tonyyarusso> I think I'll have to take leave of op duties for a week now while I go to the hospital for new eyes..
<mneptok> elkbuntu: rt@admin.c.c
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, was just thinking that, then Hobbsee left to escape the massive lart'ing I was about to give her...
<tonyyarusso> tricky
<tonyyarusso> We'll all lie in wait.
<tonyyarusso> Be at the ready
<mneptok> heheheh ..... LAS HOBBSEE IS TO MAKES CLICKITA ON MY PAGINA DEL BRASIL AND IS OF TO MAKES THE PING TIMEOUTED!!1!1! JEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!!11!!
<Madpilot> @lart mneptok because he's here, and Hobbsee isn't
* Ubugtu chases mneptok because he's here, and Hobbsee isn't with a big pointy stick
<mneptok> lol
<mneptok> so true.
<mneptok> Hobbsee is not here with or witout a stick
<Madpilot> she probably hid the stick before showing us that awful, awful myspazz page
<mneptok> JEJEJEJEJEJE she no am BRASIL!!1!!1
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know what b/i/r means in backport team speak?
<Mez> @lart 36 mneptok
* Ubugtu defenestrates mneptok
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I'm head of backport team ;)
<Mez> I've no idea what it means... where's it used (and in what context)
<Mez> oh
<Mez> builds/installs/runs
<tonyyarusso> aaaaaah
<tonyyarusso> That makes sense
<tonyyarusso> It's on the comments in response to a backport request
<Mez> which one?
* Mez gets out the grepper
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I was told jdong was in charge of that, btw?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Wordpress
<tonyyarusso> *WordPress
<Mez> tonyyarusso, jdong and I both are ... :D
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Mez> I'm technically in charge (I was appointed FPOC)
<Mez> but jdong does the day to day running
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* somerville32 takes our a rocket launcher and blows Amaranth away.
* somerville32 needs sleep.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, no need for the bug twice
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I wasn't sure, since the wiki instructions linked directly to the release's page.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, lol - well  - look at bug 82138 - youve got it reported in both
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82138 in edgy-backports "Please backport WordPress 2.1 (to both Edgy and Dapper)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82138
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Someone added it to "also affects" afterwards - I forgot you could modify that part after the original submission
<Mez>  i didnt get that in an email
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> by Bishiboosh
<Mez> bishiboosh is a PITA ;)
<Mez> :-"
<Mez> bug 82138
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82138 in edgy-backports "Please backport WordPress 2.1 (to both Edgy and Dapper)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82138
<Mez> grr...
<Mez> malone hasnt processed my email yet
<elkbuntu> rofl, apparantly my blog post was patronising
<tonyyarusso> I should add some of you folks to the links on mine... (I just have Planet Ubuntu itself now)
<mneptok> you *would* say something like that.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: sounds like they don't know you...
<Mez> bug 82138
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82138 in edgy-backports "Please backport WordPress 2.1 (to both Edgy and Dapper)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82138
<tonyyarusso> cool
<elkbuntu> responded in coment to the twat
<tonyyarusso> the seveas is coming!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> :P
<DBO> tonyyarusso, yes but dont tell him
<elkbuntu> seveas might have a spare flame retardant suit for me?
<Seveas> Ihave
<elkbuntu> Seveas, awesome!
<elkbuntu> (seen my blog?)
<willys_fueguino> I see that people is waking up here... so Good Morning any one! :-D
<Seveas> elkbuntu, you're moving servers?
<Seveas> or a newer one?
<tonyyarusso> errrrr
* tonyyarusso hasn't gone to bed
<tonyyarusso> btw elkbuntu, the auld lang syne thing is different words than I've heard before
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: me neither :-\
<elkbuntu> Seveas, newer
<elkbuntu> tis on p.u.c
<tonyyarusso> Wait...
<tonyyarusso> You don't work for Canonical do you?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: planet
<mneptok> (not people)
<tonyyarusso> Doh - duh
<Seveas> elkbuntu, nice blog post :)
<mneptok> Seveas: how's Geneva this fine day?
<Seveas> etienne is teaching!
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geekosophical.net%2F%3Fm%3D20070101
<mneptok> Seveas: oh dear. that can't be good. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> @lart Hobbsee
* Ubugtu does a little 'renice 20 -u Hobbsee'
<Hobbsee> @lart Mez
* Ubugtu strangles Mez with a doohicky mouse cord
<tonyyarusso> @lart Hobbsee more for earlier
* Ubugtu installs WindowsME on Hobbsee more's computer for earlier
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hrm?  it's a *lovely* page
<tonyyarusso> arrgh
<tonyyarusso> no comments on my un-planetified posts :(
<Hobbsee> awww
<tonyyarusso> guess I fotta talk about Ubuntu more ;)
* GazzaK hides from the Hobbsee 
<tonyyarusso> *gotta
<tonyyarusso> darn Dvorak
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i'd be deeply suriprised if it did validate, since the theme itself says it wont because it has scrollbar stuff in it, and i hadnt bothered removing that stuff yet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (found you)
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (found you)
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (you can run but you cant hide!)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ah
<tonyyarusso> that's a new quit
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hi queer
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> forgot I set that as my /part message
<GazzaK> brb
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: autoremove is "use sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove <package name> to remove a package and any of it's dependencies that are no longer needed"
<willys_fueguino> Could any ubuntu/member give me some feedback 'bout my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Willys_Fueguino ????
<elkbuntu> w00t. getting intelligent q's now :D
<elkbuntu> s/q's/comments/
<elkbuntu> dont ask me how it typoed that
<willys_fueguino> huh?
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, my blog
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i have a question ...
<willys_fueguino> oh...
<elkbuntu> mneptok, only one?
<mneptok> but "may i have a look at your boobs, please" isn't really on-topic with the blog post.
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, looking good
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i take it that wasnt the question you initially intended?
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> thanx elkbuntu
<willys_fueguino> I can apreciate some "moral support"
<willys_fueguino> :-D
<mneptok> elkbuntu: oh, it was. but in an extremely rare, perhaps historic, moment, i showed some restraint. thankfully, that passed.
<elkbuntu> lol
<willys_fueguino> jenda: ping
<jenda> willys_fueguino: pong
<willys_fueguino> good morning jenda
<jenda> moin
<serbya_boy> hi
<Mez> hi serbya_boy
<Mez> is the bantracker down ?
<Mez> I cant login
<apokryphos> works fine here
<Mez> apokryphos, whats your login "name" ?
<Jucato> Mez: your launchpad username
<Mez> launchpad "name" or username ?
<apokryphos> username
* Jucato just realized you couldn't logout from the bantracker...
<Mez> ok, I apparently changed my password
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> morning everyone ;-)
<willys_fueguino> How are you on this WONDERFUL day?
<willys_fueguino> jenda: ping!
<willys_fueguino> ping!
<PriceChild> patience willys_fueguino :)
<willys_fueguino> lol!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> hi PriceChild...
<PriceChild> hi
<willys_fueguino> just wanted to ask when it's the next community council meeting...
<Hobbsee> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 31 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 22:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 23:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 20:00: Mozilla Team | 07 Feb 12:00: Edubuntu
<Hobbsee> willys_fueguino: you can find that out at fridge.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> seveas has come up with one yet
<PriceChild> ekkk Hobbsee's opped
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I have. CC didn't reply
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas
<Seveas> Next attempt is today
* PriceChild wipes brow
<Seveas> (the poking attempt, not a meeting)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<GazzaK> phew
<Seveas> And I just thought of an insanely cool login mechanism for bot and bantracker that does not need passwords
* Seveas rocks
<Hobbsee> woo!  what is it?
* PriceChild isn't too impressed... everyone knows Seveas can code anything but coffee
<Hobbsee> you mean Seveas cant code coffee????
<PriceChild> Either that or he just hasn't tried hard enough...
<willys_fuegu1no> thanks Hobbsee for the link
<gnomefreak> echo "Here is a nice warm cup of coffee"  <<< coding coffee :)
* PriceChild dares gnomefreak to attempt to drink that text
<gnomefreak> i already am :)
<gnomefreak> my coffee pot codes the coffee for me :)
<Seeker`> Seveas: What is the login mechanism?
<TheSheep> pam_alcomat
<Seveas> nalioth, ping
<Seveas> TheSheep, pam_coffee
<Seveas> when you log in it powers the coffee machine =)
<TheSheep> it refuses to log in as root if the caffeine level in your blood is too low
<Seveas> hehe
<willys_fueguino> @bug
<willys_fueguino> ....
<willys_fueguino> @exploit
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<willys_fueguino> almost
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> I have an OT question... could someone help me out?
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, maybe, but we're not going to know until you ask
<willys_fueguino> elkbuntu: private right??
<elkbuntu> if you wish
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, frogzoo said: jahshaka is Jahshaka, the nonlinear video editor, has a repo at: http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/
<Amaranth> Seveas: ping?
<Seveas> Amaranth, ?
<Amaranth> Can you give me access now? :)
<Seveas> No- busy++
<Amaranth> :/
<elkbuntu> ucp, remember
<Amaranth> ucp?
<elkbuntu> ubuntu certified professional
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<elkbuntu> ya know, the course thing he's taking in geneva
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: pong
<Seveas> nalioth, I completely forgot what I pinged about :)
<Mez> Seveas, tsk tsk
<Mez> contentless pings
<Seveas> /kill Mez
<Mez> /gline Seveas
<Seveas> freenode doesn't do g-lines :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<Mez> I know
<Mez> /oper Mez atlarthobbsee
<Mez> I wish ... ;p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> i didn't do it  :D
<nalioth> rob: you awake?
<Seeker`> nalioth: http://cjo20.net/bot/seeker.20070131_1501.html
<Seeker`> is that any better for the summary?
<Seeker`> grr, the links dont work
<Seeker`> nalioth: Have a look now?
<nalioth> Seeker`: seems quite a bit more spartan than the one you showed me t'other day
<Seeker`> yeah, its just a test
<Seeker`> there is going to be an #ubuntu-uk meeting tonight, which should generate some proper data
<GazzaK> Seeker`, is there?  eeek
<GazzaK> I'm due out
<Seeker`> GazzaK: I think so
<GazzaK> damnit, can you say sorry for absence for me?
<Seeker`> nalioth: I just wanted to see what you thought of the timestamp / link part before I implement it in all of the other functions
<nixternal> hey, how many candidates will be picked for the council?
<Seeker`> GazzaK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/MeetingNotes/20070131Meeting
<nalioth> nixternal: one.
<nixternal> so the council will be just 1 person, or are there others already in it?
<nalioth> nixternal: umm, seveas and myself along with ompaul were the original council
<nixternal> ahh, OK, gotcha
<nalioth> nixternal: ompaul had life intrude
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> good deal then
<willys_fueguino> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 31 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu | 31 Jan 22:00: Xubuntu | 31 Jan 23:00: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 20:00: Mozilla Team | 07 Feb 12:00: Edubuntu
<HorD> effie_jayx:
<effie_jayx> HorD,  sup dude
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> convencion latina??
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  english bro ... ;)
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: ups...
<HorD> effie_jayx: se puede renovar el contacto de un canal .. ya q no aparecin por mas de un ao??
<maxamillion> ?
<HorD> willys_fueguino: traduce XD
<effie_jayx> jenda, renewal of a channel that is suposedly inactive been inactive
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: btw... I can't find the ubuntu councils next meeting, do you know when it's gonna be?? (your timezone of course ;-) )
<effie_jayx> for more than a year?
<nalioth> which channel?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> HorD: ke canal
<HorD> #ubuntu-ar
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: that one
<nalioth> the next irc council meeting has not been announced, willys_fueguino
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino, Seveas  hasn't set a date I think
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  keep checking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda for updates
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: okay then...thanx you both
<maxamillion> is the admin of the ubuntu irc ops launchpad team online atm?
<tonyyarusso> Aaargh.  How am I supposed to choose one from that list of candidates?  :P
<Seveas> effie_jayx, community council != irc council
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  upsss
<maxamillion> Seveas: do you admin the irc op team on launchpad?
<Seveas> maxamillion, yes
<maxamillion> Seveas: whenever you get a chance could you approve my pending membership?
<Seveas> good call
<maxamillion> thanks :)
<Seveas> will do that later today after finishing up some documents etc...
<maxamillion> Seveas: no worries, just whenever you get the chance .... i appreciate it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  willys_fueguino  was asking for this ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda... I never said irc :S
<Seveas> effie_jayx, ah, nalioth confused me
<nalioth> maxamillion: your what?
<nalioth> Seveas: thank you for the impetus to make a new email filter  :P
<maxamillion> nalioth: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<maxamillion> nalioth: i wasn't a member of that until now
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: the #ubuntu-ar channel contact hasn't connected since over a year ago... and now someone else want's to take that channel
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: who might that be?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> PriceChild: hi hi
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: HorD I think since he was asking :-
<PriceChild> hey
<willys_fueguino> (HorD: vos kers ser el nuevo contacto de -ar no??)
<HorD> si
<HorD> por q el q lo tiene ahora no aparece desde hace mas de un ao
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: yes... HorD want's to.
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  you should first consult #ubuntu-locoteams and really make sure the team is not active on irc
<Seveas> effie_jayx, please don't tell things you know nothing about
<Seveas> that is absolutely not true
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  ok
<apokryphos> nalioth: how do you get nickserv to send you the pass for your nick?
<Seveas> you don't
<apokryphos> I thought you could if you have an email set
<Seveas> passwords are stored as hashes
<apokryphos> so can they be reset?
<nalioth> apokryphos: you don't
<nalioth> apokryphos: we use the email to verify your identity.  then we issue a new (temporary) pass
<apokryphos> nalioth: ok, sending him your way ;-)
<nalioth> apokryphos: in a PM please
<apokryphos> yup
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> nevermind, he found it on a postit on his room
<PriceChild> haha :)
<nalioth> bless the almighty postits
<PriceChild> loving it
<tonyyarusso> My dad knows one of the developers of post-its
<effie_jayx> guys a question... I have been asked about my  hostmask ... do I need one?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, "developers"?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: "guy who has his name on the patent"
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: "need", no.  But they're nice.
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  mmm...
<effie_jayx> reminds me of last night...
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  Do I get it when I level up?
* effie_jayx thinks RPG :D
<tonyyarusso> argh.  So many gamers.
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  just kidding ... I saw this in launchpad last night...
<effie_jayx> launchpad pro... and guy asked if he got it when he levels up...
<tonyyarusso> weeeiiiirrrd
<tonyyarusso> My caps lock key doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> Check that, it works in X and not on console.
<FairLite> that's all for the better, nobody needs a caps lock key
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> apokryphos: anything against +d's on #kubuntu?
<apokryphos> not at all
<LjL> apokryphos: then i guess i set one, the guy you banned for the second or third time the other day after checking the bantracker has shown up again yesterday, and was no less annoying
<apokryphos> soul^reaver, or whatever? Argh.
<LjL> yes, that one
<apokryphos> some people just don't give up
<HorD> bye and thanks every body :) see late!
<LjL> apokryphos: he was on about bypassing a BIOS password, but couldn't tell the difference between a *boot* and a *setup* password after being asked like 10 times... and in the end he got irritated. and irritating. =)
<apokryphos> yeah, he'll be ok if almost nothing's going on, but as soon as he gets a little annoyed, he explodes. Will stay on the lookout.
<LjL> apokryphos: besides, as the person who was helping him hypothised (sp?), though perhaps he shouldn't have... why would you be trying to crack a BIOS password on a laptop that you have no idea how to open and the only thing you know about is the BIOS name and version?
<LjL> but anyway.
<apokryphos> who knows
<tonyyarusso> LjL: My boot and setup password are one and the same...
<LjL> tonyyarusso: most BIOS's at least allow to choose whether the same password should be used only for setup, or for boot too
<tonyyarusso> LjL: hmm - should check that
<LjL> for what i'm concerned i don't see a reason for setting any password, my case is always open and the CMOS battery easily enough accessed :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, spitz said: ubotu: I think it is because XP does not see my linux partitions and cannot install anything?
<willys_fueguino> bye guys see you later ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> who all sits on the current IRC Council?
<jenda> maxamillion: nal.ioth and Sev.eas
<maxamillion> jenda: that's all? .... hrmm.. small council
<jenda> ompaul left the council.
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: A third is being elected as we speak
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: yeah, i am reading the thread right now
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: just wasn't aware of who was on the council right now
<jenda> tonyyarusso: who is frode?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: fdoving
<maxamillion> jenda: are nalio and sev both #ubuntu ops or is one a #ubuntu and the other a #kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> both both I think
<LjL> they're both ops in both places
<maxamillion> oh ... ok
<maxamillion> hrmmm
<maxamillion> does being a council member give you ops everywhere?
<LjL> actually no, seveas isn't a #kubuntu op
<LjL> i don't think so
<jenda> maxamillion: the access list doesn't really matter.
<jenda> maxamillion: the access list can be changed at any time according to the will of the council (or, in fact Sev.eas)
<maxamillion> hrmmm....
<LjL> jenda: from the freenode point of view ;P
<jenda> LjL: yes, but it means that actual having ops or not is irrelevant.
<LjL> well but that's what he asked
<apokryphos> maxamillion: being on the council won't so much as being a particular op in certain places, but just writing up of documents, who to take disputes/issues to, etc
<maxamillion> oh ok ....
<apokryphos> so basically just leaders in the IRC operator team
<maxamillion> just kinda trying to figure out who i want to vote for :)
<tonyyarusso> Yeah...there are far too many good candidates for that to be an easy choice.
<mc44> tonyyarusso: blindfold + darts + whisky
<apokryphos> still, it means that all choices will be good choices, which is most important =)
<apokryphos> heh
<tonyyarusso> mc44: ha
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: true
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ouch. someone go to http://apt.byethost14.com and see if it's my website please
<Seeker`> redirects to partners.22web.net
<LjL> right. crap.
<LjL> !forget offline
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Seeker`> whats wrong?
<LjL> either their DNS records have a problem, or they shut me down
<LjL> and i'm guessing the latter
<Seeker`> :S
<Seeker`> why would they do that?
<LjL> mbah, i couldn't access my own site for the past couple of days, while other people could
<LjL> i guessed i had some script uploading stuff to their server that went bad, and i got banned
<LjL> i'm not quite sure now though, their main site seems to be down as well
<LjL> they're just a free host anyway
<Seeker`> do you have everything you had on there backed up locally?
<LjL> no, not quite, though i don't really have a full mirror of the site either. it's nothing terrible anyway, i'll just have to find another free host i guess, unless they come back
<LjL> they were nice for a free host though, decent bandwidth, 250 megs, php, mysql...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: ping
<jenda> who is HorD?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Free hosting?  Ads?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: yeah, but non-intrusive enough
<tonyyarusso> ah
<LjL> you could also ask to put them anywhere on the page IIRC... though you'd actually have to ask them, it wasn't just a matter of putting some javascript code in the right place
<LjL> i never bothered anyway, no pop-ups = fine for me
<LjL> well, and no porn ads or flashy GIF is nice, too, but they didn't have those ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<LjL> !-ftp
<ubotu> ftp aliases: ftpd - added by bimberi on 2006-07-24 06:50:53
<LjL> !no ftp is <reply> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no ftpd is <reply> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> kbear removed because it's not available in Edgy
<tonyyarusso> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<linux_kid> I am very sorry.  I was billgates in #ubuntu-offtopic.  I am willing not to do it agian so long as my IP is unblocked.  Agian, sorry.
<linux_kid> tonyyarusso: could you forgive me for being "billgates" in #ubuntu-offtopic and unblock my IP.  I am very sorry.
<GazzaK> hehe, it was seveas who banned you... he has gone to bed now
<thoreauputic> linux_kid: you just overdid it a bit :)
<linux_kid> I know.  It was funny, yet i will wash my hands verry well tonight
<GazzaK> of all the people to impersonate!  you better shower with bleach
<linux_kid> I will be back to plea later.  Dinner Calls!
<tonyyarusso> aargh, why'd Seveas have to go to bed?
<GazzaK> tired?
<GazzaK> is he still on this training thing?
<tonyyarusso> Well, yeah.
<mc44> GazzaK: bah, Bill Gates is the biggest philanthropist in the History. of the world /me runs away
<nalioth> yes, he'll be on the "training thing" for some time
<tonyyarusso> It's just that I half suspect he didn't mean for that mute to stay in place for as long as usual, but without him here I can't confirm that, so don't want to touch it.
<GazzaK> it was just because he was bored with the trolling
<nalioth> 24 hours unless there are extenuating circumstances should be the limit of any action
<GazzaK> how long is this training thing of his then?
<nalioth> a month
<GazzaK> wow
<tonyyarusso> eep
<GazzaK> brain overload
<PriceChild> :O
<PriceChild> when did it start?
<tonyyarusso> Monday I think
<linux_kid> I am back, and plea-ing agian
<linux_kid> tonyyarusso: could you please un-ban me?
<nalioth> linux_kid: your pleas are probably not gonna be heard for a few more hours
<tonyyarusso> linux_kid: Scroll up - we usually don't remove bans set by other people, only our own.  Since he's no longer here to check with, there is little we can do for the time being.
<linux_kid> Is it that only Seveas can un-ban me?
<nalioth> linux_kid: scroll up
<tonyyarusso> linux_kid: I'd recommend giving him a ping once it's morning again in Europe, if he hasn't taken care of it already by then - the will give you a better idea of when it will come off.  Prolly worst case 24hr.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<linux_kid> oh...
<linux_kid> Can I change my IP and get around the ban?
<GazzaK> that would be ban evaision
<LjL> linux_kid: not a good idea
<linux_kid> good point
<maxamillion> linux_kid: that would get you ultra banned for evasion
<linux_kid> And it would mean going to DynDNS and changing my server IP
<linux_kid> too much work
<maxamillion> lol
<elkbuntu> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: Kubuntu | 01 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 05 Feb 20:00: Mozilla Team | 07 Feb 12:00: Edubuntu | 08 Feb 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<Hobbsee> hey elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hi
<tonyyarusso> Hooray for users who do my work for me :)
* Hobbsee is surprised.  she's getting votes
<LjL> tonyyarusso: succhas?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: See #ubuntu, Crass178
<LjL> tonyyarusso: ah, that, right, yeah i was watching it :)(
<LjL> b-b-but he didn't do a *good* job from my point of view... he isn't banned :P
* tonyyarusso still doesn't know who he's voting for...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: True.  I considered, but thought I'd see what happened, and he's quiet now, so there's still a chance he'll be okay.
<LjL> ok? a pjirc user? mwahah :)
* tonyyarusso doesn't know what that means really
<LjL> java client
<tonyyarusso> ah
<gnomefreak> why such a hard choice :(
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I know!!
<gnomefreak> i have 4 im debating on :(
* gnomefreak doesnt even know one of them i dont think
<tonyyarusso> I don't remember how many I was
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: really?
<gnomefreak> is rob rob/staff?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<LjL> tonyyarusso: see, he's already trying again to get a cookie
<LjL> (wth is fappix besides)
<LjL> oh. a "Pornnoisseur Distro". nice.
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> Guess I was wrong.
<tonyyarusso> :(
* gnomefreak thinking of voting for LjL just because he uses words i have never heard of
<linux_kid> Atleast ban him from #ubuntu
<LjL> gnomefreak: that's adermegolicous!
<gnomefreak> see :)
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I have four as well.  Probably the same four.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you decided you wanted the position?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i said i'd stand for it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: depends what it involves, really.
<gnomefreak> check your mail your standing tall
<Hobbsee> yeah, just saw!
* Hobbsee wasnt expecting that at all
<gnomefreak> ha ty for saying that now i can vote for 2 people ;)
* tonyyarusso flips coins in frustration
<LjL> i'll give you free @lart 28's if you dump her and vote for me
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-01
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: for 2?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: yes :) Hobbsee will take it depending on what it involves
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Ah, I see.  "backup vote"
<gnomefreak> so ther eis always the other person incase Hobbse_e doesnt want it
<tonyyarusso> c'mon Crass....say something.  I need to know whether I'm leaving you alone or banning you so I can go make myself some dinner..
<LjL> tonyyarusso, it's too late already, he left minutes ago
<tonyyarusso> oh, whoop
<tonyyarusso> next time I gotta /hilight -all so I catch those
<gnomefreak> who is crass?
<LjL> that's how i know he left ;)
<LjL> gnomefreak: a troll
<gnomefreak> in here?
<LjL> no in #ubuntu, previously
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Thought maybe he just changed nick - there's a very similar one (just remove the numbers)
<LjL> oh, that's right, his ISP (or whatever it is) is not online anymore tho
<LjL> uh. well, do a /whois, he doesn't look nice either =)
<tonyyarusso> heh
* tonyyarusso makes soup
* Hobbsee makes tonyyarusso into soup
<LjL> tonyyarusso: oh, and crass178 had already joined with other different crass### nicks, though always from generic.rio.com from what i can see
<gnomefreak> nice channel #remote-exploit :(
<LjL> yeah...
<LjL> though that guy's probably not the same person, i can see there was a "crass" online (cannot be sure it was him, but) the day Edgy came out
<gnomefreak> there done
<linux_kid> Could we negotiate allowing my IP back in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> any staffers here?
<nalioth> linux_kid: we can consider quieting you here until seveas returns or 24 hours have passed.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: in #ubuntu-meeting please
<Hobbsee> ban the idiot
<Jucato> nalioth: help?
* Hobbsee wants ops there too
<linux_kid> OK, I'll shut up.  But Im going to start my own channel
<LjL> ask some of the offtopic people, i'm sure they can help you with that *cough*
<nalioth> linux_kid: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<linux_kid> ok, thanks for the tips, wish me good luck!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<linux_kid> You are all free to join my channel, #outbac
<maxamillion> !advertisement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advertisement - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah ...
<maxamillion> nvm
<linux_kid> maxamillion: Im not advertising... Ive been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and wanted to have my own Off-Topic channel
<nalioth> linux_kid: please wait on seveas.  this is not a social channel
<linux_kid> nalioth: sure, sorry about the social
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, DrunkPikachu said: ubotu: pastebin is no fun, what if I WANT to flood the channel with my poorly written shell scripts?
<tonyyarusso> :S
<LjL> (what if i WANT to ban you out of sheer randomness? :P)
<LjL> Minataku, complaining about recent ban from #kubuntu, pointed to here
<LjL> Jucato: and don't say he wasn't looking for it >:
<Jucato> here it comes
<Minataku> I would like to file a complaint that the language restriction is far too strict.
<thoreauputic> Minataku: what in particular?
<Minataku> "Damn"
<thoreauputic> Minataku: who complained about that?
<Minataku> LjL banned me for it from #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> ah
<LjL> Minataku: you weren't banned for you language (though "damn" isn't exactly a nice word), you were banned because, after pointed to the CoC, guidelines and all the rest, you kept the same aggressive attitude, showing you hadn't even started reading them, or could not care less
<thoreauputic> Minataku: have you spoken to LjL ?
<thoreauputic> ooops
<thoreauputic> scratch that :)
<Minataku> I'm sorry, I have issues related to being completely ignored, which you did
<Minataku> I will, however, apologize for my behavior, as it was out of line
<LjL> i don't *have* to click on people's links. to be honesty, i couldn't care less about the link, and cannot be bothered opening a web browser right now. what i'm concerned with is 1) your language 2) the caps 3) the fact that you *knew* it was offtopic, since you had *just* posted the same thing on #kubuntu-offtopic, 4) your complete not understanding of 1, 2 and 3
<Minataku> LjL: Long-ingrained behavioral traits don't immediately change just because of the rules of a particular locale
<Minataku> Also, I posted that in a number of channels, as I usually do for absurd or interesting links
<LjL> fair enough - now you have at least about a day to see if you can change those traits before rejoining the channel
<Minataku> I plan to merely rejoin after this 24h and cease conversing instead, or at least that's my plan at the monent
<Minataku> I would think you could accept that someone who does actively help can make mistakes and be a little nicer, but then I've seen this sort of thing before
<LjL> you have made a mistake, i've kicked you as a warning, you clearly showed you didn't care about the warning... blame yourself. /me is away now
<Minataku> Experienced it, no less, at a former job, where I was fired merely because I wasn't liked by the staff
<Minataku> And you run away? Hardly honorable behavior
<Minataku> But then I'm used to that as well, it's far more prevalent
<thoreauputic> Minataku: when you are in a hole, digging is not a good plan :)
<Minataku> thoreauputic: He already doesn't like me, so I'm stuck in a hole with a shovel. Gotta keep myself occupied somehow
* Jucato throws some toys into Minataku's hole... rubix cbues
<Jucato> cubes*
<nalioth> Minataku: your plan sounds fine, we'll see you tomorrow  :)
<Minataku> You know I hate those!
<Minataku> Or do you? I don't remember where I said that
<Minataku> LjL: Either way, I'm sorry, I have anger issues, which is why it seemed like I didn't care, because at that moment I was angry and I didn't
<Minataku> But I'm sorry for that and I guess I'll return tomorrow and I hope we can get back on better terms
<LjL> sure
<Minataku> No complaint against LjL, BTW
<Minataku> I guess I can't complain about him doing his job, after all
* Minataku shakes LjL's hand
<Jucato> yeah, Minataku just has complaints about me :)
<Minataku> Nah, lol
<LjL> heh
<Minataku> I'm an ass, I know, I have personality issues, and personality is hard to change... control isn't the easiest either ;3
<Jucato> oh control is easy! press Alt+F2, and type in kcontrol
<Jucato> :P
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Doesn't work in Fluxbox ;3
<Jucato> bah
<LjL> or Alt+F4. i do that sometimes, or at least should, when i feel i'm about to lose my control on IRC
<Minataku> Or even if I launched an xterm, it still wouldn't work :D
<Jucato> LjL: you? lose control? that'll be the end of the world
<Minataku> LjL: Internet or real life, human interactions elicit human emotions
<LjL> Jucato: possibly... i guess i don't do it often, but when i do, i do :)
* Jucato ph34rs LjL
<maxamillion> Minataku: if what you just said is true, why do you lack control online?
<Minataku> It's not "just the internet", the only real difference is that you can't respond by physically assaulting the other person
<Minataku> maxamillion: That's just why
<Minataku> I tend to lack said control IRL as well
<maxamillion> hmmmm....
<Minataku> Especially when I get angry, it's like a feedback loop
<Minataku> Once I lose it it gets worse until I stop completely
<Minataku> LjL: As for the story, would you like the gist of it? It's pretty asinine
<LjL> the story on the link? i read it, actually ;)
<Minataku> Ah, lol
<Minataku> But yeah, again, sorry about that, I'll try and tighten myself in in #kubuntu from now on
<nalioth> thoreauputic: please banhammer those idiots from .fr, don't just remove them.  they are hitting all over
<LjL> he banned, but by nickname only
<Minataku> Frenchies causing trouble?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yeah
<thoreauputic> LjL: no, I just kicked as far as I know
<LjL> nalioth: more than that one IP address?
<nalioth> LjL: yes
<LjL> oh, then i read something that wasn't there i guess
<nalioth> i think i've banned all that i've seen active on the network so far
<LjL> they're saying un-nice thing about the jews, for the record, so it's not quite just a flood
<thoreauputic> LjL: I know, I know some French :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: I should have kickbanned
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Are they saying crap like "Jews did WTC"?
<Minataku> That's the GNAA
<nalioth> klined
<Minataku> As for the clients they're either members or zombies
<thoreauputic> nalioth: good
<Minataku> I wonder if the GNAA believes that or if they just say it to piss people off... Probably the latter, knowing the GNAA
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* willys_fueguino se despide de todos por hoy y ya saben... encuentrenme en #ubuntu-lat
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: you are still opped in #ubuntu - is that intentional ?
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: no, thanks
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Minataku> It should be... I hate that stupid Freenode policy
<Hobbsee> it's useful not to be
* Jucato calms Minataku down... anger management. :)
<thoreauputic> Minataku: it isn't a policy - just a recommnedation
<thoreauputic> bah typos...
<Minataku> It's not useful at all, actually, since it adds a time issue
<Minataku> Not to mention you're totally screwed in the event services is out of service (pun not intended)
<Hobbsee> otherwise you get people asking "can you make me an op, why dont you do something about y"  or thinking that they can PM and get an answer, just cos i'm an op
* Hobbsee has had all of that
<thoreauputic> Minataku: it keeps the channel temperature down
<Hobbsee> Minataku: yeah, but if chanserv dies, we are anyway :P
<Hobbsee> seeing as banning involves chanserv, like op'ing does
<Minataku> I think it's dishonorable, but then I've been drawn into fights then banned before
<Minataku> Hobbsee: No it doesn't
<Minataku> /mode +b *!*@*
<Minataku> As an example
<thoreauputic> Minataku: dishnourable is a strong word :)
<Hobbsee> what do you think controls the modes?
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Channel operators, unless the IRCd is configured so ass-backwards such that only U-lined servers are allowed
<Minataku> Which it isn't
<Minataku> Trust me, if you're a channel operator you can set and clear modes
<Minataku> I just tested it to make sure, too XD
<thoreauputic> Minataku: do you have any urgent business in #ubuntu-ops or are you just lurking?
<Minataku> Yeah, I lost a contact lens... watch where you step
<Minataku> Sorry (I don't wear contacts)
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps Minataku 
<Minataku> Heehee
<Kamping_Kaiser> :@
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> I'm currently a channel operator in several channels and I'm also a former IRC Operator, until that network was DDoSed then later died off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda,  ping
<tritium> Hello?
<tonyyarusso> boo
<tritium> hi tonyyarusso
* tonyyarusso waves
<tritium> Thought I had lost my voice, but evidently not ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* thoreauputic hands tritium a throat lozenge
<thoreauputic> ;)
<tritium> Thanks, thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> tritium: actually I recommend rum and hot lemon ;p
<tritium> Now that sounds good!
<Mez> It is ;)
<tritium> Hi Mez!
<Mez> hi
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> frozen vodka :D
<mneptok> munh.
<Mez> ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://haha.nu/funny/hidden-camera/
<tonyyarusso> lol
* tonyyarusso posted a good link - y'all should look ;)
<willys_fueguino> ping!
<DBO> pong?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> DBO: could you "review" holycow behaviour on #ubuntu please??
<willys_fueguino> ups...
<willys_fueguino> already did...
<DBO> yes I have
<DBO> its a matter between myself and him right now
<willys_fueguino> ok...
<willys_fueguino> then it's in good hands
<willys_fueguino> :-D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<willys_fueguino> DBO: what's the point on having voice over here??
<Jucato> to show who are ops, afaik
<DBO> yes
<willys_fueguino> oh...
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: it shows you to be a source of help
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> The (open)source is with me ;-)
<willys_fueguino> really have to go
<willys_fueguino> see you later
<Jucato> nalioth: when asking Seveas for a cloak, we PM him, right?
<nalioth> Jucato: i've seen folks ask in channel
<nalioth> what kind of cloak do you want?
<Jucato> nalioth: oh ok. ubuntu member cloak :)
<nalioth> oh.
<Jucato> :D
<nalioth> thought you might have wanted /here/comes/trouble/named/Jucato or something
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I wouldn't  waste my breath on something like that :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> morning Seveas
<Seveas> morning
<Jucato> moin Seveas
<GazzaK> that guy, who called himself billgates, was asking last night if he could be unbanned :p
<nalioth> Jucato: there seveas is
<nalioth> GazzaK: all things in good time  :)
<GazzaK> was kinda funny
<nalioth> was kinda pathetic
<GazzaK> hows the training going?
<GazzaK> how is your head?
* Jucato is scared to approach the throne of Seveas... :)
<GazzaK> nalioth, true, pathetically funny
<Seveas> GazzaK, heh :)
<Seveas> training is not bad
<GazzaK> is it hard work though, learning lots?
* GazzaK likes IT training :-)
<Seveas> Jucato, 'sup?
<nalioth> Seveas: jucato wants in your closet
<Seveas> Jucato, and please throw away the notion of throne - nooen is more important than others
<Jucato> Seveas: I'm not sure about the process of asking for an ubuntu member cloak
<Seveas> nalioth, that's already filled with my fiancees clothes
<Jucato> Seveas: heh ok. /me throws the throne away :)
<nalioth> Seveas: no, he wants one of the many cloaks you have to give out
<Seveas> Jucato, the process is: give me your launchpad id
<Seveas> and wait for me to slap nalioth
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> can we all?
<Jucato> jucato https://launchpad.net/~jucato
<Seveas> nalioth, could you check whether linuxba is cloaked?
<nalioth> Seveas: cloaked.
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> cloak jucato as well please :)
<Jucato> yay :)
<nalioth>  jucato@here/comes/trouble/with/the/nick/of/Jucato
<Jucato> roflmao
* GazzaK wants a humourous cloak :-)
<apokryphos> Jucato: congrats =)
<Jucato> apokryphos: thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> yay, Amaranth you got your membership back
<Amaranth> :)
<GazzaK> cool
<GazzaK> damnit, I need op powa in -offtopic, so I can stick up for myself!!!! :p
<GazzaK> I feel victimised :-)
<apokryphos> Amaranth: good to have you back =0
<apokryphos> * =)
<Amaranth> :)
<GazzaK> it is good \o/
<Seveas> GazzaK, it's actually going in the operatoir guidelines that kicking you is always allowed
<GazzaK> is it?  wow, but surely I must be given adequate means to defend myself?
<GazzaK> otherwise it is horrid cruel victimization :-)
<Amaranth> GazzaK: but you ask for it
<GazzaK> do I now?  when
<Amaranth> When you join the channel. Didn't you read the EULA? ;)
<GazzaK> never have I "asked" for it, at least not so clear it'd stand up in court :p
<GazzaK> it's not like I join and say "oi, hello, beat me up you lovely ops"
* GazzaK opens himself up for abuse by saying that here!!!
<GazzaK> I treat it however as a form of endearment, you must love me so :-)
* GazzaK hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> actually, maybe it would be good to have GazzaK as op in -offtopic
<DBO> Seveas was one of those weird kids that when he was bullied, would then present his attackers with weapons
* Seeker` never thought he would hear anyone describe Gazzak being an op as "good"
<GazzaK> cheers Seeker`
<DBO> he is there a lot Seveas
<GazzaK> thats due to lack of life
<GazzaK> outside is scary
<Seveas> DBO, and he behaves better than some of the ops
<GazzaK> lol
* Seveas whistles innocently
<GazzaK> pot kettle, *cough*
<DBO> Seveas, yeah but thats only because you're a prick
<GazzaK> and it might be the only way i'll ever get uby membership, as I'm as technical as a lump of cheese
<DBO> GazzaK, lumps of cheeze when used properly can be quite useful in scientific endeavours
<DBO> they make good bait
<Seeker`> GazzaK: You can help with ubuntu-scribes
<GazzaK> Seeker`, whats that then?
<Seeker`> did you not listen at the end of yesterdays meeting?
<GazzaK> erm, I was busy doing stuff, I did say I was
<Seeker`> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam
<DBO> brushing and typing dont mix
<TheSheep> that's why they invented the usb toothbrush
<GazzaK> that would be more useless than the USB coffee cup warmer
<nalioth> GazzaK: so is this true? you are volunteering to be a 'test dummy' for the new ops to test their skill upon?
<GazzaK> erm
<GazzaK> they test their "skill" on me anyways
<GazzaK> is it skill?  or is it megomania
* nalioth goes to bed
<Jucato> g'night nalioth
<GazzaK> but yeah, if it helps, i'll volunteer for anything
<GazzaK> night nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_duerme]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, cj_ said: what is bot
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nothlit said: !spletnit is <alias> netsplit
<PriceChild> Bah... got a pm spammer
<GazzaK> PriceChild, eeek
<Seeker`> tell him that for every message he sends, he will be banned for a day, or something
<mneptok> or hit on him.
<PriceChild> Seeker`, staff are on top I've discovered :)
* PriceChild moves on
* jenda votes for GazzaK the op in -offtopic
<jenda> :)
<GazzaK> awww, thanks jenda
* mneptok votes #u-offtopic be renamed #u-icefloe and we just push it out to sea.
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> mneptok: I presume, GazzaK included?
<GazzaK> I'm out to sea anyways
<jenda> Oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GazzaK :)
<mneptok> jenda: me keep GazzaK in the igloo village to de-blubber the whale carcasses.
<jenda> Reminds me of a funny thingy :) I never told my ex-gf my birthday, because I usually don't, because I don't celebrate it. She googled it.
<GazzaK> jenda, that's tomorrow
<jenda> mneptok: :)
<jenda> mneptok: could I use you instead of /dev/urandom next time I create a random partition?
<jenda> err, encrypted partition
<mneptok> DHXBCPY956HBI978EU9HTYB09764HBER9G89KXEUTNMBI97845G6FHNEUBIKCROEU7GFY5G6754TBFDIE
<mneptok> (i.e. "OK")
<jenda> ...DIE?
<GazzaK> spam!!!
<mneptok> DDoS!
<jenda> Something about the tone of your ...HBER... and ...NEUBIK... didn't seem entirely friendly.
<mneptok> i thought the #ubuntu channels were NEUBIK friendly
<GazzaK> no, they are XEUTN friendly
<elkbuntu> rofl
<mneptok> that totally IIEUHTUCs
<elkbuntu> indeed, very IKCROEU!
<GazzaK> madness I tells ye
<mneptok> GazzaK: STFU before i put my IINDXKJPOEN deep inside your DIHIUIGDNTNSCGIJ
<mneptok> oh great. now i'm aroused.
<mneptok> *le sigh*
<PriceChild> whoa is it GazzaK's birthday? :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: tomorrow
* Seeker` considers having a 'proper' birthday and an 'official' birthday
<Seeker`> like what the queen does
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> lol :)
<mneptok> did you just call GazzaK a queen?
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> GazzaK: you are a queen
<mneptok> cool. so i can.
<Seeker`> now i did
<Seeker`> :P
<elkbuntu> i thought he was a queer ;)
<elkbuntu> * GazzaK (n=Dogbert@unaffiliated/GazzaK) has left #ubuntu-ops ("Connection reset by queer")
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, how much log chasing did you do to get that?
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, ctrl f
<elkbuntu> it's still in my scrollback
<GazzaK> ahhh
<GazzaK> PriceChild, it's me birthday tomorra
<PriceChild> wooo :)
<elkbuntu> plus, "cat ~/.xchat/xchatlogs/Ubuntu\ Servers-#ubuntu-ops | grep queer" would have been sufficient
<GazzaK> i'm old :p
<jenda> long scrollback, elkbuntu :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK tickles Hobbsee 
<elkbuntu> jenda, 5k
* jenda thwacks Hobbsee with herself
<jenda> elkbuntu: that would definitely hog my machine down.
<elkbuntu> jenda, heh, my machine goes fine until i have 3xfirefox@15xtabs
<jenda> hehe :)
<elkbuntu> then firefox decides to take like half a gig in mem+swap
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey GazzaK, jenda
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<jenda> I don't get that bad on FF - I usually close them as I go, because I know I'd never get back to them.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: otoh, I voluntarily decided to hog down my other machine with protein folding ;)
<elkbuntu> jenda, lol
<jenda> dayum, the mod queue on ubuntu-marketing is approaching 100
<jenda> hm, all spam.
<elkbuntu> jenda, i still have a f@h account with 1337. i had to reinstall at that point and decided to start a new account rather than spoil the coolness
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I'm at 8% of my first protein.
<jenda> and making a good deal of noise.
<jenda> :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: kde doesnt have a /var/crash folder? maybe apport makes that folder and kde doesnt use apport?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no idea, i dont use apport
<Hobbsee> kcrash is the kde thing -but doesnt automatically file bugs, etc
<gnomefreak> but it hold crash reports
<PriceChild> jenda, 38% ;)
<jenda> 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* elkbuntu has strong urges to do this in offtopic: seen the effect of the new vista virus? http://meldra.no-ip.info/image001.jpg
* gnomefreak looks
<gnomefreak> lol
<PriceChild> :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<elkbuntu> bwahahaha "Please get yourself off of planet ubuntu. You arent a geek, generally clueless, this blogsucks."
<PriceChild> where's that?
<elkbuntu> my blog.. in response to my latest post
<PriceChild> :(
* TheSheep hands elkbuntu a "geekier than thou" badge
<PriceChild> Wow i've already had a pingback....
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, nice... managed to stir up more people then when i looked last ;)
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah, i only posted it cos i was bored
<PriceChild> *hugs elkbuntu*
<PriceChild> I thought it was quite good...
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, if it wasnt, it wouldnt be getting people cut ;)
<PriceChild> hehe ;)
<elkbuntu> satire should, like a polished razor keen, wound with a touch, that is neither felt nor seen
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, it made some people think, right or not
<PriceChild> Yeah and that's the whole point
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, yep. there's a number of thought trains in there too, tbh. geek stereotype, hypocrisy, others i cant even identify
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<elkbuntu> like seriously, some people take more care of their harddrives than they do of their bodies. it's stupid
* Kamping_Kaiser pouts
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, you werent the one stinking of trash can in matthews a on the last day of LCA
<TheSheep> who cares about meat world? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, true enough
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. only a tonyyserver
<thunderstruck> that didnt help :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<FairLite> Seveas, nalioth: ping
<FairLite> gnomefreak, apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi
<apokryphos> FairLite: what's the problem?
<apokryphos> ?
<FairLite> seriously
<apokryphos> FairLite: what's the problem?
<FairLite> apokryphos: it's ljl, join ##ljl2
<gnomefreak> ?
<apokryphos> why?
<Seveas> FairLite, ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> --- Cannot join ##ljl2 (Channel is invite only).
<gnomefreak> Seveas: oh big issues
<Seveas> then invit me please
<gnomefreak> LjL: invite seveas please
<LjL> apokryphos, gnomefreak, Seveas: ok sorry guys, you see that i just went totally out of my head after seeing that stuff in the place of my stupid CUPS webadmin. remind me to never accept jobs as a sysadmin. thanks for caring, anyway
<Seveas> LjL, it's all right - I'm glad you weren't hacked
<LjL> oh, i can assure you i'm just as glad =) i'll be even more glad to remove OpenDNS from my DNS list now. my dad thought i had become crazy, i believe, i started pulling network cables from the entire house
<LjL> so much for software that tries to be smart. if i mistype hostnames, i'll just take the error and correct manually
<LjL> since when does freenode log anyway? weren't there channels that didn't *want* to be logged at all, like #wikipedia?
<LjL> jenda: may i bother you for a cloak?
<nalioth> LjL: identify yourself to services please
<LjL> oh, i'm not - sure sorry, forgot i'd changed my password...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> LjL: what kind of cloak?
<LjL> unaffiliated
<nalioth> for you?
<LjL> yes nalioth, i just found i'm not comfortable with my IP address showing up anymore
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i should be set for what i can tell
<nalioth> LjL: hide your email
<LjL> it isn't hidden? thought i'd hidden it
* mneptok blinks slowly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> who can have cloaks?
<LjL> Seeker`: anyone
<LjL> Seeker`: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Seeker`> can someone in here do unaffiliated ones?
<gnomefreak> is there a way to tell if your gpg key is RSA or not?
<LjL> Seeker`, right now i think you're better off using /stats p
<LjL> gnomefreak: using KGPG, i am told that i have a DSA key with an additional ElGamal key for encryption
<LjL> i'm not sure how the same information is obtained from gpg
<LjL> i suppose that "gpg --list-keys" gives it, if you know how to read it
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> it doesnt
<LjL> gnomefreak: well, for me it lists "pub 1024D/63062075" and "sub 2048g/1C2187D5" - given what KGPG says, i'd interpret that as "public key, DSA 1024bit" and "subkey,  ElGamal 2048bit" respectively
<LjL> so if you get something like 1024R (just guessing), i suppose it'd be RSA
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<LjL> or just install KGPG if you have KDE ;)
<LjL> (doubt it somehow)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gaah i can never remember which one of the "a"s is doubled in Kaarsemaker :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gee chanserv's slow
<LjL> watch for 83.230.*.* addresses (iperbanda.es)
<tonyyarusso> hilighting
<tonyyarusso> Oh funny.  This guy doesn't know what he's in for!  -someone on the Canada ML asking "also, can you send me, offlist if need be, all your ubuntu links?"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> LjL: Roger, staff already knows it gladly. :)
<Tm_T> Or so I hope.
<LjL> Tm_T: that guy in #kubuntu wasn't an 83.230 though. i banned him from everywhere though, since he later spammed in #ubuntu too
<Tm_T> LjL: Hmm, what, did I look something wrong?!
<LjL> Tm_T: 85.104.83.221 was the guy who you were going to kick but he left
<Tm_T> Yu.
<LjL> anyway, staffers should surely like to know about him too :)
<Tm_T> Same ip in #kde, there's others too?
<Tm_T> LjL: I did copypaste logs.
<LjL> Tm_T: not that i know of. the ones i was talking about (the 83.230 ones) are people who start randomly talking in spanish in #ubuntu (which happens quite often, for some reason)
<LjL> Tm_T: then check out the bantracker, there are similar logs for #ubuntu as well
<Tm_T> LjL: Aah, then not as bad.
<Tm_T> I can't log in =)
<Tm_T> But will do when I'm able (missing gpg or so)
<LjL> shouldn't have to, it is publicly accessible now
<apokryphos> LjL: good to hear it was nothing serious :)
<Tm_T> Ah, I wonder what I was fiddling back then.
<LjL> apokryphos: no it was quite ridiculous indeed, but i *did* get scared =) /whois me to see the result ;)
<LjL> Tm_T, you still need to register and log in to add comments, just not to browse it
<apokryphos> heh =)
<Tm_T> Ah, ok, good to hear.
<apokryphos> good to hear you joined us :P
<LjL> well, i already miss my hostmask a little, but :P
<Tm_T> I'm off now, hungry after 2-day expo, I was there in FLUG (Finnish LUG) booth (?)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> hello everyone.. good evening?
<PriceChild> wooo new op?
<PriceChild> hey Tm_T
<apokryphos> Tm_T's been a kubuntu op for some time, but I didn't know about.. willys_fueguino?
<PriceChild> ahhh ok :)
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, is LoCo
<nixternal> boo
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: yea I am
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<willys_fueguino> is it really important to have voice over here??
<tonyyarusso> not particularly
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: are you an op in an #ubuntu-* channel?
<willys_fueguino> on 2 or 3....
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: then you are noted as an op in an #ubuntu-* channel by the "voice" symbol
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> mm.. thanx nalioth
<ubotu> In ubotu, ferret_0567__ said: !google is awesome!
<tonyyarusso> haha
<willys_fueguino> I have a *REALLY* important question for the ubuntu-ops
<willys_fueguino> tough I think it's for freenode staffers but here I go:
<willys_fueguino> What should be done, if a user is "atacking" another one (not trough irc), and their argument started and coninues on IRC ???
<willys_fueguino> *continues
<tonyyarusso> Most likely they'd have to leave IRC, since that would be offtopic for Freenode.  Offline isn't really our issue.
* tonyyarusso guesses
<willys_fueguino> aha...
<willys_fueguino> I had to deal with that as an op
<willys_fueguino> the "atacker" argument was "How can you probe that I did it?"
<gnomefreak> in a channel?
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: what happens in a channel is the channel owners responsibility
<willys_fueguino> oh really??
<willys_fueguino> well,,, that problem it's in the past now....
<willys_fueguino> but I wanted to know your opinion..
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: yup
<tonyyarusso> Someone talked to holycow yesterday about language didn't they?
<willys_fueguino> yes...
<willys_fueguino> DBO did it I think...
<tonyyarusso> argh then
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Been op some time, can't remember if its about a year already.
<nalioth> Tm_T: this is what you get for playing "hard to get"
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> What did I do this time?
<Tm_T> If it's broken, it wasn't me!
* apokryphos nods
<nalioth> Tm_T: you've been absent from this channel up until a few days ago
<nalioth> Tm_T: nobody knows who you are
* gnomefreak knows him sort of
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: ping?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: pong
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: If a user doesn't connecs for over a year, I could take his nick?
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: 60 days w/o use and you can request it, yes.
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: then I want to request the nick smeagol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: please /nick smeagol my preciousssssssss
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<willys_fueguino> jajajajjaja
<LjL> nice, at least now i know how it's spelled
<smeagol> :-O
<mc44> actaully its Smagol, but hey ho :p
<LjL> nicks are ASCII only :P
<smeagol> mc44: lets go
<Tm_T> nalioth: Ah, I didn't know about this channel =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Tm_T, where are you op?
<willys_fueguino> Question: Is it good to add 1 freenode staffer and 1 ubuntu-op on access "just in case"??
<Tm_T> Seveas: #kubuntu
<Seveas> willys_fueguino, add freenode/staff/* to the access list for the 'just in case' :)
<SportChick> hehe, you beat me to it, Seveas :)
<Tm_T> (and ofcourse -fi too but that's quite "whocares")
<Seveas> Tm_T, can you please join the ubuntu-irc team on launchpad then :)
<willys_fueguino> allright then...
<Tm_T> Seveas: Yes, sir!
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: adding freenode staff to the access list is a good idea in any channel
<Tm_T> Ouch, forgot launchpad passwd again.
* nalioth sends Tm_T to the tattoo parlor
<Tm_T> February 06 and september same year, harhar.
<Tm_T> Actually those are mostly only cases I login to launchpad. =)
<Tm_T> s/are/were/
<Tm_T> Ha, got it. =)
<PriceChild> lol nalioth
<willys_fueguino> I'll be away so I'll leave temporarily
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-gr, ktogias said: !ufuntu is eleni
<Seveas> apokryphos, your loco --^
<Seveas> :p
<apokryphos> some of them are only discovering it now
<apokryphos> despite me using it about 100 times already 8)
<PriceChild> :)
<Tm_T> New spamwave incoming I afraid
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> @karma
<willys_fueguino> !karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> willys_fueguino: Harhar.
<willys_fueguino> :-
<linux_kid> Seveas: Could you ever forgive me for being "billgates" in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Tm_T> willys_fueguino: 23:03 <@insanity> karma for tm_t: -389
<willys_fueguino> lol!
<willys_fueguino> Tm_T: :-SSSS
<Seveas> @karma tm_t
<Tm_T> willys_fueguino: Yeah, so small numbers still :(
<Ubugtu> negative infinity
<Tm_T> Ubugtu: Thanks <3
<willys_fueguino> Tm_T: but why's that??
<Tm_T> willys_fueguino: Well, #amarok say "~tm_t" ;)
<willys_fueguino> it could be 'cause you didn't contributed on a long time??
<Tm_T> willys_fueguino: No, karma that insanity returns is #amarok karma only ;)
<willys_fueguino> :-S
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<LjL> apokryphos: watch #ubuntu... :-)
<apokryphos> watched 8)
<LjL> noted ;)
<apokryphos> woop, dinner
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> apokryphos: buen provercho ;-)
<linux_kid> look at the comment from tito_linux in #ubuntu
<linux_kid> <tito_linux> I am so close to suicide!  [What happened to family friendly?] 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> linux_kid: :-\
<linux_kid> yes i know
<willys_fueguino> linux_kid: figurative speaking :-\
<linux_kid> its still pushing the envolope
<willys_fueguino> But I'm not the right person to talk about that
<linux_kid> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* willys_fueguino est ausente: Visitennos en #ubuntu-lat!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/willysfueguino]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-02
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nixternal, poke
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> Seveas: ouch!
<Seveas> nixternal, heh
<Seveas> can you please add the IRC oprators meeting to the fridge agnda
<Seveas> it's on feb. 15, 5AM UTC
<nixternal> I thought I did before, but sure, will do right now!
<nixternal> sweet, 5am UTC!
<Seveas> you couldn't have done it before, I haven't asked yet :)
<LjL> ...5am
<LjL> tell me how it goes :P
<gnomefreak> ham UTC?
<gnomefreak> 5am UTC?
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> LjL, 6AM isn't too early ;)
<LjL> noooo
<Seveas> you can manage to stay awake until then ;)
<LjL> i'll be as awake as a morning bird :)
<nixternal> Seveas: is there an agenda wiki page?
<LjL> err, yeah, perhaps that :P
<Seveas> nixternal, yes, but it still has the contents of the old meeting
<Seveas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcOperatorMeetingAgenda
<gnomefreak> what day?
<nixternal> Seveas: done!
<LjL> 15 february
<Seveas> gracias
<gnomefreak> i can try to be awake
<nixternal> no problemo
<nixternal> I will be awake. 05:00 UTC == 23:00 here :)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: try again its 00:00 atleast i thought you were EST
* nixternal is CST
<nixternal> Chicago Standard Time :)
* Minataku looks around and gently pokes LjL
<LjL> here
<LjL> oh right, thought i'd unbanned you already
<Minataku> Nope, but then it's about 20m shy of 24h
<Minataku> lol
<gnomefreak> lol @ Chicago Standard Time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Cryoniq said: !Windows Vista is the devil
<Minataku> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ubotu> In ubotu, frogzoo said: no xmms is Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Audacious, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).   Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> ?
<LjL> !-xmms
<ubotu> xmms is <alias> players - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 08:43:29
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> he added audacious
<LjL> oh
<LjL> didn't spot that
<gnomefreak> but i dont think its in repos atleast ive never seen it
<LjL> however... he tried that already, but we decided it'd be better to leave it out since it's not in the repos, yeah
<LjL> !audacious
<ubotu> A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<gnomefreak> its in feist
<LjL> he'd added this one
<LjL> i'll just tell him
<gnomefreak> y
<gnomefreak> its in feisty repos
<gnomefreak> audacious: Installed: (none) Candidate: 1.2.2-3
<LjL> well, wouldn't it be better to wait until Feisty is stable before putting it on the list?
<gnomefreak> its a fork of beep
<LjL> after all, there's a lot of players on the list already, if we include things that are not in the repos yet...
<gnomefreak> LjL: agreed
<gnomefreak> that supports winamp skins :(
* Kamping_Kaiser thought xmms already did that
<Minataku> Define what determines something to be "stable"
<gnomefreak> it does
<Minataku> I know Debian's definition of stable is if a package is more than 5 years old
<Kamping_Kaiser> Minataku, in debian, when its > 6 months since freeze, in ubuntu, when its existed for 6 months ;)
<LjL> Minataku: i mean "when it's released"
<Minataku> What's *buntu's definition?
<gnomefreak> Minataku: stable == been tested and approved
<Minataku> LjL: I know, but my question is different
<Kamping_Kaiser> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> Minataku: i don't have a definition for "stable"
* Kamping_Kaiser eyes off ubotu 
<Minataku> gnomefreak: And who tests these things? How much testing does it actually take?
<Minataku> I'm asking legitimately
<Minataku> I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, I actually want to know this
<Minataku> lol
<LjL> i'm not a developer...
<gnomefreak> Minataku: about 6 months of testing and normally people that know what they are doing should test
<Minataku> 6 months is quite excessive, I would think
<gnomefreak> devel tests it before its released into release
<Minataku> I certainly hope security software such as OpenSSL is exempt from such extended testing
<LjL> ?!
<gnomefreak> Minataku: not everything can be tested for 6 months ofcourse but some things do
* tonyyarusso just walked in on this and is very very confused
<Seeker`> i think security patches are different?
<LjL> Seeker`: they sure are
<Minataku> Ah, okay
<gnomefreak> tonyyserver: i didnt just walk in and so am i
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: they are
<LjL> anyway, this is getting a tad offtopic for here i think?
<gnomefreak> they are tested in alpha and backported or released into security when we think it wont mess up a stable system
<Minataku> It's a legitimate question about operation of the entire distro
<LjL> yeah this channel is about operation of the ubuntu support channels though
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Still, with enough people testing, I doubt everything needs 6 months
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, can i pm you for a moment
<Minataku> LjL: My bad, sorry
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: sure.
<gnomefreak> Minataku: read my post above the one that starts with Minataku: NOT
<gnomefreak> wish people would think sometimes :(
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Yes, but that line indicates that it should ALWAYS be 6mo
<Minataku> And that less is somehow inferior testing
<Minataku> That line being the one that starts with "Minataku: not"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/willysfueguino]  by nalioth
<Seeker`> Minataku: Unless it is patching a security hole, or particularly bad bug, it doesn't hurt to test it for 6 months, a small change in code could have hidden effects and affect other packages. You need that long to ensure it works in as many different configurations of packages as possible
<Minataku> I suppose such may be needed for an "It just works" distro, but it still seems quite excessive given that an active project means that it will stagnate very quickly
<gnomefreak> LjL:  didnt you stop this topic a while ago?
<gnomefreak> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> gnomefreak: You were the first to continue it after that, in all honesty ;3
<gnomefreak> but i stopped when i saw what he said
<Minataku> But, sorry, I just figured it'd be better to ask the higher-ups where they all are rather than the users who don't know
<Minataku> I'm not aware of any more appropriate place to ask than here so I apologize for taking the channel offtopic
<gnomefreak> Minataku: #ubuntu-motu would be the best place for that
<Minataku> Ah, I'll keep that in mind the next time I have an administrative question :3
<gnomefreak> Minataku: development is not an admin question
<Minataku> I meant administrative to the distribution
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Minataku> It wasn't exactly a development question
<Minataku> It was a question about the testing and approval policy
<Minataku> Which is an administrative manner
<gnomefreak> how is testing done, and what stable means has nothing to do with IRC ops
<Minataku> Channel operators != IRC Operators
<gnomefreak> we have staff in here too
<gnomefreak> Minataku: why ar eyou in here?
<gnomefreak> are you even
<Minataku> I think I got yelled at yesterday then I came in here to yell back or something
<no0tic> hi, how can I use /remove with a multi-word reason?
<Hobbsee> Minataku: was banned from #kubuntu yesterday
<Hobbsee> no0tic: stick a : in between the nick and reason :)
<Hobbsee> took me ages to figure that one out
<Minataku> Only for 24h
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: do we know what for?
<Minataku> Ah, yes, the raw command delimiter
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you'd have to ask ljl, he set the ban
<Minataku> Clients typically fill in the :
<no0tic> Hobbsee, like /remove #ubuntu-it <nick>:non floodare mai pi
<Minataku> It's expired anyway
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it would be over 24h by now.  seeing as it was during the meeting.
<Minataku> no0tic: Space after <nick>
<Hobbsee> no0tic: yep
<no0tic> Hobbsee, ok thanks
<Minataku> Why the extreme dependence on services?
<Hobbsee> Minataku: actually, that ban should be undone, you know
<LjL> it is
<Minataku> It is, but I do have another question, what is with the dependence on services? You can set modes manually, you know, not to mention kick and such
<gnomefreak> we do?
<Minataku> Yeah, I've never seen a manual ban once, and one person in here also was unaware that channel operators can set channel modes manually
<gnomefreak> yes you have
<gnomefreak> if you have been around more than a week you have
<gnomefreak> brb
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Sorry about that, I tend to ramble sometimes
<ubotu> In ubotu, dimeo said:  what is the command prompt
<eff> jenda,  ping
<eff> any staffer around... having troubles with my nick... I'm effie_jayx
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<DBO> jenda, poke poke squeak squeak you get the idea
<Jucato> heh :)
<nalioth> malt can be considered banned in any channel you wish
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> here is the reason:  1170390283 22:24 -!- MalevolenT [n=Malt@DCC.SEND.startkeylogger.000.telephreak.org]  has quit [K-lined]     just exploited ##windows
<Amaranth> DBO: Can you give me access in #ubuntu-xgl?
<DBO> Amaranth, you would need to talk to one of the channel contacts for that (that was the rule as Im aware of it)
<Amaranth> i thought we decided 30 access meant channel contact?
<DBO> I didnt hear that if we did, you'll have to ask one of the others
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> DBO: In that case can you edit the topic to point out that the last message in there is for beryl? I'm quite happy to support compiz git. :)
* tonyyarusso is back if anyone needed him
<nalioth> no, you can go back to sleep, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: soon...
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: are there server problems atm?
<tonyyarusso> User claiming they can't connect.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: not that i'm aware of
<tonyyarusso> hrm, okay
<nalioth> i always like to see folks here claiming they can't connect.
<tonyyarusso> This one's on AIM.  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> can anyone explain what all xgl / aiglx / compiz / beryl and all that is about?
<Jucato> eye candy :)
<nalioth> i need a composite desktop and have no idea how to proceed
<tonyyarusso> Looking pretty.
<tonyyarusso> lol
<mneptok> "need?"
<Jucato> compiz and beryl (which is a fork of beryl) are compositing window managers
<tonyyarusso> "I need a composite desktop"...
<nalioth> unfortunately, some folks are writing programs that only run on composite desktops
* Jucato doesn't know the difference between XGL/AIGLX though
<Jucato> now why would they do that...
<mneptok> Jucato: GL rendering engines for X
<Jucato> mneptok: that's AIGLX right?
<mneptok> XGL/AIGLX
<Jucato> yeah. I mean the difference between them. All I know is that AIGLX is officially in X.org... or something like that
<Amaranth> XGL is an X server that does all drawing using OpenGL and runs on top of a normal X server
<Amaranth> AIGLX basically lets your normal X server do that OpenGL drawing stuff :)
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> ok. that sort of clears it up :)
* Jucato wouldn't dare go into technical details...
<nalioth> Amaranth: which one is easiest and most stable on dapper?
<Amaranth> on dapper?
<Amaranth> don't bother trying
<Amaranth> XGL would be best but you need a newer XGL, xcomposite, and mesa than dapper has
<mneptok> Jucato: remeber "AI" stands for "Accelerated *In*direct"
<nalioth> so it doesn't work on dapper?
<Jucato> mneptok: hm.. ok. thanks :)
<Amaranth> nalioth: not really
* nalioth goes off to follow the wiki compiz page
<Amaranth> nalioth: the hacky way compiz-quinn/beryl supported it broke upgrades to edgy unless you used update-manager (which had a special case coded in to unbreak this)
<Amaranth> and if you mean the compiz stuff on help.ubuntu.com it's outdated, last time i checked
<Amaranth> it was talking about that compiz-quinn/beryl stuff i just mentioned
<nalioth> Amaranth: all of my upgrades have been broken.  i don't ever upgrade w/o an alternative install disc to bail me out
* tonyyarusso clicks the enable desktop effects button
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: feisty is awesome like that, no?
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: yeah.  It only kinda works here though.
<tonyyarusso> (compiz, not feisty)
* mneptok ticks the "Please don't allow my CPU to melt through the mobo/Disable" checkbox
<Amaranth> mneptok: if it makes your CPU usage go up you've got a crappy GPU/driver :)
<mneptok> uh huh
<mneptok> or i need more Kool-Aid
<jenda> DBO: pong
<DBO> jenda, squeak squeak squeak beryl cloak squeak squeak squeak
<jenda> right :)
<DBO> there might be cornbread in this for you
<DBO> keep that in mind
<DBO> *wink wink*
<mneptok> please god don't let that be a euphemism
<DBO> only you...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso wants cornbread
<mneptok> willys_fueguino: heya.
<willys_fueguino> ;-)
<willys_fueguino> how are you mneptok??
<mneptok> not bad
<mneptok> willys_fueguino: is #ubuntu-lat going to become an official channel?
* mneptok notices the +v
<willys_fueguino> mneptok: mmm... I hope so...
<willys_fueguino> mneptok: but I'm op on a LoCo channel
<willys_fueguino> mneptok: can't sleep??
<mneptok> willys_fueguino: these are my working hours.
<willys_fueguino> :-O
* willys_fueguino can't sleep... seems like he's getting wind fobia
<willys_fueguino> *phobia
<jenda> good morning
<jenda> DBO: lol :)
<willys_fueguino> jenda: :-D
<jenda> DBO: I hope that wasn't metaphorical
<DBO> jenda, no Ill bake you corn bread
<DBO> I mean how hard can it be
<nalioth> DBO: if you're a yankee, quite diffecult
<DBO> hehe yankee...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
* nixternal is a Yankee and damn proud!
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<nixternal> however I listen to country music and classic rock, beyond the span of intelligence for a Yankee
<tonyyarusso> (anybody want to submit two things to Digg and/or SD?)
<nixternal> eww
<DBO> country music is the lowest form of all musics...
<DBO> anything lower is of course not music
<nixternal> DBO: NEVAH!
<nixternal> do you know what happens when you play country music backwards?
<nixternal> you have money, your wife, dog, and kids come back, and your pick-up starts!
<DBO> and george bush is impeached
<nixternal> NEVAH!
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<nixternal> I have no idea where that "nevah" crap come from, but I have done it now a few times today
<DBO> stupid murrine engine is broken
<tonyyarusso> (my and Dave Sullivan's most recent Planet posts respectively being the items in question ;)  )
<nixternal> I just noticed someone ported that to KDE and it looks rather sharp, still a few bugs, but it is on its way
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: ahh ya, that is rockin', however I think I would toss road flares onto that ice house :)
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Hehe, we're going for the peaceful but devious approach instead
<nixternal> it would be funny though, when it melts, use it to your benefit
<nixternal> well see running Vista requires dual core processors to run beyond their max in turn over heating, and those 4 computers they had melted the place
<nixternal> Ubuntu on the other hand, hell you don't even need a heat sink, pour beer on your machine!
<tonyyarusso> lol
<nixternal> You Canucks and your Molson, probably don't want to waste any :)
<nixternal> haha, my best friend lives in a hick town outside of Toronto, and when he comes and visits he loads up his suit case with Molson wrapped in all of his socks
* mneptok finishes cobbling together a really annoying XTC ringtone
<tonyyarusso> are ubotu's planet announcements broken?
<tonyyarusso> %config plugins.rss
<ubotu> True
<tonyyarusso> %config #ubuntu-offtopic plugins.rss
<Mez> %config list plugins.rss
<ubotu> #announcementPrefix, #bold, #headlineSeparator, #showLinks, @#announce, @feeds, public, and waitPeriod
<Mez> %config channel #ubunt-offtopic plugins.rss .announce
<Mez> %config channel #ubunt-offtopic plugins.rss.announce
<ubotu> 
<Mez> %config channel #ubuntu-offtopic plugins.rss.announce
<ubotu> ubuntusecurity thefridge planetubuntu
<Mez> %rss thefridge
<ubotu> Your recipes needed for the Official Ubuntu Book! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/737> || Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #28 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/720> || Wiki Weekend - your chance to contribute to Ubuntu documentation <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/719> || Screencast Team <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/713> || Feisty Fawn Herd 2 Image Released <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/712> || Ubuntu Weekly (2 more messages)
<Mez> %rss planetubuntu
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Mez> %rss ubuntusecurity
<Mez> seems the planet RSSis broken
* mneptok feigns surprise
* GazzaK feigns awakefulness
<Mez> @lart 35 GazzaK
* Ubugtu gets the neuraliser out and points it at GazzaK
* GazzaK ducks and crawls away
<Mez> @lart 36 GazzaK
* Ubugtu defenestrates GazzaK
<GazzaK> @pity 10 Mez
* Ubugtu holds Mez to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<kgoetz> o_0
* mneptok tosses GazzaK into The Sodomotron as a birthday surprise
<GazzaK> yay
<mneptok> many happy returns of the day
<GazzaK> :-)))
<tonyyarusso> oh noes
<GazzaK> sooo..... whats my birthday surprise then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* Mez switches the sodomotron on
* GazzaK gurbles
<jenda> GazzaK: I'd give you a birthday surprize, but I don't have ops here.
<jenda> So I'll have to stick with:
<jenda> @lart 28 GazzaK
* Ubugtu thwacks GazzaK with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* mneptok sets the dial to "Redemption"
<kgoetz> poor hobbsee :\
<jenda> Damn, would I hate to have my name in a lart.
<jenda> Imagine getting beeped anytime someone wants to thwack GazzaK
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> [idea]  @pity xx Jenda spanks %user% with a pink tutu
* jenda spanks GazzaK with a pink tutu. Now shut up.
<GazzaK> awwww
<jenda> 
<GazzaK> [idea]  @pity xx Jenda spanks %user% with a pink tutu 
<GazzaK> there, thats better
* jenda off buying ink and cable
<GazzaK> cable?
<jenda> LAN
<kgoetz> catagory 5 :)
<kgoetz> s/:)/?
<GazzaK> I have hundreds here jenda
<jenda> kgoetz: wow, that's some finger-memory, to typo to a smiley :)
<jenda> GazzaK: well, I have tons here too, but none are 15 m.
<kgoetz> jenda: no kidding... i'm way to happy ;P
* kgoetz wonders if shipit will ok his order
<GazzaK> jenda, I have two reels of cable, I could of made you one :p
<GazzaK> mind you, my crimping tool is off on loan at the mo
<DBO> its GazzaKs bday?
<GazzaK> tis too
* GazzaK is old
<GazzaK> er
<popey> old git
<GazzaK> yep
<DBO> how old?
<GazzaK> 21 again
<GazzaK> x9
* popey hands GazzaK some oil of [ulay|olay] 
<DBO> 9th 21st birthday
<GazzaK> yep
<GazzaK> why O why do I get scared when people Op themselves in -offtopic!!!
<tonyyarusso> %rss planetubuntu
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Jucato> O.o
<tonyyarusso> weird.  It just annc'd one too.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe my URL is too long :P
* tonyyarusso goes back to bed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, fyi: <tonyyarusso> %rss planetubuntu
<elkbuntu> <ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I know
<Seveas> supybot is broken
<elkbuntu> Seveas, no prob, since there's no way im going to send my mindreading skills into *your* brain, i figured repeating was no harm ;)
<Seveas> hehe
<jenda> 5 AM UTC!!!
* jenda thwacks Seveas with a blunt-ish GazzaK
<Seveas> hehe
<jenda> At least I now have ink ;)
<elkbuntu> jenda, a short blunt GazzaK?
<jenda> I can safely escape from predators.
<elkbuntu> as opposed to a long pointy hobbsee ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu: I don't know if he's short, and even if he were, I wouldn't be the one to point it out ;)
<mneptok> "i said 'all the way'!"
<elkbuntu> jenda, nor i -- ask seveas. however i felt the inclusion of the descriptor necessary for the integrity of the pun
<jenda> 
<GazzaK> I am a little short too :'(
<GazzaK> only 5'8"
* elkbuntu waits for jenda to name his height
<elkbuntu> im 5'1" or something like that
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> 167 cm :)
<GazzaK> whats that then?
<jenda> it's actually 1.67 m
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, like 5"5
<elkbuntu> err 5'5"
<GazzaK> ahh, perfect kissing height then
<jenda> hehe
* GazzaK hides
* jenda kicks GazzaK 
<GazzaK> it was only a comment
* GazzaK hides better
* jenda kicks better
<GazzaK> Seveas, what did you learn yesterday then?
<Seveas> GazzaK, that we should kick you more often
<elkbuntu> lol
<GazzaK> but you know I like it
<GazzaK> seriously, is the course fun/
<elkbuntu> regardless, it gives us precious no-gazzak milliseconds
<GazzaK> awww
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> hard to believe self kicking is actually a bug...
<GazzaK> were you serious or not yesterday Seveas re -offtopic ops
<elkbuntu> or, a re-classified bug
<GazzaK> is self kicking like self harm?  can you get councelling?
<Seveas> GazzaK, I was serious
<elkbuntu> psychiatrists will happily take your money for counselling -- regardless of the need
<GazzaK> Seveas, in that case, wooo
<elkbuntu> Seveas, since the irccouncil currently doesnt exist at the moment, are you going to wait for that?
<elkbuntu> s/currently//
<GazzaK> is it like a birthday pressie?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I am
<Seveas> GazzaK, when's your birthday?
<jenda> Seveas: today
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i dont think even a single person has voted for me publicly, lol
<Seveas> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> voted?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I have received private votes as well
<mneptok> what are we voting for?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, hence 'publicly'
<Seveas> mneptok, votes for the IRC council -- see ubuntu-irc mailinglist
<mneptok> Seveas: ah, haven't read the archives this week
<Seveas> mneptok, the meeting this week was quite good
* mneptok should perhaps nomintae himself as a Canonical rep type person
<jenda> mneptok: oh be serious.
<jenda> Who would vote for you?
<mneptok> Seveas: i caught a lot is scrollback, but not 100%
<Seveas> mneptok, you 'representative'... :)
<jenda> 
<mneptok> jenda: anyone that doesn't want to be DDoSed.
<mneptok> >:)
<Seveas> the only thing you represent is the canonical psych ward
<elkbuntu> rofl
<jenda> haha
<GazzaK> hehe
* GazzaK points and laughs at mneptok 
* mneptok does a strange little monkey dance
<GazzaK> looks normal mneptok
<GazzaK> for you
<mneptok> ook ook!
<elkbuntu> http://www.degredo.net/ <-- rofl rofl rofl
<mneptok> you have a black Jujube stuck to you.
<mneptok> try not to roll on the floor, dear.
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> that's better.
* elkbuntu thwumps mneptok
<elkbuntu> ... WITH A VISTA CD
<elkbuntu> s/cd/dvd/
<jenda> rofl...
* mneptok PlaysForSure!
<effie_jayx> lol
<GazzaK> Seveas, [idea]  @pity 38 Jenda spanks $who with a pink tutu 
<jenda> grrr
<GazzaK> owww, I like that jenda growling at me :-)
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, it's turning you on, isnt it
* jenda tries to do something that doesn't.
<elkbuntu> jenda, i'd suggest dressing like his grandma, but well.. i dont know what ways he swings ;)
<GazzaK> I'm sorry elkbuntu, I can neither confirm or deny such allegations
<jenda> lol
* elkbuntu cuddles GazzaK
<mneptok> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e182/budence/computerlife.jpg
<mneptok> still turned on, birthday boy?
<elkbuntu> that SO needs a "this might explode your brain" warning
<Seveas> @lart add spanks $who with a pink tutu
<mneptok> "this might explode elkbuntu's brain."
<mneptok> there. stop whining. :)
<elkbuntu> @lart add shows $who a photo of mneptok
<elkbuntu> grr
<Seveas> @lart add shows $who a photo of mneptok
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i think ubugtu is having issues with me having a member cloak
<elkbuntu> or something
<Seveas> no
<elkbuntu> what hostmask does he have me under then?
<Seveas> I'm the only one who can add larts
<elkbuntu> oh
<elkbuntu> im misreading the error then
<elkbuntu> and...
<elkbuntu> but whyyyyyyy?
<mneptok> if you're asking, you're part of the reason. ;)
<elkbuntu> of course i am
<elkbuntu> the dear man knows me too well
<mneptok> holy fark.
<mneptok> did a community member just call me a "dear man?"
<elkbuntu> no
<mneptok> are there 4 horemen in the sky?
<elkbuntu> i was referring to seveas
<mneptok> ohthankgawd
<elkbuntu> who is of course, my favourite dutchman :) *wipes nose*
<Seveas> I guess you don't know other dutchmen :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i do actually. the other one i know by more than casual aquaintance is a mcse
<mneptok> no, it's just that van Gogh smells funny
<elkbuntu> so you manage to outrank him thanks to that :
<mneptok> there's always ubuntu_demon.
<mneptok> he's YADG
<Seveas> /cs k mneptok no swearing!
<elkbuntu> ,,,
<elkbuntu> yadg?
<mneptok> Yet Another Dutch Guy
<elkbuntu> i hate four letter acronyms as well.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, also, cafeugo is in -au ;)
<elkbuntu> brb, for the *ines
<Seveas> cafuego is not bad :)
<GazzaK> mneptok, thats horrid...  I step away for a bit and come back to see that, eww
<GazzaK> Seveas, you forgot the 
<GazzaK> @pity 37 fred
* Ubugtu smacks fred with a vista DVD. COOTIES!
<GazzaK> @pity 38 fred
* Ubugtu spanks fred with a pink tutu
<GazzaK> hehe
<Seveas> @ignore add GazzaK
<GazzaK> :'(
<GazzaK> and to think, I just got another ubuntu user :-)
<apokryphos> 5 AM :O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:apokryphos] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | Next Meeting: Feb. 15, 5AM UTC Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcOperatorMeetingAgenda
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mneptok> ooo!
<mneptok> 0500UTC!
<mneptok> yay
<GazzaK> 5am in the morning doesn't exist
<Seveas> mneptok, that's the start of your shift, isn't it?
<apokryphos> GazzaK: it's the time you get chucked out of the club and begin the cold wait for the first train
<GazzaK> ahhh
<mneptok> Seveas: it is
<Seeker`> there is a 5am at night, but not 5am in the morning
<mneptok> (or, rather, 1 hour into it)
<GazzaK> Seeker`, agree
<GazzaK> whats main point 3 about?
<apokryphos> talking over the issue, I gather
<GazzaK> I must have missed that
* GazzaK is blond and vacant!
* mneptok checks into the bridal suite
<jenda> Right... so I want to complain to my ISP because I have a crappy connection...
<mneptok> I AM AS PRETTY AND SOFT AS A MAY MORNING!
<jenda> ...but it turns out my ISP has discontinued my phone line...
* GazzaK tests mneptok out
* Seeker` cant get php working on apache2 :(
<apokryphos> Seeker`: /msg ubotu lamp  ;-)
* jenda looks for a bloody enough game to play, imagining my ISP as the victim.
<GazzaK> jenda, carmageddon
<GazzaK> jenda, take up shooting, like me, it really helps
<mneptok> Jesus saves, but Gretzky gets the rebound and SCOOOOOOOOOOOORES!
<elkbuntu> lol
* GazzaK has updated his CV
<jenda> GazzaK: I don't see carmageddon on Ubuntu :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hey there PriceChild
<PriceChild> he jenda
<PriceChild> *hey
<GazzaK> jenda, thats 'cos it is a old windows game
<GazzaK> hey pricey
<PriceChild> hey GazzaK :)
<PriceChild> Is it your birthday today GazzaK ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, persen said: !fonts is not doing it for me :/
<jenda> GazzaK: I know, and I loved it.
<jenda> I enjoyed it most with the GazzaK mod, which replaced all the peeps with you.
<GazzaK> jenda, you ain't right :p
<GazzaK> PriceChild, yes :-)
<PriceChild> happy bday GazzaK :)
<GazzaK> thanks pricey
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> hi LjL
<LjL> hi there
<gnomefreak> happ birthday GazzaK
<gnomefreak> +y
<GazzaK> awww, thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<GazzaK> Do I now have to be responsible?
<LjL> why, are you 21 or something now?
<GazzaK> 30!!!
<LjL> then you had to be responsible several years ago :P
<GazzaK> oops
<jenda> GazzaK: but considering you already missed it, no reason to bother any more.
<gnomefreak> yay i dont feel so old now
<GazzaK> soo...  am I too late then, in that case, I'll forget being responsible and just wait till I go senile
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, how old then?
<gnomefreak> 30
<GazzaK> me too, woo
* mneptok sits in the corner
<GazzaK> but i'm 30 today, so that makes you older, old man
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: yeah i have about 5 months or so
<gnomefreak> until 31
<gnomefreak> this seems backasswards
<GazzaK> back ass what?
<mneptok> wards
<GazzaK> yeah, but what seems backasswards?
<GazzaK> haha    <livingdaylight> Qball, It takes two to be gay?  <Qball> no, for loving.  <rauble> i dunno man, i've been getting by on 1 pretty ok :-/
<Tm_T> Weird world this wifi-thing.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Didn't have wlan stuff in my pc until today, should learn something about this.
<mneptok> it's like wired networking, but without the wires.
* GazzaK giggles
<gnomefreak> anyone speak spanish (i think it is)
<GazzaK> the Spaniards do
<mneptok> los pesces de babel
<gnomefreak> anyone know what this means (el lugar donde se encuentra tu archivo ejemplo
<GazzaK> the place where is your file example
<GazzaK> says babelfish
<mneptok> the location of your example archive
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> mneptok, Pienso te quiero, tengo por favor mis perritos
<mneptok> quando tu chupa mi culo.
<LjL>  /topic #ubuntu-ops Welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic!
<GazzaK> sorry LjL
<tonyyarusso> We being offtopic now?  /me sends vibes
<tonyyarusso> *goooo reeaadd plaaannneetttt*
<tonyyarusso> :P
<tonyyarusso> And optionally, add yourself to the digg count.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<junk1> i was banned from #ubuntu i dont no why an i asked to be unbaned an was told no i was told come in here an ask
<gnomefreak> junk1: who told you no?
<junk1> seveas
<junk1> he said come in here an ask why i was banned
<gnomefreak> well you would need to talk to him
<junk1> i did he sent me here
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you around?
<junk1> ill be good i just want to get back in there there nice
<nalioth> when were you banned, junk1 ?
<junk1> its been a little wile i just got up an runnin kinda
<nalioth> same nick?
<junk1> i probable bounced in an out or something
<junk1> yes
<gnomefreak> i dont see a ban set
<tonyyarusso> Nor do I
<junk1> junk1 or 2 or 3 befor i got it to say junk1 is me
<nalioth> i don't see it, either
<junk1> im lost
<tonyyarusso> junk1: You sure you're actually banned?  try joining again...
<junk1> ok if i cant ill come back in 1 sec
<gnomefreak> i searched junk 1-3 and hostmask dont see a ban at all
<Seveas> I tried /cs u junk1
<Seveas> nothing was removed
<junk1> now i am lost
<Seveas> and it catches all matching bans :)
<junk1> i was not alowed in b4 really i wasnt
<junk1> it let me in though
<tonyyarusso> heh, all righty
<junk1>  for #ubuntu  any sorry to bother you
<junk1> anyway
<junk1> bye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> hello everyone ;-)
<nalioth> hola
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: ping?
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: :-O hola como andas?
<willys_fueguino> :-P
<Seveas> willys_fueguino, ?
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: now that you're here I would like to apologie for the away message / nick change that cost me a ban
<willys_fueguino> It won't happen again ;-)
<Seveas> it's ok,the ban is just to make you notice that it's bad :)
<willys_fueguino> *Public apology
<Seveas> are you still banned anywhere
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: ok then that issue is p*pretty* cleared for my now
<willys_fueguino> I think not but thanks...
* willys_fueguino Expected a more "severe" welcome back (uff... thanks for being so nice :-D )
<Seveas> we're not too bad in here :)
<willys_fueguino> hahahah that's what everyone says :-
<Amaranth> Seveas: can you give me access in #ubuntu-xgl?
<Seveas> Amaranth, if you edit the IrcTeam/Scope wikipage to include that channel ;)
<Amaranth> done ;)
<PriceChild> Uuu so you're including us in -xgl under your scope now? :)
<willys_fueguino> xD
<Amaranth> PriceChild: it's where we send people asking about compiz/beryl
* SportChick hugs Seveas and disappears again
<willys_fueguino> SportChick: jajajjaja X'D
<Seveas> PriceChild, -xgl was mine anyway
<PriceChild> hehe ok :)
<Seveas> we should still rename that channel to #ubuntu-effects of something
<PriceChild> I just never thought it was really under proper ubuntu-irc control seen as I got given ops in there :)
<Seveas> because it covers sooooo much more
<apokryphos> I thought that too
<PriceChild> hehe yeah
<PriceChild> people are just used to the name though :)
<apokryphos> the team doesn't use it much
<jenda> there's an #ubuntu-desktop-effects I think
<apokryphos> and they can use -effects-devel if they have to
<Seveas> jenda, that's a devel like channel
<Seveas> ah
<jenda> nope
<Amaranth> i've been talking about renaming it forever
<jenda> but something like that.
<apokryphos> so let's do it now =)
<Amaranth> and #ubuntu-desktop-effects is a dead channel
<Amaranth> but is too long to type out :)
<PriceChild> Amaranth, yeah but people'll just use #ubuntu-xgl and get redirected :P
<Amaranth> heh
<apokryphos> are people really talking about -desktop-effects here or -effects?
<Amaranth> so, want to hijack #ubuntu-effects then?
<Seveas> nh
<Seveas> neh
<Amaranth> the only use i've ever seen for any of the ubuntu-desktop-effects team IRC channels was a couple beryl developers speaking french
<apokryphos> yeah, good idea to speak to dbo first though
<Seveas> let's wait for dbo to wake up
<apokryphos> there's very rarely any talk in -effects, yeah
<PriceChild> Amaranth, why is it there's more french beryl users than anyone else?!
<Amaranth> I would think gnomefreak would be the one to talk to, seeing how #ubuntu-effects is supposed to be the official channel for a team he owns
<Seveas> hehe
<willys_fueguino> I have a question here: The mute command it's just /mute nick??
<willys_fueguino> (can't make that work on konversation)
<apokryphos> depends on your client
<tonyyarusso> depends on your client / script
<tonyyarusso> /aq here
<tonyyarusso> I think LjL uses Konversation?
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: you're on Konversation?
<apokryphos> the raw command is: /mode channel +q someuser
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: no, irssi
<apokryphos> or /mode channel +b %someuser
<willys_fueguino> ohhh I can use the /mode command
<willys_fueguino> just to mute someone... +q right??
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> it *might* be /quiet someuser in Konversation..
<apokryphos> if not, you can make an alias
<nalioth> apokryphos: 'quiet' is a freenode thing
<willys_fueguino> mm.... +q == ban
<nalioth> apokryphos: i doubt it's built into any clients
<apokryphos> hm, ok
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: but then the question: Can any op use this feature or just freenode staffers?
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: it's available for any channel operator
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, +q isn't a ban... join #pricechild and I'll show you :)
<willys_fueguino> mm,.. I do /silence HorD and tells me No such nick /channel
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: ok
<LjL> willys_fueguino: /mode #channel +q hostmask is the command in konversation. however it works with the nickname, too, instead of the hostmask, and you can make an alias such as /mute = /mode %c +q (Settings / Configure Konversation / Command aliases)
<LjL> Seveas: +1 for -xgl channel rename, i've had a few people yelling at me when redirected because "did you not listen? i want to use aiglx not xgl!"
<willys_fueguino> LjL: until "such as" I followed you... but when /mute blabalbla I got lost :-S
<LjL> willys_fueguino, Settings / Configure Konversation / Command aliases, click on "New", and type  mute  in the "Alias" textbox, and  /mode %c +q  in the "Replacement" textbox
<LjL> then use /mute nickname to mute
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> LjL: uff this will be very useful...
<willys_fueguino> thanx
<willys_fueguino> (I used x-chat since I started on this)
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: ?
<gnomefreak> desktop-effect channel is gonna be the new -xgl channel if i ever get a hold of seveas and dbo at the same time and they both have a few minutes
<apokryphos> ok, so we're just waiting for DBO
<gnomefreak> yes i had asked him a few weeks ago about moving it
<gnomefreak> hes been really busy iirc
<apokryphos> and what did he think?
<gnomefreak> he said to do it but he didnt have time
<gnomefreak> something about moving access list over
<gnomefreak> i think
<Amaranth> if he said to do it then it can be done easily
<apokryphos> cool; we can do it. We'll just wait till Seveas is back now, then.
<apokryphos> ok, dinner
<Amaranth> just need him to give someone 30 access if he doesn't have time
<apokryphos> gnomefreak's got 30
<gnomefreak> in where?
<apokryphos> -effects
<Amaranth> good to go then?
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> yes i would say so. we would have to set a foward from -xgl too
<apokryphos> back in a few
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: that's no problem
* gnomefreak can set access list if we are gonna move it
<gnomefreak> jenda is staff right?
<SportChick> gnomefreak: yes he is
<gnomefreak> ty
<jenda> yep
<jenda> SportChick: jeez... do you have a highlight on 'staff' or 'jenda' or 'is'?
<SportChick> jenda: whenever I'm on stats p, I have hilight on staff and stats
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> cool
<SportChick> jenda: I have it as part of my script
<SportChick> turns the hiilight on and off when I sign on and off stats p
<jenda> irssi has cool features, I'll admit ;)
<SportChick> jenda: <3 irssi
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: ok, so let's do it
<apokryphos> Amaranth: you here?
<LjL> dynamic highlights, wow, that sounds useful
<LjL> (as would be per-channel highlights, but i guess real clients have those)
<gnomefreak> ok how should we do this?
<apokryphos> simple, announcement in the channel and then kicks :P
<gnomefreak> i would like a smooth transfer if at all possible
<LjL> kicks aren't smooth? :P
<LjL> should i start changing the bot factoids, in the meanwhile?
<apokryphos> yeah, thanks
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: we'll make the announcement, but we can't hang around to wait
<apokryphos> LjL: argh, ubotu won't be in there
<apokryphos> could you make ubotwo join?
<gnomefreak> is Seveas still around to join ubotu?
<apokryphos> guess not
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyserver]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> LjL: is your bot online atm?
<LjL> gnomefreak: not when you asked
<gnomefreak> can we get him in #ubuntu-effects until we can get a hold of seveas
<LjL> done
<apokryphos> thanks LjL =)
<gnomefreak> ty
<apokryphos> cool, all done :)
<apokryphos> ok, I'm out for now
<gnomefreak> its moved now i can play with my autojoin again
<apokryphos> 8)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> oh goodie
<LjL> no channel-specific factoids on ubotwo, sorry
<LjL> at least - not by simply calling them, you can add -#ubuntu-effects to the factoid
<PriceChild> Not good enough LjL :P
<LjL> sorry but can't fix now, going out :P
<PriceChild> was only sarcasm :)
<PriceChild> hmm all the factoids for -#ubuntu-xgl will be useless now and need to be moved? :(
<nalioth> Seveas: may be able to find-and-replace in the configs, PriceChild
<PriceChild> Sounds good :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: the xgl is for all composites now. people got used to using and callling it xgl and some people are using beryl-xgl on dapper :(
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah I know :)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, shall I set up a forward from -xgl to -effects ?
<gnomefreak> already done
<PriceChild> It isn't...
<PriceChild> I just joined...
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: said it was
<PriceChild> nope...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yes please do and remove anyone in there
<PriceChild> nalioth, gnomefreak sorted :D
<gnomefreak> good :)
<gnomefreak> ty nalioth
<PriceChild> thanks :)
<Seveas> nalioth, even better ;)
<Seveas> %join #ubuntu-effects
<Seveas> %config channel #ubuntu-xgl plugins.encyclopedia.database
<ubotu> ubuntu
<Seveas> ooh crap
<Seveas> even worse
<tonyyarusso> eh?
<Seveas> ok, that needs some manual tweaking
<Seveas> %config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #fallbackdb, #searchorder, aptdir, datadir, fallbackchannel, logdir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<gnomefreak> ty seveas for joining the bot
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: ping?
<Seveas> willys_fueguino, ?
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: there's a web page with ubotu factoids right??
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> !bot
<willys_fueguino> I wan't to "translate" some factoids to add the "spanish version" to my bot
<gnomefreak> willys_fueguino: theres abunch of them go to the first link given above and have fun ;)
<Seveas> sort by popularity :)
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: hahahha I will ;-)
<willys_fueguino> :-O
<willys_fueguino> popularity == times called?
<Seveas> yup
<willys_fueguino> uff... I can't see how many factoids it haves
<willys_fueguino> (LOTS of them)
<Seveas> sqlite> select count(*) from facts;
<Seveas> 1358
<willys_fueguino> :-( ...
<willys_fueguino> I'll have pretty much "fun" then...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> mm... if I translate some of those factoids could I load the translations to launchpad/wiki ??
<maxamillion> are there any core devs in here atm?
<Seveas> no
<maxamillion> bah ... ok, thanks
<Seveas> maxamillion, they don't hang out in here
<Seveas> willys_fueguino, why not?
<Seveas> factoids are free :)
<maxamillion> Seveas: i thought hobsee was a core dev
<Seveas> maxamillion, oooh good on
<Seveas> one*
<maxamillion> i guess not
<Seveas> I keep forgetting that
<maxamillion> wait, she is?
<somerville32> No, she isn't
<maxamillion> now i'm confused
<maxamillion> oh ok
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, faLUCE said: ubotu: ok but which is the corresponding line that i shuold add to the repos list, in adept, corresponding to /pub/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/ ?
<somerville32> !bot > faLUCE
<willys_fueguino> jjajajjaja
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<willys_fueguino> Noob question: when ubotu reports here with messages like that, it's saying that *that* factoid its getting stored??
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, no... just that someone suggested the change
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, only a few people have access to change things :)
<MuffY> yo
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: did you attempt hte kiba-dock build?
<gnomefreak> hi muffy
<MuffY> i just god banned for saying the f word
<MuffY> i copied it with a quote
<MuffY> how long will the ban last?
<PriceChild> Seveas, ^
<gnomefreak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> :)
<MuffY> hey gnomefreak =)
<gnomefreak> MuffY: that goes for all ubuntu channels :)
<MuffY> you ops?
<MuffY> :|
<MuffY> wow
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, I haven't yet... need to use ssh tunneling to get around proxy for cvs so I'll try this evening
<gnomefreak> yes im a little bit of everything
<PriceChild> MuffY, everyone here with voice is an op somewhere or other :)
<MuffY> but do you know how long it'll last?
<willys_fueguino> oks.... when I'll go start translating the factoids.... see you later folks ;-)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: im gonna try it again on feisty but checkinstall fails to build the .deb
<willys_fueguino> *well
<gnomefreak> so i might have to do it in pbuilder
<PriceChild> MuffY, I've pinged Seve as for you, he made the ban so he'll get back to you when he has time
<MuffY> ok
<MuffY> ty, PriceChild
<MuffY> so this is where banned people go
* MuffY feels lonely
<gnomefreak> not always
<MuffY> you can be banned from here?
<MuffY> that would officially suck =p
<Seveas> /ban MuffY it does :)
<MuffY> ah, seveas
<Seveas> MuffY, behave in the future please
<MuffY> so you are the big bad mod =p
<MuffY> yeah, sorry
<MuffY> i have to watch my copy pasting
* somerville32 pets MuffY.
<Seveas> MuffY, no, the big bad one is gnomefreak
* MuffY edits his quotes.txt
<gnomefreak> ;)
<MuffY> ah ok
<Seveas> I'm the small evil one
<MuffY> a wolf in sheeps clothes
<Seveas> PriceChild, is the weird one
<MuffY> yay for PriceChild!
* MuffY cheers
<somerville32> : )
<PriceChild> Who's talking about me?
<PriceChild> :)
<MuffY> the small evil mod
<PriceChild> ah I'm the wierd one... why am I weird? :)
<MuffY> i dunno
<MuffY> Seveas said so =p
<PriceChild> I suppose I'll live with one :P
<MuffY> i i didn;t dare to question him
<PriceChild> yup.. therefore gospel
<PriceChild> At least I have a title :)
<MuffY> i have one too:
* MuffY , The Unbehaven
<MuffY> i think i'll leave here =o
<MuffY> thanks for reminding me on the family thing ;)
<SecrethX> hmm.. apparently im banned in #ubuntu because I did an /ame, but I didnt even know that was forbidden.. so I say sorry and Im asking here if my ban can be removed :o
<nalioth> SecrethX: when was this?
<SecrethX> nalioth, yesterday
<nalioth> i see. ban evasion, too
<SecrethX> nalioth, yes because I didnt knew why I was banned
<nalioth> you'll have to wait for seveas
<SecrethX> nalioth, I know that, im trying to contact him here :P
<nalioth> SecrethX: he's not around currently, you can pull up a chair and wait
<SecrethX> nalioth, no problem :)
<Seveas> mneptok, so how's woody doing?
<SecrethX> Hi Seveas, can my ban in ubuntu be removed please? :o
<SecrethX> (I hereby apologise too..)
<grte> Hello, would anyone be able to help me out with a problem with #ubuntu-offtopic?
<PriceChild> what's up grte ?
<PriceChild> SecrethX, hehe wrong way round :P
<grte> Well, awhile ago I accidentally got myself banned.
<grte> I had an irssi script which used pi in various ways, and I forgot the syntax.
<grte> So, I ended up typing /pi, which is apparently an irssi shortcut to ping everybody in the channel.
<SecrethX> PriceChild, what do you mean?
<grte> After which, I was autobanned.
<grte> I was wondering if it would be possible to get the ban revoked, it was completely accidental.
<PriceChild> SecrethX, as in you should apolgise.. then ask for forgiveness :P
<SecrethX> PriceChild, oh yeah
<nalioth> grte: go and sin no more  :)
<grte> nalioth: Thanks muchly.
<SecrethX> thanks
<nalioth> bots are among us
<nalioth> #ubuntu-unregged is open for business
<PriceChild> :)
<nalioth> Seveas: these change nicks
<nalioth> Seveas: we've been chasing them and killing them
<Seveas> ah ok
<tonyyarusso> aw man....
* PriceChild always thinks freenode staff seem so heroic with their constant war...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-03
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<MagicFab> hi sorry to bother. I have abuse on a loco team channel and their op is not there
<MagicFab> repeat cursing in #ubuntu-lat
<nalioth> no ops?
<MagicFab> their op is out
<nalioth> somerville32: no habla espanol?
<somerville32> no babla espanol :)
<MagicFab> well, llok for mierda and anal
<MagicFab> [g3o]  and [GuS] 
<nalioth> MagicFab: yo habla poquito espanol
<nalioth> and somerville32 doesn't need an education starting with those words   :D
<MagicFab> defecar = go take a shit
<nalioth> yes, i know.
<Music_Shuffle> Well, technically, the vete is the 'you go' part of that
<MagicFab> tx
<nalioth> i only speak Tex-Mex, so have to think a bit on what i'm seeing , but i get the picture  :)
<MagicFab> tx., I think hey got it.
<MagicFab> so, this [GuS]  guy is back. I can't spend much time on it, I am on shift @ canonical support.
<nalioth> i'll keep an eye out
<MagicFab> kthx
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> weird, no idea what happened with the channel. I definitely set +if (and of course, people wouldn't have instantly been thrown into -effects if that wasn't the case). Oh well
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: you need access 25
<gnomefreak> oh for setting guard atleast
<apokryphos> that doesn't have anything to do with it though
* gnomefreak gave up building kiba-doc the right way :(
<apokryphos> if it's +i, then no-one can join
<apokryphos> how come?
<gnomefreak> too hard
<gnomefreak> way too hard
<apokryphos> I see
<gnomefreak> no debian dir.
<LjL> ok a bit too many of these now
* apokryphos wonders where the staffers are
<LjL> the ones i've seen were all 88.232
<LjL> so, highlight time
* SportChick presumes apokryphos means ubuntu staffers and continues to lurk
<Hobbsee> SportChick: freenode staffers
<apokryphos> SportChick: there's a lot of spammers in ubuntu channels
<apokryphos> #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<SportChick> aha
* SportChick joins
<apokryphos> well, there's been a few. Posting... pornography I guess.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: do you think yipe wants a cookie?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: maybe
* tonyyarusso sighs
<apokryphos> and #kubuntu-offtopic -- weird
<tonyyarusso> c'mon...stick with the food now
<LjL> apokryphos: yeah they actually *started* there
<LjL> tonyyarusso: heh yeah
<apokryphos> who even knows about that channel? :/
<tonyyarusso> yeah really
<LjL> apokryphos: probably using some script that just chooses random channels..
<SportChick> there are two staffers online - feel free to ping one of us if you see someone doing it - I'm not watching every channel, but will respond to a ping
<tonyyarusso> And the didn't hit #ubuntu-offtopic, the one that actually has traffic.
<tonyyarusso> *they
<SportChick> apokryphos: any consistency in the spammers' nicks?
<LjL> SportChick: no, but the IPs all begin with 88.232 from what i've seen now, and the message is always the same
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, just the ip and message, not nick
<SportChick> ljl will you paste one to me?
<SportChick> join/nick/message?
<LjL> SportChick: oh, and the realname seems to be "-" in at least two cases
<LjL> SportChick: sure hold on
<SportChick> thanks
<apokryphos> ok, off to bed, see you
<LjL> they seem to be doing it manually
<LjL> at least judging from the fact the number of "::::" and "..." isn't consistent
<LjL> (in the spam message that is)
<LjL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LjL> !no vmware is <reply> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda, ping
<tonyyarusso> I thought we had a ban on him from before...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> Night everyone ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino is here for guidance in running a channel. currently he ops for #ubuntu-lat. i believe he might need some advice on how to counter trolls, that doesnt involve forwarding an ubuntu namespace channel out of the ubuntu namespace
<tonyyarusso> Why forwarding rather than banning?  what sorts of trolls?
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, will you talk with tonyyarusso?
<Minataku> Well, if they're trolling in English I can help out
<willys_fueguino> yes...
<willys_fueguino> I'm thinking how to say it
<Minataku> Otherwise I have the critical difficulty of not understanding what they're saying
<Minataku> lol
<willys_fueguino> (I'm pretty nervous)
<willys_fueguino> Well the problem was..
<willys_fueguino> #ubuntu-lat is a sort of support + offtopic channel...
<willys_fueguino> and sometimes
<Minataku> My channel protection style isn't the typical Freenode style, either, but that really just serves to increase my efficiency
<Hobbsee> Minataku: *grin* - if they're in all caps, that's probably an indication that they're flaming.  or spamming
<willys_fueguino> we use to say bad words... it's a normal thing over there...
<tonyyarusso> "used to" I hope is key there.
<willys_fueguino> We managed the channel that way for 6 months +
<willys_fueguino> But now...
<SportChick> wn8
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, not really with the spanish speakers
<willys_fueguino> mm...
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Not necessarily, I use caps when I'm actually yelling about something, for example
<willys_fueguino> The channel users don't respect the CoC
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: good point
<Minataku> Like "WAIT! STOP! DON'T DO THAT!"
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: majority or a handful?
<willys_fueguino> So as we have troubles with that...
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: almost *everyone*
<willys_fueguino> so...
<willys_fueguino> now I'm forwarding the channel to another one...
<Minataku> Ah, yes, the new "namespace" thing
<willys_fueguino> where the ubuntu CoC isn't respected...
<willys_fueguino> It's not ubuntu named
<willys_fueguino> (##libre)
<Minataku> Freenode is a rather bizarre network when traditional IRC practices are involved
<tonyyarusso> Forwarding the entire channel, or users?
<willys_fueguino> Well...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<willys_fueguino> the entire channel
<tonyyarusso> Minataku: (that's why I like it)
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Minataku> tonyyarusso: lol
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<willys_fueguino> so..
<willys_fueguino> This is a "temporary" solution...
<Minataku> I can't stand it, I walk into a channel with no ops and I think "Something is up here"
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Minataku> Then I have to remind myself that this is Freenode and up is down and so on
<Minataku> XD
<Amaranth> Minataku: freenode isn't really an "IRC network"
<willys_fueguino> So the  channel users are forwarded to that channel so they become aware of the situation....
<Amaranth> it's a communication system for open source users and developers that happens to use the IRC protocol :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: you forgot the <pedant> and </pedant> tags there
<Minataku> lol
<willys_fueguino> many of them doesn't like rules and that's what make the channel "friendly"
<willys_fueguino> (at least for us)
<willys_fueguino> So..
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: Okay; I'd suggest no longer forwarding the entire channel.  banforward all of you current users if you like, but I'd take off the channel one.
<Minataku> Yes, yes, I remember lilo and his somewhat confusing ways very well, rest his awesome soul
<tonyyarusso> That way, if a new person shows up, they'll get into a sparsely populated but respectful channel, rather than the madhouse.
<tonyyarusso> Keep an eye on the madhouse, and if there are users that look sane, unban them and /invite them back.
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: I wouln't say that's a "madhouse"
<tonyyarusso> Enforce strictly to maintain the cleaned room.
<willys_fueguino> XDD
<Minataku> Just remember that looks can be decieving
<elkbuntu> Minataku, the ban can be reinstated as easily as it was removed ;)
<willys_fueguino> then... 1 set a topic that reflects the situation
<Minataku> For example, I may seem at times like a perfectly sane and well-adjusted individual
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Minataku> LjL and Jucato could attest otherwise
<Minataku> lol
<willys_fueguino> 2 let the users know that the temporary channel is ##libre
<Amaranth> Minataku: I'm thinking you're taking this conversation in a direction you won't enjoy.
<willys_fueguino> 3 Stop forwarding the users....
<willys_fueguino> Would that be correct?
* Jucato doesn't attest otherwise...
<Minataku> Amaranth: Well, if you can't rag on yourself then you _really_ have a problem, right?
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: stop forwarding _some_ users - let the good ones stay, but keep the rabble elsewhere.
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: I'm leting go #ubuntu-lat
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: and the channel owner and the others one will too
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: 'k
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: no need to carry the +o usually, 'specially with a script
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: hahah I forgot I had the +o
<willys_fueguino> XDD
<willys_fueguino> (I'm not used to carry that)
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso: I'm forwarding everyone 'cause the biggest number of our users were there because of the regulations we had...
<willys_fueguino> We are EXTREMELY flexible on rules...
<willys_fueguino> We don't like bans...
<willys_fueguino> but if it has to be done...
<willys_fueguino> we do it.
<somerville32> willys_fueguino, If you want to be flexible, then thats ok
<somerville32> willys_fueguino, Just make sure people respect the CoC though
<willys_fueguino> But when we think that's necesary
<gnomefreak> win 18
<gnomefreak> oops
<Minataku> If I have a +o I carry it all the time, it's good to have the show of authority sometimes
<willys_fueguino> somerville32: But to stop having problems like this.. We are going to another channel temporarily where users don't HAVE to respect the ubunteros CoC
<somerville32> willys_fueguino, There is no need to force everyone there
<willys_fueguino> somerville32: mm... good point...
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  I thing ou are inviting them to act up a bit...
<willys_fueguino> "act up"??
<effie_jayx> If I were to have a channel wehre the topic reads something like... "Here be Bad Words and Cursing and mature talk, Beware"
<effie_jayx> you can open a space for it.. .yes... but don't encourage it...
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: that's a warning to "under-age" users...
<effie_jayx> yes
<effie_jayx> but a white letter for the others...
<willys_fueguino> mm... I don't think the guys on the channel consider that like "that"..
<willys_fueguino> anyway... being a "offtopic" channel...
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  just my opinion...
<effie_jayx> check the ubuntu-offtopic channel...
<willys_fueguino> *it's
<willys_fueguino> effie... not "oficial" ubuntu channel...
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  true..
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: like an GNU/linux opinions channel
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  mmkey... it was just an opinion...
<Minataku> Yarr... there be bad words and cursing and mature talk ahead, beware, ye scurvy dog
<Minataku> Sorry, couldn't resist
<willys_fueguino> XDDD
<willys_fueguino> well... We're moving temporarily the #ubuntu.lat community to a non-related channel
<mefistofeles> so... let me get this straight... by using the word "ubuntu" (for example) we have no choice but to follow their rules?
<willys_fueguino> *their CoC
<mefistofeles> so it's not much free as in freedom hehe
<effie_jayx> mefistofeles, "the coc is supposed to be abided even if not signed, because it is what structures the community atmosphere"
<tonyyarusso> mefistofeles: Sure it is.  It's just not free as in "do whatever random disrespectful and immature stuff you want".
<effie_jayx> mefistofeles,  a friend tought me that
<elkbuntu> mefistofeles, it is more a case that if a channel is not going to abide by the Ubuntu CoC, it shouldnt be a channel representing part of the Ubuntu community
<elkbuntu> and as jono once said, the CoC basically says 'dont be an idiot'
<willys_fueguino> lol!
<willys_fueguino> mmmm...
<elkbuntu> except he used 'twat' instead of idiot, but im not sure how well that translates across
<willys_fueguino> me neither elkbuntu :-S
<mefistofeles> wait
<mefistofeles> I read :P
<elkbuntu> willys_fueguino, it's another word for female genitalia ;)
<willys_fueguino> "it is what structures the community atmosphere" ==> not entirely truth
<MagicFab> elkbuntu, someone is actually asking if the mere use of the Ubuntu name ina channel name is enough to have it "covered" by the CoC
<willys_fueguino> elkbuntu: lol!!! XDDDD
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  the d word works fine
<MagicFab> and for reference, the answer is "Canonical asks nicely": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mefistofeles> elkbuntu: well... so..if I make a channel with the word ubuntu on it..Im then inside the ubuntu community right?
<MagicFab> "When participating in Ubuntu IRC channels, please abide by the [WWW]  Code of Conduct."
<mefistofeles> we (as users of #ubuntu-lat) were never taken into account as ubuntu members
<tonyyarusso> mefistofeles: yes.
<mefistofeles> well not until today
<elkbuntu> mefistofeles, it's not as in Member, but rather participant
<mefistofeles> or ubuntu community...dont know what's the exact word
<mefistofeles> elkbuntu: yeah..that
<mefistofeles> ok... well I think I got this clear now
<MagicFab> ah, so mefistofeles was here - sorry, didn't notice
<mefistofeles> MagicFab: heh np
<willys_fueguino> hahahah
<mefistofeles> on the other hand
* MagicFab gets back to radius auth...
<mefistofeles> how is freenode's CoC facing ubuntu's CoC?
<mefistofeles> hmm..how to ask hmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<mefistofeles> I mean... ubuntu's CoC cant "break" freenode's CoC..right?
<tonyyarusso> Freenode is a little bit broader, but still applies.  It's on freenode.net, I believe under "policies"
<elkbuntu> mefistofeles, of course not
<mefistofeles> yeah... ok...thats good
<elkbuntu> mefistofeles, the ubuntu irc guidelines just takes the freenode policy a bit further
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Madpilot
<mefistofeles> elkbuntu: ok...
<Madpilot> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mefistofeles> this may spund silly....what about something called... madbuntu or something like that?
<mefistofeles> will ubuntu's CoC apply to them?
<elkbuntu> mefistofeles, not sure
<mefistofeles> or take for example...fluxbuntu
<mefistofeles> thats a better choice
<mefistofeles> elkbuntu: hehe ok..I got to read the policies
<mefistofeles> just wondering
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<mefistofeles> got another question :S heh
<mefistofeles> is there a way to have a channel with "ubuntu" in the title and not being involved with ubuntu's CoC ... like putting in the topic "This channel is not supported by ubuntu" or anything like that
<mefistofeles> we dont want to loose the channel..but we dont agree with ubuntu's CoC
<mefistofeles> I may have to ask this to freenode's staff heh
<effie_jayx> mefistofeles,  what in the CoC is not to your liking?
<mefistofeles> effie_jayx: well for example the so called "bad words" in channel
<tonyyarusso> LjL's theory just died.
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: New host: @24-151-18-087.dhcp.nwtn.ct.charter.com
<effie_jayx> the ... be respectthere is nothing of that... there is a more general clause in the ubuntu CoC
<effie_jayx> it is
<effie_jayx> Be respectful
<effie_jayx> that's all...
<mefistofeles> well this problem started cuz of someone saying "mierda" in a channel ... heh
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: nvm, ignore that.  I mistyped.  It was actually another 88.232.  You can leave that host alone.  :S
<mefistofeles> thats "shit" for enlgish...
<effie_jayx> did he offend anyone? directly
<mefistofeles> not at all
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I'm beginning to wonder about banning 88.232.* - we've had these all day.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yeah, he happened to do that just after i op'd...nice coincidence
<Hobbsee> would probably make sense - depending on who else is using that hostmask
<mefistofeles> Im going to make an example..I hope it works
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: any way to check that?
<mefistofeles> for example... "I lost my wallet" - "oh shit!"
<Hobbsee> i thought /who 88.232.* would
<Hobbsee> [15:22]  [Who]  C|zZZz is n=asura@88.232.72.14 (gaim)
<Hobbsee> [15:22]  [Who]  End of /WHO list for 88.232.*
<mefistofeles> that kind of "shit" was lol
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Doesn't look familiar, so I doubt they'll come by anyway.
<effie_jayx> mefistofeles, mmm I see... but someone surely got offended...
<mefistofeles> well Magicfab warned him because of that... and som,e other...dont remember the nick banned another for saying that as well
<mefistofeles> and in our own channel..they just took over the channel without notifying the admins
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I think I'm going to.  *sigh*
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: heh, smart
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: It can just be *!*@88.232.*, right?  doesn't need to be *!*@88.232.*.* or anything silly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, first is ok
<tonyyarusso> good
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: first is fine, iirc
<Hobbsee> bf them to here
<tonyyarusso> you sure you want that?
<Hobbsee> what about any false positives?
<tonyyarusso> I'm thinking.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Okay, it's a Turkish ISP.  #1, we have very few Turkish users, #2, they won't be in the English channel, #3, that just seems like a suspicious place to be coming from IP-wise : my conclusion, the cost/benefit analysis of a false positive or two versus just spamming this channel instead is probably worth it for the 24 or 48 hours.
<Minataku> Another one from 88.232
<Minataku> [23:28:57]  * Boo1 (n=Boo1@88.232.72.20) has joined #kubuntu (Spammed and left)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: cool, excellent
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: do anywhere you have ops and I don't I think...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> i cant in -motu or -meeting
<Hobbsee> done the rest though
<Hobbsee> got k-o too
<tonyyarusso> good stuff
<mneptok> oho!
<Hobbsee> mneptok!!!!
<mneptok> the #ubuntu-lat conversation has started
<mneptok> H to the O to the B to the B to the S to the E to the E!
<elkbuntu> the thought of you in cheerleader garb has the ability to scar
<Hobbsee> hahahhaha
<Hobbsee> yes
<effie_jayx> lol
<mneptok> *\o*\  /*o/*  *\o/*
* mneptok shakes his pom-poms
<tonyyarusso> gah
* Hobbsee runs
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, Hobbsee you guys think it's bad? I've met him, i have a more realistic mental image
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: hehe, at least I don't have a visual
<joejaxx> lol mneptok
<elkbuntu> joejaxx, knows my pain!
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  XD
<joejaxx> elkbuntu: hahaha
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no wonder you went crazy....
<mneptok> ohjeez. it's joejaxx.
* elkbuntu thwumps joejaxx with the racist bus driver
<mneptok> he's wunna them Negro footbahll playuhs. y'all know whut THAY-YUH lahk.
<elkbuntu> hearing mneptok describing that would have to have been the funniest thing that whole week
<mneptok> it was .... surreal.
<mneptok> i about had to tie joejaxx to his seat to keep him from punching the guy in the yarbles, while laughing.
<elkbuntu> i wish i could have been there, alas, i was busy yelling at the other bus driver for wanting to take us to that other place
<mneptok> which, in hindsight, might have been cool. a homocide committed while laughing.
<elkbuntu> mneptok, he'd be a perfect candidate for The Joker in the next batman incarnation
<mneptok> but then joejaxx would be in jail, which wouldn't be so cool, i s'pose. at least not for him.
<Amaranth> mneptok doesn't look scary
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, nah, not compared to you
* elkbuntu starts running
* Amaranth rampages in tokyo
<effie_jayx> lol
<effie_jayx> it could read you guys forever
<mneptok> MAH WAHF YEWZED T'BE A MAY'YUN!
<Hobbsee> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
* Hobbsee likes
<Amaranth> mneptok: although i gotta say, you're the kind of guy that would look natural holding a chainsaw
<mneptok> Amaranth: which end?
<Amaranth> depends, did you bring me flowers?
<mneptok> uhhh ... yes?
<Amaranth> alright, you can hold the handle
<mneptok> brb. gotta go buy .... ummm .... Twizzlers.
<Amaranth> I can see it now, mneptok flying down the road on one of those super-scooters wielding a chainsaw
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, in cheerleader garb
<Amaranth> totally
<Amaranth> it's bring it own meets fast and the furious meets texas chainsaw massacre
<tonyyarusso> err...
<tonyyarusso> -offtopic seems to have become the site of marriage proposals now.  weirdos
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Amaranth> that reminds me, can someone add me to !ops?
<Hobbsee> in which channel?
<Amaranth> all the ubuntu ones
<Amaranth> i thought #ubuntu-* shared a factoid
<Hobbsee> didnt think so
<tonyyarusso> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> argh
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> !-offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> offtopic4offtopic - added by Mez on 2007-01-22 02:20:08
<Amaranth> !find ops
<ubotu> Found: libatomic-ops-dev, autopsy, cheops, cheops-ng, freepops (and 5 others)
<Amaranth> bleh, not what i wanted
<Seeker`> does that just find people with "ops" in their name?
<tonyyarusso> Looks like namespaces DO share them.  So the regular !ops is the one he wants.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Amaranth> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seeker`, packages
* Seeker` realises that makes more sense
<Seeker`> 5am is too early :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<effie_jayx> nalioth, I want contrl in ubuntu-lat
* Seeker` is downloading windows vista, as he is a student and can get it for free
<effie_jayx> I can op that channel
<Seeker`> however, its spread over 5 cds, and they make you use a horrible downloader, which is prone to failing
<effie_jayx> they are moking the staffers there...
<Seeker`> and i can only download overnight so i dont annoy housemates
<Seeker`> so i need to check on the downloads regularly :(
<Minataku> Seeker`: You should be klined for that
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seeker`, and your telling us...
<Minataku> Seeker`: If you're dependent on XP, do NOT upgrade to Vista
<Minataku> It kills your XP key
<Seeker`> Minataku: I've got a spare hard drive to install it on. And it isn't an upgrade version.
<Minataku> Seeker`: Either way, you're a fool for doing it in the first place
<Seeker`> Minataku: I dont want to label something as rubbish unless I have tried it myself
* Kamping_Kaiser has no such quams
<Minataku> Seeker`: You can't take the word of credible organizations such as the EFF, FSF and GNU?
<elkbuntu> Minataku, please behave
<Seeker`> Minataku: I would like to see what it is like for myself, and i have an empty 80G hard drive in my computer
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought he/she was
<Minataku> He, and I am
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, calling someone stupid for wanting to get first hand experience is not very nice
<elkbuntu> s/stupid/a fool/
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm not going to argue the point, suffice to say i agree installing vista to decide you dont like it seems silly to me
<Minataku> Sorry, that was out of line
<Minataku> But I just can't imagine installing Vista for any reason other than the computer belonging to my archenemy
* Seeker` feels that if he doesn't try it, he is just "jumping on the bandwagon" and microsoft bashing for the sake of it
<Minataku> Which is where I said
<Minataku> Seeker`: You can't take the word of credible organizations such as the EFF, FSF and GNU?
<elkbuntu> lets stop this now before it gets ugly
<Seeker`> ok
<elkbuntu> Minataku, that's the bandwagon he's talking about
<elkbuntu> </convo>
<Minataku> Seeker`: Sorry for getting bent out of shape and insulting you
<Seeker`> Minataku: Thats ok. I can understand where you are coming from
<Minataku> :3
* Seeker` heads back to bed
<Minataku> Night
<Kamping_Kaiser> sleep well
<Seeker`> night
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: sorry i wasn't here at the time, anyway
<effie_jayx> ok
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: 'tis okay - probably better that way since I was wrong anyway!
<effie_jayx> here is the deal.. and stop me if I am overreacting...
<effie_jayx> :D
<SportChick> hehe
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: no worries :)
<effie_jayx> the channel ubuntu-lat is nt happy about ops being there... they have laughed at you and have decided to hang aorund another channel while you are there
<effie_jayx> they will return once they are gone...
<effie_jayx> I meant to say
<effie_jayx> YOU are gone
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> I just thought you might have missed that ... got lost in translation or something...
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: you talking to me?
* effie_jayx souds very deniro...
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  I just wanted to check
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: I'm in ##libre, not #ubuntu-lat anyway
<effie_jayx> nope...
<effie_jayx> they moved to a new one
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> I should just follow and see how far they go.
<effie_jayx> #net-room
<tonyyarusso> (Undernet?  ;)  )
<effie_jayx> they are on freenode...
<effie_jayx> but the thing is in the mean time
<tonyyarusso> for now :P
<effie_jayx> there are good people in the channel that are being affected by their behavior
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<effie_jayx> and evetually they will loose the channel
<effie_jayx> just because the ops where not doing what they were supposed to
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Minataku said: !DRM is Digital Restrictions Management; read about it at defectivebydesign.org
<tonyyarusso> so invite the good people back to the real one.
<effie_jayx> it's late night in south america
<tonyyarusso> aargh
<effie_jayx> the larks will log to the channel and find confusion
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> that 's tomorrow morning
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> yes tonyyarusso?
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: /invited willy if you want to talk to him about it for a bit.
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: ^^
<effie_jayx> hey willys_fueguino ...
<effie_jayx> listen I am not satisfied at all with the resolution of things in ubuntu-lat
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  willys_fueguino  can't do a thing... he is not an admin anymore
<tonyyarusso> ohp
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  as you know I have always been supportive
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: so you're right.  Okay, well discuss generally, and we'll see about technical access later.
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: yes you were/are
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, nalioth: ping
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  I am
<effie_jayx> I long every day
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: I'm not an op ther anymore...
<effie_jayx> ok
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: but I'll discuss those things on a meeting today
<willys_fueguino> You are ALL invited...
<effie_jayx> please voice my complaint...
<effie_jayx> I am not acting as an op of an ubuntu channel
<effie_jayx> I am talking as a regular user of ubuntu-lat
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: I'll voice your complaint...
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: but I think that if you could be there it would be better
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  it is important to consider that when redirecting you did not ask your users if they wanted to be redirected... and I am totally against "Libertinaje" ... rather than Libertad....
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: mm... guess than I understand you now...
<willys_fueguino> (I'm kind of anarchic)
<willys_fueguino> bah I don't know how to spell that
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino, and I'm too mucho of a goodie goodie
<effie_jayx> thanks tonyyarusso
<willys_fueguino> spanglish?? LOL!!!
<effie_jayx> typo ;)
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: Hopefully this gets taken care of soon
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: It's not something personal against our users, as you would know, many of them agree with my thoughts
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  please let me know the time and date of the meeting an I will surely be there...
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  many ... but all?
<effie_jayx> willys_fueguino,  and believe me... it is not personal...
<willys_fueguino> effie_jayx: it's at 20 PM argentinian time... /msg Smeagol [time]  for checking the local hour over here...
<willys_fueguino> many of them != all...
<willys_fueguino> That's why I disabled the forwarding...
<effie_jayx> and I apreciate it greatly
<willys_fueguino> tonyyarusso maded me change my mind bout that
<effie_jayx> now... the fact that the staffers where in the channel and your community moked was not nice either
<effie_jayx> and not smart at all...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> well I'll leave now... excuse me
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  ping
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: pong
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  did you get to read my request...
<effie_jayx> ?
<tonyyarusso> which would that be?
<tonyyarusso> (ie, probably, but can't keep everything straight atm)
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  op at ubuntu-lat... but I take it back...
<effie_jayx> I don't need more trouble... let them deal with their problems...
<effie_jayx> I was but a mere user there... offering help
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: I don't have the authority to grant that anyway.
<tonyyarusso> You could potentially get ops and use them only sometimes of course.
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  I know
<effie_jayx> but if it ever comes up... becuase I did ask for it... just say .. I am not interested
<effie_jayx> willy:fenguino has told me the channel is not waht it was...
<tonyyarusso> okay
<effie_jayx> and that's why he is not admin
<effie_jayx> Well I'm off...
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  thanks for reading :D
<tonyyarusso> yw
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, zorglu_ said: !strigi is an application which index the files on your desktop. homepage: http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/ package: http://strigi.sourceforge.net/index.php/Binary_packages
<ubotu> In ubotu, mneptok said: jIRCii is feature rich, well designed, free, cross platform GUI IRC client written in Java that provides the same IRC experience on Linux, Windows, and OSX. requires a recent Sun JRE and is available at http://jirc.hick.org
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nothlit said: !fspot is <alias> f-spot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 573 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<Seveas> can't alias there :)
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas
<Seveas> ola
<gnomefreak> good morning
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jrib> hello, can everything here be merged? http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?search=timebased
<gnomefreak> i dont see why not with the feisty one as the main
<Seveas> !no timetable is <alias> release
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !no schedule is <alias> release
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !no timebasedreleases is <alias> release
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> funky
<Seveas> bug in bot
<Seveas> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<PriceChild> Another one :O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gee
<LjL> i'm slow enough by myself
<LjL> but chanserv doesn't help *at all* lately
<LjL> Seveas: i'd have been faster for that matter, if chanserv didn't take like 7 seconds to op me
<apokryphos> yeah, it took ages to go through
<LjL> same thing happened yesterday too... annoying
<Seveas> blame nalioth, jenda, rob and SportChick :)
<Seveas> (I love highlighting)
<jenda> Not me!
<LjL> evil :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> my connection has been really poor these past days :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Seveas> jenda, mine as well
<LjL> now it's fast. of course. when nothing's going on, it's fast :P
<Seveas> but I'm on hotel wifi :)
<jenda> hehe :)
* SportChick wonders what she did :(
<jenda> Oh, I forgot
<jenda> Seveas: what are we blamed for?
<LjL> jenda: want a complete list? :P
<LjL> hm i'll check out something
<jenda> hehe :)
<Seveas> LOL
<Seveas> oops
<Seveas> so much for LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* SportChick looks at Seveas :(
<Seveas> SportChick, am I that ugly that looking at me makes you sad?
<SportChick> no, I can't figure out what you're blaming me for or why!
<SportChick> mean Seveas :p
<Seveas> SportChick, I blame freenode staff for chanserv being slow
<SportChick> puh
<SportChick> I'm blissfully ignorant :)
<SportChick> blame the _technical_ staff
<LjL> just turn that wheel faster! we need the clock speed! ;P
<LjL> or try switching from pascalines to relays, perhaps you can plan for valves later
* SportChick pokes Seveas for mis-casting blame
<Seveas> @lart SportChick
* Ubugtu tickles SportChick's feet with a feather
<SportChick> @lart Seveas
* Ubugtu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses SportChick's head to break the homerun record
<SportChick> hrm
<LjL> tsk tsk
<SportChick> does ubugtu use the same database as jbot?
<Seveas> no
<SportChick> seems very similar
<SportChick> @weather klax
* LjL gives SportChick an 
<Seveas> maybe the one who operates jbot grabbed my larts :)
<SportChick> there's no a in Sportchick :p
<LjL> SportChick: no, but there is in seveas
<SportChick> doubt it :)
<SportChick> jbot's been around for ages
<SportChick> but then perhaps ubugtu has too :)
<Seveas> only a year
<Seveas> I grabbed larts from the old ubotu
<SportChick> jbot is on ##essy
<SportChick> and some other channels
<SportChick> but he is also the same as ibot, purl and apt
<SportChick> they all have the same database
<Seveas> yeah, ubotu and apt were the same once
<LjL> bot programmers are well known for having no imagination
<SportChick> aha
<Seveas> but ubugtu has newer larts as well
<Seveas> @lart 33 SportChick
* Ubugtu sets SportChick's keyboard layout to gaelic
<Seveas> @lart 34 SportChick
* Ubugtu runs automatix on SportChick's machine
<Seveas> @lart 35 SportChick
* Ubugtu gets the neuraliser out and points it at SportChick
<Seveas> @lart 36 SportChick
<SportChick> does ubugtu spell better than jbot?
* Ubugtu defenestrates SportChick
<Seveas> @lart 37 SportChick
* Ubugtu smacks SportChick with a vista DVD. COOTIES!
<Seveas> @lart 38 SportChick
* Ubugtu spanks SportChick with a pink tutu
<SportChick> hehe
<Seveas> @lart 32 SportChick
* Ubugtu divides SportChick by zero
<Seveas> @lart 31 SportChick
* Ubugtu takes SportChick to number 3 airlock and throws SportChick out
<LjL> @lart 28 Seves
* Ubugtu thwacks Seves with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<SportChick> Seveas: come visit jbot :)
<Seveas> no
<SportChick> oh
<Seveas> busy
<SportChick> sorry
* SportChick goes away
<Seveas> so stop poking me :p
<Pricey> What's with the opping on the netsplit? :)
<LjL> Pricey: you never know... :)
<Pricey> hehe ok :)
<Pricey> "just incase" :)
<gnomefreak> its SportChick that caused that ;)
<LjL> well netsplits can be caused by DoS attacks. at least they might
<Pricey> who else :P
<gnomefreak> !aiglx-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: "new-legacy" (i.e. >GeForce4 + others) ATI: Radeon 7000 through 9250 (r100 and r200 generations), Intel: i830 through i945 and possible Via, Sis and S3 Savage. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<SportChick> gnomefreak: grrrr, if you guys keep blaming me for everything I'm leaving :p
* Pricey wipes the tear from gnomefreak's eye
<gnomefreak> ty lol
<gnomefreak> hes gonna get annoying (not you Pricey)
<gnomefreak> crap
<PriceChild> what?
<gnomefreak> trying to remember how to invite myself to a channel
<PriceChild> :)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: /cs invite #channel
<apokryphos> ChanServ [ChanServ@services.] : An access level of [51]  is required for [INVITE]  on #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- An access level of [51]  is required for  [INVITE]  on #ubuntu-xgl
<apokryphos> now that is something I haven't seen before 8)
<gnomefreak> i know why i think
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> ?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you around?
<apokryphos> staffer closed it down?
<PriceChild> nalioth's powers?
<PriceChild> haha :)
<gnomefreak> the way he closed it we cant invite us to it. i just wanted to clean ban list
<apokryphos> if you had level 25+ you could do it from here :P
* gnomefreak blames nalioth   <see SportChick i didnt balme you this time> :)
<PriceChild> :)
<SportChick> hehe gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i dont think i had 30 in there
<apokryphos> yup, just 10
<PriceChild> you've only got 10 gnomefreak
<PriceChild> hehe you've stooped to my level :)
<gnomefreak> SportChick: can you open #ubuntu-xgl or atleast invite me in there somehow
<SportChick> gnomefreak: checking to see if I can
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> never mind
<gnomefreak> it doesnt look like there is any bans
<SportChick> somehow cmdinvite got turned off
<gnomefreak> that would do it
<SportChick> unforunately, I can't touch it without a GC asking
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ty for looking at it
<Seveas> SportChick, I'm gc
<Seveas> I ask :)
<SportChick> ok
<gnomefreak> lol ty seveas
<SportChick> Seveas: you want us to turn cmdinvite back on, correct?:
<gnomefreak> SportChick: i just want the ban list cleared it can go back the way it is after
<Seveas> SportChick, yeah, that'll do
<apokryphos> after? I don't think we plan on re-opening it
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: we dont
<Seveas> apokryphos, I think he meant the cmdinvite thing
<gnomefreak> thats why cmdinvite can be turned back off
<gnomefreak> sweet pretty colors when no errors :)
<SportChick> gnomefreak: you should have an invite momentarily
<SportChick> as in now :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> nope
<SportChick> sure
<SportChick> no?
<apokryphos> still on, it seems
<gnomefreak> im in ty bear
<SportChick> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ok it can be closed
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> thanking someone that isnt even here
<SportChick> gnomefreak: hehe
<SportChick> gnomefreak: BearPerson did your bidding on my request :)
* gnomefreak *hugs* PriceChild  sees your gonna need it
<gnomefreak> SportChick: thank him for me please :)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: kbrooks
<PriceChild> grrrrrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> lol
* apokryphos keeps an eye out
* PriceChild contemplates getting his warning face on again at the risk of someone shouting at me for trying to push beginners away from compositing
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: he seems to be unbanned from all channels by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> hes not a beginner
<gnomefreak> hes young and he was/maybe still is easyubuntu devel
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, is kbrooks someone known?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
* PriceChild thought he recognised his name
<apokryphos> Seveas: can we turn on +J ?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: hes been baned from most of the main channels for a long time
<PriceChild> ok :S
<Seveas> gnomefreak, now we can
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: he meant you i think
<Seveas> err yeah
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, i don't think he's an attacker...?
<apokryphos> these bots are one-hit wonders. Never return after the original. Annoying.
* SportChick hides from gnomefreak and Seveas and all the others
<PriceChild> apokryphos, want more fun? :)
<apokryphos> nah, it is better for sure, but it means that our eventual +Rr don't do anything, since they're one-hit wonders
<apokryphos> and it's all so quick :/. Not like the old bots
<apokryphos> but you know, little kids with scripts get bored on the weekend
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: es is Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: es is Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: es is If you are lookin for help in spanish please join the channels #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es or #edubuntu-es, there you will get more help.
<Seveas> !es is <reply> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<apokryphos> :/
<ubotu> es is already known
<Seveas> apokryphos, I asked him for that ;)
<Seveas> !no es is <reply> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<apokryphos> ah, ok
<Seveas> !es > erusul
<apokryphos> ok, join throttling on now. Let's see how it goes.
<gnomefreak> what is 10,3? 10 users in 3seconds?
<LjL> read the stuff at freenode.net, i won't even attempt explaining it since i'll never quite understand it myself :P
<LjL> i guess i short write it down in C to have a chance of understanding it ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> k ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<LjL> should we say in the -unregged topic that people can try joining #ubuntu again if they are overflowed there, or better to just make them register as usual?
<apokryphos> hm, let me play with it. It shouldn't be getting any innocents.
<LjL> apokryphos: those who who joined weren't, you think?
<apokryphos> I'm not sure, but I'll test
<LjL> well there didn't seem to be that many joins when octal joined... so i guess he did in on purpose
<apokryphos> yeah, I tested the settings and they seem fine enough
<tonyyarusso> We throttle #ubuntu now?
<apokryphos> yeah
<tonyyarusso> good to know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> for now atleast
<tonyyarusso> odd one in -meeting if anyone's interested.
<gnomefreak> odd == understatment
<Minataku> Is he still in there?
<gnomefreak> no
<Minataku> Aw... I missed the fun
<Minataku> XD
<tonyyarusso> now he's at -marketing :P
<Minataku> lol
<mc44> clearly on a mission to convert us all to jabber
<Minataku> Isn't that that failed IM protocol?
<Minataku> It was big stuff for a couple months then nobody ever heard of it again?
<tsmithe> still around
<tsmithe> google talk uses it
<Minataku> Ah
* PriceChild uses it with all the ubuntuforums staff that use im
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Have you had a chance to beat your head against a wall about -lat yet?
<Seveas> what's up with -lat?
<Minataku> Who wants a laugh? http://www.gearlog.com/2007/02/flashback_1983_the_microsoft_m.php :3
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: They apparently had lots of CoC issues, and ended up just forwarding the channel outside the Ubuntu namespace so they wouldn't have to worry about it, and...I don't even know quite what else since I don't speak Spanish really.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hmm
<Minataku> Yeah, I was here listening to it all and it was pretty interesting, to say the least
<Minataku> Apparantly it was created in the first place more-or-less outside the CoC
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: willys_feguino (or however you spell that) and effie_jax are familiar I think.
<Minataku> It was a rather social channel where the members had all sorts of camaraderie like a group of people would in a sports bar
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: At last check it was forwarding to ##libre, were I am idling now.
<Minataku> Swearing, mature talk, and so on
<Minataku> Once they tried to become official, suddenly being under a very restrictive CoC wasn't anyone's cup of tea
<Minataku> So the channel seems to be technically closed more or less, forwarding to ##libre as tonyyarusso said
<Minataku> Or at least that's what I got from all of it
<tonyyarusso> Oh, and there's a bot on the access list.
<tonyyarusso> Don't know what this means, but "HorD> seveas est en -lat ahora"
<Minataku> seveas is in -lat now
<Minataku> I believe
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> the channel is not forwarding currently
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> good
<Minataku> My Spanish is extremely rusty considering after I finished it in HS I forgot all of it
<Minataku> lol
<tonyyarusso> My Spanish is rubbed off of friends who took it :S
<tonyyarusso> my parents are fluent though
<Seveas> heh
<Minataku> Heehee, kinda like my Japanese
<Seveas> I'm *extremely busy* now, I just broke ubotu and it'll take a while to fix
<Minataku> Which is purely from watching anime
<Minataku> Seveas: Dropped a wrench in the gears?
<Seveas> Minataku, sort of
<Minataku> Ouch
<Seveas> no, planned
<PriceChild> Seveas, can code anything, even fixes.... we shouldn't be worrying... should we? :P
<Seveas> not yet
<PriceChild> LjL, ubotwo ?
* tonyyarusso panics
<tonyyarusso> :P
* PriceChild calms tonyyarusso 
<mc44> dont worry, Im sure he's just converting the code to C for optimisation purposees
<tonyyarusso> I have just been given a cool script for any irssi users out there btw, for switching between lots of windows in another way.
<apokryphos> killall irssi && kvirc ?
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v willys_fueguino]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Oooooooooh... 56F in my room
* tonyyarusso bops apokryphos on the head
<apokryphos> +J obviously won't know about DCC sends
<Minataku> Seveas: As long as you backed up ubotu before embarking on a serious modification
<Seveas> Minataku, of course
<Seveas> Minataku, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+code
<apokryphos> actually, +J is pretty good. It puts all DCC exploit victims in one place ;-)
<PriceChild> apokryphos, you planned that 8-)
<SportChick> :)
<Minataku> Seveas: The we're all safe. ^^
<Minataku> s/The/Then/
<tonyyarusso> I is a K-line like a network remove or kickban?  (ie, can they come back anytime soon?)
<Seveas> network ban
<tonyyarusso> Also, I have a hilight on dcc, but it doesn't trigger when it's not in the channel, like this time.  Any way around that?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: after bad mouthing me, have you gotten -xgl sorted?
<apokryphos> nalioth: yeah :P
<gnomefreak> yes its all down :) i was playing i was blaming SportChick this morning so i had to blame someone else
<Minataku> k-line (case sensitive, remember) is a ban from a single server on a network
<SportChick> gnomefreak: _now_ what am I being blamed for?
<gnomefreak> SportChick: nothing :)
<Minataku> g-line is a ban from _every_ server on a network
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Also related is a z-line, which refuses connections from a particular IP before they're even allowed to connect
<SportChick> good morning nalioth, sweety
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: So why net channels bans on K-lined bots?
<Minataku> k and g let them connect then if they're matched they're dropped
<tonyyarusso> Minataku: ah
<Minataku> I'm a former IRC Operator from a defunct network, so I know all this stuff
<mc44> hence ubuntu :)
<mc44> doh, wreong channel
<Minataku> I hate when that happens
<Minataku> Or worse, when I have the wrong desktop
<Minataku> And type a command into XChat instead of an xterm
<Minataku> X3
<tonyyarusso> yay ljl
<nalioth> hi y'all
* PriceChild wonders what kbrooks' is doing
<apokryphos> hi nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<phos-phoros> I assume, if the issue regarding the disconnections was not fit, I would not be here?
<phos-phoros> s/fit/fixed
<LjL> phos-phoros: what issue?
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: Actually, you would still be able to join, but we test it.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: exploit
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: join ##tonyyarusso for your test
<phos-phoros> tonyyarusso, would you mind testing it.
<phos-phoros> ok
<LjL> but you're already in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> LjL: wasn't banned.
<apokryphos> sent to -unregged
<LjL> ah
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: Looks good.
<LjL> no forwards anymore?
<PriceChild> LjL, +J
<LjL> ah right, they all rejoin together...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Depends - the ones that don't get shunted by the J will
<phos-phoros> ok
<apokryphos> it's good, because it throws them all into one place where we can tell them, and it stops their /join spam immediately after
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: (PS, don't repeat the line I said, ever)
<LjL> sure
<phos-phoros> you don't think by chance, coincidentally I dropped...while those users were making use of that \exploit?
<LjL> could put that in the -unregged topic perhaps
<phos-phoros> tonyyarusso, sure thing.
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: That happens sometimes, but rarely.
<LjL> phos-phoros: it can happen, it's not very likely but it can happen
<LjL> if you quit with 104 connection reset by peer, right after an exploit, well chances are...
<phos-phoros> tonyyarusso, I'll change back to the default port, and would you mind trying the exploit again?
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: sure
<LjL> phos-phoros, at any rate there is nothing to be lost connecting to 8001
<tonyyarusso> LjL: It happens though.
<phos-phoros> iirc, the issue for myself was resolved with a firmware upgrade, some time ago.
<phos-phoros> ok, brb.
<apokryphos> quite definitely a vlnerability in your router
<apokryphos> it was the exact second as the others :P
<LjL> dunno, there's been a few people saying they had it already fixed, but then they still disconnected
<LjL> my guess is that they, uhm. but whatever.
<phos-phoros> tonyyarusso, mind trying that again?
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: /join again
<Minataku> Is this "s?ar?k?y?lo??er" again or that DCC 0000000000000000(and so on)?
<Minataku> Note letters replaced to defuse it
<LjL> latter
<tonyyarusso> phos-phoros: still looks fine.
<tonyyarusso> ...
<Minataku> Ah
<phos-phoros> good.
<Seveas> start.key.logg.er is not used anymore
<Seveas> antivirus is easier updated than router firmware
<Minataku> True
<Minataku> But there's always the chance that someone's subscription expired before that fix
<tonyyarusso> LjL, apokryphos: I can't get him to quit with the regular port.  You want to try?  Could actually be fine.
<Minataku> Since if you don't pay Symantec their protection fee, bad things happen to you
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Well, COULD happen, at any rate
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: do you have to connect via 8001 or something?
<apokryphos> to stop it, yeah
<tonyyarusso> ah.  that explains your error msg
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> woo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, woo fixed? :)
<somerville32> moo
<Seeker`> baaaa
<tonyyarusso> neigh
<Seeker`> woof
<PriceChild> woof
<PriceChild> damn :(
* PriceChild loses
<Seeker`> beatcha
<Seeker`> meow
<tonyyarusso> *munch**munch*
<somerville32> caw caw
<tonyyarusso> what am I?
<somerville32> Seveas eating a spammer?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<somerville32> Seveas eating a crunchy spammer?
<tonyyarusso> Nope
<tonyyarusso> A grue!
<somerville32> Oh, so ompaul?
<subzero2000> So, how does one go about rejoining #ubuntu after the FixDCC article on help.ubuntu.com?
<somerville32> ;] 
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: haha
<nalioth> subzero2000: join #subzerotest
<ompaul> .... what
<somerville32> ompaul: The grue, according to scholars of the Great Underground Empire, is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is either adventurers or enchanters, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its extreme fear of light.
<ompaul> somerville32, I'll get back to you next week with a laugh about that
* ompaul chortle
<ompaul> s
* somerville32 accepts the raincheck.
<nalioth> subzero2000: you are not currently banned in #ubuntu
<subzero2000> Thank you.
<subzero2000> nalioth -> I seem to still be getting directed to #ubuntu-read-topic. Is there a reason why?
<LjL> subzero2000: yes i suppose, you are affected by a router problem... have you read the topic?
<ublender> er, #ubuntu-read-topic sent me here... something about I had to change my server to chat.freenode.net/8001. DONE. so what now?
<Seveas> ublender, join #blendertest
<subzero2000> I did what it suggested. I changed to port 8001. Is that sufficient, or do I need to also upgrade my router's firmware?
<Seeker`> can someone test if i am vulnerable?
<ublender> ok, i'm there
<LjL> subzero2000: it is sufficient, i will test you if you don't mind
<nalioth> let me look again, subzero2000
<subzero2000> I don't mind.
<LjL> subzero2000: you're ok, i'll let you join momentarily
<Seveas> ublender, ban removed
<LjL> nalioth: uh? you did that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> his quit i mean
<nalioth> LjL: nope
<nalioth> subzero2000: you should be fixed up
<Seveas> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild
<subzero2000> Thanks, that lifted the ban, although the DCC file transfer crashed my copy of Colloquy.
<LjL> Seveas, nalioth, btw, i suggest you use CTCP. for some reason, we had a user who wouldn't go down with PRIVMSG
<Seveas> adding/editing factoids currently is broken
<PriceChild> grrr... annoying people pinging me :P
<Seveas> PriceChild, this was for a reason
<nalioth> LjL: huh?
<LjL> nalioth: with the exploit.
<PriceChild> I was only joking sorry Seveas :)
<Seveas> I'll fix the bot tomorrow
* nalioth is lost
* PriceChild hugs Seveas 
* Seveas finds nalioth 
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ignore him ive seen him the past few days "just saying crap"
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah sorry... he's just been constantly trying to tell me I'm wrong the past few days :(
<Seveas> who?
<gnomefreak> aiglx_works_now:
<ompaul> PriceChild, and gnomefreak ^^ who as Seveas said
<gnomefreak> see gnomefreak above
<ompaul> gnomefreak, can't see as that is outside my current window - it might be logged :) or you can pm
<Seveas> <gnomefreak> aiglx_works_now:
<gnomefreak> aiglx_works_now him
<PriceChild> tsmithe`, hehe... found a way aroudn? :)
<tsmithe`> PriceChild, eh?
<tsmithe`> around what?
<PriceChild> Nothing.... :)
<tsmithe`> oooh
<tsmithe`> of course!
<xelados> I followed the instructions on ubuntu.com to fix the DCCexploit using Fix 1. Can I be allowed back into #ubuntu?
<LjL> xelados: sure, let me test you
<xelados> k
<xelados> It says I received a malformed DCC request, with the contents of "aaaaa', etc
<LjL> it's ok
<Seveas> LjL, what's the command you use to test?
<xelados> Thanks! :)
<LjL> you can join
<SportChick> nalioth: I'm always lost - that's why they always blame me for stuff :(
<Seveas> (pm it :))
<ompaul> Seveas, I thought that a pm might not work in some cases
<nalioth> it doesn't
<Minataku> Hey, uh... #kubuntu lacks chmode +t
<tonyyarusso> that's not good
<Minataku> While we're on the topic, #kubuntu-offtopic is the same
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: it's not needed
<nalioth> Minataku: it's not needed
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Oh?
<tonyyarusso> how come?
<Minataku> Yeah it is
<nalioth> because folks behave in those channels
<Minataku> I just tested it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Minataku> It's definitely needed
<LjL> as long as people don't mess around, why should it be needed?
<tonyyarusso> Minataku: he means socially, not technically ;)
<Minataku> nalioth: No, people just don't realize it's not on
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<Minataku> tonyyarusso: Ah
<nalioth> Minataku: the channels have been this way for years
<nalioth> we are aware of their status
<Minataku> LjL: People are used to it being on, look at me, I've been in there for two weeks and just noticed it's off
<Minataku> nalioth: Not of the "prevention" mind, are you? X3
<Minataku> nalioth: Do you keep your house and car unlocked, too?
<Seeker`> Minataku: There is a difference between channel topics and cars.
<nalioth> i do.
<Minataku> Seeker`: It's the issue of misplaced trust
<Minataku> Sure, just because nothing happens for X amount of time doesn't mean it'll never happen
<nalioth> Minataku: oh, it happens.
<nalioth> Minataku: we ban the miscreants and continue
<gnomefreak> Minataku: /msg chanserv info #channel     will tell you what chan modes are set you dont need to change the topic to find out and /msg chansev is easier and faster
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Actually they're listed in XChat's titlebar if I've selected that channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ossurayynot]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> That's how I finally noticed that +t was missing
<Minataku> lol
* gnomefreak doesnt know what client you use
<Minataku> I actually looked up there for some undefined reason
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda,  ping
<jenda> effie_jayx: pong
<effie_jayx> jenda,  I need some advice on a bot I have in the ubuntu-ve channel
<effie_jayx> I want to add shedule capabilities
<jenda> oh
<effie_jayx> any docs or anything around I could read?
<jenda> effie_jayx: The only thing I know about that bot is that smurf owns it...
<jenda> ...and the only thing I know about smurf is that you can find him in #ubuntu-locoteams ;)
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> cool
<effie_jayx> jenda,  thanks
<jenda> np
<Seveas> effie_jayx, locobot does only logging and nothing else.
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  waht about the bot in meeting that tells times of meetings
<Seveas> that's ubugtu
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  I am interested in a similar one but not for a ubuntu channel... the local LUG is hopping to have one that can help organizing and informing...
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  what keywords would help me find info about those kinds of bots
<Seveas> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<effie_jayx> thanks Seveas
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-04
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> LjL: stop
<LjL> nalioth: uh?
<nalioth> LjL: your bans are useless
<LjL> why?
<nalioth> they've all been klined
<LjL> nalioth: i'm banforwarding the victims actually
<nalioth> victims? we still have those?
<LjL> apparently
<LjL> the one banning was seveas :P
<LjL> but i guess it was just his script that bans global notices
<LjL> nalioth: one thing... now with +J, if we set +r as i just did, during the time -unregged is +i to kick everyone, people who try to join could find themselves locked out of everything i imagine
<nalioth> LjL: if you /kick them one at a time (like i do) you don't run into that
<LjL> nalioth: i do kick them one at a time, since i have no script... still someone could overflow i suppose. well, if the settings are relaxed enough, which i think they are, perhaps not
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: can you put a ban for *!*@88.232.* in #ubuntu-meeting please?  the spammers are hitting there as well
<Hobbsee> and i dont have access there
<LjL> wow you're really banning things like that?
<Hobbsee> LjL: do a /who *!*@88.232.*
<LjL> yeah i know it's a spammers' subnet these days
<LjL> reverse DNS shows a spanish ISP last time i tried
<Hobbsee> it's gotten hit so many times in the past day or so...
<LjL> hm, not with the ones that are online now though
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<LjL> i mean, the ones that are in /who right now don't reverse-resolve to the spanish ISP i had in mind Hobbsee
<nalioth> ok
<LjL> actually i can't do reverse DNS on them at all
* Hobbsee cant see anyone there on the /who list
<Minataku> Give me an example IP
<Minataku> I'll see what I can run on it
<Hobbsee> Minataku: of a spammer?
<Hobbsee> [12:12]  --> Veroi22 has joined this channel (n=Veroi22@88.232.77.225).
<Minataku> Sure
<LjL> Hobbsee: erkanoz07 and codestr0m
<nalioth> Hobbsee: sorted?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yeah, think so
<nalioth> i guess i could have routed them to ##bigpointystick
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Hobbsee> haha
<LjL>  /who *88.232*
<Minataku> That one doesn't even resolve period
<fr500_> hello
<Hobbsee> LjL: ahh, there it is
<Hobbsee> hey fr500_
<fr500_> can anyone help me with this dcc issue?
<LjL> sure
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LjL> fr500_: have you followed the instructions in the topic?
<fr500_> LjL: i updated firmware
<nalioth> LjL: do both a channel test and a ctcp test, please
<LjL> you... wow.
<LjL> you're the first
<LjL> ok nalioth
<LjL> fr500_, i'll test you if you don't mind. join ##ljl please
<fr500_> ok
<LjL> Hobbsee, you DCCd me?
<Amaranth> Mez: ping?
<DBO> wow
<DBO> someone actually updated the firmware
<Hobbsee> LjL: just testing
<DBO> Im really impressed =)
<LjL> not fixed
<DBO> thats a shame...
<LjL> Hobbsee: oh that was an exploit attempt? my client took it as a genuine DCC
<LjL> fr500_, it doesn't seem to be quite fixed yet
<Hobbsee> LjL: nope
<Hobbsee> it was genuine
<LjL> fr500_: i suggest connecting to port 8001
<nalioth> guess its 8001 city
<fr500_> ok
<LjL> nalioth: even this time, the PRIVMSG (though still public channel) one had no effect, while it did in CTCP
<LjL> (CTCP was to the channel too)
<nalioth> LjL: be careful where you do channel ctcp tests
* Hobbsee notes that feisty's servers connect to 8001 by default now - at least konvi's do
<LjL> nalioth, i did it in ##ljl
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Yeah, I think Mez patched it.
<fr500> switched port
<LjL> fr500: join ##ljl again please
<Amaranth> can't you hook some code into the ircd to automatically kline people who do that?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: yep
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: he's got one, hence the being careful...
<Amaranth> that's irc client scripts, afaik
<LjL> fr500: you're ok now
<fr500> ok
<ReKlipz> Someone want to help me with this DCCExploit thing?
<LjL> ReKlipz, you're an exploit victim too right
<LjL> yes
<Amaranth> crap crap crap i can't remember how to get into the control panel thing on mez's server
<LjL> ReKlipz: followed the instructions on the topic?
<Amaranth> ReKlipz: you're in omaha?
<ReKlipz> i did the fix #1
<ReKlipz> yes, in omaha
<Amaranth> me too
<LjL> ReKlipz: join ##ljl then please
<Hobbsee> LjL: he's fine
<LjL> k
<LjL> Hobbsee, tried with CTCP too?
* Hobbsee sent him a notice :P
<ReKlipz> heh, so why is it that the victims have to go thru this?
<LjL> hmm, i haven't tried notices actually
<Hobbsee> CTCP what?  there are multiple types
<LjL> Hobbsee: ctcp no type
<LjL> Hobbsee: just a ctcp containing the exploit
<Hobbsee> ReKlipz: to stop them being constantly kicked every time someone runs an exploit
<LjL> ReKlipz: just to make sure it's fixed
<Hobbsee> LjL: yes.  CTCP != just notices, btw
<Amaranth> ReKlipz: because if the guy doing the exploit doesn't disconnect anyone it's less annoying for everyone
<ReKlipz> ah i gotcha
<Amaranth> CTCP is a privmsg
<ReKlipz> so its really my/the victins fault
<Hobbsee> ban removed :)
<Amaranth> notice is a privmsg too, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> ReKlipz: it's your routers fault
<LjL> actually notice is just notice
<ReKlipz> my neighbors' routers fault...
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: sort of
<Hobbsee> ReKlipz: yeah :)
<ReKlipz> =
<LjL> a CTCP can be sent by PRIVMSG *or* NOTICE
<ReKlipz> =)
<Hobbsee> LjL: CTCP can also be a ping, or a version request, iirc.
<LjL> the standard is that the CTCP request is sent by PRIVMSG and the CTCP reply is sent by NOTICE
<LjL> if i recall correctly
<LjL> Hobbsee: that's what a CTCP *is* most of the time
<LjL> it's the reason it exists for
<ReKlipz> can i ask a quick support question?
<Minataku> CTCPs are just speciallt crafted PRIVMSG/NOTICEs
<LjL> ReKlipz: no :)
<ReKlipz> k :)
<LjL> Minataku: that's what i said
<ReKlipz> thx guys
<Hobbsee> ReKlipz: #ubuntu's open to you, btw
<Minataku> Also, /me or /action is the same
<ReKlipz> Hobbsee: i'm there
<Amaranth> the only CTCP that works as a NOTICE here is PING
<LjL> anyway, dissertations about the IRC standard aside
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i used to write IRC bots for run to learn programming languages
<LjL> the point is: some people seem to be affected by the exploit when done via CTCP, but *not* when done via simple PRIVMSG
<LjL> not tried NOTICE yet (with or without CTCP), so don't know
<Amaranth> weird
<LjL> so, try CTCP when testing them
<Amaranth> oh, i always do
<Amaranth> ugh
<Amaranth> damnit, i can't setup a MySQL database :/
<LjL> actually, it might be that konversation is weird and uses NOTICE for CTCP, so i've been sending NOTICEs and what makes a difference is that and not the CTCP...
<LjL> need a telnet to check i guess
<LjL> except freenode doesn't let me join for some reason... USER takes 4 arguments doesn't it?
<Minataku> I'd have to check the RFC
<LjL> nevermind - i was just stupid.
<LjL> (forgot the port in telnet *cough*)
<LjL> anyway - CTCP is sent by PRIVMSG here, so it's actually the CTCP that makes the difference
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> man, Mez's server must be getting slammed :/
<Amaranth> i say that and then it starts flying
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkEl]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !-real
<ubotu> real is <alias> codecs - added by Madpilot on 2006-12-12 09:36:59
<Hobbsee> !-real player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !real player is <alias> codecs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca!##windows]  by Hobbsee
<nickspamming> hey hobbsee :P
<Hobbsee> hey nickspamming :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca!##windows]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> did you enjoy that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nickspamming> why thank you
<Hobbsee> :)
<nickspamming> meh... doesn't matter to me
<nickspamming> I just have to rejoin my channels now... since +u doesn't work on this nick
<nickspamming> oh... and everybody...
<nickspamming> please suspend Hobbsee's operator privileges, she's abusing them in #ubuntu-offtopic by kicking people :D
* nickspamming stops talking and disappears
<Hobbsee> nickspamming: you could just re identify
<nickspamming> Hobbsee: yeah... but then... I'd still have to manually join them...
<nickspamming> I haven't set up autojoin in nickserv...
<nickspamming> (does freenode have that feature)?
* nickspamming autojoins with konversation
<Hobbsee> didnt think so - but your client will
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Hey, incorrect description found
<Minataku> [22:32:43]  ubotu libsigsegv-dev: Library for handling page faults in a portable way. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Minataku> SIGSEGV has nothing to do with page faults
<Minataku> It's a memory segmentation violatio
<Minataku> n
<apokryphos> Minataku: take it up with the packagers.
<Minataku> Who are they? XD
<apokryphos> !packages | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Minataku> Suggest s/awkward/discouraged/
<Minataku> Manual compilation and installation is hardly "awkward"
<apokryphos> in comparison to apt-get install, for new users, it certainly is, yes.
<apokryphos> anyhow, off to bed now 8)
<Minataku> Sorry, I like to keep it fair to all
<Minataku> New and experienced XD
<Stapol> Can someone help me with the #ubuntu-read-topic channel?
<Mez> Amaranth - yeah it is - it does this now and then
<Mez> fucking spam droids
<Tido> I'd like to be let back into #ubuntu.  I'm on port 8001 now
<nalioth> Tido: join me in ##tido
<Tido> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> Tido: you should be ok now
<nalioth> thanks for your patience
<Tido> was that what all that 'lesbian' spam was about?
<nalioth> Tido: please don't repeat those strings any where
<tonyy> nalioth, Tido: May I try something as well?
<Tido> as long as it's nothing a reboot won't fix, I don't care
* SportChick pokes tonyy 
<tonyy> Tido: join ##tonyyarusso this time?
<tonyy> Tido: Okay, good.
<Tido> thx
<tonyy> nalioth: We were messing with things earlier and finding some that worked while others we thought should didn't, so I'm double checking what we learned
* Hobbsee pokes SportChick 
* SportChick hides behind tonn
<SportChick> s/tonn/tonyy/
* SportChick peeks out at Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee tickles SportChick 
<tonyy> Hobbsee: I left a very enlightened comment on your "blog" ;)
<Hobbsee> oh?
<SportChick> Hobbsee has a blog?
<Hobbsee> yes
<tonyy> a "blog" so far
<Hobbsee> http://hobbsee.blogspot.com/
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> SportChick: my myspace is better though.
* SportChick hates myspace :)
<tonyy> MySpace is eeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllll
<Hobbsee> SportChick: http://myspace.com/creamier_oak  :D
<tonyy> meanie
<SportChick> Hobbsee: hehe nice blogspot blog :D
<Hobbsee> SportChick: :)
<tonyy> wait for it....
<SportChick> tonyy: hehe, he's gotta start somewhere :D
<tonyy> +s
<Hobbsee> SportChick: he?
<SportChick> Hobbsee: huhn?
* Hobbsee is not a he
<nalioth> Hobbsee is the Queen of the Pointy Stick Of Doom
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you mean the Queen *with* the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<tonyy> I'm amused you have a trademark symbol easily accessible just for that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<SportChick> Hobbsee is a she? :D
<SportChick> w00t!!!
<Hobbsee> yes :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> very much so :P
<SportChick> yay for irc-shes :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<nalioth> women on irc are a myth
<nixternal> nalioth: rr72 d c c in #ubuntu-chicago but don't say I told you. say you got it from the freenode bot
<SportChick> Hobbsee: http://www.kirkanddonna.com/donna/
<SportChick> nalioth: lol - you remember my blog post about that don't you?
<tonyy> nalioth: I was talking to one once, her name was Eliza.
<nalioth> i remember
<nixternal> scare the shiznit out of him nalioth, or gline/kline whatever :)
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> hehe, nice :)
<nixternal> he can be annoying, but he is just a confused kid who is on all types of silly meds
<nixternal> i told him that nalioth and rob have bots and loggers for every channel and they auto kline for it after reading logs
<nixternal> then nalioth popped in...funny
<tonyy> lol
<nixternal> haha, he is actually being civil for once...to funny
<nalioth> wonder why?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> oh man, he about shat himself when i made up some bot thing
<nixternal> and right after he was like no way, you popped in
<nixternal> I am willing to be he is sitting in his chair shaking with cold sweats right now
<tonyyarusso> Um, theories on why my blog would have http://www.netcraft.com/survey/ as a referrer?
<nalioth> spam spiders
<tonyyarusso> oh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Premature reports of your death.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They do that a lot.
<tonyyarusso> My theory was that maybe my ISP was looking up the site...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<linux_kid> Nick0raz in #ubuntu is trolling
<Hobbsee> bah.  more idiots than usual today.
<nalioth> wow at ALL THOSE OPS
<DBO> it beeped
<DBO> I looked
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mneptok: idiots are out in full force today.
<mneptok> so i see
<elkbuntu> i thought that system person was banned the other day
<elkbuntu> as for the idiots... isnt it like superbowl day today or something?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i dunno...but i'm really glad i'm not at work, at this point
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Well the superbowl certainly isn't being played at 1:30 AM
<tonyyarusso> :P
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, but high-profile events have a window of time when stupid people are around that extends beyond the actual event ;)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I'm _hoping_ it is, but if anything happens once, we put the * one back.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: SportChick: Have the "lesbian" spammers been around elsewhere lately?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: yeah
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: during it they'll be away from the computers hopefully
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, considering that the "sporting finals bring out the primative moron in many people" effect will be in place, it'll be good fun
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: WOOOOOOOOOOOoo lets flip over a channel and set it on fire!!!!!!!
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, and with the above comes juveniles gaining access to alcohol phenomena ;)
<tonyyarusso> yes.  argh.
<tonyyarusso> Why can't we just be intelligent like Europe and let them have it with dinner rather than making it a rush of illicit novelty later?
<tonyyarusso> </socialcommentary>
<elkbuntu> too true
<elkbuntu> over here, an accompanied minor with parental permission is allowed one standard drink with a meal in a restaurant
<tonyyarusso> Here, an unaccompanied minor isn't allowed in the door of the liquor store to buy his dad a wine bottle foil cutter for Fathers' Day
<tonyyarusso> I had to go back home and drag my mom along.
<elkbuntu> heh
<tonyyarusso> Then, when paying, I put money on the counter.  "I can't take it from him."  Slid money over to my mom.  She slid it to cashier.  They put change down for her.  She slid it to me.  I pocket it, take bag from her, and walk out shaking my head.
* mneptok punches tonyyarusso in the face, vomits into elkbuntu's shoes, and manages one cry of "GO TEAM!" before falling off the back of the bleachers
<elkbuntu> hmm... i dont remember Bread's blind man in the bleachers being *that* sort of blind...
<mneptok> http://www.mlbroadtrip.com/images/photos/april/week2/crazyarizonafans.jpg
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: true
<mneptok> "When Dave 'The E' Harringhon missed the 3pm express bus to the big game, his friends ended up appearing to advertise male genitalia."
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: really?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: 'lesbian' spammers?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: all of the nicks started with that for a while.  Anyway, part of the larger group that was advertising EXOTICS something
<tonyyarusso> wait, that was a different set
<tonyyarusso> Um, both!
<nalioth> ah yes, they've been hitting since yesterday or late the day before
<tonyyarusso> still on though?
<tonyyarusso> okay
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: I haven't seen any for several hours
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> does noone pay attention to unregged?
<Seveas> I've removed the +J again, unregged is filling up
<Seveas> #ubuntu is again mlock'ed on -J
<Seveas> +J solves nothing, bots still get in
<Seveas> and +J gives problems: normal people get forwarded to nomansland
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> oops, ubotu left...
<Seveas> Jucato, yes, I'm poking at his brain
<Seveas> !foo
<ubotu> foo is barr
<Seveas> !foo is baz
<ubotu> But foo already means something else!
<Jucato> lol :)
<Seveas> !foo2 is moooo
<Seveas> adding/editing factoids is still broken
<Seveas> but all other functions are working
<Mez> Seveas, still around ?
<Seveas> yes
<Mez> Seveas, can i can ubugtu in #katapult reporting katapult bugs ?
<Seveas> no
<Mez> Seveas, why ?
<Seveas> but i've fixed ubugtu to make it easier to use
<Seveas> Mez, it's in too many channels already, I'm not adding it to every upstream that wants it
<Mez> Seveas, but, jokosher ? :P
<Mez> appeasing the jono, huh ? :P
<Seveas> Mez, it's *my* bot, so I decide which channels it goes in
<Mez> Seveas, :P
<Mez> Seveas, meh - so you wont help me get lethargy reporting
<Mez> you wont let me use ubugtu
* Mez sighs
<Seveas> Mez, update to the latest code and read the readme
<Seveas> it now has docs and is much improved
<Mez> Seveas, is the code on the site now ?
<Seveas> yes
<Mez> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Mez> !RAR
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Mez> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> why does it not do an automatic package search nemoew
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Seveas> Mez, that's why :)
<Seveas> !xmoto
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Mez> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Mez> Seveas, der i'm an idiot, it searches binary packages not source
<Mez> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Mez> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Seveas> !-mp3
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Mez sings and dances
<Mez> we're leaving together....
<Mez> <mumble mumble mumble>
<Mez> It's the FINAL COUNTDOWN!
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> !-mp3
<Mez> @lart add makes $who try and figure out the supybot Encyclopedia plugin's code
<Mez> @lart 37 Seveas
* Ubugtu smacks Mez with a vista DVD. COOTIES!
<Mez> @lart 38 Seveas
* Ubugtu spanks Mez with a pink tutu
<Mez> @lart 38 Seve as
* Ubugtu spanks Seve as with a pink tutu
<Mez> @lart search supybot
<Ubugtu> 1 found: #40: "makes $who try and figure out the supybot..."
<Mez> @lart 49 Seve as
<Mez> @lart 40 Seve as
* Ubugtu makes Seve as try and figure out the supybot Encyclopedia plugin's code
<Seveas> Mez, heh
<Seveas> Mez, I'm fixing that code to be usable :)
<Mez> Seveas, I got ther eventually
<Mez> Seveas, make it readable - I'll be happy
<Seveas> Mez, it's been changed a lot :)
<Mez> @lart add emails edit@bugs.launchpad.net "bug *; assignee $who"
<Mez> @lart 41 Seveas
* Ubugtu emails edit@bugs.launchpad.net bug *; assignee Mez
<Seveas> @lart list
* Ubugtu --purges list
<Seveas> meh
<Mez> list them ?
<Mez> @lart stats
<Ubugtu> There are 37 larts in my database.
<Mez> @lart get
<Ubugtu> (lart get [<channel>]  <id>) -- Gets the $type with id <id> from the $type database for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<Seveas> @list Lart
<Ubugtu> add, change, get, lart, pity, remove, search, and stats
<Seveas> adding factoids works
<Seveas> forget/unforget/editing not yet
<Mez> !ubuntu-restricted-extrasis <reply> Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !ubuntu-restricted-extras is <reply> Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<Mez> it's obviously not working
<Mez> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<Mez> !ubuntu-restricted-extrasis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-restricted-extrasis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> or, it's grepping works better than i thought it did
<jenda> Hey Mez.
<Mez> !ure is <alias> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !ubunturestrictedextras <alias> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mez> hey jenda
<Mez> !ubunturestrictedextras is ias> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mez> !ubunturestrictedextras is <alis> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> But ubunturestrictedextras already means something else!
<Mez> !no, ubunturestrictedextras is <alias> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> I know nothing about nturestrictedextras is <alias> ubuntu-restricted-extras yet, Mez!n=Mez@ubuntu/member/mez
* elkbuntu hands Mez a new keyboard
<Mez> elkbuntu, find me one without an insert key
<elkbuntu> heh
<Mez> jenda: er, you there?
<Mez> @list
<Ubugtu> Admin, Anonymous, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Filter, Lart, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Restart, Scheduler, Services, User, and Webcal
<Mez> %list
<ubotu> Admin, Anonymous, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Misc, Owner, RSS, Restart, Services, and User
<Mez> Seveas, you using a modified RSS plugin /
<jenda> Mez: yup
<Seveas> no
<Mez> %list rss
<ubotu> '', add, announce, planetubuntu, planetubuntunl, remove, rss, thefridge, and ubuntusecrity
<Mez> jenda: can you see why tvo hasnt got his cloak yet
<Seveas> Mez, editing is still broken. Please don't touch
<Mez> %rss planetubuntu
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<jenda> Mez: who requested it, when and what type?
<Mez> Seveas, as is planet posts
<Seveas> Mez, yes, supybot is crap ehrn it comes to unicode
<Mez> jenda, I did, about an hour after the group was approved. and katapult/developer/tvo
* jenda deduces Seveas uses qwerty from that typo ;)
<jenda> Mez: ok
<Mez> jenda, no, he uses dvorak, he's just great at making typos
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Mez: it would be neat if you could type dvorak as if you were typing qwerty with your left hand one key to the right...
<jenda> Mez: such coordination would be great for pianists, for example :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Mez: who approved you GC?
<jenda> *GCF
<Mez> jenda, for katapult ? PhilKC
<jenda> Mez: done.
<Mez> GCF ?
<Mez> whats the F ?
<jenda> form
* jenda trouts Mez with an alias
<Mez> then it should have been "your" GCF not "you" :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> *your
<Mez> jenda, why did you send me the link to the GRF ?
<Mez> GCF *
<jenda> Because you asked what GCF was :)
<Mez> I knew what GC meant, just not GCF
<jenda> 
<jenda> I felt like making your life a little more difficult.
<Mez> jenda, I'm currently on the fruit juice to get rid of the groggy feeling from last night
<jenda> hehe
<Mez> aha
<Mez> i have an idea to get rid of it
* Mez goes and pours himself a shot of vodka
<ompaul> Mez, water would work better
<mc44> alcoholic water
<Mez> ompaul, not for me.
<ompaul> r u following me mc44 ?
<Mez> It's not a hangover, I dont feel like shit... :D
<Mez> I had 3/4 drinks last night
* mc44 hides behind the post box
<Mez> I'm just physically knackered from no sleep and well, lots of dancing
<Mez> mc44, is that with or without the sniper rifle
<mc44> Mez: with the... banana rifle
* Mez checks how things are going in ogame
<Mez> god, this is annoying :D
<Mez> A couple of friends are doing a new show on the radio
<Mez> and they're playing all my requests just before my message requesting them sends
<jenda> ompaul: so who's following :)
* ompaul looks at jenda 
* jenda hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, wondering if there's any news on ubotu?
<tonyyarusso> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, works, but we can't edit factoids atm....
<tonyyarusso> Well, it's here now :S
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: aaaaah
<tonyyarusso> phooey
<PriceChild> Not sure what happens if we try :) I don't wanna try ;)
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: no, ping is <reply>pong, ping, pong, ping, shoot - missed
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Nothing apparently
<LjL> be patient, he's overhaulting the entire codebase basically
<LjL> we can live with editing broken for a day or two
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Do you know why?  (ie, what's changing?)
<PriceChild> Ah I didn't realise it was that big a scale...
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i don't think he's *changing* much, from a user-visible point of view, but he's redoing the factoids code... all the features he's added in the last months were kind of hacked into at our requests, and that resulted in bugs and such
<LjL> one thing you can already see is that | addressing works with packages too now
<LjL> !cowsay | tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: cowsay: A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-8 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<tonyyarusso> ooo, cool
<PriceChild> nice
<Minataku> Yeah, I noticed that "!blah is halb" wasn't working
<Seveas> factoid editing is already possible
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Oh?  Is there different syntax?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> if it's not working I broke something :)
<Seveas> which is not too unlikely :)
<LjL> !broken is the bot
<Seveas> I see dead bots!
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Minataku> lol
<LjL> !forget broken
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> !broken is the bot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Seveas> it's broken for unidentified people
<LjL> Seveas: works when identified. but when not identified, you get n
<LjL> right
<LjL> !forget broken
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !ati-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Use the "fglrx" driver if you have a Radion < 9000, X** series or a card with TV-Out capabilities: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Use the "ati" driver for the Radeon < 8500
<Seveas> !ati-#ubuntu-effects
<Seveas> !-ati-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> ati-#ubuntu-effects aliases: fglrx-#ubuntu-effects - added by LjL on 2007-02-02 21:29:16
<jenda> Seveas: Radeon, not Radion
<LjL> uh?!
<LjL> i had corrected that misspell
<Seveas> !ati-#ubuntu-effects =~ s/Radion/Radeon/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<LjL> i'm sure i did when copying the factoid
<jenda> hehe
<Seveas> LjL, then I probably overwrote it with the massive import
<jenda> LjL: 'tis the conspiracy.
<LjL> but it does say added by ljl, and it's not an alias to -xgl like the other ones you did
<PriceChild> hmm... I think I spelt something wrong some time back...
<PriceChild> !search black
<ubotu> Found: blacklist,nothing,blackwindow-#ubuntu-effects,modules,blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<PriceChild> !blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<ubotu>  is Error: unresolvable <alias>
<PriceChild> !forget blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<ubotu> I'll forget that, PriceChild
<Seveas> fun
<PriceChild> ah.... that didn't work in #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> i think i just didn't correct it... the rest of the factoid *is* modified by me anyway, it had much less punctuation originally. it's just i distinctly remember noticing that typo and correcting it *shrug*
<PriceChild> ah whoops... I put a ! before it by acciadent
<Seveas> ok, bot is now completely working again
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> Except for stupid database locking issues
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seveas> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Seveas> !no bot snack is <reply> Yum! err... I mean apt!
<ubotu> I know nothing about bot snack yet, Seveas
<Seveas> !no botsnack is <reply> Yum! err... I mean apt!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> F*ING HELL
<Seveas> it keeps on locking
* PriceChild hugs Seveas 
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> Right. I forgot a commit
<Seveas> !foo2
<ubotu> foo2 is moo
<Seveas> !forget foo2
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seveas> NO LOCKING!
<Seveas> LjL, btw:
<Seveas> !foo2 is <alias> mp3
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !no foo2 is <alias> seveas
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Seveas> !!! :)
<Seveas> !no foo2 is <alias> seveas
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<LjL> Seveas: nice :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<Seveas> Time to close a bunch of bugs
<Seveas> !foo2 is also mooooooooooo
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !foo2
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ubotu> ooooo
<Seveas> ooooh, buglet
<PriceChild> Seveas....... I can't delete this one factoid.... :(
<Seveas> which?
<PriceChild> blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, LjL said: !broken is the bot
<Seveas> !forget blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<ubotu> I know nothing about blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl yet, Seveas
<Seveas> !blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !search blackwindows
<ubotu> Found: blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<Seveas> intriguing
<PriceChild> ahh... does it show up in search even if its deleted?
<PriceChild> !-blackwindows-#ubutnu-xgl
<Seveas> that's very well possible
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, LjL said: !forget broken
<Seveas> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> !search broken
<Seveas> !search broken
<ubotu> Found: imap4rev1,rescue,broken
<PriceChild> still finds that factoid :)
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> !search broken
<ubotu> OK
<ubotu> Found: imap4rev1,rescue,broken*
<PriceChild> hehe
<Seveas> it now appends a * to deleted factoids
<PriceChild> that's cool :)
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !search broken
<ubotu> Found: imap4rev1, rescue, broken*
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, LjL said: !broken is me
<Seveas> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !broken is LjL
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> damnit
<Seveas> !broken
<Seveas> !search broken
<ubotu> broken is LjL
<ubotu> Found: broken, imap4rev1, rescue, broken*
<Seveas> fuck
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<LjL> broken*?
<Seveas> there's an issue now
<Seveas> PLEASE DON'T EDIT
<LjL> k
<Seveas> I have to fix some inconsistencies
<LjL> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild
<LjL> leave factoids alone
<tonyyarusso> Roger
<LjL> (which is a sure way to have them edited, of course :P)
<PriceChild> :)
<Seveas> !livecd-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> To try all the Xgl goodness without installing anything try the kororaa livecd @ http://getkororaa.com/
<Seveas> is that a good thing to keep?
<LjL> not sure, kororaa is maintained not maintained maintained...
<Seveas> !livecd-#ubuntu-effects is <reply> To try all the Xgl goodness without installing anything try the kororaa livecd @ http://getkororaa.com/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<LjL> but perhaps we can keep it until we have feisty
<Seveas> %reload ncyclopedia
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !broken is the bot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget broken
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<Seveas> !broken is the bot
<ubotu> But broken already means something else!
<Seveas> ok, good!
<Seveas> !search broken
<ubotu> Found: broken*, imap4rev1, rescue
<LjL> good?
<Seveas> yes, good
<PriceChild> ahhh :)
<Seveas> deleted factoids are merely marked as deleted, not actually removed
<LjL> yes
<LjL> so we should still use !no with them?
<Seveas> but it used to make factoids with the same name if you'd say !foo is bar and !foo was on deleted
<Seveas> now it just spits at you :)
<LjL> Seveas: try stealing the sudo database that it uses when you enable the "insults" option in "defaults"
<Seveas> hehe
<PriceChild> haha.... that's always one of hte first things i enable :P
<PriceChild> So are edits allowed again now?
<Seveas> yeah
<PriceChild> :)
<Seveas> !foo2
<ubotu> ooooo
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> !-foo2
<ubotu> foo2-also has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2007-02-04 17:28:41
<Seveas> !foo2-also
<ubotu> foo2-also is mooooooooooo
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> %load Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !foo2
<ubotu> mooooooooooo
<Seveas> !forget foo2-also
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<Seveas> !search foo2
<ubotu> Found: foo2-also*
<Seveas> !foo2-#ubuntu-ops is meh!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !foo2
<ubotu> foo2-#ubuntu-ops is meh!
<ompaul> !mooooooo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mooooooo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ompaul> apt-bot search :)
<ubotu> OK
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> ohh
* ompaul missed Seveas in the middle
<Seveas> !foo2
<ubotu> foo2-#ubuntu-ops is meh!
<Seveas> ^&#%($&
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !foo2
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !foo2
<ubotu> foo2 is meh!
<Seveas> !info xmoto | seveas
<ubotu> seveas: xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Seveas> !xmoto | seveas
<Seveas> !info xmoto > seveas
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !info xmoto > seveas
<ompaul> @now dublin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Dublin: February 04 2007, 16:55:08 - Next meeting: Mozilla Team in 1 day
<mc44> "Current time in Europe/Dublin: Guinness Time!"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> okay, I am Irish, I am in Dublin, but me and Sir Arthur don't get along, therefore I request you leave the alcohol  out of it thanks
* Seveas pours ompaul a tullamore dew
* ompaul considers a pointless futile gesture
<ompaul> the person who says drinking it gets kicked although they will be back in a second or three
<TheSheep> ompaul: you seem to be very touchy for some reason :(
<gnomefreak> thats touchy?
<mc44> this is ompaul at his mildest :)
<ompaul> mc44, your close, but no cigar
* TheSheep pats ompaul's hand
<ompaul> now that is risky
<TheSheep> anybody for some green tea? :D
<gnomefreak> yep drinking it
* ompaul considers pouring out some red tea for himself
<gnomefreak> iced tea atleast and i have reg. green tea in pantry
<mc44> I'll have some early Grey
<mc44> *earl
* TheSheep opens a new pack
<ompaul> I have white, green, black, red teas in the kitchen
<ompaul> I will do a red - nice strong one :)
<mc44> communist tea!
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !bot | tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: please see above
<tonyyarusso> a sec
<LjL> bwaha
<LjL> tonyyarusso, it's the bot :P
<tonyyarusso> You're harassing me by proxy now?  Aargh!
<tonyyarusso> :P
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no, i'm just telling you that what you suggested was implemented :P
<tonyyarusso> Oh!  But cool!
<LjL> tonyyarusso: remember? we talked about this
* tonyyarusso is multitasking, can you tell?
<nixternal> Seveas: ping (concerning a cloak for new Kubuntu member(s))
<tonyyarusso> LjL: thanks
<LjL> thank sev
<tonyyarusso> I will when he looks active
<Seveas> nixternal, people who want cloaks should ping me
<nixternal> roger Seveas
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<nixternal> manchicken should be joining here shortly to ping you
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Thanks for the feature :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: can you add me as an editor?
<nixternal> oooh, what feature?
<gnomefreak> i guess he was accepted?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: see above just a tad
<Amaranth> ooh, neat
<Amaranth> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Amaranth> !love | Amaranth
<LjL> heh
<Amaranth> wtf
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> that's broken
<Amaranth> it PM'ed me
<Seveas> ah, yeah
<LjL> Seveas: not if it pmd
<Seveas> LjL, watch
<Amaranth> !love | LjL
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> LjL: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ubotu> OK
<Amaranth> aww
<Seveas> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Seveas> !love | Amaranth
<ubotu> Amaranth: please see above
<Amaranth> neat
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> I rock
<LjL> :P
<TheSheep> I scissors
<Amaranth> what if i say !sudo then 20 minutes later someone asks and I say !sudo | foouser
<gnomefreak> sweet
<Amaranth> I paper
<Seveas> Amaranth, cache is 30 seconds
<LjL> Amaranth: it's just a couple of seconds
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> Amaranth, this is also nice:
<Seveas> !no mp3 is <alias> seveas
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Amaranth> neat
<TheSheep> Seveas: it could count the lines on the channel instead of time ;)
<Amaranth> no
<manchicken> Seveas: nixternal says I should ping you for a cloak.
<Amaranth> time is better
<Seveas> manchicken, nixternal is right :)
<manchicken> ^_^
<Seveas> manchicken, what is your launchpad id?
<Amaranth> !no mp3 is <alias> seveas
<manchicken> manchicken
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, oFF-beAt said: ubotu, love is what?
<Amaranth> wth
<Amaranth> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, yeah, A bug I need to fix
<manchicken> heh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Spec said: !what is love
<LjL> mc44: stop giving -offtopic ideas :P
<mc44> LjL: they usually just ignore me
<LjL> as well they should :P
<Seveas> !staff
<nixternal> hey, I am right for once :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: I searched above for the new feature and I seen !broke, !love, !foo-#ubuntu-ops and such :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: ooh, on-demand pestering of all the staff
<Seveas> yeah
<jenda> hehe :)
<Seveas> !forget staff
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: It was the !bot followed by !bot | tonyyarusso, tonyyarusso: see above
<Seveas> !staff-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Amaranth> !broke
<Seveas> jenda, can you please cloak manchicken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> wow, laggy
<jenda> Seveas: gotcha
<LjL> Seveas: this will also become known as the "/kill myself" factoid
<Seveas> Amaranth, no, it does apt-cache search ;)
<Seveas> LjL, ;)
<Amaranth> Seveas: it should search by name only
<manchicken> I was a bit chili
<manchicken> Seveas: Must I do this every time I log into IRC?
<Seveas> manchicken, no
<Amaranth> Total Distinct Descriptions: 21207 (509k)
<mc44> LjL: haha, so much more fun than !op s :)
<nixternal> jenda or Seveas has Jucato gotten with either of you about a cloak as well?
<Amaranth> that means 21207 source packages, right?
<Amaranth> oh, no
<Seveas> nixternal, yes
<nixternal> ya I guess he did, his info shows his cloak
<Amaranth> jenda? why him?
<nixternal> rock on Seveas, any help that I may offer, you know where to ping me
* nixternal sticks his nose back into some code
<Amaranth> i thought you had to talk to Seveas then he talked to staff
<Seveas> @config plugins.bugtracker.replywhennotfound
<Ubugtu> False
<Seveas> @config plugins.bugtracker.replywhennotfound True
<LjL> mc44: well, if you type !ops, i ban you and you complain, i can tell you to come to #ubuntu-ops and type !staff. which is still fun.
<mc44> LjL: hehe
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> bug 234567890-
<Seveas> bug 234567890
<Seveas> good
<Seveas> @config plugins.bugtracker.replywhennotfound False
<Seveas> bug 23456789022
<tonyyarusso> bug how many?
<Seveas> @config plugins.bugtracker.replywhennotfound True
<Seveas> bug 234567890223
<LjL> bug 65535
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65535 in xen-3.0 "/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader missing in recent update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65535
<jenda> nixternal: not me
<nixternal> jenda: pm?
<jenda> sure
<jenda> nixternal: anytime.
* SportChick peeks at Seveas...
* Seveas hugs SportChick 
* SportChick hugs Seveas 
<SportChick> Seveas: did you get taken care of?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> jenda found my straightjacket
<SportChick> hehe
<SportChick> cool
<SportChick> bbl then
<Seveas> @reload Webcal
<Seveas> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: February 04 2007, 17:47:27 - Next meeting: Mozilla Team in 1 day
<Seveas> @now amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: February 04 2007, 18:47:34 - Next meeting: Mozilla Team in 1 day
<Seveas> @now new york
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/New_York: February 04 2007, 12:47:40 - Next meeting: Mozilla Team in 1 day
<Seveas> yay, fixed
<PriceChild> Someone's on a roll :)
<Seveas> yeah, fixed quite a few botbugs
<PriceChild> Seveas, could you unignore tsmithe please? :)
<PriceChild> (from ubotu)
<Seveas> %admin ignore remove tsmithe
<Seveas> <ubotu> Error: tsmithe!n=tsmithe@unaffiliated/tsmithe wasn't in the ignores database.
<Seveas> %admin ignored
<Seveas> %admin ignore remove tsmithe!*@*
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> Thankyou :)
<tsmithe> thank you :)
* ompaul says nothing
<ompaul> well actually that was saying something
<ompaul> and in fact as those divas of 80s pop bananarama would have said, it was "really saying something"
* ompaul moans about the state of the worlds puns
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ubugtu seems to be showing us bugs that i have just rejected
<Seveas> where?
<gnomefreak> btw these are older bugs.
<gnomefreak> in #ubuntu-mozilateam
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> did you assign them to mozillateam whilst rejecting?
<Seveas> or correct the product?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> might have ill keep a better eye on it
<gnomefreak> nope its not linked to that at all
<gnomefreak> its doing it on rejected or fixed release
<Seveas> can you please poke me *before* you close a bug and give th bugnumber
<gnomefreak> crap yeah next one
<gnomefreak> i just closed bug 65740
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65740 in firefox "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin terminated" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65740
<gnomefreak> it hasnt shown up in that channel yet
<Seveas> gnime bug 5
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<Seveas> gnome bug 5
<Seveas> gnome bug 5000
<Seveas> gnome bug 50000
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 50000 in Bugzilla "We're now in the 50000er number space" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50000
<Seveas> openoffice bug 5
<Seveas> openoffice bug 500
<Ubugtu> OpenOffice.org bug 500 in www "Add this to the faq" [Task,Resolved: fixed]  http://openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=500
<apokryphos> @Bugtracker list openoffice
<Ubugtu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org, http://www.openoffice.org/issues [Issuezilla] 
<apokryphos> ah, issuezilla. Hadn't ever heard of that :O
<Seveas> gnewsense bug q
<Seveas> gnewsense bug 1
<Ubugtu> gNewSense bug 1 in General "Not all software is Free" [Importance 2,Open]  http://bugs.gnewsense.org/Bugs/00001
<apokryphos> @Bugtracker list gnewsense
<Ubugtu> gnewsense: gNewSense, http://bugs.gnewsense.org/Bugs [WikiForms] 
<apokryphos> hm. /me thinks Bugzilla should be a standard =)
<jenda> Seveas: gnewsense is using Ubugtu?
<Seveas> a copy of him
<Seveas> gNonSense
<jenda> woo :)
<jenda> sweet.
<jenda> and the others are copies of ubotu and ubuntulog?
<Seveas> gNoSense is ubotu
<Seveas> don't know about any others
<jenda> alright
<jenda> there's also GnewSense...
<apokryphos> hm, what happened with +J?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: turns out it doesn't do netsplits right, from my observation
<apokryphos> it's meant to support netsplits really well
<apokryphos> what time are we talking here?
<tonyyarusso> yesterday
<tonyyarusso> last night
<tonyyarusso> Around 2:45 AM UTC-5.
<apokryphos> hm, odd.
<apokryphos> there's no other big channel that doesn't have it enabled. Must see what happens there, but I've poked bearperson to ask, too.
<tonyyarusso> all right
<apokryphos> to repeat myself: it was due to a server crash (not so great at +J) but they appear to happen around once a month, so I think we should consider leaving it enabled
<nalioth> to J or not to J, that is the question
<tonyyarusso> L!
<apokryphos> +X. You do NOT want to know what that does
<nalioth> when is our irc meeting?
* nalioth has idears
<apokryphos> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<apokryphos> :P
<nalioth> i never enter.
<apokryphos> I honestly don't think I can make 5AM. Crazy.
<nalioth> apokryphos: it's 5am UTC
<apokryphos> I'm UTC
<apokryphos> (at the moment, anyway)
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Experimental?  Not that exciting.
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: I didn't actually knew it existed
<apokryphos> *know
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: :P  Now you do.
<nalioth> yes, beware the +X
* tonyyarusso sets apokryphos +y
<apokryphos> makes your IRC client evaporate
<tonyyarusso> ha, not quite
<apokryphos> nalioth: do you know about plain dcc sends in the channel not always kicking users? (where CTCP might)
<apokryphos> we had a guy where this was the case yesterday. Just means that in tests we have to do it with ctcp too
<nalioth> apokryphos: i suspect the /ctcp sends hit the users right square in the middle of a crap client
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: It was port-dependant.
<apokryphos> yeah, it appeared to be the same issue
<apokryphos> just their router didn't break-out on the plain string occurrence
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Usermode settings in irssi are /umode +whatever aren't they?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yes, but be careful
<nalioth> if you /umode [something you're not allowed]  the system might take offense
<tonyyarusso> heh
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I was considering +b
<tonyyarusso> (Just noticed it in the dancer doc)
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: most of those are for staff use
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: right
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Uh oh.  I think we just duplicated all of each others bans.  :S
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: hm, only a few it seems though
<tonyyarusso> okay, good
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: they're exploit victims, so instead of throwing them back in we can tell them in there
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: What do you mean?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: about -unregged
<apokryphos> Moddeh: join #apokryphos for a test please
<Moddeh> Okey
<Moddeh> Shall I leave here now?
<apokryphos> Moddeh: ok, you're good to go.
<Moddeh> Okey =] 
<Moddeh> Everythings good then?
<apokryphos> right
<Moddeh> Thanks for telling me about this, I wouldn't have known my router was vuln if I hadn't of read it here!
* Moddeh needs to read more security releases.
<apokryphos> np =)
<nalioth> apokryphos: are you double-dog-daring now? (both in-channel test and /ctcp test) ?
<apokryphos> hm, I wish we had an exploit victim to test with actually
<apokryphos> i.e. just one that got caught out by the inchannel msg
<apokryphos> though I guess for all the ones kicked these days we can do just the /ctcp one (since that's how they quit)
<tonyyarusso> cablesm102: YOu can join ##tonyyarusso for a test
<cablesm102> What just happened? I can't get into #ubuntu any more... it's forwarding to something about a router problem...
<tonyyarusso> cablesm102: Follow the instructions in the topic of the other channel, and then I'll test you.
<cablesm102> got it, thanks
* SportChick reads back to see what it was that Seveas needed
<Seveas> SportChick, ?
<SportChick> Seveas: you hilighted me earlier :)
<jenda> he loves doing that.
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> that was for a cloak
<Seveas> jenda took care of it
<SportChick> Seveas: but I didn't read what it was about, as i was ircing on my phone while in church - once you said you had been handled, I turned if off again :)
<Seveas> (or else h'll be shot)
* SportChick hugs jenda
<jenda> :)
* jenda hugs back
<SportChick> hehe, I got a get well e-card :)
<jenda> ooh :)
* SportChick pokes Seveas and runs away
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> gnewsense bug 48
<Ubugtu> gNewSense bug 48 in Main "Kaffeine links to non-free codecs" [Importance 3,Wontfix]  http://bugs.gnewsense.org/Bugs/00048
<ompaul> exactly
<mc44> haha
* ompaul wants to buy his dinner out but the fog is so bad that 25kph is about the max one can do safely 
<ompaul> full fog lights only
* ompaul throws on his coat and goes to brave the new world
<ompaul> or some such
<mc44> MacD drive through eh, ompaul ? :_
<ompaul> ehh no -
<jenda> woohoo
<jenda> malt is back
<ompaul> several hotels, cafes, chinese, italian, irish pubs (funny that), all serving reasonable food
* ompaul heads off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Hey, is this jhutchins guy a chanop for *buntu?
<Minataku> Because he's being incredibly rude towards me
<fdoving> not that i'm aware of.
<Minataku> He's strutting around like he owns the place
<Minataku> I've asked him once to not PRIVMSG me and he's done so twice now afterwards
<fdoving>  /ignore is nice.
<tonyyarusso> lol...one of our exploit victims seems to have added ##tonyyarusso to his autojoin
<fdoving> tonyyarusso: your own fanclub. :)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Minataku> fdoving: I just did so, but it would be a good idea to prevent anyone from thinking he's a staff member considering his rudeness
<fdoving> it's allowed to express personal opinions on where the offtopic line should be drawn.
<Minataku> He should not, however, be allowed to make demands of any user without the authority to
<fdoving> tollerance is a two way thing.
<fdoving> tolerance, that is.
<Minataku> Well my primary comment was his rudeness regarding the situation
<Minataku> Which isn't the *buntu spirit
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I thought the bot was fixed?  Won't let me edit.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: are you identified to it?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Probably not, but it didn't give the old non-id error
<gnomefreak> %whoami
<ubotu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: try that
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: worked
<tonyyarusso> weird
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: On non-identified, just looks at you funny instead of doing something intelligent.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, what was your edit attempt?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: On teg, changing the server.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, the exact line please
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: First tried teg =~ /yarusso.no-ip.org/www.tonyyarusso.com/
<Seveas> that gave the funny error?!
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: The I'm only a bot, don't think I'm intelligent.
<tonyyarusso> So I typed the whole thing out, no, teg is <reply> Come play teg with us!  (Like the board game Risk.)  Game will start when we get some players rounded up - get yourself set up and join quickly if you'd like to participate.  Install the "teg" package, run 'tegclient', and connect to server www.tonyyarusso.com, , port 2000.  Ping tonyyarusso for more info.
<tonyyarusso> same thing
<Seveas> weiiiiirrdd
<tonyyarusso> Identified, did the second one, worked fine.
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> please do %unidentify and try editing
<Amaranth> !test is test
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Amaranth said: !test is test
<Amaranth> aww
<ubotu> In ubotu, tonyyarusso said: no, foo is <reply> looky looky Seveas!
<tonyyarusso> good
<Amaranth> so, uh, can i be an editor again?
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: How often do you play teg?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Varies.
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: I can leave the server running when I'm not around if you like.
<Seeker`> i've never played it before
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Play the other two and try it out :)
<tonyyarusso> it's easy enough
<Seeker`> i'm just installing the teg package, but its going a bit slowly - 15k / sec
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I just connected and no-one online :(
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Talk to Amaranth, Seeker`, and winter-1
<Seeker`> PriceChild: You played before?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, not Teg
<Amaranth> ooh
<Amaranth> i want to PLAY!
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: connected
<PriceChild> Although I play a mean game of Risk :P
<Seeker`> i think i'm connected
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: yep
<PriceChild> one more.....?
<Amaranth> brb
<Amaranth> changed the theme
<Seeker`> if i click "view players" i dont see anything
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: I think you can do that without quitting...
<Amaranth> yeah but someone is there
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: wait for it.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: it said i had to restart it
<tonyyarusso> I can see you all ;)
<Seeker`> ok
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: huh, ok
<Amaranth> i'm seeing pricechild, Seeker`, and me
<PriceChild> same
<Amaranth> you have to go into the preferences and tell it to show things
<tonyyarusso> not sure if the other is coming, you could start.
<tonyyarusso> wait
<tonyyarusso> ohp
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<tonyyarusso> jrib was going to come, but he can join the next one
<Seeker`> apparently i am disconnected
<apokryphos> Seveas: so shall we set +J?
<Seveas> apokryphos, no
<Seveas> the +J wreaked havoc earlier on and noone paid attention
<apokryphos> Seveas: why? Server crashes are rare?
<Seveas> I mlocked #ubuntu to -J again
<apokryphos> I can see
<Seveas> erlier on as in earlier today
<apokryphos> yeah, I know; see conversation in -unregged
<apokryphos> it was a server crash
<apokryphos> (which happens around once a month)
<Seeker`> is there a channel where someone could tell me what to od?
<apokryphos> sorry?
<gnomefreak> what to od?
<mc44> *do?
<gnomefreak> to do for what?
<apokryphos> Seveas: once a month is really quite good. We're getting really heavily hit these days; and like I said, every other major channel has it enabled.
<Seeker`> the game
<gnomefreak> od == game?
<mc44> od = dp, game implied :p
<mc44> s/dp/do
<gnomefreak> what game
<Minataku> What is CHMODE +J ?
<gnomefreak> than
<Minataku> This IRCd has a retarded help system
<gnomefreak> Minataku: it restrictes joins
<Minataku> Ah... that's incredibly redundant
<mc44> gnomefreak: I guess he means teg for the game
<Seeker`> teg
<gnomefreak> Minataku: stops most bot flood attacks
<gnomefreak> teg in the repos teg?
<apokryphos> Minataku: /msg ubotu umode
<Minataku> gnomefreak: I guess it is faster than setting +b *!*@*
<Minataku> Or +i
<apokryphos> Seeker`: why are you asking in here?
<Minataku> Well, not +i
<gnomefreak> http://teg.sourceforge.net
<Minataku> Of course +i would retain the ability for known good/trusted users to be let in
<gnomefreak> there might be a #teg channel
<Seveas> apokryphos, ok, but please take care of -unregged
<stormy|> am I having this problem with my router still?
<apokryphos> Minataku: that is not even close to an option with a channel that big.
<Seveas> (that holds for all ops)
<gnomefreak> Minataku: +1 is invite only
<apokryphos> Seveas: yeah, we'll encourage people to idle in there
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Why is this damn network so ~ backwards-ass?!
<gnomefreak> is it closing ot just got opened
<gnomefreak> Minataku: why is the other network backwards
<Minataku> Uh, Freenode seems to completely ~ all over established RFCs for the IRC protocol
<apokryphos> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild
<apokryphos> We are setting +J, which doesn't work in the only case that the server crashes. So please hang in -unregged for the case that this does happen (should be around once a month, though)
<Seveas> Minataku, please behave
<Minataku> I am
* PriceChild does anyway
<stormy|> I just got forwarded to 'ubuntu-read-topic'... I changed my connection and followed the page's instructions... it said to come here to test if I  fixed it...
<PriceChild> Hmm not in there actually :S
<gnomefreak> lol
<apokryphos> Minataku: this channel is for operators or for appealing an action. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion.
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: its on one of my join alias'
<Seveas> stormy|, please join #stormtest
<Minataku> Sorry, I'll stop
<gnomefreak> and #freenode-social for freenode topics
<PriceChild> I always used to be there... will add it again :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: since /ctcp somenick works, we can always do tests that way
<Seveas> stormy| is not fixed yet :)
<Seveas> hi stormy|
<apokryphos> stormy|: reconnect on port 8001
<Seveas> it's not fixed yet, you were again disconnected
<stormy|> I typed 'chat.freenode.net/8001' like it said... it doesn't do anything
<Seveas> stormy|, which client do you use?
<stormy|> Xchat
<apokryphos> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Seveas> stormy|, in the menu, go to xchat -> network list
<Seveas> stormy|, in the network list, select "Ubuntu Servers" and click edit
<Seveas> then select a server and click edit
<stormy|> Let me try restarting xchat
<nalioth> access #ubuntu-overflow add tonyyarusso 10
* nalioth should go back to bed
<Seveas> nalioth, why on earth *another* channel?!?
<tonyyarusso> what's that one for?
<Seveas> no idea
<gnomefreak> me neither
<nalioth> if we're gonna have join throttling, -unregged is misnamed
<Seveas> it's rather useless to have more
<Seveas> nalioth, so? what's in a name...
<Seveas> we do +r as well
<mc44> if it were unnregged would it not smell as sweet?
* mc44 runs away
<apokryphos> a few people have been confused about "unregged", overflow might be more catching, but I don't think it matters much
* gnomefreak too tired to care about channel names
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-HAHAyougotthrownhere is fine for me :)
<tonyyarusso> lol
<apokryphos> anyhow, we obviously can't have both channels. #ubuntu can only be +f to one
<tonyyarusso> right
<nalioth> it exists. access is mirrored from -unregged.
<nalioth> do as you wish  :)
<nalioth> nobody has to use it
<LjL> Seveas: found out why i couldn't join -unregged before anyway? is it related to the havoc-that-nobody-noticed you were talking about before?
<tonyyarusso> all members have access in -unregged?  didn't know that
<apokryphos> LjL: it was set +i for some time
<LjL> that's what i thought
<LjL> i'm pretty sure i -i'd yesterday night
<apokryphos> you can always /cs invite #channel if someone has forgotten to -i though
<LjL> yeah well i didn't know if it were +i by mistake or if you were doing something on it, so i just told seveas
<joejaxx> anyone here have extensive knowledge of ubugtu?
<maxamillion> PriceChild: you around?
<maxamillion> errrr..
<maxamillion> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> hey maxamillion
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: "just ask your question" ;)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: any projected time for the forums to be back up or is that something only ubuntugeek knows?
<joejaxx> well i am trying to figure out how to enable bugtracking
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: For a particular channel you mean?
<PriceChild> maxamillion, I didn't even know they were down :)
<PriceChild> maxamillion, Give it 5 minutes :)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: lol
<maxamillion> PriceChild: ok, thanks
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: on the actual bot
<PriceChild> maxamillion, I'm not sure what this one is... its not the "secret" thing....
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: Like, at all?  The owner has to do that.
<PriceChild> maxamillion, I'm guessing its a cpu upgrade...
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: i mean on a bot that has the same plugin
<tonyyarusso> Ubugtu: config plugins.bugsnarfer
<tonyyarusso> err
<tonyyarusso> Ubugtu: config plugin.bugsnarfer
<joejaxx> Ubugtu: config plugins.bugtracker
<Ubugtu> True
<maxamillion> PriceChild: oh ok, cool cool ... i was just wondering because i am sitting at work trying to avoid coding and/or doing homework :)
<PriceChild> lol :)
<tonyyarusso> bah
<PriceChild> maxamillion, and we're back :)
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: it is enabled and i have bugsnarfing enabled
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: If false, add True at the end of the line
<maxamillion> PriceChild: sweet!!! ...
<maxamillion> PriceChild: are the forums run off a cluster or just one uber server?
<PriceChild> maxamillion, to pm?
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: it is true by default :)
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: i have it enabled which is why i am wondering what i am missing
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: enable it for the channel
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: i did that as well
<tonyyarusso> um
<tonyyarusso> that's it?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> tonyyarusso: ?
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: No idea
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> maybe i will ask Sev--eas when he comes around
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> joejaxx, ?
<joejaxx> Seveas: oh i was wondering what else i had to configure to enable the bugtracking
<Seveas> joejaxx, are you using ubugtu?
<joejaxx> Seveas: i already set the s.p.b.bugsnarfer.#channel to true
<joejaxx> Seveas: no a seperate bot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> joejaxx, make sure you have the latest code (changed recently), it's easier to use, documented and bugs are fixed :)
<joejaxx> ahh ok :)
<joejaxx> let me grab that hold on
<Seveas> joejaxx, rev. 43 is the latest
<joejaxx> Seveas: it seems i have revision 43
<Seveas> joejaxx, then you just did bzr pull ;)
<Seveas> (I committed that revision minutes ago)
<joejaxx> lol you are right i read that wrong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, who is the official TEG championship leader at the moment?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: We haven't been keeping track.  We should really do something more organized some time.
<PriceChild> Ok... so lets say whoever won the latest game is the championship leader from now on....? :P
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> Should we wiki it?
<PriceChild> lol
* PriceChild hugs Seeker` 
<LjL> *ahem* i've muted yipe in -offtopic... just so you know..
* maxamillion preps for yipe to come in for an appeal
<LjL> was talking about a dream where he had sex with his sister :| when mc44 told him to stop, he gave him the usual "shut up"
<PriceChild> :O
* maxamillion preps for yipe to be banned
<PriceChild> You just don't admit to those things... nevermind in an irc channel
<Seveas> LjL, ok, yip is sarching for the limits again. He's found them
<joejaxx> Seveas: ok i loaded them back up
<yipe> I'm grossed out too!
<yipe> I just needed to vent it out, before it drove me insane :(
<yipe> jesus, if you knew how sick I'd felt today....
<LjL> gee there are a thousand things i'd like to vent out and that are driving me insane
<LjL> i just don't say them all in -offtopic
<Seveas> yipe, *you* are driving us insane
<Seveas> so it's time to stop it
<Seveas> which w forcefuly did since no other way seems possible
<yipe> :(
<yipe> LjL, you should
<yipe> Seveas, only ops seemed to have a problem
<LjL> no i don't think i should, if there are rules i respect them, if i want to vent them out, i find places where i'm supposed to
* tonyyarusso can't believe we're at this *again*
<LjL> what makes you think that
<Seveas> yipe, #ubuntu-offtopic is not your personal help center
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, this is the last time
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Good
<Seveas> yipe will not be allowed back in
<maxamillion> yipe: yes, ops would have a problem because it is our job to keep the channels a place where everyone can feel comfortable visiting and your conduct was out of line
<linux_kid> I am here to report yipe.  He sent me a message stating " I told about a nightmare I had wherein I had s*x with my little sister, EWWWW!"  (i censored it)
<linux_kid> if you want the screenshot, i can do that
<LjL> we know that linux_kid
<LjL> that's the reason he's muted
<nalioth> linux_kid: you're too late.
<LjL> (almost)
<yipe> you asshole, you asked what was going on, you liar
<LjL> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<linux_kid> An now yipe is saying, "don't worry, I had a nice stomach emptying session earlier this morning when I suddenly remembered over breakfast what I had seen in my dreams"
<linux_kid> ban him, he's ready for the superbowl too early
<Seveas> linux_kid, please sto
<Seveas> stop
<yipe> slander and lies, linux_kid, you ASKED what I had been talking about, if you didn't want to know, dont' ask!
<Seveas> we know how to run these channels
<yipe> bastard
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@12-218-163-227.client.mchsi.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> yipe, you're now muted in here as well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> I suggest you close your irc client and take a walk
<Seveas> relax. calm down.
<linux_kid> thank you Seveas, you are a good op
<LjL> linux_kid, i'm not sure you should turn the knife in the wound this way, to be honest...
<LjL> anyway.
<nalioth> yipe, go take your dog for a walk
<Seveas> he should not
<nalioth> linux_kid: we are aware of yipes actions, as he shared with the whole channel
<Seveas> linux_kid, please leave this channel if you have no other things to discuss
<linux_kid> I am deeply sorry for questioning your authority
<linux_kid> ok, goodbye
<LjL> now what was !o4o called for again
<tonyyarusso> linux_kid is getting to be an interesting character himself
<joejaxx> Seveas: you would not mind joining #fluxbuntu would you?
<Seveas> one sec
<joejaxx> alright
<Seveas> trying to defuse -offtopic
<joejaxx> yeah i forgot about that sorry
* joejaxx goes to edit config files
<joejaxx> :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, jwtod1 said: ubotu ... what is the apt pattern for the accompanying -dev packages?
<Amaranth> 'what is' and 'how is' or anything ending with a '?' should make ubotu throw up a message saying "Sorry, I'm just a bot." or something
<LjL> Amaranth: it does - or did, anyway
<LjL> Seveas: ^
<Seveas> LjL, no, it only looked at 'length of factoid' not at contents
<Seveas> but it's a good idea
<LjL> Seveas: oh right, there being the "is"... sorry =)
<LjL> but yeah i guess blacklist "what" and "how" and such
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> but not now, bedtime :)
<Seveas> so file a bug :p
<LjL> night
<LjL> k :P
<PriceChild> Seveas sleeps? :O
<LjL> he said he's going to bed
<LjL> never said he would sleep
<PriceChild> ahhhh
<PriceChild> :)
<LjL> he'll code python on a piece of paper, for all i know
<PriceChild> lol
<Seveas> my fiancee is not with me, so besides sleeping there's nothing useful to do in bed
<mc44> he dreams of electronic sheep
<Seveas> LjL: laptop :)
* PriceChild imagines a set of @Seveas'.....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild runs
<LjL> PriceChild: you know what, that's quite an idea
<maxamillion> lol
<PriceChild> imortalised forever in ubugtu..... :P
* Hobbsee attacks PriceChild with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
* PriceChild dies
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> LjL, keep an eye on apaulm in -offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-28
<michalski> what are the possible ubuntu bot ! stuff you can use?
<michalski> eg: !avi !dual-boot
<michalski> .....
<michalski> ok then....bye
<LjL> !bot > michalski    (michalski, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, michalski said: !what is the best computer?
<LjL> anyone care to /lastlog htns in #ubuntu-offtopic and tell me whether they think he has a reason to stay in the channel?
<nalioth> send him !coc and !guidelines and !o4o
<LjL> FYI, what he said after i muted him:  [02:26:22] <htns> lol [02:26:40] <htns> Yep, here it is you guys [02:26:43] <htns> I am being persecuted [02:26:49] <htns> For standing up to the homosexual establishment
<tonyyarusso> LjL: good lord no.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no, as in don't unmute? too late
<tonyyarusso> LjL: As in doesn't have a reason to stay.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: if he doesn't say anything more, he's fine
<tonyyarusso> all right, but I'm doubtful
<LjL> yeah it was the first warning. although bah
<nalioth> (of course we know that aint happenin')
<LjL> PM (from -ot kick): [03:01:24] <rhino7> are you girl? when are you unbanning me please?
<LjL> PM: [03:08:43] <htns> unban me [03:09:01] <htns> unban me
<LjL> ok, htns went from periodically saying "unban me" and later "cake boy" in PM, to CTCP PING flooding
<LjL> i'm issuing a /silence
<nalioth> LjL: you're not +C ?
<LjL> nope, because that stops me from *seeing* incoming ctcps as well
<nalioth> ah
<LjL> ljl-temp is +C
<LjL> (although with the floodbots i suppose i won't have a need to stop ctcp attacks anymore, hopefully)
<Thugacation> hi
<Thugacation> Amaranth , AndrewB , Dave2 , Daviey , Hobbsee , jdong , jenda, jpatrick , jrib , jussi01 , LjL , Mez , mneptok , nalioth , nixternal , njan , no0tic , Pici , pleia2 , popey , robotgeek , seanw , Seeker , Seveas , SportChick , stdin , Tm_T , tomaw , tonyyarusso , tritium , vorian , crd1b , crdlb , fdoving_ , Fujitsu , ikonia , JanC , mc44 , PreZ , RenatO , Thugacation , ubot3 , ubotu , Ubotwo...
<Thugacation> ..., ubuntulog
<jrib> hmm?
<tritium> Thugacation: ?
<nalioth> that fool should INDEED know better
<Thugacation> <tritium>	For the foul language in your /part message that violates the Code of Conduct language policy.
<Thugacation> wot does this mean
<tritium> No, it does not mean
<tritium> "wot"
<tritium> "wot" is not a word
<Thugacation> wot r u saying
<Thugacation> i cant understand u
<tritium> English, please.
<Thugacation> what does my part message say when i leave
<tritium> Nope, I was wrong.  It was another that had a foul /part message.
<tritium> Thugacation: enough of the CTCPs
<Thugacation> sry
<tritium> Then why did you persist after I asked you to stop?
<Thugacation> hi id like to contest some bans
<LjL> Thugacation: you're now banned from #ubuntu for asking a blatantly malicious question.
<Thugacation> malicious?
<Thugacation> it's a part of irc
<LjL> so is this
<Thugacation> so it auto joiin
<Thugacation> if bill gates didnt want you to ping each other he wouldnt have programmed it into computers
<tonyyarusso> None of use are using Gates' code.
<Thugacation> how do you know
<Thugacation> once you start using linux you have to commit to it completely?
<LjL> Thugacation: are you using Gates' code?
<Thugacation> well i doubt he writes windows entirely by himself
<Thugacation> or at all actually
<Thugacation> so no
<Thugacation> im not
<LjL> Thugacation: well, you're using windows anyway... then i challenge you to typing these three words: "one" "two" and "three", each on a separate line, without something in your computer crashing
<Thugacation> one
<Thugacation> two
<Thugacation> three
 * jrib adds to quote db
<LjL> yay i made it finally.
<AndrewB> heh
<tritium> LjL: did you ban him initially?  If I did, I simply don't recall.
<LjL> tritium: i don't recall either, TBH... but i know i've had to do with him enough times already
<tritium> Ah, okay.
<LjL> no, it wasn't me banning him
<tritium> I'd have to review logs to find out when/why, then
<LjL> tritium, did you know we have a handy bantracker? :)
<tritium> yes ;)
<LjL> i mean, it sometimes even loads
<tonyyarusso> only on the second tuesday after a full moon during butterfly mating season
<Thugacation> hey im back
<LjL> yay
<Thugacation> about those bans
<Thugacation> can sum1 unban me in ##windows
<AndrewB> no can i hell
<AndrewB> Thugacation: if you want to discuss the ban pm me
<LjL> Thugacation: does this look like ##windows-ops?
<nalioth> ban in ##windows, too?
<Thugacation> well seeing as the ##windows op is in this room
<Thugacation> i dont see why that's a problem
<nalioth> my, we do get around, don't we?
<nalioth> Thugacation: this is #ubuntu-ops, not ##windows
<nalioth> Thugacation: stick to the topic
<Thugacation> ok
<Thugacation> unban me in #ubuntu then
<LjL> i don't think so
<Thugacation> why not
<LjL> because i banned you less than 10 minutes ago
<Thugacation> everytime i come here i just wanna have a good time and i always get banned for no reason
<Thugacation> linux users are elitists
<nalioth> LjL: you banned him on top of the previous ban?
<Thugacation> i wasnt banned
<Thugacation> duh
<LjL> nalioth: i'm not sure, let us see
<nalioth> let him stay gone
<nalioth> AndrewB: he can stay gone from ##windows, too
<LjL> nalioth: uhm i can't find the previous ban
<LjL> although last time he was banned, he had no hostname (raw IP)
<nalioth> LjL: so he was coming in here every day just to pull our tails?
<AndrewB> nalioth: I know
<LjL> probably
<LjL> ah yes, i found the ban
<LjL> the still-active ban is *!*@64.223.60.29
<rodserling> Hello, hanging here
<LjL> banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
 * LjL points rodserling to the topic
<AndrewB> um what was he banned for in #ubuntu-*?
<rodserling> Alright, I'll get outta here.
<LjL> AndrewB: trolling the first time, bot abuse a second time
<LjL> meh htns is still PINGing me
<LjL> thought i could remove the ignore by now
<AndrewB> thanks LjL
<nalioth> LjL: he's got you on a war script
<LjL> nalioth: if he had a war script, he'd be using clones
<nalioth> LjL: not necessarily
<nalioth> a ping barrage is pretty nasty
<LjL> if a client has no decent ignore function - i suppose
<RenaTo> to bebooooooo
<RenaTo> Good for all, bye
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<crdlb> um :/
<stdin> I think they broke...
<crdlb> could someone -rR #ubuntu?
<stdin> Seveas: #ubuntu is still +rR
<stdin> is there any #ubuntu op around?
<ubotu> jussi01 called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<jussi01> la de da
<crdlb> ubuntu has been +rR for nearly 30 minutes now :/
<stdin> that would explain the ~30 nicks in -unregged
<stdin> anyone? #ubuntu's been +rR for almost an hour now
<Seveas> stdin, fixed
<kitofhawaii> ok...i need advice in regards to kah***** and our loco channel
<kitofhawaii> at what point should i just boot him out?
<Seveas> kitofhawaii, what's he doing?
<kitofhawaii> well a lot is in pm's as usual. telling off members, now he's telling off me as well
<Seveas> I'd have booted him already
<Seveas> irc doesn't end at the channel, CoC applies at PM's as well
<kitofhawaii> ok...will contemplate this :) thank you.
<kitofhawaii> what's the correct format for a ban? :) just /ban <nick> ?
<stdin> kitofhawaii: nickname!ident@host
<stdin> any of which can be wild-cards
<kitofhawaii> it may be a non-issue after tomorrow...i am turning over the reigns of this team to someone else
<kitofhawaii> kahrytan has made it absolutely impossible to deal with this loco
<kitofhawaii> i don't mind helping, but i don't want to deal with this headache of being the buffer and having to apologize to people over his emails and whatnot -_-
<stdin> if they can't abide by the CoC, then they shouldn't be in the LoCo at all
<kitofhawaii> not in the loco anymore
<kitofhawaii> but he's already sending emails to people that were our contacts
<kitofhawaii> and i'm taking the time right now sending followup emails apologizing in advance for it
<kitofhawaii> at least he's doing the nice service to me of notifying who he's contacting
<stdin> what? he's emailing people one-on-one? report the abuse to his ISP
<kitofhawaii> yep...*sighs* he's doing it i guess from his gmail account
<stdin> it should still have his IP address in there somewhere, if not then report to google too
<kitofhawaii> and he's planning to sell t-shirts with our logo on it for profit...aye...yah...blarg
<kitofhawaii> i really hate this so much. more than half my effort with this loco has been dealing with buffering between him and others. and now he's out and it continues
<ikonia> guys can I request a change to the !flash factoid please.
<ikonia> kitofhawaii: is this kahrytan being an issue again
<kitofhawaii> yep.
<kitofhawaii> i'm trying to smooth it out with him again
<ikonia> he's trouble and a terrible representative of ubunut. I've lodged a request with loco council members to not allow him to represent a loco team (rightly or wrongly)
<Seveas> ikonia, what do you want to change?
<ikonia> Seveas: just a general shorter description, one !factoid launching 2 reasonable long ones for a common question (flash is now a common question) appears to be flooding the channel on a regular basis
<ikonia> as soon as flash is mentioned everyone hits !flash which launches 2 x 5 line factoids
<ikonia> just a reasonable short quick summary while it's broke
<ikonia> rather than the 2 factoids
<ikonia> Seveas: any thought/comment ?
<ikonia>  LetsGo67> !ops > LetsGo67
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Pici> I never understood why people think that !list will work in #ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> kamus who came in and was disruptive is in the same groups as dukan that just came in and started
<Jack_Sparrow> both from br
<Pici> mattd: Can we help you today?
<Pici> er, how can we help you?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<mattd> Pici: sorry I was alseep there for a moment
<no0tic> student and king on #ubuntu, same person, apparently chatting with himself
<no0tic> n=student@oliver.efpu.hr now suzi too
<mattd> now more
<stdin> <FloodBot2> WARNING: student, king, suzi, ivana, ratnici are all connected from oliver.efpu.hr
<mattd> it appears about 6 people are using the same user login and the same host but with 6 different nicks
<stdin> and slafka
<jpatrick> no0tic: "joder" == "f***" as in damn!
<Jack_Sparrow> I think we need to bounce the clowns
<no0tic> jpatrick, thanks, so can I remove who says that?
<jpatrick> well, it's quite common
<no0tic> jpatrick, ok :)
<jpatrick> stdin: I think an /amfr is in order
<Jack_Sparrow> WHat about these guys in ubuntu.. how should we handle them
<stdin> jpatrick: I don't have access in #u
<jpatrick> stdin: me neither...
<no0tic> anyone has?
<jpatrick> ----!ops?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am op in ubuntu
<no0tic> !ops | n=student@oliver.efpu.hr
<ubotu> n=student@oliver.efpu.hr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ubotu> no0tic called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (n=student@oliver.efpu.hr)
<Pici> eh?
<jpatrick> ** student__ [n=student@oliver.efpu.hr] has joined #ubuntu
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow: +b *!??student@oliver.efpu.hr  if you wish
<Pici> oh
<jpatrick> Pici: attack of the clones
<Seeker`> they aren't listening to messages about english only either
<no0tic> he simply chats with himself
<dgjones> i see stdin has pointed out the .hr users - slafka, ratnici, king, student_ all the same host mask
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, now the rest above
<stdin> floodbots give a warning in -monitor when there are multiple connections from one host
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow:  ** ratnici [n=student@oliver.efpu.hr] has joined #ubuntuu
<no0tic> oliver.efpu.hr: suzi slafka ivana ratnici
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: /mode +b *!*@oliver.efpu.hr
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, ban hostmask :)
<jpatrick> ** student__ [n=student@oliver.efpu.hr] has joined #ubuntu
<jpatrick> and agin
<Jack_Sparrow> I am new to all of this... tell me what to do and I will take care of it
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow: /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@oliver.efpu.hr
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, jpatrick told you what to do
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: /mode +b *!*@oliver.efpu.hr - that'll keep them all out
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, then remove them all
<Pici> jpatrick: need to specify the channel.
<jpatrick> Pici: really, I don't
<dgjones> ivana is another one if not already mentioned
<Seeker`> is there a way of listing all people in a channel with a given host mask
<no0tic> /clones
<Pici> jpatrick: really? hrm, I guess if you have a smart client then.
<Jack_Sparrow> Did that get it?
<jpatrick> Pici: irssi ftw
<Pici> Seeker`: There is a clones.pl for irssi
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, working with a very sticky keyboard after spilling coffee in it yesterday
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: and the excuses ome...... ;)
<ikonia> come
<ikonia> (my C stuck then)
<Seeker`> Pici: Where can I get that from?
<no0tic> Seeker`, you'll need to extend max_chan_who_sync to a number greater than #ubuntu users
<Pici> Seeker`: I think its part of the irssi-scripts package.
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow:  bayr00t, ivana, student__, suzi
<no0tic> channel_max_who_sync
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: can you take care of the rest of those....
<jpatrick> Pici: use /amfr :)
<stdin> there's just bayr00t and suzi left
<PriceChild> You guys doing ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> HI PriceChild could have used you a minute ago..
<PriceChild> Why?
<PriceChild> I've been here, just watching :)
<LjL> what's going on
<no0tic> hi LjL, some clones
<Jack_Sparrow> I wasnt sure what to do, asked for second opinion, kinda saw it comming..
<LjL> saw those, were they actually malicious? sometimes they're just schools and such
<LjL> but anyway, i was more talking about the mess the floodbots did
<stdin> ahh, the bots seemed to excess flood after a ctcp ping to #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> This sticky keyboard isnt helping..  need to go get new one asap.  way worse than yesterday.  Nothing will help my spelling, but this is awful
<stdin> then they thought there was a clone attack ant set +rR
<LjL> stdin: and when they came back, they seemed to mute lots of random people
<LjL> and that's not good
<LjL> it was *one* ctcp ping?
<Pici> LjL: They were being disruptive.
<stdin> yeah one
<Seeker`> I didn't see a ctcp ping
<no0tic> me neither
<stdin> Seeker`: this was around 07:55 UTC, the bots went a bit mad
<no0tic> ah
<stdin> #ubuntu was +rR for around an hour
<LjL> [08:54] <FloodBot3> WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE from buon, banned
<Seeker`> stdin: I haven't seen a ctcp message since the 25th
<stdin> fun times in -unregged
<LjL> wtf an hour
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Don't hesitate to ask in here if you're not sure what to do, I was nervous and confused when I first became an op and had to deal with these kind of issues.
<stdin> LjL: the bots didn't -rR, maybe because Sev.as was +o still
 * Seeker` is permanently confused, and he isn't even a #ubuntu op
<LjL> stdin: no they should -rR anyway (unless someone *else* sets +rR)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: That is why I asked for a second opinion...
<Pici> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Made a note in here when I saw the second one join in
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Ahh.. I stepped back to my desk right when the ! ops came through.
<Pici> Nevermind me then ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I appreciate any guidance I can get..
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: What client are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I am fighting this darn keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Konversation
<stdin> LjL: nope, no one set mode +rR, just FloodBot1
<Jack_Sparrow> Plus I am trying to rework upstreamdev - canoe
<stdin> 4 seconds after it joined
<LjL> a CTCP *was* sent
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ah, I'm not sure what scripts we have for Konversation, but I can say that for irssi a great set of aliases are invaluable for quickly dealing with issues.
<stdin> 2640671-Jan 28 07:54:11 ---     Received a CTCP VERSION from buon (to #ubuntu)
<LjL> then the bots started pinging each other (i suspect due to a change i did the other day to the lag checking code...) like mad
<LjL> so they excess flooded
<LjL> when they came back, they saw lots of messages coming through at once
<LjL> so they muted a couple of people
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I have no problem trying irssi .. just not for a week or so...
<LjL> when they realized they were muting *many* people, they called attack and set +rR
<LjL> i don't yet know why they never unset it
<PriceChild> xchat ftw (or at least until i find somewhere for an irssi screen)
<stdin> it set +rR before it started muting
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: No need to change clients if you prefer konversation, I think a few people here use it.
<Seeker`> is the irssi op script available somewhere?
<stdin> only FloodBot1
<PriceChild> Pici, lj.l does.
<no0tic> Seeker`, yes no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic
<PriceChild> Seeker`, ask no0tic
<LjL> stdin: that's just because +rR is sent from the fast queue while mutes were sent in the slow queue, i think
<Seeker`> thanks
<no0tic> Seeker`, auto_bleh
<Pici> Seeker`: Let me upload my irssi aliases, I dont like auto_bleh.
<Seeker`> Pici: what is wrong with it?
<PriceChild> auto_bleh needs /cs bans and /cs u :P
<stdin> LjL: hmm, that would make sense that way
<LjL> can someone find me logs of #ubuntu from 7:50 to 9:00 with h/m/s timestamps?
<no0tic> LjL, 7.50 utc?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: /cs u?
<LjL> yeah
<PriceChild> Seeker`, parses the user's identify and the list of bans in a channel, then remove the bans on any affecting that user.
<PriceChild> I'll be back later.
<Seeker`> hwo do you you set up /cs bans and /cs u
<Seeker`> LjL: Has someone got you the logs? or would you like me to try and get them for you?
<LjL> Seeker`: if you can, please
<stdin> LjL: http://stdin.pastebin.com/d5b3f7cac luckily I joined at 07:50
<LjL> mine only have hour and minute
<LjL> stdin: thanks
<LjL> Seeker`: nm
<Seeker`> LjL: k
<Pici> Seeker`: http://nullcortex.com/code/irssi/aliases
<LjL> Seeker`: ew, annoying irc client you have
<LjL> showing each set mode on a separate line
<LjL> err, that's stdin
<stdin> it's annoying, but it has scripting support so I compromise :p
<no0tic> Pici, when chanserv is lagged "wait n" doesn't work well
<Seeker`> no0tic: How do you set up /cs bans and /cs u
<Pici> no0tic: I know.
<Pici> Rarely is an issue though.
<no0tic> Seeker`, as explained by price? auto_bleh can't, but probably I'll write something
<Seeker`> oh, I thought that he means that it needed them to be defined to run, not that auto_bleh was lacking them
<no0tic> ah.. don't know
 * Seeker` waits for Gary to say something silly in -uk so he can try out auto_bleh
<Seeker`> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> welcome
 * Seeker` only has super cow powers in -uk
<stdin> ouch, not even a /remove, went straight for the /kick :p
<no0tic> Seeker`, join ##no0tic
<LjL> ok, basically what happened with the floodbots is the worst thing that i knew could happen with the anti-paste feature
<Pici> lag?
<LjL> Pici: in a syllable, yes
<LjL> either i lost connection (but without actually dropping the tcp connection), or the server did
<LjL> for some minutes, the floodbots received nothing
<LjL> then they all received PINGs from floodbot3, and replied to them
<LjL> this caused them to excess flood
<LjL> meanwhile, they were starting to flag people as flooders
<LjL> and here comes the bug:
<LjL> they "sent" a MODE +rR *before* excess flooding (i.e. sent to the *queue*, but it didn't reach the server before they excess flooded)
<LjL> then they reconnected
<LjL> *and the send queues were not cleared upon reconnection*
<Pici> Ah..
<LjL> but the boolean that decides whether or not the bots are stopping an attack *does* get reset to FALSE
<LjL> so, when they reconnected, they did send a +rR
<LjL> but they had no clue they had set it
<Seeker`> eww. Is that an easy fix or not?
<LjL> Seeker`: yes
<LjL> what's not easy to fix is understanding there is lag in the first place
<Seeker`> yay \o/
<LjL> and avoiding to mute people when there is
<Seeker`> hmm
<LjL> the bots could easily end up muting everybody who spoke in the last 10 minutes
<Seeker`> cant they ping the server or something?
<LjL> if they don't receive anything from the server for 10 minutes
<LjL> Seeker`: they ping each other, and they ping chanserv (and yeah they ping the server somewhere too)
<LjL> Seeker`: but they do that every *minute* (if they did it more often they would risk flooding even more)
<LjL> Seeker`: and people can send a few messages in one minute
<Seeker`> so surely you just say if ping from the server is > x, stop doing anything until it returns to normal?
<LjL> i will certainly disable paste detection on lag now, anyway
<Pici> LjL: do they ping irc.freenode or the actual server that they are connected to?
<LjL> Pici: it doesn't make any difference
<LjL> Pici: you could send "PING :blahblah", what replies is always your server
<Pici> LjL: I mean a non irc ping.
<Pici> Although now that I think about it, I'm not sure it should matter.
<LjL> Seeker`: well no what i say currently is "if ping from other bots / chanserv is > x, set -J". pasting is always detected. it's hard to do otherwise because of the implementation... but today's thing shows i definitely have to
<LjL> but *even if i do that*, something like this (to a lesser extent hopefully) can still happen anyway
<LjL> Pici: i don't send such pings, and i don't think i should
<LjL> actually pinging chanserv (and the other bots) is enough really
<LjL> if the server isn't answering, then chanserv can't be answering
<LjL> Pici: the only reason i might want to do an actual ICMP ping is that it doesn't cost one IRC send
<LjL> (with the throttling and risk of flooding out that results)
<Pici> Right.
<LjL> Pici: however is there anything really guaranteeing that if i receive an ICMP ping reply from the server, then the *TCP* connection to the server is alive too?
<LjL> the ircd might be lagging while the IP stack might be working fine - not?
<Pici> Yeah, if the ircd is down, then you're a bit out of luck.
<LjL> Pici: down, or just lagging for a minute or so.
<LjL> server desync is also pretty possible
<LjL> i may not detect *anything*
<LjL> (except perhaps lack of CTCP PING reply from another bot, if it happens to be on the desynced server)
<LjL> yet i may receive a crapload of messages in less than 1 second when the server resyncs
<Pici> netcat could be used to see if 6667/8001 is open though. I *think* that would work.
<LjL> Pici, but even if it's open, *my* TCP connection to the server may be lagging for a hundred reasons
<LjL> Pici: also i'm not entirely sure freenode would be thrilled at a <1min periodic connection to their ircd ports
<Pici> If you tcp connection is lagging, can we assume that its lagging to everything?
<LjL> Pici: if my tcp connection to the irc server is lagging, yeah, then it's lagging.
<LjL> Pici: but even if my tcp connection to the irc server is *not* lagging, freenode might be lagging *anyway* somewhere.
<LjL> the only thing with a 100% guarantee would be to have a bot connected to *every* server, and cross-checking what comes in
<LjL> (and that would have to be at much less than 1 min intervals)
<LjL> and no, freenode wouldn't be thrilled by that either
<LjL> anyway, muting some 10 users for a minute is, well, a big deal, but not a huge deal
<LjL> the huge deal today was to have +rR left set
<LjL> that at least can be fixed
<LjL> although it was a pretty worrying bug to have to begin with
<LjL> which makes me start to think perhaps i *should* release the code
<stdin> hmm, did the bots (or anyone) remove those mutes that were set?
<Pici> yum, 'database is locked;
<LjL> stdin: they removed at least most of them
<LjL> i think they removed all
<LjL> since the list of muted people is *not* cleared on reconnection
<LjL> (contrary to the "we are being attacked and +rR is set" boolean)
<Pici> LjL: Just wanted to be more clear on my explanation that the new bantracker is a complete rewrite.  I'm reusing some of the code that sevea.s used to make the channel logs, but doing heavy tweaking to get it to use my own logfile class.
<LjL> Pici: what matters to me is that it can be used as an ubotu plugin rather than its own thing
<Pici> LjL: Ah.  Its still a supybot plugin, I'm not writing a bot from scratch.
<LjL> Pici: contrary to some fools you know huh
<Pici> :p
<LjL> Pici: anyway just keep in mind there is also a bit of other "infrastructure" to account for... bt login, for one
<Pici> LjL: I'm well aware.
<LjL> Pici: and i think you should (if you have not already done so) take a look at the ubotu wishlist in launchpad, since there are a few items about the bt i think
<Pici> I will.
<Hobbsee> oh noes, it's PriceChild!
 * Hobbsee runs and hides
<Pici> I need a new name, rather than just BantrackerTwo, and I'll be registering a project on LP for it.
<Pici> meeting time :x
<ikonia> Pici: UBDB (USer ban data base) like imdb  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a way to get fdisk -l info without sudo ?
<PriceChild> Wow....
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: setuid ?
<PriceChild> the mighty hobbsee is scared of me!
<PriceChild> I must have become all powerful and not noticed it.....
<PriceChild> ....or she's just playing
 * Hobbsee stabs PriceChild
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow: have your user in the "disk" group
 * PriceChild dies
 * Seeker` dances
<LjL> Pici: consider asking for access to the ubotu bzr instead
<Pici> LjL: That way its more of a fork even though its not?
<PriceChild> Isn't a project like this one of the points of bzr?
<PriceChild> with all its branching
<LjL> Pici, if it's going to eventually be the new bantracker, it makes sense to develop it there... if it's a rewrite, well fine it's a rewrite, KDE 4 was developed on the same svn server as KDE 3 afaik ;)
<LjL> although
<LjL> maybe that's not a point in favor of my thesis but
 * LjL runs
<Pici> Heh.  I'll need to do some stuff locally to switch the name over, but I think I can do that by the end of today.
<LjL> as for the floodbots, look, right now i'll just disable mute-on-paste when the bots are in emergency mode
<Pici> I'm also thinking of implementing something similar to the way that IRSeek can hilight nicks in a log.
<LjL> that will (aside from not muting people when chanserv is lagging a bit) make them a bit weaker on attacks, but it's the best i can do without risking worse bugs
<Pici> The first thing I do when I open the current bantracker is to find & highlight on the person's record I'm looking at.
<LjL> Pici: i don't know how they hilight nicks, but yeah, highlighting the nick/host of the kicked/banned user (and the one who did the kick/ban) is pretty much a very wanted feature
<LjL> by me at least
<LjL> Pici: of course if the bantracker could *link* the banned hostname to the kicked user, that feature would be 10 times as useful
<LjL> (that's on the wishlist already)
<Pici> I have a good idea how to do that.  I'm not sure how well it will work in practice though, I'm not a CSS/HTML guru.
<LjL> Pici: well you know how to add tooltips to html text if nothing else ;)
<Pici> Setting custom named spans based on hostmask and only defining the css behind them if they are worthy of notice.
<LjL> Pici: anyway do see the wishlist item please, as *manual* linking of kicks/bans is also something i'd really like having (think "trolls changing nick and host")
<Pici> LjL: I know how to 'view source' and copy and paste.
<LjL> heh
<Pici> LjL: That came up in a brainstorming session as well.
<LjL> Pici: add "searching through comments" and "manually marking pieces of logs without actually kicking anyone" :)
<LjL> which is what i do now this way
<LjL> but is not ideal - and isn't very useful without being able to search in logs, either :)
<LjL> s/logs/comments/
<Pici> That wont really work if I'm not logging everything.
<LjL> Pici: no no, i mean like this
<LjL> Pici: if i now kick ubotwo, the kick gets recorded, and then i can look at the log of it, right?
<LjL> Pici: i do that often, when people come here to discuss bans, at the end of the discussion
<LjL> Pici: but if we could just "@place-marker #ubuntu-ops"
<LjL> Pici: the BT would treat that as yet another action (like a kick or a ban)
<LjL> Pici: then if i add a comment to it saying "This is where we discussed foo's ban and he was told to come back tomorrow"... if we could search inside comments, this would show up when searching for "foo"
<LjL> (or the "place-marker" command could also take a "target" parameters, like @place-marker #ubuntu-ops foo, or even directly a comment)
<LjL> so instead of
<LjL> i do
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops This is where we discussed Foo's ban
<LjL> without having to kick someone to accomplish that :)
<Hobbsee> mmm...you're creating new stuff?
<LjL> Hobbsee: he's working on the bantracker
<Hobbsee> neat!
<Pici> LjL: Okay, I think I can do that.
<LjL> Pici: a matter of this @mark command "simulating" a kick
<Pici> Right now since the events aren't setup, it only logs the last 10 messages and dumps that into the database when a mode change is detected.
<LjL> Pici: do you know how ubotu does it by the way? keeps a sliding window of messages? or just stores everything?
<Pici> I could setup a different 'comment' event for your suggestion.
<LjL> i haven't really checked that
<Pici> It uses a list of lines in a psuedo queue and adds each 200 line 'backlog' to each record in the bans table.
<Pici> So if you kick two people, one after another, you are are almost duplcating your logs.
<LjL> Pici: yes, that drawback i know about - i was just wondering how it remembered messages in the first place
<LjL> Pici: anyway what do you mean "pseudo queue"? or more precisely, how does it "forget" old lines? by timestamp?
<Pici> LjL: Well, I'm using the real python Queue module, the origninal bantracker just uses a list and trims the list by one every time it gets to 200 members.
<LjL> Pici: uhm so it's always just 200 lines long...? i thought it was variable-length somehow
<Pici> self.logs[channel] = self.logs[channel][-199:] + [s.strip()]
<LjL> i.e. i thought it saved n *minutes* of logs
<Pici> Nope.
<Pici> n lines.
<LjL> ok
<LjL> well consider the alternative i.e. n minutes
<LjL> not saying it's necessarily better, just to be considered
<Pici> Easy enough to do as an option, since my logs aren't just plaintext records.  Each record holds the mask, channel, time, msgtype and content.
<LjL> Pici: the mask?
<Pici> LjL: nick!ident@host
<LjL> you mean the :ljl!n=ljl@blah at the start of messages?
<LjL> k
<Pici> And everything uses django, i.e: nothing inserts directly into the database.
<LjL> Pici: don't talk strange frameworks to me, i care about and understand the algorithm :P
<LjL> well, potentially understand
<LjL> anyway i don't care about or understand the backends :P
<Pici> Right ;P
<LjL> Pici: wouldn't it be cool if irc servers themselves attached timestamps to messages
<Pici> LjL: Yes, yes it would.
<LjL> ones that don't lag
<Pici> I actually thought of that for a second when you were talking about trying to figure out freeode's latency.
<no0tic> LjL, what irc server? I think they are lagged between themeselves
<LjL> Pici: we could try asking the tech staff... if we wanted to see how loudly a bunch of programmers can laugh in one's face
<LjL> no0tic: that's one problem
<Pici> LjL: Do you know any of the features being implemented for the new ircd?
<LjL> Pici: all i know is we'll get new services sometime during this century
<ikonia> LjL: be careful with menos, he's just had a rant that I told him to install the 32bit version of java for PPC from a link that I've never recommended in my life.
<LjL> ikonia: i remember him. but... PPC64 is a different architecture from PPC32? i thought there was only one PPC compile of ubuntu?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> he's installed the 32bit version, but the 64bit version of firefox so needs to sort out the plugin linking etc
<ikonia> you can compile java 64bit for PPC I think, but I'm not %100 on that
<ikonia> I doubt that would work as "the plugin though"
<ikonia> I've never dabbled that fire with java PPC
<LjL> ikonia: err, he has Ubuntu "PPC32" but Firefox "PPC64"? that wouldn't work on Intel afaik...
<ikonia> LjL: he' on a PS3 with PSubuntu 64bit
<ikonia> LjL: hence why I keep telling him it's not supported and offerin the PS3 links for support especially around java
<LjL> ikonia, totally unfamiliar with the architecture... so anyway you can just run 64 bit executables on it, even if you have the 32 bit Ubuntu?
<ikonia> LjL: he's got 64bit
<LjL> ah he's installed the 32 bit version of *java*
<LjL> well i don't think he ever specified he was on a PS3 when he talked to me last time
<LjL> just mentioned PPC i think
<ikonia> LjL thats because he bends the truth to get answers
<ikonia> LjL: there is a note that says for java on the PS3 you install the 32bit version and link it through some 32bit libs for a 32bit version of firefox, not a million miles away from the amd64 bersion
<ikonia> I was only advising you to be careful what you said as anyone who he speaks to he makes random claims told him to do stuff
<LjL> ikonia: well, i have logs
<ikonia> ha ha, as do I
<ikonia> hence why I know I said none of the things he's accused me of
<Syn-> hi, I'm not able to join #ubuntu and it's saying I'm banned, any reason why?
<ikonia> LjL: FYI: there are links on the official PS3 ubuntu page on java install
<Pici> Syn-: Give us a moment to take a look.
<Syn-> thanks
<LjL> ikonia: where? what's its official page to begin with?
<Pici> Syn-: Your quit message isn't very appropriate for a family friendly channel.
<Syn-> hmmm
<Syn-> oh right, sorry ill change it
<Syn-> i normally use a BNC
<Syn-> so i never use the quit message on other networks
<Pici> Syn-: Thank you.
<Pici> Syn-: You may rejoin #ubuntu.
<ikonia> LjL: http://psubuntu.com/2007/02/13/howto-enable-java-for-firefox/
<Syn-> done
<Syn-> thanks
<LjL> ikonia: they make you use a tarball though, rather than the medibuntu package, uhm
<ikonia> LjL: there is a reason if you google
<ikonia> LjL: something to do with the virtualisation
<ikonia> you need to use the IBM rlease which isn't in the repo with the same options
<ikonia> there was a whole load of junk on it
<ikonia> (well junk to me who doesn't use PPC very much)
<LjL> let's see if he ever mentioned the PS3 at all
<Pici> hm.  Do I even need to have any affiliation with ubuntu-bots to register a branch?
<Hobbsee> unlikely
<LjL> Pici: hug the bot
<Pici> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bnrubin/ubuntu-bots/bantracker-devel
<PHPnerd> jo
<Pici> Cnerd: How can we help you today?
<ikonia> sudoubungu trolling
<ikonia>   sudoubungu> th0r> <MeNoS> ikonia no other linux and solaris an dfreebsd
<ikonia> I never said that
<ikonia>  sudoubungu> ubuntu sucks
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia>  MeNoS> yellowdog linux sucks
<ikonia> 17:11 -!- Krumar [n=Me@resnet-237-220.resnet.UMBC.EDU] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 17:11 < sudoubungu> television sucks
<ikonia> this is getting a little old
<ikonia> little help please, it's not out of control yet
<Pici> ikonia: hows it going now? I had to step away from my desk for a bit?
<ikonia> sudoubungu> nigger
<ikonia> Pici: 2 seconds after you appeard
<ikonia> much better appart from that 1 user
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> clearly you did see it
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> ikonia: of course
<ikonia> just checking ;)
<ikonia> thank you, everything much better
<ikonia> nalioth popped in a did house keeping too
<nalioth> Pici: you can remove that ban
<Pici> nalioth: will do.
<nalioth> 1201542242 11:44 -!- sudoubungu [n=nomore@99.242.25.72] has quit [K-lined]
<ikonia> nalioth: ha ha ha
<Pici> nalioth: Based on his behavior in #ubuntu only?
<nalioth> Pici: not hardly
<ikonia> bit bigger issue ?
<Pici> Ah, an equal- opportunity troll
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> <quote>
<nalioth> klines are rarely issued for a single channel issue
<ikonia> nalioth: surly it depends on your mood and coffee intake ;)
<nalioth> ikonia: no, we have protocols in place
<ikonia> I'm only kidding
<ikonia> I'm sure you do
<Pici> I was merely wondering if he was being a jerk elsewhere.
<nalioth> Pici: he was.
 * jussi01 echo's that sentiment
<ikonia> is autopackage supported by ubuntu (I think not)
 * nalioth doesn't even know what autopackage is
<ikonia> automatix style junk
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (cristobal language)
<ikonia> sorry boys had to be quick
<ikonia> Seeker`: that came a bit out of the blue, thank you
 * Seeker` thinks ikonia should be a bit more careful with autocomplete
<ikonia> really ? did I miss the name ?
 * Seeker` isn't an ubuntu op
<Pici> ikonia: yes, you thanked Seeker` instead of Seveas
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> thought I'd called foul on the wrong person
<ikonia> Seveas: "thank you"
<Seeker`> ikonia: how are you?
<ikonia> fine fine
<ikonia> foot is fixed so fine
<ikonia> you ?
<Seeker`> i'm good. Lectures started again today. What was wrong with your foot?
<ikonia> I broke it just before chrismtas
<Seeker`> :O
<ikonia> sorry, I thought thats why you asked how I was
<Seeker`> How did you manage that?
<ikonia> you where just being polite
<ikonia> slipped in the garden
<ikonia> twisted it and went down funny on it
<Seeker`> ah]
<gtt> i guess i got kicked out of kubuntu.... how long till i can get back in?
<Pici> gtt: one moment.
<jussi01> gtt: Its not a funny joke to give commands like that
<Pici> er, nevermind me.
<gtt> ok.
<jussi01> !guidelines | gtt
<ubotu> gtt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> gtt: do you understand the reason why we cant have that sort of commands given out?
<gtt> yes.
<gtt> cuz it deletes everything.
<gtt> and someone who doesnt know better, could use it.
<gtt> and lose what they got.
<gtt> but it did answer the question posed.
<jussi01> gtt: Its not a good idea to suggest destructive commands when you arent completely sure of what the person wants.
<jussi01> gtt: please go, read the guidelines and !ettiqette Then come back in 24 hours and we will consider whether to lift the ban.
<jussi01> !ettiquette > gtt
<gtt> i'llbe good in the future and watch the commands i suggest.
<gtt> grr
<gtt> i do
<gtt> i agree.
<gtt> whew.
<gtt> \/\/
<jussi01> gtt: Ban evasion is a serious offence.
<gtt> i'm not evading anything... promise.
<gtt> i'm using my cell phone and it sometimes kicks me off.
<Pici> gtt: Did you just happen to join #kubuntu then? Even when you werent in the channel when you disconnected?
<gtt> yeah... konversation auto joins.
<Pici> s/join/rejoin/
<jussi01> gtt: Ok, Please come back in 24 hours as asked, and we will consider your ban then.
<gtt> whatever automatically happened... was in here talking about this, got kicked off, reconnected and it autojoined #kubuntu.
<gtt> well, why i'm already banned and i
<gtt> m here anyway
<gtt> s/why/while
<gtt> was the ban because of the command or cuz i was 'evading'? do i need to do anything other than remove my autojoins for #kubuntu to prevent it from mucking up the situation further?
<Pici> gtt: The ban was from the command.
<Pici> gtt: If there is nothing further, we ask that you part this channel so we may deal with other pending issues.
<jussi01> Pici: thanks :)
<Pici> jussi01: sure :), might want to adjust the ban to his ident though.
<jussi01> Pici: will do.
<Pici> zoop zoop
 * ompaul looks at Pici and phears the zoop
 * jussi01 wonders what pici is on about?
<ompaul> jussi01, who knows, just phear it
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> Pici, got out of a factoid factory
<jussi01> lol
<Pici> Exactly.
<jussi01> !hobbsee | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Seeker`> !trapped is Help I'm trapped in a factoid factory
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: !trapped is Help I'm trapped in a factoid factory
<jussi01> !pici | Seeker`
<ompaul> !pici
<ubotu> Seeker`: pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<Pici> !pici
<jussi01> i win
<Seeker`> botspam!
<ompaul>  /cs k jussi01  - that was the pride before the fall ;-)
<jussi01> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib:  Are you available ?  It concerns my changes to upstreamdev... thanks
<Pici> RenaTu, robotgee1, can we help you?
<ompaul> Pici, robotgee1 is robotgeek
<ompaul> RenaTu, change your real and artifical names they stick
<ompaul> *stink
<cook63> Un Saluto a Tutte Le Anime!
<cook63> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> alrighty then
<jussi01> nalioth: riddell was after you a while back
<LjL> what an irriverent individual, he greeted neither ubotu nor me
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> I have notices a large number of people from italy just entering the channel and doing !list, its a bit odd.
<LjL> Pici: used to hell^K ircnet?
<PriceChild> username
<LjL> ^W even
<Pici> PriceChild: yes, I was referring to #ubuntu actually.
<LjL> PriceChild: well having swearwords in the username isn't automatically linked to doing !list on join
<LjL> although i guess they aren't two independent events either :)
<Pici> LjL: I'm aware of why you would do !list, just wondering why it always seems to be users from .it addresses and why they think Freenode would have those sort of channels.
<LjL> Pici: i could try to answer your doubts but it wouldn't be fair to my fellow countrymen
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I believe you were the one that pointed me to upstreamdev ?
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: yup
<Pici> I was as well.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: They might have a launchpad page that you can upload your branch to.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Seems to be working with the changes.  I did need to buy a python book...
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: jrib missed you by a couple of minutes the other day
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Figured as mich
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I sent an email requesting access, but have not heard back yet
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: jrib said that development is dormient to say the least currently, but he meant to ping you next time he'd find you not idle
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Sounds good...  I think he will like the changes
<ompaul> ikonia, ping
 * ompaul wonders if he should listen to Kafka or Dostoyevsky
 * ompaul chooses music 
 * LjL listens to Tchaykosvky
<ompaul> LjL, I am from a classical perspective pushing the definition of music ;-)
<LjL> so am i when i listen to swedish punk
<LjL> don't worry
<ompaul> LjL, as a concept swedish punk breaks in my brain
<LjL> it's what it's supposed to do
<ompaul> point!
<ompaul> LjL, Game, Set and Match!
<ompaul> met a taxi driver today - and he had a grin on his face the moment I quoted the "boomtown rats" when he called Ireland a banana republic
<ompaul> Banana Republic - Septic Isle - Screaming in the Suffering sea - It sounds like crying (crying, crying) - Everywhere I go, oh yeah -Everywhere I see - The black and blue uniforms - Police and priests <-- 1980s ireland
<ompaul> they just dropped the priests from the noughties
<LjL> well we're a banana republic and we never even had decent punk music
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !iodts is <reply> iodts is us!
<LjL> !b > menza    (menza, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jpatrick> what's the policy for clones?
<jpatrick> I have deteched (love irssi scripts) in #u-es
<jpatrick> some*
<PriceChild> i think freenode limits to a couple
<jdong> jpatrick: I don't think there is a policy on them?
<PriceChild> by couple, i mean a few
<jpatrick> hmm, and there are some more in #kubuntu...
<jpatrick> looks like net problems tho
<jpatrick> blah, /me off to bed
<nalioth> jpatrick: do you mean 'zombies' ?  i see no clones in #kubuntu
<jpatrick> nalioth: yeah, that's more like it..
<jpatrick> someone keep an eye out for sigma16 in #k
<Mm|Spunky> I have a question about getting Xchat on Ubuntu if it's relevent in here.
<PriceChild> Mm|Spunky, sudo apt-get install xchat. If you want more than that then please use #ubuntu
<Mm|Spunky> tried going to #ubuntu on here but it took me to this channel instead :\
<Mm|Spunky> frickin pidgin -.-
<PriceChild> Mm|Spunky, nope, it'll be your fault
<Mm|Spunky> mk
<PriceChild> Mm|Spunky, change your quit message.
<LjL> PriceChild: it's refreshing when the bt works right away isn't it
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> Mm|Spunky, change your quit message.
<PriceChild> Mm|Spunky, change your quit message.
<Mm|Spunky> i have xchat now and NOW it keeps joining this channel :\
<jdong> Mm|Spunky: that probably means you're ban-forwarded and should listen to PriceChild
<PriceChild> Mm|Spunky, because we haven't removed the ban... have you changed the quit message?
<Mm|Spunky> yes
<Mm|Spunky> i have
<PriceChild> !guidelines | Mm|Spunky
<ubotu> Mm|Spunky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Please read those, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<Mm|Spunky> no no i have changed the leave message if you wanna see
<PriceChild> Mm|Spunky, the ban is lifted... you may rejoin #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Just read those guidelines so things go smoothly from now on :)
<Mm|Spunky> alright :)
<Mm|Spunky> lemme reconnect to see if it worked ok?
<Mm|Spunky> did i win?
<Tm_T> you did
<Mm|Spunky> :D
<Mm|Spunky> <333 sorry for all the missunderstandings and such
<Tm_T> now begone, shush! ;-P
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-29
<Mm|Spunky> haha ok
<Seveas> meh
<Seveas> are there no good irc bouncers?
<Seveas> bip sucks
<Seveas> dircproxy sucks
<LjL> Seveas: i share your pain
<LjL> i'm on muh
<LjL> which sucks
<LjL> Seveas: all these irssi fanatics say they use irssi-proxy
<Seveas> irssi sucks
<LjL> i might give up and try it, unless i get around to writing my own
<LjL> Seveas: irssi may suck, but used as a proxy it certainly has some interesting features
<PriceChild> i thought irssi-proxy was great
<PriceChild> it also gives the advantage of being a client at the same time
<LjL> PriceChild: well, i call that unneeded bloat, unless you actually like using it as a client
<LjL> which i don't
<PriceChild> hehe
<LjL> but anyway, if its proxy is the best around...
<LjL> Seveas: there is a derivative of muh that someone recommended to me, as well... it fixes most of muh's horrible shortcomings, although one i find pretty serious still remains: QUIT and NICK are logged for *all* channels regardless of whether the person was in such channels or not
<LjL> that makes logs... *slightly*... cluttered and big
<PriceChild> I would rather that....
<PriceChild> reading one log would be confusing if someone changes
<LjL> PriceChild, but there is no problem if the nick change is only shown in the logs for the *channels they're in*
<Seveas> ctrlproxy looks promising
<PriceChild> ohhhh
<PriceChild> LjL, that's wierd
<LjL> PriceChild: basically, when i look at the logs of -ops, i see quit/nick commands for #ubuntu too
<PriceChild> who thought that'd be a good idea?!
<LjL> PriceChild: it's not weird really, as QUIT and NICK are the only "global" commands
<PriceChild> ah ok
<LjL> PriceChild, the original muh developer probably just wanted something easy. the derivative's developers call it a "feature not a bug". it's still a bug.
<LjL> PriceChild: fixing it involves keeping a nicklist for every channel you're in
<PriceChild> yup
<LjL> which *clients* already do, of course, so it's no issue for them
<PriceChild> LjL, fork it
 * PriceChild grins
<PriceChild> LjL, how about attach an irssi to it for logging?
 * PriceChild runs off
<LjL> easier to write my own than to understand someone else's code... it's not an incredibly complicated thing
<LjL> PriceChild: it allows only one client connected at a time ;)
<PriceChild> bug!!
<PriceChild> ok
<LjL> how come ctrlproxy is the only one i *don't* have installed
<PriceChild> run irssi proxy
<PriceChild> then attach muh to irssi
<PriceChild> then your client to muh
<PriceChild> and make irssi log
<LjL> erg
<PriceChild> :D
<LjL> PriceChild: anyway jokes aside, there is a pretty interesting Qt client in the works, howsitcalled
<LjL> PriceChild: which does something i've often though about, i.e. being divided in a daemon and a frontend - but not the way proxies do it, actually keeping all stateful information in the backend
<LjL> quassel-irc.org
<PriceChild> interesting
<Seveas> LjL, that's exactly what I'm looking for as well
<LjL> Seveas: well i think you'll have to wait a while still for that one to be released... ctrlproxy dunno, it doesn't seem to have even basic stuff such as giving a server password
<LjL> i'd live a compressing irc proxy as well, i'd need that for the cell phone's pretty expensive data connection
<LjL> s/live/love/
<LjL> but of course that requires a proxy on the phone too so no chances unless i write it
<PriceChild> Someone give me money for a machine I can use to run a proxy so I can worry and spend time on problems like this..
<LjL> PriceChild: nice try
<PriceChild> :P
<LjL> uh, concerning logs, let's see how long yesterday's idiot has kept CTCPing me tonight, for kicks
<LjL> and bans
<LjL> wow, he went on until 5:30am with privmsgs, possibly longer with ctcps (which my very smart proxy doesn't seem to log at all)
<Pandillero> United Mexican Trolls On The Attack!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<nalioth> smart.
<nalioth> real smart.
<jdong> lol. that actually made me laugh a bit.. I'm going to hell
<pleia2> jdong: me too :)
<LjL> jdong: don't worry you'd have gone to hell anyway
<tritium> yikes
<Pici> el chupacabra
<tritium> That hits a little too close to home...
 * tritium lives in the American Southwest
<Jack_Sparrow> I am part american indian.. our casinos will take over mexico ")
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: I thought you were a pirate from the Carribean ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Long story
<LjL> i'm italian, please someone take us over
<LjL> <FloodBot2> WARNING: nuri3l, co_basket, aini-zidane, fie are all connected from 222.124.230.41
<LjL> muted - they all have idents and realnames "komp<number>"
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tonyyarusso> for real?  geeeeez
<Pici> nalioth: mrroboto (i=grids@drank.co.uk)
<tonyyarusso> Upgrading my router firmware actually made it vulnerable when it wasn't before it seems
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tonyyarusso> Could a third party please exploit test me?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: /j #ubuntu-read-topic
<tonyyarusso> Pici: I'm in there now - the bot banforwarded me
<tonyyarusso> oh wait
<Pici> read the topic
<tonyyarusso> auto testing?  are you serious?
<Pici> yes.
<tonyyarusso> sweet
<Pici> LjL is magical.
<tonyyarusso> !botsnack | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pici>  <FloodBot1> tonyyarusso has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<tonyyarusso> That's super cool
<Pici> It really is.
<LjL> when it works
 * tonyyarusso needs to rebuild the irssi config anyway
<LjL> meh we need to find all these weird hostnames in #ubuntu
<LjL> it sounds easy in theory as they're easy to spot by eye... but by machine? i don't know
<Pici> Well, two of them were with i=grids@*
<tritium> Anybody else getting all the foul DCC send requests?
<Pici> tritium: no, we're just sitting here twiddling our thumbs.
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody test me
<Pici> Jay-Oh-En: Did you read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Jay-Oh-En> yes
<Jay-Oh-En> i tried all of that
<jrib> guess not
<tritium> *sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: or is it a mirage
<jrib> Jay-Oh-En: did you change the port you connect to?
<Pici> LjL: The last 3 attacks were by people identified, I dont think we need to have +r set.
<Jay-Oh-En> jrib, ill do that
<LjL> Pici: ah they were? fantastic.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: I finished the modules for upstreamdev      http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id2504530573.html
<LjL> here was another attempting...
<Pici> i=grids, I saw.
<nalioth> thanks, Pici
<LjL> pici, that i= doesn't mean they're identified though
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: can you email it to me, I don't think I'll look at it today?  I sent you an email to your gmail.
<Jay-Oh-En> jrib, it works now
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Sure I can send it over
<Pici> LjL: I thought i= was identified and n= not id'd.
<Pici> Although that would make just enough sense for it to be illogically wrong.
<LjL> Pici: "identified" in the sense that an identd server on the user's machine replied to the ident request from the server
<LjL> that's an entirely different thing from being identified to *services*
<Pici> Well thats silly.
<LjL> it's always been that way
<LjL> only way to know if someone is identified to *services* is /whois or /capab identify-msg
<nalioth> Pici: you really need to set this up:
<nalioth> Want to see if someone is identified to services at a glance?  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spoofing Pici
<LjL> nalioth: doesn't really help when they join and haven't said anything yet though :)
<LjL> and on a CTCP, it won't show anything
<Pici> nalioth: thanks, setup.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: In the mail now.  I was able to do what I wanted writing only new modules in py...  no hooks in upstreamdev, no batch files etc..
<Pici> I'm probably going to be writing up the new templates for the bantracker branch's new web ui, ping me if anyone has any ideas besides the current layout.
<Pici> s/templates/templates tomorrow/
<tonyyarusso> wow I'm laggy
<ubotu> In ubotu, Presto123 said: !foo is foo
<ubotu> In ubotu, Presto123 said: !foo is also bar
<nalioth> ubotu: tell presto123 about bot
<bodhi_zazen> hey, anyone know the nick
<bodhi_zazen> adrock358 ?
<bodhi_zazen> claims he was banned from #ubuntu ?
<bodhi_zazen> s/he showed up on #ubuntu-montana and was not so nice
<bodhi_zazen> was going to moderate, but they left the channel
<nalioth> lovely  ;)
<Seveas> 2008-01-24T05:19:37 <adrock358> bloo bloo bloo bloo blah blah
<Seveas> 2008-01-24T05:19:51 <adrock358> madgoat goat, want to hook a nigger up?
<Seveas> that's a summary of his english :)
<Seveas> Not too bad for someone from montana
 * Seveas runs :)
<Jucato> oh he's in #kubuntu now... gotta keep watch
<Seveas> -us-tx and -us-ny as well
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mez> nice reaction from the Floodbot there :D
<stdin> quicker than my reaction anyway :p
<usuario> jeferson
<PriceChild> lincoln
<usuario> d
<PriceChild> c
<usuario> qual seu nome?
<PriceChild> You lose.
<Seeker`> I win!
<PriceChild> usuario, do you speak English?
<usuario> o que é isso?
<PriceChild> aha he has a banforward on him
<usuario> não fala portugues?
<PriceChild> Não pesaroso. Acabo de usar um tradutor livre agora mesmo.
<usuario> de onde vc é ?
<PriceChild> usuario, /join #ubuntu-pt
<PriceChild> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> you so funny PriceChild
<PriceChild> Pici, what'd I do?!
<Pici> Just the Jefferson,Lincoln thing above.
<PriceChild> pfft you're just sore because you didn't win
<Pici> guest22: How can we help you today?
<Hobbsee> @now portland
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3975/
<jpatrick> did anyone else suffer tha?
<elkbuntu> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<stdin> they were sent to #ubuntu so everyone in #ubuntu did
<jpatrick> ok
<Pici> jpatrick: yeah, that was taken care of last night.
<LjL> mwah
<LjL> [15:02:40] [Notice] -- [Tue 29 Jan 04:39:10](htns) Hey dude [15:02:40] [Notice] -- [Tue 29 Jan 04:39:18](htns) Can you unban me from #ubuntu? [15:02:40] [Notice] -- [Tue 29 Jan 04:39:28](htns) I'm sorry the way I acted, I really need some help
<LjL> sure, after you ctcp flooded me for hours. sure.
<Pici> hah
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (nunzio_)
<ikonia> best kick message goes to ljl
<stdin> looks like my highlight on irc:// works :)
<LjL> ikonia: maybe, but worst kick :)
<LjL> i did /whois nunzio[linux]
<ikonia> your message made up for it
<ikonia> ;)
<LjL> then /whois nunzioTAB, thinking it would give me nunzio_, who however had been kicked
<LjL> the rest you can guess :)
<ikonia> I see where that went
<LjL> good thing when people have autojoin on invite though
<LjL> well - bad thing, actually, but sometimes it helps
<ikonia> saves blushes
<Pici> Neat, new bantracker seems to be working: 2008-01-29T09:07:56 Registering Kick Event: nunzio kicked by jri.b
<ikonia> Pici: so that picks up a feed from ubotu ?
<Pici> ikonia: No, my own bot.
<LjL> ah Pici, i meant to ask you something... you said that each record is kept separately, does that mean that each message in the logs is stored in a separate db row?
<ikonia> ahhh
<Pici> LjL: In my tracker, yes.
<LjL> oh jesus my gay fan club is back
<ikonia> ll ?
<LjL> Pici: hmm that's not a very good thing in that it won't allow to store logs compressed...
<ikonia> LjL: LL is a mega odd one
<LjL> ikonia: yeah, although the nick was different the last time
<ikonia> I've seen him as [LL] before
<Pici> LjL: I'll have to play with it.
<ikonia> Pici: that looks very interesting so is it key word triggered ?
<LjL> Pici: you see, you can still compress each message separately, but that wouldn't give you very good compression - and a lot of overhead
<LjL> gah i didn't whois in time, was ll registered?
<Pici> ikonia: Right now it only triggers on removes.
<Pici> LjL: yes
<ikonia> Pici: but is it the "word" that removes it or an event
<ikonia> Pici: I'm wording that badly, sorry
<LjL> Pici: you've got your identify-msg huh? :)
<LjL> last time the nick was N1c
<LjL> same host
<LjL> i was about to kick him but for some reason i gave him to price's PM torture instead
<LjL> ikonia: yeah you make no sense tbh :)
<Pici> ikonia: Its based on whether the part message begins with 'requested by' (note that normal part messages begin with double quotes).
<Pici> if(msg.args[1][:12] == 'requested by')
<ikonia> Pici: ok - so it's keyword on the part message
<Pici> Yes.
<LjL> ikonia: it's the only way to do it
<LjL> otherwise, a "remove" message is perfectly indistinguishable from a PART
<Pici> No, remove messages don't have double quotes around them like PART messages do.
<LjL> Pici: yep sure, it's still a matter of matching a regex against the command body though
<LjL> ("command body" i mean the stuff after the ":")
<Pici> LjL: Right, they are still of type PART.
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: How can we help you today?
<LjL> Pici: yes, which theoretically means that it could even trigger bugs in clients :)
<LjL> which usually don't quit expect to see themselves parted from channels when they didn't ask for it
<LjL> Pici, ArthurArchnix wants to comment on a bot factoid and submit a new one, i directed him here
<Pici> LjL: Ah, okay.
<ArthurArchnix> Hi guys, sorry to bother, but with respect to "!flash" the two messages that ubotu spits out are confusing. After reading the first one I think that flash is fixed, after all, there's a message saying that it's now available in backports. Then another message pops up saying it broken. I was just wondering if there might be a better way to say that it's broken for Gutsy (still) and it's fixed (or not) in backports. I notic
<ArthurArchnix> Thanks for considering it.
<LjL> ArthurArchnix, well, the part in backports is about the fact that it's available in *older* releases, i think
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LjL> ArthurArchnix: yes, see, it says it's available in backports for dapper and edgy
<stdin> I think the "backports" part can be removed, that was from when flash 9 was put into backports
<LjL> stdin: well it's still in backports only for dapper (who cares about edgy :)
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah... I just wanted to say that I was confused, and see if anyone else is... sometimes I get confused all alone. :)
<LjL> !no flash is <reply> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> better?
<ArthurArchnix> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
 * Pici thinks of a bug to log for ubotu
<Pici> -also factoids should prefix themselves with whatever the first message is prefixed with.
<ArthurArchnix> Yes, no. I dunno. Like I said... I was confused when I first came across it. Then I ran into someone in the channels also confused and I thought I'd mention it. I'm probably overthinking it, and you probably have better things to handle. Thanks again. Night.
<ikonia> Pici: you may want to speak to Sevas as I've made a request about the flash plugin factoid which I think sevas was looking at
<LjL> Pici: they should
<LjL> by the way
<LjL> !no flash-also is <reply> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. An official fix may take some time, but see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you can't wait.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> i feel like i'm fooling around with people when i say "it's recommended to wait for an official fix" by now
<ikonia> LjL: it is a dissapointing state
 * jussi01 agrees with ikonia 
<LjL> Pici: however, "double" factoids (i.e. also) should really never be used in the channel ideally... they're intended for PM to begin with
<LjL> anyway, i'll just assume the guy is right so
<LjL> !flash =~ s/$/ - Flash is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu flashissues »/
<ubotu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<LjL> !flash =~ s/$/ - Flash is currently BROKEN, see « \/msg ubotu flashissues »/
<ikonia> LjL: much much better
<LjL> !forget flash-also
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<jussi01> LjL: should you not add "installation" to that? (or something similar)
<LjL> jussi01: hm?
<LjL> ah
<jussi01> LjL: flash works fine, just the install is broken
<stdin> LjL: I think he means "Flash installation is currently BROKEN..."
<LjL> !flash =~ s/Flash is currently/The Flash package is currently/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> unless you use konqueror, where flash is quite b0rked
<jussi01> true
<ikonia> the flash situation is getting sad
<Pici> Yes.
<jussi01> ikonia: no, the flash situation IS sad
<LjL> stdin: WFM
<stdin> LjL: there are many reports of nspluginviewer crashing with flash
<LjL> stdin: i don't think i even know what nspluginviewer is
<stdin> it's the part that runs the ns (Netscape) plugin  (the libflashplayer.so)
<LjL> i just know youtube can be pretty annoying, as it works *if* i start from the youtube.com page and then search, but it doesn't if i use a direct link to the relevant page
<LjL> but i guess that's something to do with the browser id being sent...
<jussi01> ahny one know which timezone jono is in ?
<stdin> depends what country he's in atm
<stdin> if he's home it's GMT
<jussi01> hehe, ok
<jussi01> stdin: thanks
<ikonia> jussi01: UK
<Pici> spuh4kl527993
<Pici> oops
<stdin> ikonia: since when is UK a timezone? ;)
<Pici> At least its not *my* password.
<jussi01> LOL
 * LjL makes a note to never give pici passwords
<ikonia>  msg nickserv identify ikonia iloveljl
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> how did that slip
<Pici> I told keepass to do its auto-type thing but didnt have the browser in focus
<ikonia> perhaps not the most approrpiate joke to play while [ll] is around
<ikonia> Pici: did your bot pick that up ;)
<LjL> Pici: it's funny when i try to turn off the computer before going to bed -- with the screen off
<LjL> ikonia: :P
<Pici> ikonia: no, it doesnt pick up proper kicks yet.
<LjL> ctrl+alt+f1 -- whoops that wasn't Alt
<LjL> ljl
<LjL> .........
<LjL> sudo halt
<LjL> .........
 * LjL thinks computers should have a separate keyboard for passwords ;P
<pleia2> hehe
<ikonia> LjL: have you played with the optimus mini ?
<ikonia> LjL: I've tried using that for "password" buttons
<LjL> the what
<ikonia> "optiums mini"
<LjL> ah the expensive keyboard with leds on buttons
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I bought one about a year ago for some dev work
<ikonia> one of the functions was auth (or passwords)
<LjL> you can justify any crazy expense if you add "for some dev work" at the end of the sentence
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> got loads of good uses out of it
<ikonia> implimented a few around the company
<ikonia> basiclly short cut buttons only
<LjL> i was thinking of another keyboard though, a qwerty ones with leds on each key. anyway, i've found which one it is now
<ikonia> ahhh thats the bigger one
 * LjL sticks to using his PDA for that :)
<LjL> well, i lie, i never did use it for that, but i could
<LjL> although my PDA is black and white and doesn't look nearly as much kewl
<LjL> you know, it reminds a bit of a WindowMaker dock
<LjL> 'cept it's a physical dock
<ikonia> LjL: that has to be a palm
<LjL> ikonia: nope, a Psion 5 and an iPaq 3130 (yes, b/w iPaq)
<ikonia> wow
<ikonia> vintage
<LjL> i should find the time to install linux on the ipaq by the way, now that i don't need it for GPS anymore (got useless birthday present...)
<ikonia> LjL: I've got 2 old Ipaq for that very purpose
<ikonia> I tried to give them away when mine got upgrded, no-one wanted them
<LjL> ikonia: the iPaq is vintage crap (except for the price i got it for...), but the Psion is extremely useful vintage.
<ikonia> they are both really good models
<LjL> ikonia: i can't really use such PDAs very much though. no keyboard... what do i do with them except navigation, and Windows CE well you know. the Psion is actually something i use - i've probably typed more stuff on the psion than on my computer (excluding stuff typed on IRC)
<ikonia> LjL: thats understandable, I just use mine for GPS, mail/calander sync basic stuff to not have to boot the laptop while around
<LjL> you could say they're versatile... well they are, mp3 player, metronome, ham radio modem, guitar tuner is some of the things i used it for. but the battery lasts 2 hours... whenever i'd need it, it's usually flat
<LjL> ikonia: yep for GPS they're ok but even for mail and calendar, you just should try a psion. having a keyboard to type on, and batteries which last 10 hours, is well another thing
<ikonia> LjL I used to have a pison, but for who my main client is at the moment, I /have/ to use an ipaq
<ikonia> although i don't write much, really just read
<ikonia> got my web urls bookmarked so not much typing to do
<ikonia> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus-tactus/
<ikonia> this is starting to get silly ;)
<LjL> ikonia: well different people different needs, but admit the software at least is miles above windows ce... (now they've ruined it with recent symbian version, but anyway)
<ikonia> LjL ooh totally windows CE suckor
<LjL> but silly, yes :)
<ikonia> LjL: one of the things I'm trying witht he HX4700 is to get linux on it and thunderbird and a few things like that
<ikonia> trying to make it an open ipaq
<ikonia> with rather limited sucssed at the moment
<LjL> ikonia: eh... there is such thing as an open ipaq already... although i'm afraid it's a bit of a mess now, with the handhelds.org quarrel
<ikonia> LjL: exactly
<LjL> on my older ipaq, i had Familiar for most of the time
<ikonia> hence why I'm doing my own thing ;)
<ikonia> I used it on the old compaq ipaws
<ikonia> ipaqs
<LjL> ikonia: well the stuff *is* there and open source though
<LjL> just a bit confusing reading about right now
<ikonia> it's all scrappy
<ikonia> just doing my own thing and building on people's stuff to make my own solution
<LjL> ikonia: it was in pretty good shape when i used it on the other ipaq :|
<LjL> even though i used 0.6.0 or something i think, never anything newer
<LjL> Opie, mind, X sucked ;)
<LjL> ikonia: actually i mostly used it over SSH to compile stuff on... since it had a faster processor than my computer :D
<jussi01> has gtt surfaced yet?
<LjL> wha?
<jussi01> the guy I banned yesterday - gtt
<LjL> ah
<LjL> jussi01: not after you told him to come back in 24 hours
<jussi01> LjL: ok. thanks
<ikonia> LjL: thats a cool use
<LjL> ikonia: well, it can be if you still have a pentium 166 in >2000
<ikonia> LjL: wasn't the arch "arm" though ?
<LjL> ikonia: yes, i'm saying, it's a cool use if the ARM 200MHz that's in your PDA is faster than the Pentium 166 that's in your desktop computer
<LjL> ARM 233Mhz actually
<ikonia> ahhh
<LjL> mind, i don't have a Pentium 166 anymore *now* :)
<ikonia> big upgrade ?
<LjL> ikonia: uhm sort of... i bought the cheapest Sempron i could find a couple of years ago, but the PSU exploded and so did the motherboard. so now i'm using a Celeron 1700 that a friend of mine found next to his house's trash bin
<ikonia> your on borrowed kit
<LjL> could put it that way
<Seeker`> mmm...borrowed kit
<LjL> !el
<LjL> of course we have a greek channel
<Pici> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Pici> Whats el?
<LjL> !el | bot log
<ubotu> bot log: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<LjL> hellas (eλλαδα)
<LjL> greece
<LjL> s/bot log/bot lag/
<Pici> ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I am in need of a little assistance.  WHat I am looking for is your list of cli commands that you would use to troubleshoot a video problem, or sound, or networking.  I would like to try and write them into a module for upstream
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<jussi01> its PriceChild!!! ssshhhh!!!
<jussi01> :P
<Pici> ugh... this Nik0la0s fellow is still trying to use mutt and smtp...
<PriceChild> http://pastebin.ca/879249 lol (completely offtopic)
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, usually i dodge video/sound problems... :) but, "amixer" shows all mixer settings, and that's definitely useful for when people are lost in a mixer with too many controls. "lsmod" is certainly handy in general, i suppose they have it already... (and "lshw" but i *know* they have that already). perhaps "aptitude search '~Pxserver-xorg-video" can also help (shows which [proprietary] video drivers you have installed, although one would need the
<LjL> version numbers too, there's probably a way to show them as well).
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: for sound, you may give crimsun a ping
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I already have upstream modules for xorg, fstab, mount, grub/menu.lst, lspci, lsb_release etc....   Looking to add anything else useful
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: well, for sound amixer is
<jussi01> PriceChild: cool!
<LjL> but crimsun should know better
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Thanks.. will check into that now..  I have tons of stuff on video that I am working on now.
<PriceChild> crimsun has a command he gets people to run... after downloading it from his site... grep logs of #ubuntu
<PriceChild> or +1
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: about video, i don't know that i can help you very much aside from that aptitude command
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Actually, I have lots of notes already on video and res
<Seeker`> lo
 * Seeker` still hasn't got the hang of focus follows mouse
<PriceChild> Seeker`, don't use it then?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Cool....  I have the logs pulled up already so that should be an easy add.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I want to get used to it, as it reduces the amount of clicking I have to do
<Seeker`> and therefore reduces my RIS
<Seeker`> *RSI
<PriceChild> *grins*
<PriceChild> Seeker`, alt+tab?
<Jack_Sparrow> What hours is crimson usually around....  Pacific time for me..
<Seeker`> PriceChild: meh :P
<Seeker`> something just ate my soundcard :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope it made an interesting sound doing it :)
<Seeker`> no, but now nothing can access the soundcard
<Seeker`> i'm gonna try restarting
<gouki> I'm thinking about registering #ubuntu-folding for the Ubuntu Folding Team.
<gouki> Is it OK with the Council?
<jpatrick> hi gouki
<gouki> Hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> gouki: I'm not a member of the council, but you may wish to read: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<gouki> jpatrick, yeah, I know about the good practices to register, I just wanted to check if it was OK to actually register
<PriceChild> gouki, I say its fine :)
<gouki> PriceChild, thanks.
<gouki> jpatrick, thanks for your help.
<jpatrick> if it's for a team, why not? :)
<no0tic> gouki, what is folding team about?
<Seeker`> no0tic: Seeing what the smallest box you can fit Gary in is.
<gouki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoldingAtHomeTeamUbuntu
<no0tic> Seeker`, :)
 * emmajane waves
<PriceChild> Hey emmajane, how can I help?
<emmajane> PriceChild: are you in #offtopic atm?
<PriceChild> nope
<PriceChild> emmajane, are they plotting something?
<emmajane> nope, just trying to understand why I was just given a warning...
<emmajane> Pici asked me to ask in here.
<PriceChild> do you mean #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<emmajane> yeah,
<emmajane> sorry. :)
<PriceChild> ah, that makes more sense
<PriceChild> emmajane, I assume from a quick scan he's referring to religion being a controversial topic.
<emmajane> which is fair...
<emmajane> but I'm not sure how "religion in schools" is not...
<PriceChild> I'm afraid I have to run off but will be back in an hour and a half if you want to discuss it further and Jack_Sparrow can't help. *cough cough*
<emmajane> I'm just trying to understand the boundaries.
<PriceChild> or if anyone else is still around
<coolbhavi> PriceChild hi
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Play nice
<PriceChild> coolbhavi, sorry, got to run
<coolbhavi> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> emmajane: Did he answer enough of your question?
<emmajane> Jack_Sparrow: nope. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> emmajane: You are looking for the boundaries of offtopic?
<emmajane> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to understand why religion in schools was not offtopic...
<Jack_Sparrow> Usually, religion and politics are something to avoid
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me join and take a listen..
<emmajane> Jack_Sparrow: too late.
<jpatrick> !o4o | basically
<ubotu> basically: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<emmajane> I know to respect someone's request to drop a topic.
<emmajane> I just don't understand how it was what I said that suddenly made it inappropriate.
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: thanks...
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: no problem, ate
<jpatrick> mate*
<emmajane> yes, yes, I read all of that...
<emmajane> Pici pointed two of us at it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: Since I have your attention.. do you have any favorite cli commands you use to troubleshoot a system
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: hmm, no but if I'mm debugging I use "gdb" or dmesg if I think it's kernel related
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, I am just trolling for good greps of the logs and other ways of pulling out useful info when troubleshooting issues
<jpatrick> I rarely have to troubleshoot...
<ejer> quick question, I want to correct some ubotu factoids, should I just do it with !-no command, or should I seek permission first
<jpatrick> ejer: just do them and they'll be reviewed here later
<ejer> ok thx
<PriceChild> I'll get back to emmajane when she next appears
 * Pici *just* got back from the meeting that drew me away from answering her in first place.
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: after o4o  she didnt seem to have any more questions
<Pici> I think the confusion was that at some point there was a conversation on religion in schools, and no one o4o'd over that.  Then I happened to look at the channel when they were comparing distros to religions or something, and o4o'd them.
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, she wasn't satisfied.
<Jack_Sparrow> AH, story of my life..  :)  I was a bit rushed...
<ompaul> Seveas: you about?
<PriceChild> LjL, how come the floodbot decided to tell not to flood before it muted?
<LjL> PriceChild: it always does that actually - it gives the "don't flood" message after 5 lines, it mutes after six
<LjL> most of the times however, if people are actually flooding [fast enough], the mute will come before the message, because the message is sent in the slow queue
<PriceChild> ah right thanks
<jpatrick> what's the root support fact?
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jpatrick> !rootsupport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootsupport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jpatrick> there it is
<Pici> also !noroot
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (lolers)
<PriceChild> jrib, "my girlfriend is a slut" ones... they've been pretty regular lately
<PriceChild> *ex girlfriend
<Seveas> PriceChild, what's her phone number? :)
<jpatrick> does one have to get approved of at an irc-meeting to get access in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> nope
 * Seveas hates stupid developers
<Seveas> we seem to have a lot of them where I work
<Seveas> got a few hours of work ahead of me...
<PriceChild> hire me
<PriceChild> i'll replace all your stupid developers at a fraction the price
<Gary> replace lots of stupid developers with only one stupid developer, sounds like a bargain :p
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: no ops-#ubuntuforums is <reply> Help zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, PriceChild, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter, Brunellus, panickedthumb, jenda, Vorian, MikeB-, k_mandla, bapoumba, HymnToLife, jacob, macogw, bodhi_zazen, LaRoza or Lord_Illidian!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Pici said: !me is <alias> ubotu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !me is <alias> myself
<Pici> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> !me is <alias> ubotu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-30
<gtt> hello
<Pici> gtt: Hello, how can we help you today?
<gtt> just wanted to make sure it was ok for me to be back in #kubuntu...
<Pici> I dont know... /me looks
<gtt> i'm in there now.... i'll be good.
<Pici> gtt: The ban has not been lifted.  iirc, you were asked to come back in here to discuss the ban before it would be removed.
<gtt> ok
<gtt> i left it
<gtt> that
<gtt> s why i was coming back.
<gtt> konversation autojoins... i was just not getting kicked out i guess.
<Pici> jpatrick, jussi01: ping
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> Jucato perhaps? ^ #kubuntu ban removal request.
<Jucato> hm lemme see
<Jucato> what did jussi01 say about this?
<Pici> Jucato: jussi01 had asked that he come back in 24 hours to be discussed further.
<Pici> I can dig up a log...
<Jucato> hm... I'm not really comfortable removing other people's bans w/o their knowledge/permission...
<Pici> Jucato: er, okay: http://pastebin.com/fad94be5
<gtt> is the ban specific to #kubuntu (just want to make sure i dont have any other 'infractions')
<Jucato> Pici: ah ok... well if you say so, I can remove his ban. just give the word. :)
<Pici> Jucato: err.  I'm not telling you to remove the ban if you don't want to.
 * PriceChild looks in
<Jucato> Pici: heheh it's not that I don't want to. just not sure about the policy of removing other op's bans.... but if you were there and it was jussi01's intention that it would be removed... etc etc etc :)
<Pici> Jucato: I believe it was jussi01's intetion that the ban would be reviewed after a day, not necessarily removed.
<Jucato> oh ok :)
<PriceChild> gtt, What is #kubuntu for?
<gtt> it's for discussions about #kubuntu
<gtt> and people are pretty picky if ya mention anything else.
<gtt> so i dont
<PriceChild> No it isn't.
<Jucato> it's actually for asking help about Kubuntu.. not general talk about Kubuntu
<PriceChild> * Topic for #kubuntu is: Official Kubuntu support | yadayadayada
<PriceChild> gtt, what made you post such a malicious command in there?
<gtt> i dont know any other way of uninstalling...and without sudo it's not that malicious
<PriceChild> aha, I see 2008-01-28T19:31:04 <smeril> what is the uninstall command?
<gtt> right
<PriceChild> gtt, what if the user meant "what is the uninstall command to uninstall packages?"
<Pici> But that question is vauge, he could have been asking to uninstall x?... bah, too slow.
<gtt> my answer wouldn't have been helpful.
<PriceChild> gtt, Rather than the entire OS. Do you believe that this is a valid interpretation?
<PriceChild> "Wouldn't have been helpful"?! Dude you would have lost *all their data*
<PriceChild> including any mounted volumes such as ipods etc.
<mneptok> gtt: if asked "what's a good strategy for getting out of my parent's house?" a good answer is not "murder everyone and burn the house down."
<gtt> you're right.
 * Jucato is now scared of mneptok...
<PriceChild> Jucato, only now?
<Pici> only just now?
 * mneptok polishes his halo and eats another kitten
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<Jucato> nooo!! not the kitties!!!
<PriceChild> gtt, so what happens next time you misunderstand a question in #kubuntu?
<mneptok> BLAME MNEPTOK!
<mneptok> uhhh ... strike that.
<gtt> ok, it was bad manners. i'll ask for more information and not give an answer that can delete anything unintentionally.
<gtt> (and careless)
<PriceChild> !guideline | gtt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guideline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> grr
<PriceChild> !guidelines | gtt
<ubotu> gtt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gtt> and also if it was in the official support channel it'd be bad for canonical too.
<PriceChild> gtt, go and read those please & ping me when you're done.
<PriceChild> gtt, ¢anonical has no direct connection to the irc support channels. All they do is host logs.
<gtt> guess i misunderstood the "official" (still reading)
<PriceChild> gtt, ¢anonical isn't ubuntu. They just happen to pay the wages of a lot of developers, as well as provide paid support.
<PriceChild> hmmm that autoreplace isn't appropriate here.
<gtt> heh.. ok, i read it...again
<gtt> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> gtt, Ok so we've covered the "don't post dangerous commands in #kubuntu"?
<gtt> i hope so
<PriceChild> You've promise its not going to happen again?
<gtt> promise
<PriceChild> So the other little issue. gtt what is with the ban evasion?
<gtt> that's not really a ban evasion...
<PriceChild> what's not?
<gtt> during the day, i use my laptop on my cell phone, and the connection is kind of crappy.
<gtt> it's slow reconnecting, and when i reconnected, konversation autojoined on the kubuntu
<gtt> i know it seems like it could be.
<PriceChild> Ok
<PriceChild> gtt, you may rejoin #kubuntu. Please abide by the IRC guidelines when participating in the channel.
<gtt> i'm more of a user of irc, and i'm a pretty advanced OS user... but i don't think i know enough about irc to attempt to effectively evade a ban.. it's not worth my effort.
<gtt> you got it. i'll try to stay out of your hair.
<PriceChild> I'll believe you :)
<PriceChild> gtt, anything else we can help with?
<mneptok> gtt: and help yourself to the fried chicken before you leave. it's awesome.
<gtt> no, thanks for listening to me and all that good gunk tho.
<gtt> seeya
<PriceChild> have fun
 * gtt takes the chicken thigh
<mneptok> *bawk bawk*
<mneptok> wait ... is there really fried chicken?!
<PriceChild> jussi01, please ping me when you're around.
<LjL> i banned m0nk from #ubuntu-offtopic for posting a malicious link
<LjL> people there went a tad too far really
<tritium> Quite reasonable, LjL
<LjL> i'm going to bed though so i'm not taking complains until tomorrow. look at the log, a while before the actual ban, if he comes here
<tritium> Sleep well, LjL
<wolferine> can I get an explaination as to why I am banned in #Ubuntu ?
<tritium> wolferine: sure, for your attitude
<wolferine> tritium ?
<SNuxoll> mneptok: if you are trying to make a point, you are being very childish about it
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i was talking to YOU. what gets said to others is not a concern.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i asked you very politely to dial the language back.
<SNuxoll> mneptok: no, it IS a concern, I'm tired of unequal enforcment of the rules
<mneptok> SNuxoll: it's EXACTLY the same as L j L asking
<mneptok> SNuxoll: get used to it. not everyone can see everything all the time.
<SNuxoll> no, they can't, but you seem to have a personal grudge against me, because you seem to find every tedious little thing you can to yell at me for, please tell me if I'm jumping the ship here
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i saw you saying things "suck" and that you're "pissed" and other language that is borderline. i asked you, quite nicely, to stop. you refused.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i can't remember the last time i addressed you.
<tritium> SNuxoll: no, it's not personal.  We all enforce the policy on foul language, so as to keep the channels family-friendly.
<wolferine> is there any more ops around ?
<SNuxoll> tritium: please read the #ubuntu-offtopic log for the past hour
<SNuxoll> and I wasn't aware that 'sucks' was considered language
<mneptok> SNuxoll: you were banned not for language, but for outright *refusing* the request of an op.
<tritium> SNuxoll: what matters is that you were asked nicely to tone it down
<SNuxoll> mneptok: I was not outright refusing the request of a op!
<mneptok> 22:32 < SNuxoll> mneptok: last I checked that wasn't language, and if it was LjL would have yelled at me
<mneptok> 22:33 < SNuxoll> mneptok: ok, then you should be yelling at the other 20 regulars in this room for using that language regularly too
<SNuxoll> that's not refusing the request of a op!
<mneptok> oh please.
<SNuxoll> refusing would be something like "mneptok: so what, I don't care"
<mneptok> telling me what the rules are, and saying that "this other op would have done something" is hardly the same as "OK, i'll tone it down."
<wolferine> if tritium has replied to me, can someone let me know, as I have set him/her on /ignore ?
<tritium> wolferine: we have a code of conduct that involved treating people with respect.
<SNuxoll> DEFINE WHAT THE RULES ARE, and how was I not treating people with respect?
<mneptok> !ohmy > SNuxoll
<SNuxoll> I'm sorry, but I take family friendly as not using the dreaded 'four letter words'
<SNuxoll> F, S, D, C, etc
<mneptok> SNuxoll: you are entitled to that opinion. we are entitled to ours.
<SNuxoll> mneptok: that's the problem, there is no clear rule so it's up to your opinion
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i didn;t ban you without telling you exactly what i wanted.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: you chose, as an adult, to make an issue out of it. now, like an adult, you need to live with the consequences of your actions.
<SNuxoll> please define what you consider 'language'
<mneptok> i already did.
<mneptok> why are you making me repeat myself?
<mneptok> but i'll go get a copy/paste from the channel prior to your ban where i answered that question
<SNuxoll> because no other op I've seen has such a extremist view on it, not LjL, not Seveas, or any others I've seen in #u-o
<mneptok> what does that matter?
<tritium> SNuxoll: it's not an extremist view.
<SNuxoll> YES, it is!
<mneptok> 22:31 < mneptok> SNuxoll: my backscroll is filled with "sucks" and "pissed" and assorted crap.
<mneptok> your reply....
<mneptok> 22:32 < SNuxoll> mneptok: last I checked that wasn't language, and if it was LjL would have yelled at me
<tritium> SNuxoll: no, it really isn't
<SNuxoll> I don't know where mneptok lives, but here it is pretty much everyday usage for well, sucks, and pissed
<tritium> Ubuntu is a popular distribution, with many younger users (especially those who use edubuntu).  It is important to keep foul language out of the channel.
<mneptok> are you *really* going to make an issue of my place of residence?
<mneptok> really?
<mneptok> think about it. be sure you know what you're doing.
<SNuxoll> tritium: and hopefully no one under 13 is using #u-o, because there has been more fowl things than 'sucks' and 'pissed' in there today
<mneptok> SNuxoll: and if i had seen them ....
<tritium> SNuxoll: no, that's the wrong hope.  Hopefully we keep it clean specifically so they CAN be in that channel.
<SNuxoll> mneptok: oh, LjL did, and he took care of them, at the same time I was saying 'sucks' and 'pissed'
<mneptok> SNuxoll: so there it is.
<mneptok> there's your answer.
<tritium> SNuxoll: as a member of the community, if your words offended even one person (including an op, mind you), you should kindly refrain.
<SNuxoll> I'm not asking much, I just want consistent enforcement and definitions of the ruls
<mneptok> SNuxoll: that won't happen with language, as it's subjective.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: it would be nice, but in no way possible.
<SNuxoll> mneptok: EXACTLY
<tritium> You're actually asking for the opposite.  You want _your_ measure of foul to be what applies to you, rather than a consistent one.
<SNuxoll> If we aren't going to enforce the rules equally, why have them at all, same with flexible definitions
<SNuxoll> tritium: no, I'm not
<tritium> Indeed, you are.
<SNuxoll> tritium: I'm happy to fit someone's definition of 'fowl' if I know what it is
<tritium> mneptok: has told you
<mneptok> SNuxoll: "fowl" means "an edible bird"
<SNuxoll> but no one has a consistent one in that channel!
<mneptok> SNuxoll: what about 繁體中文版
<mneptok> is that offensive?
<mneptok> probably not to you.
<mneptok> but to a Mandarin speaker? highly offensive.
<mneptok> language. is. subjective. by. nature.
<SNuxoll> it's unfair to the users in there to have varying degrees of what they consider 'fowl'
<SNuxoll> no one was taking offense to what I said
<mneptok> i did.
<mneptok> game over.
<SNuxoll> ah, so that's the magic definition there
<mneptok> it's the same definition LjL, Seveas, elky, tritium, or any other op.
<SNuxoll> no, it's not
<mneptok> why are you still arguing?
<tritium> SNuxoll: nothing magic about considering mneptok, a live human being, to be someone.  It's just a plain fact.
<mneptok> more importantly, why am i?
<SNuxoll> I have been using 'sucks' and 'pissed' the entire (almost} year in #u-o
<SNuxoll> tritium: no, there is something magic about him, he can get a +o
<wolferine> can I get an explaination as to why I am banned in #Ubuntu ?
<mneptok> wolferine: tritium told you. your attitude.
<SNuxoll> and because of that, he's like a law enforcement officer
<wolferine> mneptok, please dont take this out on me
<SNuxoll> one cop can't go 'ahh, he's only 20 over', while another says '20 over, I'm gonna pull this guy over'
<SNuxoll> that's exactly what is happening
<wolferine> as I said previously, I have him/her on /ignore
<wolferine> should I remove it ?
<mneptok> wolferine: and?
<mneptok> wolferine: if you want to discuss your ban, yes.
<mneptok> wolferine: it's tritium's ban. that means you have to talk to tritium.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: law enforcement is filled with judgement calls.
<wolferine> ok
<wolferine> removed
<wolferine> tritium, can we discuss this now ?
<mneptok> SNuxoll: and now my good judgement tells me this is going nowhere. you may part #u-ops on your own and come back in 24 hours to discuss this with me, or be permanently banned. your choice.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: and FYI, *anyone* giving Seveas this much cr*p would have been perm-banned by now. so you know.
<SNuxoll> mneptok: and FYI, seveas has never freaked out over 'sucks'
<SNuxoll> now, goodbye
<wolferine> seems s/he isnt here, can someone else help me please ?
<tritium> wolferine: what?
<wolferine> tritium, can we discuss my ban in #ubuntu ?
<tritium> You expect me to be at your attention, when you put me on /ignore?
<tritium> Come back tomorrow.
<wolferine> is this not a good time?
<tritium> Right, I'm going to bed now.
<wolferine> do you mind if I discuss this with another op ?
<tritium> wolferine: what would you like to discuss?
<wolferine> well, the reason for my ban
<wolferine> i would like to ask someone to view our 'conversation' and what led up to the ban
<tritium> As I tried to explain to you, your arrogant, unappreciative attitude, and your rude behavior.
<wolferine> arrogance is not a reason to ban me, is it ?
<tritium> When someone offers you help in #ubuntu, or any other channel, you need to remember that we're volunteers.
<tritium> wolferine: yes, it is, as per the code of conduct you need to treat people with respect.
<wolferine> tritium, I have been assisting in #ubuntu for just over a year, I understand you are a volunteer, as I am as well
<tritium> To disrespect people who are trying to help you is quite contrary to that spirit.
<wolferine> i think you took my comments a bit too personal, maybe because your tired ?
<tritium> wolferine: there are *nice* ways to ask for additional info, or to inform someone that the info they provided isn't what you're looking for
<tritium> my tired?
<tritium> I don't have a "tired"
<wolferine> im sorry, i guess you dont understand irc speak
<tritium> wolferine: No, I didn't take them to personally.
<wolferine> but if you say the word out loud, im sure you will understand what I am saying
<tritium> wolferine: I've been on op for 3 years in #ubuntu, I understand it just fine.
<tritium> I also understand !properenglish
<wolferine> let me log the conversation we had
<wolferine> do you mind if I do that ?
<tritium> wolferine: of course not
<wolferine> thank you
<tritium> The channels are logged.
<wolferine> brb
<Hobbsee> wolferine: you want another op?
<wolferine> doesnt matter to me
<wolferine> u offering ?
<Hobbsee> depends if you accept whatever i say, or not.
 * mneptok runs for the bunker
<Hobbsee> mneptok: can also review
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i'll trust tritium's judgment.
<wolferine> sure Hobbsee, I can do that
<mneptok> from what i have read in backscroll, i see no reason not to.
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<tritium> wolferine: it's your right to have Hobbsee or any other op review.
<mneptok> i saw enough to know i didn;t need to keep reading.
<Hobbsee> wolferine: what surprises me, if you knew so much, and knew how to use triggers, is why you didn't just google what you wanted to know to begin with.
<wolferine> sorry, I had a phone call
<wolferine> thanks for letting me know tritium, I just thought I would ask
<wolferine> Hobbsee, im not sure what you want me to say, but I did attempt to find a solution, but I find IRC much more of a tool than google in many cases
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/882940
<wolferine> that is a post of both sides of the conversation
<wolferine> if I happen to have left a line out, im sorry
<wolferine> i felt tritium was becoming aggressive towards me, and added him to my /ignore
<tritium> wolferine: all you really need to do is treat those trying to help you with a little more courtesy.
<wolferine> as I would any other user, who wasnt attempting to assist me, and carried the same attitude
<tritium> After all, we're volunteers, and your hostility took me aback.
<wolferine> not realizing he was an op
<mneptok> wolferine: you do realize that the URL referenced in that factoid tritium triggered *does* answer your question, yes?
<Hobbsee> wolferine: you appear to think that it's OK to roast anyone who doesn't answer your question the way you want to, and to do your google search for you?
<mneptok> i.e. http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#img2iso
<wolferine> tritium, i have learned with over 15 years of being on IRC, helping others for 10 of those years, that its not always the best to take other ppls comments personally
<wolferine> sorry, am I discussing this with all of you ?
<mneptok> yes, you aksed us to get involved.
<wolferine> as I thought that Hobbsee and I were going to discuss?
<mneptok> *asked
<wolferine> mneptok, i did not ask you to get involved
<Hobbsee> wolferine: mneptok is another operator.
<wolferine> im just asking for clarification
<wolferine> as the three of you are asking me questions/making points
<mneptok> what needs clarification?
<wolferine> i believe my questions I just asked
<Hobbsee> wolferine: so, you did not get the response you desired, although, as mneptok says, it's actually in the factoid.  so you got snarky at the one who had given it to you.  and then you complain about the fact that they acted on that.
<tritium> wolferine: sure, that's fine.  Don't take things personally.  But, why not also treat people with some respect?
<wolferine> how about we just get to the point
<wolferine> why was I banned?
<mneptok> another point is that the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct basically forbids saying anything that someone *could* take personally.
<wolferine> Hobbsee, do you mind if we take this to pm ?
<tritium> wolferine: I've explained
<wolferine> or tritium
<tritium> I thought you wanted to discuss it here, wolferine.
<Hobbsee> wolferine: you were banned due to attacking and being disrespectful to those who had given you an answer.
<Hobbsee> apart from that, while doing your attacking, you were stopping others from receiving help, by increasing channel noise, with non-support material.
<wolferine> how was I attacking ?
<wolferine> Hobbsee, thats like a cop scanning your car for 'something' else that might be wrong in a situation
<tritium> wolferine: in the future, why not try something like "Thanks, I appreciate that, but I didn't find what I was looking for there.  Do you have another suggestion?"
<wolferine> i cannot defend the fact that for me to prove my point, I need to post chat to the channel
<wolferine> tritium, and possibly it might not be a good idea to provoke another user either ?
<mneptok> what point? that the URL given to you contained the answer you sought?
<tritium> wolferine: yes, you should not have proved me, particularly since I was trying to help
<Hobbsee> wolferine: apart from telling him he's going insane...
<tritium> provoked*
<wolferine> mneptok, im not trying to be rude, but I will just respond to Hobbsee and tritium right now
<wolferine> if you want clarification later, I dont mind talking to you later
<wolferine> Hobbsee, I felt he missed a post, yet answered it in the same response, which was a bit confusing
 * mneptok tootles off for home
<tritium> Good night, mneptok.
<wolferine> so can I ask this again
<wolferine> how was I attacking ?
<Hobbsee> i answered that.
<Hobbsee> [15:28] <Hobbsee> wolferine: apart from telling him he's going insane...
<tritium> wolferine: do you not realize how inappreciative you were?
<tritium> And how rude that is?
<Hobbsee> that being said, you still need to learn to be respectful.
<wolferine> 'losing it'
<Hobbsee> answers do not get served to you on a silver platter, and irc is not your personal google search.
<wolferine> Hobbsee, what is your point exactly?
<wolferine> i dont see having an hour long convo about all this is necessary
<tritium> wolferine: I've asked you several questions.
<Hobbsee> getting irate because you didn't get the exact answer you wanted, when you chose not to google search, just puts you with a high sense of entitlement.
<wolferine> tritium, I have two ppl to answer, so if you dont mind, please be patient
<Hobbsee> particularly seeing as the answer actually *was* there, and you didn't appear to notice.
<wolferine> i was not 'irate'
<tritium> wolferine: hey, you be patient.  I delayed going to bed to be here.
<tritium> I could have just as easily addressed this tomorrow, wolferine
<Hobbsee> wolferine: and if you think we're only all doing one thing at once, and listening to you, you're dreaming.
<wolferine> tritium, I asked you if I could discuss with someone else, so you could leave
<wolferine> i have been accomidating
<wolferine> what question did I not reply to, tritium?
<tritium> wolferine: no, you have been inappreciative, rude, and condescending
<tritium> wolferine: do you not realize how inappreciative you were?
<tritium> That's one...
<wolferine> i dont feel I have been rude
<Hobbsee> wolferine: come back in 24 hours.
<tritium> wolferine: sure, that's fine.  Don't take things personally.  But, why not also treat people with some respect?
<Hobbsee> you won't get any further today.
<wolferine> Hobbsee, why ?
<tritium> That's another.
<Hobbsee> you're proving that you still don't treat people with respect.
<wolferine> what?
<wolferine> i have been considerate and respectful
<wolferine> I have attempted to answer both of your questions
<tritium> Not to me, you haven't.
<tritium> In what way is telling me I'm losing it, after offering you assistance, considerate or respectful?
<wolferine> tritium, and since im having to admit I am being disrespectful, can you admit you were provoking me as well then, which is in a sense, disrespectful as well
<wolferine> so we both were disrespecting each other
<tritium> wolferine: you're "having" to admit?  You do not recognize it to be so?
<Hobbsee> wolferine: i don't call giving you a factoid answer, which answered your question, being provoking.
<wolferine> and we both want to help in the channel
 * Hobbsee doesn't think we're going to get any further with this anytime soon
<wolferine> so why not remove the ban, and we can move past all this?
<tritium> Agreed.
<bladezor> The automatic test fails for #ubuntu-read-topic
<bladezor> I changed my port :\
<bladezor> Can I get tested here?
<stdin> bladezor: did you type "test me" in the channel?
<bladezor> yes
<bladezor> It just disconnects me and it makes me rejoin that channel
<bladezor> I'll try again, sec
<bladezor> Ok it didn't disconnect this time
<bladezor> I guess it worked
<bladezor> meh well it's not letting me join , floodbot keeps...flooding me with "Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer still, we are experiencing problems... hold tight! You will be allowed back in shortly."
<stdin> not sure why it's doing that, seems to be stuck somehow
<stdin> you'll have to wait for an #ubuntu op to read this and unban you then
<bladezor> ok
<Hobbsee> bladezor: removed, thanks for your patience
<bladezor> Thanks
<Hobbsee> stdin: it'll be the same version as an already existing version in the ubuntu archive
<stdin> Hobbsee: either that or the same version for another release
<Hobbsee> it would use the orig tarball if that were the case.
<Hobbsee> this is likely a repack, under the same name, as what's already there, or in the ubuntu archive
<ikonia> is there a way to see who keeps msging the bot and redirecting it to me in a pm ?
<stdin> ikonia: the bot would say "<nick> wants you to know: ..."
<ikonia> oooh thats odd
<ikonia> I wonder if Seveas is playing a trick ;)
<stdin> ubotu: !test > ikonia  (it should have my nick in the message)
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> yup, got it from you
<ikonia> wish I still had the other window open, I may have missed the name
<ikonia> thank you stdin
<Seeker`> woo, no0tic spam
<jussi01> Doh, pricey isnt around
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<usuario__> oi
<usuario__> o que é isso?
<PriceChild> LjL, where's fb2?
<nalioth> good questions
<jussi01> PriceChild: ping
<jussi01> or even pong
 * Pici thinks he knows what this is about.
<Pici> Although I didnt realize it until yesterday eitehr.
<PriceChild> Hey jussi01
<jussi01> PriceChild: youasked me to ping you?
<PriceChild> jussi01, come to #pricechild please :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh, gotch
<jussi01> a
<PriceChild> and all was well in the world :)
<jussi01> thank you :)
<PriceChild> No problem.
 * jussi01 now has to figure out this network problem with the new server... grrr
<PriceChild> jussi01, are you sure its plugged in?
 * PriceChild ducks
<jussi01> PriceChild: lol yeah
<PriceChild> jussi01, have you tried turning it on and off again?
<jussi01> PriceChild: !!!
<jussi01> too much it crowd i can see
<PriceChild> I don't know anything more sorry, that's all the IT Crowd gave me.
<jussi01> :P
<PriceChild> its funny because its trueeeee!
<jussi01> so true
<Pici> I've never seen the IT crowd, but it sounds just like when I was doing Windows support.
<jussi01> Pici: go watch, increadibly funny
<PriceChild> Pici, the guy eventually builds a machine, to answer the phone for him and then say those things, so he doesn't have to.
<jussi01> so anyone know what to do after plugging said usb network device in and  modprobing module needed?
<ikonia> PriceChild: the auto responder tape is genius
<jussi01> hehe ikonia yes it is!
<PriceChild> jussi01, ifconfig up? 8-)
<jussi01> PriceChild: I dont think its listed in the interfaces file...
<PriceChild> jussi01, well then its not recognised as a network device... check dmesg or something about the time you probed the module.
<PriceChild> This may be the worst advice ever... don't blame me if i'm wrong :)
<PriceChild> the only usb network device i've ever used is an rt2570 wireless dongle and it works perfectly
<jpatrick> Pici: pong
 * jpatrick reads up
<Pici> jpatrick: nah, forget about it.
<Pici> jpatrick: was regarding a #kubuntu ban and I wasnt sure who was around.
<jpatrick> ah right, I was sleeping :)
<Mez> I seem to have lost all the channels I loitered in
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> do you have +u set?
<PriceChild> Mez, where did you leave them?
<Mez> PriceChild, /dev/null
<Mez> I had to reset the config on my proxy
<Mez> and I can't remember what all the channels I lurked in were
<PriceChild> obviously weren't very important then
<nalioth> if you can't remember, are they worth loitering in?
<Mez> nalioth, yes, because I generally have to go for them for reference, or cause I'm affiliated somehow and need to give ingo
<Mez> info *
<Mez> I actually stripped down my list of joined channels quite a lot not so long ago
<Pici> You're affiliated with things, but you dont know what they are?
<Mez> Pici, not neccesarily directly affiliated ...
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> for example, I forgot to rejoin #kde-devel
<Mez> ahah!
<Mez> LOGS
 * Pici shakes head
<Mez> found them all
<jpatrick> Mez: I recommend rsync-ing configs before rm-ing them :)
<Mez> jpatrick, they had been corrupted by segfaults ;)
<jpatrick> aha
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (egoleo)
<LjL> Seveas, before i kill a #bash user, please what was that command that you could use to pipe something back into the same file you got it from? it was you who mentioned it
<Pici> heh, what did the #bash person suggest?
<LjL> Pici: they suggested it was impossible, but anyway nevermind them
<jdong> LjL: sponge
<jdong> LjL: in moreutils IIRC
<jussi01> any irssi users here? how does one move a channel back to its original position after an accidental /wc ?
<Pici> wow, thats a real command.
 * LjL hugs jdong
<jdong> :)
<jdong> Pici: if you think that's weird, look at some of the other things in moreutils :)
<Pici> jdong: thanks too, I've been wasting time gooling for an answer.
<nalioth> jussi01: /window move [number]
<nalioth> jussi01: "any irssi users here?" indeed
<Pici> s/gooling/googling/ | sponge pici
<jussi01> nalioth: hehe, thought that might entertain :P
<LjL> security update for *audacity*?
<LjL> now how can a sound editor have a secvuln
<no0tic> LjL, ask it to emgent..
<LjL> gah
<Pici> audacious!
 * Pici chuckles at his lame joke
<LjL> Fix insecure directory creation in /tmp by moving
<LjL>     the directory to the users home directory
<LjL> eh?
<LjL>  /tmp is insecure so you don't use it?
<LjL> we might as well stop using /usr someday :)
<jpatrick> LjL: s*** happens
<LjL> "Audacity 1.3.2 creates a temporary directory with a predictable name without checking for previous existence of that directory"
<LjL> ... so you fix it by making it check for previous existence and using a randomized name...?
<Pici> Thats what I would do...
<Pici> Sounds like its only a security problem on multi-user systems.
<LjL> sure, but calling it a security problem is fine
<LjL> fixing it by putting temp files in the user's home... that sounds less sane to me
<no0tic> LjL, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gentoo/+source/audacity/+bug/173153/comments/3
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173153 in audacity "[CVE-2007-6061] Denial of service and deletion of an arbitrary directory tree via symlink attack" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LjL> no0tic: ?
<no0tic> LjL, emgent patched audacity
<LjL> no0tic: yes i know
<LjL> apt-listchanges shows that ;)
<no0tic> :)
<LjL> uhm, this thing to trim the irc logs of spurious QUITs takes an incredibly long while...
<LjL> but it did shrink a logfile of 16megs into 4megs
<LjL> m0nk coming here for the ban from -offtopic i gave him yesterday
<LjL> well, today
<Mace-Windu> o.o
<Mace-Windu> err im banned and i dont know why?
<Mace-Windu> Anyway I just have 1 question
<Mace-Windu> >->
<Mace-Windu> Can You run a server from the desktop version of Ubuntu
<Mace-Windu> or do you specifically need the server version
<jpatrick> you can run it
<Mace-Windu> Awesome thanks
<Mace-Windu> Also Idk why im bannz0red but yah
<Mace-Windu> anyway thanks
<PriceChild> Hi Ttech, how can I help?
<Ttech> 0.o
<Ttech> Why am I here.
<Ttech> oops
<Ttech> I have the auto channel join thing on.. LOL
<Ttech> Sorry. No question.
<Ttech> Bye...
<ubotu> Kamakazi called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<Seveas> LjL, sponge
<Mace-Windu> Err yah... Can Ubuntu and Windows be ran on the same machine?
<PriceChild> Mace-Windu, this channel is not for support.
<Mace-Windu> Yah well im banned from #ubuntu for god knows why
<PriceChild> well maybe you should try and get that fixed?
<Mace-Windu> Can you help me fix that?
<Mace-Windu> :p
<PriceChild> LjL, *ping*
<PriceChild> Mace-Windu, ever use a different nick on irc?
<Mace-Windu> is it a nick ban? i thought it was an addy ban
<Star-Wars> >_>
<PriceChild> Star-Wars, ever run a bot on this host?
<Star-Wars> No.
<Star-Wars> ive never connected to this server before
<Star-Wars> ive had no reason to.
<Star-Wars> Well I connect about an hour ago
<Star-Wars> but that was for a question.
<PriceChild> ok, please be patient Star-Wars.
<Star-Wars> np
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Martian said: !no, u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch, Flemish, Afrikaans or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on.
<Star-Wars> NoProblem?
<Star-Wars> Sorry? v_v
<Star-Wars> Welcome.
<Martian> Out of curiousity how does it look when Ubotu forwards a request?
<Star-Wars> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Martian said: !no, u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch, Flemish, Afrikaans or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun. If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you". The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on.
<Star-Wars> Like that.
<Martian> Thanks.
<Star-Wars> np
<Martian> In Afrikaans U is the formal form of You. That's why I changed it to include Afrikaans.
<Star-Wars> xD
<Star-Wars> You did your research]
<Star-Wars> >_>
<Tm_T> Star-Wars: yup
<Star-Wars> I dont get it...
<Tm_T> Star-Wars: the person involved with your issue seems not to be active currently, please wait and he'll help you soon :)
<Star-Wars> ok
<Tm_T> Star-Wars: I don't feel I should close him out of it by doing his "job" so sorry I can't help more
<Star-Wars> is ok
 * Star-Wars spanks PriceChild
<Tm_T> haha
<Star-Wars> PriceChild isn't here.
<Star-Wars> xD that dang peer got to him.
<Star-Wars> He seems to get to alot of people ;p
<Star-Wars> So did the owner of this net write hyper himself?
<Star-Wars> Cuz Most nets use Unreal
<Seveas> Star-Wars, do you have an id on selbst-schuld.3-a.net?
<Star-Wars> Huh?
<Star-Wars> no
<Star-Wars> Ive only ever used this internet
<Star-Wars> and I have 1 server that im on
<Star-Wars> Scrollrack. A Yugioh server
<Star-Wars> and this. now i guess
<Seveas> Star-Wars, how often does your provider change IP's, are they fairly static or really dynamic?
<Star-Wars> Fairly static
<Star-Wars> I recently gave myself a static ip
<Star-Wars> from PortForward.com
<Star-Wars> They showed me how
<Star-Wars> I need a Static Ip to run a Windows based server and INternet radio
<Star-Wars> But originally my isp allocates me a Dynamic
<Seveas> Star-Wars, I meant the isp ip
<Seveas> how often does that change?
<Star-Wars> Err the one from
<Star-Wars> the cmd promp?
<Star-Wars> Which ip
<Seveas> the external one you see at the botton on portforward.com
<Star-Wars> The one i get from $ip
<Star-Wars> or
<Star-Wars> are u talking about thise one //echo $ip
<Star-Wars> or the cmd one
<Seveas> the external one you see at the botton on portforward.com <--------
<Star-Wars> Lemme go check
<Star-Wars> Oh thats the one i get from $ip
<Star-Wars> I unno I dont check it often
<Star-Wars> Hasnt changed recently
<Star-Wars> from What i know
<Seveas> if it didn't change in the past 2 weeks, you will not be unbanned
<Star-Wars> I dont know I havent check it within the past 2 weeks
<Star-Wars> Can you just answer my question? I only have 1
<Seveas> no
<Star-Wars> grrfles
<Seveas> there was some pretty serious abuse from your IP address in the past 2 weeks
<Seveas> we don't appreciate that
<Star-Wars> O.O
<Star-Wars> on here?
<Seveas> yes
<Star-Wars> I unno My isp supoosedly gives me a dynamic one
<Star-Wars> but like i said
<Star-Wars> I just gave myself a static ip
<Star-Wars> is there a way to check what your ip was 2 weeks ago?
<nalioth> just let him in to #ubuntu already
<Star-Wars> Cant u give me a +e?
<Star-Wars> My name?
<Star-Wars> Giving my 1` single nick wouldnt give my whole ip
<Star-Wars> an except into the room
<Star-Wars> So youd be keeping yourself protected
<nalioth> Star-Wars: go.
<Star-Wars> and helping me @ the same time
<nalioth> Star-Wars: we have a no idling policy here    :)
<Star-Wars> Ok
<Star-Wars> ty
<keescook> hi!  while the ubuntu security team is going to be using #ubuntu-hardened for IRC discussions, I'd like to see if #ubuntu-security can be put under our control so we can direct people to the right place.  What do you folks recommend?
<PriceChild> nalioth, can you sort this out please?
<PriceChild> keescook, should be sorted asap :)
<nalioth> sorted?
 * nalioth looks at his work bench
<Tm_T> nalioth: a before c
<ompaul> nalioth, organise what keescook asked for :)
<PriceChild> use the hammer!
<ompaul> nalioth, with the wrench that PriceChild knows very ikkle
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul buys PriceChild an icecream
<nalioth> keescook: can you join me at the scene of the crime?
<keescook> nalioth: sure, where?
<ompaul> nalioth, I suggest just close, and forward
<Seeker`> :O ITS GARY!
<nalioth> Seeker`: is it you?
<Seeker`> it me!
<nalioth> Seeker`: i don't believe you
<nalioth> i say you're an imposter.
<Seeker`> nalioth: what dont you believe me about?
<nalioth> Seeker`: have you talked to nickserv today?
<Seeker`> maybe earlier
<nalioth> i don't believe it
<nalioth> hi Seeker`!
<Seeker`> and again just now
<nalioth> now i believe it's you.
<Seeker`> yay!
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> chanserv hates me :(
<Tm_T> can I hate you too? ;)
<Seeker`> i would prefer it if you didn't
<Seeker`> you had to devoice me 3 times? just to make sure you did it properly
<Seeker`> yay!
<Tm_T> Seeker`: no, just to make it more clear
<Seeker`> heh
<ompaul> Seeker`, is that you?
<Seeker`> I think so
<ompaul> subtly like a bull in a china shop or a brick though a plate glass window
<Seeker`> but I'm not too sure now. I was last time I checked
<ubotu> syntaxerror55 called the ops in #ubuntu (link2126)
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> guys..
<Pici> jpatrick...
<jpatrick> Pici: I was watching #ubuntu at the time
<Pici> oh ;)
<Jordan_U> Have you guys added a feature to temporarily suppress !ops or was ubotu just down?
<m0nk> hey guys could i get my ban to ubuntu-offtopic lifted please?
<LjL> !repeat | Jordan_U
<PriceChild> Jordan_U, it had already been called
<ubotu> Jordan_U: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> !repeat | Jordan_U
<Pici> The bot knows it had just been called ;)
<LjL> hi m0nk, can you remind me why you were banned?
<jpatrick> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54141/
<m0nk> ...shocksites...im usually pretty good about not violating the cOc but i was just out of my mind yesterday for whatever reason man
<LjL> m0nk: a shocksite that tried to crash your computer as well
<m0nk> LjL: that too....
<m0nk> i applogize
<nalioth> LjL: was it a good one?
<nalioth> no, don't paste it in here  :0
<LjL> nalioth: define good
<PriceChild> vorian, just imagine if we let ck out.
<vorian> lol
<nalioth> LjL: you know, the one that lets the magic smoke out of your box
<vorian> PriceChild: at least he can restrain himself
<vorian> sometimes
<vorian> :)
<LjL> nalioth: eh... no, i do not know. and i'm not sure that's a bad thing either
<m0nk> it was a site i used to use when i was younger on my friends...it doesnt usually crash browsers though
<m0nk> i know with firefox if you have the mplayer plugin to handle media though...it will get nasty
<LjL> well it's what intended to do, so no surprise there
<m0nk> im watching freedom downtime...its pretty interesting:)
<nalioth> this is not a social channel
<m0nk> sorry:|
<LjL> m0nk, i suggest you come back in a couple of days. perhaps some of you guys in -ot don't realize that we aren't *always* light-hearted when we give !o4o and stuff.
<LjL> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<LjL> now, that was o4o *and* malicious
<LjL> you really should have thought about it
<Seveas> I'd say come back in a year
<Seveas> that's what I did to some people who pasted that site
<m0nk> i feel like the little kid who got grounded on christmas eve...but all right
<LjL> m0nk, it didn't seem like such a big deal just because nobody complained about it
<nalioth> you're lucky you didn't get klined
<LjL> it took me a while to realize what it was
<LjL> (since i'm not an expert like seveas, and it didn't come with the http:// so i didn't click right away)
<LjL> imagine if someone *did* have their speakers on (it was night in europe and i guess late evening in america)
<m0nk> LjL: yea, i understand i will be back in a couple days i understand that was a huge violation
<m0nk> anyway take it easy guys
<LjL> or just well was a young fellow *not* of the kind of young fellows who usually hang around in -ot
<LjL> well at least he gets it
<LjL> could have got it earlier
<PriceChild> LjL, what'd you mean about how easy it was to see who was messing with chanserv?
<LjL> PriceChild: i never said anything of the sort, you imagined it
<PriceChild> Hey Exteris, how can I help?
<Exteris> i have no idea i think xchat screwed up with the channel list
<mc44> Seveas forwarded him
<Seveas> Exteris, no, you need to change our quit message from 'Sick Fuckers' to something else
<Exteris> Seveas, were you offended by that?
<Seveas> Exteris, it goes against our guidelines
<Exteris> i changed it
<Exteris> it's OMG now
<Seveas> cool, forward removed
<LjL> omg
<Exteris> ty
<LjL> Seveas: uhm, he should fix his part message, it's off by one now
<Seveas> hehehe
<LjL> cute, i freed up 800mb by cutting redundant QUIT and NICK lines from the logs.
<LjL> and it's not even finished yet
<Pici> Its still going?!
 * nalioth uses bzip2 on his logs
<Seeker`> LjL: How big are your log files?
<nalioth> bgrep can look through them in that state
<LjL> Seeker`: they were 2 gigs and some
<Seeker`> ouch
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-31
<Pici> Does anyone have any opinions on the current Web UI of the bantracker? I'm looking to improve upon it or redesign it for the new version I'm working on.
<LjL> Pici: i don't mind the UI itself... as i said i'd mostly just like highlights in the logs. and if we had links, one would have to devise a way to represent them effectively. i'd also like to see people's hostmask on their entry even if it's just a kick (but that involves more than the interface)
<Seeker`> the only problem I have the with bantracker is that it always seems to take a minute or two to load the link from ubotu
<Pici> Seeker`: The version I'm working on runs off of mysql instead of sqlite (which is prone to database locks by design)
<mneptok> Pici: awww .... no db2 love?
<mneptok> *duck*
<Pici> mneptok: yes, db2 and I'm going to recode the irc bot in mumps.
<mneptok> brainfsck
<mneptok> uhh .... WTF were Seveas and LjL smoking today? and why aren;t they sharing?
<PriceChild> when?
<Seeker`> is it against the CoC to not censor brainfsck?
<Pici> Seeker`: In CoC terms, bad language is only not supposed to be used when calling someone else bad names.  #ubuntu support channels go by a stricter set of family friendly languages rules.
<mneptok> PriceChild: #-offtopic ~120m ago
<PriceChild> ahh
<PriceChild> because they hate you
<mneptok> maybe if i wax my back ...
<SNuxoll> may I please be unbanned from #u-o
<PriceChild> SNuxoll, why were you banned?
<SNuxoll> PriceChild: 'refusing the request of an op' supposedly, I'm not going to bother trying to point out the stupidness of it anymore, not really wanting to extend that ban >_>
<SNuxoll> it was 24 hrs, imposed by mn
<PriceChild> SNuxoll, why were you banned?
<PriceChild> I've already read the logs...
<SNuxoll> PriceChild: because I was arguing with mn
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> mneptok, *ping*
<mneptok> pong
<mneptok> SNuxoll: do you remember the first thing i asked yesterday?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Tm_T said: no, amarok is <reply> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<SNuxoll> yes, and again, I'm done arguing about it
<Tm_T> bahhhh
<mneptok> 22:28 < mneptok> SNuxoll: could you dial the language back a bit?
<SNuxoll> here we go again -_-
<mneptok> SNuxoll: understand. this is not about whether one op or the other finds the words "sucks" and "pissed" offensive.
<PriceChild> Tm_T, I got caught out by that yesterday editing an ops call... fun :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> PriceChild: busted!
 * Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> Tm_T, luckily it was the forums one so there was only a couple of people in here on it
<mneptok> SNuxoll: it's about me seeing such language in a LOT of your scrollback, and asking you to tone it down.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: which is not at all an unreasonable request.
<Tm_T> agreed there
<SNuxoll> mneptok: the way you said it it didn't sound like it
<SNuxoll> it sounded like saying either work immediatley deserved a !ohmy, and I guess I took it the wrong way, but that's the message I got
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i don't see many other ways to interpret "dial it back a bit"
<SNuxoll> *word
<Jordan_U> probable troll in #ubuntu
<SNuxoll> mneptok: when you live in a overtly conservative town like I do, 'dial it back a bit' means more than a 'bit'
<Jordan_U> "<feierfox> hello! i have some problems with my ubuntu, is Mark Shuttleworth for help me to fix it? I think, he is the guy behind ubuntu..."
<mneptok> SNuxoll: and, despite your personal opinions, you obey the request of any op at any time. period. if you think the request is out of line, /join here and discuss it with others. but copping an attitude on-channel will get you banned every time.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: I'm watching it
<mneptok> Jordan_U: he's working his shift at McD's right now.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: no one will ban you for asking if other ops agree with an opinion. as long as you do so in an adult way, and on this channel, which is here expressly for that purpose.
<Tm_T> he certaintly asked that one
<SNuxoll> mneptok: which is frustrating, I hate coming in here because it's like the lions den, every op in the world, and it feels like they are all against you
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i have NO problem with you asking other ops if you think i'm mistaken. i have a BIG problem with you fighting me on-channel about it. make sense?
<SNuxoll> that's not exactly the case, but it's kinda intimidating
<PriceChild> SNuxoll, ops are people too, and I'm pretty sure we've all been in the same kind of situation before.
<mneptok> SNuxoll: that could well be a result of you waiting to /join here after you've exhibited ban-worthy behavior. try coming as someone looking to clear up a misunderstanding, not complain about a ban. ;)
<PriceChild> except maybe nal
<SNuxoll> PriceChild: I know that, but you have to think about it from my/every other users perspective, 20 ops against little 'ol you, even if they aren't AGAINST you it feels like it because of that +o ability
<mneptok> SNuxoll: CoC applies to us even more so than you.
<PriceChild> SNuxoll, they try /query first?
<SNuxoll> PriceChild: very true
<PriceChild> I'm sure most of us would prefer that even.
<SNuxoll> mneptok: I'm accutley aware of that, I read the CoC thoroughly and signed it even
<mneptok> SNuxoll: i'm fine with a /query. much more so than a public fight.
<mneptok> nome sane?
<SNuxoll> I was having a horrible night last night, and I got into a stupid fight, that's pretty much it
<SNuxoll> was probably better I got banned anyway :)
<mneptok> well then, there it is.
<mneptok> so now just say "mnep, you're a complete horse's ass of a human being, but i'll do as you request on channel."
<mneptok> :D
<mneptok> 20:14 -!- mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [-b *!*n=stefan@*.spkn.qwest.net] by mneptok
<mneptok> welcome back.
<SNuxoll> thank you :)
<Tm_T> mnep, you're an complete horserider of a human being, but I refuse to do what you request on the planet earth
<mneptok> np np
<SNuxoll> Tm_T: lol
<mneptok> Tm_T: i love you, too
<mneptok> *muah*
<Tm_T> mneptok: ofcourse you do, my dear child
<SNuxoll> without further ado, thank you again, now I shall /part
 * mneptok waves
<mneptok> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> J-_: on it
<J-_> excellent =)
<J-_> btw mneptok shouldn't the pipe work like that as well?
 * jdong resists pouncing on the innuendo...
<J-_> sorry?
<jdong> nothing :)
<mneptok> jdong: i'll give it to you innuendo if you don;t stop scaring the locals.
<mneptok> J-_: my guess is that some of the special chars in the part after the pipe confused the bot
<jdong> mneptok: l..last time I didn't even scare anyone... *grabs security blanket*
<mneptok> prolly have to \esc\ape them
<J-_> =)
 * mneptok advances, masked and inebriated
 * J-_ nods, and /parts like a monkey.
<mneptok> OOK OOK
<PriceChild> monkey hands... and frozen legs
<PriceChild> The ultimate combinatino.
<mneptok> where are the slcaker staffers?
<mneptok> *slacker
 * jdong updates the madwifi tarball in his autowifi deb...
<mneptok> PriceChild: i need to call a client back. can you point staff at the "AdultForum" dude in #-offtopic scrool?
<mneptok> (if they ever unidle)
<PriceChild> will do
<mneptok> smashing. fanks.
<PriceChild> none seem active lately in #freenode so will just be patient
<nalioth> mneptok: did you need something?
<mneptok> nalioth: "AdultForum" chanspam in #-offtopic
<mneptok> nalioth: seemed random, and like other drive-bys were likely
<mneptok> (i.e. something opers would want to stop, not ops)
 * nalioth didn't see anything (got a nick?)
<LjL> nalioth, nick is AdultForum
<mneptok> 20:35 < AdultForum> hi all
<mneptok> 20:35 < AdultForum> if anyone wants to learn a new adult forum, please send private message me !
<mneptok> 20:36 -!- AdultForum [n=AdultFor@85.104.92.85] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<LjL> k-line for terrible grammar
<mneptok> give k: line him!
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> oops
<LjL> turned mute for 222.124.230.41 into a redirect to #ubuntu-proxy-users and kicked all users from that IP in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> ubotu gone silent?
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gone silent? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> Tm_T: Just doesnt like you.
<Tm_T> naah, just lagged
<Tm_T> Pici: thanks :))
<Tm_T> Pici: me neither
<mneptok> !about anything know don't I, Sorry
<mneptok> ubotu about anything know don't I, Sorry
<mneptok> @login
<ubotu> OK
<ubotu> osxdude called the ops in #ubuntu (Hulya_5)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok or PriceChild: Could you take care of Hulya_5 in #ubuntu?  I'm disarmed atm.
<PriceChild> i'm there
<tonyyarusso> btw, in case you don't want to find out for yourself, the image they linked to is porn.
<PriceChild> grrr /lastlog fails me again
 * tonyyarusso waits for the drive with the script to reach room temperature
<Tm_T> mooooooooh
 * mneptok milks Tm_T 
<Tm_T> mneptok: you should not
<mneptok> i put lotion on my hands this time!
<mneptok> no more chaffing!
<Tm_T> oh just if you knew...
<effie_jayx> please keep an eye out for #ubuntu-offtopic... heavy talk on politics...   talk about why invading IRAK and stuff... very sentitive
<Pici> effie_jayx: someone called o4o, and it looks like it has abated, for now.
<effie_jayx> Pici, cool
<effie_jayx> I'm audi
<Tm_T> audi?
<Pici> I still dont know.
<tritium> I think it means "out of here" in some odd translation
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> 0b1
<tritium> @btlogin
<mneptok> "audi" is the imperative "listen!" in Latin
<Tm_T> roger
<jdong> mneptok: audi around here means expensive car with terrible quality ratings...
<jdong> silly latins
<mneptok> jdong: do you know why it means that?
<jdong> mneptok: mmm?
<jdong> mneptok: I'm guessing not because of outsourcing?
<mneptok> because the Audi car company was started by a man named Horch.
<mneptok> he owned Horch Automobiles, but sold it and the name.
<mneptok> "horch" is the imperative "listen!" in german
<bod_> hey is anyone here?
<bod_> i have an issue,.,. i was banned from !ot about a week ago, i was told it would be for 24hrs, but it seems im still banned
<Aloha> potential troll UnWorthy in #ubuntu
<Aloha> nalioth, whats ubot3 do?
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Tm_T> mmgh
<jussi01> Tm_T: is that your inner bear waking up?
<jussi01> !studioupgrade is <reply>If your Ubuntu Studio feisty -> gutsy upgrade fails with the error that it cant reach archive.ubuntustudio.org, then remove the archive.ubuntustudio.org line in your sources list. This is no longer active as all Ubuntu studio packages are now in the regular Ubuntu repositories.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !worst-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/$/./
<Seveas> !worst-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/$/./
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes
<Tm_T> jussi01: some american got permban from our cafebar
<jussi01> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> harrassing and threads
<Tm_T> threaths I mean
<jussi01> ouch
<Tm_T> well, he told to manager (doing same job as others) that she will lose her job when he tells to her boss
<Tm_T> ...she ofcourse didn't spoil the fun telling being one in charge
<jussi01> heh
<Tm_T> coolbhavi: hi
<coolbhavi> hi
<coolbhavi> is pricey there?
<Tm_T> coolbhavi: /whois pricechild does tell the idletime?
<Pici> Copyright (c) 2007-2009 Wubi. All rights reserved.
<Seveas> 2009?
<Seveas> someone's ahead of us
<ikonia> Pici wubi is THAT leading edge
<Pici> ikonia: haha
<ikonia> PriceChild: are you the shop keeper from mr ben ?
<Pici> I have a shopkeeper?
<Pici> PriceChild: coolbhavi was looking for you earlier.
<ikonia> Pici: old UK tv show, Mr ben got into trouble on "fancy dress" adventures, and when ever he got into trouble the "shop keeper" would appear to save him, almost on que, as coolbhavi called pricechild "he appeard magically" like the shop keeper
<Pici> Oh.
<PriceChild> Why's this window greyed out
<Pici> Why not?
<PriceChild> brb
<PriceChild> i think compiz greyed it out for non-responsiveness but forgot to ungrey it
<PriceChild> Pici, i know that nick... but I've no idea who it is.
<PriceChild> Hey coolbhavi, how can I help?
<coolbhavi> hey
<coolbhavi> Is there a way to remove https:// from LP
<Seveas> no
<coolbhavi> I'm on OpenDNS followed your instructions
<PriceChild> This isn't the channel for that... see #launchpad. You also want the httpS:// for the secure connection.
<PriceChild> coolbhavi, what instructions?
<PriceChild> Seveas, its so windy today I saw a duck fall over. Guess what I said?!
<Seveas> quack
<PriceChild> I pity the fowl!
<Seveas> ROFLOL
<coolbhavi> your instructions on OpenDNS
<PriceChild> coolbhavi, link? (want to take this to pm?)
<coolbhavi> https://www.opendns.com/start?device=huawei
<Pici> heh.
 * PriceChild wonders what is hard to follow.
<Seveas> coolbhavi, where does launchpad come into the equation?
 * Pici wonders what this has to do with launchpad.
<coolbhavi> but no luck.. LP is mighty slow
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> what was all that about
 * Pici blinks
<PriceChild> Pici, Seveas Hobbsee ikonia http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54203/
<Seveas> now it makes sense
<ikonia> Hmmm
<Seveas> he's stupid enough to think opendns speeds up things
<ikonia> why does he think you instructed him to use opendns as a fix ?
<ikonia> this guys an "ubuntu member" too
<Pici> ikonia: Because the OpenDNS instructions were contributed to them by Joseph Price
<Seveas> the broken cable business is no fun though, 2 of our offices are cut off from the rest of the company
<Pici> ikonia: Look at the bottom of that openDNS link above.
<ikonia> ahhhh so its the actual setup instructions not "use open dns - it's your fix" that cam from price child
<PriceChild> I'm amazed he found that and realised it was me
<ikonia> he's a genuis
<ikonia> you underestimate him
<Pici> Just coincidence that they're both Ubuntu Members...
<Seveas> ikonia, I don't think pricechild is stupid enough to think that opendns speeds up things
<PriceChild> actually... I don't think he has the same router that those instructions are for...
<ikonia> Seveas: no no, me neither, I jus didn't understand where he got the idea that pricechild said this would fix it
<ikonia> it seemed a random "you told me"
<Pici> Yes.
<PriceChild> he turned up in #launchpad as well btw asking me instead of pm
<ikonia> the nick is a regular in #ubuntu
<Seveas> jrib, you ribman!
<PriceChild> I know the nick, I just don't know how we "know" each other.
<PriceChild> I use OpenDNS because its so much more stable than my ISP's dns.
 * Seveas has bind running on the server in the kitchen
<PriceChild> and i'm lazy
<ikonia> Seveas: 1 one the loft and 1 in the cellar, I have ressiance ;)
<ikonia> ressiliance
 * Seveas doesn't have the room
 * ikonia has space in his loft and cellar DC's
<jrib> Seveas: hmm, you sevman!?
<ikonia> space for rent that should have read ;)
<ikonia> (I was of course kidding)
<Seveas> :)
 * Seveas needs a bigger house
<Seveas> and I need to steel the macmini from work as a backup named/smtpd/dhcpd
<ikonia> backup dhcpd - good call
<ikonia> I'll sort that tonight
<jaggz-> but I am at port 8001 now :(
<Pici> jaggz-: Please follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Pici> jaggz-: I see that your banforward was removed.  We politely ask that you part this channel so that we know who still has pending issues.  Thanks.
<jaggz-> Well I politely tell you to shove it!
<jaggz-> I'm kidding.  Just testing what it's like to say that I'm saying it politely.
<jaggz-> I believe you are polite and appreciate your help :)
<jaggz-> Thank you very much.  :)
<Pici> er.  Okay.
<PriceChild> Hey jdstrand, how can I help?
<jdstrand> hi! I am jamie-strandboge in LP and a member of ubuntumembers.  May I have a cloak?
<LjL> jdstrand: yes. please ensure that you have an email address set in NickServ, and an alternate nick linked to your main one. what is your launchpad page?
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/~jamie-strandboge
<LjL> jdstrand: if your alternate nickname is jdstrand_, it's not linked to jdstrand. please link it
<LjL> jdstrand: it can be done by changing your nick to it, then /msg nickserv link jdstrand <password>
<jdstrand> LjL: it is
<LjL> jdstrand, if it were, i think i'd see "(jdstrand is online)" when doing /ns info jdstrand_
<jdstrand> LjL: oh no-- I meant that jdstrand_ is my alternate, not that it is linked
<LjL> jdstrand: ah, ok.
<jdstrand> LjL: stupid question-- how do I just change to jdstrand_? (I am not an irc guru, can you tell?)
<LjL> jdstrand: /nick jdstrand_
<jdstrand> ha
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> LjL: done
<LjL> jdstrand: now ensure you have an email set, doing /msg nickserv set email you@hostname
<LjL> jdstrand: you can hide if from public view using /msg nickserv set hide email on, if you want
<jdstrand> LjL: done
<LjL> jdstrand: your cloak will be enabled shortly
<jdstrand> LjL: thanks! :)
<jdong> PriceChild: huh?
<PriceChild> jdong, i forgot the extra /
<Seveas> LOL
<Seveas> @lart PriceChild
<jdong> PriceChild: haha
<jdong> PriceChild: I thought you were trying out a new nick :)
<PriceChild> Nope.... its pmdematagoda's
<ubotu> In ubotu, RainCT said: pastebin is pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> In ubotu, RainCT said: pastebin is pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> leave paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pici> I wasnt going to change it.
<Pici> At least not without talking to Sevea.s
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !imagebin is <reply> A useful place to post screenshots and other short term images is http://imagebin.ca
<RainCT> Pici, LjL: any reason why paste.ubuntu-nl.org is better?
<jussi01> la de da
<Seveas> RainCT, it's open source and we have full control over it :)
<RainCT> Seveas: oh, doesn't paste.ubuntu.com use the same?
<Seveas> they use a fork of my code
<jpatrick> a bad one
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> neverblue called the ops in #ubuntu (ToNight)
<jpatrick> oh dear, oh dear
<nalioth> Seveas: both of those got in the same coach
<Seveas> I figured
<ubotu> In ubotu, mortmark said: what is kubuntu?
<Pici> ubotu: tell mortmark about bot
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell mortmark about kubuntu
<Thugacation> hi i wanna contest some bans
<PriceChild> Thugacation, what channels?
<Thugacation> like #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> like #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Seveas> I don't see bans on you there
<PriceChild> Me either.
<Pici> Thugacation: You're in those channels.
<Thugacation> yea but the thing is
<Seveas> and I'm sure you meant "I'd like to apologise for my behavior that caused the bans"
<Thugacation> everytime i go back they tell me im still "technically" banned
<Thugacation> my isp just recycles hostnames
<Thugacation> so they want me to leave again
<Pici> Thugacation: Who is "they"?
<Thugacation> uhh i dunno like LjL and a few people i cant remember
<Thugacation> they claimed i was ban evading
<Thugacation> i dont want no trouble
<Seveas> then don't cause any :)
<Thugacation> i dont
<Pici> Seveas: I see a ban set on just the 28th for him...
<Seveas> Pici, I don't what are you searvhing for?
<Pici> Seveas: I just searched for Thugacat, and looked at one of the ckisk. It had a ban next to it.
<Pici> Seveas: Try prov.east.verizon.net
<Seveas> I see
<Thugacation> yo why u do that for
<Thugacation> i just said i dont want any trouble
<Thugacation> WTF
<Thugacation> they were helping me with ies4linux
<Thugacation> and arguing amongst each other
<Thugacation> and u ban me
<Thugacation> stop hating
<Thugacation> and you banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic for god knows what
<Thugacation> you guys dont know what youre doing
<Seveas> Thugacation, you are indeed technically still banned, I just searched the logs
<Seveas> just making sure you're banned properly now
<Thugacation> so everytime i come here thats why i go straight to this channel and bitch
<Thugacation> and then they tell me blayh blah blah youre not banned stop trolling
 * Pici claps
<PriceChild> Wha?!
<PriceChild> Could someone point me to the original ban/reason?
<ikonia> -d ?
<Pici> ikonia: realname ban
<ikonia> ahhh thats a client name
<Seveas> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=Thugacat&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<ikonia> you'd be banning a lot of people
<Pici> ikonia: New?Now?Know?How is the default for chatzilla iirc.
<ikonia> yes
<Seveas> it is
<Seveas> but /cs lart does that
<Seveas> so I had to remove it after the lart
<ikonia> hence the -
<ikonia> just curious
<ikonia> ta
<PriceChild> Could someone point me to the original ban/reason?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: see link above?
<PriceChild> jpatrick, That shows only today's bans, and a list of old kicks.
<jpatrick> PriceChild: the one for Thugacation   LjL   Jan 28 2008 02:55:04
<jpatrick> maybe
<jpatrick> oh, no, he's not the one who pinged us all?
<nalioth> jpatrick: recently?
<Pici> He has a whole host of old bans and kicks...
<jpatrick> nalioth: on the 28th, you threw him out
<PriceChild> ahh now i remember him
<Pici> Oh hey, LjL got him to do the 1,2,3 thing.
<jussi01> lol, thats right
<nalioth> jpatrick: that was not thugacation
<jpatrick> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54237/
<Pici> I see no pings?
<jpatrick> Pici: line 4
<nalioth> jpatrick: i see.
<Pici> jpatrick: Oh....
 * nalioth thinks jpatrick has missed a few /removes
<Pici> jpatrick: I thought you meant /ctcp pings
<jpatrick> Pici: don't know about those
<jussi01> Dont know if this is helpful to anyone, but here is a log of the first mention I have of him in my logs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54238/
<Pici> jussi01: Thats in the bantracker as well.
<nalioth> Pici: no, that SOB joined the channel, asked a question, waited 30 seconds and then !ops'd us all
<Pici> nalioth: yeah,  I see that now.
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, ok then
<nalioth> if he was a first time visitor, i'd have just asked him not to do that, but he _really_ _did_ know better
<coolbhavi> He called the OP's I think so
<Pici> coolbhavi: Can we help you with anything?
<coolbhavi> No
<coolbhavi> thanks pici
<Pici> coolbhavi: Then I refer you to our idling policy.
<Pici> !idle | coolbhavi
<ubotu> coolbhavi: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<coolbhavi> ok
<Pici> Take care.
<coolbhavi> hey is there a meet to decide who gets on the irc council like the CC meets
<coolbhavi> ?
<nalioth> coolbhavi: usually
<nalioth> although the irc council is not decided at a meeting
<Seveas> neither is the CC
<coolbhavi> Ok...
<popey> i think he means in the way that members are at the cc meets
<popey> ubuntu members that is
<popey> but it's academic anyway :)
<Seveas> ops usually aren't decided at an irc council meeting either :)
<coolbhavi> exactly popey
<popey> these are the badlands :)
<coolbhavi> i am just asking out of curiosity
 * popey tries to make riccochet sounds but can't figure out how to do that in ascii
<popey> pyow!
<popey> coolbhavi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<coolbhavi> Ok
 * Pici sets up !irccouncil and its !ircc alias.
<coolbhavi> !irccouncil
<ubotu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil for more information
<PriceChild> coolbhavi, as well as the link there that shows more in depth, you may also be interested in the proposed policy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Delegation
<LjL> Seveas: your freaking script should have a list of common idents and realnames for clients and avoid banning those on /cs lart
<Seveas> LjL, feel free to submit a list :)
<Pici> ...
<jpatrick> !nickspam > sportygal
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> jpatrick, watch out before she blasts you with her birthday rage
<sportygal> sorry guys
<jpatrick> (sportygal: happy birthday!)
<sportygal> jpatrick: heh, but it was in september :)
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (Nick1)
<jpatrick> ;) I knew it wasn't today
 * jpatrick has no access
<jpatrick> ah, go Seveas! :D
<nalioth> jpatrick: she's (quite publically) updating her nicks 'last seen' time
<essy> jpatrick/nalioth: sorry, I opened another client and finished them off - just wanted to get back to a "regular" nick on this client.  I apologize for the spam
<jpatrick> essy: no worries :)
<jpatrick> Pici: /whois neos857
<jpatrick> interesting ident
<nalioth> how technical
<Seveas> fcuk is a brand
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<PriceChild> LjL, on the -rR, the bots shouldn't all give that notice?
<nalioth> anyone know (or heard of) alcanfor ?
<Seveas> <-- neos857 (n=fcuk@89.240.66.5) has left #ubuntu (requested by Seveas: "ACCESS DENIED")
<Seveas> never heard of
<Pici> If +i is set in monitor, do the bots just clear the room from stragglers?
<nalioth> Seveas: he's the one who most likely brought those clones in
<Pici> s/monitor/unregged/
<PriceChild> Pici, yes
 * Pici makes note
<PriceChild> Pici, they also -J #ubuntu when they do it.
<Pici> How smart of them.
 * jussi01 logs in on the n800
<PriceChild> why do they send them all in at once?
<PriceChild> its so ridiculously easy to spot
<Pici> PriceChild: #u-forums...
<Daviey> and with similar nicks :(
<jpatrick> and they didn't go to the -es channels.. :(
<nalioth> there are clones in #ubuntuforums? (or the same ones)
<Pici> nalioth: no, just some clueless user
<Pici> For whom I thought understood me after I !piracied him, but hes more dense than I thought.
<LjL> PriceChild: pff, what do you complain, they've stopped the attack haven't they
<LjL> but, they usually don't all give the notice, but they can
<LjL> if they're all opped it's more than possible
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe I know :)
<PriceChild> sorry
<PriceChild> thankyou :)
<LjL> PriceChild: for only one bot to give the notice they'd have to know which of them is opped. which as you know they don't. previously i made them deop each other *before* giving the notice but that can be even nastier
<LjL> PriceChild: it works like this, the bots wait a randomized amount of time after the -rR before giving the notice. if, before that time has passed, another bot gives is, they refrain from repeating it
<LjL> but if the "randomized amounts of time" happen to be close enough... well.
<PriceChild> life goes on :)
<jussi01> [hmm, is there a new irc council member going to be elected sometime? (curiosity...)
<m0nk> LjL: you around, i said i would be back today
<LjL> sorry i can't talk i'm still trying to close browser windows
<m0nk> ok
<m0nk> o wait...
<m0nk> didnt catch that...
<LjL> m0nk, i don't remember what you said, but i remember i said "couple of days", which in my book usually isn't one day
<m0nk> LjL: yes...but i said i would be back in A day
<LjL> ok
<LjL> well, so i tell you again, come back in a couple of days instead
<m0nk> and to this i say...see you tomorrow
<PriceChild> m0nk, read what LjL just said.
<m0nk> PriceChild: i read it
<m0nk> and i know what it says
<PriceChild> m0nk, obviously not
<LjL> well you can come here tomorrow, and i'll tell you to come back in a couple of days
<LjL> of course, the timer resets each time
<LjL> but as you prefer
<m0nk> :) this is how i prefer it
<Seveas> LjL, if you're going to unban, I'll consider rebanning
<Seveas> people pasting GNAA links should, in absence of stab-over-ip, be permabanned
<jpatrick> LjL: heads up on #ubuntu-devel-es
<LjL> not registered
<nalioth> what kind of naming scheme is that?
<jpatrick> someone trying to tho
<LjL> jpatrick: well, not registered *yet*, he can still register it
<LjL> registered #ubuntu-es-devel and forwarded to #ubuntu-es-dev by the way
<jpatrick> #ubuntu-es-dev I know
<jpatrick> it was for the bot..
<nalioth> jpatrick: LjL: can you do your thing please?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> jpatrick: well, preventative registering
<jpatrick> LjL: no idea what to say to the guy on his question..
<LjL> jpatrick: see -es
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: You here?
<LjL> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ahunter and lmnop  are same ip just joined and talking to themselves
<LjL> easily fixed
<LjL> (except for a misclick)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks..just wanted opinion
<LjL> well there may sometimes (rarely) be valid reasons why two people are connected from the same ip
<LjL> but when they say "wassup gangsta" to each other, i'm inclined to think otherwise
<Seveas> wassup ljl bro
<Jack_Sparrow> Kinda what I thought
<LjL> Seveas: da ceilin'
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks for handling it..
<Seveas> word
<Jack_Sparrow> dude, sweet,    DUDE, SWEET,  Dude...
<Jack_Sparrow> I love that dumb movie
<Seveas> ya man
<mneptok> Seveas: 'SUP H0000000000000000M3Z!!!11111!~!!! \o/
<Seveas> mneptok, hmm, my irc-to-speech script was active
<Seveas> that sounded funny!
<mneptok> the script is obviously broken
<Seveas> its as broken as the english one feeds to it
<Seveas> so on irc it's pretty broken :)
<mneptok> oh, i see.
<mneptok> "it sounded odd."
<mneptok> i thought you meant "you made a funny joke."
<mneptok> which is obviously impossible, given our current knowledge of space-time.
<ompaul> Seveas, but we already filed a bug against English, so as for irc English being broken, broken English might one day fix English!
<mneptok> go Marianne Faithfull!
<Seveas> yay
<Seveas> fuckers at eweka broke routing again
<Seveas> LjL, poke
<Seveas> nalioth, poke
<LjL> peek
<Seveas> can you let ubotwo/ubot3 take over?
<mneptok> stupid Ewoks
<LjL> Seveas: ubotu rejoined
<Seveas> he'll fail again
<Seveas> just not timed out yet
<nalioth> Seveas: sure
<Seveas> routing to the box where he lives is broken
<LjL> nalioth: i'll do the #k's
 * LjL takes the easy ones
<nalioth> LjL: ok
<jdong> We need multiple p2pbotus :)
<LjL> jdong: not a new idea :)
<jdong> have a programmed pecking order, and if one is dead the other speaks up :D
<PriceChild> jdong, code it
<jdong> PriceChild: ha. :)
<LjL> jdong: no, for real... nobody did that, but it's been in the queue :)
<jdong> hehe when I get my next batch of free time... :D
<LjL> erg - nalioth?
<nalioth> holy cow
<nalioth> somewhy i have to reload the Encyclopedia module
<LjL> Seveas: back for good?
<Seveas> could be
<Seveas> routing seems ok
<Seveas> it needs some more minutes to sync
<LjL> yeah, i'll part two when it's synced
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-01
<nalioth> Seveas: what happens to the Encyclopedia that makes ubot3 crash?
<Seveas> no idea
<nalioth> it cored dumps often, but after i reload the Encyclopedia, it runs fine for days
<Seveas> locked db perhaps?
<nalioth> Seveas: have no clue
<nalioth> i just turn the bot on and let it run
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, soldats said: ubotu is gone it is now ubotwo
<Seveas> it's still syncing
<LjL> it's almost finished
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Seveas> it's fully synced
<LjL> Seveas: you know, one would expect at least the people in #ubuntu-motu not to be astonished at the possibility of a bot being down
<greg-g> hi, I would like to request that the channel #ubuntu-upperpeninsula be forwarded to #ubuntu-us-mi (or de-registered all together).  The team contact is MIA (last seen 39 weeks ago) and it is a defunct team (never got off the ground, and is "super-seeded" by the Michigan Team)
<PriceChild> nalioth, *ping* :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: poingy!
<PriceChild> nalioth, greg-g above?
<nalioth> PriceChild: i'm not blind  :)
<PriceChild> but you might be away, or in a different channel
<greg-g> I have sent an email to the team contact, waiting on a response
<PriceChild> ohhh after the ping
<mneptok> greg-g: "superseeding" happens on BitTorrent. you mean "superceded" :)
<greg-g> mneptok: thats right! ;)
<greg-g> it has been a long day
 * greg-g needs a beer
<mneptok> greg-g: since you're standing by the coat rack, mind handing me my "Annoying Pedant" crown? ;)
 * greg-g hands mneptok a burger king crown
<greg-g> (that might be a little bit of a US-centric reference there)
<LjL> mneptok, i'm afraid you'll have to try harder.
<LjL> Supercede has occurred as a spelling variant of supersede since the 17th century, and it is common in current published writing. It continues, however, to be widely regarded as an error.
<nalioth> greg-g: emails to contacts of #*buntu* channels are not necessary (note for the future)
<greg-g> nalioth: btw, I have requested the launchpad team assocated with that channel be removed also, for the same reasons (there is only 1 member to the LP team, they havne't done anthing, it is a possible confusion for people looking for michigan ubuntu teams)
<mneptok> LjL: you can't have a "common" spelling that's a "widely regarded" error. there can only be one majority.
<greg-g> nalioth: eh?
<LjL> mneptok: mail m-w
<PriceChild> mneptok, common doesn't imply majority?
<nalioth> greg-g: if you have a question or statement or problem with an #ubuntu channel you come to #ubuntu-irc to enquire about it
<greg-g> nalioth: ok, that's what I did (well, ops) ;)
<LjL> again?
<syntaxerror55> What's op with ubotu? :|
<syntaxerror55> up*
<LjL> nice lapsus
<PriceChild> syntaxerror55, its home is having routing issues. Its out of our control, backup bots will be brought back in if it doesn't come back soon.
<syntaxerror55> PriceChild: okay.
<greg-g> nalioth: do you have any questions about the channel situation?
<nalioth> greg-g: nope
<nalioth> it'll be taken care of (pricechild promised)
<PriceChild> and I never break my promises
<greg-g> cool, thanks (sorry for delay, not-so-good wireless at the cafe)
<greg-g> take care!
<PriceChild> xhhul... where do I know that from
<nalioth> ghostbusters
<Seveas> apparently still routing issues
<Seveas> fun, and dns issues
<LjL> no rats chewing on cat5?
<Seveas> only if you call the eweka crew rats
<LjL> Seveas: have you found anything interesting in your quest for an irc proxy?
<Seveas> nope
<Seveas> except for a nice idea for ubotu v3 with which I'm now experimenting
<Seveas> it does involve getting rid of supybot
<LjL> ugh, say that slower next time
<LjL> i came back from smoking, i was alreay at risk of heart attacks
<Seveas> it involves using dbus
 * LjL has quit IRC (death)
<Seveas> the dbus part is actually pretty easy
<LjL> wait, you mean you're serious about dbus?
<Seveas> yes
<LjL> you haven't smoked something else than i have have you
<Seveas> the 'bot' part would be rather small and only understand a few commands and a failover mechanism
<Seveas> plugins move to external processes, communicating to the bot via dbus
 * mneptok quit smoking this weekend
<mneptok> not by choice. i was uber-sick.
<mneptok> i realized on Tuesday i hadn't smoked in 4 days. so why start?
<LjL> Seveas: except why?
<LjL> mneptok: good question. you'll find out soon.
<LjL> i mean, it's not that i've anything against dbus...
<mneptok> LjL: honey, i smoked hand-rolled unfiltered cigarettes for 24 years. you? :)
<LjL> well nevermind, i do, still
 * PriceChild hugs mneptok 
<Seveas> mneptok, 1) getting rid of supybot is a good thing 2) i need some dbus experience and dbus is good for interprocess communication 3) separating functions to external processes increases robustness
<LjL> mneptok: i've been alive for 25 years, and smoked hand-rolled unfiltered cigarettes for 14
<Seveas> it will stop the bugtracker plugin from grinding everything to a halt
<PriceChild> wow
<mneptok> LjL: heheheh. i gotchya beat. i know what withdrawal is like.
<PriceChild> and i guess this'll make pici's work obselete./
<Seveas> PriceChild, it won't
<LjL> Seveas, threading makes sense, but dbus? anyway... how does the failover mechanism work with that?
<Seveas> PriceChild, for one, it's not at all certain that this is going to succeed
<Seveas> and code is reusable, the supybot plugin interface sort-of makes sense
<PriceChild> pfft I'm sure it will succeed.
<PriceChild> good good :)
<LjL> Seveas, don't underestimate the work of writing a bot from scratch though. it's simple but pretty tedious
<Seveas> not if you don't want too much from it
<Seveas> I'm not going supybot style
<Seveas> it's called ubot, or micro-bot (compose key in hardy is broken so I can't type a proper mu now)
<LjL> Seveas, if plugins have to work with it somewhat, you need a plugin interface, and that's already something. then you have throttling. then you have a case-insensitive-but-preserving protocol which i hate (try privmsg #channel blah and privmsg #Channel blah - they go through unmodified, i hate hate hate). and for a good bantracker you also need to be able to whois etc
<Seveas> LjL, the only difficult thing there is throttling :)
<LjL> Seveas: i'm not saying any of those is "difficult", just tedious and bug-prone
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * mneptok uses The Force ...
<mneptok> i sense .... "iKap" in a PM with Pricey ...
<mneptok> *cue theremin music*
<PriceChild> mneptok, you have done well young padawan
<mneptok> https://launchpad.net/~mneptok
<no0tic> :)
<jdong> and there we go. conclusive proof that freenode staffers and company can read our every movement.
<mneptok> padawan? ;)
<PriceChild> jdong, :)
 * jdong screams conspiracy and runs in circles
<mneptok> jdong: what will really melt your brain is that i'm nowhere *close* to Freenode staff. and 99% of Freenode staff feel that if i was, they'd be checking the horizon for flying horsemen.
<no0tic> jdong, they joined a channel where I was kicking every second a user that rejoined every time, just for his fun
<PriceChild> no0tic, were you getting chanserv to op you each time?
<no0tic> PriceChild, no, I was op
<jdong> mneptok: oh come on, I get that from PriceChild every other day ;-)
<no0tic> PriceChild, they see kicks I suppose, at least
<PriceChild> no0tic, they see everything
<no0tic> PriceChild, every single character we are typing?
<no0tic> PriceChild, apart from those in here :P
<jdong> no0tic: and even what you are saying
<PriceChild> no0tic, they're behind you
<nalioth> no0tic: no, but we see when you are having too much fun
<jdong> no0tic: and I heard once they get past a certain hero level they can read minds too
 * mneptok kills another womp rat and levels
<nalioth> jdong: yeah, we got those folks, but we take away their keyboards so they don't scare the mere mortals
<PriceChild> *ding*
<PriceChild> iKap claimed he thought he was in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> I'm not sure why that is an excuse to ignore what I'm saying.
<PriceChild> I gave him guidelines and suggested he come back in a couple of days.
<PriceChild> I feel bad,
<mneptok> wuss
<htns> Hi
<htns> Can somebody unban me from #ubuntu?
<htns> I really need help
<htns> And an OP banned me unjustifiably
<htns> I have appealed for him to unban me, but he ignores me
<htns> ;_;
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, marcelol_ said: ubotu : nor is it in Feisty....I had to dload it too
<Pici> htns: Please hold, let me take a look at our logs.
<htns> uh oh
<no0tic> Hobbsee, great quit message
<Hobbsee> :)
<Pici> htns: I don't feel comfortable reviewing this ban without the operator present who banned you.
<Pici> LjL: ping, re: htns's ban.
<htns> Pici: LjL was acting up on me
<htns> Plus, I was on ativan at that time
<htns> So my head wasn't straight
<jussi01> morning all
<no0tic> jdong, morning
<jussi01> no0tic: jdong ?
<jussi01> :P
<no0tic> jussi01, :)
<no0tic> jdong, sorry :)
<jussi01> hehe
<ubotu> ePax called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bod_> is anyone here?
<jussi01> bod_: How can we help?
<bod_> i was banned form #ubuntu-offtopic and was told that it would be a 24 hour ban,.,. this was a few weeks ago,. im still banned,.,. i was wondering when it would be lifted jussi01 ?
<jussi01> bod_: Im sorry, I dont have the ability to lift that ban, you will need to wait for the person that banned you
<bod_> i dont remember who that was,. although tritium was there
<jussi01> bod_: a moment please
<bod_> thankyou
<jussi01> bod_: I cant see who it is at the moment. Please com back another time, possibly in ~6-8 hours when the other side of the world has woken up.
<bod_> jussi01, ok,. thats just enough time to go to school,.,. What do you mean by "Cant see who it is" ? who what is?
<jussi01> bod_: who banned you.
<bod_> oh,. ok,. I will ask tritium later,. Thankyou for your help
<jussi01> np
<stdin> <AngelinaJolie26> I am in my W E B C A M enters and we spoke. Kisses! WWW.PUTA.COM.AR < /msg on /join to #ubuntu
<jussi01> stdin: yay, you got lucky :P
<bod_> with Angelina Jolie (lucky sod)
<stdin> well, she's not really my type :p
<bod_> u wouldnt say no tho
<jussi01> bod_: Please see the topic and come back in the time I said. :)
<bod_> sorry,. cya
<stdin> !staff | please kill our spammer AngelinaJolie26 :)
<ubotu> please kill our spammer AngelinaJolie26 :): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Daviey> Might wanna watch lollo in #ubuntu
<ikonia>  DemonX> fuck
<ikonia> 11:54 < DemonX> )
<emgent> hello there
<emgent> it's possible join ubot in #ubuntu-hardened?
<emgent> we need it to control with !info package when ubuSecurity report Advisory.
<hk2999> how do i get unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic?
<hk2999> it's a mistake! i never said anything offensive....
<hk2999> there wasn't even a warning.
<jrib> "i think sabdfl is the next hitler!" might have done it?
<hk2999> i dont know
<hk2999> whats so bad about that?
<ikonia> ooh he's hear
<hk2999> i mean he will change the computing world...
<ikonia> next revolutionary is different to next hitler
<hk2999> hahaha... i really dont know...
<hk2999> i didn't have a warning...
<hk2999> can i be unbanned?
<hk2999> promise won't do it again.
<hk2999> will follow the !coc to the letter.
<hk2999> so, what do i do to remove the ban? (i really enjoy offtopic)
<jrib> you'll have to wait for the op that banned you
<ikonia> hk2999: sit patiently and wait for someont to get to you
<hk2999> ok... thanks.
<hk2999> Pici: when can i get unbanned?
<Pici> hk2999: I suggest that you think about what you say before you say it.
<hk2999> actually, i was just experimenting on what would happen if i said it
<hk2999> i wasn't like that from the start, you know me, right?
<hk2999> so please i will never do it again. please unban me.
<Pici> Experimenting huh. This ban will not be lifted at this time.  Come back in at least 24 hours and it will be discussed again
<hk2999> ok. thanks.
<Pici> I dont even know what to say about that.
<ikonia> seemed odd
<ikonia> perhaps just asking "is this acceptable as a joke"
<ikonia> would be better
<ikonia> whois jk2999
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> what language is -ph ?
<no0tic> phonetic
<no0tic> :P
<ikonia> that maiks sens
<ikonia> (not sure how phonetic that was)
<no0tic> in my phonetic "det meics sens"
<ikonia> sounds german
<no0tic> true
<ubotu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu (Karlo)
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> <Karlo>  Best girls in the world - http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139655440
<Daviey> Seveas: Faster than a speeding bullet
<emgent> ubot master heya :)
<emgent> it's possible join ubot in #ubuntu-hardened?
<emgent> we need it to control with !info package when ubuSecurity report Advisory.
<Seveas> emgent, I need approval from the channels owner for that
<emgent> Seveas, oh ok
<ubotu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (Blizzy)
<Mez> !staff | Blizzy
<ubotu> Blizzy: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Mez> <Blizzy> Hellow fellow ignorant Pedophiles, have any child porn to share today?
<Mez> repeated spamming of
<LjL> in several channels likely
<LjL> (#freenode at least, aside from #ubuntu)
<LjL> s/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<LjL> and #kde
<Pici> ded.
<Mez> * [Blizzy] #css #suse #emacs #wowace #maemo #vim ##windows #centos #defocus #freenode #math #bash #ruby-lang #archlinux #kde #mysql
<Pici> 09:36:08 >>>> Blizzy (i=Blizzy@gateway/tor/x-e6c7442fee77cf15) has quit [Killed by denny (Please read and abide by our network rules and policies.)]
<Pici> hes on tor.. so a kline is useless.
<Mez> yeah :(
<LjL> i was thinking though, couldn't the first node in tor (which possesses the originating IP, for obvious reasons) generate a (non reversible) hash of it and sent it along?
<LjL> then of course it would be put in the hostmask (what is the hash that's currently put there?)
<LjL> that way, they'd still be anonymous because no one would see the actual IP, but the numbers we'd see on the hostmasks would be unique to that IP
 * LjL hates adept
<LjL> why haven't i used apt-get dist-upgrade like i always did
 * LjL files bug
<Mez> LjL, simply because the first node isnt always the same, so they'd all have to use the same hashing alogorithm, meaning we'd easily be able to find the IP....
<Mez> I mean - it's only 255^4 IPs that exist
<Mez> 4 billion...
<LjL> Mez, uhm yeah, brute forcing is easy
<Mez> how long would it talke to make a loop make 4 billion, and then a lookup table ?
<LjL> very short
<LjL> it's like a 4 characters password
<LjL> it can be brute-forced in a moment
<Mez> ;)
<LjL> well, force them to use ipv6 :)
<Daviey> I suspect making it possible to track tor uses activity would go down like a sack of spuds
<LjL> well it might well be optional
<Mez> would spammers really use that option?
<LjL> if you want to be anonymous *but* not banned from channels (and/or other places), you allow your IP to be hashed
<Mez> isnt there already something like that
<LjL> Mez: no, but channels would feel more comfortable banning all non-hashed masks
<Mez> tor-something
<LjL> Mez: yes, tor-gpg, bit of a hassle though i think
<Mez> still - kinda the same thing really ..
<LjL> Mez: and IIRC it involves contacting freenode and stuff... i'm thinking more a plug-and-play thing, where you're just identified by an IP hash as i said (but you're right it isn't feasible with IPv4). yes, it's the same thing in the end, just harder for people to do
<LjL> but if all channels knew that there is an *easy* way to do it, which involves no more work than using tor "normally", i think very few of them would think twice about banning the rest
 * Mez shrugs
<LjL> it's not like i particularly care, mind, just thinking aloud. we have them banned in #ubuntu anyway :)
<Mez> :P
<usuario_> oka
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> como vas?
<usuario__> hola
<usuario__> como estas
<usuario__> que pasada
<jpatrick> usuario__: #ubuntu-es-ops
<LjL> jpatrick: they're redirected from #ubuntu actually
<Mez> !pt | usuario__
<jpatrick> LjL: ah well :)
<jpatrick> !es | Mez, usuario__
<LjL> Mez: it's spanish...
<usuario__> hola
<Mez> you sure ?
<ubotu> usuario__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubotu> Mez, usuario__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<usuario__> de donde sois?
<LjL> Mez: pretty much
<LjL> usuario__, #ubuntu-es para soporte Ubuntu, #ubuntu-es-
<LjL> ...
<Mez> como vas is portuguese
<Pici> holaaaaa
<Pici> Oh, sorry. its: olaaaa
<LjL> Mez: you just discovered that portuguese and spanish can be pretty similar, congrats
<Mez> LjL, no need to be sarcastic.
<jpatrick> Mez: como vas = how's it going (es)
<LjL> Mez: i do many things there's no need for
<Mez> jpatrick, and I'm actually thinking como voy ;)
<LjL> anyway FYI usuario*!*@* is redirected from #ubuntu to hear
<LjL> here even
<jpatrick> LjL: why not redirect to -es?
<LjL> jpatrick: we could, if you're ok with that... generally speaking i don't find redirected big hostmasks to other channels is a polite thing to do
<LjL> s/redirected/redirecting/
<jpatrick> LjL: well, if their Spanish, they'd want Spanish
<LjL> jpatrick: reasonable enough - but would you want us to do that with the 83.230's too? :)
<jpatrick> hmm, good point
<sparrw> I'd like to get back into #ubuntu
<sparrw> the automated test in -read-topic fails
<LjL> sparrw: try again now please
<LjL> sparrw: wait, you weren't redirected to begin with...
<sparrw> my presence in -read-topic seems to differ from that point of view
<sparrw> [kubrick.freenode.net][470] sparrw #ubuntu #ubuntu-read-topic :Forwarding to another channel
<LjL> somewhat... but you aren't in the banlist nonetheless
<LjL> sparrw: ah, sparr* was banned
<LjL> shouldn't be any more though
<LjL> sparrw: you probably weren't an exploit victim to begin with, but just caught by another one who liked to change nicknames into sparr<something>
<LjL> sparrw: anyway if you want to take the test in -read-topic, you should be able to do that now
<sparrw> thanks
<jussi01> !ping
<ompaul> there is no ping just a faint noise
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<ompaul> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * nalioth looks at ompaul 
<ompaul> nalioth, I have no idea
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> I declare myself clueless
 * ompaul calls ompaul a liar
<ompaul> now either I am telling the truth or a lie or is there a third way
 * ompaul wanders off to -ot to confuse the masses :)
<nalioth> ompaul: you've got very fast reflexes today or you're having elective surgery in the back room of intel
<jpatrick> heads-up: N0ob in #u
<ompaul> jpatrick, watch the fireworks
<jpatrick> yay!
<jussi01> bot is _very_ slow atm
<jpatrick> !syn
<ubotu> ACK!
<jpatrick> ompaul: seem to have controled it
<ompaul> jpatrick, the problem is the wiggle room factor - leave any and people will try to troll close it down they can't do anything
<jpatrick> ompaul: I know prefectly how that feels
 * jpatrick glares at #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> jpatrick: could you watch xbehave for me in #k, i need to run out
<jpatrick> jussi01: sure thing
<jussi01> thanks :)
<Mez> is it me, or has there been less ops calls lately ?
<jpatrick> Mez: it's you
<jpatrick> !syn
<ubotu> ACK!
<jpatrick> hmm, lag
<Mez> I used to get ops calls at least 3 times a day at work, now I only get once a day at most
<ompaul> jpatrick, that one is now banned from -offtopic
<jpatrick> ompaul: woah
<ompaul> jpatrick, if they come here to plead their case I will have them read coc and guidelines
 * Pici reiterates his thought that /cs lart is overkill
<ompaul> Pici, perhaps
<ompaul> Pici, bnut then trolling is overkill
<jpatrick> hey Gary
<NOob> Hello
<NOob> Who are you people
<ompaul> NOob, you were removed from #ubuntu-offtopic
<NOob> And the reason is?
<jpatrick> NOob: read the /topic :)
<ompaul> NOob, I am now going to put several urls in this channel
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<NOob> FIne I will read them all but please let me back to offtopic, I will just sit there, its just that you guys had really interesting conversation and I'd like to listen to it quietly please
<ompaul> NOob, your repeated references to cracking
<NOob> hacking*
<ompaul> cracking
<jpatrick> !cracking
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<NOob> whats cracking
<ompaul> hacking is something different
<ompaul> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<ompaul> NOob, read all that stuff
<ompaul> and do it now
<ompaul> please
<NOob> war race religion
<NOob> politics
<PriceChild> No need to repeat it, we've already read it all.
<NOob> - Thanks.
<NOob> Ok I'm done
<ompaul> your not
<NOob> I'm on adsl dial up
<NOob> with 14 kbs downloading
<NOob> I have 18 hours to go
<NOob> and my sister is forcing me to give her the modem
<NOob> So she could play world of warcraft
<NOob> what should I do
<PriceChild> NOob, the ban will not be lifted at this time. Please read those links again and come back another time.
<ompaul> have fun then - come back when you have read that
<NOob> thanks
<ompaul> PriceChild, out for food - later
<PriceChild> enjoy
<ompaul> I will
<PriceChild> NOob, lets not get banned in #ubuntu too.
<jpatrick> Pici: ah, thank god your back
<Pici> jpatrick: busy in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> NOob, anything else we can help you with in here?
 * Pici keeps an eye on FunnyLookinHat
<Gary> vead them very carevully, I vill say this only vonce
<jpatrick> Pici: noone appeared to be around so PC op-ed me
<Pici> I did?
<Pici> Oh.  the other PC
<danbhfive> is flash fixed?  I got a new package today.  If it is fixed, maybe the topic for ubuntu should be changed.
<PriceChild> danbhfive, /topic
<PriceChild> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<danbhfive> ah, ok
 * PriceChild checks where its up to
 * jussi01 walks in
<PriceChild> Its all still in -proposed
 * Pici hopes it makes its way into -updates
<PriceChild> well they've arrived at a fix for konqueror as well so should do
<Pici> Only because its been long enough and I'm tired !flashing people.
<Pici> yah yah, twss.
<jussi01> on the note that its possible a lot of people will be enabling -propsed repos for flash, is it worth our while to create a dedicated !proposed factoid?
<PriceChild> silly people
<jussi01> one that warns of the danggers etc?
<Daviey> Or just modify !flash to be - you can use -proposed but it's generally recommended you wait etc
<ubotu> In ubotu, BelkMoose said: !konsole is Konsole is the terminal program for Kubuntu.  Konsole is located in the 'System' menu.
<PriceChild> Haven't I already put that in there?
<Pici> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daviey> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Daviey suprised
<jussi01> !terminal
<Pici> !konsole-#kubuntu
<jussi01> bot dead
<jussi01> lol
<jpatrick> !syn
<Daviey> jussi01 killed it
<ubotu> ACK!
<Pici> !-terminal
<ubotu> terminal aliases: shell, bash, cli, commands, rm, ln, ls, sed, awk, grep, cat, lsof, kill, symlink, sh, chown, nice, console - added by Madpilot on 2006-06-24 13:07:53
<PriceChild> !konsole is <alias> cli
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<Pici> !no konsole is <alias> terminal
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Pici> !no konsole is <alias> terminal
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~/ubot$ ./ubot-send.py -n ubotu join \#ubuntu-ops ''
<Seveas> Calling join with arguments ['#ubuntu-ops', '']
<Seveas> bot-control via dbus \o/
<jpatrick> Seveas: is it in bzr? :D
<Seveas> jpatrick, neh, it's too new
<Seveas> it's not ubotu but a new bot
<Pici> Still a supybot?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> something I'm writing from scratch with very specific ideas about separation of funcitons
<Pici> Heh.  So much for 'i want someone else to take over ubotu development'
<Seveas> oh no that still stands
<Seveas> I'm not touching ubotu because I got tired of supybot
<Seveas> this is a fun new project which isn't sure to succeed :)
<Pici> Okay :)
<Pici> I've been working on a new bantracker, you may have seen the branch on the ubuntu-bots page.
<Seveas> heard about it, very cool
<mneptok> i want dbus hooks to the hrdware volume keys
<jpatrick> Seveas: btw can you join -irc for a sec?
<jpatrick> no0tic: 'round?
<jussi01> jpatrick: I think he is sqare... :P
<jpatrick> jussi01: hehe
<jussi01> stupid u key
<jpatrick> !u > jussi01
<jussi01> hmmm, both ubotu and ubotwo ...
<no0tic> jpatrick, here
<jpatrick> no0tic: see -irc :)
<jpatrick> nalioth: can you help us in #teensonlinux - we have a rough user with no ops around
<jpatrick> grr, he seems to have stopped (after been asked ~10 times)
<nalioth> jpatrick: is staff on the access list there?
<jpatrick> no
<nalioth> not much i can do then  :(
<jpatrick> :(
<nalioth> can you have staff put on the access list?
<jpatrick> I'll ask the owner
<jpatrick> but he isn't around
<no0tic> jpatrick, could be useful in -es also
<nalioth> no0tic: all #ubuntu channels should have staff on the list
<jpatrick> no0tic: I don't have access there
<nalioth> no0tic: if they don't, it can be made so very easily
<jpatrick> well, access to access lists
<nalioth> no0tic: unfortunately, #teensonlinux isn't #ubuntu*
<jpatrick> hehe :)
<no0tic> nalioth, indeed. I was wondering.. also LoCo workgroups' channels should have staff in acl?
<nalioth> no0tic: having staff on the access list doesn't hurt at all
<no0tic> In staff we trust
<nalioth> unless staff is needed, you'll never see them (in the smaller channels)
<ompaul> no0tic,  all others must have ops
<no0tic> ompaul, yes, certainly
<LjL> no0tic, having staff in every channel ensures that if there's serious issues and no op is around, they can be fixed.
<LjL> otherwise all that everyone (including staff) can tell people is "sorry, you need to wait for the ops"
<LjL> which people usually don't particularly like
<no0tic> oh, LjL, good evening
<LjL> good afternoon
<LjL> i'm not here yet though, /me disappears :P
<PriceChild> jpatrick, are you affiliated with tol?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: no
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (umair constant bad language)
<ikonia> PriceChild: thank you
<ompaul> PriceChild, shall I invite them here?
<ompaul> or leave it out
<ikonia> ompaul: caught you at last
<ompaul> ikonia, ack
<ikonia> didn't see you login /notify must not be up to speed
<ompaul> I have a spare ticket for the N gig and a request from Alan Cotton to find him when I am there
<ompaul> ;-)
<PriceChild> ompaul, meh they'll live
 * ompaul is a great ligger
<ikonia> very cool !
<PriceChild> ompaul, they could be talking about worse things
<ompaul> ikonia, you need a good gig call me
<ompaul> :)
<ikonia> your the tout !
<ikonia> back in 5 just need to check on an few installs
 * Pici wonders what point Flare183 is making..
<ompaul> ikonia, bad news it is a Sunday night
<LjL> Pici: point?
<LjL> Pici: you need to stop assuming people have a point
<ompaul> LjL, leave Pici alone, Pici gets the idea that points matter cos of all of them in the factoid factory ;-)
<LjL> !point is <reply> Do you have any?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ompaul> !point | LjL vis that factoid?
<ubotu> LjL vis that factoid?: Do you have any?
<ompaul> ;-)
<LjL> !no | ompaul
<Pici> takk.
<ubotu> ompaul: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<LjL> varsågod
<ompaul> the powar to hehe
<jussi01> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<htns> Hi I am still banned from #ubuntu
<htns> I would like to join so I can get some real-time help
<LjL> i'd unban but my client is busy sending ping replies, sorry
<htns> LjL: Dude I'm really sorry...
<htns> I was on drugs at the time
<htns> And ... yeah
<htns> unban me plox
<nalioth> htns: how long were you banned for? a day for every maliciously sent ping?
<htns> It wasn't malicious....
<htns> I just pinged him a lot, and I stopped
<nalioth> if it wasn't malicious, what purpose was it for?
<htns> I was posting offtopic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<htns> I guess it offended LjL and he started picking a fight with me
<nalioth> right, so after that, you sent constant pings for 12+ hours
<htns> I thought he was just some twerp that was trying to screw with me, but then he opped himself and banned me from both #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu
<htns> Uh no....
<nalioth> if the pings weren't malicious, what were they for?
<htns> I sent constant pings for less than an hour
<htns> I quit my client after like 35 minutes
<nalioth> 1201904118 16:15 < htns> I was on drugs at the time                    <<< are you sure?
<htns> nalioth: I was on ativan
<nalioth> ok, and?
<htns> LjL's banned me for personal reasons, not official reasons
<htns> I was posting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<htns> Which is like /b/ I presumed
<htns> But then LjL got all fessed up with me and banned me
<htns> Because I guess it offended him or something
<htns> d-_-b
<Seveas> so you irc while on drugs, send a flood of pings to somebody and thin it's ok to annoy people who are not ops?
<Seveas> not likely that you'll be unbanned soon, or ever for that matter
<htns> wtf
<htns> LjL banned me for something stupid that was personal to him
<ompaul> htns, IRC is not a democracy
<htns> Then I got pissed off and started acting up
<htns> LjL started it
<ompaul> htns, you had no right
<nalioth> htns: so that made it ok for you to ping him for 12 hours?
<Seveas> personal attacks are a good reason for a ban
<ompaul> to escalate
<htns> ompaul: Then how come 99% of your IRCers are all about Ron Paul or the Democrat party?
<htns> Might as well practice democracy you hypocrites
<ompaul> htns, excuse me
<ompaul> IRC is not a democracy
<ompaul> Seveas,
<Seveas> that was going nowhere
<Seveas> I can take 12 hours of ping :)
<ompaul> arrrgh I was going to have revenge on location based assumption
<ompaul> brain crushing
 * Seeker` doesn't have a clue who Ron Paul is
<nalioth> Ron Paul is a US presidental candidate
<Seeker`> a Democrat?
<Seveas> apparently
<nalioth> no
 * Seeker` doesn't know a huge amount about the US system
<Seveas> ah
 * Seveas neither
<nalioth> he ran as a Libertarian last time, and this time he's running Republican
<ompaul> liberal?
<ompaul> haha
<Seeker`> hmm
<ompaul> guess that makes me wrong
<Seeker`> The UK system is easier to understand imo
<ompaul> Seeker`, just cos you live there methinks
<nalioth> yeah, Seeker`.  You come to the US and mention 'tory' and you'll get strange looks
<Seeker`> the way people are elected in the US is too complicated
<Seeker`> in the UK its all over in 1 day
<ompaul> Seeker`, what they are excited about is polling to see who will be in the real election
<nalioth> Seveas: your ban was just made moot.  htns caught a train
<Seeker`> nalioth: The k-line train?
<Seeker`> ompaul: It seems like they drag it out unnecessarily
<ompaul> Seeker`,  someone has to spend money to win an election they just make it a year long event
<nalioth> Seeker`: yes
<mc44> Seeker`: sure, but they get to actually elect their leader, unlike us ;P
<ompaul> mc44, one queen for all eh?
<ompaul> or are you referring to the Gordon guy?
<mc44> both, either :)
<ompaul> hey mc44  yeah that just occurred to me as I started to type
<ompaul> mc44, unlike us, we get to choose the gangster who runs the banana republic :)
<Seeker`> they should be forced to call an election if a PM leaves
<PriceChild> Wth was that about 99% ops being ron paul or whatevers? madness.
<ompaul> PriceChild, someone looking for a kline
<ubotu> syntaxerror55 called the ops in #ubuntu (_Mercury_)
<ompaul> guess that was him again ...
<ompaul> idiot
<ompaul> what you call a vague assumption
<PriceChild> Hello there iKap, how can I help?
<PriceChild> (talking in pm)
<PriceChild> ah well
<PriceChild> started talking to ikap in pm but left before i reviewed logsg
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-02
<PriceChild> LjL, http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/01/1555247&from=rss
<PriceChild> no0tic, you might like that too
<Seeker`> I suspect the lawyers will find a way round it
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: how was your early morning lecture thing?
<PriceChild> uneventful as always
<nalioth> .... and they keep trying new ways
<Seeker`> nice
<PriceChild> what was different about that one?
<nalioth> last few days, it seems they've (i think it's just one guy) been using non-alphanumerics
<Seeker`> nalioth: how does that make a difference?
<nalioth> Seeker`: it doesn't
<nalioth> but the fact that they are doing it, makes me think THEY think it does
<PriceChild> or that they've been told that it does
<Seeker`> maybe someone should start a story on whatever site that script kiddies use that tells them that every time they do a DCC exploit, they lose 100MB RAM
<PriceChild> Hey there ikonia.
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> iKap,
<iKap> chi
<iKap> hi*
<iKap> sorry i had to go earlier
<LjL> FYI: [23:30:42] <htns> your name is Lorenzo J. Lucchini
<LjL> (that's 22:30 UTC)
<LjL> i don't know what that should mean
<nalioth> LjL: means he can read and understands /whois output
<LjL> yes, that's a sure thing it means
<iKap> PriceChild, are you there?
<PriceChild> iKap, I'm here yes.
<iKap> PriceChild, yeah sorry i had to sing off earlier.. but yeah i messaged you.
<iKap> sign*
<PriceChild> So how can I help you iKap?
<Pici> woo
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Pici> I just got auto-hilighting working on my bantracker fork.
<Pici> It will hilight all the nicks in the associated event log by matching the ban or nick against the host of each logged line.
<Pici> s/all the nicks/the banned/kicked/whatever nicks/
<PriceChild> coolios
<LjL> Pici: that was the easy part... not make the *nick* highlighted in a *ban* event, and the *hostmask* highlighted in a *kick* event :)
<LjL> s/not/now/
<LjL> how's this
<LjL> i can understand consistently mispelling now as not
<LjL> but when i want to write now i write not, and when i want tow rite not i write now
<Pici> LjL: If its a kick, it appends !*@* to the pattern to match against and runs it against whoever said each log line, if its a ban/mute no need to add that.
<Pici> I need to add realname to the log table now, so it'll hilight for that too.
<LjL> Pici, for realname you need to /who or /whois though
<Pici> Yeah.. /me thinks
<jdong> PriceChild: is tulroe out of the closet or did someone use the merge button too generously? :D
<PriceChild> jdong, pardon?
<jdong> 22:22 -!- PriceChild [n=tulroe@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.student.PriceChild]
<jdong> L. O. L.
 * jdong watches PriceChild pull out the men in black flashy stick
<PriceChild> I assume that was a death? the rejoins are pretty staggered.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: netsplit?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, well some staggered back in, then netsplit rejoined, then a load more staggered
<PriceChild> maybe they just flooded off
<Hobbsee> unsure
<PriceChild> Floodbots kept all out of -unregged woop woop.
<Cpudan80> Alert
<Cpudan80> Morons in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Didn't want to hit the !ops thing -- for obvious reasons
<Cpudan80> WebCave
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (WebCave)
<Cpudan80> Not great when they "like to be evil"
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, obvious reasons?
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: Well sometimes it makes people go haywire
<Cpudan80> Was trying to avoid that
<PriceChild> who go haywire? us or the troll?
<Cpudan80> No - I mean the users in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> They all start messing with the bot and what not
<tritium> @btlogin
<ompaul> is there a -fixconnection kind of channel?
<ompaul> for people who do things like crash out every two or three mins?>
<Ash908> this where i should report someone having an on-join advertisement message on one of the ubuntu channels?
<ompaul> Ashfire908, can you fix your connection?
<Ashfire908> please
<ompaul> Ashfire908, and who is doing the on join
<ompaul> and what is the onjoin
<Ashfire908> Angelina27 in #ubuntu
<Ashfire908> "I am in my W E B C A M enters and we spoke. Kisses! WWW.PUTA.COM.AR"
<ompaul> back in a moment after this commercial break
<Ashfire908> k
<jpatrick> guys: ali in #u
<jpatrick> offtopic and won't talk english
<jpatrick> *sign*
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (ali - flood, spam, ot)
<jpatrick> you guys asked for it!
<jpatrick> Madpilot: cheers
<Madpilot> np
<jpatrick> pronflake in #u - appropiate?
 * jpatrick wonders if he's the only one watching over #u
<jpatrick> Warning: ** N0ob [n=werj@212.154.254.19] has joined #ubuntu
<jussi01> jpatrick: no, but I dont have powa's there either...
<jussi01> hmmm does [13:34] *** etotheipi [i=bunnyrap@bunnyrape.com] has joined #ubuntu
<jussi01> seem appropriate?
<jpatrick> jussi01: god, seems only we #k ops are around :)
<jussi01> jpatrick: yeah, fun...
<jpatrick> looks like ompaul's back to fight crime :D
<jussi01> lol
<ompaul> jpatrick, hehe
<ompaul> espousing rape is not within the terms of the CoC as far as I am aware ban that one guys
<ompaul> ban forward it to here
<ompaul> jussi01, ^^
<ompaul> jpatrick, ^^
<jussi01> ompaul: thats in #u, not my area
<ompaul> ack thought it was in k
<ompaul> it be dead in u
<jussi01> :)
 * ompaul thinks about having a #ubuntu-trollz channel and ban forward all the trolls there they are all muted and they get a greeting please see guidelines and CoC on the way in - with a comment that trolling stopped being funny in 1997
 * ompaul grins in a most evil way
<jussi01> hehe
<ubotu> In ubotu, kirved said: what is mhat medibuntu (medicopter)
<jpatrick> 07:14 < nemilar> SUP BRO!?!?
<ompaul> ahh don't mind him - douglas adams as far as I can see - mostly harmless
<jpatrick> ompaul: mostly harmless?!
<ompaul> jpatrick, he is mostly answering in an ok fashion - that was just someone punching the right button "yo!"
<ompaul> see it two lines above the one you quote
<jpatrick> yeah, I was just carrying on the joke ;)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, metafoo said: !erisco esvn is a gui for svn written in Qt
<jpatrick> !info esvn
<ubotu> esvn (source: esvn): frontend for the Subversion revision system written in Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11+1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<jenda> heya, zenwhen
<zenwhen> how ya been jenda?
<jenda> busy :)
<jenda> yourself?
<zenwhen> sitting around at this point in the morning?
<zenwhen> what you busy with?
<jenda> it's 5 pm here ;)
<jenda> and I'm working - translating
<jenda> trying to make a few bucks :)
<zenwhen> cool,
<ubotu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (Miller04)
<zenwhen> Who is it that manages the ops list in #ubuntu?
<LjL> zenwhen: the list of !ops you mean?
<zenwhen> I suppose that is what I mean.
<LjL> zenwhen: what's the problem with it?
<zenwhen> Oh, no. I meant who is able to grant operator privs in the channel?
<LjL> the IRC council
<zenwhen> How does one apply?
<LjL> one doesn't :)
<zenwhen> oh?
<zenwhen> That seemed a bit blunt.
<LjL> operators are appointed by the council when a need for more operators is felt, and chosen by observing people's behavior and helpfulness in the channels
<LjL> well, better direct than lying
<Seveas> zenwhen, asking for operator privileges is a sure way of never getting them :)
<LjL> see - *that's* a blunt way of putting it really
<LjL> mine wasn't
<Seveas> it's still true
<LjL> never said otherwise
<Seveas> :)
<PriceChild> zenwhen, when we need new ops, we usually invite those contributing most to the channel.
<Seveas> LjL, can I be an op too please?
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> time for some proper op abuse
<jussi01> hehe
<zenwhen> Extending an offer of assistance is held against a person by the IRC council?
<zenwhen> I'll be sure to remember that, I suppose. I have been opping for a long time in one of the channels, and thought I would see if I could be used elsewhere.
<Seveas> Extending an offer of assistance is a different thing than asking for privileges
<mc44> like they say about politicians, wanting to be one should automatically exclude you ;)
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> mc44, so if I say, 'do you want to be kicked' and you say yes, then I shouldn't kick you
<zenwhen> I apologize if I broke some unwritten rule. Also, the only worthwhile assistance I can provide to an IRC channel is op duties. This is the most standoffish situation I have experienced since being in the community.
<LjL> zenwhen: nothing is held against a person really, the point is that we found that the best ops are the people who'd never think about asking for op status, and even initially refuse it when proposed
<LjL> but that's just one parameter
<Seveas> LjL fought for a month before accepting a +o
<mc44> so there are exceptions to that rule ;)
<LjL> !guidelines | zenwhen, they're written down
<ubotu> zenwhen, they're written down: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zenwhen> I have always found that a person who is eager to help with help eagerly.
 * jpatrick was offered to become an op by Riddell
<zenwhen> will*
<LjL> zenwhen: help != op status...
<LjL> #ubuntu is mostly a support channel
<LjL> the main asset in the #ubuntu channel is someone who is able to help people well with support problems
<LjL> ops are mostly just a cleaner's role
<zenwhen> Gonna just go back to my corner now. never thought of "op" as a "status" role. :)
<LjL> and with a lower wage
<jpatrick> ...
<Pici> ...
<Seveas> ....
<LjL> he's the #ubuntuforums contact in case anyone's wondering
<Seveas> .....
<Seveas> ......
<LjL> oh, and ...
<Seveas> .......
<jpatrick> |    . |
<Seveas> |      |  .
<jpatrick> |      |        '
<Seveas> ........
<Seveas> box!
 * LjL will go back in his cleaner's role
<PriceChild> :( feel bad for zenwhen
<LjL> /kick sevesa or /kick jpatrick, that is the question
<LjL> i thought /cs lart
<Seveas> neh
<jpatrick> ** zenwhen [n=zenwhen@ubuntu/member/zenwhen] has left #ubuntu []
<PriceChild> jpatrick, hmm?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: just saying that he /left #u :(
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> Yeah he's really pissed off.
<nalioth> what's happened now?
<LjL> nalioth: we're now officially in bad diplomatic relations with #uf
<Seveas> nalioth, zenwhen wondered how to apply for ops in #ubuntu, we told him one doesn't and asking for ops is a sure way of not becoming one
<nalioth> oh? when did we get off of 'bad relations' to 'good relations' in the first place?
<LjL> well i dunno. pricechild is an op in both places
<LjL> i guess we should drop him :)
<Seeker`> LjL: What happened to make relations worse?
<LjL> Seeker`: pissing off the contact?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, see above.
<Pici> I havent seen him enough in #ubuntu to ever remember him.
<nalioth> Pici: exactly
<LjL> yeah. the point really is that we hardly care who you are, we care about who you've been in #ubuntu
<nalioth> right, LjL
<PriceChild> Next time could we be a little nicer? Explain how we usually pick ops after watching people in #ubuntu etc. ?
<LjL> i did?
<Seeker`> LjL: I think he means that instead of just a short, blunt reply when people ask how you apply to be an op, tell them that they are picked from watching #ubuntu  straight away
<LjL> Seeker`: which i gave?
<Seeker`> LjL: Only after zenwhen pointed out that it was a blunt reply
<zenwhen> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zenwhen> Well, I'll be darned, it is in there.
<LjL> Seeker`: do you really think i can type a sentence like that in *one second*?
<Seeker`> No, but you could skip the "one doesn't :)" statment, and just go straight for the longer, more informative version
<LjL> 1) it has a smiley 2) it's factually correct
<zenwhen> 3) you could have typed !guidelines just as quickly
<Seeker`> simileys dont stop things being blunt, neither does being factually correct
<LjL> zenwhen: and you'd have found *that* more polite?
<PriceChild> LjL, the problem hasn't been with the facts you have given.
<zenwhen> I could have read and been informed instead of being belittled.
<zenwhen> I've NEVER been responded to like that by anyone in this community.
<nalioth> zenwhen: most of the cruft that was directed toward you earlier was just that.... cruft.
<zenwhen> Which is a big reason I have beens so happy to volunteer my time on the forums for the last two years, where I asked for staff privileges and was granted them.
<nalioth> zenwhen: we do watch folks in #ubuntu and see how they are with folks when we decide who we want to seek out
<LjL> [Sat Feb 2 2008] [17:20:36] <zenwhen>   How does one apply?
<LjL> [Sat Feb 2 2008] [17:20:41] <LjL>       one doesn't :)
<LjL> [Sat Feb 2 2008] [17:21:18] <LjL>       operators are appointed by the council when a need for more operators is felt, and chosen by observing people's behavior and helpfulness in the channels
<LjL> ok, add !guidelines to that
<LjL> but sorry, i felt like being verbose at the time
<LjL> next time i'll just use the bot like i usually do
<LjL> i think the above is a factually correct and not impolite description of how the process works.
<Seeker`> LjL: Both lines together are fine, its the fact that there is a time lag while you are typing the second line, which makes it seem like you are only responding with "one doesn't", which comes across as being blunt
<LjL> !enter | ljl then
<ubotu> ljl then: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> but if the difference between a polite and reasonable answer and a "way you've never been responded to in the community" is a newline character...
<zenwhen> Well, I disagree. That matters very little though. I'll be over in the forums channel. I can see that I am not needed as a volunteer for that channel now. I just had to find out in a way that gave me a very bad taste in my mouth.
<LjL> well, if that's the difference, i really need to be more careful when i type
<zenwhen> Have a wonderful day.
<Seeker`> LjL: Very small changes in what you type can totally change the meaning of what you say - especially when you dont have visual clues etc. to see what people actually mean
<LjL> zenwhen: you're needed as a volunteer, like everyone else who is able to offer support. but... i don't see a single message from you in #ubuntu in the last 300000 lines of my logs
<LjL> (just grepped that many because my grep is slow)
<LjL> so, what stopped you from volunteering? i'm really unsure that +o is needed to help in the channel (actually i think it can easily make it harder)
<zenwhen> I am not arguing that I am worthy of ops based upon your guidelines. I  obviously am not.
<zenwhen> I just did not know them.
<LjL> who cares about the guidelines
<LjL> i'm saying
<LjL> if you can offer technical support in the channel, then go ahead and offer it
<zenwhen> I am certainly cpable and am on IRC a lot. I figured as an ubuntu project it was my duty to offer help where I think I am capable.
<mc44> Seeker`: on irc, it's hard to convey tone. Sometimes something may seem offensive, but part of being a good community is being able to see that things are said with good intent and not meant to be insulting
<LjL> having +o but not following the channel isn't generally very useful
<zenwhen> I offered it in a manner that obviously is not acceptable, and I perhaps should have read the guidelines.
<zenwhen> having +o would mean I would follow the channel. I was offering purely administrative assistance.
<Seeker`> mc44: I understand that, but it also means that you have to think about what you are typing and how it could be interpreted
<zenwhen> If that is not needed, I am not worried about it. My only issue is that I had two people being pretty rude to me in my opinion for asking to help. I dont think thats a good way to handle a volunteer based support effort.
<LjL> zenwhen: ah, i think i understand now. yes, there is a difference between your view and the view we give in the guidelines: our view assumes that, to be a good op, one must have been a good "support-helper". so "administrative-only help" is not contemplated. now, your view may well have merits, but it's different from ours
<Seeker`> mc44: For example, a single capital letter is the difference between "I helped my uncle Jack off a horse" and something rather more unpleasent
<zenwhen> That is certainly fine.
<mc44> Seeker`: what a helpful example. No one can make sure everything they say isn't misinterpreted. Everyone here is human.
<LjL> zenwhen: and to try and defend ours, i'll say that it has the advantage that people are only judged by what they've done in the relevant channel, not by hearsay or by what they've done somewhere else (which may work in a different way). those are IMHO advantages. it certainly does have disadvantages too (and your view certainly does have advantages)
<LjL> no scheme of things is perfect, that i know of :)
<zenwhen> The job description doesn't fit my skill set. :) I never was a tech support guy unless I was able to be hands on with people.
<zenwhen> Like I said, my ONLY goal was to see if there was a place I could be helping more than I am.
<nalioth> zenwhen: tech support in #ubuntu is "hands on" (you can't do it from #ubuntuforums, for instance)
<Seeker`> mc44: I'm not saying people should be perfect all the time, but if someone points out something is too blunt etc., they should accept that it came across wrong and take it into account in the future
<mc44> Seeker`: and perhaps people should accept it wasn't meant as being blunt and take it into account too
<Seeker`> mc44: I agree with that too
<zenwhen> blunt isnt what you mean. its how you come across.
<LjL> zenwhen: some forms of support are pretty easy to give, though. a good percentage of the questions are asked over and over, and we have bot factoids, and learning to know those factoids is an asset. everyone can also help "administratively" by calling the !ops factoid in emergencies, and although that's not the same as *being* an op (it's bound to be slower, obviously), it certainly tends to alert the ops pretty fast
<mc44> zenwhen: "didnt mean to come across as blunt"
<zenwhen> mc44: "wasn't meant as being blunt "
<zenwhen> two different things
<mc44> yes, the point is the same though. No ill intent was meant. IRC isn't the best form of communication in the world.
<mc44> No one was trying to belittle you
<zenwhen> Well, they certainly could have done a better job of not appearing to be doing so.
<zenwhen> Look, I don't want to cause some big stink. I just wanted to help. I'm not holding grudges here. Don't worry about it.
 * LjL removes Enter from his keyboard
<LjL> and also has to go away for a bit
<zenwhen> (think he had to hit enter to do that last line?)
<PriceChild> Incoming.
<PriceChild> <Edsadsasdadack> My bots
<PriceChild> <Edsadsasdadack> no
<PriceChild> <Edsadsasdadack> not ban
<PriceChild> (also at same location)
<Edsadsasdadack> Hello
<PriceChild> Hey there Edsadsasdadack, what's happenning?
<Edsadsasdadack> My bots
<Edsadsasdadack> I killd them
<Edsadsasdadack> Anyway
<Edsadsasdadack> Ubuntu same as other distro's doesnt work on my laptop
<Edsadsasdadack> HP compaq 6715s
<PriceChild> You haven't killed them, they are still there.
<Edsadsasdadack> Some stupid integrated graphic card
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, why did you join all those bots? What are you doing?
<Edsadsasdadack> ATI
<Edsadsasdadack> Nothing
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, why did you join all those bots? What are you doing?
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, Please answer my question.
<Edsadsasdadack> I was just testing
<PriceChild> testing?
<Edsadsasdadack> my Java IRC program
<PriceChild> testing what?
<jrib> interesting series of quits in #ubuntu, about 10 n=javabot@89.164.164.204
<Edsadsasdadack> i killed them anyway
<PriceChild> And instead of random nicks, you chose ubuntu sucks things?
<PriceChild> jrib, see the discussion above.
<jrib> ah
<PriceChild> jrib, see also my ban in #ubuntu on the joins
<Edsadsasdadack> Was i banned?
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, you are still banned.
<Edsadsasdadack> ??
<Edsadsasdadack> I am??
<Edsadsasdadack> I am not
 * jrib catches up
<Edsadsasdadack> I am not banned :)
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, you are banned. The channel is +z so only people who are +o can see what you say.
<Edsadsasdadack> Ohhh
<Edsadsasdadack> Can you remove ban?
<PriceChild> Can you answer my questions?
<Edsadsasdadack> Ok
<Edsadsasdadack> shoot
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, why did you join all those bots? What are you doing?
<Edsadsasdadack> Hmm, I was programming that program in java for my school, and i am listeing some internet radio, and typing this here
<Edsadsasdadack> I just tested, to see if it works
<LjL> and while you were at it, you gave them nick such as "UbuntuSux"
<PriceChild> You tested a program to join lots of bots in #ubuntu with trollish names?
<LjL> tell me, does this channel topic say "The ops are idiots, who will believe anything you tell them?"
<Edsadsasdadack> OMG, i was bored, i am trying to start ubuntu 5 days now
<LjL> maybe someone changed it but the server was out of sync
<PriceChild> You were bored of trying to get ubuntu to work... so you decided on a whim it'd be cool to join troll-named bots?
<PriceChild> What's to stop you doing it again?
<Edsadsasdadack> Jesus, they were on server 1 min
<Edsadsasdadack> I killed them after Dave2 asked me to
<PriceChild> What's to say you won't join a whole lot more next time... or make them all speak "ubuntu sucks"?
<Edsadsasdadack> I dont have anything good for doing that
<Edsadsasdadack> I can only get ban, like i did
<PriceChild> yet...
<PriceChild> which is why you're testing>/
<Edsadsasdadack> ?
<PriceChild> You don't have anything good for doing what i've described "yet", which is why you're testing what you have so far?
<Edsadsasdadack> I dont understand, anyway i tested bots only to see if they are operational
<PriceChild> why do you have bots in the first place?
<Edsadsasdadack> It is for my school project
<Edsadsasdadack> And they can't talk in channel or anything, just join
<PriceChild> Your school project is to make a mass join of bots in a channel?
<PriceChild> I thought it was because you were bored trying to get ubuntu working so did that?
<Edsadsasdadack> my school project was to make an IRC bot
<PriceChild> Ok fed up of this conversation... so here's a new question.
<Edsadsasdadack> i made feature to run more than 1 instance of bot
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, did you not think to ask the owners of the channel for permission to join bots?
<Edsadsasdadack> ??? i thought taht it is a public channel
<Edsadsasdadack> sorry
<LjL> Edsadsasdadack: can you smoke in a public place?
<LjL> in many public places here, you can't
<PriceChild> Would you ride a bike inside a library?
<Edsadsasdadack> I my country you can, but i dont smoke
<Edsadsasdadack> No i wouldnt ride a bike
<Edsadsasdadack> in lib
<LjL> Edsadsasdadack: why?
<PriceChild> but its a public place?
<Edsadsasdadack> That would be stupid, to ride a bike in a library
<PriceChild> why?
<PriceChild> because it would annoy other people in there if you hit them by acciadent?
<Edsadsasdadack> Because every1 would look at me like I am crazy
<PriceChild> because it distracts them from their work?
<Edsadsasdadack> Yeah
<LjL> Edsadsasdadack: i think they would kick you out from the library, too... wouldn't they?
<PriceChild> because it gets the floor dirty?
<Edsadsasdadack> yes
<LjL> Edsadsasdadack: and if you claimed that you "didn't know you couldn't ride a bike in the library", would they let you back in?
<Edsadsasdadack> After some time they would, like one day
<Edsadsasdadack> they would let me in if i dont go in there with bike
<PriceChild> They'd have signs on the wall about what is allowed wouldn't they?
<PriceChild> Like being quiet, and how long you can borrow books
<Edsadsasdadack> Yes, of course
<LjL> PriceChild: perhaps they wouldn't have sign for obvious things though - such that you can't ride bikes
<PriceChild> they wouldn't have the bike thing... because that should be *common sense*
<PriceChild> LjL, exactly
<Edsadsasdadack> yes
<PriceChild> however....
<LjL> but they'd throw you out anyway if you do.
<PriceChild> if we apply this analogy to #ubuntu
<LjL> and yes, i suppose they *might* allow you back some day
<LjL> same here
<PriceChild> you might notice on our wall (/topic) there is some guidelines
<PriceChild> and in those guidelines... it says a few things
<LjL> some day is not today, so don't hold your breath, have fun, see you in some time
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, go read those guidelines please.
<Edsadsasdadack> i read them
<Edsadsasdadack> just link to some wiki page
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, go read them again, properly
<PriceChild> read the wiki page
<PriceChild> then come back in a few days when the librarian has calmed down
<ompaul> oook
 * ompaul is in a funny humour
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Seeker`> oook ooook
<Gary> hmmm?
<Gary> baaaa :-)
<Seeker`> hmmmm?
<ompaul> PriceChild, think terry pratchett
<PriceChild> still not with you
<ompaul> PriceChild, search for diskworld  librarian
<Seeker`> PriceChild: The librarian in the university in the main city in discworld is an orangutan, and says "oook" a lot
<Seeker`> in fact, almost exclusively
<PriceChild> aha
<ompaul> Full name: 	The Librarian
<ompaul> (possibly formerly Dr. Horace Worblehat)
<ompaul> woops it is discworld
<ompaul> He speaks an elaborate language whose vocabulary consists of the single word Ook (and its antonym "eek" - where "ook" means yes, "eek" tends to mean no). Nonetheless, most people seem to be able to understand him. Both his language and his reaction were used separately and together as jokes in the first Discworld game.
<ompaul> PriceChild, I will stop quoting wikipedia now
<ubotu> In ubotu, kippy said: why is swap usage on my system always zero?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kippy about bot
<ubotu> In ubotu, Gary said: ubotu, is this a good way to annoy the ops?
 * Gary hides
 * Seeker` prods Gary 
 * Gary runs away
 * jussi01 thinks about /ak Gary 
<Seeker`> :O
<jussi01> but doesnt cause gary is staff...
<Seeker`> Gary: wimp
<Seeker`> jussi01: Do it anyway - we do it all the time in -uk
<Gary> if I deserve it, don't let my cloak stop you
<jussi01> Seeker`: I wish I could... but no access in here
 * nalioth thinks about /kline Gary 
<nalioth> is that better?
<jussi01> ooh, nice! :P
<Gary> meh
<Jack_Sparrow> And I thought I was punchy this week
<jussi01> lol
<LjL> Gary: and if you don't deserve it?
<LjL> wait, don't answer that
<nalioth> $500 USD to my paypal, and Gary goes bye-bye  :0
<Gary> hahaaaa
<LjL> i think i'll pass
<jussi01> nalioth: Id give you 50c :P
<jussi01> Martian: how can we help you?
<Martian> I've need some advice about moderating in general. Since the ubuntu moderators are (or at least seem to be) very good, may I ask here?
<jpatrick> oh my god, this Crysis is dumber than I thought
<Martian> You seem to be busy. Sorry.
<jussi01> heh, I go away for 1 sec..
 * jpatrick bring him back
<jpatrick> Martian: what's up mate?
<jussi01> Martian: what was your question?
 * jpatrick wonders what nal.oth did to Gary
<jussi01> hehe..
<Martian> How can you tell if someone is really a troll or just a dumb arrogant person with bad manners?
<Jack_Sparrow> An d/a person will listen... a troll will not.
<Martian> So give him a warning and if he stops he isn't a troll?
<Jack_Sparrow> One way.. yes
<nalioth> Martian: it is hard to tell at first
<nalioth> Martian: the truly new users and trolls are sometimes very hard to tell apart
<Martian> That makes a lot of sense. Thanks.
<nalioth> new users may act trollish due to not being aware of any guidelines or expectations.  if they are sent !guidelines and such, and spoken with, the moral person will attempt to conform
<nalioth> trolls, however, are devout non-conformists
<jpatrick> hmm
<nalioth> wtf is it with people leaving while they're being spoken to?
<jpatrick> troll maybe?
<LjL> :)
<jpatrick> learning how to avoid being detected..
<LjL> wouldn't surprise me *too* much
<nalioth> the joke is gonna be on him, if he is a troll leaning camouflage
<m0nk> LjL: you around im actually going to do this, this time with out being a jerk
<PriceChild> m0nk, how many days has it been?
<PriceChild> (Since you last spoke in here)
<m0nk> well....the day before yesterday i was tlaking like a smart aleck
<m0nk> and yesterday i didnt come by *fought the urge*
<m0nk> so two
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, radioman said: ubotu flood is detected, try flood again !!! ;D
<ubotu> danbhfive called the ops in #ubuntu (radioman)
<m0nk> but if anything came out of being banned...the boredom convinced me to clean my room...entirely
<Seveas> m0nk, how many rooms are in that house?
<m0nk> Seveas: its an apartment...theres 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms
<m0nk> brb my mom is calling me
<Seveas> ok, so 3 rooms to go
<Seveas> that's 6 more days
<Seveas> :)
<m0nk> Seveas: thats just evil man
<Seveas> I think it's an excellent idea
<Seveas> banning people until they've done something useful
<m0nk> Seveas: ive been learning C too tho!
<m0nk> while (ban!=lifted)
<m0nk> printf("Seveas ownz! ");
<Seveas> makes no sense
<Seveas> ban isn't a variable
<Seeker`> neither is lifted
<Seeker`> and there certainly isn't an int main() {
<Seveas> lifted could be a constant
<m0nk> lol
<Seeker`> well, a ban could be constant :P
<m0nk> i didnt wanna flood the op room with a joke code
<m0nk> Seeker`: i thought Seveas was gonna say taht:|
<Seveas> I'd say: while(mask_search(list_search(channel_list,'#ubuntu'), me.prefix) { puts("I'm still LjL's bitch\n"); }
<m0nk> :| ouch
<Seveas> and I still forgot a bit
<m0nk> your C is superior to mine
<m0nk> even still lol
<Seveas> C's a bitch if you want to write dense code
<m0nk> Seveas: yeah...i know but i wanted to learn it because just about everything has C in it somewhere
<Seeker`> m0nk: Apart from Java programs.
<Seveas> C is fairly simple
<Seveas> but you've gotta now your glibc/susv3/posix and other libs relevant to your project
<Seveas> s/now/know/
<m0nk> Seveas: yep:) just gotta know how to smash if statements loops and so on into a useful program
<Seveas> if statements and loops are for monkeys
<Seeker`> GOTO ftw
<Seveas> programming is all about specifications, documentation, algorithms, datastructures, protocols
 * PriceChild scratches his armpits
<Seveas> and standards, unless you're microsoft
<m0nk> Seveas: lol
 * Seeker` hates specs / docs
<m0nk> Seveas: microsoft doesnt have to follow a standard because other companies will conform to them because most people use windows
<Seveas> m0nk, not really
<Seveas> tcp/ip is something they do follow
<PriceChild> Anyone see Stephen Fry's prediction?
<Seveas> otherwise they'd fall off the internet
<Seveas> (which imho would be a good thing though)
<m0nk> lol
<m0nk> wouldnt hear about nasty hackers writing viruses all the time
<m0nk> or those nasty hackers reading people's email and stealing credit cards
<Seeker`> PriceChild: The "everyone will be running something from GNU / Linux in 5 years" quote?
<Seveas> m0nk, your credit card number is 3749-1465-8393-3145 expiration date 08/2012 cvc code 341
<m0nk> Seveas: fascinating being i dont have a credit card:P
<Seveas> :)
<Seeker`> m0nk: that you know of ;)
<Seveas> intercepted it before it got to you
<m0nk> lol not 18 yet either
<Seveas> I can see in the future
<m0nk> there is one thing i cant dis prove
<m0nk> you win:(
<PriceChild> Seveas, indeed
<Seveas> PriceChild, Seeker`*
<PriceChild> Hello?
<Seeker`> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> <PriceChild> Seveas, indeed <--- I assumed you meant Seeker` there
<Seveas> since he replied to your question
<PriceChild> ah whoops sorry :)
<PriceChild> tab completion strikes again
 * Seeker` takes PriceChild's tab key away from him until he can learn to use it properly
<no0tic> Pic.i, always does
<PriceChild> Hmm tempted to update to hardy.
<m0nk> PriceChild: is hardy stable? or is it still in beta?
<PriceChild> !hardy | m0nk
<ubotu> m0nk: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<m0nk> ahh ok....
<m0nk> i wonder if they fixed what they broke in gusty
<PriceChild> this isn't the place for that...
<nalioth> m0nk: "if you have to ask"
<PriceChild> I don't think there's any place for that...
<m0nk> i shouldnt talk like that....ubuntu is community based so im insulting directly
<PriceChild> there is no place for insults
<PriceChild> !coc > m0nk
<PriceChild> m0nk, see you again in a few days.
<m0nk> lemme rephrase that **i wonder if hardy will be more like feisty
<m0nk> PriceChild: be nice i caught myself and fixed my statement
<PriceChild> Nope, you phrased it the way you meant it.
<PriceChild> See you :)
<m0nk> o cmon i am usually a nice guy
<m0nk> yea...i did violate the CoC at first which was respect...however i did rephrase into a way that was more constructive
<m0nk> all though then again it was still a very subjective statement
<m0nk> no i just really want the ban lifted right now because for the next two weeks im probably gonna be hanging out around the house being a loner more
<m0nk> PriceChild: even tho this isnt the room for it...im trying to burn disc images *in iso* that the default cd burner in ubuntu wont burn because they are for a dreamcast...do you know of a burner app in ubuntu that wont care and will just burn what it sees?
<PriceChild> m0nk, read what you just said please.
<m0nk> :| thanks
<m0nk> oh well i get what i get
<ompaul> m0nk, read the topic for this channel please
<m0nk> ompaul: i know:|
<ompaul> This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only - so I think you are far outside of that domain, do you agree or not, a one word answer would be nice.
<m0nk> i am in the process of chilling here and trying to get a ban lifted
<ompaul> well you have been told they will see you again in a few days
<ompaul> I now draw your attention to the rest of the topic
<ompaul> at the end of it there is one small statement
<ompaul> I am asking you nicely
<ompaul> please go
<m0nk> all right i dont wanna get people too mad at me...take it easy
<ompaul> too mad
<ompaul> pfft - just a certain amount is what they all want
 * ompaul builds the worlds biggest bridge and puts it in a corner of freenode - the rest is classified
<PriceChild> Trying to test an upgrade of an ubutnu system with encrypted root to hardy... virtualbox has decided it doesn't want to let me install ubuntu and vmware won't start *grrr*
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (baner_)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-03
<PriceChild> fj
<PriceChild> finally got a VM working woop
<jussi01> congrats PriceChild
<PriceChild> maybe tomorrow afternoon i'll get a chance to do something with ti
<jussi01> lol... you could just stay up as long as me...
<vorian> PriceChild: you should blog it
<jussi01> (im 2 hours ahead of you remember :P)
<PriceChild> vorian, you've an obsession with people blogging it now? :)
<PriceChild> jussi01, meh... viewing 2 houses and playing a hockey game tomorrow *morning*.
<vorian> PriceChild: first you should write a blog telling people you are going to blog about it, then a day later do the real blog
<PriceChild> This will be the most productive morning in some time and I am not going to oversleep 8-)
<PriceChild> vorian, and blog the blog?
<jussi01> PriceChild: right...
<vorian> exactly
<vorian> right before you release the next version of ubuntu
<PriceChild> all my own work
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> yep
<jussi01> either of you into embedded stuff at all?
<vorian> not really
<jussi01> well then, with that, Im off to bed
<jussi01> [03:41] here...
<vorian> nighty night
<Crysis> hola
<Crysis> hay alguien vivo??
<Crysis> porque nunca hay nadie
<Crysis> ¬_¬
<Crysis> donde estan los ops de #ubuntu-es
<Crysis> o_0 bueno chau
<LjL> jdt
<Hobbsee> mikem was causing trouble, it apperas
<Pici> Where?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-devel
<Pici> grr... he should know better.
<LjL> mikem? know better?
<LjL> made my day
<Pici> I've never had a problem with him in the past.
<LjL> you luck bastarxd
<LjL> me terrible typist
 * Hobbsee has seen various
 * Hobbsee banfowards
<__mikem> hey hobbsee, did you just send me an invitation to this channel?
<Hobbsee> __mikem: yes
<Hobbsee> __mikem: can i suggest that you actually follow channel topics?
<__mikem> Um, sure.
<Hobbsee> and that if others are telling you to, that you don't just ignore them, because they're not ops?
<__mikem> Hobbsee: seveas already repremanded me for that earlier. I was wrong and I admit that.
<Hobbsee> right.  good.  please don't do it again
<__mikem> Okay.
<__mikem> Thanks
<Hobbsee> also, some of them in there probably *are* ops ;)
<__mikem> Hobbsee, I know, thats why I checked the access list before I made that faux pa ;)
<ubotu> nemilar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nemilar> Hey we need in an op in #ubuntu if anyone is around
<nemilar>  Austin_ (n=chatzill@pool-72-75-153-48.atclnj.east.verizon.net) needs a kicking or a banning or just a plain old a-whooping
<nemilar> or a letter to abuse@verizon.net which has just been delivered :D  nevermind, all
<jpatrick> LjL: had fun in #u-es last night I see... :-/
<jpatrick> guys: co_gokil* in #u - possible nick spammer - keeps joining and quitting
 * Gary giggles at Seveas 
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> --> incognito (n=ircap8@77.Red-88-11-66.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> <incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Azzmodan> Seveas,  What's the deal with banning me for stating that the term facist does not necessarily equate to nazis and/or godwin's law
<Seveas> Azzmodan, I've said repeatedly in that talk that offtopic talking and second-guessing the ops is not welcome
<Seveas> everyone had stopped, then you start it again
<jpatrick> man, why do they never join #u-es
<Seveas> I can forward them theree if you want ^_^
<Azzmodan> I wasn't second guessing your actions and was just talking about the term facist/godwin's law
<jpatrick> Seveas: he's spanish by the ip :)
<Azzmodan> Seveas, how about you drop that uncalled for ban you bestowed on me?
<Seveas> Azzmodan, how about not
<Seveas> a) it wasn't uncalled for
<Seveas> b) see a
<Azzmodan> Seveas, how was it not uncalled for?
<Seveas> Azzmodan, I've said repeatedly in that talk that offtopic talking and second-guessing the ops is not welcome
<Seveas> everyone had stopped, then you start it again
<Seveas> now please stop going in circles
<nemilar> Are we allowed to question op's decisions in here?  (in front of all the ops?)
<Azzmodan> Seveas, I wasn't second guessing you, but you misused the "godwin's law" term, since this is a quite common term and many people in the ubuntu channel are relativly new to internet lingo that wasn't offtopic for me to attempt to clarify either
<nemilar> Or are we not allowed to inquire about their actions, anywhere
<Seveas> nemilar, that's one of the reasons this channel was created
<Hobbsee> nemilar: you're permitted to here
<Seveas> ok, let's emphasize
<nemilar> Ah.  Yes, it would be offtopic for #u
<nemilar> :) friendly 
<Seveas> Azzmodan, I've said repeatedly in that talk that offtopic talking and second-guessing the ops is not welcome
<Seveas> emphasis enough?
<nemilar> Is it standard to kick+ban someone on first offense rather than just kick?  I'm just curious, I've only been around for a couple of weeks, I've never seen such drama as tonight
<Hobbsee> nemilar: depends what the offense is
<Seveas> nemilar, for calling people fascists: yes
<Azzmodan> Seveas, not only did I only see you mention that once before in this channel before you first stated it, you could also have asked/warned isntead of dropping a ban immediatly
<Hobbsee> nemilar: (and the likelyhood of the user coming back, just to do it again)
<nemilar> he called the bot a fascist, not you (not Azzmodan, the other guy)
<Seveas> for continuing offtopic talk after all have stopped: not always, but common
<nemilar> Hobbsee: yeah, I definitely get what you're saying 
<Seveas> nemilar, calling the bot a fascist is calling the people who operate the bot a fascist since they write the texts and make it tell them
<Azzmodan> At least that guy actually called an entity a ban instead of trying to clarify a misused term that I was attempting to do
<Azzmodan> *an entity a facist
<nemilar> it's a figure of speech, though, as off-topic as it may be
<nemilar> it's actually a toned-down figure of speech 
<Seveas> and guess what: DiploCat understood he was out-of-bounds, apologized and was unbanned
<Seveas> but you had to continue the mess...
<Azzmodan> So you're saying that I deserve to be banned for trying to clarify on a term that you misused, just because you somehow relate this with me second guessing your actions?
<nemilar> Seveas: I think you will understand if most of the #ubuntu crowd is instinctually weary of any authority's use of power, justified or not 
<Seveas> Azzmodan, I've now told you thrice why I placed the ban
<Hobbsee> nemilar: this is possibly true.
<Hobbsee> nemilar: as to why, i've no idea
<Seveas> I'm not going to waste more time on this
<nemilar> Hobbsee: I think (just a hypothesis) it's a libertarian thing
<Azzmodan> Seveas, I see you repeat the same untrue line over and over yes. Still I don't see how me saying 1 line would somehow require a ban even if it where a single offtopic line as you claim
<Hobbsee> nemilar: possibly.  that tehy're on a free OS, so can say whatever they like, i expect.
<nemilar> Hobbsee: well, they/we/etc can't say _whatever_ we like... but I think as a generalization geeks (especially FOSS ones) have a harder time accepting authority, and are more suspicious of it
<Azzmodan> I have a problem with authority when it is abused by banning me when I attempted to clarify on a misused term that contained no personal attacks or misinformation or second g uessing any operator's action
<essy> Seveas: did someone respond to you earlier?
<Seveas> essy, nope, I just pointed out another myminicity spammer
<Azzmodan> Seveas, repeating the same line is no clarification. You also never issued me a warning and we disagree on wether it was offtopic
<nemilar> oh, actually, now that there are a bunch of ops here, did anyone see my message about Austin_  (n=chatzill@pool-72-75-153-48.atclnj.east.verizon.net) ?
<essy> Seveas: I see he's gone now though
<Seveas> good
<nemilar> I sent a log about him to abuse@verizon.net since there were no ops around at the time, and I was feeling a bit cranky
<Hobbsee> essy!
<Hobbsee> nemilar: this is true
<essy> hobbsee!!
<essy> I'm actually off to sleep - about 3-4 hours too late, but thought I'd check to see what was going on
<essy> was leaving a message for pleia too
<Hobbsee> heh
 * essy pokes hobbsee into another window
<Azzmodan> What'd be the best way to get a petty ban revoked when the op that placed it isn't open to conversation?
<Seveas> essy, hey, leave a bit of Hobbsee in here, will you :)
<essy> Seveas: no way - you get too much of a monopoly as it is
<Seveas> please, just a small bit
<Seveas> preferably a bit that I can tickle :0
<Seveas> ;)
<Gary> a toe?
<essy> Seveas: wait a minute - this from the guy that avoids hugs and being tickled himself? hrmph!
<ompaul> Azzmodan, you don't
<ompaul> Azzmodan, now where is this ban 
<ompaul> Azzmodan, with which nick
 * essy hugs ompaul 
<ompaul> morning essy 
<essy> hiya ompaul 
 * ompaul says that it being 11:15am and no fewd eaten
 * jussi01 throws ompaul an apple
<ompaul> I have read my Daemon Runyon for this morning, and currently listing to black sabbath 
<ompaul> I have just been informed that I must depart to an eatery for the purpose of a late breakfast
<ompaul> jussi01, thanks I'll grab that when I get back
<ompaul> Azzmodan, I asked a question 
<ompaul> if you are not interested in answering it why are you here>?
 * Hobbsee beats Seveas
 * ompaul tickles Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee beats ompaul too
<Hobbsee> essy: Seveas likes hugs - at least, australian ones
<ompaul> Hobbsee, there is too much of me to beat
<Hobbsee> essy: when you get time, ask him about the airport :P
<ompaul> how to get lost
<ompaul> yeap anywayz
 * jussi01 hugs Hobbsee 
<ompaul> Seveas, as I am about to leave I won't remove Azzmodan perhaps you can entice them to explain what they want
 * Hobbsee hugs jussi01 back :)
<Seveas> ompaul, basic summary: Azzmodan wants to be unbanned from #ubuntu, I don't want to do that
<Seveas> backlog says why
<jpatrick> Seveas: this !thing of you and me may carry on for some time ;)
<Azzmodan> ompaul, I'm banned with the nick "Azzmodan"
<Seveas> jpatrick, hm?
<jpatrick> nm
<Seveas> k
<Azzmodan> ompaul, Someone called the bot a facist in regards to seveas using the !u comment, I checked the window sometimes later and saw that Seveas banned him with the note to look up godwin's law. I attempted to clarify that godwin's law is about nazis/hitler specifically and not facist at which point Seveas banned me 
<Seveas> Azzmodan, you're conveniently leaving out a lot of things there. That's not really appreciated by any ops
<Azzmodan> Then what am I leaving out?
<Seveas> the entire discussion in between in which I warned numerous times that the discussion was offtopic and both offtopicness and second-guessing the ops aren't welcome in there
<Azzmodan> This is how the incident occured in my eyes. I tried to ask you why specifically you banned me but you just kept copy pasting the "second guessing / offtopic" line
<Seveas> and the fact that the discussion ended after the warnings and before the comments that got you banned
<Azzmodan> I was just attempting to clarify the term that you used, it's common internet lingo but probably unfamiliar to many of the people in the channel
<Seveas> sigh...
<Seveas> that does not change that it's offtopic and that I've warned about that
<Azzmodan> You could have just issued a warning, or even have asked me to stop it and I would have disagreed but done that
<Azzmodan> You made it ontopic by using the term
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> can someone explain this to Azzmodan please? He's not understanding me...
<Azzmodan> I can understand that you wanted me to drop it, you could have asked or warned. What I do not understand is why you resorted to immediatly banning me
<Seveas> Azzmodan, I did issue several warnings. And I'm now gonna issue one in here. Stop lying and start reading what I say
<Seveas> jpatrick, your quit messages have too many quotes :p
<Azzmodan> You never issued a warning that I saw, or was directed at me. I did saw you ask people to drop the discussion about the person being banned for calling you a facist
<jpatrick> Seveas: and the TZ still hasn't updated :P
<Seveas> hehe
<jpatrick> I'm 7 hours behind..
<applewyrm> So how does one deal with having a conflict with an op, and then having this op also ban you from this channel. Should I use that irc-council list email?
<jussi01> applewyrm: I would read !guidelines, and follow the instructions there. 
<applewyrm> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<applewyrm> yeah I tried that, but the wiki says that if the outcome of the meeting wasn't successful that then you should email, but there never really was a meeting just the op that I had a problem with banning me claiming that I was lying
<applewyrm> I would question the policy that allows the person I had the issue with banning me from this channel but that's for another time
<applewyrm> Thanks for the answer at least jussi01, I have to go now but I'll ask again later.
<jussi01> Azzmodan ??
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (ali)
<ompaul> a;;
<ompaul> jussi01, most certainly 
<jussi01> ompaul: yeah, figured... 
<ompaul> yat yet another troll
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> ugh, banlist full
<PriceChild> three victims, one forward?
 * PriceChild waits to see if it does the rest
<PriceChild> monster is on a different nick anyway grr
<jrib> PriceChild: banlist is full
<PriceChild> okies
<PriceChild> i'll clear some of the reaaaaaally old ones
<jrib> I can't log into ban tracker... keeps saying I'm trying to login anonymously when I click ubotu's link
<jrib> and as soon as I say that, it works...
<PriceChild> Seveas, the read-topic bans are removed automatically now
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: I got 90% of crimsuns alsa-info script working in upstreamdev log-modules.. but I may have some questions later on a couple things..
<Seveas> I'm removing the jan 21st ones to get some room in the banlist
<PriceChild> k
<ompaul> jrib, where?
<jrib> ompaul: was in #ubuntu
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: sure
 * ompaul larts self I was going to do that 
<ompaul> last night and instead turned off the computer
<PriceChild> That ought to last us a few days.
<LjL> agh, *now* banlist full...
<LjL> in about an hour, the floodbots would have started removing obsolete forwards
<Seveas> LjL, PriceChild and myself played the floodbot game now, emphasis on flood :)
<LjL> yeah you unbanned some people who are *currently* in -read-topic though :P
<Seveas> hehe
<ompaul> I kind of fell down on what I normally do there
<ompaul> Seveas, your connection is faster it has to be :)
<ompaul> I have pmed that last one
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> If they're going to do it, why don't they do it in ctcp?
<PriceChild> I don't see the advantage in doing it in a normal message?
<LjL> PriceChild: because they're stupid?
<ompaul> because staff can catcjh them
<LjL> staff catches them anyway
<ompaul> and they want to let people know they are there and they are trolls of a different sort etc
<ompaul> they are l33t trolls :)
<PriceChild> jpatrick, was the ban needed? :/
<ompaul> and you know what I think of trolls so ehh that has to make for the top 7 ironic statements I am likely to say this year
<ompaul> jpatrick, they drop the proxy most of the time so you get pointless bans
<jpatrick> ompaul: heh, just in case :p
<ompaul> jpatrick, better automation takes care of them
<LjL> uh? #kubuntu?
<LjL> that wasn't a proxy
<ompaul> ahh 
<ompaul> not there
<jpatrick> :)
<LjL> the exploiter in #ubuntu then? i don't see a ban for that one
<ompaul> LjL, so sue me I assumed something ;-)
<LjL> if nothing shows up when you google it, then it likely is not a proxy :)
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> TiDiaBLoTiN|Busy> comment ca ce fait que sa soit sorti comme ca ? :s || <ompaul> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais. - however you are using a machine based in the US and that channel speaks english - no further comment from our friend
<LjL> pauvre petit troll
<jpatrick> what a nick tho
<ompaul> jpatrick, ?
<ompaul> I don't grok the nick
<jpatrick> sarcasm..
<ompaul> jpatrick, okay
 * ompaul fights with "album" -- I am missing something simple and can't see what
<PriceChild> the unbans have begun
 * ompaul cought
<ompaul> coughs
<ompaul> @pi
<ompaul> !pi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<no0tic> ompaul, pi is 3.14159
<Seeker`> pi is 4
<nalioth> pie are squared
<Seeker`> mmm...square pie
<ompaul> Pici, you here?
<PriceChild> its an offtopic specific factoid
<ompaul> PriceChild, I saw that ;-)
<Seveas> fractal wrongness
<Seveas>     The state of being wrong at every conceivable scale of resolution. That is, from a distance, a fractally wrong person's worldview is incorrect; and furthermore, if you zoom in on any small part of that person's worldview, that part is just as wrong as the whole worldview.
<Seveas>     Debating with a person who is fractally wrong leads to infinite regress, as every refutation you make of that person's opinions will lead to a rejoinder, full of half-truths, leaps of logic, and outright lies, that requires just as much refutation to debunk as the first one. It is as impossible to convince a fractally wrong person of anything as it is to walk around the edge of the Mandelbrot set 
<Seveas> in finite time.
<Seveas> ompaul, ---^ :)
<Seveas> we've seen some of those
<ompaul> Seveas, !troll should return that
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> cos they aim to be wrong
 * ompaul takes a break 
<PriceChild> upgraded to hardy... *reboots*
<Seeker`> PriceChild: everything working ok so far with Hardy?
<PriceChild> new kernel dumps me into busybox
<PriceChild> nautilus is dead
<PriceChild> time for a bit of fun :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, I've had 3 lockups since upgrading earlier this week
<Seveas> and had to revert back from intel to i810 for video
<Seveas> and still it's not flaswless
<PriceChild> my 945 seems to be working fine...
<Seveas> gnome-settings-daemon is crashy
<Seveas> killing my compose key and touchpad scroll
<PriceChild> j.dong suggested forcing the memory allocation to max to increase performance
<Seveas> !jding
<ubotu> jdong
 * jdong smacks Seveas 
<jdong> and PriceChild 
<jdong> all 3 ping me
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> you shouldn't have hilights on stuff like that :P
<jdong> PriceChild: did you search up the balls bug I told you for the Xorg option?
<PriceChild> jdong, i'm just trying to get nautilus back on its feet first... i don't think it likes generating thumbnails
<PriceChild> intel performance seems fine
<jdong> aww
<jdong> PriceChild: have you turned on compix yet?
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> notcing lag in compiz scrolling etc.
<jdong> PriceChild: and firefox scrolling isn't horribly slow?
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> s/compiz/firefox/
<jdong> PriceChild: so it is slow
<jdong> PriceChild: good, then I'm not crazy
<PriceChild> hehe yup
<PriceChild> yay nautilus will stay open
<jdong> "reopen when ready" XD
<PriceChild> jdong, get in #launchpad now
<jdong> NO!
<jdong> I'm not gonna make a fool out of myself in there too :)
<PriceChild> ah having mail-notification installed stopped nautilus upgrading
<PriceChild> I liked that tray app :(
<PriceChild> jdong, awww please :(
<jdong> PriceChild: ROFL
<PriceChild> jdong, i won't bash it
<jdong> NO
<jdong> NEVER
<jdong> EVER
<jdong> I already appear insane enough :)
<PriceChild> ok... now to search for that bug... then after I will try and figure out how to start troubleshooting the not-happenning kernel.
<PriceChild> jdong, lol just read the name of the bug
<Seveas> PriceChild, in the busybox, look at dmesg and your logs
<jdong> PriceChild: gotta love Keybuk
<PriceChild> jdong, wow didn't realise how poor it was until doing that!
<PriceChild> Seveas, Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" in the device section
<jdong> PriceChild: isn't it amazing how much faster it is now?
<PriceChild> jdong, its ridiculous... and all that is doing is taking more memory?
<jdong> PriceChild: the other alternative is to set accelmethod back to XAA which produces similar gains but also loses XV entirely
<jdong> PriceChild: I'm not sure exactly what the downside of the greedy option is
<jdong> PriceChild: but whatever it is, I'm not feeling it :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, is that with "intel" or "i810" ?
<PriceChild> Seveas, intel
<Seveas> PriceChild, that crashes for me, I'll stick to i810
<PriceChild> jdong, maybe we should look it up.... :)
<PriceChild> Seveas, ah okies
<jdong> :)
<jdong> Seveas: intel still crashes for you?
<Seveas> yeah
<PriceChild> "this options increases performance one hundred fold but shortens hardware lifetime to 2.3 minutes"
<jdong> PriceChild: haha
<jdong> PriceChild: that sounds like viagra
<Seveas> * PriceChild has quit ("Fire")
<PriceChild> jdong, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/MigrationHeuristic
<Seveas> PriceChild, nouveau != intel
<PriceChild> Seveas, its talking about exa though... i'm pretty sure it still applies
<Seveas> ah yeah
<jdong> Seveas: the option probably means similar things though
<PriceChild> its talking about "older xorg" so doubt its nouveau specific
<ompaul> jdong, you said "appear insane" hmmmm could you tell us why you used those specific words, scratch that, the specific word I would like explained is "appear" ;-)   {actually dude if you knew what I was doing now you would breaking your heart loling so guess what I ain't saying}
 * ompaul goes to read man page for cp
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> just cos I can 
 * ompaul rofl
 * PriceChild reboots to take a look at dmesg
<ompaul> PriceChild, dmesg has a way to write to syslog - doh he is gone ;-)
<jdong> ompaul: haha you have no idea what pricey wanted me to ask the LP folks to do
<jdong> ompaul: if you knew that, I think you'd question the word "insane" and want a better adjective
<ompaul> jdong, well I actually was installing apache and some other stuff and could not understand why mysql connects were failing - ehh no mysql-server installed might have something to do with it
 * ompaul wonders why he has been tired all last week and now knows - he should not touch a keyboard about serious work after 5:30 any day of the week :)
<ompaul> now I am happy I will install a second box 
<jdong> ompaul: oh don't worry, I made a far worse slip up, but I think that to see it without pointing it out requires SUCH a twisted mind that it will escape unnoticed"
<ompaul> jdong, next commit can remove the blemish :)
<jdong> ompaul: oh no, it's a LP comment :)
<jdong> let's hope people ignore their bug mail
<ompaul> jdong, you has said it here it is traceable :)
 * ompaul goes to do some more install stuff
<jdong> ompaul: yes, but nobody with a twisted mind reads this channel :D
<ompaul> twisted as in python? ;-)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> twisted as in, me.
<PriceChild> nothing in dmesg that i can see
<PriceChild> alt+f1'ing goes to "PANIC: Circular dependencies detected. exiting" :P
<Seveas> sigh, that was keyboard/mouse not responding
<Seveas> go hardy!
<ompaul> PriceChild, best every PANIC was -- Kernel panic - returning to cosmic dust
<ompaul> it was during a failed install 
<PriceChild> Seveas, nothing in dmesg that i can see. alt+f1'ing gives "PANIC: Circular dependencies detected. Exiting."
<PriceChild> ompaul, hehe
<PriceChild> I'll think about it tomorrow anyhow.
<LjL> hi Omar-C
<Omar-C> ok I ran apt-get install xserver-xorg and it didn't download anything cause Im not connected
<Omar-C> hi
<LjL> so you lock your computer every time you aren't using it?
<ompaul> you are not in #ubuntu
<ompaul> Omar-C, you were invited here
<Omar-C> not my windows one, sorry that was my brother, Im switching between both computers to try and figure out how to fix this problem 
<LjL> Omar-C: ah, so you know what happened
<LjL> look, we get a *lot* of spam in the channel
<LjL> and every time we do, people claim it was "their brother"
<LjL> i'm willing to believe it actually was your brother
<LjL> but ensure it won't happen again
<LjL> because you won't be believed next time, you understand
<LjL> !etiquette > Omar-C    (Omar-C, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Omar-C> ok sorry, Im just switching between both computers real quick 
<ompaul> Omar-C, see we don't really think that people should tell us things and expect us to be really gullible - cos mostly we are not all that young 
<Omar-C> anyways back to my problem, I've been working on this problem all day and I still can't figure out what to do, so any help is highly appriciated
<LjL> Omar-C: your brother spammed the channel with several lines of text, and it would have been many more if an op hadn't stopped him quickly
<LjL> Omar-C, ask about your problem in #ubuntu, this is #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> you can't get into ops atm
<ompaul> you can only get here
<LjL> opposite actually
<ompaul> you can't get into #ubuntu atm
<ompaul> should have been what I typed but there ya go
<LjL> Omar-C: now that's a no-no
<LjL> if we tell you that you currently "can't join", it doesn't mean that you can put on another nickname and join
<LjL> it means that we want some feedback from you before letting you join
<ompaul> Omar-C, just a minor thing for you think about 
<ompaul> Omar-C, now please conversation
<ompaul> that was called ban avoidance
<ompaul> hmm 
<PriceChild> is this nick just about to timeout perhaps?
<LjL> PriceChild: you win.
<ompaul> welcome
<PriceChild> looks so
<ompaul> you didn't want to do tthat
<LjL> PriceChild: ping says so.
<ompaul> that is called ban avoidance
<ompaul> and that can get you removed from the server
<LjL> well, i think it's called not being registered to the network in this case
<ompaul> Ubuntu_Omar, are you reading this?
<Ubuntu_Omar> yea
<PriceChild> LjL, this one doesn't respond anyway.
<ompaul> Ubuntu_Omar, now don't go running off to change your nick again please we want a word
<Ubuntu_Omar> I had to change my name cause someone else had it in Ubuntu
<ompaul> (a) you were invited 
<ompaul> (B) don't take us for fools
<LjL> Ubuntu_Omar: it was yourself
<ompaul> I am a an IT professional and have been for years I have been in paid employment for over 25 years 
<Ubuntu_Omar> Why are you guys treating me like this? Im here just to fix my problem with my new computer thats all
<ompaul> so much like LjL I don't like being told 
<ompaul> little storys about "my brother" or 
<ompaul> someone else had my nick
<LjL> Ubuntu_Omar: but meanwhile, someone at your computer spammed our channel pretty badly.
<LjL> so excuse us if we want to clear this up.
<ompaul> ohh and that
<PriceChild> No-one can steal your nick while you use it, without us knowing. Each user has the same nick in every channel. You can't steal a nick in just one channel.
<Ubuntu_Omar> ok I tried to join #Ubuntu then it says Omar-C already in use
<Ubuntu_Omar> so I had to change ti
<Ubuntu_Omar> it*
<ompaul> the nick is registered
<LjL> Ubuntu_Omar: it was your own connection.
<ompaul> * [Omar-C] (n=wolf_sca@bas5-hamilton14-1177898952.dsl.bell.ca): Omar Nassif
<ompaul> * [Omar-C] #ubuntu-ops #gentoo #suse 
<ompaul> looksk like you to me
<ompaul> what do you think?
<Ubuntu_Omar> Ok look, Im new to mIRC so I don't really know how to get around here
<ompaul> so stop messing about 
<Ubuntu_Omar> Im not I just want to fix my Ubuntu problem, and you guys are making a huge deal out of something I already forgot
<Ubuntu_Omar> now can we forget about that?
<LjL> i'll remind you then
<Ubuntu_Omar> ok now how come I can't join #Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_Omar> it says that the address is banned
<ompaul> correct
<ompaul> you were asked to join here
<ompaul> you did not 
<ompaul> we ban forwarded you to here
<LjL> [23:44:16] <Omar-C> im omar-cp little brother [23:44:21] <Omar-C> not me [23:44:31] <Omar-C> i don't even know how to programs lolz [23:44:34] <Pelo> WGGMk, did you check the theming tutorials ? [23:44:35] <Omar-C> faggs [23:44:42] <Omar-C> s [23:44:42] <Omar-C> s [23:44:43] <Omar-C> s [23:44:44] <Omar-C> s [23:44:45] <Omar-C> s [23:44:45] <Omar-C> s [23:44:46] <Omar-C> s [23:44:48] <Omar-C> s [23:44:49] <Omar-C> s
<LjL> Ubuntu_Omar: is it clear enough without further explanation that the above is utterly, completely and totally unacceptable on an IRC support channel?
<ompaul> Omar-C, ever one of those > indicates a new line
<Ubuntu_Omar> WHAT I honestly did not see that much text
<ompaul> well your nick on your computer delivered it
<Ubuntu_Omar> ok Im sorry guys 
<Ubuntu_Omar> yes that was my brother I had to leave the room to get to my other computer
<LjL> Ubuntu_Omar: so you understand that if this even happens again, and you then tell us that it was your brother, next time we will *not* believe that it was your brother, and you will stay banned? this is to say - do lock your computer when it's connected to IRC
<LjL> !etiquette > Ubuntu_Omar    (Ubuntu_Omar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ompaul> cos we can't afford the overhead of spammers
<Seveas> s/when it's connected to IRC/whenever you leave it/
<ompaul> s/can't/won't
<Ubuntu_Omar> ok can I go into Ubuntu now?
<Ubuntu_Omar> anyways I have to go now
<LjL> Ubuntu_Omar: yes. i'm assuming from now on that you are aware of the channel rules, which i made Ubotu send you
<ompaul> password protect your account
<Ubuntu_Omar> ok thanks
<LjL> [00:13:34] <Pelo> howlingmadhowie, technicaly ubuntu can use the debian repos so , add those to the official ubuntu ones
<LjL> wth
<Seeker`> ewww
<no0tic> omg
<ompaul> nooo
<ompaul> that no nice
<Seeker`> "fractally wrong"?
<Seveas> iewie
<Seveas> kill that pelo
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-26
<Flannel> We're down a floodbot again.
<Seeker`> how often are you down a floodbot?
<Flannel> Its happened twice in the past few days.  We used to have three, now we only have two.  I don't know the story behind that though.  Nor do I know who runs FB2
<Seeker`> the bots seemed to work on the premise that if 1 goes missing they go into emergency mode
<Seeker`> is that still the case?
<ubottu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nickrud> tritium, acknowledgement? We don't need no stinkin' acknowledgment
<tritium> nickrud: just confirmation that he even sees what is being said
<tritium> Like the Tully12 character, that never responds
<nickrud> tritium, yeah, if they stop responding so do I. Unless I see them going totally off the reservation
<tritium> Usually I do too.
<nickrud> I think I learned from you. Maybe rob2.
<tritium> Wow, I wonder what he's up to.
<tritium> I haven't even seen him around here since like 2005 it seems.
<nickrud> no idea. bimberi at least knows him. But I haven't seen bimberi except for the first day back from my sabbatical
<nickrud> 2005 is about right
<tritium> What did you do on sabbatical?
<nickrud> no computers :)
<tritium> Awesome.  Sounds nice!
<nickrud> not sabbatical in the academic sense, just a break from what I'd been doing: computers, running a homeless program. Stayed on a lake in western wash for about 6 months
<tritium> Wow.  You run a homeless program?
<nickrud> did. that's what I was doing when I happened across #ubuntu. Now i work at a different category of non-profit, veteran support services
<tritium> Awesome.
<nickrud> I'd been on the fringe while working homeless issues, of course. A group needed someone with experience with that type of thing in their veteran work, so I moved over. 
<tritium> I hope you're enjoying it.
<nickrud> Very much so. Painful at times, but a lot of positive too.
<tritium> Good.  :)
<nickrud> beats sitting and coding all the time
<nickrud> :)
 * nickrud knows someone will take offense at that remark, so wants to emphasize it was said with all the love in the world for the people who give him free software :)
<tritium> heh
<elkbuntu> tritium, he's still around, just not in ubuntu chans
<tritium> elkbuntu: oh yeah?  What's he up to?
<elkbuntu> not really sure
<tritium> He doesn't appear to be on freenode at all.
<elkbuntu> try s/r/b/
<tritium> Sure enough...
<elkbuntu> hehe
<tritium> :)
<elkbuntu> i never knew him in the ubuntu context
<tritium> How did you meet him, then?
<elkbuntu> the channels he appears in now
<tritium> Ah, well, he's not in any now.
<elkbuntu> yes he is. just not ones you're in
<elkbuntu> and i'm not going to broadcast them here
<tritium> So, if he's not in any channels I'm in, then /wii bob2 won't show any?
<elkbuntu> not if he's set +i
<tritium> Ah, right.
<tritium> I'm considering installing openwrt on my linksys wrt54g, and installing screen and irssi on that.  It can be my 24/7 IRC box, and I can power down my server when I'm /away.
<Flannel> Floodbot2 is gone again
<elkbuntu> who runs it?
<Flannel> I don't know
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, TelQuel said: !ask what is the best browser?
<elkbuntu> hrm... does someone have the latest chanserv.py... dennis' link seems to be fail
<Myrtti> urp
<elkbuntu> stole it from another source, hopefully it's not messed with
<nickrud> elkbuntu, I've got 1.0.9 from seveas if you want it (from his site early in august)
<nickrud> and could someone poke the floodbots, they seem to be fighting again
<Myrtti> [14:09] < enigma_> ok. i am running ubuntu 8.12 kiwi eidition.
<Myrtti> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Kiwi-Linux-26618.shtml
<Myrtti> "right"
<elkbuntu> send him to #ubuntu-nz maybe?
<Myrtti> it's not nz.
<Myrtti> it's romanian.
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<elkbuntu> send him elsewhere. we cannot help with mangled stuff
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, what's the spelling of that finnish liquorish vodka stuff?
<Myrtti> salmiakkikoskenkorva, salmiakkikossu or salmari
<Myrtti> either works
<elkbuntu> ah, does salamiakki work too?
<Myrtti> nope
<elkbuntu> minus one of those a's
<Myrtti> that's ammonium chloride - the candy
<elkbuntu> yeah and mixed up. it tastes alot like a black russian (black sambucca with vodka)
<elkbuntu> s/.//
<Myrtti> koskenkorva or kossu is the Finnish liquer
<Myrtti> vodka
<topyli> elkbuntu: depending on the region, salamiakki can be correct. in my home town for example
<topyli> we don't have any shortage on vowels there
<elkbuntu> either way, it's nice
<topyli> nice troll called wetqwiejhtiopqwh, i think he moved from -ot to #ubuntu
<Tm_T> topyli: log?
<topyli> i banned him on -ot. i just heard he's on the main channel
<topyli> (i'm not there and i have no ops there anyway)
<elkbuntu> he didnt get the bite he wanted
<Tm_T> topyli: I'm there now
<Tm_T> topyli: hmm, still ike to see logs
<topyli> gaa i don't know how to show them. can you take a look at the bantracker web2.0 app? :)
<Tm_T> topyli: maybe I should, I always forget we have that
<ubottu> In ubottu, mok0 said: !synopsis is "The synopsis line (the short description) should be concise. See http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-synopsis for best practices."
<Myrtti> what on earth is that
<Pici> Sounds like motu-speak
<jrib> packaging related I assume
<ubottu> In ubottu, mok0 said: !longdesc is "The long description should provide all the information needed to let the user decide whether to install the package. See http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-desc for best practices."
<Myrtti> so would I
<Myrtti> but do we need factoids for them
<jussi01> just do -motu specific factoids
<jussi01> and -motu do need them
<Myrtti> mint hot chocolate! YUMMMMM
<Myrtti> OMNOMNOM
<jussi01> thing is factoids are meant to be for things that are asked often, (IMHO) and in -motu those are important things.
<jrib> I can't op here :/
<Pici> Where?
<jrib> #ubuntu-ops
<ubot4> Factoid 'ubuntu-ops' not found
<Myrtti> jrib: why should you?
<Pici> methinks to invute
<jrib> aye
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !longdesc-#ubuntu-motu is <reply> The long description  should provide all the information needed to let the user  decide whether to install the package. See 
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> see saw sigh
<Myrtti> !no longdesc-#ubuntu-motu is <reply> The long description should provide all the information needed to let the user decide whether to install the package. See http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-desc for Best Practises.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !longdesc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about longdesc
<Myrtti> !longdesc-#ubuntu-motu
<ubottu> The long description should provide all the information needed to let the user decide whether to install the package. See http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-desc for Best Practises.
<Pici> s/Practises/Practices/
<Myrtti> yay. works as it should
<Myrtti> !longdesc-#ubuntu-motu ~= s/Practises/Practices/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !synopsis-#ubuntu-motu is The synopsis line (the short description) should be concise. See http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-synopsis for Best Practices.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #Ubuntu dusted     I hate ubuntu. I hate Ubuntu, I, me, that is, HATE ubuntu!
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dusted> I'd like to apologize for my behaviour before, it was inappropiate and immature, my day was just runied, and anger went in the wrong direction, no need to unban me from #ubuntu though since I'm not using it
<mneptok> this is indeed a disturbing universe.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning.. I unbanned him after our talk.
<Jack_Sparrow> He admitted it wasn't Ubuntu's fault he went to do something on his Boss's computer and messed up grub and he was just frustrated
<jussi01> @bansearch surgy
<ubottu> No matches found for surgy!n=surgy@adsl-68-91-131-61.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net in any channel
<jussi01> hrm... why do I know that nick...
<Myrtti> OMG!
<Myrtti> I'm going to FOSDEM
<Pici> OGM
<Pici> Myrtti: I thought you were going anyway since you're in the UK right now
<Daviey> Myrtti: me too!
<Myrtti> Pici: they're two totally different things unfortunately
<Daviey> Myrtti: fancy making me a scarf to keep myself warm?
<Myrtti> Daviey: If I wouldn't have an order queue already, I would
<Daviey> awww
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, nightrid3r said: !800x600 is problem with your resolution, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/800x600%20video%20mode
<Pici> Uh
<jussi01> !fixres > nightrid3r
<jussi01> and what the hell is that wiki page he cited?
<Pici> Looks like his xorg.conf
<Pici> And only the device section is really needed, the rest of it is bound to cause issues
<bazhang> !sparc
<ubottu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<bazhang> that is not around, should be Sparc Architecture is no longer commercially supported. However it is considered an Ubuntu-Port, and will still receive updates. 
<bazhang> there is a guide on the wiki as well for 8.10
<bazhang> the doc.ubuntu.com is a dead link however
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/sparc/pr01.html
<ubottu> coreymon77 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> taken care of
<bazhang> bot?
<bazhang> helpdesk|vb
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !whynot-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias>why
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu hakan8   hakan8    girls im here blue-mars01_@hotmail.com
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> poor hakan8
<Jack_Sparrow> topyli I told him that if he was looking to pick me up , he better be into weightlifting
<topyli> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-27
<TheMuso> If I read the access list for #ubuntu-powerpc correctly, the IRC council has control of #ubuntu-powerpc. Could someone please grant me operator access, or at least enough access to change the topic in that channel? I regularly frequent it and help people out in there...
<Pici> TheMuso: You should be able to op-up and change the topic there
<TheMuso> Pici: Oh ok thanks.
 * kittykat is Pelo
<kittykat> did I get ban from the network or something ?
<Pici> Why would you think that?
<kittykat> Pici, I've been unable to connect to the ubuntu server or the freenode server for about a week 
<Mez> why is #mythbuntu +i ?
<stdin> #mythbuntu isn't even registered
<Mez> yeah, weird.... lol
<Pricey> Mez: It is also +f.
<Mez> is it ?
<Mez> Pricey: ah, I'm +Q
<Mez> be nice to get a notice or something for that
<Pelo> pici , are you around ?
<Pici> Pelo: I am, but typing slowly.
<Pricey> Pelo: How can we help?
<Pelo> Pricey: I just had a little talk going with pici earlier
<Pici> Pelo: You need to follow the directions in the kline message if you are klined
<Pelo> Pricey: you talked to me earlier under the nick kitty 
<DaRock> i am sorry for what i did and i will never go on freenode again
<Pici> er
<bazhang> john_nel?
<DaRock> farewell
<ubottu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (ein_)
<Flannel> Hoolllyl cow
<Flannel> What on earth sort of super split is this
<tritium> Flannel: I like your standard response for obfuscating cursing.  Can you make an ubottu factoid for it, please?
<tritium> Flannel: yeah, I've not seen one like this before.
<tritium> I've never seen a netsplit like this one before...
<tritium> Flannel: did you see my message above?
<Flannel> tritium: I did
<Flannel> but, I'm not doing anything at the moment
<tritium> OK, just checking, with the netsplit and all.
<tritium> Yeah, no rush on it.
<Flannel> Maybe it's over?
<tritium> We'll see.
<Hobbsee> uh oh
<Flannel> Spoke too soon
<Hobbsee> what's happening, beyond freenode exploding?
<tritium> Should we call staff?
<Flannel> I imagine they already know.  But I suppose it couldn't hurt
<tritium> Hobbsee: hard to say.  I've never seen netsplits like this.
<nickrud> !staff | me mib_z2rj7740>  Over 80% of Negros lack the necessary genetic mutations for Microcephalin that are necessary for higher cognitive thought processes.  (Microcephalin Study, University of Chicago)  Learn this and evenmore facts about the feral niiiigggger beast at Chimpout.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum/index.php  All non-negroid races are welcome!  We love andrespect Asians, Whites, Indians, Native Americans, non-negroid J
<nickrud> ews andHispanics, et
<nickrud> when you have time, of course
<Flannel> nickrud: no factoids ;)
<nickrud> bummer. Oh well, one'll see that here or someone else will bring it to their attention
<stdin> it's on it's way
<tritium> stdin: what is?
<stdin> the bot
<nickrud> !staff | me mib_z2rj7740>  Over 80% of Negros lack the necessary genetic mutations for Microcephalin that are necessary for higher cognitive thought processes.  (Microcephalin Study, University of Chicago)  Learn this and evenmore facts about the feral niiiigggger beast at Chimpout.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum/index.php  All non-negroid races are welcome!  We love andrespect Asians, Whites, Indians, Native Americans, non-negroid J
<nickrud> ews andHispanics, et
<nickrud> when you have time, of course
<nickrud> ha. Dead bot
<stdin> it's still syncing
<Flannel> nickrud: Don't use factoids right away!
<Flannel> don't you pay attention in -ot :P
<stdin> take about 5 mins from connection to sync everything
<nickrud> ah, stdin thanks. Never knew that.
<SportChick> tritium: we're looking into it
<nickrud> Flannel, get a life, quit pointing out my shortcomings :)
<Flannel> :)
<tritium> SportChick: cool, thanks.  I figured you might be.  ;)
<stdin> ooh, tritium is naked!
<nickrud> hasn't moved either since the last time
<tritium> stdin: eh?
<Flannel> Think its... safe?
<stdin> tritium: no +v, you're not identified
<tritium> Oh, sure enough.
<tritium> Thanks, stdin.  I hadn't noticed until now.
<stdin> IDENTIFY-MSG ftw
<tritium> Well, it seems things are settling down.
<Flannel> I iz curious
<tritium> Flannel: about what caused all of that?
<Flannel> Aye, or what actually happened.
<Flannel> Its like juicy soap opera for geeks
<tritium> Yeah, I'd be curious to know what all of that was too.
<stdin> the split(s)?
<tritium> Yep.
<stdin> one of the IRCd segfault'd
<stdin> then the network was restarted basically
<Flannel> How boring
<tritium> Flannel: I hope that was a ban for edgex-
<Flannel> tritium: It was
<tritium> Good.
<tritium> Oh yeah, I see it.
<tritium> Hi nalioth.
<nalioth> howdy
 * SportChick hugs nalioth 
<tritium> Good night.
<Flannel> n8tuser -- acting like an idiot?
<Flannel> Anyone?
<stdin> walking the border there I think
<Flannel> Good, just wanted to make sure I wasn't off the wall
<Flannel> What on earth is with people tonight.  Netsplit causes people to get grumpy?
<Flannel> What a jerk
 * Flannel must be just having bad luck tonight.
<Myrtti> moin
<stdin> someone watch naddix in #u
<stdin> asking an offtopic question (translating a youtube video) 
<stdin> and now he's banned in #k
<stdin> and I think ban evading...
<stdin> or maybe not
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (flea)
<dimitris> hi
 * Myrtti huggles Tm_T 
<Tm_T> oh
<ikonia> morning
<ikonia> finally feeling better, 
<ikonia> need to pop off to the doctors again this morning, but just saying "hi"
 * elkbuntu hugs ikonia better
 * Tm_T cudddles Myrtti and elkbuntu 
<Myrtti> I IZ HUNGRY!
<Myrtti> groar
<Tm_T> bite me!
<topyli> o.O
<muzanaka> Why was I baned in ubuntu-ru?
<muzanaka> hey
<muzanaka> I could understand
<muzanaka> I could not understand
<elkbuntu> muzanaka, this is not the correct channel to ask. you should ask in #ubuntu-irc
<muzanaka> thank you)
<elkbuntu> bazhang ^^
<Myrtti> does anyone have any idea who jester- is?
<elkbuntu> not really, no
<jpds> Myrtti: -it op.
<Myrtti> jpds: ok, was just wondering
<Myrtti> Dave2: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7846822.stm
<Dave2> poor goat :(
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> hrm
 * Pici waits for her to rejoin all the channels
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> yay
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Come on now.. I'm typing one handed ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Type twice as fast and no on e will notice
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Hold  down the fort.. Time for my 5 mile forced march / hike with the dog
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try
<Myrtti> It's really weird that the kids outdoors scream and yell in English :-D
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yell "perkele!" to them
<Myrtti> shush :-D
<Tm_T> or better yet "pinkkiponeja!"
<Tm_T> hi bl^H^HAmaranth 
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickrud Are you available for a question in PM. non-op releated ?>
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<Jack_Sparrow>  elops How may we help you today
<nickrud> even op related is ok ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty  what did elops  just say to me in the channel?
<elops> elops> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't have a default location for the rules, you have to create the startup script yourself and script the rules
<elops> thats what I meant earlier sir
<Jack_Sparrow> elops That was in response to what question?
<elops> the iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> AH.. Ok thanks but how can we help you in here now
<elops> I asked my question in #ubuntu
<elops> i was saying that to update the iptables rules in ubuntu isnt as easy as other distro
<elops> as it doesn't have a default location for the rules, you have to create the startup script yourself and script the rules
<stdin> see my response in #ubuntu elops 
<elops> ok sir
<Jack_Sparrow> elops Understood, but could you move the conversation out of this channel and /part here  thanks
<elops> yes 
<elops> sorry to bother I'l be in the other channel
<Tm_T> someone can keep #kubuntu-offtopic up ?
<Tm_T> I gotta go and Minataku is once again bordering
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Can someone keep an eye on Rebootia in #u, I need to do some work.  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<stdin> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<stdin> !no samba is <reply> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> the bug is marked as Fix-Released
<MTecknology> I'm curious about this ##club-ubuntu group that also has a bot named ubnotu.
<Seeker`> MTecknology: curious in what way?
<MTecknology> It seems weird
<Seeker`> how so?
<MTecknology> Is there anything that suggests they use #ubuntu-club and handle things the same way other ubuntu channels do?
<MTecknology> I realize it doesn't violate any rules, but interesting to see it
<Seeker`> ##club-ubuntu is a seperate channel
<Seeker`> unofficial
<Seeker`> we cant really do anything to stop it, afaik
<MTecknology> would it be preferrable for them to use #ubuntu- instead, or not really?
<Seeker`> no, thats partly how the channel was formed
<Seeker`> there were disagreements about various things, and ##club-ubuntu appeared
<MTecknology> ok - i was just curious
<jussi01> MTecknology: really, just leave it. ;)
<Seeker`> they dont cause any problems afaik, so we dont have any problems with them
<MTecknology> jussi01: yup, i was just curious
<MTecknology> anyway - thanks for clearing my mind
<jussi01> jpds: is there a reason ubot4 is here?
<Seeker`> jussi01: shouldn't it be?
<jussi01> Seeker`: well if theres no reason for it to be here...
<Seeker`> forward ops requests from loco channels?
<jussi01> Seeker`: well think about that and what happened recently...
<Seeker`> ?
 * jussi01 points to #ubuntu-irc
<jussi01> Seeker`: ops calls for locos should go to #ubuntu-irc. no? since we dont have loco ops in here? (except you, but you are weird :P )
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> I'm speshul
<jussi01> hehe
<Seeker`> actually, I count at least 3 (including me)
<jussi01> Seeker`: like who? and are they only loco ops or are they main channels ops also?
<Seeker`> Davi ey and Pop ey I believe
<bazhang> huh?
<bazhang> -ru is not loco?
<Seeker`> bazhang: You are an op in other channels though
<Seeker`> I'm only an op in -uk
<Seeker`> I was here before -irc was created (I believe)
<bazhang> Seeker`, you should be in #ubuntu as well
<bazhang> don't know why not.
<Seeker`> never been suggested afaik
<jussi01> Seeker`: is not trusted with such things :P
<jussi01> *g*
<bazhang> wat
<Myrtti> I'm an loco op, as is Tm T
 * jussi01 isnt
<jussi01> because his loco speaks a funny language...
<jussi01> Myrtti: but you and Tm_T are bith main channel ops also
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> but I was loco op before I was main channel op
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I think jussi's point was that there aren't many here that are loco ops only
<jussi01> afaik, Seeker` is the only +v in here who is not a main channel op
<Myrtti> and came here before irc was to be
<Myrtti> -irc
<jussi01> Seeker`: run while you still can  :P
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> Seeker`: RUN FORREST RUN
<bazhang> :)
 * jussi01 is in a weird mood tomight
<Seeker`> :P
<Myrtti> I'm ttttttttiiiiired
<Seeker`> awww
<Seeker`> still enjoying being in the UK?
<Myrtti> went to B&Q and bought two bedside tables and to Tescos to see bigger luggage
<Myrtti> and my feet are like mince
<Myrtti> Seeker`: yup, very much.
<Myrtti> I don't actually particularly want to go home
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> you should be in a better location :P
<Myrtti> anyway, off to do the jigsaw puzzle also known as the bedside tables
<Myrtti> gnite kids
<Seeker`> gnight
<Seeker`> :O NOT Myrtti!
<stdin> more netsplit fun
 * jussi01 grumbles at netsplits
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-28
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Mez> @mark Chris` #ubuntu-uk chanflood - talked to about it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> its a pain that we cant get the bantracker in -uk
<Seeker`> night
<Mez> anyone here on linkedin that I havent connected with
<pleia2> yes, but I probably don't count :)
 * genii sips
<tritium> Coffee, no doubt.  :)
<nickrud> genii, how's the cig thing going? 14th patch today
<genii> tritium: Actually a nutrition shake today since it's 11:30ish PM
<genii> nickrud: About 4-6 a day currently
<tritium> genii: ah, good deal
<nickrud> near the point of not physically addicted :)
<nickrud> or at, even
<genii> nickrud: I've been cranky as all hell
<nickrud> genii talking to the choir here. 
<Flannel> Gah.  Why must people act so silly?
<nickrud> there'd be nothing to define sanity
 * Flannel notes that sanity is actually pretty topical.
<genii> Flannel: Perhaps they're not acting.
<Flannel> well, sanity is defined as doing the same thing/expecting different result.
<Flannel> or, insanity, that is.
<Flannel> someone;s running something, it displays that its done 12 out of 120, and its taken about 20 hours.  How many more hours would *you* think it would take?
<nickrud> 12?
<genii> 180  hours?
 * nickrud gets to be silly, he's old
<Flannel> nickrud: 12 units out of 120 units
<Flannel> genii: Exactly!
<Flannel> so, I answer him, "about 180", and... apparently he's asked a few other people already.
<nickrud> Flannel, you really think I gave that answer with a sane mind ??!
<Flannel> I reminded him that unlike parents, technical problems don't tend to change estimates each time you ask them.
<nickrud> story problems trip up a lot of people.
<genii> Flannel: I suspect the prospect of 180 more hours is just so un-faceable they want to keep making sure those numbers are really correct
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> !sanity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanity
<Amaranth> !sanity-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>The statistics on sanity is that one out of every four persons are suffering from some sort of mental illness. Think of your three best friends — if they’re okay, then it’s you.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Flannel> oooo, more vanity factiods!
<nickrud> very good one too
<Amaranth> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Flannel> I won't feel bad about
<Flannel> !recursion-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> see: !recursion
 * Amaranth has a bunch
<Amaranth> or had, people keep changing them
<Amaranth> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Flannel> Nah, I know.  I just feel bad about adding too many
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Amaranth> !-test
<ubottu> test has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-08-09 10:19:13 - last edited by Flannel on 2008-08-06 18:39:32
<Amaranth> Flannel: ^ ;)
<Amaranth> !-ping
<ubottu> ping has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-07-11 15:58:48 - last edited by ompaul on 2008-02-01 18:42:33
<nickrud> bits are cheap Flannel 
<nickrud> laughs are precious
<Flannel> At one point I was warned about it due to processing time for factoids
<Flannel> but, maybe thats not an issue anymore
<Flannel> If anyone asks, the first one should've been a ban, but he came back and saved me from having to set it manually.
<Flannel> Mmm, should've been a forward.  Bother on my slow thinking.
<Flannel> There.  forward set.
 * Flannel goes off to comment on BT since... confusion abounds!
<Tm_T> hi kids and scray gary
<Tm_T> scary even
<Gary> haha
<Gary> morning
<Flannel> scray gray?
 * genii pops in for a sip and contemplates what "diFlannellayed" might be
<Flannel> genii: I'm sort of wondering that too.  how "sp" expands to me...
<genii> Yeah I thought that was weird
<Myrtti> good morning
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell marcino about pm
<Tm_T> hi Myrtti 
<jpds> jussi01: It makes nice company.
<Slart> Can someone please tell me if Keal in #ubuntu is really just a troll or a bit slow.. my vote is for troll but so far he is kind of amusing
<Myrtti> I'd vote for a troll as well with the last glance at /lastlog, but let me check again
<Slart> seems he/she found something else to do.. thanks anyway
<Tm_T> <3
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Keal)
<Myrtti> checking
<Myrtti> should invite him here
<Myrtti> n'est pas?
<Tm_T> sure
<Myrtti> it seems that he's out there like a snowman
<Tm_T> banforward?
<elkbuntu> he came back for more?
<bazhang> never left afaik
<bazhang> hi i china who you ?
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i meant keal. i told him off after the ops call, and he went quiet
<bazhang> [Keal] (n=jargon@unaffiliated/jargon): ＨＩ Ｉ ＣＨＩＮＡ ＷＨＯ ＹＯＵ
<bazhang> elkbuntu, ^^ just referring to that last bit
<stdin> multi-byte latin characters, wooh
<bazhang> have him in PM now
<elkbuntu> ah
<bazhang> change to 4bit color?
<bazhang> also in -ot; may want to keep an eye as PM has offered zero response
<bazhang> ie Keal
<bazhang> going to remove from ubuntu
<bazhang> once removed now he is responding with some rather colorful language
<topyli> yes i see him on -ot. doesn't make much sense so far
<bazhang> right; he was doing the same in PM, how he is the only one who understands things that ubuntu does not support etc
<bazhang> haha he admits to making no sense
<topyli> wonderful character
<topyli> going to the bank, can't babysit him
<bazhang> seems to be out and out trolling in -ot now
<bazhang> <Keal> dougsko then tell me, how is unix in any way more secure than any other operating system?
<elkbuntu> just move him along
<elkbuntu> he's annoying too many people and wasting far too much op time
<jussi01> its amazing, I found salt and vinegar chips in finland! from a finnish brand!! :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: I saw them two years ago
<jussi01> Myrtti: shut up. 
 * Myrtti shuts up
<jussi01> Myrtti: but they say "new" on them...
<jussi01> Estrella brand...
<Pici> Too much trolling in -ot lately for my tastes. 
 * jussi01 trolls Pici
<Pici> I have a meeting to attend, can't watch -ot
<Myrtti> thanks for the heads up
<popey> who runs pastebin.ubuntu.com these days? is it still Dennis?
<jpds> popey: Canonical.
<popey> oh
<jpds> traceroute confirms.
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought that got handled quite awhile back
<Jack_Sparrow> He is thinking of reviving the source.list generator page.. which is very cool
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
 * jussi01 really likes the !offline link fron Lj-L
<Myrtti> fosdem fosdem tralalala
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yeah, that's more important than young baby girl for you...
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> hm
 * Myrtti hides as well
 * Tm_T drags Myrtti from hide
<Mez>  kinky
<Tm_T> Mez: if you knew how kinky...
<Myrtti> ok, here's a riddle
<Myrtti> I have a pack of microfiber cloths
<Myrtti> the package has four cloths: "taupe", "brown", "red" and "cream"
<Myrtti> what I see in the package is "light brown", "brown", "red" and "nearly white"
<Myrtti> I can rule out "red" and "nearly white" out of the equasion
<Myrtti> but which is "taupe" and which is "brown"?
<Mez> is one "greyish"?
<Mez> and taupe is probably the darker one
<Mez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taupe
 * Myrtti takes a picture
<Mez> I'd say that the one between red and cream was taupe
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3233609933/
<Myrtti> and I myself would pick the lighter one...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> call it what you want :D I'd personally call the dark one "chocolate" and the light one "light brown"
<Mez> but I didnt name the colours
<Myrtti> neither did I
<Myrtti> stupid Dunelm
<Mez> argh, broken written english ... I hate it, I cant tell if a comment was sarcastic or not
<Mez> Myrtti: lol @ space invaders. The game? or the crisps?
<Myrtti> the t-shirt
<Mez> ah, aw :(
<Mez> ooh, tis a wednesday
 * Mez goes and checks webcomic
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu ([ULTRA_FROM_USA])
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: hehe
<nickrud> everyone in sync now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, my linode (VPS) uses a custom kernel, but runs 8.10 otherwise.
<ikonia> danke
<Pici> Linux li15-147 2.6.27.4-linode14 #1 SMP Thu Nov 6 09:22:58 EST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jussi01> ikonia: !!!! :D
<ikonia> hello
<jussi01> ikonia: pm?
<ikonia> sure
<Seeker`> wow, ikonia is back!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Pentaton said: ubottu: noone is online at #whinehq :(
<Flannel> genii: He did it again!
<topyli> annaimkonki on -ot is beginning to annoy everybody. i wonder if i should call it a troll
 * genii brews a fresh urn of coffee
<topyli> ah not a troll, left all by itself
<Seeker`> topyli: doesn't mean its not a troll
<topyli> could be it got tired because there was no feeding
<mneptok> it's Pushbutton Pete, the evil genius! who do we call?!
<mneptok> THUMB-BOY! - http://twitpic.com/186fc
<Pici> Ghostbusters>
<topyli> hehe
<Seeker`> mneptok: what on earth are you on
<Pici> Seeker`: psst, probably not earth
<topyli> lookin' sharp there!
<mneptok> Seeker`: did you click the URL?
<Seeker`> sadly yes
<mneptok> Seeker`: does he not look like a thumb?
<Seeker`> yes
<mneptok> then there ya go.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !-2$ is the last word from the second to last command
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !-2:3 is the third word from the second to last command
<Myrtti> pweep.
<Seeker`> hi
<jussi01> cheep!
<ubottu> Izinucs called the ops in #ubuntu (DVA)
<Seeker`> jussi01: pm
<Seeker`> did anyone speak to ubuntu__ in #u
<Seeker`> note _ _ not _
<ubottu> _Vi_ called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu__)
<Seeker`> jrib: do a /lastlog ubuntu__, looks like a bit of a troll
<jrib> yep
<jrib> not even going to bother after seeing that
<Myrtti> holycow in #ubuntu?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> eugh, people should really mark bans on ip with the persons nickname
<Seeker`> tis a PITA to find bans on people
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-29
 * genii sips
<Seeker`> on what?
<Seeker`> anyone in -uk?
<bazhang> on0bi in -irc spamming
<tritium> Got him
<tritium> (or her, whatever)
<bazhang> thanks; just kicked/banned from #ubuntu
<bazhang> he/she/it is in -ot as well; anyone with privileges there should keep an eye on him/her
<tritium> thanks, bazhang
<bazhang> <szrhawaii> the ubuntu channel has a bunch of rude guys in there man they are no help i tell you
<bazhang> he is continuing with the botabuse in #kubuntu btw
<tritium> I've not got ops in #k
<bazhang> me either :)
<tritium> Where was that paste from szrhawaii?
<bazhang> from #kubuntu
<tritium> oh
<bazhang> h4xor seems to have been giving out some bad advice; whether knowingly or not
<tritium> Indeed
<bazhang> szrhawaii in PM complaining about powertripping operators; limiting his 'free speech'
<tritium> How so?  In which channels?  Which ops?
<bazhang> as if spamming the channel with nonsense requests to the bot had anything to do with said 'free speech'
<tritium> Sounds bogus to me...
<bazhang> such as '!take life serious'
<tritium> Strange.
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111107/  <---szrhawaii PM
<tritium> sheesh
<bazhang> back in #kubuntu, removed from #ubuntu
<bazhang> <szrhawaii> I WONDER IF IM BANNED FROM THIS ONE TOO
<bazhang> from #kubuntu; I have advised him to come here
<bazhang> matt123, how may we help you
<matt123> Hi! I was just in kubuntu - someone else just said to someone else to come into this channel.  So I just wondered in to see what this channel was about
<bazhang> matt123, as you can see from the topic
<matt123> ok, thanks, im going now!
<tritium> Wow, he "wondered" in?  As in, just by thinking about it?  Impressive...
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> * [tritium6] (n=r@cpe-76-94-238-151.socal.res.rr.com): R  <--troll?
<tritium> Not usre.
<tritium> sure
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> bazhang: perhaps not
<bazhang> tritium, seems not after all his latest comments
<tritium> Yeah
<bazhang> nice for once :)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> I'll be back
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> * [oodeadbeefoo] (n=subinacl@pool-72-82-106-109.nrflva.east.verizon.net): SubInAcls
<tritium> yeah
<bazhang> ban evasion?
<tritium> No, I only muted him.
<bazhang> err mute evasion then (if such a thing exists)  :)
<tritium> heh
<nickrud> bazhang, you've gotta stop all this power tripping ;p
 * tritium trips on bazhang's power
<Flannel> oh no.  You tripped over the power and pulled out the plug!
<nickrud> tritium, your power is so high, you can't see bazhang's!
 * nickrud check cloak. Darn, it's there ;(
<tritium> nickrud: you must have me confused with Flannel or yourself ;)
<bazhang> nikrud?
<bazhang> oh with added vitamin C!
<nickrud> heh. A few days ago I had someone go off on me like that. If it wasn't for the immense power I have, I might have been moved :)
<bazhang> nickrud, !!
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> !powertrip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertrip
<bazhang> mmkay
<nickrud> point amara nth at that, he might have a cute one 
<bazhang> and then will be immediately dis abled by jus si01
<nickrud> staid europeans :(
 * nickrud check clock
<bazhang> szrhawaii seems to have calmed down and is being somewhat helpful in #kubuntu now
<tritium> bazhang: that's good
<bazhang> tritium, sure is
<bazhang> seems the weekends start very early on irc
<nickrud> same with the guy I got read the riot act by. 
<tritium> nickrud: you too, eh?
<Flannel> Someone read you the riot act via IRC?
<nickrud> days ago. Banned him for 24, but pulled it early. He showed back up a few days later, and was helpful and less disruptive. Had a better sense of the channel flow
<bazhang> * On0bi (n=on0bi@75-169-252-2.slkc.qwest.net) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> also in -ot
<tritium> Oh, him again...
<bazhang> his response to spamming -irc 'this is irc!'
<tritium> I saw that earlier.
<nickrud> irc <> freenode
<bazhang> ie google new world order
<nickrud> don't! My plans, my plans, don't read my plans!
<Flannel> dun red mai planes, bro.
<tritium> bazhang: quickly removed him in -rc
<tritium> -irc, even
<tritium> I'm thinking of getting some sleep.
<bazhang> always a good choice :)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> Good night, bazhang, nickrud, Flannel!
<bazhang> bye tritium :)
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index.html <--free pdf (made so by the author)
<Flannel> Aye, and the deadtree edition is only $10
 * Flannel is going to buy some to give away as prizes for LoCo stuffs.
<Flannel> Although as far as I know, you can only buy them online as of now.  I'd much prefer a B&M purchase.
<bazhang> nice idea
<bazhang> <wolter> is permissions the only bad thing about an ntfs /home partition?  trolling?
<nalioth> bazhang: looks like a valid question to me
<bazhang> <wolter> bazhang, you troll. People have done it, but almost nobody recommends it.
<bazhang> ntfs home on a ubuntu install? really?
<Flannel> bazhang: He's not trolling, he's genuinely curious.
<bazhang> people have done it?
<Flannel> I'm not really sure it's possible, since NTFS-3g is a fuse thing, so its userspace.
<Flannel> But, I'm not up on my NTFS mounting stuffs, so...
<bazhang> vista partition to ext3? his next bit of curiousity
<Flannel> He's just confused.  There's certainly no malice.  You're far too accusatory.
<Flannel> maybe not confused, maybe naive or something.
<On0bi> hi
<On0bi> can i join #ubuntu?
<bazhang> On0bi, you were repeatedly using silly factoids with the bot in #ubuntu, even after being asked to stop
<On0bi> i stopped
<On0bi> after you said
<On0bi> i was just asking why
<bazhang> after you were muted only.
<On0bi> you muted me for using the bot, why was i banned?
<bazhang> it is a busy channel, plus those silly factoids such as !sex and !conspiracy are a form of spam in a busy channel
<On0bi> i was just being silly..
<bazhang> you then went into -irc and continued that.
<bazhang> On0bi, and you were asked to stop. yet ignored those requests
<On0bi> actually i did not
<On0bi> i did the factoids in #ubuntu
<bazhang> and via PM you refused to reply or acknowledge
<On0bi> in irc i asked people to google new world order
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<On0bi> and when you pm'd me i did respond
<bazhang> read those
<bazhang> On0bi, how is 'google new world order' related to ubuntu support? and those silly factoids? you were already in #ubuntu-offtopic and presumably can read the channel topics
<On0bi> because, if i post it in each room i get a larger audiance
<bazhang> a larger audience? you realize that #ubuntu is for ubuntu-related support questions, and #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat?
<On0bi> yes, i know that now
<bazhang> On0bi, and you were prevented from reading the channel topics, or just failed to read them?
<On0bi> i did not understand them. i assumed the titles irc was meant for chatting
<bazhang> On0bi, please read the two links I pasted above.
<On0bi> Be considerate   respectful   collaborative   When you disagree, consult others    When you are unsure, ask for help    Step down considerately
<On0bi> Don't flood the channel
<bazhang> yep
<On0bi> i'm sorry, i won't do that anymore
<bazhang> On0bi, as it seems you are new to irc I am willing to unban you, provided you try to follow those in the future
<bazhang> On0bi, ie keeping appropriate chats where they belong as well
<On0bi> did you ban me becuase i called you a communisy?
<bazhang> so for example 'google lolcats' would be best expressed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> On0bi: that was *highly* inappropriate
<On0bi> :| i apologize 
<bazhang> On0bi, no, nothing to do with it
<bazhang> On0bi, so you agree to all what we have discussed, in re behaviour in the various channels?
<On0bi> i do
<bazhang> On0bi, please rejoin now and I will unmute you
<On0bi> thanks
<bazhang> you are unmuted, and please behave
<On0bi> thanks bai
<bazhang> <On0bi> aha! i am FREE
<bazhang> :/
<tritium> he's already starting again
<bazhang> wait you went to sleep!
<tritium> I know.  I'm woke up for a bit.
<tritium> Perhaps I should go back to bed.  I think I'm irritable.
<tritium> Good night (again).
<bazhang> night :)
<bazhang> nbeebo unbanned in -ot?
<ikonia> FYI: if anyone using the name NGL-* comes in today requesting their bans be removed - please don't. They have made threats to come and kill me or "send the boys around" been rude and offensive etc etc, and are now trying to pretend that is was all a joke
<bazhang> ikonia, he was in #kubuntu earlier today
<ikonia> yes, and he still is
<ikonia> in my view should be removed totally from ubuntu as he's again making threats
<bazhang> please notify staff ikonia 
<ikonia> "you don't know who I work for, I'll take this to the top" 
<ikonia> already have done the first time
<bazhang> ie removed from freenode completely
<ikonia> pricechild is aware
<ikonia> as is......ughh, I can't remember who the other staff memeber was
<ikonia> there are 2 of them, they are %101 trolls and kids
<ikonia> is there an irc council member available ? I don't know what the deal is with them being allowed to stay in #kubuntu ?
<ikonia> in my view they shouldn't be as it's clear their intention / attitude 
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> he's in freenode channel now ngl-twysted I presume
<bazhang> * [NGL-TwYsTeD] (n=twysted@ip68-8-232-96.sd.sd.cox.net): kevin
<Gary> bazhang: thanks, I have that user in pm now
<bazhang> was ngl-jabbroa iirc
<bazhang> or something along those lines
<bazhang> Gary, please see above re death threats to ikonia 
<ikonia> bazhang: thats one, there are two 
<ikonia> Gary: there are two of them
<ikonia> both make threats, spew christian stuff etc etc etc.
<ikonia> threaten to ban dodge
<ikonia> etc etc etc
<ikonia> pricechild and one other staff member is aware
 * elkbuntu watches bazhang play with russians
<Gary> wow, are they high?
<ikonia> yes, super
<ikonia> Gary: enjoy
<Gary> ikonia: hehe, thanks
<ikonia> Gary: you do know who he works for don't you.......
<Gary> god?
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> Gary: be aware, he'll take it to the top, and there will be consiquences if you don't do his bidding
<ikonia> but you're not allowed to know who he works for
<Gary> oooow, I'm scared
<ikonia> just be aware, there will be consiequnces
<Gary> nice spelling
<ikonia> fyi: he's 15 and wants access to ubuntu as his class is taking it - not the l33t hacker he makes out to be
<ikonia> thanks for the spelling compliment :)
<bazhang> elkbuntu, heh. I'm in #kubuntu often enough
<Tm_T> hi kids
<bazhang> * [qihwuerthqweiuht] (n=ewruqwpi@59.183.58.27): KOOL TROLL KEWL KEWL
<jpds> bazhang: amateurs, they'll never last.
<Myrtti> SHALALALALALALALALAAAAAA
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Mulvane_)
<Pici> beebopbebopbebopbebop
<EF_Codd> I wish to contest my kick and ban
<EF_Codd> Good day. I wish to contest my kick and ban
<Myrtti> feel free to do so
<topyli> hello EF_Codd. we see you, no need to repeat
<EF_Codd> Oh, I am sorry.
<EF_Codd> Well, Myrtti witnessed the whole thing.
<EF_Codd> It was cruel and unusual
<Pici> Do you feel that you were wrongly banned?
<Myrtti> and I saw nothing that I'd done differently
<topyli> i was there, looked quite appropriate
<EF_Codd> Yes, I feel I am being penalized for not possessing the technical language needed to express my problem
<EF_Codd> How can one learn how to state their problem when they don't know the language of the problem domain?
<Myrtti> you used and mangled the words in a fashion that made those who might have had some clue what you were talking about fairly sure you actually do know how the words are actually written - and mangled them up purposefully
<Myrtti> and confused the rest
<EF_Codd> I reject that characterization of my posts. I assure you my ignorance about ubuntu is not feigned.
<Myrtti> ie. you were messing up with the channel on purpose
<EF_Codd> May I also respectfully note my concern that those I am appealing to were complicit in my kicking. For the record.
<EF_Codd> I would request that all bans and IRC modes in place which prevent me from either speaking on, or joining, a channel are lifted. Thank you.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> and while checking the bantracker I note that you are multiple offender
<EF_Codd> I find that accusation offensive.
<Pici> I don't see any reason to spend more time discussing this ban at this point in time.  
<Myrtti> me neither
<EF_Codd> Is there any higher authority I can appeal to?
<Myrtti> funny how your behaviour hasn't changed at all since October
<topyli> EF_Codd: yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<EF_Codd> Thank you. And I thank you for your time, ladies and/or gentlemen.
<topyli> np
<Myrtti> EF_Codd: was there anything else?
<EF_Codd> Myrtti may I ask what is amusing and/or strange that my behaviour hasn't been modified?
<EF_Codd> Through what means was this behavioural adjustment to take place?
<topyli> usually it happens in the brain
<EF_Codd> I apologize if I have breeched protocol by asking this.
<Myrtti> topyli: ooh, nice, I have to change my aliases to have that
<EF_Codd> spontaneously?
<topyli> might take some work
<Myrtti> EF_Codd: usually one is expected to gather hints from the behaviour of others surrounding him not to behave in such manner that is frowned upon
<EF_Codd> Well, I will have to live with the shame for not having my behaviour modified by the ops of debian-lite. I apologise.
<EF_Codd> But thank you. You have indeed taught me a valuable lesson.
<Tm_T> debian-lite?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: do not feed it
<EF_Codd> oh he did. As did you all. 
<EF_Codd> Thank you again.
<topyli> now if there's no further business, please /part this channel, as we need it clean from chat or idlers
<bazhang> jpds, you mean the qihwuertietc?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aah, I see now
<EF_Codd> I request a kick. Thank you.
<bazhang> EF_Codd, please part now
<Myrtti> EF_Codd: feel free to part the channel yourself
<EF_Codd> No, I have requested a kick. Thank you.
<Myrtti> I have no desire to feed your trolling behaviour
<topyli> *sigh*
<EF_Codd> You will comply, or you will silence me through modes. Either way, you will obey.
<EF_Codd> Thank you.
<Myrtti> if you're bored, go reed a book
<Myrtti> read, even
<EF_Codd> 'reed a book'? Priceless.
<EF_Codd> Again I thank you.
<EF_Codd> Please do not encourage my trolling ways.
<EF_Codd> It is best to either ignore of kick me
<EF_Codd> s/of/or
<EF_Codd> Excellent. I have successfully manipulated you into neither kicking nor silencing me on the channel.
<Pici> Myrtti, topyli: Thanks.  Typing with one hand makes dealing with this sort of thing even more annoinyg.
<bazhang> hehe
<Tm_T> oh well
<topyli> Pici: oh you have a b0rken hand? :(
<Pici> topyli: Broken arm, I can't bring my arm up to the desk to use the keyboard
<Pici> Its getting better though
<topyli> why are titanium bones only availabe as replacements? we should have them out of the box
<Myrtti> [16:29] <EF_Codd> Thank you. And I thank you for providing us with yet more  logs of the wonderful ubuntu ops in action.
<Pici> Whatever
<Myrtti> I knew he'd say something like that
<Myrtti> I just love trolls.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I thought we don't have public logs anyway
<Myrtti> I'd much rather kick garden gnomes though
<Myrtti> Tm_T: since when we haven't had?
<Myrtti> ubuntulog is present and all
<Tm_T> Myrtti: exactly
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I wonder what he gained with his "logs"
<Myrtti> they've been used against us before
<Myrtti> with no results, though
<Myrtti> but used in any case
<topyli> i guess he thinks he managed to produce something unique now
<Myrtti> I guess there's some dimwits that think that this is some kind of humour 
<Tm_T> oh well, nothing new, nothing to care about
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> blue sky ♥ 
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index.html what would you think about a factoid for this guide? contains a lot of very useful info and is great for new users and others
<bazhang> got praise from Matthew Helmke, Ryan Troy and John Southern (second is ubuntugeek iirc)
<Slart> can someone take a look at irnodefn in #ubuntu.. smells like a bot.. 
<Slart> check the lastlog.. he/she/it repeats questions asked earlier.. with a nice (c) <nick> at the end..
<bazhang> * [irnodefn] (n=irnode@c-67-181-74-90.hsd1.ca.comcast.net): irnode.org
<Myrtti> noted earlier...
<Slart> it's not really disruptive.. afaik it's questions that hasn't been answered
<stdin> do we class it as a bot? if so then it's against channel rules
<Slart> I'm out.. thanks!
<Myrtti> [16:48] [freenode] ~~~   #irnode Echelo    H@  0  
<Myrtti> n=Echelo@c-67-181-74-90.hsd1.ca.comcast.net [Echelo]
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang Briefly going through that pocket guide.. this makes me GAG..  Wubi..   There’s no real benefit of one method over the other and, when it comes to the installation process, each is practically identical.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: people are afraid of repartitioning
<Jack_Sparrow> THey should be more afraid of wubi
<Pici> Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Personally I think it is the worst idea ap ever included with ubuntu
<jussi01> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you seen the nuber of people in channel that have destroyed thier systems while using it
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea, possibly a test drive at the best case
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: sames as the number who have destroyed their systems without it...
<Jack_Sparrow> not true
<Pici> No.  I've seen some people not be able to get back into their Ubuntu install, but I can't remember anyone who lost Windows as well?
 * jussi01 thinks the un-hype about wubi is mostly FUD 
<Jack_Sparrow> users get all turned around and or lockup ubuntu and power down
<Myrtti> it's very useful if you know how it's supposed to be used and are aware of the restrictions
<Jack_Sparrow> FUD in your opinion, but I will NEVER use or recommend it to anyone
<Myrtti> I wouldn't dream of installing a dualboot to my nieces or nephews laptops
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti If they wont take the time to read and understand the differences it is too dangerous 
<Myrtti> wubi I can install
<jussi01> Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt. the middle one most important here, in the case of the helpers as well.
<Pici> I personally have no use for Wubi, but I see its benefits.  Paritioning is hard for a new user/novice computer person.
<Jack_Sparrow> I personally rank Wubi right alongside automatix
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: but the developer of Wubi has The Clue
<Myrtti> I discussed with him last summer at LUGRadio Live
<Myrtti> Automatix and Ultamatix are spawn of the devil
<Jack_Sparrow> They were in here pimping it before it got added into ubuntu..  My opinion has not changed
<Pici> Also, my orthopedist just said I can use both hands on the keyboard if I'm comfortable with it. (Yay!)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Dont overdo it
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I can't reach over to the mouse yet, won't try that for a bit.
<Pici> I know my limits
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta run, the wife just came in wearing her ug boots...
<bazhang> apart from the section on Wubi (which I have no prob with) the guide seems quite good imo
 * genii stumbles to the coffeepot and makes a fresh batch
<ikonia> 16:19 -!- nbuntu [n=spam_rel@pc-91-229.ds.amg.gda.pl] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> what are the odds
<Pici> We'll see
<ikonia> seems good as gold
<jpds> Guest39261: Can we help you?
<jussi01> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang I am still reading but yes, I like that pocket guide..
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, as for the Wubi concerns, if they do read through it then wubi installs may become less in number as they learn how to use a real install (ie partitioning etc)
<bazhang> not that I dislike wubi so much, just nothing to offer in the way of support for (never tried it myself)
<bazhang> apart from the !wubi of course
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang I lost my system and three people I know personaly did as well
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, no wonder you dislike it then
<Jack_Sparrow> It was an early version but still was not cool
<bazhang> indeed not
<Jack_Sparrow> I would rather walk 10 people through partitioning every day
<bazhang> partitioning is not such a bugbear imo
<Jack_Sparrow> different level of user.. but it isnt a big deal
<bazhang> and the tools in 8.10 are very user friendly
<bazhang> ie GUI-wise
<Jack_Sparrow> If I had a wish it would be for the installer to create a sep home
<Jack_Sparrow> GImme that feature.,. and I mean automaticaly
<bazhang> thought there was that option for fresh installs, perhaps that is coming in Jaunty
<bazhang> read about in one of the -meeting's iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> if you know what you want it is simple.  I just wish it was the default to make the extra partition
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> I would do a fresh install for that feature alone; every time I swear this is the time I do it, then forget :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I am rambling..  sorry  .. but yes, I hope we can get the word out on that guide
<bazhang> k
<Jack_Sparrow> doing it now is easy
<Jack_Sparrow> I just walked a couple of people through it.  That guide was the best we found at that time but if you have your partition already formatted.. it can be so much simpler
<bazhang> true
<Jack_Sparrow> should we move to PM just to not spam the channel logs
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> we could just make a !factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec while I pull up my notes
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang See pm for link
<bazhang> got it Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> If you strip out what the user already has done and knows it gets much easier to manage
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<bazhang> <__mikem> bazhang: I thought the silenceisdefeat domain was banned from this channel?
<bazhang> I thought so too
<bazhang> * [neuthral] (i=neuthral@silenceisdefeat.com): janppa in -ot
<bazhang> rubinof in #kubuntu pasting warez links
<bazhang> helpdesk is the same as helpdesk|vb from yesterday?
<bazhang> helpdesk/helpdesk|vb from yesterday was telling everyone a fresh install (double clean fresh install) or a reboot was the answer
<nickrud>  it fixed everything :)
<bazhang> haha
 * genii feeds bazhang more coffee in a large Kubuntu mug
<bazhang> genii, he has me completely confoozled; thanks for the coffee though!
<genii> bazhang: Hehe :) Anytime for the coffee
<bazhang> :)
<genii> bazhang: Unfortunately today I haven't much time for helping in #k 
<bazhang> dont know if I am helping him as I cant understand how a kernel patch to a vm on windows would stop his internet connection
<ubottu> In ubottu, mok0 said: !dad is "Ubuntu DaD is a website used by MOTUs to help merging Ubuntu packages from Debian unstable. See http://dad.dunnewind.net"
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !dad is <reply> Ubuntu DaD is a website used by MOTUs to help merging Ubuntu packages from Debian unstable. See http://dad.dunnewind.net
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<mneptok> dad backwards is dad. wow upside-down is mom. mom upside-down is dad's favorite thing.
<Seeker`> mneptok: can I just ask, wtf?
<nickrud> mneptok, why is it I have to laugh at you so darned much? :)
<mneptok> O:)
<ikonia> what's happening
<jussi01> ikonia: we are all getting ready to mob you :P
<ikonia> mob me ?
<ikonia> I've only just got home
<ikonia> just passing through having an early night to try to get back on top of things
<jussi01> anyone up for a game of uno? if so, ##uno
<ikonia> really ?
<jussi01> really really
<ikonia> (not me I'm off to bed in 10 minutes)
<ikonia> how do you play online ?
<ikonia> within irc I mean
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> with a bot...
<ikonia> ooh thats cool
<ikonia> you've made a bot to play ubo
<ikonia> uno
<jussi01> apacheloggers bot, but it is just a standard rbot iirc
<ikonia> thats cool
<jussi01> we are playing, you cna join anytime :)
<ikonia> I may pop in tommorow as I have a dull day planned for tommorow
<ikonia> need sleep tonight
<jussi01> nini ikonia
<ikonia> not yet
<Pici> goodnight ikonia 
<ikonia> ooh.....I get the hint
<Pici> :p
<mneptok> sweet dreams about MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<jussi01> hahah
 * ikonia skulks out the room
<ikonia> I'm not going yet, just getting ready
 * mneptok slips into his full head latex Bob Barker mask, grabs a tennis racket and hand lotion, and follows ikonia 
<ikonia> whoaaaaaaaaa
<Seeker`> hi ikonia 
<ikonia> hello
<Seeker`> how be?
<ikonia> better, still not %100 but getting there
<jussi01> mneptok: be good...
<mneptok> jussi01: that costs extra.
<jussi01> mneptok: meh...
<jussi01> mneptok: join us for uno!!
<mneptok> jussi01: i don't think sabdfl pays me to play Uno from the office ;)
<jussi01> hehe
<mneptok> ugh. it's snowing *again*
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: hi, thanks for joining
<OODEADBEEFOO> np!
<ikonia> do you want to explain why you think your banned from #ubuntu - when you are in the ubuntu channel 
<OODEADBEEFOO> %subinacls!*@*
<ikonia> one moment please
<OODEADBEEFOO> last night i was trying to explain how to config a ethernet interface to a person who was not able to follow my explanation, so i used <enter> to many time 
<mneptok> OODEADBEEFOO: the letter O is not a valid hex symbol. i think you mean 00DEADBEEF00
<OODEADBEEFOO> was not paying attention to the chat room did not see tritium posting to stop
<mneptok> :P
<OODEADBEEFOO> i also do not have sounds on this machine so his efforts to alert me went past with no remorse 
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: just one moment please, I won't keep you long
<OODEADBEEFOO> np! take your time, i just dont like seeing someone i could have helped slip past, due to banned names
<OODEADBEEFOO> ps im oscp and the ban should have been more stringent  :)
<OODEADBEEFOO> or at least a 1hr ban
<ikonia> ok, I've just looked at the situation, 
<ikonia> and as you said, you where banned as you kept hitting enter when you where asked 3 - 4 times to stop
<ikonia> you know this now right ?
<OODEADBEEFOO> mneptok, ya its erroneous to have 0 in irc :)
<OODEADBEEFOO> oh ya, i was just trying to break it up for him, i dont look at the screen while i type
<OODEADBEEFOO> thats my bad....
<ikonia> tritium: are you around ?
<mneptok> OODEADBEEFOO: you might want to start ;)
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: just give tritium a moment to respond, 
<mneptok> ikonia: AFAIK tritum is @work for the next 2-3 hours
<OODEADBEEFOO> ya i have 4 pc's infront of me, running other service! ill try to pay attention more often
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: ok, I'm happy to remove the ban as long as you can control the punction this time,
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: I appriciate you being %100 honest
<OODEADBEEFOO> ya man, i know why i was banned 
<OODEADBEEFOO> i am a oper in mintirc
<OODEADBEEFOO> also hak5
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: FYI: if you have a problem with a ban/channel issue come here, as going into #ubuntu as another use gets you in more trouble for ban dodging
<OODEADBEEFOO> lol copy dat!
<ikonia> ok, I've removed the ban if you'd like to try it
<OODEADBEEFOO> had no idea of this, im usually in offsec / RE and this started popping up due to the HOST ubuntu system and xchat irc install 
<OODEADBEEFOO> awesome! TY for the help and info!!
<subinacls> good to go!
<ikonia> great, if there is no other business here you're welcome to leave this channel and get stuck into #ubuntu
<subinacls> ya ill hope on and off from time to time!
<ikonia> enjoy, bye
<subinacls> appreciate the help, and info in the other chan!
<subinacls> have a good night!
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> jRjohnson called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> on it
<ikonia> time waster/troll
<Guest92595> Hi I was banned for asking a questin about mint
<Guest92595> it is based on ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest92595: I asked you 3 times to stop and told you where mint support was, you kept asking, I removed you - you came back asking, I asked you again, 2 times, you kept asking, I removed you again, you came back started asking, you then told me to be quiet
<Guest92595> all I want to know is how to fix etc/resolv.config in kppp, but was banned by ikonia
<ikonia> it's clear you are unable to take support direction
<ikonia> yes, I banned you because a.) you are unable to take support direction b.) your attitude towards someone pointing you in the right place was unacceptable
<Guest92595> it is ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> it's "mint" based on ubuntu
<Guest92595> none is on linux mint irc
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> that doesn't mean ignore direction and be rude
<ikonia> you made the choice to use mint
<Guest92595> so you don't know how to fix my problem?
<ikonia> yes, but that's not the point
<Guest92595> other ppl might
<mneptok> Guest92595: Mint support questions do not belong in Ubuntu channels. period.
<ikonia> no - #ubuntu does not support mint
<ikonia> I made that clear over 6 times to you
<mneptok> Guest92595: is anything about that unclear?
<Guest92595> linux used to have good support wherever, any wonder ppl stop using it, when you won't help in a simple question
<ikonia> it's clear you don't/won't/can't listen so I suggest we don't take this futher at this time
<ikonia> I lost count of how many times I warned him, I kicked him twice and he still didn't get it
<mneptok> alcohlic beverages are not recommended for pregnant women.
<mneptok> want to know why? get a +o on a big IRC network.
 * mneptok heads home
 * nickrud wonders why ikonia seems to always get stuck with the jerks
<ikonia> magnet
<ikonia> so much for an early night
<nickrud> saw that while reading back :)
<ikonia> staying at my parents tonight, so waiting for my mum to get home
 * Mez hates the fact his resolution doesnt seem to be exactly what it was before
<nickrud> Mez, buck up, resolution is a function of determination
<nickrud> oh. wrong sphere
<SportChick> is there a turkish ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-tr ?
<ikonia> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Mez> I think the fonts might have changed or something
<SportChick> thanks
<Mez> my irssi looks weird
<Mez> thats what I get for upgrading to jaunty I gueee
<nickrud> is it march already?
<ikonia> parent's home, at last. Night
<Mez> nickrud: nah, I always run dev releases :D
<Pricey> Mez: that should never be done to milk.
<ubottu> In ubottu, pike_ said: Pike is an interpreted, general-purpose, high-level, cross-platform, dynamic programming language, with a syntax similar to that of C.
<Mez> Pricey: lol - it's a long running joke with me and my first ever geek friend (he taught me VB!)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-30
<tritium> irnodefn: sorry I missed your message
<tritium> er, ikonia ^^
 * Mez headwalls and goes downstairs for a smoke, hoping that when he comes back his wages will be paid and work haven't decided to be an ass and not pay him anything this month (his last one)
<bazhang> guest95295 now wwwwww in #kubuntu 
<Pici> Pricey: !mintsupport/derivatives doesnt tell eople where to go for support now
<Pricey> oh, !derivatives references !mintsupport
<Pici> yes
<Pricey> !derivatives is also cut off...
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pricey
<Pricey> grrr
<Pici> heh
<bazhang> haha
<Pricey> i didn't use a !
<Pricey> a no!
<bazhang> !derivatives
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Pricey> !mint
<ubottu> cut off...
<Pricey> !-mint
<ubottu> mint is <alias> derivatives - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:27
<Pricey> i can't spell
<Pricey> wait which is which :P
<Pricey> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Pricey> !forget derivatives
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pricey
<Pricey> i can't see the difference in spelling, i must be going blind
<Pici> What?
<Pricey> !mint
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to derivatives
<Pricey> i'm just being a fool
<Pricey> i'll put it back
<Pici> !-mintsupport
<ubottu> mintsupport is <alias> derivatives - added by Pici on 2008-05-22 18:18:08 - last edited by Pricey on 2009-01-30 00:17:13
<Pricey> but there's not enough space to put all of that derivatives factoid there, notice the ubuntu ultimate ending
<Pici> But that is the ending...
<Pricey> i don't think there's space in the factoid to link to every official support channel for ubuntu derivatives and propose leaving it at "consult their websites for more informatinon)
<Pici> Fair enough
<Pricey> Pici: i believe there used to be a channel after "Ubuntu Ultimate", but in the latest version of it, there was nothing there.
<Pricey> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,  please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in  #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Pricey> No suggested place for support for ultimate ^
<Pici> Pricey: I dont remember that
<Pici> There never was iirc
<Pricey> that's what !mint showed earlier, before i killed everything
<Pricey> oh i see, meh weird how half have suggested places but that one doesn't
<Pici> Either way, 'see their websites' works fine for me
<Pricey> I'll just put it back and we'll see what others think
<bazhang> crunchbang is another that perhaps should be added to that !mint factoid
<bazhang> its actually #!crunchbang 
<jrib> bazhang: you've become the current topic of discussion in #archlinux-offtopic, congratulations
<bazhang> jrib, heh
<Flannel> jrib: What are they saying?
<bazhang> Flannel, dont ask
<Flannel> I waaannaaaa knooowwwww
<bazhang> or should that be dont ask dont tell
<jrib> bruenig | I don't know this bazhang; he might be a faux op, a white knight if you will   they go on for a while (your comments apply)
<Flannel> Awww, I wanna do it
<bazhang> jrib, I saw the 3P comment
<Pici> weird
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> they are strange to say the least
<jrib> I'm just banning them now
<bazhang> they have a bot that says something unkind (understatement) about ubuntu
<jrib> anyone who I see is clearly in trolling from archlinux-* is getting banned without warning from me
<jrib> it's too ridiculous now
<jrib> mgroman is on this list
<bazhang> alienjeff is now talking about it
<Flannel> Ah, arch is sending raiding parties.  How... pleasant.
<bazhang> have been for a bit now
<Flannel> I just got home from work (and am leaving in about 30 minutes as well) so I'll just ... stay out of it.
<jrib> I guess I should just turn that forward into a ban
<jrib> he doesn't seem to be interested in discussing it
<Pici> heavy lag with the floodbots, taking care of it now, hopefully
<bazhang> <Nuked> want to go raid ubuntu?
<bazhang> from arch-ot
<Tm_T> bazhang: need help with it?
<bazhang> Tm_T, with arch-offtopic? I dont have privileges there
<Tm_T> no I mean with our channels
<bazhang> dont even have arch installed
<Tm_T> bazhang: btw if that kind of behaviour keeps on going there, I think st aff should look at it
<bazhang> Tm_T, no, just giving an example of what goes on, the planning to troll #ubuntu channels that happens there
<bazhang> Tm_T, its been going on for some months now, st- a- ff are aware
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> bazhang: roger, so I can try to get some sleep if lucky then (:
<bazhang> Tm_T, yes that is always a good idea :)
<Tm_T> yeah, baby isn't sleeping though so not lucky
<bazhang> ooh right, then you will never sleep 
<bazhang> or for the next some months I estimate
<Tm_T> bazhang: false, I usually sleep like a baby, actually I already slept ~7 hours
<bazhang> Tm_T, nice :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<stdin> bots are not behaving
<bazhang> fb2 is missing I guess
<stdin> bazhang: there is 1 and 3, so that's not it
<bazhang> stdin, okay
<stdin> <FloodBot1> WARNING: spurious PING reply from FloodBot3, probably heavy lag
<stdin> <FloodBot3> WARNING: spurious PING reply from FloodBot1, probably heavy lag
<stdin> well, that's probably a reason
<nickrud> bazhang, you're famous! Can I get your autograph?
<bazhang> nickrud, hehe
<ubottu> In ubottu, _2 said: no port is "this url does not belong here http://portforward.com " would someone please fix it
 * genii sips
<Flannel> just don't slip!
<genii> Scalding coffee in the lap is not my idea of a good time ...
<genii> Hm. !port is very generic. It could refer to many things. Porting of an app, portmapping in software, portmapping in hardware (which it currently seems to point to)
<genii> Also could be general, referring to a list of what standard ports are for what, etc
<Flannel> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Flannel> porting an app wouldn't be for #ubuntu (and its likely not really factoid-able anyway)
<Flannel> I believe the current one is how to set up your router to do so.
<Flannel> I don't think anyone would need a factoid for port listings.  That doesn't seem like a big use-case
<genii> Flannel: My thinking is an Ubuntu-based software port forward howto would be more apt than one for hardware routers. But maybe that's just me :)
<Flannel> genii: Such as what?  Lots of people running server stuffs for the first time need to know how to forward to their box
<Flannel> You mean like how to do it in iptables/etc?
<genii> Yes, or portmap etc
<Flannel> I've certainly got no statistics, but I imagine fewer people do that, and also, those who do already are savvy enough to not need a factoid, or at least, the help they'll need won't really be factoid-able.  But, like I said, I'm no expert
<ubottu> In ubottu, genii said: _2: Yes, this is true. And what about the LILO people etc? It should give an option of whether to update a bootloader it sees or knows about but otherwise not do anything auto
<genii> Bah wrong channel
<Flannel> hah
<genii> Flannel: I blame it on caffeine deficiency
<Flannel> too much blood in your caffeine system?
<genii> Hehe, yes
<Flannel> Hi szrhawaii, how can we help you?
<Myrtti> good morning
<hischild> stdin, may i have your attention for a second? 
<Myrtti> hischild: how may we help you today?
<stdin> hischild: you have it
<hischild> Myrtti, i didn't know how to write stdin his name correctly and from #ubuntu's channel listening i couldn't find it. Knowing he was a channel op i knew i could find him here. It's concerning the admin like panel for the factoids. 
<hischild> stdin, i have most of the backend ready so far, but i'm not sure if the database connection i'm currently using will be right. I was hoping you could give me the table format that is used for it, so it could be used without to much a hassle.
<stdin> hischild: it's in the Encyclopedia/README file
<hischild> stdin, would you be kind to give me a link? i've searched around, but i couldn't find it. 
<stdin> you can download the current database file from http://ubottu.com/ubuntu.db
<stdin> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<stdin> just use the bazaar code view from LP
<hischild> awesome. That's even better then what i hoped. 
<stdin> direct link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/annotate/head%3A/Encyclopedia/README.txt
<hischild> thanks. I'll make the adjustments needed for it, and i'll give you a shout back. 
<stdin> thanks :)
<hischild> the thanks are for you this time ;-)
<Myrtti> morning, take two
<Myrtti> GOOD MORNING
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<Tm_T> guten dagen
<Tm_T> guten tag 5ch samma p5 svenska
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Pici> Myrtti: argh indeed
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, ssj4Gogeta said: !foo is foo
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
 * genii sips
<genii> ikonia: I think shizuo may be some bot
<ikonia> well, I'm going to speak to him now, why come into a channel and threaten to be bad
<ikonia> just trying to find the korean channel for ryu first
<ikonia> genii: is 16:01 <+genii> ikonia: I think shizuo may be some bot
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> genii: is shizuo known ?
<ikonia> he's claiming he was just being polite that he "may be an issue"
<genii> ikonia: Just the style of writing and response to others strikes me as eliza-bot like
<ikonia> wasn't a bot, 
<ikonia> but looks like he was trying to troll - ignored all pm's to find out what he meant when he said "I may become an issue" and "the urge maybe too strong"
<ikonia> but all of a sudden new how to pm and protest when he was muted
<ikonia> new how to leave a part message protesting his innocence
<genii> It must be a full moon or something
<ikonia> could well be just innocent,
<Myrtti> screw economic slump.
<Myrtti> I got a payrise.
<Myrtti> WOO
<Tm_T> Myrtti: and I apparently am getting ~10 job places for LTSP admins
<Myrtti> Tm_T: oh which reminds me
<Myrtti> I checked from HR and our email has been received
<Pici> Myrtti: congrats, I did too :)
 * genii examines his pocket lint and slumps in economic despair
<Tm_T> Myrtti: great (:)
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Congrats from the wife and Me...
<Myrtti> finally my pay begins with a number it should
<Jack_Sparrow> <nexusz99> hacksilo.co.to <- hack this site please..               muted so he would be less likely to notice
<Tm_T> Myrtti: 1 ?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: :->
<Tm_T> Myrtti: anyway, apparently over half of cities/counts (?) here are moving to LTSP in schools
<Tm_T> so, awwww <3
<Seeker`> lo
<mneptok> heya Seeker` 
<Seeker`> how be?
<mneptok> obtuse and belligerent!
<Seeker`> hmm
<nikrud> lay a line on us mneptok I need a lift :)
<mneptok> http://code.google.com/p/blackgold/issues/detail?id=3
<mneptok> howzzat?
<nikrud> very very nice, thank you very much
<Pici> oye, lagged
 * genii sips
<Seeker`> lo
<genii> Seeker`: Hiya
<Seeker`> how be
<genii> Seeker`: Dazed and Confused ;)
<Seeker`> oh?
<jpds> LED!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-31
<Flannel> ubottu: Tell Bsims-Smoking about away
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> mmm
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Bsims-Smoking about away
 * Flannel wonders why no one listens to the guy saying "its doable, you just have to do some other stuff"
<nickrud> too many cooks, sometimes it's hard to figure out who's the chef
<Flannel> I tend to just wait for someone to give me the floor, heh.
<Flannel> sigh.
<nickrud> sometimes it's worth offering a pm
<Flannel> With the level of incompetency being slung around, It'd almost justify a cinnamon roll (and if this were a fantasy, +m)
<nickrud> heh. Well, it is #ubuntu, and it's still good all in all
<Flannel> nickrud: I never had a facotid
<nickrud> no? I though there was something about warm and fuzzy at one point
<nickrud> may have been transient :)
<Flannel> !-flannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flannel
<Flannel> nope
<Flannel> not even forgotten
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: That;s not offtopic in the support channel at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel  and theres lots of people saying that there's other alternatives. So, why ubuntu and not other distributions?      is clearly discussion
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: No, he asked which Ubuntu flavor.  Anyone else giving him "Fedora" or whatnot answers would be answering the wrong question/whatever.  His question is entirely valid.  Also, no one else answered anything remotely like that.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell racecar-56 about away
<Flannel> Just because something doesn't have a purely technical answer doesn't mean its not support.
<Flannel> I fully agree that discussions are offtopic, but this wasn't a discussion type question.
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> Good evening.
<nickrud> dang tritium, you made me miss the climax of the show :(
<tritium> nickrud: me?
<tritium> Or those trolls?
<nickrud> yeah, I'm always attracted to the off topic stuff ;()
<tritium> It seems we always have trouble from the arch crowd
<nickrud> bet they're comparing debian stable to ubuntu, which I think everyone can agree is the wrong comparison when it comes to stability
<tritium> True.
<tritium> nickrud: cool tradmark logo.
<tritium> How'd you do that?
<nickrud> I've got that aliased as wfm, and I used the char picker to create it
<nickrud> it's a unicode char
<tritium> Ah, ok.
<nickrud> omg. the iphone has a level app
<tritium> sweet
<nickrud> if I could only justify $100/mo for a phone ...
<tritium> Not me.
<nickrud> I think we're getting  ready for a bot attack in #ubuntu; cahaya*
<Flannel> weeee
<tritium> Hello, Flannel.
<Flannel> Its all the same IP though, that seems odd.
<Flannel> Howdy
<nickrud> said hi to the -opr, he said hi, then quit
<Flannel> Inviting him here
<tritium> OK.
<Flannel> He's regularly abusive in #electronics, I figure we ought to nip it in the bud
<Flannel> his quiet is for 10 minutes, in case anyone was wondering.
<tritium> he's PMing me
<Flannel> Me too "eat me"
<Flannel> Right.  Looks like this isn't going anywhere.
<nickrud> Flannel, how do you know him in electronics? You hang out there also?
<Flannel> Aye
<Flannel> Well, I don't know him, but I've seen him/etc
<nickrud> I knew what you meant 
<Flannel> I was surprised he only said "Stupid canuck" once.  Usually its like eight in a row.
<Flannel> tritium: What's he PMing you regarding?
<nickrud> gah. Probably from minnestoa
<tritium> Was he calling me that?
<Flannel> Nah, thats... just... his alternative to swearing, ro something.
<Flannel> Except, he then swears anyway.
<tritium> Flannel: believe it or not, he's still asking me for help
<Flannel> He's from PA
<tritium> Flannel: he's not coming, I guess
<Flannel> I doubt it, yes.
<Flannel> Think it'd help if I just forwarded here?  Or would that be far too optimistic
<tritium> Go for it.
<tritium> Looks like he got it figured out.
<tritium> He just PMed me:  That worked.  tnx.
<Flannel> I'm just going to ignore it.  the mute times out in a minute, he's not in #u anymore
<tritium> ok
<Flannel> ushdf.... that's...  a familiar host
<Flannel> possible ban evasions at that
<tritium> Yes...
<tritium> I remember syr.edu
<tritium> I think the former nick started with the letter "o"
<Flannel> He's... definately trolling now.
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi, it looks like?
<nickrud> oh yeah
<tritium> Definitely a formerly banned person.
<nickrud> definitely bannable now
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> Yeah, good memory, Flannel, unless you had already looked at bantracker
<Flannel> Nah, I just remembered the syr.edu
<tritium> Syracuse University.
<Flannel> Is that what it is?
<tritium> Yes.
<tritium> I'm craving an In-N-Out Burger.  Wish we had one here...
 * Flannel won't mention what he had for lunch.
<nickrud> hm. I haven't had one recently, there's one 5 min away ...
<tritium> wiseguy
<tritium> make that plural!
<Flannel> buntulover trolling?
<tritium> yes
<ushdf_> how am i to become unbanned from the ubuntu channel
<ushdf_> whatever
<ushdf_> i'm too cool for you guys
<nickrud> stop trolling
<nickrud> that's all it takes, really
<ushdf_> what slander that is
<ushdf_> trolling is the modern satire baby
<tritium> Nonesense.  You know exactly what you've done.
<ushdf_> i'm well aware of what i've done
<nickrud> choose a better venue for satire. 
<ushdf_> that doesn't entail that i should be ashamed of it
<nickrud> we don't want you to be wasting your time where no one understands it
<ushdf_> how altruistic your intentions are
<tritium> ushdf_: yes it does.  Not only tonight, but in the past as PresidentRaffi.
<ushdf_> i liked it better when i was PresidentFaggot
<ushdf_> but you guys didn't like that as much
<tritium> I'm hungry.
<tritium> I think I'll go grab a snack, and then get to bed.
<tritium> Have a good night, gentlemen.
<nickrud> you also
<tritium> Thanks.
 * nickrud goes to drive in
<tritium> Rub it in, why don't you.  ;)
<Flannel> Oh blah
<nickrud> yep, a troll
 * Flannel notes that someone thought mibbit would save them.
<nickrud> I'm out flannel, have a productive night
 * Flannel won't be up for much longer.  But, I will!
<Flannel> My weekend is already packed.  8 to late both days!
 * nickrud tries to parse that
<Flannel> nickrud: Its second person, but only because (1+3)/2 == 2
<nickrud> is true
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> Hi Mamarok, How can we help you?
<Mamarok> hi, could someone go to #edubuntu please? it's getting really annoying
<Mamarok> there's a guy called sumone making fun of a typo in the webpage, unfortunately thetre's nobody awake to change it right now as it seams so he is trolling around
<Flannel> Mamarok: Who is it?
<Mamarok> sumone
<Flannel> Alright, I'll keep an eye.
<Flannel> Mamarok: what exactly is he making fun of?
<Mamarok> there's a typo in one of the Edubuntu pages
<Mamarok> and he is trolling around about that
<Mamarok> wait, give you a pastebin
<Flannel> nickrud, bazhang: Our last troll (from mibbit) was SquareHimself, and was actually still in the channel on his other account (and historically was semi-trolling on that one too)
<Flannel> Mamarok: Much appreciated
<Flannel> Mamarok: actually, Hobbsee has woken up, she's been in there the whole time?
<Mamarok> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1323484
<Mamarok> no, she just arrived now
<bazhang> he was briefly trolling (sumone) in #ubuntu
<bazhang> the arch fellow are organizing raids against many channels it seems (unrelated to sumone afaik)
<Flannel> bazhang: joy.  Why don't they do one at a time I can participate?
<bazhang> Flannel, they are getting totally out of control; not going to waste time with them any longer
<Mamarok> thanks for reacting folks, still have to learn a few irc commands :)
<Flannel> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Flannel> !idle =~ s/here, /here /
<ubottu> I know nothing about idle yet, Flannel
<Flannel> !idle-#ubuntu-ops =~ s/here, /here /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Flannel> !idle-#ubuntu-ops =~ s/only, and we/only; we/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Flannel> Much better.
<jussi01> morning all
<ubottu> In ubottu, sanny said: u bladdy what is bot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, _2 said: ubottu ext4 is information about the ext4 file system can be found at http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/
<jpds> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> !btlogin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Seeker`> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Seeker`> !googlebroken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googlebroken
<Seeker`> !googlebroken is <reply> Yes, we know google is broken, you don't need to tell us. And no, we dont know what has happened, and wild speculation doesn't help.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> is it possible to get edit privileges for factoids on ubot4 at all, or is it just a case of waiting for it to listen to ubottu?
<Pricey> We're not google! :)
<Seeker`> seeing as thats the bot in -uk
<topyli> was broken here in finland too, now fixed
<topyli> arrrrr you weren't talking about google and .uk there. nevermind
<Seeker`> ubottu: forget googlebroken
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<The-Compiler> Hi there
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<The-Compiler> Is ubottu an infobot (I mean that infobot by Tim Riker based on perl, not the word infobot) or something self-written?
<Seeker`> it is based on supybot
<jpds> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<The-Compiler> Any chance to get the database as an ASCII file so I can write a small converter to import the factoids into my infobot?
<Seeker`> bot stuff is handled in #ubuntu-ircbots-team I believe
<The-Compiler> Okay will try that
<The-Compiler> Seeker`: wait... you are the Seeker from Germany near of the Netherlands I know through Skype? =D
<Seeker`> no
<The-Compiler> okay, thanks :)
<bazhang> @bansearch helpdesk|vb
<ubottu> No matches found for helpdesk|vb!*@* in any channel
<stdin> if the nick isn't online you need to give a hostmask
<bazhang> seems to me this helpdesk in #kubuntu was the same helpdesk who briefly changed to helpdesk|vb for blatant trolling in #ubuntu the other day before being removed
<bazhang> err terrible grammar and syntax there
<bazhang> things like 'do a double clean fresh install' to everyone no matter their issue
<jussi01> @bansearch helpdesk
<ubottu> No matches found for helpdesk!i=helpdesk@hoasnet-fe1bdd00-14.dhcp.inet.fi in any channel
<stdin> but helpdesk|vb was from xs4all.nl, helpdesk is from inet.fi
<bazhang> perhaps !fi ?
<bazhang> he seems not to understand anything, yet wishes to compile a kernel, has changing stories about whether he is using kubuntu in a vm or ubuntu installed 
<stdin> maybe better to say "if you'd prefer help in Finnish ..."
<topyli> or "Apua suomeksi saa kanavalta #ubuntu-fi"
<stdin> then you run the risk of them thinking you know the language and talking to you in it ;)
<stdin> running back and forth from bablefish
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> -fi is pretty good, there is help there
<topyli> stdin: fyi, i'm a finn myself :)
<bazhang> well considering linux and irc were invented there, not surprising
<stdin> topyli: I guessed that
<bazhang> dont know how he can possibly compile a kernel though
<stdin> but do you want a person that doesn't know how to copy/paste in -fi? :p
<bazhang> haha
<topyli> there is <mib_dnvab9l4> do you people talk there now
<topyli> wonder if that's the same person
<topyli> stdin: not really :)
<topyli> ah looks like the mibbit person was there accidentally
<topyli> anyway, my sauna is hot now! i'll be back in an hour if concsious
<stdin> steam away :)
<stdin> bazhang: you forgot to tell him to go to the source dir of the kernel, how could you make such a mistake </sarcasm>
<bazhang> stdin, oh srry
<stdin> bazhang: if they try asking for more specific help, then I think it's time to point them to ##linux ;)
<bazhang> stdin, he is all over the place with just the basic stuff, dont see how he can possibly compile a kernel (will do on re-directing)
<bazhang> * [lkgfjsa] (n=owwmmw@c-24-91-146-75.hsd1.ct.comcast.net): wmdm  trolling?
<Jack_Sparrow> Incomming
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, how may we help you
<lkgfjsa> I have a complaint
<lkgfjsa> I messaged something to Jack_Sparrow in private and he brought the conversation out into the main window
<Jack_Sparrow> When was this and what was the message
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, did you ask to PM?
<lkgfjsa> i asked if i could ask him something then /noticed him
<Jack_Sparrow> and when.. I dont remember any PM from you
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, and the specific complaint is?
<lkgfjsa> I messaged something to Jack_Sparrow in private and he brought the conversation out into the main window
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, okay, and what is the substance of the complaint?
<lkgfjsa> I messaged something to Jack_Sparrow in private and he brought the conversation out into the main window
<bazhang> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * Nafallo waits for the repeat kicks to come alive :-)
<lkgfjsa> i didnt pm him
<Jack_Sparrow> You asked to ask me a question I didnt notice the -in front of your nick.. I responded in channel for you to ask, as long as it was support related
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, so all users could see it?
<bazhang> seems like a notice qualifies as private imo
<lkgfjsa> i asked if i could ask him something then /noticed him
<Jack_Sparrow> -lkgfjsa- I encrypted an entire drive with truecrypt, but now I cant find it. It's disappeared. Where did it go?
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, so that is the entirety of your complaint?
<lkgfjsa> I messaged something to Jack_Sparrow in private and he brought the conversation out into the main window
<bazhang> that you PM'd someone and then he answered in the main channel?
<lkgfjsa> i asked if i could ask him something then /noticed him
<lkgfjsa> this is growing tiresome
<bazhang> hardly qualifies as complaint material
<lkgfjsa> i see. please make a note in your channel heading that no pms can be promised to be kept confidential
<bazhang> more eyeballs on a question means more people can chip in and make corrections, thus PM's are discouraged
<lkgfjsa> nor /notices
<bazhang> no need
<bazhang> there is the !pm factoid
<bazhang> plus channel operators need to keep an eye peeled for in-channel issues as #ubuntu is a shared resource, and not just about a single person's needs
<lkgfjsa> then make a note of that in the channel header
<bazhang> and as #ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode, a very large user base requires vigilant attention
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, no need.
<lkgfjsa> people dont automatically know to message ubottu when they come in with !pm
<bazhang> then they are told once they do.
<lkgfjsa> thus there is a need for advanced warning
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, thanks for the suggestion.
<lkgfjsa> advance*
<bazhang> lkgfjsa, if there is nothing else, then please dont idle here
<bazhang> I would guess he doesnt usually use that nick
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<bazhang> some slight from the past I would imagine and the whole /notice issue was a pretext to complain
<bazhang> or rather imagined slight
<Jack_Sparrow> I guess..  seems silly
<bazhang> I should complain about indygunfreak /notice'ing me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks.. I needed a laugh
<bazhang> mountain meet molehill
<Jack_Sparrow> I just put /boot onto a cd .. has potential and works
<bazhang> nice
<Jack_Sparrow> Im thinking dd of mbr and a few goodies on there, and it might be even better.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am looking to automate recovering mbr after installing windows type of disk
<bazhang> someone should watch -ot for the mib character
<bazhang> ah he quit
<bazhang> * [frokensen] (i=frokense@217.201.83.20): Frickentausen new name same talk
<bazhang> he was trolling for a good long while there, plenty of warnings to take it offtopic
<bazhang> both as frokenson and the mibbit user he was before
<ikonia> waste of time
<bazhang> yep
<tritium> ikonia: you kicked the wrong nick, I believe
<ikonia> done it and pm'd him
<ikonia> with apologies
<tritium> Ah, ok
<tritium> Sorry, we were both after the same dude, probably.
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> you got just before me
<tritium> yup
<ikonia> can someone please remove frokensen from #ubuntu-offtopic pleases
<tritium> ikonia: I just joined.  I'll watch him.
<ikonia> ta
<tritium> Or shall I just remove him straight away?
<ikonia> first sign of anything - just remove, he's removed from #ubuntu and been a pain in ##windows and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> he's had enough warnings
<tritium> OK.
<tritium> He's gone quiet on you, ikonia.
<ikonia> good
<tritium> ikonia: if I miss something, ping me.  I'm not able to fully monitor it.
<ikonia> no sweat
<ikonia> all good
<Myrtti> heeeeeelllo
<Seeker`> hi Myrtti 
<Seeker`> still in the UK, or have you run away
<tritium> Hello, gnomefreak.
<tritium> Hi Myrtti.
<gnomefreak> hello
<tritium> ikonia: he just left
<ikonia> good
<Myrtti> Seeker`: leaving tomorrow, trying to hold my tears in
<Seeker`> Myrtti: :(
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<tritium> ubottu: belay that order!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: just a little pirate humor ;)
<tritium> ikonia: I left -offtopic (had enough)
<Myrtti> oh good god I have to name this pictures as well...
<Seeker`> ?
<Myrtti> I just uploaded 50M worth of pictures and video to flickr
<Seeker`> wow
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/archives/date-taken/2009/01/31/
<Myrtti> Pwuh.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: very nice
<Myrtti> oh, have to take one more picture
<Seeker`> Myrtti: lots of car travel pics
<Seeker`> I'm heading past cambridge tomorrow
<Myrtti> and I'm leaving tomorrow... *sigh*
<Seeker`> well, I'm heading to my girlfriends parents for the day
<Seeker`> its a bit further east than cambridge
<Myrtti> I'm staying in snuggling and crying and staying in bed with bucket of ice cream
<Seeker`> sounds fun
<Seeker`> apart from the crying
<Myrtti> and then I'll pack my bag and be driven to Stansted.
<Myrtti> and then I'll go home.
<Seeker`> :(
<Gary> colchester is just east of stansted
<Seeker`> Gary: well done
<Seeker`> did you have to look at a map? :P
<Gary> Seeker`: woot, my geography!!!
<Seeker`> :D
<Gary> Seeker`: yes!
<Seeker`> haha
<Gary> (I meant Myrtti could come visit)
<jussi01> Seeker`:  uno?
<Seeker`> jussi01: in a min
<jussi01> kk
<jussi01> anyone else want to play?
<Myrtti> Mez: btw - just listening to Pipettes and had KFC. :-P ps. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BIrVIzRNeF0
<Seeker`> jussi01: lo
 * jussi01 waves
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-01
<Seeker`> fucktard: how can we help you?
<fucktard> this isn't the nick I chose
<Seeker`> change it using /nick <newname> then
<marry> thank you
<Seeker`> why did you join this channel?
<Myrtti> because of the banforward I guess
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I'll let you deal with this
<marry> I didn't
<marry> its auto
<Myrtti> marry: can you join #ubuntu now?
<marry> yes
<marry> its done
<marry> thank u for ur help
<Gary> is that a stupid irc client default name (and ircname)
<Gary> bitchx?
<Myrtti> huhhhh? really?
<Myrtti> bitchx? omglol
<Gary> well, I don't know, but I think it is
<Seeker`> use a version on marry?
<Gary> bit rude to version, i'll pm
<elkbuntu> if it was, we'd see more of them
<Gary> brother messing with his client
<Gary> xchat
<elkbuntu> educate him now, so we dont meet his brother
<Gary> hehe, doing so
<elkbuntu> also, i'm not entirely convinced he didn't know his nick was that beforehand, since he didnt get upset at being addressed as such
<Gary> I think it was a mistake, might want to make a note of his ip and check if similar happens again
<Gary> he/she seems okay in pm
<elkbuntu> i mean, if i got addressed as fucktard, i'd not wait a minute then calmly state that it was not my nick
<Gary> I might, be a bit of a shock, check, oh god, think, oops, etc
<elkbuntu> checking my irc settings would not be the first thing on my list of reactions though
 * nickrud has no problem imagining his brother messing with irc just like that (many moons ago, but still)
<Gary> my bro would too
<elkbuntu> so would mine, but it's not very high in the list of reasoning when being addressed as 'fucktard'
<nickrud> makes it hard for me to discount 'by brother/cousin/friend set me up'
<nickrud> well, if it highlighted :)
<elkbuntu> the reaction still does not add up for me
<Gary> thats why I suggest watching
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, linuxsoom said: !foo is bar
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (3rd time cantik has done that now...)
<ziroday> err #ubuntu is going down the tubes
<ziroday> and l_ocke has showed up :(
<ziroday> can someone come oversee please :)
<Myrtti> morning
<Gary> moaning
<Myrtti> noooo
 * Myrtti returns back to bed for the snuggles
<jussi01> Myrtti: ping
<Jack_Sparrow> #login
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Our new factoid on clone returns an error... the old factoid still works..  ch '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Squideshi> I am using the Freenode Java applet IRC portal and am unable to join the #ubuntu channel. I seem to have no problem joining any other channel--new or pre-existing, but when I type "/join #ubuntu" nothing happens--no error message or anything.
<Squideshi> Someone mentioned to me that the #ubuntu channel may be blocking the Freenode Java applet IRC portal; but if that were the case it would give me an error message, wouldn't it?
<jpds> nalioth: MootBot just fell off the internet.
<jpds> Squideshi: Java is blocked in #ubuntu.
<nalioth> jpds: let me look
<nalioth> jpds: network issues, the bot is running on the host machine
<Squideshi> jpds: Is there any other way to connect to the channel on a network that does not allow the local installation of IRC client software?
<jpds> nalioth: Oh, right. Looks like it's back now.
<ikonia> @mark 
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Endophage really bad attitude send rude pm's
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> Endophage: do you wish to discuss your ban, or do you wish to sound off ?
<ikonia> I'm cutting to the chase after you sounding off in #ubuntu-uk
<Endophage> you seem very sensitive
<ikonia> Endophage: which is it ?
<Endophage> which is what?
<ikonia> do you wish to discuss your ban, or do you wish to sound off ?
<Endophage> I would rather discuss how you answer questions....... I think you could use some work on differentiating useful answers and just answers
<ikonia> you do not have to follow my advice/comments if you chose not to, so there is nothing to discuss
<ikonia> if you don't want to discuss your ban I'd request you leave the channel 
<Endophage> well what's there to discuss about it
<ikonia> no problem then, please leave the channel
<Endophage> well if you really want to discuss it, i called you an "idiot" in a private chat, not in a public channel
<ikonia> yes, I know this
<ikonia> but your overall attitude towards people is not right, the idiot comment was just the trigger
<Endophage> my attitude towards people is fine, my attitude towards people who don't assume a modicum of respect for another intelligent person is possibly a little sharp
<ikonia> informing you that the xfi drivers are know to have serious issues - is not showing you respect ?
<ikonia> telling you that tomcat is not a standalone platform and needs to be used with a webserver (be it apache or the inbuilt one) is not showing no respect
<ikonia> if you don't like the advice/comments, you don't have to follow them
<ikonia> if you don't agree, thats fine too
<Endophage> assuming I didn't know that when I was asking if anyone knew how to fix the distortion is not giving me any respect
<ikonia> no -one assume that
<ikonia> I just informed you that the xfi drivers are famous for issues
<Endophage> If I didn't know about the drivers being dodgy i would have asked why they weren't working
<ikonia> if you knew that, great, if you don't then you have learnt something
<Endophage> instead I asked if anyone had experience fixing them
<ikonia> Endophage: all you have to say then is "I know the drivers have a bad rep, thanks"
<ikonia> thats it
<ikonia> or even ignore it
<ikonia> giving you information is not "failing to show you respect" thats a poor stance to take
<Endophage> giving intelligent info is received well, the kind of info you have been giving me is the equivalent of in the #latex channel where any question just gets you referred to the docs via a bot
<Endophage> i.e. telling me to look at the tomcat docs
<ikonia> Endophage: no it's not
<ikonia> Endophage: how to setup tomcat - reading the tomcat intro is a good start
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with that
<ikonia> both myself and mnpetok suggested that as a starting point
<Endophage> except the tomcat docs don't say anything about setting it up with apache or as a standalone server
<Endophage> they pretty much just say install it and it will work
<ikonia> Endophage: really, I'm pretty sure they did, I'm sure we found something on there
<Endophage> so I actually had to dredge through a lot of tutorials and in the end got it set up as a standalone server
<ikonia> http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/setup.html
<Endophage> and even now it's buggy when it runs
<ikonia> looks at the first line
<Endophage> *reads the rest of it"
<ikonia> I'm not trying to agrue beign right, it's your stance of people just offering suggestions
<Endophage> nope, nothing abotu apache
<ikonia> nothing in running.txt ?
<ikonia> the file it says to read ?
<Endophage> have you actually read that page of documentation
<ikonia> (I've not got it so don't know)
<Endophage> I mean the WHOLE page
<ikonia> just now yes
<ikonia> no
<Endophage> this was where I was saying i'd installed it from synaptic
<ikonia> so ?
<Endophage> so I don't get running.txt
<ikonia> I'm sure there are some valid overall points on that page, or the https://help.ubuntu.com wiki
<ikonia> Endophage: you can download it do get it
<ikonia> to get it
<ikonia> that's not the point though, 
<ikonia> the point is you see sound advice as offensive comments and a slur on your ability
<ikonia> and you react accordingly bad
<Endophage> I just prefer it if people answer my question rather than providing surplus information
<ikonia> I did answer your questions
<ikonia> with information that should help
<Endophage> if i'm asking questiosn then I can guarantee I've been through quite a few tutorials and other docs
<Endophage> ummmm
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> I don't know this
<Endophage> I would strongly disagree that you answered my questions
<ikonia> I don't know what you have / have not done
<ikonia> just say "no problem, tried that"
<Endophage> you provided surplus info, especially in the case of the xfi driver, you did not go any distance toward answering the question that was asked
<ikonia> unless you state in your question the full status of things
<ikonia> Endophage: this is going no-where
<ikonia> Endophage: I did not know if you knew/did not the xfi drivers are a known issue - if you took that as an offensive statment to say "the xfi drivers have known issues" then you need to get a grip on what causes you offensve
<ikonia> offense
<ikonia> sorry to be blunt, but if you can't take one line saying "there is a known problem" without sending snotty pm's - you cannot participate in #ubuntu 
<Endophage> it didnt cause offense
<Endophage> it caused frustration
<ikonia> I suggest you go away and think about if you can deal with it 
<Endophage> i don't need to
<Endophage> I have yet to actually get help out of any channel other than qt
<ikonia> then why did you join #ubuntu-uk complaining about your ban
<ikonia> if your not bothered - walk away 
<Endophage> did you not notice the :)
<ikonia> lets leave it here
<ikonia> I suggest you leave, and if you feel like you want to change your stance, please rejoin at any time
<ikonia> if not, good luck, and enjoy
<Endophage> nice myspace page by the way
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> anything else we can do for you ?
<Endophage> I doubt it
<ikonia> no problem then, if you can leave and go about the rest of your dealings
<ikonia> !idle | Endophage 
<ubottu> Endophage: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Squideshi> What is the difference between this channel and #ubuntu-irc. I visited the URL in the topic, but I still can't seem to figure it out.
<Flannel> Squideshi: this channel is for 'official' channels, like #ubuntu and stuff, -irc is geared more towards LoCo channels and the like
<Squideshi> Flannel: What are LoCo channels?
<Squideshi> LoCo = local?
<jpds> local community.
<Squideshi> Someone told me that the Freenode Java applet IRC portal is blocked by the #ubuntu channel. I have two questions: First, why is it blocked? Second, is there any other way to connect to the channel on a network that does not allow the installation of local software such as IRC clients?
<jpds> Squideshi: 1) It's to stop abuse from users. 2) You can connect from mibbit.com
<ikonia> destra33_: you've been forwarded here due to your ident of "fuck" can you please change that
<destra33_> ikonia sure
<ikonia> much better
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> @bansearch destra33_
<ubottu> Match: *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4878)
<ubottu> Match: *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jun 28 2008 07:30:23 (ID: 4973)
<ubottu> Match: *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4844)
<ikonia> destra33: you should be free to join #ubuntu now
<destra33> thank u =)
<Squideshi> jpds: That worked! Thank you for your assistance. I'm going to have to look further at this Mibbit thing if it helps prevent abuse.
<jpds> Squideshi: Generally, we can control the mibbit users but not the Java people. Good luck with your query.
<ikonia> destra33: thanks, your free to leave this channel 
<Seeker`> hi
<ikonia> howdy Seeker` 
<Seeker`> how be?
<ikonia> fine fine
<ikonia> trying to work on some VERY basic electronics so not paying much attention at the moment
<Seeker`> what sort of stuff?
<ikonia> oooh very tedious
<Seeker`> ?
<ikonia> basiclly converting something to use 2 led's 
<ikonia> rather than one to show a status, but I actually can't figure out how to do it without external power
<ikonia> in my head I know how to do it, but I'm arguing with someone that it won't work, (and it may not I'm terrible with electonics)
<Seeker`> what is it you are converting?
<ikonia> a channel switching pedal for an amplifier
<ikonia> are you interested in a look / opinion ?
<Seeker`> could try
<Seeker`> #i'm not great though
<ikonia> I'm poor to be honest, but it's fun
<ikonia> http://www.projecthugo.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=885
<ikonia> thats the device
<ikonia> red light comes on / off depending on switch
<ikonia> I've replaced the switch with a dpdt switch
<ikonia> and added a green LED so that green LED is channel 1, red LED is channel 2
<ikonia> the original wiring looks like this
<ikonia> http://www.projecthugo.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=894
<ikonia> I've found someone else who's done this who's wired it like this
<ikonia> http://www.projecthugo.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=897
<ikonia> but as you can see he's powering the LED's from an external source
<ikonia> I think (note think) that is I like the middle poles on the switch I can power either LED depending on the switch position
<ikonia> he's saying no
<Seeker`> hmm
<ikonia> s/like the middle poles/link the middle poles
<Seeker`> ikonia: #electronics?
<ikonia> Seeker`: thought about it
<ikonia> I may take it there tommorow
<ikonia> it seems a bit basic for the stuff I've seen being discussed
<Seeker`> i
<Seeker`> ive seen more basic stuff than that in there
<ikonia> really, I may wander over there then
<ikonia> hate wasting skilled peoples time with basic stuff
<Seeker`> like "how do I make a circuit"
<Seeker`> if they feel you are wasting their time, they probably wont answer
<ikonia> probably true
<Myrtti> jussi01: pong
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seeker`> Myrtti: heya
<Myrtti> I just had two slices of rye bread, shuffled through my mail and took two valerian pills with a pint of hot cocoa.
<Seeker`> valerian?
<Myrtti> I wish I'll drop out of conciousness before I realize I'm alone at home
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> "Valerian, in pharmacology and phytotherapic medicine, is the name of a herb or dietary supplement prepared from roots of the plant, which, after maceration, trituration, dehydration processes, are conveniently packaged, usually into capsules, that may be used for certain effects including sedation and anxiolytic effect."
<nickrud> sounds like an analog of a good spirit
<Seeker`> Myrtti: sorry that you had to go home :(
<Seeker`> Myrtti: did you see the snow here?
<Seeker`> just east of cambridge there was a few inches this afternoon - made driving home fun
<Myrtti> yeah, saw it coming down when we drove to Stansted in the afternoon
<Myrtti> here the scenery looks like everything is covered in whipped cream
<Myrtti> minimum of three or four inches of snow
<Seeker`> nice
<Gary> woo, snow!
<Seeker`> Gary: it was a PITA driving along tthe A14
<Gary> Seeker`: ooow, I was on the A14 today
<Gary> near sudbury
<Seeker`> where near sudbury? the A14 pretty much circles the north west quarter of it
<Gary> erm, the new road bit, where the speed cameras were
<Gary> past ipswich, to bury
<Seeker`> I was further west than that
<Seeker`> slightly
<Gary> I also drive along it to the M1 each week
<Myrtti> ok, I'm knackered now.
<Myrtti> it is anyway midnight in UK
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-01
 * elky reads the meeting logs and concludes that the appropriate word to use starts with "cluster" and ends with some profanity.
<Flannel>  /wii doesn't work for whowas now
<tsimpson> what would /wii do for /whowas?
<Flannel>  /wii would work for whois (/whois nick nick) and if they had already disconnected, it'd automagically do whowas (I imagine it was a server feature, whois for someone who disconnected turned into a whowas)
<tsimpson> /wii is usually a alias afaik
<Flannel> yes, for /whois nick nick
<tsimpson> I don't recall it ever automatically doing /whowas, maybe a client feature?
<Flannel> Well, I've never had to manually type /whowas before.  I guess it could be a client feature.
<Tm_T> DryGrain: hi how can we help you?
<DryGrain> i have no idea why my clint joined this channel
<Tm_T> you tried to join #ubuntu ?
<DryGrain> i have #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic on my autojoin
<Myrtti> DryGrain: you've been hopping and popping on and off from the network quite a lot
<DryGrain> thanks for hitting my highlight and letting me know
<DryGrain> well now manually
<DryGrain> not*
<Flannel> DryGrain: Actually, I forwarded you here because of your quit message
<DryGrain> yes my isp is akin to the spawn of hell
<DryGrain> excuse me
<Flannel> 02:59 -!- DryGrain [~drygrain@97.73.197.201] has quit [Quit: http://www.gnaa.us]
<DryGrain> oh?
<DryGrain> lol i thought i had changd that
<DryGrain> done
<Tm_T> Flannel: ^
<Flannel> DryGrain: Sure it's changed now?  For some reason I seem to remember doing this with you before
<DryGrain> this is the first time youve spokn to me about this
<Flannel> Alright.  Must've been someone else then
<DryGrain> here you tell me
<Flannel> He broke ubot2!
<Tm_T> ikonia: no, CrashOverride should NOT be let to speak in #ubuntu, based on his behaviour in this channel
<Myrtti> is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<elky> it's been flaky all day iirc
<Flannel> Myrtti: It exploded, yes.
<Myrtti> meh
 * jussi01 grins
<jpds> I really do not approve of all this email spammage.
 * MenZa spams jpds.
<jussi01> jpds: Im sorry, we wont do it again.
<jussi01> jpds: but I can assure you, what you have is nothing compared to mine.
<jussi01> its over, no more spam :)
<topyli> well that was fun
<jussi01> 229 mails, yup, was fun :)
<Myrtti> do you  need a group icon for launchpad :-P
<topyli> i'm still getting notifications :)
<jussi01> hehe
<MenZa> What is this spammage you speak of?
<jussi01> MenZa: check your email
<MenZa> Ah, LP :)
<MenZa> Also, shouldn't team owners be IRC Council? :o
<jussi01> MenZa: yeah, havent got them moved over yet
<jussi01> happening thing
<MenZa> ah alright
 * MenZa hat tips
<MenZa> did you guys postpone some items yesterday?
<jussi01> MenZa: yes
<MenZa> I looked at the MootBot minute, which seemed a bit lacking
<MenZa> alright, cool
<ikonia> Tm_T: ???? crashoverdide is the guy doding the mute in #ubuntu and Ive not seen him do anything wrong in this channel in the last few days, I'm aware of one of his past incidents, but he doesn't appear to be doing that now
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !flash64bit is <reply> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins on AMD64 computers with Firefox. See the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Tm_T> ikonia: after he got muted, he wasn't so nice guy here, including "if you don't remove it, I will bandodge"
<Tm_T> ikonia: I can pastebin logs if you're interested
 * Myrtti facepalms at #ubuntu
<Tm_T> ikonia: I don't mean those cannot be removed ever, but not without proper discussion
<Myrtti> I give up on esicam
<gnomefreak> going over email and i got one telling me i have $TIME to re-apply and it gave a link to go to for more info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements it does not tell you how to reapply. Is it the same as when we applied to start with (at least same but to IRC councel?
<bazhang> was going to ask the same question (re: renewal within one month)
<tsimpson> gnomefreak, bazhang: you don't need to reapply, just renew them membership
<tsimpson> ie: click a button on the launchpad website
<elky> gnomefreak, you'll get an email from launchpad one assumes, which similarly to regular membership you'll get to click a link and magic will happen and the bunnies will come out to play at the foot of rainbows.
<tsimpson> just like any other team renewal
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks :)  was just on launchpad looking for the 'renew' button, but am guessing that does not kick in until expiry
<bazhang> also, time to learn the workings of xubuntu :)
<elky> a week before i suspect, so we get to be spammed in about 3 weeks or so
<tsimpson> this is just a chance for those who are still active to say "Yes, I'm still here"
<tsimpson> so we can remove inactive members from the access lists
<elky> i find one month to be rather short to be honest.
<tsimpson> elky: it's only a month for this initial import
<bazhang> ah there is a button then. must have missed it
<elky> tsimpson, oh ok. so not forever. that sounds a little less pesky
<jussi01> elky: itll revert to 1 year after this
<elky> ah ok. similarly, 1 year is a long time if you're wanting to use it to keep up to date.
 * elky grumbles about 4am surprise meetings.
<gnomefreak> ok so emails are sent out?
<tsimpson> I sent an email to most people and the ubuntu-irc list
<Pici> 1 year is a lot shorter than the time that some people have been on our access lists but inactive
<jussi01> gnomefreak: yup
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<elky> Pici, since some people have been on there for 5 years inactive, *anything* would be less.
<tsimpson> LP will send you an email, yes
<jussi01> gnomefreak: same as ubuntu membership, when expiry comes up, 1 week before it sends a mail saying, you expire in a week, please renew.
<Pici> elky: I know :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> thanks guys/gal for the info
<elky> Pici, i would have done the month for the first then 6 monthly from then on, to be honest
<tsimpson> people can always remove them selfs from the team(s) when they become inactive in the channels
<elky> Just like they remove themselves from the lists we already have (ie, factoids) now.
<ikonia> Tm_T: yeah, I knew he'd had an incident in the past, thanks for the back fill, next time he dodges, I'll act quicker
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't have any "renew" buttons, should I ?
<bazhang> jimmybirer I suspect #xubuntu
<bazhang> TheSheep, that's jimmybirer longtime troll
<TheSheep> he surely looks like it
<TheSheep> but I lost my op powers on #xubuntu for some reason
<TheSheep> so I guess someone else will need to hanle that
<TheSheep> thanks
<Tm_T> TheSheep: you used to have ops there?
<TheSheep> yes, and on #xubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> thought I saw you on lp just a short while ago
<Pici> TheSheep: You still have access, you aren't identified right now
<Tm_T> heh
<TheSheep> ouch
<TheSheep> thanks, missed that
<Pici> :)
<bazhang> xubuntu is a core channel correct?
<Pici> Yessir
<bazhang> err #xubuntu
<TheSheep> that better :)
<Tm_T> so core-ops team is not open for applications?
<Tm_T> +yet
<tsimpson> not yet, we need a way to decide who should be a core-op
<Pici> Obstacle course
 * gnomefreak wonders what the difference is between core-ops and ops in core channels
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: core-ops are ops in every core channel
<Tm_T> +will be used as mentors for new ops
<Tm_T> tsimpson: sounds reasonable (:
<gnomefreak> :( core channels == all #ubuntu-* including -devel -women ect..
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks looking
<tsimpson> plus, core-ops may even get a special cloak ;)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: don't tell me I lose my combination ):
<tsimpson> all the channels listed there (+ the devel channels) are core-channels
<bazhang> ah, thanks for clearing that up; thought it was two or more core channels operator privileges meant mentoring duties
<gnomefreak> does anyone else see the nm.pl warnings?
 * gnomefreak has to fix but it printed out on this window
<Pici> nm?
<gnomefreak> .:09:17:58:. ==> Irssi: nm.pl: Warning, broken line in saved_colors file,  skipping 'sshc:'
<gnomefreak> one of my scripts (not mine but im useing them) when updated
<Pici> ah, right-aligned nicks
<gnomefreak> i guess it outputs to whatever window im in
<gnomefreak> Pici: yep
<gnomefreak> is the agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda  still standing or have they been gone over?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: thats current
<gnomefreak> jussi01: thanks
 * gnomefreak really needs to keep up
<jussi01> gnomefreak: by clicking the "info" button at the the top you can see the revision history
 * jussi01 giggles at: http://i.imgur.com/kjj6P.gif
<Pici> That reminds me of charlie and the chocolate factory
 * Tm_T huggles jussi01
<jpds> Erm, where's ubot3?
<Amaranth> 30 days?!?!?!
<Amaranth> I'm guaranteed to forget and lose membership at least once
<bazhang> then there'll be an email and you can click renew
<tsimpson> LP will email you about them all
<Amaranth> Not that that'll help
<Amaranth> I get a crap load of mail from launchpad :P
<Pici> I had over 200 emails this morning about people being added to LP groups.
 * tsimpson to
<Flannel> 30 days is a regular thing?
<Pici> Flannel: Only the first time.
<bazhang> just the once then a year
<Flannel> Ah.  So we haven't totally lost our minds
<Pici> Not totally
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (cacabouhd1_ root__)
<topyli> Pici, i watched the mail arrive as it happened. osd-notify was still osd-notifying 15min after the mail stopped :)
 * jussi01 laughs manically
<genii> Bleh.  I'm gonna have to peek in here at least once now over the weekends just to delete the random-name CTCP messages. I had about 60 this morning and it makes the Quassel backlog horrible
<genii> Meh. Too early in the morning and not enough caffeine to deal with those #u trolls
<bazhang> ha
<genii> Pici: I'll lend moral support!
<Pici> Can't be as bad as all the hilight spam that I had because of idling in #freenode
<jussi01> Pici: +1
<jussi01> I dont idle in freenode anymore
<jussi01> #freenode I mean
<jussi01> :D
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> I find it helpful at times.  I have a hilight on '#ubuntu' in there.
<gnomefreak> before you read your email remember "dont yell at the gnomefreak" ;)
<GP40MC> Linux likes it up the ass.
<ubottu> GP40MC called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<GP40MC> haha im a big shot
<tsimpson> sooo, should we make -ops more open? ;)
<TheSheep> and friendly
<Tm_T> tsimpson: even more open? you mean we should remove last walls?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: good point :)
<tsimpson> we should set flags +vVoO on *!*@*
<tsimpson> then run
<F40PH> HA HA
<F40PH> Linux sucks cock
<gnomefreak> well my thoughts are in your email
<gnomefreak> you are way too fast
<Tm_T> F40PH: hi and welcome
<EMD60> Fuck you motherfuckers
<ubottu> EMD60 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<tsimpson> *sigh
<tsimpson> +*
<Tm_T> tsimpson: he doesn't have same ident all the time
<tsimpson> Tm_T: I know, was just fixing :)
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> good
<Pici> I thought ~ was for negating
<tsimpson> Pici: only for the extended bans, starting with $
<gnomefreak> i guess k-line wont work so well :(
<tsimpson> otherwise it's just a non-ident'd user
<Pici> Same realname
<tsimpson> java user
<tsimpson> ohh
<Tm_T> interesting, -!- ops-students is "Server Operations Student Workers"
<genii> The range he's on is a direct assignment of NetRange:   166.128.0.0 - 166.255.255.255 according to whois
<Pici> Looks like hes bothering #freenode too now,
<tsimpson> he always seems to have 166.186.* as far as I can see
<bazhang> and ##linux
<tsimpson> maybe he gave up now
 * gnomefreak thought foward him to ##ubuntu-space but with different idents or ip ranges it wont work
<gnomefreak> ##ubuntu-space == anyname
<tsimpson> forwards work differently now
<tsimpson> you need +o in both channels
<tsimpson> or the dest needs to be +F
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> grrrr
<gnomefreak> has the new auto_bleh script been done?
<ikonia> I failed a few times
<Tm_T> tsimpson: what was on those?
<tsimpson> Tm_T: the youtube one was "invalid", the .gif was a frog-thing
<tsimpson> no response from /msg, so /remove'd
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Tm_T> roger
<Pici> jpds: The bots have always done that for webchat users
<tsimpson> the +rq $~a was a little much maybe
<Pici> I missed that
<ubottu> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu (|Zippo|__)
<Dominian> holy crap
<Dominian> ##fix_your_connection is open for business ;)
<Dominian> hehe
<Dominian> kudos Pici !
<Myrtti> jussi01: wb
<jussi01> grumble
<jussi01> whole of oulu DNA went down
<Myrtti> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii-around> jussi01: Is it safe yet to use the core?
<jussi01> genii-around: it is
<genii-around> jussi01: OK, thanks. I'll be back then
<jussi01> wb genii
<genii> jussi01: Thanks :)
<maco2> jussi01: i just connected to the core and its telling me "host not found" on all the servers its trying to connect to
<maco2> oh wait no. it apparently gave up on trying to connect to them and i was seeing old messages aboutthat
 * jussi01 hugs maco2
<Pici> internet just came back at work too
<jussi01> Pici: \o/
<Myrtti> oh man, I saw the italian guy doing !lista on #ubuntu and I lol'd
<jussi01> wb maco
<maco> hiya
<Myrtti> I don't want to know what he asked now, I'm afraid I'll spurt my tea out my nose
<Pici> Myrtti: "Hello you know how to download? I put !lista but he says nothing"
<Tm_T> awww
 * Pici hands Myrtti a napkin
<Myrtti> *chuckles*
<Myrtti> seriously
<Myrtti> Pici: you're mean
<Myrtti> and I like you
<Pici> :)
<Tm_T> you know what I would like? network stable enough so scrolling in irssi wouldn't take 10-60 seconds per screen
<Myrtti> Pici: did he answer to you?
<Pici> Myrtti: No :(
<Myrtti> awwww
<jussi01> Im off, at least for a bit. head is hurting lots.
 * Tm_T huggles jussi01
<Myrtti> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * Myrtti stares #ubuntu-fi, flees
<Tm_T> uhm...
<Pici> Do I want to know?
<Myrtti> no, you don't
<Myrtti> someone pasted a link to a very NSFW comic strip
<gnomefreak> NSFW?
<Myrtti> not safe for work
<gnomefreak> ah thanks
<Myrtti> Tm_T: pm him rather than raising a calamity on the channel
<Tm_T> roger, I just have very crappy connection so frustrations high (;
<Tm_T> took me 3 minutes to write msg (:)
<Myrtti> oof
<Tm_T> roughly 30 % packet loss
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> nnnggghhghghghghghghghg
<Pici> aagain?
<Tm_T> hola espana
<Pici> olaaaaaaa
<Tm_T> ciao a tutti!
<Myrtti> can I please but Spain under a blanket ban?
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> pleasepleaseplease?
<Myrtti> >____<
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no, but we should have some nice way to force people to other channel ):
<Pici> Tm_T: Like a factoid that tells them to join a channel?
<Pici> It could even be in their native language
<Myrtti> Pici: you make me cry
<Pici> Sometimes Myrtti cries?
<Tm_T> Pici: I said force
<Tm_T> Pici: and yes we all do cry at times
<Tm_T> s/we/you/
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> jrib: have you told her how to install from adobe's site yet?
<jrib> Myrtti: she says she has done that twice already?
<Myrtti> jrib: with the deb package? wow.
<Myrtti> oh well
<Myrtti> painkillers aren't working, so I'm just giving in and hoping my tiredness will knock me out nevertheless
<Myrtti> niteynite
<jrib> Myrtti: does flashplugin-nonfree not work?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hope you get well soon
<Tm_T> can someone see if crashoverride is still muted/banned somewhere? I cannot get browsers working reliably
<Tm_T> and also I have to go anyway, brrrh ->
<Mamarok> can somebody have an eye on #kubuntu please, I need a rest, not really fit for support
<Tm_T> count me out, I'm just passing by
<MenZa> alteregoa is a bot, I think
<Pici> no, just annoying
<MenZa> Ah.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-02
<Pici> jrib: Heres one for the list:
<Pici> 19:04:06 <airtonix> tanner, and i disagree that it is excessive... terraforming a planet is exessive... editing a menu is trivial
<jrib> Pici: nice
<ikonia> hello JayCool
<JayCool> im sorry dude i just didnt know if you where in charge
<jrib> JayCool: do you understand why the rules exist in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> JayCool: it doesn't matter -
<JayCool> you guys kept going back and forth
<ikonia> JayCool: if I'm an op or not, users are asking you to stop messing around
<ikonia> JayCool: you had warnings in the channel, private message warnings, and where kicked 3 times
<JayCool> what did i do?
<ikonia> JayCool: repeated offtopic comments, bot abuse, just trying to be a nusance
<JayCool> im sorry i wont happen again :(
<ikonia> you've had 3 warnings (kicks) warnings in the channel and a warning in private message,
<ikonia> for the moment you can take some time out of the channel to think about how you behave in the channel, and how you respond to users, any users, not just operators
<JayCool> i only got 1 private message
<ikonia> yes
<JayCool> one more change please!
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you can take some time out to think about how you respond to people in the channel
<ikonia> come back in 24 hours and we'll discuss removing your ban
<JayCool> i woudnt kick you from my channel :(
<ikonia> are you aware of the ubuntu code of conduct and channel guidelines ?
<JayCool> yes and i was supporting individuals , sorry for the issues
<ikonia> !guidelines | JayCool
<ubottu> JayCool: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> JayCool: please refresh yourself with them, and come back in 24 hours
<JayCool> Save me Popey!
<ikonia> JayCool: do you understand ?
<JayCool> yes. i will do that. Just so you know this is a shared IP address your blocking everyone at the library now:(
<ikonia> JayCool: that's fine
<mkanyicy77> i am banned now i end up here?
<ikonia> JayCool: please cme back in 24 hours and we'll discss removing the ban
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: be with you very shortly, if you could hang on for a moment please
<JayCool> ikonia do you work for canonical ?
<mkanyicy77> is this the counselling is kicked victims?
<ikonia> JayCool: that's not important
<JayCool> because i do
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: please be patient for a few moments and we'll get to you
<ikonia> JayCool: I think we are done here - please come back in 24 hours
<JayCool> ok sorry bro. bye bye see ya soon
<ikonia> JayCool: bye
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: apologies for the delay, thank you for joining
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: I wanted to talk to you about your recent behaviour in #ubuntu and try to resolve any problems
<mkanyicy77> are you implying that you had no other alternatives at your disposal?
<ikonia> no
<mkanyicy77> let me speak up my mind to you: you have the power to kick people, use it with care
<ikonia> I do
<ikonia> I suggest you look at the reason you where kicked
<mkanyicy77> which is?
<ikonia> you where repeatedly asked to stop discussing something in channel, to stop using the bot and to keep with the channel topic
<ikonia> I had to mute you to stop talking about the topic, and I attempted to talk to you in private message, you didn't respond so I removed you from the channel with a message to join this channel, which you now have done
<mkanyicy77> I was greeting people who just come, and you treat me like i was insulting people
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: no - you where using the bot for every user that joined, another user asked you to stop/tone it down a little, so you gave a smart response of !hi to the user asking you to stop using !hi
<mkanyicy77> you had an old PM and you never updated it
<ikonia> I have not had a pm from you
<mkanyicy77> your statement was not a question, there was nothing i could say about it or you wanted me to bow in front of you and say sorry?
<ikonia> I'm more interested in you keeping with the channel's topic and just claming down your use of the bot and how you respond to other users requests
<mkanyicy77> so do i
<ikonia> great
<mkanyicy77> ive seen people who were restless and using strong language not kicked
<ikonia> all you need to do is just calm down a little on the bot, cut back on the smart answers/jokes and keep with the topic
<mkanyicy77> you have a nerve to justify yourself
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: people do get missed, no-one is perfect
<ikonia> I'm not justifying myself, I'm just explaining the situation to you
<mkanyicy77> i mean at sometimes people came and blackmailed us to prompt help
<mkanyicy77> thats when you were supposed to jump in
<ikonia> I have no idea what you're talking about, but it's not relevant to this discussion
<ikonia> I'm just interested in your behaviour in the channel
<mkanyicy77> all you do is snooping at everyday semantics
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: are you aware of the channels rules/policies ?
<mkanyicy77> i should be asking you
<mkanyicy77> i know it for years
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: ok, so do you think you can keep with it in future ?
<mkanyicy77> why do you think i am here
<ikonia> because I put it in your kick message to join
<mkanyicy77> does it look like its my first day here ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> or you wouldn't behave as you where doing in the channel
<mkanyicy77> look back at the logs
<ikonia> I don't need to, I don't mind if its your first day or your 1000'th day, I just want you to follow the rules of the channel please.
<mkanyicy77> i don't know why you think your behaviour is the better one in terms of the rules i know
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: please stop trying to deflect the fact that you where not following the rules (I've outlined why) and either accept to follow them in future - or not
<mkanyicy77> look, i will not step back and act like i was wrong when  it was you who was wrong
<mkanyicy77> you were unfair, face it
<ikonia> ok - then I suggest you review the logs and come back when you can see when you refused to stop talking about topics and when you where rude to other users by messing with the bots
<mkanyicy77> rude?
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: re-read what you said to rwww
<ikonia> rww
<mkanyicy77> you just chased me without a ball
<mkanyicy77> that's was sacarsm
<ikonia> rww was just trying to keep the channel flowing and stop you messing with the bot, you kept on at him to clam down and gave smart answer
<mkanyicy77> and i am not here to lecture everyone before I joke
<ikonia> all you needed to do was say "sure no problem"
<ikonia> it's not a joke channel
<ikonia> I asked you to stop - and you kept on
<mkanyicy77> who said it is
<mkanyicy77> i joke, not because its a joke channel
<ikonia> you suggested it was saying you where making jokes/sarcasm
<mkanyicy77> like you are breathing
<mkanyicy77> is it a breathing channel then?
<ikonia> ok - I'll make it clear then
<ikonia> jokes are not appropriate in channel, please don't do that in future
<mkanyicy77> you do not understand,
<ikonia> more so when they can be seen as rude towards another user or provokotive
<mkanyicy77> your literal interpretation is wasting both our times
<ikonia> your inability to just accept the rules is wasting your time from accessing #ubuntu
<mkanyicy77> ikonia, i am conscious of my actions and I follow the rules of Ubuntu, period
<ikonia> I understand how it can be easy to slip up, that's why I'm trying to be clear
<mkanyicy77> you want be to back down and act like a criminal while I am a victim
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: then please don't make jokes, please don't be offtopic, please don't mess with the bot, and please try to be a little more thoughtful towards other users requests
<ikonia> I don't think you're a criminial
<ikonia> I just wanted you to follow the channels guidelines
<mkanyicy77> bring back to the channel
<mkanyicy77> i am here to serve my people
<mkanyicy77> not to chit chat all day
<mkanyicy77> the rules are in my head
<mkanyicy77> i am not rude
<ikonia> ok - well I think you need to go away for a while 24 hours as I'm note convinced you're going to follow the rules based on our discussion
<mkanyicy77> i am welcoming people
<mkanyicy77> what is wrong with all these?
<mkanyicy77> that is not fair
<mkanyicy77> because it means that you want people not to express themselves
<mkanyicy77> the system should be democratic
<Pici> We ask that people not abuse the bot.  We would not like to have to take away bot factoids like !hi because people overuse them.
<mkanyicy77> here we go
<Pici> Is there a problem?
<mkanyicy77> now how does !hi deserve a person to be away for 24hours?
<mkanyicy77> yes there is a problem
<mkanyicy77> you know the problem, don't you?
<Pici> mkanyicy77: From what ikonia is saying is that you were using !hi to everyone who joined and continued after being asked not to?
<Pici> I haven't looked at the logs myself, but does that sound accurate/
<Pici> ?
<mkanyicy77> yes
<mkanyicy77> i agree
<mkanyicy77> but I changed from that
<ikonia> you argued about it in the channel
<mkanyicy77> he banned me about an hour later
<ikonia> you gave clever responses to rww who was just asking you to stop
<ikonia> I didn't ban you
<mkanyicy77> no, he banned other people
<ikonia> I kicked you to stop you talking
<mkanyicy77> i argued about them
<ikonia> you came back and started going off, I muted you - tried to talk to you in pm, you didn't respond so I removed you from the channel asking you to join this channel, and you did
<mkanyicy77> oh?
<mkanyicy77> no,
<mkanyicy77> as i said, your pm just said please do not use !hi too much
<mkanyicy77> what was i supposed to reply saying?
<ikonia> no it didn't
<ikonia> I asked you to stop talking and join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it - you did not
<mkanyicy77> and besides, you took the whole hour before you ban me
<ikonia> I didn't take an hour
<mkanyicy77> and i already changed from that since i read your pm
<ikonia> I muted you while trying to pm you - you didn't respond in a reasonable time so I removed you - and all of a sudden you woke up
<ikonia> I also pm'd you on your other nick mkanyician
<ikonia> so I did try on the two you where using
<ikonia> you changed nick to mkanyicy77 after I kicked you
<ikonia> so you had not changed nicks
<Pici> hrm.
<mkanyicy77> this is just not fair
<mkanyicy77> not fair is even undermining the description
<mkanyicy77> ikonia, you failed to use your powers appropriately, and you had to admit about it
<ikonia> I've not "admited" anything ???
<mkanyicy77> ikonia, yes you havent
<mkanyicy77> instead you've been projecting your flaws to me
<mkanyicy77> and i am not willing to take them
<Seeker`> sorry, is this discussion going anywhere?
<ikonia> I'm not willing to discuss this any more at this time, which is why I suggest you come back in 24 hours when you've had chance to think about it
<mkanyicy77> Seeker`, are you in hurry?
<Seeker`> yes. yes I am.
<mkanyicy77> ikonia, its the 24 hours that i think you are even far more mistaken
<mkanyicy77> your are free to go, Seeker`
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: you're welcome to think I'm mistaken, but this won't progress for 24 hours with me now, as I think we've excausted all discussion
<mkanyicy77> why do you think that?
<mkanyicy77> oh, your please join #ubuntu-ops meant this?
<ikonia> because I don't believe you are genuine in what you're saying and have no real interest in rejoining the channel,
<mkanyicy77> what do i need to prove to you?
<ikonia> I believe at this moment in time you're just trying to argue for fun, as if you wanted to join the channel again , you'd accept your behaviour was wrong and try not to do it again
<ikonia> that's my stance on it at the moment based on the discussio
<ikonia> discussion
<mkanyicy77> watch me like a hawk and ban me when get off the line for the whole month
<mkanyicy77> how about that?
<ikonia> no, you're banned now, and I don't see a reason for changing it
<mkanyicy77> that is why i am here
<mkanyicy77> to convince you to change it
<mkanyicy77> and everybody knows you are already convinced
<ikonia> I gave you multiple chances at the start of this convesation to understand why you where removed and you chose to argue it and continue you argue it and try to deflect attention from yourself on to me, which appeared to be for the fun of an anrgument
<ikonia> so I'm going to leave it for 24 hours
<mkanyicy77> yaay
<mkanyicy77> 24hrs?
<mkanyicy77> come on!
<mkanyicy77> thats too much!
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: I'm not willing to discuss it any more at this time, please leave and come back in 24 hours
<mkanyicy77> i am not willing to let you be left unwilling to discuss this
<elky> We can make it 48hrs if you want.
<mkanyicy77> and if you are seeing my efforts in this discussion then mhhmm
<ikonia> mkanyicy77: please read the topic of this channel. I will not particiapte in this discussion any further at this time
<mkanyicy77> what topic
<elky> /topic
<mkanyicy77> elky, do try to be smart
<mkanyicy77> its 24
<mkanyicy77> but that is not fine
<mkanyicy77> making it 48 will be against the law
<Seeker`> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> ogra called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ardchoille> I type in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and get redirected to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/Homosapien
<ardchoille> What's up?
<ardchoille> How do I alert the ubuntu wiki folks about this?
<jrib> ardchoille: hmm, not here
<Pici> Works fine here too
<jrib> ardchoille: are you logged in?
<ardchoille> yes
 * jrib waits 2 minutes to be logged in
<ardchoille> I don't remember setting a home page
 * jrib has terrible memories of 56k days
<ardchoille> jrib:  ouch
<jrib> ardchoille: works ok here logged in or not
<ardchoille> might be my DNS
<ardchoille> logging out worked
<ardchoille> logged back in, works fine now
<ardchoille> weird. Thanks anyway
<Pici> In the future, the folks in #ubuntu-doc might be the people to talk too
<ardchoille> Pici: Ah, thanks for that.
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (casllab)
<Dominian> casllab was just muted and removed from ##linux FYI
<Dominian> its ballsac
<bazhang> mkanyicy ban dodging
<bazhang> ah he left after the comment
<ubottu> kinja-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (zewb)
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (kinja-sheep)
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (krysis)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from krysis)
<Myrtti> oo, what fun
<jussi01> o/
 * Tm_T lost his pc this morning
<Tm_T> jussi01: so this iBook is all I got now, thanks once again <3
<jussi01> Tm_T: YW. I still have osx disks on my desk somewhere...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> !pm > kingsofleon1820
<Myrtti> some weird fluctuation in the fabric of IRC lately
<Myrtti> all the nutjobs and weird peeps in #ubuntu
<wgrant> Yes... they scare me.
<jussi01> wait, I thought the nutjobs were in here? :P :P :P
<Myrtti> hm, point to you
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Myrtti> I have been having dreams of nuking the GuadaLinexs users ISP facility to ground
<Myrtti> so I guess I qualify as a nutjob
<jussi01> Myrtti: btw, was real nice to have you and Dunc come up the other week.
<Myrtti> :->
<jussi01> hey highvoltage, around?
<Myrtti> nnngggh
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti again
 * MenZa joins in on the Myrttihug.
<elky> GO AWAY, SHE'S MY MYRTTI
 * elky steals Myrtti all for her own.
<indus> hi guys please keep an eye on #ubuntu
<MenZa> indus: thanks :)
<MenZa> elky: Butbut :(
<elky> MINE!
 * MenZa whimpers.
<Myrtti> eh?
<MenZa> Myrtti: You're being fought over!
<Myrtti> whoa @ #ubuntu
 * elky raises an eyebrow at ikonia.
<elky> what the heck was that?
<ikonia> ??
<Myrtti> oh, crap
<Myrtti> dentist
 * elky cuddles Myrtti.
<ikonia> it will be fine
<ikonia> fester64x2 was the "josh" guy from last night
<ikonia> no he wasnt - I'm wrong
<highvoltage> jussi01: am now
<Tm_T> pleia2: about your post in u-irc ml, we should do attack alarms in -irc channel too, would that solve the need?
<pleia2> Tm_T: it's more subtle than that
<Tm_T> I know
<Myrtti> huhwhat
<Tm_T> but in overall, we should use -irc more
<pleia2> making the ban tracker public and useful would help
<pleia2> then when someone joins -women and acts funky we could look up if they've been trouble elsewhere and remove them before they hurt our community
<Tm_T> true that, and work is going on for it
<pleia2> instead of having to relearn everything ops here know
<Tm_T> aye
<Myrtti> does anyone have overmacht-English-overmacht dictionary? I'm a bit loss what he tries to say in -ot
<Tm_T> pleia2: so bantracker would solve the thing?
<Tm_T> for that need atleast
<pleia2> Tm_T: it would help, nothing will be able to replace skimming this channel for rapid fire abusive users
<Myrtti> right, I'm also officially not getting what aaaoooaaa is about on #ubuntu
<Tm_T> pleia2: roger, I'm all for having ops sit here and in -irc
<Tm_T> totally open doors would not be good IMO
<elky> pleia2, can you make sqlite suck less? :P
<Tm_T> and I agree with atoponce that we, especially I, should try not to be intimidating
<pleia2> elky: it's not really my job to make the technology work :) I am just explaining what would be helpful
<jussi01> elky: she is pleia2, not supergirl... and Im not even sure supergirl could sort that
<Tm_T> haha
<ikonia> I wonder the options to port it to mysql and look at multisite-write replication
<Myrtti> oh look, it's the scruffy lookin nerf herder ;-)
<Tm_T> jussi01: well, someone might consider princess Leia ver.2 as supergirl...
<elky> pleia2, yeah i know :P
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nerfs... yuck
<TheSheep> ikonia: multisite replication w mysql?
<ikonia> TheSheep: mysql replication, with multiple write nodes
<MenZa> Tm_T: +1 on the intimidating bit
<MenZa> that's the sole problem I'm seeing with this channel, tbh
<ikonia> TheSheep: when a box goes down we currently suffer from using either a read only or out of date copy
<Myrtti> I continue to ponder the benefits of being flooded with hecklers
<MenZa> ikonia: I download ubottu.db hourly
<TheSheep> ikonia: using mysqlproxy?
<Tm_T> MenZa: and no amount of idlers would fix that
<MenZa> Tm_T: agreed
<ikonia> TheSheep: that's one way, there is the cluster option which I believe can now do multi-write
<MenZa> which is why I'm not fond of any of the current propositions
<Tm_T> yea
<Tm_T> topyli said it well
 * MenZa might drop his formal attitude a bit for a more "yo, sup"-kinda attitude
<ikonia> MenZa: the danger with that is that people then miss-quote you or use it against you
<Tm_T> MenZa: your soup -attitude?
<Myrtti> and including the missunderstandings due to language barriers
<MenZa> ikonia: well, that was a bit of hyperbole. I could substitute "Hi $nick, how can we help you today?" with "Hey $nick - anything we can do for you?"
<ikonia> MenZa: that's fine, but when it gets into a discussion about the problem in the channel/user it's thrown back at you
<MenZa> Not that it *really* makes a difference, but I can, to an extent, agree with the intimidation/elitist issues some people are pointing out, and would love to be rid of them
<ikonia> back in 2
<MenZa> ikonia: I don't see how the above could be used against me :P
<MenZa> unless someone was really silly.
<ikonia> need to be %101 clear
<tsimpson> MenZa: part of the "problem" is that ops are, by definition, an "elite" group of people
<tsimpson> because we need to be
<tsimpson> though there is probably more we can do to make that not impact users too much
<Tm_T> we should stick with 'be a good examp
<Tm_T> le' mantra
<Myrtti> heads up, we've got russian mirc warriors
<Myrtti> might hit the fan any moment now
<Tm_T> thanks
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Fatality office69)
<Myrtti> anyone using Konversation anymore? sebsebseb reports that quiets show up on it as giving channel ownership
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes, many
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'll pass that on
<Myrtti> [15:28] <sebsebseb> surely it shoudn't say that, the floodbot has done it,  and then your doing it as well [13:25] *** Myrtti gives  channel owner privileges to Fatality!*@*.
<tsimpson> I think someone already told sho about it, or were going to tell him
<Myrtti> Tm_T: could you message him? he's having a flaky day
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Seb?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I feel like playing Banzai the game
<Myrtti> "how long will they stay in the channel?! bets in NAO!"
<Myrtti> an the answer was one minute!
<Myrtti> AL^3QRAB heads up
<Myrtti> that was fun
<jussi01> lovely.
<Pici> Anyone want to try their chance at telling hamzaatova1 to be less annoying?
<Myrtti> christel, would you please have someone look at one ip
<christel> hmm?
<jussi01> Ladies and gents, as part of the op changes we should ahve a few people joining here in the near future who will need +v added. (as ops in core chans are now required to idle here). if someone needs +v, please refer them to any of the ircc. Cheers!
<elky> Eh?
<Tm_T> jussi01: even if is op in one core channel?
<jussi01> Tm_T: correct. its in the op requirements doc
<jussi01> core chans are defined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<Tm_T> oh, then I did read it wrong, I thought that was only requirement if one is part of core-ops team
<Tm_T> jussi01: anyway, poke me when core-ops team is open for applications (;
<jussi01> Tm_T: still a bit more documentation to write for that
<Pici> is !dist-ugprade worded well, or does it need a little bit of a rewrite to be clearer?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<Tm_T> btw, anyone know what is current channel limit?
<Pici> Tm_T: 120
<Tm_T> Pici: roger, so not hitting that yet
<Tm_T> I assume there's no way to get it higher
<Pici> I'm not sure, you'd have to bug staff
<Pici> I'm hovering near half of that
<jussi01> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussi01> !mint =~ s/#remote-exploit/#backtrack-linux/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> oh, have they changed channel?
<Pici> !-mint
<ubottu> mint is <alias> derivatives - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:27
<jussi01> oh duh
<Pici> yah
<jussi01> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<jussi01> !derivatives =~ s/#remote-exploit/#backtrack-linux/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jussi01> Myrtti: seems so
<Myrtti> reading the mailing list makes me depressed
<Myrtti> time for hot chocolate, I think.
<genii> Mmmmmm hot chocolate
<MenZa> The mailing list makes me want coffee.
<MenZa> Lots and lots of coffee.
<bazhang> ha
<MenZa> jussi01: !derivatives =~ s/crunchbang /CrunchBang /
<Pici> !derivatives =~ s/crunchbang /CrunchBang /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<MenZa> Thankye, Pici.
<genii> MenZa: Aye
<genii> "The mailing list makes me want coffee"
 * genii makes a large pot of it
 * MenZa reads, shudders.
<bazhang> everything makes you want coffee :)
<MenZa> Yes... but this is hard to swallow.
<bazhang> uh not you MenZa :)
<MenZa> Not me personally.
<MenZa> Oh, genii.
<MenZa> Well, me too.
 * MenZa hugs genii.
<bazhang> the coffee bit :)
<MenZa> heheh
<genii> At any rate I don't think spawning new channels for observers is an answer
<bazhang> CarlFK, hi
<CarlFK> hi
<CarlFK> what is a "core op" ?
<ikonia> core ubuntu channels #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam/Scope
<MTecknology> So I just tried to reply to that big thread with my own personal opinion and it was lost... apparently I found a bug somewhere...
<MenZa> MTecknology: Eh? What was lost? Where? What?
<MTecknology> My thought was -ops get's +m and ops get +o; then anyone can talk in here to ops but there won't be any chit chat..
<MenZa> Noone can talk if there's +m :)
<MTecknology> +z is applied to this channel already
<MTecknology> MenZa: I spent an hour writing an email, I got logged out of my openbox session as the email was sending
<MenZa> MTecknology: Ow.
<MenZa> MTecknology: If +z is applied, then how can I see what you're saying? :)
<MenZa> Oh, wait
<MenZa> +zm combo
<MTecknology> +mz ... lol "M"en"Z"a ... would let anyone coming in talk to anyone that's +o and anyone +o can talk to anyone
<MenZa> Aye; I believe it's already been mentioned in Juha's original e-mail.
<MTecknology> I missed that then
<MTecknology> I also mentioned that -irc is a great place for any other ops to discuss issues and learn how to handle things better.
<Tm_T> yes'
<MTecknology> I think some ops forget that the channel is used - but it is under used...
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> Man, that thread is growing huge.
<MTecknology> It's also a great place for ban forwards in non-core channels
<MTecknology> I've used it for that
<MTecknology> then I compared #ubuntu-ircc to #freenode-staff
<topyli> MenZa, the next meeting is two weeks away. the thread has plenty of time to grow still! :)
<MenZa> topyli: heh
<MenZa> topyli: That's what I'm afraid of.
<MenZa> Mostly because it's going slightly offtopic.
<Tm_T> I haven't had chance to write my thoughts yet
<MenZa> topyli: Date of next meeting?
<Tm_T> but when I do, free hugs available
<MenZa> 13th
<MenZa> Right
<topyli> it's mostly growing because it's a cesspool of all sorts of suggestions. if we were on topic (no-idle policy), things might be just a little bit easier
<MenZa> absolutely.
<bazhang> ha. Chinese New Year's Eve
<MenZa> \o/
<MenZa> Happy new year, bazhang!
<topyli> instead, we're talking about whether or not we're friendly
<bazhang> the 13th
<MenZa> topyli: aye.
<Tm_T> topyli: I'm not surprised
<MenZa> topyli: As I understand Pricey's suggestion with the loungy thing you replied to, the structure would be what exactly? With what channels serving what purpose?
<MenZa> Pricey, you're more than welcome to jump in on this one too :)
<CarlFK> I read in there "now *every* core op is required to be there [here]"  so I am guessing there are some new rules I should know about.  anyone know what I am talking about?
<MenZa> CarlFK: Well, it's pretty simple. Core ops are required to idle here. )
<MenZa> :)
<CarlFK> MenZa: im wondering what else I missed.
<MTecknology> my opinion in the email came to: -ops +mz; -ops ops +o; allow idle; utilize -irc as appropriate; the channels already have their purpose pretty well defined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam#Meet%20us
<Tm_T> tsimpson: msg me about those launchpad team renewals with explanation when you have time, please
<MTecknology> also that the channels are used mostly appropriately and -irc is under utilized
<Tm_T> I really don't see how allowing people to idle here would solve anything
<topyli> MenZa, how i see it: the lounge channel would be a non-logged ops lounge for everything that doesn't involve users. bot tips. how to use auto_bleh.pl. the weather in denmark. whether bourbon is real whiskey or not. mentoring new ops. most of the stuff we have here now
<MTecknology> And.. should -irc be the place where this discussion takes place?
<Pici> -irc is -ops for non-core channels.
<MTecknology> Pici: but -irc allows idling for anyone
<MenZa> topyli: And the mediation/dispute resolution channel would be open?
<Pici> I'd be willing to trial letting idlers in here for a month, but I don't think it will go well.
<topyli> MenZa, no idea. maybe we'll move everything to queries and disputes suddenly cease to exist!
<MenZa> well, I like the idea of a seperate channel.
<MTecknology> anyway- I voiced my opinion; little as mine matters; ttyal
<MenZa> all opinions matter :(
<Pici> I don't like the idea of moving everything to queries.  I like being able to see that topyli is being a jerk to a user and being able to take him aside to talk to him.
<Tm_T> I really think all ops should be in -irc, core or not
<MenZa> Tm_T: Agreed.
<Tm_T> Pici: yes
 * MenZa checks to see if he's in it.
<MenZa> whoops.
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, og_steve said: !ask is x/ubuntu compatible with intel pentium m processors?
<topyli> Pici, indeed
<MenZa> It's on my autojoin list, but I have so many channels to join it leaves some out.
<MenZa> Including -ops.
<MenZa> Pici: I agree.
<MenZa> Pici: For the record, your intrusion in ikonia's dispute resolution earlier was not uncalled for, in my opinion.
<Tm_T> MenZa: leaves out?
<MenZa> Tm_T: Doesn't join them. Creates the window and everything, but it doesn't join them.
<CarlFK> MenZa: I think freenode limits you to 20 channels
<Pici> CarlFK: its 120 now
<CarlFK> woa.
<MenZa> CarlFK: I have a usermode that sets my limit abit hig--really, Pici?
<Tm_T> MenZa: why it doesn't join to them?
<MenZa> AWESOME.
<MenZa> Tm_T: Iono.
<CarlFK> MenZa: you are in way too many channels :)
<Tm_T> CarlFK: I'm in roughly 60 channels or something
<MenZa> 230-ish.
<Pici> :O
<CarlFK> woa.
<bazhang> tis 120 now
<bazhang> whoops
<jpds> 120 folks!
<MenZa> this is awesome.
<MenZa> I approve!
<MenZa> I wish there was an irssi script that would allow me to reserve blocks of channels (e.g. [1-10]) for certain networks.
<MenZa> Guh.
<Pici> What is ithingLinux going on about?
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<bazhang> he is at it again?
<Pici> I don't know, theres a heavy language barrier.
<bazhang> I removed him once already and he is asking if I am an operator
<bazhang> seems more than a language barrier at work here
<bazhang> vmware macos is hackintosh, correct?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ithinglinux)
<Myrtti> ikonia: did you notice JayCool failing in hilighting you in -ot
<Pici> Is he supposed to be banned or something?
<bazhang> CarlFK, and dholbach should be +v per jussi01 , correct?
<ikonia> I didn't
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's banned from #u - not -ot, I'll check him out in -ot
<Myrtti> ikonia: I know :-)
<ikonia> ahh cool, thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> didn't notice him in #ubuntu until just now though
<ikonia> jaycool is now discussing his ban with jono bacon (I doubt it) please be aware if this escalates
<Myrtti> X-|
 * Pici blinks
<Myrtti> escalation ftw...
<ikonia> empty blind threats for fail
<Myrtti> nnnnnngggghhhhh
<ikonia> ??
<Myrtti> my fantasies of putting a small detonation device on the premises of the trunk line provider of spain grows
<jpds> Myrtti: Actually, no.
<jpds> Myrtti: Spain's inet links suck so much you'd only need a very, very small device.
<Myrtti> oh god
<Pici> AUGH
<Pici> I need to eat because I have a meeting in 5 minutes, can't be babysitting #ubuntu now
<Pici> Sorry.
 * ikonia babysites
<ikonia> sits
<Pici> FabioTheApe will be removed eventually, he can't stay on-topic.
<ikonia> it appears that way
<genii> Hm. zealot
<ikonia> = toast
<genii> Hehe "I don't need 5 spamming me..." etc... then floodbot gets him
<ubottu> zealot called the ops in #ubuntu (LjL)
<Myrtti> if he's running ubuntu, rm rf shouldnt do anything, right?
<ikonia> correct, core utils protects it
<dsfdsfee> Ubuntu likes it up the ass
<dsfdsfee> bitch
<ubottu> dsfdsfee called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> dsfdsfee called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ikonia> how tedious
<ubottu> Frots called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> ignore it
<Myrtti> idiocy
<ikonia> nice tidying up tsimpson
<tsimpson> k-lined trumps +b any day :)
<ikonia> but nice house keeping
<Pici> I asked FabioTheApe to join here. I have a meeting I'm supposed to be in.
<Pici> So someone else can take care of it
<genii> Claviceps seems to be making the rounds
<genii> ( first in #u then #k, wouldn't be surprised if #x is next)
<jpds> applecat is being daft.
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> In ubottu, ivan__ said: here is link of my sound card
<Pici> ...
<genii> Pici: Fabio seems a no-show
<Pici> genii: aye
<mneptok> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<mneptok> 11:57 [Freenode] -!- WHOIS This command could not be completed because it has been used recently, and is rate-limited.
<mneptok> what. the. frack?!
<Pici> I got that yesterday out of the blue, haven't been able to recreate it though.
<Myrtti> if you whois same person twice in short delay, it does that
<Myrtti> it's ratelimited, as it says.
<mneptok> and that's a terrible idea. /whois is very, very hand in crafting banmasks, etc.
<mneptok> *handy
<Pici> Myrtti: to make things confusing, chrome calls their devel branch the dev channel.
<Myrtti> what does jordy240 actually mean? can't make heads or tails
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> hm. my suspicion is that jaycool is bandodging on #ubuntu
<Pici> I do not see him in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> JrodDCxx
 * Myrtti considers
<Pici> jaycool was coming from an adsl connection, this guy is ppp, and different ident
<Pici> I don't have the realname logged though
<Myrtti> JayCool [~jared@75.8.127.101] vs. jared [~jared@75.8.127.101] vs. jared is now known as JayCool vs. JrodDCx [~jared@ppp-71-128-216-34.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net] vs. jared is now known as JrodDCxx
<Myrtti> circumstatial, I know, but why did he do /me hugs ikonia?
<Myrtti> I don't know
 * Pici tempts
<Myrtti> it's the nuthouse
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Myrtti> there's some mirc warriors again on the channel
<Pici> looks like staff is taking care of them
<Pici> s/is/are/ maybe
<Myrtti> Movies and blacks have mirctr as their  ident as well
<Myrtti> they've not been klined yet
<Myrtti> and mastercard
<Tm_T> see their "realname"
<Pici> its blue
<Myrtti> Sahte
<Myrtti> I'm not happy with this
<Tm_T> and it's identical
<Myrtti> seonghoo
<Pici> Feel free to +b $r:mirctr*
 * Tm_T loves that he sees "realname" at join
<Myrtti> Dizgi`ScripT`v3
 * Pici turns on auto_realname again, forgets why he turned it off
<Myrtti> it made me lag a bit, or something did
<Myrtti> and I don't know how auto_realname works now with the restrictions on /whois
<Tm_T> Myrtti: haven't got issues with it yet
<Pici> Oh rght.  I vaugely remember that I told you something about it... but I don't remember what.
<Myrtti> these bots joining in and quitting on themselves really make me nervous
<Pici> Myrtti: ban them then
<Myrtti> I'm not that intrested
<Pici> Meh, this autorealname thing is annoying.  It looks like if the request gets throttled it tries again and then displays $nick is $name on a separate line
<Myrtti> yeah, that might have been the reason I stopped using it
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder what I use
<Tm_T> ah, joininfo.pl
 * Pici loads
<Tm_T> never had single problem with this
<Tm_T> I just set it to show only realname, not the other info
<Pici> its doing it again
<Tm_T> I don't even have difficulties when there's mass joins ):
<Pici> Tm_T: How many channels are you in?
<jussi01> wow, Im in 62...
<Myrtti> I'm on 16 on this network, and one bitlbee.
<genii> Gah, 62
<Pici> Only 54 windows open right now.
<Tm_T> Pici: in freenode? close to 50
<genii> I'm in 24 channels with another 8 on standby that I pop in and out...
<mneptok>  /w 75823
<Tm_T> /w mneptok
 * Tm_T hides
 * Myrtti bashes head on keyboard
<Myrtti> I give up, I raise my hands and I give up
<Myrtti> I honestly can't remember why I'm doing this
<MenZa> I win. 230.
<MenZa> :p
<Myrtti> what you people need is life
<Myrtti> not any new irssi scripts
<Pici> I only pay attention to about 20 of mine.
<MenZa> Myrtti: I resent that. :(
<Myrtti> user told me he didn't say rm -rf on the channel. it was one of his multiple personalities
<Myrtti> and it's his troll personality that did it.
<Myrtti> OH YE GODS, GIVE ME STRENGTH
<Seeker`> Ban the troll personality then
<Pici> #ubuntu isn't a psychological support channel
<Myrtti> oh. looky that
<Myrtti> troll ident.
<Myrtti> and he's threatening to do banevasion
<Myrtti> I give up
<Myrtti> oh yay, atleast I wasn't told I'm a ******* ***** in pm
<Myrtti> !guidelines > a35441
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I can't even make the bot send him the guidelines
<genii> Myrtti: Fastest gun there to "change your nick"  (masturbate)
 * Myrtti facepalms repeatedly
<Myrtti> I give up
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest58005)
<genii> How the hell is he still there?
<Myrtti> one of those mirctr types again
<MenZa> Is #u going nuts?
<Myrtti> I'm off to bed
<Myrtti> MenZa: yes
 * MenZa hugs Myrtti, genii; supplies with tea and coffee respectively.
 * genii hugs MenZa, waves to Myrtti, sips his coffee, and tries not to hear his boss yelling down the hall for him
<MenZa> >_<
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hello, can I get any help in a problem in the mailing lists?
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: This isn't exactly the place; what sort of problem are you talking about?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Myrtti, Do you know if there are any moderators that I could contact about the ubuntu community mailing list?
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: Myrtti isn't around right now.
<SpaceGhostC2C> MenZa, I'm sorry. I've looked everywhere about it. I can't find any report or mailing system or anything.
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: Well, jussi01 is the admin of the IRC list.
<MenZa> (ubuntu-irc@lists)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can he help with the community mailing list?
<MenZa> What problem are you having with what list?
<MenZa> There are several, er, community mailing lists.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Regarding user offense and lack of mods?
<MenZa> ubuntu-users?
<SpaceGhostC2C> https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Community+Support
<MenZa> That's seven different lists.
<SpaceGhostC2C> sorry one sec.
<MenZa> ubuntu-users, edubuntu-users, etc.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: I suggest you send an e-mail to the following people about that: mako at ubuntu.com, brian.murray at ubuntu.com, alan at popey.com, lyz at ubuntu.com, mike.basinger at gmail.com
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: If you look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users, at the bottom
<MenZa> You can see who's running each individual list
<SpaceGhostC2C> MenZa, thanks. Sorry for not seeing that.
<MenZa> You can catch popey, pleia2 on IRC
<MenZa> (the others are undoubtedly on too, but I don't know their nicks)
<MenZa> popey, pleia2: are either of you around to assist SpaceGhostC2C?
<popey> yes
<pleia2> the owners address for that list works too :)
<MenZa> excellent - SpaceGhostC2C, popey will be your guide from here!
<MenZa> pleia2: or that, yeah :)
<popey> indeed, send to mailinglistname-owner
<MenZa> ubuntu-users-owner@lists.ubuntu.com is what you want then, SpaceGhostC2C
<popey> thanks MenZa
<popey> we welcome mails to be honest as making that list better is a real work-in-progress
<MenZa> :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey. I did popey.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Thanks, I hope it gets answered soon. I just want the list not to have users that are consistently arguing. There's a lot to the problem, and it needs fixing. Even if it means I get expelled from the list.
<popey> agreed
<righteous> hi.  one of your ops is severely abusing his permissions in #ubuntu, can I get intervention, here?
<popey> thanks for letting us know
<righteous> op nick is mneptok
<SpaceGhostC2C> popey, no thank you sir. This has just been very stressful. One user has a vendetta against myself and posts things like "Don't listen to this child, he knows nothing."
<mneptok> righteous: i warned you several times about your attitude. eventually i kicked you as a warning. you persisted. now you're banned.
<righteous> uhm.  i dont have an attitude, i think there is some kind of language barrier, here.
<mneptok> 14:28 < righteous> mneptok: ehm, I'm speaking english, right?  I'm using ubuntu right now, but im primarily a slackware user.
<popey> SpaceGhostC2C: lets take this to #ubuntu-mailinglists
<mneptok> 14:28 < righteous> mneptok: please read a little closer if you intend on enforcing rules.
<popey> and leave these irc people to do their stuff.
<righteous> can I get some intervention here, please?
<mneptok> i then asked you to watch your attitude.
<mneptok> 14:29 < righteous> mneptok: sorry, I just would expect an op to pay better attention.
<MenZa> righteous, mneptok: Let me check up on the logs, I'll be a third-party here, if neither of you mind?
<righteous> i dont mind, and thank you.
<MenZa> Alright, hold on :)
<mneptok> righteous: "sorry" usually means you realize you're doing something wrong, and plan on not repeating the behavior.
<righteous> also, MenZa my solution would be to lift the ban and just have me put him on ignore so that his feelings dont get hurt anymore.  I think there's uhm...an 'issue' that was there before I got here ;)
<righteous> If that makes sense.
<MenZa> Let's not jump to conclusions before I read these logs properly.
<mneptok> putting ops on /ignore is a bad idea.
<MenZa> Right, could you explain the situation from the beginning as you see it, righteous?
<righteous> mneptok: when users have to walk on eggshells around the ego/feelings of an op, putting that op on ignore is the best idea.
<MenZa> Gentlemen, hold your horses. :)
<MenZa> righteous?
<righteous> MenZa: yup.  i was troubleshooting an issue (i just installed ubuntu to test it, im a slackware user), I explained that I'm not terribly ubuntu-familiar and that im a slackware user, he took it as me being in an ubuntu channel asking slackware questions (what?) and then made a statement that would encourage users not to help me because i was using slackware.  even though I wasn't.  I asked him politely to read closer 
<righteous> i mean he literally intejected the discussion i was having with another user to tell me to go to another channel.  how could he troubleshoot a complex issue if he's not able to tell what distro a user is on?
<righteous> anyway, regardless, i'd like to just have him on ignore and he does his thing, but i need to be in that channel.
<MenZa> Hold on, hold on -- just reading up. Almost done. :)
<MenZa> Right, having read up on the logs, I see it as a small misunderstanding on mneptok's side, and a bit of mouthiness on your side.
<righteous> well yeah, but i can be mouthy.
<righteous> you guys have ops so you can keep big disruptions out of your channel.  thats why they're there.
<MenZa> I'd recommend keeping a clear, sober tone in #ubuntu and related channels -- misunderstandings like this are more likely to appear
<righteous> this was not a big disruption.
<mneptok> and i asked you not to be. and you persisted. accept the consequences.
<righteous> he's not my employer, my mother, he's an op on an irc channel.
<MenZa> again, calm down guys -- this isn't resolving anything
<mneptok> and that channel has rules and guidelienes. and not being mouthy and making personal attacks are among the rules.
<maco> MenZa: you could quiet them both til you're done reading ;)
<MenZa> righteous: The Ubuntu channels are moderated on the base of a consensus. Basically, we agree to keep the channels tidy -- every one of us -- and if a user asks you to perhaps tone it down a bit, then you do so. Regardless of their op status.
<MenZa> Like I said, it seems as if there's been a bit of a misunderstanding from both parties.
<righteous> MenZa: i was not lude or vile in any sense of the imagination; as for 'toning it down' thats like my neighbor calling the police because my microwave hummed too loud.
<MenZa> righteous: Your attitude wasn't particularly cooperative.
<righteous> no it wasn't.
<righteous> so can you please lift the ban?
<MenZa> I can't, it's mneptok's ban, and I have no force over it.
<MenZa> I'm merely trying to be an outside third party here.
<righteous> then why did you ...
<righteous> what is wrong with this place?
<righteous> who has discretion over this?
<righteous> I mean I could evade the ban and just not tell him, but i'd really like to not have to do that just to write an editorial.
<MenZa> That depends on what you mean by that, exactly.
<MenZa> righteous: Ban evasion is against freenode policy, and could get you K-lined.
<MenZa> I wouldn't recommend it.
<righteous> You wouldn't even know, dude.
<righteous> But thats not what I'm saying.
<righteous> Is this really how you want your distro to be represented?
<MenZa> I think we're representing our distro well. I'm proud of it, and I know everyone else in here is.
<righteous> ...lol...mind if I publicize these logs?
<MenZa> They already are public.
<righteous> God.
<maco> righteous: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/02/
<righteous> fuck it, I'll just evade the ban.  you won't know.
<MenZa> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/02/%23ubuntu-ops.html <- This is today's log, feel free to browse at your perusal.
<MenZa> righteous: You're not helping yourself.
<maco> righteous: please don't swear. and if you ebade the ban freenode staff may ban you from teh server, so....
<righteous> what part of 'you wont fucking know' dont you understand?
<MenZa> That wasn't a clever move.
<maco> what part of "please don't swear" did they no understand?
<maco> *not
 * Seeker` watches #ubuntu joins
<MenZa> I got his realname, host, and everything in that
<MenZa> maco: Well, sources (thanks, LjL/mneptok by proxy) tell me he's a known troll, so there's not much to do there, I suppose.
<mneptok> it's not really his fault, though. Slackware makes you a bitter misanthrope.
<MenZa> :P
 * mneptok goes to shower and order some Icelandic currency
<MenZa> I think he wanted me to swear at him or ban him or something, eventually got fed up and went on a swear spree.
 * MenZa strokes his PhD in Trolldom.
<MenZa> Well, I'm discovering one thing recently. The state of freenode is a pretty damn good reflection of the state of the global economy.
<genii> Hm. "zealot" in #u but not sure if same from earlier
<MenZa> Was said zealot kicked, banned?
<MenZa> Check them against the BT
<Seeker`> hi righteous, how can we help you?
<righteous> hi Seeker`
<righteous> im trying to get ahold of the maintainer of the channel.
<Seeker`> of which channel?
<righteous> oh, #ubuntu.
<Seeker`> the operators here are responsible for the day-to-day running of the channel
<righteous> how does that all work, anyway?
<righteous> oh ok.  can you lift my ban?
<ikonia> righteous: no
<Seeker`> It is up to the op that banned you to remove the ban
<ikonia> righteous: you kept using offensive language and told it "fuck it I'll ban evade"
<Seeker`> I am not fully aware of the situation, and wouldn't want to step on other people's toes
<righteous> ah.  well the op that banned me did so for inappropriate reasons and I'd like an administrator to intervene.
<ikonia> righteous: you've had people intervene and explain the situation to it
<MenZa> !appeals | righteous
<ubottu> righteous: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> thats when you started using abusive language and told us you would ban evade
<ikonia> righteous: that attitude will not get you your ban lifted
<righteous> ikonia: actually, I did evade the ban.
<righteous> this is the internet.
<ikonia> righteous: no problem then I'll report that to freenode now and you're ban is to remain in place
<righteous> anyway, yes I'll check out that appeal process.
<righteous> ikonia: report away, but that ban was inappropriate.
<ikonia> righteous: I'll make a note to the appeals process people about your attitude also
<ikonia> righteous: it's not your position to decide if the ban is appropriate and evade it
<righteous> using your ops to flame someone and then ban them for responding is just not done.
<jrib> righteous: ban evasion isn't the proper response, especially after you were told as much
<righteous> of course its my position.
<righteous> look, I did.
<ikonia> righteous: this conversation is done - I'll take this up with freenode
<righteous> so it was my position
<righteous> just as its your position to ban me.
<righteous> your position to ban me, my position to evade it.
<MenZa> We've already gone over this. If you wish to appeal your ban, righteous, do so by the channels listed on the above link.
<ikonia> righteous: please leave the channel, while you are evading bans we will not progress this
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sorry for butting in, but this isn't chess righteous
<righteous> MenZa: thank you, I'll use that process.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'll leave now, I just noticed I'm still here.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: please leave the channel if you have no other need for operator assistnace
<righteous> ikonia: but can you prove i evaded the ban?
<Seeker`> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, I am sir. I didn't know I was still here.
<ikonia> righteous: you just admited it
<righteous> or are you whining about something you made up?
<righteous> but does that mean I did it?
<ikonia> righteous: you just told us you did, so that's enough
<righteous> of course not.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: no problem
<righteous> how old are you?
<ikonia> righteous: then you are silly for telling lies
<righteous> sure, sure.
<ikonia> righteous: this conversaiton is over - please leave
<righteous> but i evaded it.
<righteous> lol
<ikonia> !staff | righteous ban evading - admiting it and trolling
<ubottu> righteous ban evading - admiting it and trolling: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<righteous> lift my inappropriate ban that i tried to discuss with you.
<ikonia> righteous: this conversation is over
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<MenZa> righteous: The appeals process is outlined in the link ubottu send you. If that's all we can do for you, please adhere to the rules of this channel (listed in the /topic).
<righteous> no its not.  ill have this discussion as many users from as many parts of the world I have patience for.
<ikonia> !ops | righteous
<ubottu> righteous: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (righteous)
<niko> righteous: do you take a look at freenode policies ?
<righteous> Someone who's got the discretion, lift my ban and stop treating your users like kids.
<righteous> niko: im aware.
<righteous> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<niko> righteous: if you are banned from a channel, don't evade it, it's against freenode policies
<ubottu> righteous called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<niko> after that, if you can't discuss with operators of the channel, try with founder, or ask again in few days
<righteous> niko: the reason for the ban is inappropriate, and I tried to discuss it with the op who made the ban, and tried to get intervention.
<MenZa> righteous: You've exhausted steps 1--3 in your appeals process, please see step 4 here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<righteous> here's my stance on that.  your bans are petty.  they are ineffective.  i will have no problems entering the channel.  what i would like is for the ban to be lifted so that I don't have to evade it and we can all start fresh.
<ikonia> righteous: please leave the channel
<righteous> its really a difference of a few keystrokes when i enter the channel.  you'll never know.  but i'd like to not have to.
<ikonia> righteous: follow the appeals process we can take this no further now, and I refuse to after you ban evading
<righteous> no, im not doing your appeals process.  i want you to do it.
<ikonia> righteous: then freenode can deal with you
<ikonia> can someone please remove righteous
<righteous> ikonia: how would they know?
<righteous> tell me that.
<MenZa> righteous: Well, niko *is* a freenode staffer.
<righteous> you reallyhaven't thought this through.
<ikonia> righteous: it's not lifted with your current attitude - please leave
<Seeker`> niko: please can you remove righteous from the channel
<righteous> thats great, she's a staffer.  but can you verify that im currently evading the ban?
<righteous> if you ban me, ill still be in #ubuntu.
<righteous> and you'll never know.
<ikonia> not interested
<ikonia> leave
<ikonia> come back when you can discuss it with out language/attitude/ban/evasion
<tomaw> hrm.
<niko> righteous: rolf
 * niko give mneptok a http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml link
<ikonia> ha
<mneptok> niko: if only i had the time ...
<niko> i wonders why core ops aren't op here
<MenZa> niko: well, freenode frowns on auto ops ;)
<ikonia> thank you - I don't speak for the other ops, but I'll make it clear, I won't discuss ban removal while someone is bragging about about evading
<niko> MenZa: not auto op, simply have op access
<MenZa> niko: ah
<ikonia> niko: legacy
<ikonia> mneptok: thank you for stepping in
<MenZa> ikonia: I tried to have patience with him the first time round.
<Seeker`> That took about 1000000000x as much effort as it should have gone:
<ikonia> Seeker`: concur
<Seeker`> r: Seeker` please remove my ban
<MenZa> ikonia: The second time round, I would've liked him removed immediately after having received Appeals guidelines.
<Seeker`> me: No, other ops ban
<Seeker`> please see !appeals
<Seeker`> r: blah blah blah blah blah
<MenZa> Seeker`: Did you see his previous trollfest?
<Seeker`> at which point he should have either left or been removed
<MenZa> Seeker`: Agreed on that.
<ikonia> jimcooncat on the same ip in #ubuntu
<ikonia> it's him
<Seeker`> there is seriously 0 point in getting in to a discussion like we just did, with everyone jumping in
<ikonia> sorry - different ip
<ikonia> not him
<MenZa> Seeker`: absolutely agreed. I would've preferred a faster remove also.
 * MenZa nurses his head.
<Seeker`> if someone has a problem with a ban like that, they need to go through appeals. At which point, no amount of arguing in here will change anything.
<ikonia> to be honest - they don't
<mneptok> check by realname
<ikonia> throwing !appeals at everyone who is not happy with resolution straight away is just going to make it impossible
<mneptok> "Chris Punches"
<mneptok> and he's again telling me he's currently evading in PM
<Seeker`> ikonia: there was a clear consensus with the ops in here that he should have been removed from the channel
<Seeker`> ikonia: noone will remove his ban. The only way for a semi-peaceful resolution at that point is the appeals process
<ikonia> I disagree
<Seeker`> I wasn't going to remove the ban, you weren't going to remove the ban, he would just continue arguing until we gave in. Which we weren't going to do.
<ikonia> throwing the appeals process to someone bragging about evading the ban is a waste of effort
<MenZa> Alas, something we have to do.
<MenZa> And, really -- it doesn't take much effort. The whole discussion we went into did.
<Seeker`> err
<Seeker`> he was unhappy with an operator decision
<Seeker`> he cam here, he still wasn't happy
<MenZa> Seeker`: And he'd complained about it, and he swore, spat, and said he'd ban evade.
<Seeker`> at which point, he needs to look at the appeals process page
<ikonia> that wasn't uphappy
<ikonia> that was being an issue
<ikonia> if you're unhappy you appeal
<ikonia> if you're breaking the network policy - you don't get anything until you calm down
<MenZa> He won't appeal, in any case. He's a troll, escalating a tiny little issue to this.
<mneptok> 15:36 [Freenode] [righteous(~righteous@pool-72-65-104-97.ptldme.east.myfairpoint.net)] < ekim> IdleOne,  I am just happy I dont have these problems...of course, I dont do
<mneptok> 15:36 [Freenode] [righteous(~righteous@pool-72-65-104-97.ptldme.east.myfairpoint.net)]               much with this Ubuntu yet!
<ikonia> I know he won't appeal, but I didn't think the process was to throw appeal to everyone who came in ranting
<mneptok> 15:36 [Freenode] [righteous(~righteous@pool-72-65-104-97.ptldme.east.myfairpoint.net)] ^ im in the channel.
<Seeker`> so a user has to be specifically unhappy for the appeals process to apply? It doesn't apply to angry / sad / ... users
<mneptok> 15:36 [Freenode] [righteous(~righteous@pool-72-65-104-97.ptldme.east.myfairpoint.net)] I'll play nice if you do.  Promise.
<mneptok> 15:37 [Freenode] [msg(righteous)] i'll think about removing the ban when you /join #ubuntu-ops as ekim and admit to ban evading
<ikonia> Seeker`: no, just not agreed on a resolution
<ikonia> coming in telling people to fuck off and I'm ban evading is not unhappy - it's being an issue
<Seeker`> oh, so he was agreed on a resolution?
<MenZa> mneptok: Wait, he's still using the same ident?
<Seeker`> ikonia: and what can we do in this channel about it?
<ikonia> nothing
<MenZa> Seeker`: He came in here, fired up over mneptok's ban on him in #ubuntu. I stepped in to mediate, he went berzerk, escalated everything.
<MenZa> Ended up quitting, swearing, and said he'd ban evade.
<jpds> Cool.
<Seeker`> MenZa: i know.
<MenZa> jpds: Very.
<Seeker`> MenZa: what did everyone else expect to happen by chatting?
<ikonia> nothing - discussion should have ended
<MenZa> Discussion should have ended and he should have been removed
<Seeker`> but it didn't, you, along with other people, continued it
<mneptok> 15:38 [Freenode] [righteous(~righteous@pool-72-65-104-97.ptldme.east.myfairpoint.net)] Ok, well, consider this as an ultimatum of sorts.  I'm a crazy bastard.  Not mean, or malicious, just insane.  And I have far, far too much time on  my hands.  I will be a plague if you don't play nice with me.
<ikonia> Seeker`: no, I kept stating it would not be continued in an attempt to stop people progressing it futher
 * MenZa sniffles as brain slowly seeps out his nose
<mneptok> 15:39 [Freenode] [righteous(~righteous@pool-72-65-104-97.ptldme.east.myfairpoint.net)] It's your choice.  I'll let you say some smart assed things in response to that and then give you a minute to think.
<mneptok> 15:40 [Freenode] [righteous(~righteous@pool-72-65-104-97.ptldme.east.myfairpoint.net)] You care about the channel, right?  Keeping it from being disrupted?  So let's help each other out.  We'll call it 'insurance'.
<ikonia> the conversation would have ended could I have removed him
<ikonia> mneptok: dump it - let him follow the process
<mneptok> in the future, let's all make a note of my character assessment skills :)
<MenZa> mneptok: showoff.
 * MenZa stabbitystabs.
<ikonia> too much time is wasted with this as Seeker` rightly pointed out
<MenZa> Also, learn to catalyse. See particularly the point on "open-minded".
 * MenZa hides.
<MenZa> <3 mneptok. Just... don't show me that picture, ever again :(
<MenZa> I beg you. :(
<mneptok> !staff | see above timestamped paste
<ubottu> see above timestamped paste: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<niko> 10
<mneptok> ?
<MenZa> Anyway, I think we all agree that what SHOULD have happened was removal instantly after informing him about his possibilities for appeal, and we should all have shut our trap.
<MenZa> Derp. End of story.
<MenZa> And now, I go to bed.
 * MenZa grumbles, growls, grrrs.
<mneptok> niko: what, exactly, will warrant his g: line?
<MenZa> Oh, I envy packagers for their easy job sometimes.
<niko> mneptok: there is too many case to give you a good answer
<ikonia> mneptok: just leave it to staff, he's out of our channels, not a problem any more
<MenZa> I say don't waste another second of your life on him.
<MenZa> </discussion>
 * MenZa brews coffee for all.
<highvoltage> sheesh thanks, I need it :D
<MenZa> highvoltage: Welcome. You're new here, aren't you?
 * MenZa prods highvoltage with a pointy stick.
<highvoltage> MenZa: I guess that would depend on your definition of new :)
<MenZa> Well, here. Operhood and all that.
<MenZa> Or are you simply new in this channel?
 * ikonia watches #k
<highvoltage> MenZa: been ops on #edubuntu since 2005, been in and out of this channel for quite some time
<MenZa> Interesting. Well, nice to see you here, properly.
<highvoltage> MenZa: I think lurking here wasn't allowed at one point so it wasn't on my auto-join list
 * MenZa shakehands, serves aforementioned coffee.
<highvoltage> MenZa: thanks for the welcome though :)
<Gary> mneptok: thanks for that timestamped paste
<highvoltage> MenZa: I've only kept one eye on the list and the recent politic around ubuntu-ops, but it seems like there's a lot of renewed energy at least so hopefully things will shape up nicely
<MenZa> Things will shape up nicely.
<highvoltage> *nod* I believe so too
<ikonia> Gary: I'm getting a poor ctcp attck in pm from righteious now
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-03
<Pici> genii: I'm trying to keep an eye on zealot, he just trolled his way to a +q in #freenode, but if you're watching #ubuntu too, you may want to keep an eye on him as well.
<genii> Pici: I'm not strictly on-duty right now but I'll keep an eye open
<Pici> genii: looks like Seeker` already has him
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from zealot)
<Pici> genii: me either, I'm in glass
<Pici> er, class
<genii> Gah, it begins!
<Pici> tsimpson: ty
<Seeker`> someone talking to him or not?
<tsimpson> Seeker`: yes
<Seeker`> any progress?
<tsimpson> no
<tsimpson> !appeals > zealot
<Seeker`> that much fun, eh?
<tsimpson> well, I can't repeat what he's calling me...
<genii> Heh. I can imagine from his earlier antics
<Seeker`> may be worth a comment in the BT then
<tsimpson> he may come back with his IPv4 address 98.200.71.218
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !lirc is The LIRC application suite allows for control of your computer using your remote control. Help with LIRC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<zealot> hi
<zealot> i believe i was very unfairly banned from #ubuntu
<zealot> a user was having problems with an install script for his video card drivers
<zealot> and it was becuase he was using sudo to run the script
<zealot> and i told him to su to root and run it that way
<zealot> and everyone flipped out and banned me
<zealot> i dont like to get into these vi vs emacs type debates
<zealot> but i find it very strange that i would be banned over something like this
<zealot> i mean suing to root is basic UNIX stuff
<zealot> and they are acting like i let some big cat out of the bag
<zealot> and now, becuase of me, all these people are going to be doing everything under their root account
<genii> zealot: The operator who gave your ban is currently unavailable, you should try to reach them in here at a later time
<zealot> i dont have time for that
<zealot> im not gonna sit around trying to contact some op who likes to shoot first and ask questions later
<genii> !appeals | zealot
<ubottu> zealot: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<genii> There's your current recourse then.
<zealot> what
<zealot> why does this channel even exist
<zealot> if all you do
<zealot> is tell people to go to that site
<zealot> im not going through any appeal process
<zealot> i would just like to be unbanned
<zealot> im not in the mood for any bureaucratic nonsense
<zealot> i helped a user with a problem
<zealot> and got banned for it
<zealot> because my solution was taking sudo out of the equation
<zealot> and doing it the tradition unix way
<zealot> *traditional
<zealot> also i would greatly appreciate it
<zealot> if you guys spoke to me directly
<zealot> instead of using the bots
<zealot> i find it very rude
<zealot> yeah just ignore me
<zealot> fucking hate this network
<bazhang> arch troll in -ot
<bazhang> eltimo
<ubottu> LuksPartition called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> elky: Except for the threats in query, yeah.  Apparently me knowing who he is would mean he's allowed to behave badly.
<elky> oh. one of *that* kind of troll. yays for you.
<Myrtti> what are the floodbots doing?
<Flannel> dancing?
<Flannel> Myrtti: apparently those people are being removed from exploit quarantine
<Flannel> Myrtti: We should call the Ghostbusters
<Myrtti> indeed
<jussi01> I havent looked but Im guessing thats the FB's doing their job and removing bans that are a certain length old
<Flannel> jussi01: They're also echoing "Greetings so and so, do your exploit test things" in -read-topic
<Flannel> which is what I find odd
<Myrtti> the nicknames make me scared
<Flannel> Myrtti: there is no k1lbk6, only zuul.
<jussi01> Again everyone, please, if you are active in a support channel, join #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<Flannel> More IRC channels?
<Flannel> jussi01: What's the point of -helpers?
<jussi01> Flannel: please see the topic there, my very recent blog post or the announcement that is about to hit the ML
<Flannel> psh.
<jussi01> http://jussi01.com/?p=75
<Flannel> Rather rude
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/UbuntuIRCHelpers
<Flannel> "Go *join the channel* to decide whether you want to join the channel"
<Myrtti> would I rather be an op or just a helper
<Myrtti> *hmmmmmm*
<jussi01> Myrtti: why not *both*
<Flannel> I'm really not sure I like all of this stratification and formalization of crap.
<Myrtti> jussi01: because the discussion on the mailing list has made me think things over, and if certain things are instituted, I *will* give up my op rights
<Flannel> The point of structure is to assist in endeavors, not to be an endeavor in and of itself.  We're getting to the point where it feels like the latter is taking over.
<Myrtti> though, this -irc-helpers thing isn't one of the things I'd consider a reason
<Myrtti> anyway
 * Myrtti omnomnoms Runeberg's tart
<jussi01> Flannel: no, I disagree. we are getting to a point where our community is getting so large there is no way we can keep people up to date without documentation.
 * jussi01 steals one from Myrtti!
<Flannel> jussi01: There are better ways of documenting than creating a bajillion launchpad groups and eight different channels for everything.
<Flannel> I don't know about you, but I'm not looking forward to the day that I need to be in #ubuntu-i-help-on-wednesdays or #ubuntu-ops-for-u-and-ot-but-not-during-the-workday
<jussi01> Flannel: hrm, so you object to a centralised way of managing access lists and a channel for co-ordination ?
<Myrtti> jussi01: I can't fathom why we need both -irc and -irc-helpers
<Flannel> jussi01: I object to trying to solve social problems with technical solutions.
<Flannel> Myrtti: -irc is for operator-type issues in the greater ubuntu namespace
<Flannel> issues/discussion
<Mamarok> and what is #ubuntu-meta?
<jussi01> Mamarok: where metabot hangs out :D
<Flannel> Mamarok: a bot collecting/categorizing unanswered questions, basically.
<Mamarok> aha
<Myrtti> it's actually useful
<jussi01> it is
<Myrtti> the others...
<Mamarok> hm, looks like I forgot to autojoin the floodbot monitor, what's the channel again for #kubuntu
<jussi01> and ljl's new script is nice also
<Mamarok> ?
<jussi01> #kubuntu-ops-mointor
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> #kubuntu-ops-monitor
<Mamarok> OK, thanks
<Myrtti> you know, I soon have more of these ancillary channels than the channels they are meant to make more manageable.
<Myrtti> no, wait.
<Myrtti> I already do
<Myrtti> FAIL
<Myrtti> hm, where to start...
<jussi01> no, thats not a fail
<Myrtti> jussi01: your opinion, to which you are entitled to
<Flannel> jussi01: in all honesty, I'm not sure what -irc-helpers will provide that -offtopic wouldn't also be appropriate for.
<Flannel> All of the things listed in the blog/email are things I've done/had done/whatever in -ot
<Flannel> And if we put it there, it'd get more visibility for helping people, which would likely create more helpers, rather than relegating these discussions to a backroom.
<Mamarok> and why not #ubuntu-irc? It is low traffic anyway
<jussi01> -ot is a crazy, busy, place, why would we want to put helper education and "backstage ubuntu" in there?
<Flannel> It's not that busy.  The dull-roar of idiocracy goes away whenever real conversations/discussions/whatever are had there.
<Flannel> jussi01: I'm not sure what sort of education or 'backstage' activities you're imagining, but I really don't see why -ot doesn't already fit the bill.
<Myrtti> I can't understand why we couldn't use -irc for helper education and backstage ubuntu? it wouldn't be a bad idea to do cross pollination of locos and core channels, and helper education
<Myrtti> if locos do something better than we do, then we could learn
<Mamarok> yep, my idea, too
<Flannel> Myrtti: irc is for operators for locos and things, just because its an empty channel doesn't mean we should claim eminent domain
<mneptok> so ....
<mneptok> why does #ubuntu-classroom exist for things like Open Week?
<Mamarok> yet another channel, I already have a list that goes way beyond the channel window, with a high resolution screen :(
<mneptok> by the logic expressed here, Open Week should just be held in #ubuntu.
<Flannel> mneptok: Eh?
<Mamarok> oh my, that would be completely nuts
<mneptok> Mamarok: exactly.
<Flannel> mneptok: Open Week is education, not support.
<Flannel> mneptok: Stop trolling.
<Mamarok> mneptok: but OpenWeek are classes, so classroom is logical
<mneptok> Flannel: support, when done properly, is mostly education.
<Flannel> mneptok: No, support is fixing issues and educating about how linux works, etc.  Open week is mostly how 'community' works, even if technically oriented
<Myrtti> Flannel: I guess I just don't understand -irc-helpers at all then.
<Myrtti> in fact, I don't think I understand how this community works anymore anyway, so nothing new there, then.
<Flannel> mneptok: I wouldn't classify teaching someone to triage bugs as "technical support"
<mneptok> Flannel: jussi01 and i ran a session on using IRC effectively. that's education, and also quite a frequent topic on #ubuntu.
<Myrtti> we're shutting eachother off to different enclosures and preventing co-operation, spreading ourselves thin and assuming that that's the way to go.
<Myrtti> I wouldn't be here if I wouldn't have been an op on -fi and wandered my way here so many years ago
<Flannel> mneptok: No, it really doesn't "belong" in ubuntu, but the cost/benefit ratio is too low to move the new users elsewhere before teaching them (and its generally a short lesson)
<Myrtti> I can't understand why we couldn't consider loco ops as helpers too. if their locos consider them apt to be operators, then it wouldn't be too far fetched to consider that they might actually be apt and intrested in being an op on core channels too
<Flannel> mneptok: You can split hairs all you want, and find edge cases, but if you weren't looking to be contrary, you wouldn't generalize that way.
<Myrtti> but what do I know
<mneptok> #ubuntu-offtopic is a channel for topics that are not appropriate for a support channel. and need not be Ubuntu related. #-irc-helpers is a channel for educating interested users who are not part of the ops team to be better support providers and channel regulars. those two purposes are, in many senses, mutually exclusive.
<jussi01> Flannel: we are looking for ways to do a few things here: 1. educate helpers. 2. build relations between helpers and ops. 3. take unecessary, non support trafic from #ubuntu. this channel does all of the above.
<mneptok> #-irc-helpers has to be related to the functioning of #ubuntu and other support channels. "the iPad is a lame device!" is fine for -offtopic, it is not for -helpers.
<Flannel> mneptok: What -irc-helpers was proposed as is something that *already* happens in -offtopic, splitting it off into a different channel seems wasteful
<mneptok> Flannel: i'm only "looking to be contrary" in the sense that i don;t agree with you. not all people that disagree with you are trolls by definition.
<jussi01> Flannel: example: I talk to mneptok and you down the pub, and we get educated. does this mean we shouldnt have a training room also, just cause there are loads of people down the pub?
<Flannel> mneptok: No, they're not.  But you're being asinine about your proposals.
<mneptok> Flannel: i see no reason to make this personal.
 * Myrtti considers
<Flannel> jussi01: It already happens in -ot, we've been looking to "revitalize" -ot anyway.  Heaven forbid 25% more traffic happens in there and DrDerek can't sit for 20 minutes listing off youtube videos uninterrupted.
<jussi01> Flannel: so, taking my examle again, you think that we should just integrate the training room into the pub?
<Flannel> jussi01: Just because it happens to be a pub doesn't mean you can't invite some more people there to chat about intelligent things.
<Flannel> jussi01: LoCos educate in pubs all the time
<Mamarok> jussi01: seriously, why nbot #ubuntu-irc? It is already low traffic
<Mamarok> not*
<Mamarok> I am weary of yet another channel every 2 weeks, it splits of the effort and we are already there by defautl
<Mamarok> what's next, the #ubuntu-advanced? the -beginners already is unusable IMHO
<Myrtti> oh boy, this makes me laugh
<Flannel> jussi01: I can just see this turning into a "take it to -irc-helpers" comments from -ot.  People don't want to be in four channels just so they can give support and socialize.
<Mamarok> Flannel: but in -ot would really be the wrong place
<Flannel> (You are advocating four channels right now if they want to socialize and provide support, #u, -ot, -irc-helpers, -meta.  that's a *lot* to ask for volunteers)
<Flannel> Mamarok: It's what the bulk of -ot used to be, ironically enough.
 * jussi01 thinks people fail to realise how big this community is, and that we cant just have our little corner here, and do things without organisation. 
<Mamarok> so again, why not -irc?
<jussi01> Flannel: no its not.
<Mamarok> jussi01: I think we don't fail to realise that at all, we are in a bazillion channels already
<mneptok> Mamarok: if i am banned from #ubuntu-us-nm (or any other loco channel) then -irc is used for such things
<Myrtti> oh no, we should use QUERY FOR SUCH THINGS!
<Myrtti> SISSIES
<Myrtti> *DING*
<Myrtti> btw, mirctr people on #ubuntu again
<Myrtti> !staff | ^  mirctr warriors?
<ubottu> ^  mirctr warriors?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> Myrtti: ban the ident?
<Myrtti> mneptok: can you think of a quick way of kicking them too?
<Myrtti> yeah.
<mneptok> think i got 'em all
<Myrtti> the problem with this is that I'd love to know if they are up to something or not
<mneptok> mIRC users from Turkey? if they're not up to something, it's because they are only awaiting instructions.
<Myrtti> oh, looking at #freenode, someone reported that they query spammed in turkis
<Myrtti> h
<Myrtti> [10:42] < FrozenFire> "of burasý çok sýkýcý diðer tarafa gecelim ekle >>>>>  tugce213"
<Myrtti> told him to join #ubuntu-ops the next time to report it
 * mneptok bats his eylashes at Myrtti 
<Madpilot> what's the situation with ops powa in the shiny new -irc-helpers?
 * Myrtti pours a bit of brandy in her coffee
<Mamarok> at 10:58? wow :)
<Madpilot> starting the day off right, Myrtti?
<Myrtti> I think the discussion on the mailing list and here requires me to strengthen myself
 * jussi01 wanders off for lunch
 * Mamarok really needs a script for konversation
<Madpilot> Myrtti, the sun's always over the yardarm somewhere, right?
<Mamarok> my scripting abilities are very, very little
<Myrtti> besides, if I'd be really foolhardy, I'd have some of fernet branca.
<Myrtti> that would be HC
<Mamarok> Myrtti: make it a hot Fernet Branca :)
<Myrtti> one wonders what [11:56] ~~~ubuntuCEO [~bill@S010600212986be6b.vc.shawcable.net] is up to
<Myrtti> bazhang: welcome to the wonderful world of GuadaLinex users
<bazhang> Myrtti, hehe
<Myrtti> I was about to mute 49.Red-80-24-67.staticIP.rima-tde.net
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> enough of this
<Myrtti> aaaaah. blessed silence
 * elky scrambles to touch wood.
<jpds> elky: Why not torchwood?
<Myrtti> anyone with floodbot fu?
<Myrtti> they've gone bonkers
<jussi01> Myrtti: whats needed?
<elky> jpds, why yes being armed with a piece of flaming wood would be somewhat comforting the next time b decides to ask #f for global announce privs.
<bazhang> -ot is good for something after all
<Myrtti> OOO MAIL
<elky> jpds, he's moaning about trolls now, and i'm cacking myself again
<Myrtti> is there a common opinion on should we do guard off on the core channels?
<Seeker`> huh? "guard off"
<Myrtti> Seeker`: read: tell Chanserv to get out from the channel
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Myrtti> benhur...
<Myrtti> that ident makes me shiver
<tsimpson> Myrtti: you only really need guard on if you expect the channel to become empty at sometime
<tsimpson> mostly to preserve modes and topic
<Myrtti> tsimpson: yes, I know, which is why I asked if there is a common opinion. #xubuntu has chanserv on it.
<tsimpson> I don't think we have a policy on it, it's up to the channel
<tsimpson> it doesn't make much of a difference to how the channel work
<tsimpson> +s
<Seeker`> if there is a pote tial benefit from havibg it there and no disadvabtage, why remove it?
<MenZa> tsimpson: there's a channel mode now to preserve that, iirc
<MenZa> +P
<MenZa> +P (permanent channel) This mode may only be set by freenode staff. Once set, the channel will not be deleted when it becomes empty. Additionally, the +b, +e, +I and +q lists have higher capacity to make channel forwarding easier. NOTE: Permanent channels could still be erased by catastrophic network failures.
<tsimpson> MenZa: yeah, but that needs staff intervention
<MenZa> tsimpson: oh sure, but that's not something we generally have problems with -- after all, we are the biggest namespace. ;)
<Myrtti> must    not    kill     everyone      spanish
<jussi01> Myrtti: take a break if you need it! :)
<Myrtti> sadly, my annoyance of people who can't understand their native language enough to get the point that the channel is English only and would prefer the discussion on their native language to happen elsewhere, doesn't go away no matter how long break I take. I've got this thing with lack of reading comprehension, which I think is a bad thing for an IRC user to have, that annoys me.
<Myrtti> oh christ
 * MenZa hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I'm going to clear out some of the mutes
<Pici> okay
<Myrtti> QED.
<christel> MenZa: +P isnt new! it was a hyperionism we decided to keep with seven, been around since forevar :)
<jpds> #bzr has it for example.
<MenZa> christel: sshhh
<Pici> holllaaaaaa
<Myrtti> STOP! HOLA TIME!
<Pici> :D
<Myrtti> ;___________________;
<Pici> ._________.
<jpds> Myrtti: You don't want to know what he just said.
 * Myrtti weeps on jpds' shoulder
<Myrtti> jpds: good thing google fails in translation, then
<Pici> I was just going to say that
<jpds> Myrtti: That's cause he got the spelling wrong too.
<Myrtti> how come I'm not surprised
<Myrtti> I wonder, would Portugal mind if their amount of seacoast would increase a bit, like, double?
<Pici> blarghghghfffl
 * Myrtti laughs hysterically
<Myrtti> Pici: "take a break if you need it! :)"
<Pici> I almost /removed myself for the heck of it
<Myrtti> bets are in, how many minutes until the next HOLA TIEM? prize: an energy drink effervascent tablet!
<Pici> Myrtti: Do you have a moment for a pm?
<Myrtti> sure
<jpds> Myrtti: ...
<jpds> Myrtti: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=9278
<Myrtti> oo, scary blue screen
<Myrtti> a scary blue login screen
<Pici> ubuntu/ubuntu
<Pici> hehe
<Myrtti> it's all foreign :-( *google translate*
<jpds> Reading guadalinex was bad enough for me.
<Pici> How did they even find the rt@ address?
<jpds> They didn't.
<maco> er.. <Freenode:#ubuntu> Homely_Girl needs to find an eligible geek in west Wales! :)  <-- would it be wrong to ask her to be a little less flirtatious?
<Pici> oh, that was to mailman
<jpds> maco: Not when she's left, no.
<Pici> maco: if you need to say something, probably best to do it in pm to prevent a convesation in #ubuntu about it.
<maco> i recall her saying something like "i'll love whichever one of you guys help me" and i said "what if its not a guy?" and she said "i dont go that way" or something
<Pici> oh dear
<Trek> it seems that somehow someone spoofed the host name of my laptop, and spammed #ubuntu, resulting in a ban on the host name.  This causes an issue when my connection drops everysooften, preventing my alternate nickname from connecting.  any way to resolve this?
<jpds> 17:20:34 [!] Netsplit *.net <-> *.split ← awesome.
<Trek> repost: it seems that somehow someone spoofed the host name of my laptop, and spammed #ubuntu, resulting in a ban on the host name.  This causes an issue when my connection drops everysooften, preventing my alternate nickname from connecting.  any way to resolve this?
<Trek> or do I go bother #ubuntu-irf?
<Trek> or do I go bother #ubuntu-irc *?
<Trek> repost: it seems that somehow someone spoofed the host name of my laptop, and spammed #ubuntu, resulting in a ban on the host name.  This causes an issue when my connection drops everysooften, preventing my alternate nickname from connecting.  any way to resolve this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Quick question, should we report the ctcp thingies from other people?
<Seeker`> Where was the CTCP thingy sent from?
<SpaceGhostC2C> To myself. should I paste the line?
<SpaceGhostC2C> * Received a CTCP VERSION from frigg
<SpaceGhostC2C> That's really all I got.
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: frigg is a freenode service bot
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici, okay. I was just wondering. Sorry about that.
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect
<SpaceGhostC2C> Thank you.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> CrashOverride called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sighs
 * MenZa hugs Pici
<jpds> http://stats.bit.nl/munin/dmz.bit.nl/ubuntu.dmz.bit.nl-trackerstats.html
<hunt> Hi, I tried to join #kubuntu but I get the message that I'm banned, the thing is... I've never ever been in #kubuntu before...
<ikonia> hunt: it's because you're using the web gateway
<ikonia> hunt: the floodbots should allow you access but it appears they have not, one moment please
<ikonia> hunt: could you leave #ubuntu and try to join #kubuntu it should forward you to another channel
<hunt> +ikonia: [16:16] == #kubuntu  Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<hunt> it doesnt work
<hunt> any other advise what I could do?
<jpds> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+lang/tlh
<tsimpson> hunt: try again now
<hunt> worked thanks :)
<tsimpson> I don't really know why it didn't, but oh well
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-04
<SpaceGhostC2C> I need some help. It sounds stupid.
<Pici> That didn't sound that stupid.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not what I'm talking about.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I would like it if someone would mute me in #ubuntu.
<Pici> Er, why?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Having people over and umm getting less than sober. I don't want to do anything terribly irrevocable.
<Pici> Just /part
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici, It's not that it's on the screen.
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: Its not something we usually do.  I hate to sound blunt, but you're going to have to control yourself.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici, oh god. This could be really funny or really bad.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Or both.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Must focus on not saying anything stupid.
<Seeker`> SpaceGhostC2C: Anything else we can help you with?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Oh god. I'm still in this place.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I hope you don't mind me just /part'ing
<elky> ...
<Flannel> ,,,
<Seeker`> ???
<elky> !!!
<elky> did aubade really get klined?
<Flannel> er, he's in -ot right now, so if he did, he doesn't know it
<Flannel> elky: What makes you think he got a ticket on the k train?
<Seeker`> 05:33:42- ~s~ aubade < (~18a44196@gateway/web/freenode/x-ymcnocymvqwpdzls) has quit [K-Lined]
<Seeker`> ^ that, in all likelyhood
<Flannel> Where was that? 30 some odd minutes ago? or hours?
<Seeker`> bout 30 mins or so
<Seeker`> he rejoined shortly after
<Seeker`> anyway, bedtime
<elky> yeah, he's switched between webchat and a real address too.
<elky> so i'm confuzzled
<tonyyarusso> elky: Yeah, I have no idea what the deal is there.  You'd have to ask #freenode.  Maybe web gateway users get nailed by misfires or something weird.
<ubottu> kaddi_ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> [Kubuntu8-5] (~pearlcomp@S0106002185020468.cc.shawcable.net): pearlcompany.ca ^^
<bazhang> blck_mn now in -ot
<bazhang> any help in #kubuntu ?
<MrsSpaceGhostC2C> Hello.
<MrsSpaceGhostC2C> I just registered my nick, MrsSpaceGhost and I can't log into it. It says it's in use.
<nalioth> MrsSpaceGhostC2C: #freenode is a better place to go for network support
<MrsSpaceGhostC2C> I wanted to setup irc so I can get on #ubuntu-offtopic with my husband. Can't you  help me here?
<bazhang> kubuntu8-5 back in #kubuntu as BANNED
<mneptok> ikonia: dude, inappropriate
<ikonia> what ?
<mneptok> ikonia: recommending suicide
<ikonia> I didn't
<ikonia> he said use windows
<mneptok> oh ... sorry. wrong nick
<mneptok> i thought i saw "tomatoes"
<ikonia> yes, tomatoes said "ok I'll use windows"
<ikonia> I said "do that then"
<mneptok> 01:41 < tomatoes7> maybe i'll commit suicide
<mneptok> i thought you were replying to that. i thought "holy crap, ikonia has lost all hope."
<ikonia> 08:41 < tomatoes7> nah...i'll just use windows
<mneptok> :)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> 08:41 < ikonia> tomatoes7: ok - do that then
<ikonia> just ignored that childish line
<Myrtti> MEH.
<|_ocke> can i please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic now?
<|_ocke> it's been like a month or something
<topyli> Flannel, ^
<|_ocke> can i please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic? i haven't said anything inappropriate in a couple months...
<|_ocke> and i won't
<topyli> not quite true, you were banned one month ago for that :)
<|_ocke> wasn't it more than a month?
<|_ocke> cmon man
<|_ocke> i'm sorry, and i also quit drinking so much
<|_ocke> can i please just hang out there?
<topyli> anyway, i'm looking at logs and looks like Flannel said he'd like to remove the ban. so i guess he will once he's awake and around
<|_ocke> i won't even talk, i just wanna be part of the community
<topyli> i can't say for sure of course
<elky> what the hell was that?
<|_ocke> what?
<elky> oh, i just glanced at the backscroll of #defocus right before looking in here to see the above. I didn't realise you were still in here and confused #defocus and -offtopic for a moment.
<|_ocke> i have trouble with that
<|_ocke> i'm in way too many channels for my own good
<topyli> common problem!
<topyli> |_ocke, you might as well go about your day, i'm sure Flannel will poke you once he's conscious again
<|_ocke> yeah i'm doing that
<topyli> good, good. what i mean is you don't need to idle here for that to happen :)
<|_ocke> oh
<|_ocke> but..
<|_ocke> why
<|_ocke> i like to idle here
<|_ocke> it makes me feel like i'm part of the important people
<elky> |_ocke, you might want to refer to the /topic
<topyli> |_ocke, we still have a policy against idling here, as you know. please /part this channel, as we are unable to help right now. we'll pass your message on of course
<|_ocke> gah ok
<Myrtti> should we have permanent +z on #ubuntu?
<topyli> um, so people with +o can see muted messages? does it do any good when nobody's really +o?
<Myrtti> I stay as +o sometimes to see if the person has stopped
<topyli> that works, yeah
<Myrtti> the bots automatically set +z -z, but they also override the +z automatically if I've set it manually and somebody floods
<topyli> i sure don't see any *harm* in having +z permanently, but then again there are lots of things i don't know about irc
<Myrtti> Maja___ on #ubuntu...
<Myrtti> yeah, I knew that would come
<Myrtti> already was in #maemo with that question
<Myrtti> fail
<Myrtti> fail²
<Myrtti> see, it's a sign it should be just #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> right, I'm off to get my head radiated and examined.
<Myrtti> take care of #ubuntu
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<bazhang> bettyfordfailed = alteregoa
<Pici> and?
<Pici> Did we ban them yet?
<bazhang> see the comment in #ubuntu ? tony clifton emulator?
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (BettyFord-failed)
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, erUSUL said: !no, wubi is <reply>Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pici> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<genii> I find it funny to see "Wubi" and "safe" in the same sentence
<Myrtti> so, has the discussion on the mailing list died altogether?
<Myrtti> I would have thought the conversation would go for few more days
<Myrtti> (or did I poke my head into the hornets nest now?)
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Pici> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I haven't wrote my thoughts yet
<Tm_T> so it's not entirely dead just yet (;
<Myrtti> oh, I see.
<Tm_T> I have some thoughts gathered, but I need some time to write it to sensible form
<Myrtti> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Pici> zealot/zzt/zlt seems to have a lot of hosts.
<ubottu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Trek> not to constantly torture you all, but regarding #ubuntu and users:
<Trek> you've got someone coming in with multiple connections at once
<ikonia> Trek: how, what's up
<Pici> augh, its trek again
<Trek> read above two messages
<Trek> yes, i'm not torturing you about me this time :P
<Pici> Which use?
<Pici> user?
<Trek> * 13WAABW4Z (~PeterT@c-65-96-203-35.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Trek> * 20QAAC1PE (~PeterT@c-65-96-203-35.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Trek> according to my end at least they're the same user
<ikonia> tha'ts only 2 users
<Trek> same connection
<ikonia> now there is only 1
<Trek> :)
<Trek> i've seen that tactic with spammers before
<Trek> on multiple IRC servers
<Trek> wanted to let you know.  :)
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> I agree its suspicious, but if they're not doing anything, I'd rather not get rid of them.
<ikonia> it was only 2 users
<ikonia> and he logged out one
<ikonia> so it was probably just his connection dropped and reconnected, or opened 2 sessions by accident
<Trek> interesting though the timelogs on my end show connectivity at the same time
<Trek> true
<mneptok> IMO, there's no point in worrying about a problem that does not (yet?) exist.
<Tm_T> someone should look for #k ?
<Tm_T> gone ->
<genii> Tm_T: I'm mostly here for the next 15 minutes, work just quieted down some
<ikonia> alvarezp: hello there, do you need help with something ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-05
<jpds> tsimpson: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jpds/ubuntu-bots/bugs-via-launchpad-api
<jpds> tsimpson: old login_with() method implemented.
<MenZa> Huzzah, jpds.
<Random832> if there is really a rule against telling people how to set a root password, it should be in the IrcGuidelines page
<jpds> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Random832> yeah but there's nothing telling me, as someone helping people out, that in advance, unless someone beats me to it and i happen to see it
<MenZa> Random832: It's not so much as there is a rule against telling people how to set a root password, but people who help out should perhaps inform the person it's not very good practice, and that they shouldn't do it.
<MenZa> There's no 'hard' rule on it.
<Random832> eh
<maco> anyone smell a troll on rhinoserious
<maco> ?
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Can someone deal with the rhinoserious  troll, thanks)
<genii> maco: Does that answer?
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (are you there¿¿ please put order)
<ubottu> arghh2d2 called the ops in #ubuntu (maco is seriously trolling this channel and blaming it on others)
<maco> wtfs?
<elky> i'm confused...
<gord> trolls hunt in packs sometimes
<elky> i'm trying to figure wth is going on
<ardchoille> We need help in #ubuntu, the ops trigger isn't helping
<ardchoille> several people continue OT including maco and she should know better
<maco> rhino asked if there's a more hardcore version of ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from rhinoserious)
<maco> a bunch of us said no, or if you want a more 1337 distro try debian, gentoo, red hat, etc
<maco> i suggested being an alpha tester on lucid if they wanted a challenge
<elky> I'm trying to follow while on the end of a work call...
<maco> rhino said but that guy just told me ubuntu's no good (because someone said debian or red hat)
<maco> particularly if its not filling its users needs
<maco> i said its aimed at normal users, but if you want a challenge either go for a distro with a harder repetutation or get on the developer track
<maco> rhino said they were a normal user
<elky> you were trying to steer him in absence of any other way to deal?
<maco> i wondered if they meant power user and if so, well you can certainly be a power user on ubuntu, just ignore the gui
<maco> elky: pretty much
<MTecknology> I had an idea - would you guys ever consider -n on this channel so if we want to pop in here to send you a message we don't need to?
<maco> whats -n?
<maco> i dont know what these magic channel modes do
<MTecknology> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<MTecknology> +n prevents externals sends
<MTecknology> -n would let us say something in here without joining
<genii> The rhino went to -ot
<MTecknology> I noticed
<MTecknology> I just mean in the future
<maco> willingly?
<MTecknology> instead of /join #ubuntu-ops; blah blah; /part   /msg #ubuntu-ops blah blah
<MTecknology> instead of /join #ubuntu-ops; blah blah; /part  there would be just   /msg #ubuntu-ops blah blah  **
<maco> thats kinda cool
<MTecknology> from outside I could also do..
<maco> MTecknology: if youre wanting a way to call ops without it visible in the channel, i guess /msg ubottu ops | in #channel FOO is being a jerk
<MTecknology> there, I was accidentally sending to oftc :P
<maco> ooh that was in different text
<maco> howd you do that?
<MTecknology> maco: I was trying to go for less typing and not calling !ops in the channel
<MTecknology>   /notice #ubuntu-ops rhinoserious is causing others to get into an ugly argument
<maco> nifty
<maco> im more used to /msg than /notice. that explains the PM's i get that are in a different colour of text!
<MTecknology> I could pretty easily  /alias NU NOTICE #ubuntu-ops  as well
<MTecknology> anyone could do that; then they could use /NU #ubuntu blah blah
<MTecknology>    !ops in a channel seems to encourage those that are trying to cause issues
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> MTecknology: like how people use !troll in an attacking manner?
<MTecknology> ya
<maco> MTecknology: ubottu doesnt care about whitespace it seems ;)
<MTecknology> it caught the first part but it didn't know what the command was
<MTecknology> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MTecknology>  !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<MTecknology> hrm....
<MTecknology>      !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> MTecknology: the fact you had text after it without a | confused it
<genii> !mx
<maco> !me | maybe?
<ubottu> maybe?: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<maco> oh
<maco> hehe forgot m-e spelled a word
<MTecknology> You know what would be awesome - just an idea that probably isn't that great.....
<maco> (yet is still awesome? :P)
<MTecknology> if Ubuntu members could tell a bot to quiet a user for x minutes
<MTecknology> or just ubuntu members that are trustworthy enough for it....
<maco> dont think non-ops can quiet
<MTecknology> when ops aren't available, /msg QuietBot <nick> <reason>
<MTecknology> then it puts a quiet on the user for say 5min while an op has time to come in and see what happened and deal with it
<MTecknology> maybe by telling the bot to not remove +q after 5min or adding +b
<elky> folks become members for various reasons and don't necessarily need to demonstrate level-headedness in irc conversations.
<MTecknology> that's why I mentioned maybe just a list of trusted members
<MTecknology> there's members that sit in channels and are level headed during those situations. I try to be one - I'm getting better.. - I have work to do.. ;; they could be taght how they should correctly approach the user, then if that doesn't work the notice to this channel, and last resort for them is slow op response they can add the +q via a quietbot
<MTecknology> It's obviously just a random idea that popped into my head, sat there a short bit, sounded awesome, I started speaking -- but the idea could be refined and perhaps be very useful
<elky> MTecknology, they'd be subject to the same issues that carrying the whole op banner would give. Making a bot that can anonymously mute folk at the whim of a "trusted member" is going to be a complicated thing to manage reprimand wise
<MTecknology> if a bot like that existed it would have to notice thise channel when that happens with info - same as an !ops call
<elky> i think it's also not something freenode is going to like us doing. the server lacks half-ops for reason.
<MTecknology> elky: there's a VOP template in chanserv that does that
<elky> then there's no need for a bot.
<elky> float it at the next ircc meeting. i'm really not optimistic about the logistics of it, but there might as well be discussion about it.
<MTecknology> It was just a nifty idea I thought of - maybe just have a list of users that can +q only
<Flannel> Do old *!*@foobar ban masks not work anymore?
<ubottu> meowbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<vimpulse> Flannel:  hi.  Just curious:  if I may ask -- why *did* you op yourself just now in -offtopic?
<Flannel> vimpulse: Because all y'all need to be reminded to stop being idiots
 * maco giggles
<maco> Flannel: no they dont
<maco> Flannel: theres a new way
<vimpulse> Flannel:  do you mean the guy pretending to be a bot, and me pretending to send him commands?  :)
<maco> i think its nick:ident@host
<maco> er wait sorry
<maco> nick:name@host
<maco> or nick:~ident@host
<Flannel> maco: So *all* the old bans don't work?
<maco> Flannel: i thought there was supposed to be some sort of migration....
<maco> but that new bans you set, you need to do the new way
<mneptok> Flannel: the symtax you quoted has been part of the IRC RFC since forever. breaking it would be massively stipud.
<Flannel> maco: That's just mutes, bans didn't change except for forwards, as far as I've read.
<maco> Flannel: oh ok
<Flannel> mneptok: I know.  But why is someone whos banned able to join a channel?
<maco> in that case my attempt at reading "what's new" failed
<Flannel> did "being banned" change definitions or something?
<Flannel> (|_ocke in -ot)
<mneptok> Flannel: maybe a disconnect between banmask and cloaking?
<mneptok> the ban depends on the cloak
<Flannel> Yeah
<mneptok> he can /join, then ID, and not actually be kicked
<Flannel> Right, except he rejoined with the cloak
<maco> ooh tricky
<mneptok> has he been active? can he /msg the channel?
<Flannel> I haven't asked, but his re-join was cloaked
<mneptok> weird
<mneptok> God, i was in -ot for ~2 minutes and i feel like i actually lost IQ points :P
<bazhang> ha
<topyli> Flannel, he was here yesterday for ban removal service. i adviced him to talk to you. he did not get in touch?
<Flannel> topyli: I was asleep, no.  I wanted to double check re: the ban and stuff before talking with him.
<Flannel> On a related note, there's no reason lots of people couldn't have taken care of him
<topyli> the ban itself is a standard locke ban
<Flannel> Yeah, but why was he able to join cloaked?
<topyli> no idea
<Flannel> semitones: How can we help you today?
<semitones> Someone posted a link to this channel in #ubuntu-offtopic -- I was just following it to see where it led. I'll be leaving then
<Flannel> vimpulse is being oddly pushy about that conversation (it also started completely out of the blue)
<Flannel> Apparently ircd 7 does that quit/rejoin thing when you identify.
<Flannel> Pretty stupid.  (You don't actually leave)
<Myrtti> ohai MTecknology, whazzup?
<Myrtti> oh, btw, HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<Myrtti> habla español?
<Myrtti> *cough*
<Myrtti> Flannel: it's to force IRC clients to refresh the hostname info
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> aperson called the ops in #kubuntu (bruker)
<jussi01> I love it when they just quit after an ops call...
<Mamarok> he left by himself
<Myrtti> it feels really weird to give bf instructions on how to deal with his work server at #ubuntu
<jussi01> lol
<elky> Myrtti, hahaha!
<topyli> "noob"
<Myrtti> hm, opinions, I'm tempted to kick
<Myrtti> awww what a hostname
<Myrtti> [11:18] < ardchoille> !away> linucks[afk]
<Myrtti> [11:18] < linucks[afk]> I'll change my nickname if I want to, if you're not  happy, kick and ban me.
<Myrtti> your call
<elky> +1
<topyli> probably the best way to get the message across in such a case
<Myrtti> anodesni: oh ok, since everybody knows...
<Myrtti> *GNAAAAHHH*
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<nigel_nb> does #launchpad come within the purview of ops?
<nigel_nb> If so, there is some kind of broken bot/autojoin script in there that keeps joining and parting
<topyli> #launchpad is outside our scope
<nigel_nb> topyli, thanks.  I'll ask freenode staff then
<topyli> thanks
<mneptok> niko: same person in #bzr, if you don't mind
<niko> we aren't in bzr access list, mneptok
<mneptok> niko: ah yes. just christe l
<Myrtti> joininfo.pl is useless for me
<Myrtti> too much noise
<Myrtti> aw, cute
<bazhang> #ubuntulive an official channel ? registered by teknotus
<Myrtti> I doubt it
<bazhang> ok thanks
<theMAN> hi
<Myrtti> hi
<Myrtti> theMAN: whazzup today?
<theMAN> i'd like to know why i am still banned
<Myrtti> according to the bantracker, you're not
<Myrtti> which channel do you mean?
<theMAN> i mean #ubuntu
<Myrtti> well, I see you talking there
<theMAN> sorry, i don't know what 'bantracker' is
<Myrtti> it's the way we keep track on the bans
<theMAN> because I have a workaround
<theMAN> :)
<theMAN> my nick is banned
<Myrtti> you know, banevasion isn't a good way to start a conversation
<theMAN> why?
<theMAN> anyway, i think my ban period is over now
<Myrtti> because it's against freenode rules
<Myrtti> and we could downright ask you to be klined for that
<theMAN> what does 'klined' mean?
<Myrtti> banned from the network.
<theMAN> that is bad :(
<theMAN> why am i always wrong :(
<Myrtti> if some other op is around, they could continue with you from this, I have to run
<theMAN> bye
<theMAN> i have run as well then
<theMAN> i thought this would be helpful but alas
<Myrtti> it would if you'd tell the nickname. we're not clairvoyants
<Myrtti> -->
<theMAN> i am scared now
<theMAN> but seriously the ban time is way over now
<theMAN> i think i am banned forever
<theMAN> :(
<Myrtti> if you'd tell the nickname which is banned, we could actually start the discussion
<theMAN> the nick is 'mkanyicy'
<theMAN> xchat says i am banned when i connect with it
<Myrtti> ikonia ^
<theMAN> yes?
<theMAN> what does 'ikonia ^' mean?
<theMAN> i have to go now because there is no one to handle this here
<theMAN> or is interested to
<theMAN> help
<MenZa> theMAN: You've been informed of your appeals process previously. Please refer to that.
<theMAN> and that is a bit funny
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (ngw)
<DJones> Can somebody have a look into #ubuntu ngw & a couple of other with .pl hosts
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ngw)
<Tm_T> DJones: sorry but I have roughly 30 % packet loss, doesn't do good for ssh connection ):
<DJones> no probs, its been caught anyway, the nicks i noticed were ngw/guest2036/wielebna on the same lines
<Tm_T> I'm gone ->
<bazhang> ah theman is mkanyicy77 it seems
<ikonia> Myrtti: you called
<ikonia> reading scroll back
<bazhang> ikonia, see my comment directly above
<MenZa> He just is to be left alone, I guess.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he's in python under another nick, so not in #ubuntu , so I don't care
<bazhang> then he parted #ubuntu
<ikonia> he's tried to dodge twice and I've caught him, so I'm not discussing anything until he stops
<Myrtti> ikonia: that's  a new ip to ban then
<ikonia> yup, he's using a 3g customer account and it seems to change a lot
<Pici> Myrtti: poke, do you have a moment?
 * genii makes a large pot of coffee
<ikonia> keep an eye out for coyo in #ubuntu, he was ctcp sending files to people, he said it was his client trying to send his avatar and he doesn't know why - I find it odd as it was kirvc client, and he knew how to disable it straight away, which if he didn' tknow why it was doing it, he wouldn't know. It's turned off now, but keep an eye for it happeneing again as I'm not certain it was legit
<genii> Bleh. "ubuntu" calling !factoid is hurting my eyes because both them and the bot have the same nick colour in my client
<Tm_T> genii: colours in irc?!
 * Tm_T hides
<genii> Smartass
<jussi01> ikonia: its a normal kvirc thing.
 * genii makes more coffee
<Tm_T> genii: if you knew
 * Tm_T smiles widely, his PC booted, shaky, squeeky, but running for a moment atleast
<genii> Hm
<genii> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<genii> I'm thinking .. to run programs ...    into ..to run command-line (see !cli ) programs ..   or similar
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> brrrh, see you later ->
<ikonia> jussi01: cool, good to know.
<genii> Does anyone have an objection to the !sudo edit?
<genii> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> I've been called?
<ubottu> In #launchpad, doctormo said: !Forking is an important part of FOSS, checks and balances. Lesson 102.
<jpds> orly.
<Myrtti> back on the computer again
<MenZa> \o Myrtti
<Myrtti> now if I'd only get the smell of smoke out of the apartment properly
<MenZa> It's still there?
<bazhang> there was a fire?
<Myrtti> bazhang: I might have absently measured too little water to my rice before microwaving
<Myrtti> MenZa: the biowaste bin is still inside, with the burnt rice in it
<bazhang> Myrtti, everyone OK?
<Myrtti> I made a tactical decision to move the bin to the balcony for now
<Myrtti> yeah, it's only smoke
<bazhang> ah phew
<topyli> Myrtti, let's not ever marry!
<Myrtti> you're married already, silly
<topyli> oh yeah
<topyli> phew!
<topyli> what was she thinking! :(
<Myrtti> I've not had the best of weeks anyway. Spending money in excess depresses me, especially if it's nothing pretty or fun
<Myrtti> althought these MRI pictures are kind of fun
<Myrtti> but depressing too
<topyli> well, money spent on stuff like rent, travel, or (i guess) medical expenses feels like the money was simply taken from you
<topyli> compared to money spent on a steak or a pint or a lollipop
<Myrtti> arghh2d2 is a bit disturbing fellow to my eyes
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> seems to be an arch troll
<bazhang> going to remove
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<genii> Hm. How do you answer something like: <catzz> how to write with fire? :)                           I'm so tempted to just recommend a flamethrower
<Pici> genii: I was having similar thoughts
<bazhang> its in ccsm
<Pici> Yeah, I know
<mneptok> "Plug your monitor into 2-phase 600-volt power."
<mneptok> your monitor will immediately write "you need a new monitor"
<topyli> my monitor keeps writing that anyway all the time
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<Pici> Anyone happen to remember if we have a factoid for the linux directory structure?
<bazhang> seems there is one
<Pici> and?
<jussi01> Pici: I cant find one
<Myrtti> !search structure
<ubottu> Found: dri, lsb, revu, relationship, partner
<Pici> :(
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview this?
<Pici> Well, we should have one, and mention 'man hier' in it
<jussi01> yeah, that reminds me
<jussi01> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> dual trolling?
<Pici> who?
<bazhang> plustax
<jussi01> !no, cli is <reply>The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<bazhang>   its !files/dirs/file/fhs for the above link
<Myrtti> oh, thanks for the tip
<Pici> bazhang: ty :)
<bazhang> Pici, np :)
<Pici> !files ~= s/$/see also: man hier/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> oops
<Pici> !files ~= s/see /  see /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> what the heck
<ubottu> plustax called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> ty Myrtti
 * Myrtti facepalms
<ubottu> calebgamb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<calebgamb> plustax was mean to me
<plustax> Hi there. I would like to report a user sending me distasteful PM's. This the place to do that?
<plustax> calebgamb is that user.
<calebgamb> "fucking faggot nigger niggity nig nig NIGGERHORSE" THATS WHAT PLUSTAX SAID TO ME BLARFG
<plustax> Dude. You don't need to paste things like that in here. and you don't need to pm me with things like that either. Please stop.
<tsimpson> if it's in pm, #freenode is where you report it
<tsimpson> and *PLEASE* stop repeating it in public channels
<plustax> seriously. Thanks tsimpson
<plustax> Some people are just childish.
<bazhang> plustax, please don't idle here
<plustax> ok
<Myrtti> can I just kick them both?
<Gary> I nearly did just then
<bazhang> guntbert, hi
<guntbert> hi, I just noticed that the topic of #xubuntu doesn't mention public logging ...
<bazhang> good point thanks guntbert
<guntbert> bazhang: you're welcome :-)
<Myrtti> but the entrymsg mentions it
<bazhang> ah right
<bazhang> my mistake :(
<ikonia> JrodDCX: going to stop with the persistant ban dodging ?
<JrodDCX> huh?
<JrodDCX> maybe you think im someone else?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> jaycool
<JrodDCX> i wish that was my name lamo
<JrodDCX> do we have the same ip ?
<ikonia> ok, until you start telling the truth I'm not discussing it any more, please leave the channel
<JrodDCX> ok.... well this is a nice welcome to this irc thing im only 17 . ok thanks i guess ?
<ikonia> bye
<JrodDCX> bye i wish i knew what you where talking about
<ikonia> bye
<Myrtti> *PLIRP*
<mneptok> !fr ~= s/ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: !fr ~= s/ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> !fr ~= s/ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<mneptok> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mneptok> !fr ~= s/ubuntu-fr/ubuntu\-fr\,\ ou\ \#ubuntu\-qc\ pour\ les\ Quebecois
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<mneptok> !fr ~= s/ubuntu-fr/ubuntu\-fr\,\ ou\ \#ubuntu\-qc\ pour\ les\ Quebecois/
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu\-fr\,\ ou\ \#ubuntu\-qc\ pour\ les\ Quebecois
<mneptok> chroist
<mneptok> ubottu: forget !fr
<ubottu> I know nothing about !fr yet, mneptok
<topyli> wrong! do it again!
<mneptok> it doesn't work if i don't escape it, it doesn't work when i do.
<mneptok> ubottu: forget fr
<ubottu> I'll forget that, mneptok
<topyli> yeah you're better off doing the whole thing
<ikonia> see #ubuntu-irc
<mneptok> ubottu: fr is Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ubottu> But fr already means something else!
<mneptok> FFS
<ikonia> hello JayCool
<JayCool> i wasn't trying to ban dodge i just thought i let me back in
<JayCool> it*
<ikonia> ok - we've just discussed this in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> you knew you where banned, you've been told multiple times, that's why you change nicknames and ip's
<ikonia> if you want to discuss this - start being honest
<topyli> JayCool, just to make things clear, ban dodging is  very unwise. don't do it
<JayCool> yes i knew i had been , but i wasnt sure for how long and if you forgave me (i guess not )
<ikonia> JayCool: you'd been kicked multiple times for ban doding, you knew you where banned
<ikonia> again - the quicker you start being honest, the quicker we can look at resolving this
<JayCool> ok i understand im sorry i wanted to know when i could come back
<JayCool> im sorry
<ikonia> JayCool: not at the moment, your behaviour is still unacceptable and I don't believe you're sorry
<ikonia> I hav eno confidence that you are telling the truth based on the silly lies you told when you came in here as JrodDCX 10 minutes ago
<ikonia> (and your persistant attempts to flaunt the channel rules)
<JayCool> i relly am but i dont seem to be able to make you not hate me
<mneptok> JayCool: you just lied to the entire ops team 15 minutes ago. IMO, you're sorry because now there are consquences. if no one had caught your ban-dodging you'd have no regrets about neing dishonest and ban evading.
<ikonia> as I told you, no-one hates you, you just can't be trusted to interact with the channel and follow the rules
<JayCool> what did i do in the first place besides ban dodeging ?
<JayCool> off topic for a second ?
<ikonia> JayCool: you're behaviour was unacceptable trying to cause a problem in #ubuntu,
<JayCool> at least i didnt cuss you out or anything
<ikonia> JayCool: don't play dumb - you where not offtopic for a second, you had kicks and warnings and kept pushing it
<ikonia> you then played up in #ubuntu-ops after your ban
<ikonia> and you've spent the rest of the time trying to flaunt ban dodging
<ikonia> so - as I said earlier, the quicker you start being honest, the quicker we can move on
<JayCool> i dont think you'll ever let me move on :(
<ikonia> if you wish to think like that, that's you're call, but most peoples bans are short as they understand the issue and resolve it
<ikonia> "your"
<JayCool> I Understand , and im sorry , what should i do to resolve this ?
<JayCool> even if you dont beliove me yet let me know what i should do
<ikonia> stop miss-behaving, stop ban-doding, stop telling lies, wait a period of time for people to gain trust/confidence in you and come back and talk to us
<JayCool> OK im sorry , how long should i wait ?
<ikonia> come back in a week
<JayCool> thats what i was going to say !
<ikonia> super
<topyli> JayCool, people maintain these channels for your benefit, on their free time. don't assume you have a right to come in and do what you want. it's a privilege not a right. think about it as a pub :)
<topyli> all pubs have their manners, you walk in, you observe them that's all
<JayCool> i know , im sorry i just dont feel like i was a bad as some people where useing bad language and all.
<ikonia> stop trying to deflect attention
<ikonia> it doesn't matter what other people did
<ikonia> you where asked to behave and could not and persistantly do not
<ikonia> you're in this situation because of your own making, not because of what other people did/did not do
<mneptok> JayCool: "Officer, you should not arrest me for robbery! There are other people committing murder!"  <---- uhhhh ....
<mneptok> JayCool: not to mention the people using bad language *stopped* when they were asked to stop. you kept right on going being disruptive.
<JayCool> that is very fair to say and im not trying to deflect anything .
<ikonia> if you think so, fine
<ikonia> so if you'd like to come back and talk to the operators in a week we'll review your ban then
<JayCool> Ok sound good, im sorry  once again take care see ya later
<ikonia> ok, bye
<ikonia> if anyone feels confident removing the ban, please do so when he comes back. I have %0 confidence in his honesty
<ikonia> bed time - out
<topyli> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no sweat
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-06
<niko> please, someone can pastebin me last hour of #kubuntu ?
<nhandler> niko: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/05/%23kubuntu.txt
<niko> such logs miss a lot of information
<tsimpson> niko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369877/
<tsimpson> timestamps are UTC
<niko> thanks
<niko> tsimpson: you must be aware, there is segfault in konversation 23:47:04 on your log
<tsimpson> I did wonder what that was about
<niko> i explained that to a konversation dev, i hope a fix will appears soon
<tsimpson> yeah, I just read the scrollback in #konversation
<tsimpson> I just noticed something interesting, +e and -e mode changes are not sent to the channel
<tsimpson> nor +/-I
<niko> tsimpson: umode or mode ?
<tsimpson> niko: mode
<tsimpson> (channel mode)
<niko> #konversation so :)
<tsimpson> no, I mean at all
<tsimpson> not even in telnet ;)
<tsimpson> the mode change is just not sent to the channel, it still applies
<tsimpson> it gets send if you set the mode(s), but not to anyone else in the channel
<gord> !away > n4cht_zZzZ
<mnaines> Anyone here?
<Myrtti> sure
<mnaines> I would like to file a complaint against one of the ops
<Myrtti> though Ii'm falling asleep again
<mnaines> He came into ##club-ubuntu on January 31 and just started harassing me
<Myrtti> mnaines: ok...
<mnaines> Here's the pastebin of the logs...I basically limited it to the conversations between me and ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369982/
<Myrtti> you realise that people are generally allowed to join any other channel, unless they are banned?
<mnaines> Myrtti: I am not questioning why he was there
<tsimpson> you should take it up with the ops in that channel
<mnaines> tsimpson: Emma was the op in the channel at the time and actually was present during my argument with ikonia
<tsimpson> so why did she not do anything about it?
<mnaines> tsimpson: She is pretty much the only op in that room, and she was in damage control mode after the argument started...There wasn't much she could do except kick or ban
<Myrtti> I can't see anything in those logs that I'd say is harassing. You are having an argument, it happens with people.
<mnaines> Plus, there were a lot of other people trying to talk to her at the same time
<tsimpson> it is up to the ops of that channel to decide what is and what is not appropriate
<mnaines> Myrtti: The thing that concerns me is the lack of self-discipline among the ops in here...Those logs are an example that some individuals need to learn when to keep quiet and just smile and nod
<Myrtti> excuse me? eh. right.
<tsimpson> just because someone happens to be an op in an Ubuntu channel does not mean they are no longer entitled to have an opinion or express that opinion
<Myrtti> :-) *shake head* zzZzZZ
<tsimpson> as to if it was correct or not to do so, in that channel and in that way, is up to those channel ops
<mnaines> tsimpson: I'm not disagreeing there.  I'm simply saying if I was an op in another channel, I would try to behave more like an ambassador
<mnaines> Like, if emma gave me op privileges in ##c-u, and I went into #ubuntu, I'd basically have to be on my best behavior because I would be representing ##c-u
<mnaines> If I had a disagreement, I would take it to IM and voice it there
<tsimpson> I would expect you to follow the rules regardless of your access in another channel
<mnaines> tsimpson: And one of those rules is be polite
<mnaines> Of course, then you also have to consider The Golden Rule
<tsimpson> then it's an issue for channel-ops
<mnaines> tsimpson: Doesn't mean you guys can't talk to him and remind him of his conduct and the rules
<tsimpson> if you did break the rules in #ubuntu I would no join ##c-u expecting someone to do anything about it
<tsimpson> mnaines: I'm not familiar with the rules in ##club-ubuntu, so I can't remind him of them
<mnaines> tsimpson: If I was in your position and someone from ##c-u was causing trouble in #ubuntu, not only would I discipline them in #ubuntu, I would go over to ##c-u and explain the situation then see if they could talk to the guy and tell him to chill out
<tsimpson> following that logic, I should then complain to network staff, because they also use freenode?
<tsimpson> just because they are in a certain channel, does not mean it has anything to do with that channel
<tsimpson> if someones behaviour does not comply with the rules of a channel they are in, it should be dealt with in that channel
<mnaines> tsimpson: I am not disagreeing.  I am simply saying "hey.  We had a report you argued with someone in another channel.  I know there are cases where you might have a disagreement of opinion, but next time could you tone it down a bit or at least take it to IM so everyone else in that channel is not being distracted?" would be a good way to solve the issue
<tsimpson> now, if the operators of a channel feel that members of the Ubuntu IRC operator team, specifically, are continually breaking rules
<tsimpson> they are welcome to alert us and discuss it with us
<tsimpson> and we would then take appropriate action on that
<mnaines> You understand my point, though, right, tsimpson, that a little friendly reminder to tone it down or take it to IM would be enough of a solution?
<tsimpson> I don't really see how it is anything to do with us, at this time
<mnaines> tsimpson: You may be right.  If you guys don't think there was any harassment in those logs, then I shall leave
<Seeker`> it is about as relevant as asking his ISP to ask him to tone things down, seeing as he is an ambassador for thier IP address
<tsimpson> I do see an argument between you and ikonia, but people often disagree
<mnaines> tsimpson: Yes, but I feel disagreements should be discussed in IM instead of crowding an entire channel like that
<Seeker`> then tell ikonia that
<Myrtti> mnaines: why didn't you then?
<Myrtti> two people etc
<mnaines> Myrtti: Because those logs didn't show the full story...It only showed what ikonia and I talked about.  I was actually talking to more than just ikonia about those subjects
<tsimpson> that stopped you from saying, "do you mind if we continue this in /msg?"
<tsimpson> or simply ignoring him?
<mnaines> tsimpson: Or maybe it was just a brief lapse of judgment
<Myrtti> I seem to fail in logic, moar sleep
<tsimpson> I'm not here to decide who was right and who was wrong, I'm just saying it doesn't involve "us"
<mnaines> tsimpson: Very well.  I shall go then.  Thanks for clarifying things for me.
<bazhang> call up British Telecom!
<mneptok> bazhang: you don't "call up" BT, you "ring up" BT  ;)
<bazhang> mneptok, urp :)
<bazhang> sprung/spree
<bazhang> he was doing the same type of thing last weekend as well
<mneptok> hey space lamp! want to live inside my earth house? THANKS!
<Tm_T> mneptok: red 3
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tqJx86xQJQ
<mneptok> UGLY FURNITURE!
<Gary> hey mneptok
<mneptok> Gary: *wriggle*
<Gary> some of that furniture was nice :p
 * Myrtti curses aloud
<mneptok> the teardrop filled with frog eggs?
<Gary> (most of it was horrid, esp the busts and statue things)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: because I just did hit my knee painfully?
<Gary> mneptok: that was the best, it needed lasers tho
<mneptok> SORRY! sold out!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I wont even begin to tell
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I know the feeling
<ikonia> ahhhh maines crying at the home truths he got....
<Myrtti> *sighhhhhhhhh*
<Myrtti> right. Excuse me while I'll go wash my hair to prepare a visit to the hospital to see my father who has apparently broken his hip joint while being drunk. This is his second time doing that.
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> WHAT A BRILLIANT WEEK!
<topyli> broken hip sounds like a long recovery
<Tm_T> it is
<topyli> a six month hangover :(
<Tm_T> my mother has ... both? hipjoints replaced
<Tm_T> weird that even when I and Myrtti have different parents, we are twins (;)
<Tm_T> !away > [BT]Brendan
<Mamarok> topyli: do you have a minute?
<topyli> i might! :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Tm_T> someone should look at that ^
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> banned user also trying to join
<ubottu> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu (limus14)
<ikonia> hello heg
<ikonia> heg: how can we help you
<ikonia> heg: do you need anything from the ubuntu operator team/group ?
<Tm_T> hi MK-BB
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Tm_T> ok, if you see people who has "www.cyberscript.org" or anything similar in their realname, they are not up to any good, apparently
<Tm_T> I will remove those on sight, slap me if that's not desired
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from callum_)
<revolver> hi
<revolver> the removal of the ban of the nick 'mkanyicy' is long overdue, whats going on
<Tm_T> ouch, I cannot test if I'm vulnerable?
<Tm_T> not fun ):
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Shadowww)
<ardchoille> I think Shadoww in #ubuntu needs an attitude adjustment
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (shad0www_)
<jpds> Seriously.
<jpds> !staff | shad0www being a pest and ban evading.
<ubottu> shad0www being a pest and ban evading.: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> is that broad enough?
<ubottu> ipatrol_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> !away > Oxymoron^away
<jpds> We should be able to ban complete ranges like /24s.
<MarkDude> Am I in the right place? I was just opped in # ubuntu-us-or
<MarkDude> I have a few questions on how to practice some op commands. I was told official channels are not the place to practice. Some commands are not doable in practice channels. in
<topyli> loco channel ops should loiter in #ubuntu-irc :)
<MarkDude> ty topli. I will ask in there :)
<kaell> unable to join #ubuntu, have changed port to 8001
<kaell> <FloodBot1> kaell: Try « /join #ubuntu » again (if that fails, see « /topic »). Please ensure that you keep using the correct connection settings.
<jussi01> hi kaell, so what does it say when you try join?
<kaell> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<jussi01> kaell: 1 moment please
<jussi01> kaell: could you try again now please?
<jussi01> :)
<kaell> works now, thanks
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (devfda spamming dangerous rm commands)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (guest_89 is devfda, back to troll some more)
<Flannel> yes Seveas, I know.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: You just did the unpossible!
 * tonyyarusso shall try jumping across large gaps between building next
<tonyyarusso> But I'm sure it's safe to assume we should watch for further evasion nonsense.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, erUSUL said: !equiv is <reply>Do not ask if we know a program similar to window's foobar just tell us what you want to do and we can suggest a program to do it.
<mneptok> !fr
<mneptok> ubottu: fr is Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ubottu> But fr already means something else!
<mneptok> tsimpson / jussi01: any thoughts?
<Flannel> !fr
<Flannel> huh
<Flannel> Can't even get info on it
<Flannel> Oh, there it is.  massive lag.
<Flannel> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu\-fr\,\ ou\ \#ubuntu\-qc\ pour\ les\ Quebecois
<Flannel> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-07
<bazhang> thought haven_489 was banned in -ot
<ubottu> In ubottu, tbc said: architectures is Here is a list of processor architectures that Ubuntu suppports: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, tbc said: architectures is <reply> Here is a list of processor architectures that Ubuntu suppports: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (zealot flooding and trolling)
<Dominian> zealot again?
<tonyyarusso> ya
<tonyyarusso> pasting 1s and 0s...
<Dominian> yeah he was doing that crap in #fn earlier
<tonyyarusso> got highlighted from that one due to kompozer, but initially thought it was a mass-hilight - whoops.  Removed the ban, so just the remove and floodbot's temp-mute - perhaps he'll be back.
<Dominian> I'm in PM with him now.. for something in #fn... he's a bit odd
<Dominian> Maybe he'll get tired and go to bed
<mneptok> IP-v6 [~IP-v6@85.102.117.9]
<mneptok> oh the irony
<jussi01> lol
<Tm_T> mneptok: oh the ironing
 * Tm_T hides
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fakeer said: ubottu: this Supybot is so sensitive :)  Anyways..thanks..that was really annoying..
<jpds> jussi01: I'm pretty sure L-S was trolling in #u yesterday.
<jussi01> jpds: yeah, Ive seen his nick also, however that doesnt stop me from pointing him in the right direction, sometimes thats all it takes to turn a troll into a valuable contributor.
<Tm_T> jussi01: indeed
<Myrtti> breaken languake maeks difficult helpings.
<elky> i no rite.
<Myrtti> [14:55] < acrush> i am using a slow net can i increase it fastly by anyway n  linux??
<Myrtti> if I stare at it long enough, perhaps it starts to make sense
<Myrtti> oh, he's gone
<Myrtti> life is hard
<elky> he wanted to know if linux would make the internet faster for him
<Myrtti> oh, I read it as slot, not slow
 * Myrtti cleans her glasses
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what you have in your glass?
<Myrtti> fingerprints
<Myrtti> and in my glass, energy drink
<Tm_T> yeah, glass, glasses, cleaning glasses = drinking them empty
<Tm_T> ...oh I need sleep
<Tm_T> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Tm_T> hmm, should that still be sun-java6-jre ?
<Myrtti> what option is there?
<Myrtti> sun-java6-jre is still in the repos
<Tm_T> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/default-jre points to http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/openjdk-6-jre
<Myrtti> and some applications won't work with anything else than sun java.
<Myrtti> and for that reason the sun java has to be mentioned
<jussi01> that should also say something about the plugin imh
<jussi01> imho
<Myrtti> for example, Sampopankki.
 * jussi01 goes back to thesis...
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ah, roger
<jussi01> sampopankki are evil
<Myrtti> jussi01: yes, but we can't exactly tell people to go change their bank. Or we can, but for some people, it's not a viable option.
<jussi01> doesnt make them any less evil...
<Myrtti> jussi01: indeed it doesn't
<Myrtti> for example, I have to use their banking system until April 2013
<topyli> the factoid should still advertise the browser plugin as well
<topyli> that is after all what most people actually want
<Myrtti> !java ~= /runtime install sun-java6-jre/products search for sun-java6 -packages/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Myrtti> there, now it covers jdk, jre and plugin
<Tm_T> (:
<Myrtti> anything else I can help you with on this wonderful Sunday?
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im trying to finish final bits of my thesis... want to do it for me? :D
<Tm_T> yes, have this lovely medium-roasted coffee with me
<Myrtti> jussi01: would you like to clean up my apartment, finish my hour reporting, do a bit of back massage and cook?
<Myrtti> is today a totally random day at #ubuntu, or what?
<bazhang> cmp seems not to be a native speaker
<Myrtti> Egyptian, judging from IP
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> wanted to install package named : packagename
<Myrtti> because ompaul gave it as an example
<bazhang> mkanyisi still banned I presume
<bazhang> incoming
<bazhang> mkanyisi, thanks for joining
<mkanyisi> no problem
<mkanyisi> so you said i should quit in #ubuntu and i did just that
<mkanyisi> what next?
<bazhang> just a second
<bazhang> mkanyicy77  was your previous nickname, correct?
<bazhang> mkanyisi, ^^
<mkanyisi> yes
<mkanyisi> can we please go straight to the point
<bazhang> mkanyisi, you are still banned in #ubuntu , changing IP and nicknames is not the way to get this resolved.
<mkanyisi> bazhang, i dont have registered nicknames
<mkanyisi> plus im on mobile broadband, so i dont have control to my ip addresses
<mkanyisi> plus my ban period is over
<mkanyisi> its kind of funny how you handle this as if it is my fault
<bazhang> mkanyisi, not the point though. changing nicks to get back in when you are explicitly banned is not the way to go forward.
<mkanyisi> explicitly banned for how long?
<mkanyisi> how am i supposed to know that even this day i am banned?
<bazhang> mkanyisi, just curious: you say your ban period is over; where do you hear that from?
<mkanyisi> and when i ask about my ban period everybody becomes silent
<mkanyisi> i know i was banned for 24 hours
<mkanyisi> and i counted
<jussi01> bazhang: may I?
<bazhang> mkanyisi, If I recall correctly, you were asked to return here in 24hrs
<bazhang> jussi01, may you what?
<jussi01> nvm
<mkanyisi> ?
<mkanyisi> what is nvm?
<bazhang> never mind
<bazhang> jussi01, wished to resolve this I am guessing
<mkanyisi> if i recall correctly, i was banned
<bazhang> jussi01,  go right ahead.
<bazhang> mkanyisi, please discuss with jussi01
<jussi01> mkanyisi: our bans dont have a specific length of time
<jussi01> mkanyisi: the idea being we want to seea change of attitude and behaviour.
<mkanyisi> its kind of funny that its so ages ago that everyone has to 'remember correctly'
<mkanyisi> 24 hours is way gone
<jussi01> now Im not certain of what the ban here is for (bazhang?) but we dont generally set timelimits on bans
<mkanyisi> and that is against the ubuntu policies
<jussi01> mkanyisi: what we do say is go awayand think about it, and come back to talk to us to demonstrate a change.
<mkanyisi> do you mean the ban is forever?
<mkanyisi> i was never banned before
<jussi01> mkanyisi: no, its until Ive reviewed it and your behaviour.
<mkanyisi> and when i tried coming here to discuss the ban issue, no one was interested to talk
<jussi01> so if you might, please give me a moent to look into it and then we can talk about it properly.
<mkanyisi> my behaviour?
<ikonia> this was my ban
<mkanyisi> how are you going to review my behaviour?
<mkanyisi> ehehehehe
<jussi01> mkanyisi: you got banned for something, Im going to check out what that was, please give me a moment
<mkanyisi> who's ban is this?
<ikonia> mine
<ikonia> I placed the ban on you
<mkanyisi> i was banned because i excessively used !hi
<ikonia> no you where not
<mkanyisi> and i greeted everyone
<jussi01> ikonia: could you fill me on the details please
<ikonia> that was what started it, your attitude post that was what got you banned and your attempts to flood me
<mkanyisi> this ban has made me to learn to stay away from !hi
<ikonia> jussi01: sure, mkanyisi was greeting everyone with !hi when they entered the channel, he was asked to stop by rww and gave rww !hi back in response to try to be clever
<mkanyisi> maybe my friendliness levels has to drop either
<ikonia> jussi01: he then got asked to stop by myself and started getting rude towards people
<ikonia> he was banned, tried to ban dodg
<ikonia> dodge
<jussi01> mkanyisi: wait a moment please
<ikonia> then started flooding me to the point where I got freenode (niko) involved,
<ikonia> (but I blieve that was an accident)
<jussi01> ok.
<mkanyisi> can we proceed?
<ikonia> told lies about not being "warned" and was caught out about liing
<jussi01> mkanyisi: please wait just a moment more
<ikonia> believes he did nothing wrong - and as you can see is already trying to twist things by saying he was banned for using !hi when he clearly knows why he was banned
<mkanyisi> jussi01, ok
<jussi01> mkanyisi: the reason we dont greet everyone is #ubuntu because it is already an extremely busy channel and that adds to the scroll, making it much harder for users to get problems fixed. Now as for the being rude to ikonia and others, that is not acceptable. do you understand why we banned you?
<jussi01> !coc | mkanyisi
<ubottu> mkanyisi: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<jussi01> !guidelines | mkanyisi
<ubottu> mkanyisi: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mkanyisi> jussi01, I understand
<jussi01> mkanyisi: those documents point out how we expect users to behave in the ubuntu channels and areas
<mkanyisi> jussi01, and i am sorry that i greeted ikonia and rww too much
<jussi01> mkanyisi: could you commit to reading those?
<ikonia> mkanyisi: you where not banned for greeting people - and you konw that
<mkanyisi> jussi01, yes, i am more than willing to go there
<mkanyisi> jussi01, you can ban me an additional day just to read the guidlines
<ikonia> you're already banned
<mkanyisi> ikonia, i know, my humour is dry
<ikonia> it's not appropriate here
<jussi01> mkanyisi: It should only take you a little while. However, drop back here when you have read them, and we can have another quick chat.
<mkanyisi> ok
<mkanyisi> i will leave now
<mkanyisi> will be back later on, thanks
<jussi01> see you
<bazhang> well he joined from my PM, so perhaps he can turn it around (also parted #ubuntu on request)
<bazhang> jussi01, sorry missed your PM, was away
<jussi01> yeah, if he has read the guidelines, let him have another chance
<jussi01> Im off to thesis work again.... :(
<bazhang> he was in earlier and actually helping people, did not make the connection until he just re-joined a bit ago
<bazhang> what is eremite on about
<bazhang> quite similar behaviour language as eremite/hydrosis in bt, nearly identical IP
<bazhang> err scratch that
<bazhang> hydrosis
<bazhang> eremite had this issue before Jan 24
<Tm_T> so if it is the ubuntu one thing, he should just close it
<bazhang> its simple to change in firefox as has been suggested numerous times
<mkanyicy> hi
<mkanyicy> i am back
<mkanyicy> i read the CoC and the IRC guidelines and this is what i realised:
<mkanyicy> 1. I am guilty of bot abuse
<mkanyicy> 2. I am guilty of annoying and flooding
<mkanyicy> is anyone around here?
<Tm_T> mkanyicy: yes
<mkanyicy> ok
<Tm_T> jussi01: ikonia: ^
<mkanyicy> jussi01, ikonia, Tm_T, what is the next step from here on?
<jussi01> 1 sec
<Tm_T> mkanyicy: wait for answer from jussi01 (:
<jussi01> on phone
<mkanyicy> jussi01, ok, no problem
<jussi01> sorry, will be a sec still
<Tm_T> mkanyicy: can I get you coffee while we're waiting?
 * Tm_T gets some coffee and bisquits for himself
<jussi01> mkanyicy: ok, Ill get the ban removed just as soon as I can get this bantracker working. Please remember to play nice in #ubuntu and consider others.
<mkanyicy> good idea, Tm_T, hope it won't burn me when I hear bad news though ;)
<mkanyicy> i'd like to apologise for my past actions, ikonia im sorry
<mkanyicy> jussi01, thank you sir
<jussi01> mkanyicy: I need to run, Tm_Tqill sort you out.
<mkanyicy> ok
<mkanyicy> jussi01, Tm_T i will leave now, will connect back 1 hour later. cheers
<Myrtti> one wonders what distro Sonja is using herself
<ikonia> $10 says mint
 * Myrtti bangs head on the keyboard
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> it's difficult business, this IRC thing
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> someone whack him with !enter
<MoPi> Guest17851 is a spambot: " Visit us at network chat and get bots + hosting special and free, Ntmana stopping as soon as possible, sorry for the inconvenience   /server IRC.ForChat.Net  "
<ikonia> MoPi: where did you get that
<ikonia> ujjain: yes ? can we help you ?
<MoPi> privmsg, when i joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> MoPi: I'll look at it now, thank you
<Myrtti> I cycled and didn't get anything
<ikonia> ujjain: dbertaso do you need something ?
<dbertaso> yes
<ujjain> I would like to have ops :)
<dbertaso> I will Know why ubuntu 9.10 desktop 64 bits don't recognize more 3gB
<dbertaso> of ram excuse
<ikonia> ujjain: at the moment we don't need more operators
<ikonia> dbertaso: ask in #ubuntu - that's a support channel,
<ikonia> dbertaso: please check the topic of this channel
<dbertaso> thank you
<ikonia> nothing for me
<ujjain> :) ok
<Myrtti> nothing for me either
<MoPi> OK, i just thought you would like to know, don't know this guy and it seemed like weird to be sent this stuff.
<Myrtti> @random ikonia Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti
<Myrtti> damnit
<ikonia> MoPi: understood
<Myrtti> ikonia: I'll pm him/it
<ikonia> MoPi: still looking into it
<Myrtti> if you're not
<ikonia> Myrtti: thanks
<ikonia> I've not touched yet
<ikonia> ujjain: dbertaso do you need anything more from us ?
<ujjain> no :)
<Myrtti> doesn't respond to pm, while idle is low
<ujjain> but I am unable to leave this channel. I don't know how in Konversation.
<ujjain> I don't want to be kicked though :(
<ikonia> ujjain: type "/part"
<ujjain> Well, I will miss everybody
<ikonia> ok, bye
<ujjain> If you ever need a mod, you know where I live.
<Myrtti> so, what should we do
<Myrtti> no response yet
<ikonia> well, 1 report...and no other channels complaining, not much to go on
<Tm_T> if more complaints / other trails of spam, then act
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Rush3d)
<ikonia> speaking to rush
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no serververguide is ~= s/8.04/9.10/
<Myrtti> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/
<Myrtti> my eye starts to twitch
<Myrtti> [22:41] < MohammadAG> Guest17851, seems to be a spam bot
<Myrtti> that's from #maemo
<Myrtti> kicking now
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> it's in quite a few channels, maybe worth freenode guys having a look at it
<Myrtti> should we call the big wooden stick?
<Myrtti> indeed
<ikonia> well hello......
<guntbert> did my edit request for !serverguide make it till here and was it clear?
<ikonia> I've not seen it, but it maybe the noe Myrtti was looking at
<Myrtti> it did make here, though you did typo the command.
<Myrtti> I'm a bit ambiguous about changing it
<guntbert> Myrtti: what was wrong?
<Myrtti> well, you typed serververguide instead of serverguide, but anyway
<guntbert> Myrtti: oh ...
<ikonia> guntbert: hang your head in shame...
<Flannel> I'm not sure 9.10 would be best anyway
<Myrtti> my problem is that if there's no specific need for the server to have the stuff that 9.10 has, I'd not suggest it over 8.04
<guntbert> ikonia: so deep it bangs on the keyboard :)
<ikonia> good
<Myrtti> I know there is specific stuff in 9.10 that some people would need, like eucalyptus, but other than that, I'm not sure they'd outweigh the benefit of LTS server
<guntbert> Myrtti: I guess the serverguide gets updated too - I'd prefer a generic url anyway (like serverguide/current or so)
<Flannel> guntbert: Servers probably aren't on 9.10 anyway
<guntbert> Flannel: good point - except my VM :) (testing purposes only)
<Myrtti> !staff | Guest17851 spams in pm, #maemo #ubuntu perhaps others
<ubottu> Guest17851 spams in pm, #maemo #ubuntu perhaps others: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<guntbert> ok Myrtti I'm gonna leave it to you anyway - have a nice time
<ikonia> Myrtti: trying to provoke an awaking from someone in #freenode
<Myrtti> hilights are always effective
<ikonia> the certainly are
<Myrtti> looks like someone is getting support for their mint
<Myrtti> er?
<jussi01> err?
<jussi01> staffers want to explain please?
<Flannel> arrr!
<Tm_T> pyfibot?!
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> MK-BB: Is there somethig we can help you with?
<Myrtti> ah-ha, Lorez is awake
<Gary> Myrtti: have you confirmed the spam?
<Myrtti> Gary: I've tried, so has ikonia, without avail. I got a confirming message from #maemo though, without asking for it
<jussi01> For all those who are wondering, idoru is here for the PM spamming issues.
<Tm_T> what does it do?
<Gary> Myrtti: thanks
<jussi01> Tm_T: it bites you
<Myrtti> I didnt' want to ask for a confirmation just so I'd not taint the result
<Tm_T> jussi01: I'm not dry chewing bones yet
<Myrtti> http://mg.pov.lt/maemo-irclog/%23maemo.2010-02-07.log.html#t2010-02-07T22:41:26
<Gary> Myrtti: it's gone, I trust you, and it was confirmed by another user
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> ♥
<Gary> aww
<Myrtti> I need to bake you cookies
<Gary> I'd love cookies
<Myrtti> I'll see what I can do when I'm in UK
<Gary> yay
<Gary> when are you coming here?
<Myrtti> before March 21st
<Myrtti> watch out at #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from z3r0-0n3)
<Pici> what the?
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> wOLFFF
<Pici> sebsebseb seemingly randomly called !women to someone
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> we might need op in -w actually, soon
<Pici> I have access there.
<Tm_T> good
<ikonia> looks bad
<Tm_T> no I don't
<ikonia> the channel !
<ikonia> Tm_T: he's a known troll, ISP and real name
<ikonia> eddie edwards was a famous "joke" uk athelete
<Tm_T> he is not a joke
<ikonia> questionable
<Tm_T> ikonia: great athlete (:)
<ikonia> bold of you to say so
<Tm_T> I know I'm bold, but not bald
<Pici> Talking to sebsebseb about reccomending #ubuntu-women.
<ikonia> good call
<Tm_T> aww
<Pici> education complete :)
<ikonia> took it well ?
<Pici> Yeah
<ikonia> excellent
<elky> is that why we have that collection of stupid in there today?
<Tm_T> apparently so
<Pici> I just happened to see it too.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-31
<gpc> nando parted after I removed iamred
<gpc> kids
<bazhang> he just got banned by floodbot 2 then rushed back with a new gateway
<gpc> ok can it be there is some torrent out there with a messed up ubuntu iso?
<bazhang> no
<gpc> an unofficial torrent I mean
<bazhang> nope
<gpc> IRCC is Verloggeur in #u an authorized bot?
<bazhang> m4v 's I thought
<gpc> from the project page it says it is a log/stats bot with AI features
<Flannel> I don't care if it's a bot or not, it needs to fix its connection
<gpc> haha
<bazhang> eternal ban dodging in -ot
<Flannel> gpc: What was that for in #u?
<gpc> he was an issue earlier this morning in #u and he was going to be one now
<Flannel> gpc: But he wasn't one yet.
<gpc> he was one earlier
<gpc> he didn't show any improvement over the past few hours
<Flannel> gpc: And he was quieted for it, from what i think I remember from the BT
<bazhang> he's back.
<gpc> I see no reason to subject #ubuntu to his ramblings and abuse
<gpc> he has documented history in -ot and -il
<gpc> and #u from earlier today
<Flannel> gpc: You still have to let them have enough rope
<gpc> to hang themselves?
<Flannel> gpc: Mhmmm.
<gpc> why?
<Flannel> gpc: Because... we don't ban people because we don't like them.
<bazhang> also in #xubuntu and #kubuntu
<bazhang> no pre-emptive banning
<gpc> his second ban evasion where he swore at you and threatened to join ALL Ubuntu channels and continue isn't enough?
<bazhang> he was ban dodging in #ubuntu ?
<gpc> no in -ot
<gpc> -ot is a core channel correct?
<Flannel> gpc: I'm confused.  You're using an incident in -ot (that happened after you banned him in #u) to justify banning him in #u?
<gpc> so what happens in one core channel should imo have bearing on other core channels
<Flannel> gpc: I'm not saying he wouldn't ultimately end up banned, but you need to let them show that they're deserving of one.  Otherwise their claims of harassment and such hold weight when viewed in a vacuum.
<gpc> fine
<gpc> sounds like letting yourself get punched in the face before you decide to defend yourself but ok.
<jrib> watch pantaloonix in -ot
<Flannel> gpc: Considering no one gets their face bloodied when punched online, that's fairly accurate, and fairly benign.
<jrib> or maybe he was just baiting the other troll, idk
<gpc> there'
<gpc> better?
<bazhang> yes
<Flannel> gpc: No need to get indignant.
<gpc> there was no need to wait for him to be a jackass when we all knew full well he was going to
<bazhang> gpc, nonetheless give them enough rope, as madpilot so famously said
<gpc> will remember to do so in the future
<gpc> Flannel: I apologize for being a jerk towards you.
<Flannel> gpc: No worries.
<bazhang> its not just about a single user, but how we are perceived as being fair or not.
<bazhang> micahg, eternal ?
<micahg> bazhang: yes
<jrib> 3/5 of those ops aren't really active
<jrib> (in #ubuntu-bugs)
<micahg> #ubuntu-desktop and #ubuntu-beginners are the others that I know of
<bazhang> I've contacted freenode staff
<Flannel> If someone's got the IRCC nick, -marketing too
<bazhang> ah he's /amsg multiple channels
<ubottu> james147 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<popey> eternal is now in -uk
<Flannel> and -us
<Flannel> not in #x
<bazhang> Flannel, already quit there, before you arrived
<Flannel> makes sense
<popey> bah, not talking and I want to go to bed
<popey> ah well.
<paultag> Hey ops. I've had to put a ban in place in two ubuntu channels
 * popey guesses eternal
<paultag> eternal
<bazhang> paultag, eternal?
<popey> :)
<bazhang> hehe
<paultag> :)
<paultag> he's in -desktop and -us
<paultag> I got him out of -bugs and -beginners
<bazhang> :/
<popey> thats enough for me
<popey> back as eternal_
<popey> arrived the second I opped up
<popey> but before I k/b
<paultag> thanks, ops :)
<paultag> I'll be off now, ta!
<marienz> that quiet just now was me, sorry about that
<marienz> I'm trying to ask him what he's up to but he keeps getting klined
<rww> ugh. tabbed over to #ubuntu and my screen is full of boxes :(
<Flannel> rww: Think outside the box!
<rww> also, every time I start GNOME, it goes all stupid and not-Clearlooks on me. Computer is telling me to go back to KDE again.
<Flannel> rww: or e17!
<rww> lolno
<rww> @random kde xfce openbox
<ubottu> kde
<rww> <3
<gpc> @random rww Flannel
<ubottu> rww
<gpc> heh
<gpc> I think this bot is rigged
<rww> @random rigged not_rigged
<ubottu> not_rigged
<gpc> course now
<gpc> not&
<gpc> :/
<rww> @random gpc IdleOne
<ubottu> gpc
<gpc> rigged I tell you
<rww> the bot always tells the truth!
<gpc> @random truth lies
<ubottu> lies
<Flannel> ubottu: are you lying right now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> @random yes no
<ubottu> no
<rww> do you always tell the truth?
<rww> @random yes no
<ubottu> yes
<gpc> do you ever tell lies?
<gpc> @random truth lies
<ubottu> truth
<gpc> only truth?
<gpc> @random yes no
<ubottu> yes
<jrib> @random lies
<ubottu> lies
<jrib> i knew it
<gpc> this bot is either rigged are smarter then I am
<gpc> than
<rww> or
<Flannel> ubottu: Who i s smarter?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> @random ubottu gpc
<gpc> hell. I love when I prove myself stupid
<ubottu> gpc
<gpc> she is also very polite
<gpc> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rww> hrm. I think it's about time I went through and figured out where exactly Hoober's banned from.
<gpc> We could really use some sort of site where all the bans are kept track of
 * gpc waits for it
<rww> Sure would be nice if this theoretical site magically grouped together nicks and hostmasks of users ban-evading using anonymous proxies, instead of just showing a big chronological list ;P
<gpc> yeah
<gpc> might want to install stalker_module
<rww> I did. It's not connecting a few of the clusters of his nicks.
<gpc> I meant on the site
<rww> combining the slowness of BT with the slowness of stalker.pl might freeze the universe.
<paultag> talk about lightning hitting twice
<paultag> r00t4rd3d  <-- bugging #ubuntu-beginners
<paultag> now he's bugging me in PM and I don't want to deal with it
<paultag> I banned him, if someone from the IRC ops team can let him know kindly that -beginners is part of the ubuntu ecosystem
<paultag> I have him on ignore now :)
<paultag> or a kline for ban evasion. that would be nice
<bazhang> paultag, sorry you have to deal with that
<rww> I think at this point that none of the ops team want to deal with him, and -beginners isn't a core channel anyway, so... have fun!
<paultag> nhandler: prod
<paultag> man, you were just here :)
<rww> (although, I'd just ignore PMs from him at this point anyway. I presume he's been informed of his namespace ban, and he knows about !appeals very well, so not much to say)
<paultag> rww: yeah, I have him on /ignore ALL
<rww> (I mean ignore as in not replying to, since core ops aren't supposed to use /ignore. Don't blame anyone who isn't one and /ignores him, though.)
<paultag> rww: I'm not an OP :)
<rww> (and I mean "core ops" as in "an op in one or more core channels", before someone brings that up again.)
<rww> paultag: I know :)
<paultag> and I am *so* keeping it that way :)
<bazhang> hehe
<paultag> alright. thanks again. cheerio
<rww> and yet you wanted to be on IRCC? That's, like, ten times crazier
<rww> oops
<gpc> heh
<gpc> ircslip
<gpc> did I miss an email?
<gpc> did we ever get results back for the poll/vote?
<gpc> or is it American style election
<gpc> we need to find someones brother to decide who gets to be president
<rww> gpc: the poll closed on CIVS. If you go find your invite email, it'll have a link to the results
<rww> There wasn't an announcement of the results as of when I checked my email this morning, though.
<gpc> ok, so i didn't miss an email
<pleia2> there is a 2nd place tie, so the CC is discussing how to handle it
<pleia2> gpc: it's the same link as came on the first CIVS email from mark, no additional email
<gpc> yeah I can't seem to find it.
<gpc> it's in this mess somewheres
<pleia2> :)
<gpc> ah, there it is
<gpc> A run off vote!
<gpc> or a boxing match
<rww> alrighty, so only counting Hoober's current incarnation (i.e. brown_boar onwards), he has active bans in #ubuntu (evaded twice), #ubuntu-women (evaded twice), #ubuntu-offtopic (evaded four times), #ubuntu-ops (evaded four times), #ubuntu-devel (evaded once). Evasion numbers are almost certainly low, and don't count evasion of bans set the last times he got bored and started harrassing channels.
<rww> pleia2: is there precedent for dealing with ties in delegated council elections? seems like this would have happened before :\
<pleia2> rww: CIVS is pretty new and only a small fraction of the delegated councils have elections
<pleia2> we used civs for ubuntu women and had a tie, we did a runoff poll, but that was unrelated to the CC
<rww> ah, okay. I thought most of them were elected. Haven't really looked into the subject much.
<pleia2> edubuntu had all council members get +1 from everyone who voted, we just made the council have 6 members instead of 5 for a while
<pleia2> but they are a small community with few problems, 3 against 3 in a battle to the death was unlikely :)
<pleia2> (unlike IRC)
<pleia2> (just kidding! (mostly))
<pleia2> :D
<rww> I think Pici and elky should lightsaber duel, personally.
<rww> or we could just ask ubottu
<rww> what with the sentience and the always being right and what not
<gpc> @random Ben Melissa
<ubottu> Melissa
<elky> pleia2, er, one of the calculation options was not tied, why isn't that being taken as the decision?
<elky> Whee!
<pleia2> elky: ah, I hadn't gone through all the results, interesting
<gpc> I tell you this bot is rigged. No coinkydink that elky shows up just when I did that.
<elky> pleia2, that's why theres alternative results ;)
<gpc> :)
<gpc> well congrats to jussi :)
<Amaranth> elky: I'm watching your lca talk :)
<elky> Amaranth, ohdear
<elky> I dance around waaaay too much.
<Amaranth> elky: Yeah, I do that a lot too
<Amaranth> elky: At least you didn't forget to breathe and pass out, I almost did that once in speech/debate class in school
<Amaranth> Which is why I don't give presentations
<elky> Amaranth, actually if you listen to my voice, not the words, you can hear me almost doing that.
<Amaranth> elky: Hmm, I guess so, bummer
<elky> also the deliberately taking deep breaths because i know im talking too fast.
<Amaranth> Dang, I can't read the unicorn t-shirt slide
<elky> Amaranth, it says what's on the one i'm wearing
<elky> the one i'm wearing was the "bootleg" one done.
<Amaranth> elky: Yeah, can't read that one either :P
<elky> pick one http://www.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=haecksen+tshirt&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1920&bih=823
<Amaranth> oh, hehe, I get it
<Amaranth> Girls don't exist on the internet
<elky> yeah. except as a herd, or more accurately blessing, at a linux conf.
<elky> the tshirt is not really meant to be worn after the conf. it's supposed to be a performance piece in and of itself.
<Amaranth> elky: How many people were wearing them?
<Amaranth> Huh, qwest worked just long enough to finish watching your talk, now I've got 14 seconds of lag and the systemd video is buffering every 5 seconds
<rww> hah. pooshwalter is still going. FloodBots <3
<elky> Amaranth, i didn't count. I believe in excess of 30 shirts were bought though.
<elky> Amaranth, http://geekosophical.net/tmp/rustyunicorn.jpg is Rusty Russell's take on the tshirt saga.
<Amaranth> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pooshwalter)
<rww> dealt with
<ubottu> AlertEye called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<rww> huh, haven't seen that before
<Madpilot> rww, "I say this mainly because I'm not in #irssi"... bad op, farming our problems out to smaller channels. :)
<rww> in my defense, nobody in #ubuntu's going to be able to figure it out if he's being legit :(
<Madpilot> I was kidding. Your comment made me LOL. (a bit)
<maco> bazhang's nick came out lowercase
<bazhang> maco, exactly. and the silly characters he was using just before that
<rww> lol. AtomicSpark autojoins on /invite
<elky> rww bad puppy, bad.
<gpc> the fun that can be had
<Madpilot> interesting irc client config, that one.
<Madpilot> open to... entertainment.
<rww> (red2kic is now de-caplock'd)
<rww> maco: could have been tab-complete. if I do M<tab>, it turns into maco.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !chanserv.py =~ s!http://.*!https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py!
<rww> !chanserv.py =~ s!http://.*!https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py!
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<rww> !chanserv.py > Seveas
<bazhang> sounds like he ran ultibreaksit or the like
<Madpilot> always fun when folks run random scripts they found on the webz
<bazhang> then are not forthcoming about what they've done
<Madpilot> and are looking for exe files to boot, apparently
<Madpilot> Best solution to a script that's probably damaged an Ubuntu install: I'll just run it again, BRB!
<Madpilot> gah
<Madpilot> Has anyone heard of a new generation of idiot "Ubuntu helper" scripts? I'm out of the loop...
<Madpilot> bazhang, perhaps he re-ran this script and it ate his IRC client as a second course?
<bazhang> Madpilot, hehe
 * Flannel runs away from Tm_T.
<bazhang> firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz <-- thats the FF his script installed?
<Madpilot> seems like
<Madpilot> is that as old as I think it is?
<bazhang> yes
<Madpilot> damn
<bazhang> he's probably running warty
<Flannel> It does install it into /opt though, and looks like it does stuff properly (dpkg-divert, etc)
<Madpilot> what's the term command for Ubuntu version? Brainfart here...
<Flannel> lsb_release -a
<Flannel> well, some other flag would work too
<Madpilot> thnx
<Flannel> Madpilot: -r is numerical release
<bazhang> <ubuser> breezy badger
<Madpilot> holy hell
<Flannel> He can upgrade to dapper then to hardy then to Lucid!
<jussi> wow!
<jussi> breezy is old!!
<Tm_T> older than I am
<Tm_T> no, I take that back, I used Ubuntu before Breezy (:)
<Flannel> Madpilot: Breezy does exist on old-repositories
<Madpilot> Flannel, so he could tweak his sources.list to point to old-repos and go to town, I guess.
<persia> If someone is trying Breezy->Dapper->Hardy->Lucid->Maverick, it would be best for them to pull the updates from old-repositories first, just in case.
<Flannel> Yep although I'd recommend "go to town" actually means "go to dapper" but yes.
<Flannel> If he only has 500MB then dapper might be where he stops for the time being, but even then, thats an important step (debian ssh fix, for instance)
<persia> It's not safe to use update-manager with old-repositories though: it will overwrite the sources.list, and then have errors (this is probably more interesting for folks running Feisty or something)
<Flannel> breezy doesn't have update-manager anyway
<Madpilot> Breezy would have been "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" IIRC
<persia> hence the "probably more interesting" :)
<Flannel> Yes, and yes :)
<persia> I think Breezy still advocated aptitude: I think it was Dapper that was the switch (although I may be misremembering)
<Madpilot> "interesting" in the sense of that Chinese curse, yes.
<persia> No
<Flannel> No, one used apt-get to go from breezy to dapper in the official docs
<Flannel> but aptitude would work just as well
<Madpilot> I wrote big chunks of the Dapper docs... I guess I can still dredge some of that stuff up
<Flannel> Madpilot: Or we can just look at the wiki! http://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<persia> The switch from aptitude must have been earlier then.
<Flannel> (note: that page even has been updated for old-releases)
<Madpilot> later, all. Sleep.
<KB1JWQ> Someone want to handle switch in #ubuntu? :-)
<Tm_T> on it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kt_)
<jussi> Jordan_U: you mightve been better off telling him about offtopic first - perhaps a good idea in pm now
<Jordan_U> jussi: I know it's a bit odd but could you possibly do that? I need to leave.
<jussi> k
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<bazhang> * [Roobet] (~caffery@france1.pointtoserver.com): smut rut but   hoober?
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> waza_ari command is safe?
<bazhang> "mv *[^.]"
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> hoober has been at it in our ircc channel for the past 20 minutes.
<bazhang> Is there mIRC For ubuntu?
<bazhang> xchat I guess
<Pici> There is not linux mIRC, unless you use wine.
<bazhang> ah suttiwit
<ubottu> k1l called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> ubuntuluver and c0nd0m seem to be tag teaming various channels
<gpc> I hate mornings
<bazhang> used an @mark to explain
<gpc> ?
<bazhang> ie @mark #channel user@nick issue here
<bazhang> shows up in BT
<gpc> yup, just read it
<Pici> bazhang, gpc: Hes already been in the ircc channel and has been directed to our mailing list if he needs to make an appeal.
<gpc> ok
<bazhang> Pici, presumably you see the goings-on in #freenode at the moment
<Pici> I am. Thats why I mentioned it ;)
<bazhang> thanks :)
<Pici> 3. I am using an IP
<Pici> wow.
<gpc> that is 1337
<ikonia> "leet" elite
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry, I read "what is l33t
<gpc> hehe
<Pici> I suggest staying out of the conversation in #freenode, its offtopic there and this person has already had their options explained to them.
<gpc> I was just trying to get a better understanding of the circular logic he is using to justify why his ban evasions are not admissible. he was only trying to ban evade because his ban is not fair.
<gpc> my head hurts now
<ikonia> ahhh and now jungli joins the party
<Pici> pot. kettle.
<topyli> "Username and descriptions are changeable. Why didn't they ban my ip so i couldn't enter #ubuntu?" - i'm tempted to say "something tells me they probably will"
<gpc> heh
<gpc> the ubuntu people are an asset of freenode.
<gpc> freenode pwns us?
 * Pici shrugs
<gpc> I don't recall that in the contract I signed
<gpc> it's like watching a t.v. show
<gpc> now we are getting the facts
<Pici> EvilPhoenix: How can we help you
<EvilPhoenix> i take it at least one of you is watching #freenode, you've got someone complaining about being banned from one of the ubuntu channels there...
<EvilPhoenix> just wonderin if you guys are watching there is all.  someone's ranting about the unfair-ness of stuff :/
<Pici> EvilPhoenix: Yes, hes already been given the proper options to appeal his ban, but it seems he is bent on ranting about it.
<EvilPhoenix> mmm
<EvilPhoenix> wonder why staff doesnt +q him :/
<EvilPhoenix> anyways, was just wondering.  thanks for your time.  :)
<Pici> And we'd prefer not to waste #freenode's time with a discussion there, as we've already had numerous with him here and elsewhere.
<bazhang> this discussion in here should probably go to someplace offtopic or PM as well
<Pici> mquin: Sorry for the spillover, we certainly didn't intend for it to be like this.
<mquin> looks like he's ranted himself out now (hopefully)
<Pici> bazhang: irc.ubuntu.com points to chat.freenode.net
<bazhang> Pici, thanks for the clarification :)
<ikonia> why is he off again in #freenode ?
<ikonia> what's kicked him off
<Pici> I believe the irc client defautls were changed to prevent confusion, but I could be wrong.
<Pici> Who knows?
<gpc> ikonia: From what I saw it was just a random restart
<ikonia> excellent
<bazhang> clearly she meant piracy
<ikonia> she said she had the torrents earlier
<bazhang> right
<bazhang> then ncfi1013 started in on how to burn a torrent (clearly labelled as from a torrent site)
<bazhang> err iso/etc
<ikonia> fyi: banned sambagirl as she's now claiming she's part of the ubuntu / IBM team and will report this and she's "paid for music torrents" but won't tell me where
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (crispyjew appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pedolove appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ikonia> +r time
<ikonia> freenode still getting hit with spam, leaving #ubuntu +r for now
<Pici> Can we please respect that #freenode is not for discussing our bans.  If jungli wants to rant about them there then he is free to do so.
<Pici> ikonia, gnomefreak ^^
<gnomefreak> yes
<ikonia> Pici: I'm not discussing bans, I'm reporting persistant ban doding and abuse with multiple cloaked accounts
<gnomefreak> Pici: your not staff?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i did
<Pici> gnomefreak: No. I'm not staff.
<gnomefreak> oh, i thought you were sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-01
<gpc> pleasant PM from abstrakt
<elky> being the same person we're all getting utterly absurd rants from?
 * Jordan_U feels left out
<bazhang> Roobet? Hoober? that one?
<gpc> nah that wasn't him
<elky> Jordan_U, say it loud enough, i'm sure the creepy logwatchers will help him share the wealth with you.
<gpc> o/
<elky> bazhang, now known as LesBooter
<bazhang> elky, he's in #ubuntu  thought that was Hoober
<elky> BT the host.
<maco> is it considered improper to @mark inside the channel where it happened to avoid trying to rememer whether nick or channel goes first?
<elky> yes.
<elky> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<elky> Now you can remember.
<bazhang> hoober and gnorris seem to share a lot of similarities
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from col0ur)
<bazhang> ubuser is in PM right now. he's been in #ubuntu tons of times with 5.1 and just fails to follow through with directions etc
<Jordan_U> And it's like he has me on ignore, though I can't see why.
<bazhang> he just starts asking some *other* question just when you seem to be making headway with the first.
<bazhang> he also changes details about whether he is on 5.10 or 9.10
<bazhang> was exploding piglets just spooding you Jordan_U ?
<bazhang> err spoofing
<Jordan_U> bazhang: No, he just did "/me is now known as Jordan_U"
<Jordan_U> Which apparently in some clients looks very similar to actually changing your nick.
 * Jordan_U is now known as myNickIsNotActuallyChanged
<bazhang> okay. that ident is very familiar
<Jordan_U> bazhang: How much longer should we allow ubuser to keep this up?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, I'd say give him a bit more rope. not much more, depends what you think
<bazhang> I've already tried to walk him through this in PM and he still keeps at it in the main channel, so its pretty clear he's just there to disrupt and not get help
<Jordan_U> I think it's possible that he's not trolling, but it's getting close to the point that he's being disruptive enough even if he's not trying to be mallicous.
<bazhang> he has a history of several years of doing this
<bazhang> yep, hard to say
<bazhang> your call really
<Jordan_U> bazhang: With a history of this I'd say it's too disruptive to be allowed, even if he's genuine.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, I concur
<bazhang> he's not listening to what anyone says. I have him in PM already
<bazhang> so perhaps a +q ?
<Jordan_U> I'd say a ban forward. If he's genuine then a +q might be somewhat cruel (if he doesn't know he's been quieted).
<Jordan_U> Has any action been taken before?
<bazhang> I've just told him to stop in PM
<Jordan_U> I mean before today.
<bazhang> oh yes, he's been banned and quieted several times in the past
<bazhang> over the years, that is
<Jordan_U> And he petitions to be unbanned?
<bazhang> well we had the massive ban clearing a short time ago
<bazhang> one always hopes the more disruptive folk can come around
<Jordan_U> OK, I'd say a ban forward with a comment that it should stick around.
<bazhang> okay
<gpc> ubuser is really getting annoying
<gpc> has he actually completed a single task requested of him yet
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I'm going to set the ban forward for ubuser now and add a short comment. Could you add background about the history?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, sure, hang on a second
<bazhang> wow the bantracker is a mess. wonder if some of his history got erased. still trying to search as I know for certain I have +q and +b him in the past. Just today in PM he claimed it was his first hour on IRC, yet he was in the channel for *many* hours, only yesterday
<Jordan_U> Lying leans things much more heavily toward troll.
<bazhang> he has a history of switching stories on what OS he is on, even in a single IRC session
<bazhang> we'll see what he has to say when he comes here
<ubuser> does anyone know the site that would let me update from 5.1 to 6.1 or so without havin to use a cd
<Spicemaster> yes what you ppl are saying about me ?
<bazhang> lesbooter is bearshare / richard_martin /bilok /et al
 * Pici doesn't know who that is
<bazhang> tons of entries in the BT
<Pici> oh, hoober.
<gord> it really bugs me that ubottu jumps on you if it see's you active
<Pici> Hey! Listen!
<h00k> Oh, Zelda.
 * genii-around sips some Neo-Citran
<h00k> I don't keven know what...Oooh, that stuff.
<genii-around> h00k: Flu medicine
<h00k> yep
<marienz> and feel free to prod me if jungli/blockcold/spicemaster/and-so-on gains more cloaked accounts
<marienz> (I decloaked athiest_monk and spicemaster)
<jussi> marienz: thanks, we will
<jrib> so any objections to banning kunwon*@* and exempting *!*@unaffiliated/kunwon1 ?
<jrib> erm, I'll use the right syntax (with !) when I do so
<jrib> ok, it's done
<gpc> rww:  do you have a compilation of nicks used by hoober?
<bazhang> gpc, latest is lesbooter; there is a long list check bilok/richard_martin/roobet those will turn up more
<maco> i got a pm from that nick
<gpc> bazhang: he is still currently banned in #uubntu?
<maco> it confused me
<gpc> maco: he was trolling in -women earlier
<gpc> #ubuntu*
<maco> he asked why i laughed...but i was afk...*confused*
<gpc> no more then he seems to be
<gpc> bazhang: I ask because I just set a ban on lesbooter for ban evading in #u and then thought to myself maybe I should make sure
<bazhang> gpc, you got me. I tried earlier in the BT but its such a mess imo
<gpc> it is hard to tell indeed
<bazhang> as far as I can tell yes
<gpc> ok. I will leave the ban in place.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-02
<maco> i just got another pm from them. where by "just" i mean 6 minutes ago when my client started connecting and so therefore claimed i was no longer /away, though ive only just actually gotten the ability to see backscroll and type now
<Pici> them? you mean hoober?
<maco> lesbooter ?= hoober?
<maco> why do i use 2 ?s? i fail.
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> hoober, goober, orangecard, OzoneScaredyMan, LesBooter, peronni, circlecrossdev, tartarfoofas, MorganMuffler, cromblight, IKnowWhoIAm, cromblight_, FeetAndCloth, vimber, DrummerBoy38, OzoneScaredyPant, foober, OzoneScaredyMan_
<maco> wow
<maco> holy ban evasions batman!
<Pici> Thats only over the past two weeks or so too.
<LesBooter> I have been banned from the #ubuntu channel
<LesBooter> Are your operators pretending to know the boy? Is this a first impression?
<maco> Could you please start making sense?
<LesBooter> maco, you are a Ubuntu Hall of Famer
<LesBooter> is that sense?
<maco> For example, explain what on Earth you are talking about
<LesBooter> On this earth is Ubuntu. Ubuntu you are a part of. You are a Ubuntu Hall of Famer
<maco> I meant regarding some boy you keep going on about in my PM buffer and in here, a topic which as far as I know was never introduced
<maco> (If he is not currently located on Earth, that is fine too.)
<LesBooter> The only explanation that would make sense is if I never entered #ubuntu-women today
<maco> If I scroll back, I see that you posted a link and were made to leave.  What has this to do with me?
<LesBooter> You are a boy in space. Down here on earth the events unfolded differently. I parted and felt no pressure to leave when I did.
<LesBooter> Are you not going to handle the ban in #ubuntu-women?
<maco> Oh, so you did.
<maco> Just as an op gaind +o to remove you
<maco> Good timing!
<LesBooter> Depends. You seem to ban my ips
<LesBooter> Or will you admit I have 1 IP
<maco> If you already have one ban, re-entering the channel is cause for an immediate ban.
<maco> No other misbehaviour is required.
<LesBooter> the laws of ubuntu women are, ban if user is banned anywhere else?
<Pici> LesBooter: You've been here before, you're familair with our rules, I'm not going to let you waste the time of another one of our ops.
<maco> No, though if a person is deemed a threat, a pre-emptive ban is permitted in that channel.
<LesBooter> then you aren't capable of seeing the deeming of a person as a threat as a means for a ban
<LesBooter> otherwise you would of just agreed
<maco> In all Freenode channels, rejoining a channel after being banned from it (with a new IP or nick) is known as ban-evading and cause for another ban.
<LesBooter> why did you ban me?
<maco> It can also be regarded as cause for a k-line
<LesBooter> you are incorrect.
<LesBooter> Nicknames and Username and Descriptions are all falsifiable and changable more than once
<maco> There are only like 4 bans in the banlist that are from me, and none of them match this person
<maco> I must be getting slow
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Just a heads up for #freenode, this is the same 'Roobet' fellow that was going on about this yesterday.
<Pici> I really don't know whats going on with these overflows from here ending up in #freenode, but we're certainly not telling/asking/encouraging them to go there.
<Pici> But its only been this guy and Jungli/spicemaster recently... just feels like more than that.
<elky> maco, lesbooter is the person who was being all creepy and naming you as an object of affection in -ot
<maco> with pics of you
<elky> Yes.
 * tonyyarusso must not be cute enough to have a creepy stalker :P
<ubuser> can anyone help me get flash running i have tried everything, im running an old version of ubuntu, but i got all my repos
<tonyyarusso> ubuser: This is #ubuntu-ops, for discussion of channel management issues, not a support channel.
<ubuser> i got banned from ubuntu room
<ubuser> pretty ghay
<ubuser> what are ops again
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (dsdjf)
<rww> gpc: not to hand, but if he appears in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, here, #ubuntu-women, or #ubuntu-devel, he's ban-evading. I do have BT IDs for all of those, if you want them.
<rww> gpc: ps, BT comments support newlines ;)
<rww> gpc: duh, I lied. pisg has a list: OzoneScaredyMan Callico10 MorganMuffler brown_boar TurmptTarp TuskRattle bearblack_ Shoasdf silvercrab circlecrossdev DrummerBoy38 foober cromblight LesBooter Roobet prosper005
<mneptok> rww: + tartarfoofas
 * rww nods, is merging in Pici's list now
<tonyyarusso> He managed to get banned from -devel?  That takes effort.
<rww> got a comment from sabdfl, even. he's truly exceptional.
<bazhang> <EnrgySmth> can you confirm that 10.10 still uses gnome and gdm?
<bazhang> not for long!
<gpc> 31 nicks total is what i got for him
<gpc> does that match you guys?
<gpc> make that 32
<bazhang> sounds right
<rww> I don't see some of these nicks Pici has in my logs at all, either because 1) my logs are spotty before the turn of the year, 2) Pici's in more channels than me.
<bazhang> I stopped counting at double digits
<rww> what's fubuntu?
<gpc> never heard of it
<rww> fluxbox + ubuntu, maybe *shrugs*
<bazhang> a fedora remix
<gpc> wonder if an @merge ban# would be a usefull feature
<bazhang> from the lovely webupd8
<gpc> where it would merge comments from all ban#'s into one
<rww> I wish stalker.pl had a command for manually merging records
<gpc> ubottu: tell omarmt22 about guidelines
<gpc> ubottu: tell omarmt22 about codeofconduct
<rww> tell omarmt22 about botsentience :(
<rww> ubottu: tell Hilarie_away about away
<rww> !search xkcd
<ubottu> Found: girl, bacon-#ubuntu-offtopic, xkcd, prayer
<rww> NOT NEARLY ENOUGH
<rww> someone integrate it into !web2.0.
<elky> bacon?
<rww> candybar of meats
<rww> in that it's disgusting /and/ bad for you!
<elky> omnomnom
<rww> it's also the formaldehyde of meats, because it smells bad.
<elky> http://whatever.scalzi.com/2006/09/13/clearly-you-people-thought-i-was-kidding/
<Flannel> !bacon-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I've always considered bacon to be the candybar of meats... http://xkcd.com/418/
<rww> elky: commiserations on your successful bid to lose even more of your sanity, btw.
<elky> rww, you forget i've been on the ircc before? there's nothing left for me to lose.
<rww> yes, hence the "even more". I figure you can always delve into the realm of negative sanity.
<elky> I'm pretty sure I'm the only one to bid for it really truly knowing what i've volunteered for.
<rww> I suspect Pici had an inkling.
<Flannel> I think it's a logarithmic sort of thing.
<elky> an inkling is not sufficient
<gpc> @random sanity insanity
<ubottu> insanity
<gpc> yup
<rww> h00k: You're supposed to call that factoid as !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!punctuation :(
<h00k> rww: :(
<KB1JWQ> Just gave switch a ten minute tempquiet; recurring issue in many channels.
<Tm_T> KB1JWQ: I had a talk with him yesterday, I'm sure he will continue to be a bit of an issue
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I figured I'd let a named op handle it after than ten minute quiet elapses.
<Tm_T> he hasn't crossed the line well enough for plain ban I think
<Jordan_U> I would disagree. What I see in the scrollback from #ubuntu seems to be pretty clear trolling.
<Tm_T> KB1JWQ: anyway, thanks for the help (:
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: today? haven't checked todays behaviour
<Tm_T> KB1JWQ: leave the quiet, I will remove it a bit laterm thanks (:
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: /lastlog switch for me in #ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/6xmhxajT
<KB1JWQ> Tm_T: Unfortunately it's an automated thing.
<Tm_T> KB1JWQ: ah, it's ok either way, I'm following his doings now
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: as I have already talked to him, and got no useful results, I rather see him doing one more push after warnings and quiet
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fisch246 said: ubottu, this is now my favorite bot after that last statement..
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Switch has begun again in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> yup, gave him last warning
<Tm_T> and there I was, hoping the remove would keep him out for some time
<Tm_T> he is informed in PM too
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, erUSUL said: !xy is <reply> You're trying to do X, and you thought of solution Y. So you're asking about solution Y, without even mentioning X. The problem is, there might be a better solution, but we can't know that unless you describe what X is.
<jpds> Graphy.
<jussi> meh, I prefer
<jussi> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<knome> jussi, did you say VB was a good australian beer?
<jussi> knome: I like it, yes
<knome> jussi, you are wrong. :P this is almost as watery as the rest :P
<jussi> knome: whatever you like :)
<knome> jussi, i would even say i'd prefer fosters, if i could choose one of these served cold.
<knome> jussi, warm, maybe this.
<knome> well, not cooled enough, that is
<jussi> fosters is horrible - and you probably lie it because its made here...
<knome> :)
<knome> fosters is much like lapin kulta in terms of drinkability... it goes if it's cool. if it's warm, it's really bad.
<gord> someone from a different channel seems to have a bot logging in #ubuntu - Warrio is the bots name, not sure what our rules on that is
<jussi> gord: more details please?
<gord> jussi, its a bot, its logging. thats about all i know. http://soldat.gr:5656/ its generating
<gord> honestly i just don't like the idea of unapproved bots in our channels, they can go wrong which can lead to lots of uncontrolled problems
<jrib> bots that don't interfere with the channel (no messaging/noticing) are ok because we can't really enforce anything else
<jussi> jrib: thats not actually the case for logbots
<jrib> jussi: how so?
<jussi> jrib: see the bottom of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jrib> i'm basically a log bot in the channel
<jussi> jrib: but you arent publishing said logs
<jussi> jrib: also, wrt you ban/exception yesterday, did you remember to put a note in the BT?
<jrib> jussi: kunwon?
<jussi> yes
<jrib> I don't think I did, let me do that now
<jrib> Back to the bots though, I think it's a waste of time to try to enforce this rule, because you can only "catch" the honest people
<jrib> and having the bots log doesn't hurt anyone
<jussi> jrib: those who publish the realtime logs, if legit are more than welcome to, we just want to know about it. there are some privacy implications, as well as its against freenode policy to log without permission
<popey> surely against freenode policy to "log and publish" not just "log"
<jrib> oh, I wasn't aware that was freenode policy
<knome> i suppose it would be impossible to ban logging, since many clients do that by default
<jussi> knome: yes, you are correct
<jussi> anyway, Im off.
<knome> have a nice day
<jrib> we should have the logs somewhere in #ubuntu according to freenode guidelines
<jrib> also, I dislike the goo.gl links :/
<topyli> iirc it's explained in a message when you join the channel
<jrib> topyli: you are right
<topyli> click-through eula :)
<jrib> I'm surprised no one owns ubunt.us
<jrib> ubnt.us is taken though
<jrib> hmm, .us is cheap
<cdbs> Please remove the 'New X stack' stuff from #ubuntu+1 topic, and add : "New X.org stack uploaded, known issues: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html"
<cdbs> thanks
<tsimpson> I guess cdbs doesn't know he has access in +1
<jpds> Ignorance is bliss.
<popey> !ping
<Pici> fyi: 15:36:07 <leftyfb> donvito is a troll from EFnet. Please keep an eye on him. As soon as he's done getting help, he starts his antics.
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<nixternal> Pici: rumor has it that donvito is a troll from efnet. at least that's what i got in a pm. can you keep an eye on him? i am dealing with a few feet of snow right now
<nixternal> hahaha
<Pici> :P
<gpc> ubottu: tell shadaloo about guidelines
<Jordan_U> 13:59 -!- barack_osama [~barack_os@adsl-144-134-92.mia.bellsouth.net] has joined #ubuntu
<rww> tsimpson: probationary #ubuntu ops don't have access in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-03
<genii-around> Meh. the "no one is paying attention to me so I'll threaten to install windows" people really irk me for some reason
<jrib> genii-around: yeah...
<rww> my stock response is "okay, have fun"
<bazhang> he was given a quite comprehensive guide on command line wifi connection
<jrib> yeah, sometimes I'll just tell them no one cares what they install, use what works, but if you want help with ubuntu then stick to the discussion of support
<gpc> I was tempted to ask how he connects to wifi in command console in windows
<genii-around> rww: Probably for the best
<bazhang> he could read it, ask questions from it; it doesnt make sense to paste the guide into the channel
<genii-around> No one wants to put any work into anything, I think is the main problem. It all has to be easy and someone else does all the work for them.
<gpc> what distro does that?
<gpc> I want to switch
<genii-around> gpc: Hehe, me too!
<genii-around> Anyhow I'll stop complaining now
<gpc> genii-around: only problem is now I have this logo tattooed on my arm
<rww> if their Ubuntu experience is worse than their Windows experience, and they don't have Free software ideology (and most don't in #ubuntu), the only reasonable thing to do is to switch back :\
<bazhang> its doubtful they switched in the first place. so not much of a switch "back" needed.
<rww> Personally, Windows 7 hates my wifi card, and previous versions need a driver disk for it, whereas Linux has it in-kernel. So...
<jrib> genii-around: I like to believe there once was a time when that was not true and I feel that way only because I am getting older, but I fear it's always been that way :/
<genii-around> One of the things I like most about the linux mentality is that the more work you're willing to put in, the more rewarding it is
<bazhang> that's more the hard work pays off mentality
<KB1JWQ> rww: Idoru got him.
<bazhang> yes
<rww> It's one of those days. I'm going to go read, have fun!
<bazhang> what shell are maffw and prolix using?
<rww> the one that's listed in their gateway cloak...
<bazhang> they both seem to be causing issues
<Pici> They're both on the same shell :/
<Pici> or shell provider rather
<bazhang> <MaffW> minimec: my son say i should "are m are f forward slash" , what is that
<bazhang> yet he claims to be new to ubuntu
<gpc> nice family, the son tells the dad to destroy his install
<genii-around> heh!
<Jordan_U> Even if they genuinely didn't genuinely know what that meant there is no reason to spell out "are". My guess is troll.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> maffw is giving very odd, evasive answers
<bazhang> heh centos
<bazhang> <MaffW> i called my son and he say i should compile my colonel
<Jordan_U> bazhang: From the little I've seen after joining #centos I believe they probably did send him.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, still dont see the connection to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> I need to leave, but could someone join #centos and confirm / ask them not to do it again.
<gpc> evening AlanBell
<gpc> Jubelperser is Hoober?
<gpc> seems like it
<bazhang> doubt it
<rww> just the #ubuntu-offtopic oddmagnet at work again, I think
<rww> what does "I s n ur lrk" mean
<tonyyarusso> rww: I believe it's "I is in your lurk"
<tonyyarusso> Which *almost* makes sense.
<bazhang> its creepy
<rww> im in ur lurk, bein forcibly evicted from ur channelz
<hypatia> i couldn't figure out, was he calling me a lesbian, threatening me, or just being obtuse?
<hypatia> all of the above?
<hypatia> lol.
<bazhang> who cares. his last several statements were disturbing
<rww> I do. I pride myself on my ability to translate gibberish.
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzstaffel
<rww> Even Hitler doesn't like Plymouth, I guess.
<rww> heh. FloodBot lied and said it quieted me.
<bazhang> hehe
<rww> I didn't know it PMed. Explains why people apologize to it in PM so often.
<rww> heads up that Hoober's online as EndofTimes [~chatzilla@france1.pointtoserver.com]
<bazhang> r007 just does not want to let it drop
<bazhang> rww, thanks
<rww> ... oh for crying out loud.
<rww> I told them to stop saying that they're done talking and just stop talking, and they both replied telling me that they're done talking.
<Flannel> rww: I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done telling you that I am done.
 * genii-around 's head explodes
<Flannel> genii-around: stack overflow?
<genii-around> segfault at least
<genii-around> The guy in #kubuntu that can't think for himself isn't helping much either
<genii-around> Flannel: I admire your restraint
<bazhang> I PM'd him no response yet
<rww> I'm beginning to suspect that r007 has a violent allergy to truth.
<bazhang> he's been banned/removed before
<gpc> much like others with r007 in their nick
<Flannel> Well, he's removed himself from the equation, so let's just assume it's over with and get back to ... uh, regularly scheduled programming?
<rww> gpc: strange, I don't remember anyone named 5ud0 ever being a problem.
<gpc> heh
<rww> bazhang: heh, didn't see that the first time I looked in BT.
<AlanBell> o/ gpc
<gpc> hey AlanBell
<gpc> How you doing?
<AlanBell> not bad, were you after something?
<gpc> I don't mean to be rude but technically you are not allowed to idle in here.
<gpc> personally I don't have an issue with you being here
<AlanBell> sorry, was in after Garzooka a while back and never closed the window, I will head off now
<gpc> no worries and thanks for understanding
<rww> The idle policy strikes again!
<AlanBell> o/
<rww> You need to be more strategic. If you don't have an issue with them being here, then /don't bring it up/ ;P
<elky> I find it strange we tend to be nicer about it to complete randoms :(
<gpc> I wasn't nice?
<rww> You applied a silly policy to remove someone from the room that wasn't doing any harm. The point could be made...
<gpc> the policy as I understand it has nothing to do with harm being done
<gpc> it has to do with right to be idle in the channel.
<rww> which is a silly concept, for various reasons that have been debated ad nauseum without any result in the past :(
<gpc> I don't agree with all the rules but I try to apply them fairly to everybody. Troll or person I consider to be a friend.
<rww> I apply the rules equally to every one. In this case, I've gone 2.5 months without asking someone to leave #ubuntu-ops, and intend to continue.
<gpc> hmm
<rww> 2.5 months being the length of time since I started opping ;P
<rww> which reminds me, I'm running out of time to do something catastrophically evil that'll get me deopped and save my sanity.
<rww> (yes, I have replaced the irritating jokes about getting kicked out of #u-ot with irritating jokes about that. sorry.)
<rww> I'm now imagining what #freenode would be like if it was closer to 24/7 op coverage but people weren't allowed to idle there because they might $insert_reasons_for_idle_policy.
<KB1JWQ> What I've seen in other op channels is that when you have people idling they start giving play by plays to uninvolved parties.
<rww> If they're disrupting the point of the channel, kick them out, just like any other channel...
<elky> KB1JWQ, yep, thats why we have our idle policy, so that our reactions to trollfloods weren't cut off by the trollmasters
<KB1JWQ> Bingo.
<rww> ah, you mean play-by-plays outside of the channel. I thought you meant metadiscussion while people were trying to resolve bans or something.
<elky> yes. the logs are there for people who think they need to know what's happening in here. we used to have issues where botmasters would come in here and control their bots while getting bonus kicks by seeing us try stop them and "preempting" our efforts.
<rww> perhaps I'm selectively forgetting incidents by accident, but I don't remember the last botflood in #ubuntu that required coordination in here that would be damaged by reducing the log delay from an average of 30 minutes to 0.
<elky> rww, this was back before ipv6 was available in large blocks by HE
<elky> the main thing was that people in here would check to see when we weren't responding to a decoy incident, and use that as the trigger to unleash the hounds.
<elky> So all those 10 minutes without ! o p s being answered? bot/troll floods.
<rww> Surely they'd know whether you're responding or not by whether you do anything or not in #ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> Not always.
<elky> not really
<elky> "incident" is as broad as walking the line & seeing us discuss whether to ban
<elky> so all your ryaxnb discussions that didn't show signs in -ot or #u
<rww> would be exactly the same, because I am very much aware that he can read the public log files.
<rww> heck, having ryaxnb in here so I could poke him outside the main channel but not in PM (he's not reasonable in PM at all) might have actually helped matters.
<elky> not quite. you have the lul being 30 minutes. He can't react to a 10minute silence that corresponds directly to an incident if that was 30 minutes ago and you're back from your pee break.
<rww> except that idle times are publicly visible through /whois, and we're getting a lot better about having operator coverage all the time
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I figured I'd volunteer during the next recruitment drive on ubuntu-irc@
<genii-around> moth_woman in #u, I'm too tired tho
<KB1JWQ> Someone want to handle moth_woman?
<KB1JWQ> I can if you'd like, but figured I'd get someone nicer. :-p
 * genii-around slides Mamarok a tea
<Jordan_U> @mark moth_woman
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu moth_woman
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<KB1JWQ> How does mark work?
<rww> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Jordan_U> Now I need to figure out how to remove the first @mark that I messed up...
<rww> Jordan_U: I don't think you can.
<Flannel> You can't
<Flannel> Just ignore it.  Go into BT and comment "ignore this" or whatnot.
<Flannel> (that'll mean people won't read the log about it when perusing later)
<KB1JWQ> Someone want to gently redirect livingdaylight in #ubuntu?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ipatch said: ubottu this is what i am trying to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504038&highlight=ubuntu+10.10+live+usb+mac
<KB1JWQ> rww: Thanks for that.
<bazhang> <homecable> Type !d2nt To Download Diablo 2 D2nt3.42 Mf Bot
<bazhang> it prompts a dcc transfer
 * popey saw this and thought of nixternal http://www.boingboing.net/2011/02/03/bike-weather-in-milw.html
<nixternal> popey: we got way more snow than milwaukee here in chicago though. our streets are clean now, but there was no way to ride 2 days ago
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aerofly5 said: ubottu: No, it is a source pack that you have to download and compile yourself
<Pici> ...
<rww> Can someone change alpha 1 to alpha 2 in the /topic of #ubuntu+1, please?
<rww> (there are two occurances of it. one URL, and the text next to it)
<tonyyarusso> awww, too bad topics can't use ubottu variables
 * rww voluntells tonyyarusso to change it ;P
<gpc> rww good?
<rww> nvm, gpc is speedy :)
<rww> yes, thanks
<gpc> no problem
<charlie-tca> um, we didn't actually announce it yet
<tonyyarusso> ha
<gpc> rww: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<rww> I was lied to by a user! D:
<charlie-tca> the only announcement was was by OMG! Ubuntu
<rww> gpc: now set it back again and lart jeffwheeler!
<charlie-tca> It willl be out within an hour or so, though
<tonyyarusso> rww: wait, wait, you believed a USER?  You ARE new at these.  ;)
<tonyyarusso> wow, *this
<tonyyarusso> Lag is bad.
<rww> tonyyarusso: I was in a good mood :(
<tonyyarusso> stupid OMG.  Long on exclamations, short on facts.
<Jordan_U> Seriously, OMG.
<gord> every time anyone mentions omg, [citation needed] them, seriously
<rww> gord: [citation needed]
<tonyyarusso> :)
<rww> Time for another round of "magicianlord asks basic questions about the release times and stability of Debian and Ubuntu!", I guess.
<charlie-tca> does he have to do that every day or two?
<gpc> yes
<rww> If he repeatedly talks about things, it makes them faster.
<charlie-tca> lol
<rww> This is why his other favorite topic is long circular conversations about the huge speed increases he gets from noatime.
 * charlie-tca whispers - do I dare say "It officially released" 
<Pici> you may
<charlie-tca> Natty Alpha2 officially released - Please see the notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<Pici> rww: we typically wait until the release manager gives us the go-ahead, or the email to devel-announce goes out.
<rww> I don't see an email on ubuntu-devel-announce. This is obviously a huge conspiracy!
<charlie-tca> That is where I got it. Let me get the reference
<charlie-tca> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032403.html
<charlie-tca> but, rww is right, Even though it went to it, it is not an ubuntu-devel-announce yet
<nhandler> Most likely stuck in the moderation queue
<maco> "here russian? russian?" "bulgarian!" haha
 * rww blinks at etotheipi:#ubuntu's hostmask
<elky> rww, did you message him suggesting to get a cloak to cover that crap up?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-04
<Pici> charlie-tca: I actually had already gotten the email when I said that earlier.
<charlie-tca> That was what I waited for, too. I find it works better that way
<ubottu> In ubottu, etfb said: !default is <reply> Does double-clicking a file icon always launch the wrong program?  Change the default setting like this: right-click the icon in Nautilus (the file manager).  Choose the Properties menu.  In the Open With tab, select your preferred program and click OK.
<rww> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<rww> I see that there are more words in the suggestion. I don't see how it's different :<
<charlie-tca> I like the original better. It is simpler
<ray24> buncha of fags
<ray24> fuck this
<maco> watch your language please
<Pici> Well that sort of attitude isn't going to get you unbanned any faster,
<ray24> banning me?
<ray24> if i saw you in real life
<ray24> your done
<rww> my done what?
<ray24> post your profile
<maco> is that a threat of violence and or murder?
<ray24> lemme see your  credentials
<ray24> im a man of power
<maco> are you aware that such threats even when made on the internet are just as illegal as when over the phone or face to face?
<h00k> clearly.
<ray24> let me see who that is behind that computer
<ray24> before you exude anymore authority
<ray24> upon thee
<maco> er, that's not how you use second-person familiar
<ray24> what makes you think your opinion is any good?
<h00k> it's true.
<bazhang> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<maco> as in, you just used a second person pronoun to refer to yourself, which since you said it...you should've used a first person pronoun
<Pici> ahem.
<Pici> bazhang: ?
<ray24> this place is brainwash
<ray24> communist
<bazhang> Pici, death threats?
<h00k> Also, ray24, your attitude isn't going to get yourself anywhere. Please go away.
<ray24> go away?
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone think of a single reason to allow this to continue?
<maco> nope
<ray24> I'm a ubuntu user
<marienz> assuming you don't need staff anymore?
<bazhang> just wanted to make them aware
<maco> h00k: was "it's true" at my grammar correction?
<tonyyarusso> marienz: well, unless you have weekly meetings with the FBI :P
<h00k> maco: yes
<Pici> Unless marienz disagrees, I think that just a poke to a staffer might be better. I see !staff similarly to !ops, in that we need action take asap.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I know people in the US DoD, if that helps.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: He called me once for Linux help.
<tonyyarusso> yay, PMs too!
 * Pici too
<h00k> not here, yet.
<Jordan_U> Never would have expected that.
<rww> h00k: oh, good. I was feeling left out.
 * h00k queries rww 
<Pici> I threw the appeals link at them... good thing I don't have to deal with those anymore.
<marienz> assuming this is the first time he does something like this I don't think staff should get involved just yet, but I've relayed it
<rww> h00k: xkcd 853
<Pici> marienz: As far as I know, this is the first time we've seen this particular guy.
<h00k> rww: :3 I love that one.
<maco> i think if i threw a stick within a mile of where i work, i'd hit a US DoD person, seeing as the suburb where i work was created to house people who work at No Such Agency
<maco> oh im getting them now too
<maco> ive been called two names so far
<Pici> only two?
<maco> and afaik, they're not ones that can usually both apply to the same person...
<h00k> Stop Theeself!
<maco> hmm one of them just repeated, and ive been asked to commit suicide
 * maco ponders
<maco> no thanks
<maco> i just got a new job. think i'd like to stay alive long enough for my first paycheque at least
<Pici> I'll add my pm log to the bt comments.
<maco> oh and a racial term was just used as if it were an insult...
<Pici> and.. commented.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btloin
<h00k> fail.
<h00k> @btlgin
<rww> @btloincloth
<h00k> ...
<h00k> @btlogin
<Jordan_U> mmm, btloin
<Jordan_U> btloin with btgin, even better.
<rww> I don't get it. He's threatening to do Ubuntu advocacy?
<Pici> I didn't know being unemployed was an insult either.
<h00k> Oop, now I'm in the club, too.
 * rww sulks
<persia> Anything can be an insult: "You're so useless, you use a computer!!!", it's all in the delivery.
<tonyyarusso> "You can't even chat on IRC without a machine to help!"
<h00k> Okay, in all honesty, what was said to me was pretty weak.
<h00k> Not advocating anything, but...heh.
<Jordan_U> persia: In Soviet Russia computer uses YOU!
<maco> i mostly was just informed my sexuality is unacceptable. with no evidence regarding what my sexuality actually is. but whatever!
<persia> Jordan_U, Pity those days are gone: there's something better about BCI interfaces when the HID is an output device.
<Pici> So.. in other words, just another day as an op.
<h00k> I added my comment to the bantracker as well.
<h00k> s/comment/comments
<h00k> there were 2!
<rww> Pici: they haven't ban-evaded yet, so today is actually a relatively good day
<h00k> rww: don't give ideas :(
<maco> ubottu isnt answering when i login
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> maco: Maybe being capable of having a sexuality is unacceptable?
<maco> ah have to do it in a channel. how silly
<maco> @btlogin
<maco> tonyyarusso: im sorry im not a eunuch?
<Jordan_U> maco: You shouldn't have to.
<maco> if only we were all unix....
<tonyyarusso> maco: hehe
<rww> i has a PM
<maco> Jordan_U: tell that to ubottu
<tonyyarusso> maco: but we want to be linux, not unix!
<maco> ok mine's in
<Pici> related: http://www.flickr.com/photos/47570404@N08/4352322441/
<persia> Let's not get into discussions of preferred technology, or somebody will mention joe.
<rww> the editor?
<Pici> ed's friend.
<h00k> I hear he has vi
<Jordan_U> Obligatory: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<maco> rww: your turn to add a comment?
<maco> rww: or is he still going?
<rww> my log is too long and too hilarious to be added.
<maco> hilarious sounds like reason *to* add...
<h00k> I think anyone reviewing the log will get the message ;)
<Pici> Yah
<Pici> oh,.
<maco> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<maco> !learn2hack
<maco> can i make an alias for !learn2hack for:     If you would like to learn to hack, please follow the HowTo set forth by Eric S Raymond at http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<maco> its about /actual/ /legal/ hacking
<maco> like...being an excellent programmer
<bazhang> thats not what he wanted, and prolongs the offtopic follow on commentary
<maco> but maybe gets them to go away and read for an hour or so
<maco> do script kiddies know how to read?
<bazhang> unlikely in the extreme
<h00k> maco: yeah, this line:  /////COPY EVERYTHING BELOW HERE
<maco> hahaha
<rww> maco: 0|\|1'/ !|\| 1337
<maco> rww: the hell does THAT say?
<maco> oh i see
<maco> only in leet
 * persia always thought hackers delighted in using their intimate understanding of internal workings to fiddle about and change things.
<persia> (hacker: one who hacks -> to hack: to perform activities resulting in a hack -> a hack: some way of interpreting or presenting rules to accomplish an unexpectedly elegant result (e.g. implementing /usr/bin/true as "#! /bin/sh\n")
<bazhang> except in #ubuntu
<bazhang> look at his last line before exit: "I know it's illegal!"
 * h00k facepalms
<bazhang> the point being, people who know the distinction don't ask about it
<h00k> rule 1 and 2.
<h00k> or something
<tonyyarusso> Whoa.  See @joey's identi.ca :(
<h00k> :o
<h00k> I really try to have hope for humanity.
<maco> um who is joey?
<h00k> some dude
<maco> O_O
<maco> i cant say what im thinking in this channel
<maco> itd violate !language
<tonyyarusso> maco: Joey Stanford
<maco> tonyyarusso: figured that out by now, having clicked the link and gotten far enough to O_O
<maco> erm, typed in the url
<maco> same diff
 * tonyyarusso rages
<tonyyarusso> maco: 5 & 7 and 12 & 14 have the same difference!
 * rww giggles at PM window
<tonyyarusso> rww: There's *more*!
<tonyyarusso> ?
<rww> tonyyarusso: We're having a delightful conversation about my army of bats
<maco> hahaha
<tonyyarusso> nice
<rww> And in case anyone else has been getting PMs with quotes in them, I don't tend to use emoticons awkwardly in the middle of sentences.
<persia> Aww:(wwww
<KB1JWQ> rww: I do!
<maco> oh more
<h00k> he came back.
<rww> 02:10:47 <ray24> #ubuntu-ray
<h00k> er.
<rww> although it appears they don't know how to chanserv, so *shrug*
<h00k> I'm getting the /queries from that person again
 * tonyyarusso dons pie-in-the-sky hat
<tonyyarusso> Freenode GMS will prevent creation of such channels!
 * tonyyarusso returns to reality
<h00k> another short round of completely original insults
<rww> Just remember, every minute they spend being witty and creative in PM is another minute they're not figuring out how to get into #ubuntu.
<h00k> yeah...I considered replying for an attempt to delay any ban-evading attempts
<persia> We need better chatbot plugins for clients to have these drawn-out discussions for us.  Automation for the win.
<rww> ooo, that's a good idea actually
<tonyyarusso> There's a decent supybot one
<rww> http://scripts.irssi.org/html/eliza.pl.html :D
<tonyyarusso> eliza is ollllllllld
<nhandler> Pici: re: The staff factoid, I don't think it is a big deal either way. If you just want to make us aware of something, a simple PM might be more effective, but there is nothing wrong with hilighting us via the factoid.
<persia> But perhaps exhaustingly patient when responding to insults, especially when seeded occasionally by human input to indicate it's not entirely a bot (although I'm unsure of freenode policy wrt cyborgs)
<gpc> did you know you could change the topic in channels that are not +t even without @
<rww> Yes. Yes I do know.
<gpc> even though it is trollish. I admit to partaking in the fun once
<gpc> :)
<rww> time to take that script and adapt it to respond if $nick PMs me
<rww> oh. requires Chatbot::Eliza. isn't packaged, way too lazy to install manually.
<persia> It's in your local hardy mirror, if you want.
<nhandler> persia: I have a feeling cyborgs would fall under the bot policy. Basically, they are fine if you have permission to have them in the channel.
<persia> nhandler, makes sense, and probably also falls under some don't-ask-don't-tell model, as it might be hard to determine the level of automation without investigation into the client configuration.
<rww> I have a feeling that autobleh makes me less than 100% human.
<persia> Indeed it does.
<Pici> nhandler: roger that.
<rww> psh, they deleted chatbot-eliza for being "unpopular, unmaintained, lame"
<rww> heretics
<elky> in other words, someone's pride got hurt.
<nhandler> rww: Yeah, all packages in Debian need a maintainer. If you poke me, I could probably get it re-uploaded through the pkg-perl team ;)
<persia> unpopular is a poor reason.  unmaintained is something you could volunteer to fix, if you liked.  lame is subjective.
<elky> lame is probably the most telling
<KB1JWQ> I do like that sdate is still there.
<rww> I like that ddate is installed by default.
<rww> (Today is Setting Orange, the 35th day of Chaos in the YOLD 3177)
<elky> heh
<jrib> wth is ddate
<rww> it outputs the current Discordian date
<jrib> ah
<rww> ( http://www.principiadiscordia.com/book/41.php )
 * rww giggles at #freenode
<rww> which of you is still PMing him? I stopped 25 minutes ago :\
<maco> im not
<h00k> I'm not
<h00k> I haven't respondd at all
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, witeshark said: !! there it is again!
<KB1JWQ> I also like the sl package.
<maco> ditto
<rww> pwnt
<h00k> yes
<KB1JWQ> I've been shockingly helpful today in #ubuntu.  The downside to that is there are entirely too many people who don't know how to properly ask a question.
<gpc> welcome to irc
<persia> If only the phenomenon described was limited to IRC :(
<h00k> persia: what mean you things people real do life think?
<rww> h00k: Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<h00k> rww: That's what it is! Yes.
<persia> h00k, Conventionally, the activity of the individual, when seeking to achieve some goal, especially one dearly required, especially important ones, please?
<h00k> persia: still no verb!
<persia> "please" is a verb: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/please
<persia> I think you mean "No independent clause!!"
<highvoltage> please please me
<persia> That's definitely the model of the very best of pleas
<h00k> Not used there, it wasn't, one could argue! Anyway, yes, no independent clause.
<highvoltage> it's from The Beatles
<KB1JWQ> cobra42_ is likely to become a problem, FYI.
 * h00k hops over
<bazhang> cobra2_ ?
<KB1JWQ> Er, yes.
<KB1JWQ> And there he is giving sudo rm -rf advice.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (cobra2_)
<KB1JWQ> gpc: Depressing that I called it.
<bazhang> got him in PM
<KB1JWQ> bazhang: Anything of substance?
<h00k> ubuntu.com is down
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, trying to get him to read the code of conduct and guidelines currently
<KB1JWQ> 20:27:34 [freenode] [~cobra2_(~someone@174.124.232.204 )] unmute me in ##ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> 20:27:46 [freenode] [~cobra2_(~someone@174.124.232.204 )] be4 spam
<KB1JWQ> In my PM.
<ubottu> kklimonda called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<elky> It's moments like that which I really really want a RT instance for the irc team
<elky> It'd also make it easier for people to ask for cloaks, etc.
<tonyyarusso> elky: So we to can deal with problems 2 years after they occur?
<elky> tonyyarusso, well as it is, we're not dealing with non-urgent issues that nobody reads 12hrs of scrollback to find.
<tonyyarusso> It's true
<rww> I read every line in -ops.
<rww> Have done for months.
 * tonyyarusso is trying to set up Trac at work, failing at the authentication stuff :(
<rww> My head is /so full of useless crap/ now.
<elky> That is, factoid suggestions/edits, cloaks, non-urgent channel maintenance.
<elky> It'd be *awesome* to be able to mark stuff done off.
<tonyyarusso> Why use something other than Launchpad though?
<persia> Any reason not to use an LP project for that?
<elky> tonyyarusso, like rt, which the sysadmins use?
<tonyyarusso> persia: Too slow!
<tonyyarusso> elky: right
<rww> too user unfriendly
<h00k> synical appears to be a bot in #ubuntu, responded to !uptime,not sure who it belongs to
<tonyyarusso> RT is kinda clunky, and Yet Another Account
<KB1JWQ> I've gotten trac working for jquery.com, let me know if you need a hand, tonyyarusso.
<bazhang> he's been asked to turn off that script before h00k
<elky> rww, it's too user-unfriendly to email rt@whereverwesetitup.com?
<persia> RT is mostly interesting if you want queue management, which I doubt there is a need to handle for the volume of requests.
<rww> elky: i meant LP
<h00k> bazhang: do you know who it belongs to?
<elky> rww, ohgodsyes
<persia> elky, RT admin is a bit more overhead.
<tonyyarusso> KB1JWQ: Will do.  My hangup has been getting the form-based database auth and user registration going, as opposed to the default Apache auth and manual user definitions.
<KB1JWQ> Rather than RT I'd probably suggest JIRA.  Free for open source projects even. :-p
<h00k> bazhang: or is it synical's client
<elky> persia, so if we had a lp project for "irc request queue" or whatever, what would we tell people to email to to start a ticket?
<bazhang> h00k, a script I think, check his host
<h00k> yeah...
<tonyyarusso> elky: If people e-mail to start a ticket, they'll expect someone to e-mail them back :(
<elky> tonyyarusso, the closing off of the ticket would send the email automatically
<tonyyarusso> elky: but not *right away*
<persia> elky, new@bugs.launchpad.net, but it's not lovely: see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<h00k> bazhang: isn't responding to queries
<tonyyarusso> If we wait four days to deal with their cloak they'll be all "HELLO?  DOES ANYBODY READ THIS MAILBOX?"
<elky> tonyyarusso, you can configure automatically reply with "it's in our queue we won't lose it here like we will in irc."
<elky> or whatevs
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, synical is just sitting there with that script going. Irritating to be sure.
<bazhang> synical, hi
<rww> We don't lose cloak requests, though. There are awesome people in #ubuntu-irc that throw rocks at IRCC until they appear ;P
<h00k> synical: I had you forwarded you here because your script is enabled in #ubuntu.
 * rww still thinks a ticket system would be nice, though
<tonyyarusso> elky: People should be used to submitting things on Launchpad for Ubuntu anyway - I don't see why and e-mail interface is important or useful for this.
<tonyyarusso> rww: agreed on that much
<elky> tonyyarusso, because people disconnect from irc occasionally.
<elky> normal people. not people like you.
<h00k> they do??
<rww> h00k: yeah. Linode goes down sometimes.
<tonyyarusso> elky: Huh?  What does that have to do with anything?
<elky> tonyyarusso, lots. I don't have to have a list by my computer of people who i have to look out for to tell something I did last week
<h00k> I have a feeling synical is afk and is going to sit here for a while.
<tonyyarusso> elky: ...
<rww> elky: tonyyarusso's suggesting using LP as a ticketing system, not not using a ticketing system or just using IRC.
<tonyyarusso> elky: We're discussing web interface vs. e-mail interface.  We agree on the usefulness of a ticketing system.  See above.
<bazhang> h00k, he's never been responsive to PM over the past few weeks
<h00k> fantastic.
<elky> tonyyarusso, ah got confused. either way, launchpad *is* confusing. unless you want "i want a cloak" raised as a bug against "ubuntu"
<tonyyarusso> elky: bug against "ubuntu-irc-stuffs", or something similar.
<elky> an email to rt@ubottu.com or something would be less losable
<h00k> do...um..we want to remove synical from here for the time bein, the?
<h00k> then, rather.
<elky> tonyyarusso, launchpad then gets to try talk them out of raising a bug, and asking things they don't need
<gpc> Why can't some one on each RMB be given auth to request a cloak be applied?
<elky> gpc, because we can't have that many GCs and still have the ircc with any?
<tonyyarusso> elky: if you must you could easily implement a mail handler that would take their e-mail, shift things around and add fields to fit the launchpad new bugs e-mail format, and forward it along.
<elky> tonyyarusso, thanks for volunteering.
<tonyyarusso> :P
 * tonyyarusso probably could, hrm
<tonyyarusso> Although a simplified web form would be even easier.
<elky> i'm sure the sysadmin team would love their sysadmin rt's moved to launchpad too.
<persia> gpc, There's several other non-RMB groups that can grant membership.
<persia> elky, I know of a request to do that, but it's blocked on LP not supporting multiple queues in any sane way.
<gpc> ok so, what is the problem with adding a few other people to do it.
<gpc> 1- membership approved 2- add to proper team in launchpad 3- ask staff to apply cloak.
<rww> there's no reason to. cloak processing is not bottlenecked by there not being enough GCs.
<rww> not significantly, anyway
<h00k> Can someone remove synical until they're ready to come back and discuss their bot in #ubuntu?
<h00k> woo!
<h00k> thanks.
<elky> erm. that should probably have had a message. you might want to pm him to that regard.
<h00k> will do
<bazhang> * You have been invited to #KB1JWQtheLier by unmute_me`
<KB1JWQ> bazhang: It gets better.
<bazhang> should I join?
<KB1JWQ> Apparently the last time I talked to him I "offered to make him freenode staff."
<KB1JWQ> I didn't.
<h00k> oh, nice.
<h00k> CAN I HAZ STAFF
<KB1JWQ> I forsee no problems with making him staff, does anyone else? :-p
<bazhang> thats cobra2_ I'd guess
<KB1JWQ> Indeed.
<bazhang> hehe ...no!
<KB1JWQ> "You there!  You're a colossal pain in major channels, so do you mind if I unilaterally induct you into network staff?"
<persia> sometimes it works.  Responsibility does strange things to people.  Mind you, it's only recommended in cases where the other options are equally stark.
<rww> Responsibility does very strange things to people. Just look at funkyHat.
<bazhang> absconded
<elky> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-02-03/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DilbertDailyStrip+(Dilbert+Daily+Strip)
<rww> s/\?.*$// ;P
<rww> also, this explains a lot.
<bazhang> * You have been invited to #fffk by cobra2_   still no response via PM after the initial abrasive commentary
<gpc> ExplodingPiglets needs a cool down period
<bazhang> I've alerted freenode staff, he's doing in several channels on the network
<ubottu> gpc called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<gpc> hate doing that in there but sometimes it's the only way
<Flannel> rww: Hour? or what?
<rww> until he gets bored and goes to bed
<ubottu> ExplodingPiglets called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> gpc: Taking care of it
<bazhang> * [culb] (freebsd@mindboggle.us): culb   is a bot?
<gpc> responds to google
<gpc> err !google
 * Flannel sighs.
<gpc> quieted for now
<gpc> will msg and ask to turn it off
<bazhang> * [Guest74074] (~nexus@host86-154-125-176.range86-154.btcentralplus.com): nexus   ban forward?
<gpc> no response from culb, told them to either come here or send me a PM when they have disabled the script.
<gpc> bazhang: yes, I would.
<gpc> as for culb I'm going to leave the +q for now.
<Flannel> gpc: Suggest a ban instead of a quiet (banforward even).  Quiets aren't apparent.  If he misses your query, he'll never know he's quieted.
<gpc> Flannel: ok will set a forward
<gpc> keep an eye open for r007
<bazhang> was that guest r007 ?
<gpc> don't think so
<Flannel> Looks like it.
<gpc> but he was giving suspect advice yesterday
<Flannel> 22:57 -!- Guest74074 [~nexus@host86-154-125-176.range86-154.btcentralplus.com] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<Flannel> 23:01 -!- r007 [~r007@host86-154-125-176.range86-154.btcentralplus.com] has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> okay. searching in bt under 86-154 brings them both up
<gpc> I didn't really look
<Flannel> Would explain the chip on his shoulder
<bazhang> then he immediately joined as r007 thereafter
<bazhang> whoa, just prior
<gpc> so if it takes two years to break a password he is not going to worry about it?
<bazhang> like herding cats today :/
<Tm_T> jayne: that annoying guy now in #freenode... he's there only for causing disruption
 * Tm_T waves to all the log readers out there
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, yuvateja said: ubottu: where is the volume applet present?
<AbhijiT> is there anyone handling ubuntu free cd to whome i can talk about a thing?
<AbhijiT> or email?
<jpds> AbhijiT: shipit.ubuntu.com?
<AbhijiT> yeah
<AbhijiT> but jpds actually thing is i need to talk about how much should i order in bulk? so that it get approved? i am giving seminar in front of frends and teachers
<AbhijiT> they all are from computer field.
<jpds> You would have to talk to your local community team.
<AbhijiT> okay
<AbhijiT> i wil talk to ubuntu india then.
<AbhijiT> thanks jpds
<AbhijiT> bye
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Loller said: ubottu: it is not the 43
<Pici> its 42!
<jpds> Pici: It's*
<Pici> I always mess that up.
<ikonia> be thankful gord or rww is not awake to punish grammar
<Pici> Now that you've pinged them they might be.
<gord> i would never punish grammar =\
<jpds> Pici: You should learn Russian.
<jpds> Pici: They just say: "It 42" - so awesome.
<persia> Having a special verb to indicate predicates is for unevolved languages :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, iuri said: ubottu, and this one is to purge emacs22
<Pici> meh
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee
<bazhang> Bipul`, hi
<ikonia> hello Jungli
<Bipul`> ikonia,  i am not jungli i am Bipul`
<Bipul`> i think you have to google this word "jungli"
<ikonia> interesting, you switched user in #ubuntu-in from Blockcold the other day, while wearing a cloak
<Bipul`> what ?
<Bipul`> bazhang,  hi
<Bipul`> i am not Blockcold
<ikonia> Bipul`: you joined #ubuntu-in the other day as the cloakded user, switched user to bigpul` and then said "hi ikonia"
<jpds> Hmm.
<Bipul`> i dont know what you saying but one statment i understand that that i have said you hi
<Bipul`> yes i do said that
<Bipul`> ikonia,  May i know the valid reasone ?
<ikonia> Bipul`: the reason I've just said
<Bipul`> what ?
<Bipul`> <ikonia> Bipul`: you joined #ubuntu-in the other day as the cloakded user, switched user to bigpul` and then said "hi ikonia"<-- this is the reasone ? guys any one can understand this then please make me understood
<ikonia> you joined #ubuntu-in using a known nickname for the user "jungli" changed nicknames to bipul` and said "hi ikonia"
<ikonia> you're ident also is a variation of what the user jungli uses
 * jpds understands it.
<Bipul`> jungli means forest man
<ikonia> you also knew to join this channel when I banned you from #ubuntu-ops
<Bipul`> and this language is widely used as a name
<Bipul`> ikonia,  my freind told me to join this channel
<Bipul`> and ask the reasone behind it
<ikonia> who told you that ?
<Bipul`> ubuntu-in users
<Bipul`> told me when i told about this incident
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> who
<ikonia> who ?
<Bipul`> who means what  i just told this incident in ubuntu-in
<ikonia> who told you
<ikonia> I'm in #ubuntu-in and no-one told you to join
<ikonia> so who told you to join
<ikonia> Bipul`: please come back when you are in a position to answer the questions
<Bipul`> <shadeslayer>
<Bipul`> shadelayer told me
<shadeslayer> \o
<ikonia> shadeslayer, thank you for joining, did you tell Bipul` to join #ubuntu-ops ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ikonia> ok, apologies for asking you to join to clarify that, I just wanted it logged on record
<shadeslayer> i told him to talk to you :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you're of course welcome to leave and I apologise for taking up your time
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> ikonia: sure .. no problem :)
<shadeslayer> cya guys :)
<ikonia> thanks
<Bipul`> ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer did not ask you to join this channel
<Bipul`> abhijit
<ikonia> actually, I'm not wasting any more time with this
<Bipul`> just call this nick here
<Bipul`> AbhijiT> Bipul`, contact #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> I saw you swap nicks from blockcold the other day and say my name, and it was reported to freenode, they know the situation, I'll follow this up with freenode
<Bipul`> ikonia,  listen man when i said i am not the "i am not"
<ikonia> I don't believe you so I'm going to leave that there.
<Bipul`> now do what ever you want i don't caer
<Bipul`> bye
<bazhang> bushman is not following the forums thread for his issue that has been provided to him by Gnea and I
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> I don't think he's being honest
<bazhang> there are at least two suggested fixes in that thread
<ikonia> is it actually known problem with this device ?
<bazhang> seems that just checking/unchecking the bluetooth support checkbox does it
<ikonia> it can't be that simple ?
<bazhang> but he has not run any of that, nor done any of the suggested commands. it's worked since at least hardy
<ikonia> freenode are checking on bipul` and jungli's multiple cloak stuff as that's not allowed
<Tm_T> thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Abhinav1 appears to be abusive - 4)
<bazhang> have them both in PM
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> gnea / bushman
<Pici> ah
<bazhang> he was targeting ikonia earlier, now gnea
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Eysyss appears to be abusive - 4)
<Pici> thanks idoru
<mneptok> sex and sex and sex and sex and LOOKIT ME! I BEEN SHATTERED!
<mneptok> sha-dooby
<Pici> :D
<bazhang> well they're both ignoring my advice to stop responding to one another
<bazhang> * [Compositor] (~timmyt@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net): Apples Oranges Kiwi   seems to be hoober etal
<Pici> bazhang, maco: thanks
<bazhang> Pici, it was maco who spotted
<bazhang> he asking for a cloak recently as well
<rww> It makes me happy that he appears to only have access to a small number of hostnames.
<Pici> shhh ;)
<bazhang> nogo seems to be going ot in +1
<bazhang> ie user guest from earlier
<Pici> ugh, hes in #ubuntu-release too.. /me watches
<Bipul`> ikonia, can i pm you ?
<ikonia> 1 moment
<Bipul`> ok
<Bipul`> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> 1 moment please
<Bipul`> ok
<ikonia> ok, I'm free now, I was just on the phone
<Bipul`> well but i am not jungli :|
<ikonia> ok. I may be wrong, but I disagree.
<Bipul`> it's just a  nick and also i have mine ssh account with name jungli s0 some time i login irc via my ssh account
<Bipul`> the word jungli means "Forest man" mogli
<ikonia> ok, but that doesn't change anything
<Bipul`> it's a popular nick
<Bipul`> yes but what i did?
<Bipul`> and i do remember i saw you in ubuntu-in
<Bipul`> and i said hellow to you
<ikonia> again, that doesn't change anything
<Bipul`> no but what i did?
<ikonia> Bipul`: I believe you are the user "jungli" who is a known problem user in ubuntu, I have put a ban on you in #ubuntu at this time
<Bipul`> it's really important channel (ubuntu) for me and you have banned me
<Bipul`> i am making a module for familiar with linux and i get most of help from  #ubuntu
<Bipul`> for mine college
<ikonia> I'm sorry about that, if any of the others feel I am likley wrong, they can remove the ban and I offer my sincere apologies to you, but based on the information I have I believe you are jungli
<Bipul`> ikonia,  but i am not !
<Bipul`> I AM NOT JUNGLI jungli is just a nick
<ikonia> ok, I disagree on that,
<bazhang> yeah thats really offensive
<bazhang> bobmarley
<ikonia> he's gone
<Bipul`> ikonia,  i have helped many peoples
<Bipul`> in ubuntu channels
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything.
<ikonia> I have asked freenode to also look into this
<ikonia> if they come back with an opinion that you are not the same user, then again, I offer my sincere apologies, but I have to trust the information I have
<Bipul`> ikonia,  yes most welcome
<Bipul`> if you have the logs just go through that
<ikonia> that proves nothing
<Bipul`> ok fine then you must ask to freenode
<Bipul`> as this channel #ubuntu is really important for me
<Bipul`> no i will wait for the freenode report
<Bipul`> you take you time
<Tm_T> Bipul`: you have used the nick "Vipul" too, right?
<Bipul`> yes
<Bipul`> i use this nick vipul
<Tm_T> roger, just checking
<ikonia> Bipul`: ok, I'll take a gamble, I'll remove the ban in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Bipul`: I have removed the ban in #ubuntu
<bazhang> <smallfoot> bazhang, where is for complaints?
<ikonia> direct him in
<Bipul`> ikonia,  no but you 1st clear you doubt
<ikonia> I have to put faith in your intentions
<ikonia> Bipul`: I can't, that's the issue,
<Bipul`> if this nick really harms the ubuntu community  then you must ask the report of freenode ops
<ikonia> I have already done that, but that will take time to resolve, so I can either have faith in you and remove the ban, as I have done, or leave you banned
<smallfoot> hi im here cuz bazhang has asked me to come here by special invitation
<ikonia> smallfoot: you asked where to make a complaint ?
<smallfoot> i have ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<smallfoot> yes
<smallfoot> i would like copmlain
<bazhang> smallfoot, you need not complain in #ubuntu
<smallfoot> oh
<ikonia> oh, wait
<ikonia> is this a complaint about ubuntu ?
<smallfoot> yes
<ikonia> or the ubuntu channel
<smallfoot> the ubuntu
<ikonia> smallfoot: ok, well there is no complaints channel for the OS, it's a free community project
<smallfoot> i have 10.10 and im upset that i must have 2.6.35 kernel
<smallfoot> i want have 2.6.37
<bazhang> he's done this before as well though
<ikonia> smallfoot: you can log bugs or feature requests on launchpad.net
<ikonia> smallfoot: sorry, launchpad.net is the website you need to log a bug or feature request
<smallfoot> yeah so if i post on launchpad that i want 2.6.37, someone will give it?
<ikonia> smallfoot: no, but it becomes an option that someone may chose to work on
<smallfoot> well then linus puts out 2.6.38
<Bipul`> ikonia,  thanks alot
<smallfoot> and what i must do? tell everyone again to put 2.6.38 on my computer
<ikonia> Bipul`: ok
<Bipul`> :)
<smallfoot> this is always same thing!!
<ikonia> smallfoot: no, you don't update the kernels as they come out
<smallfoot> always i must wait, wait, wait and have old boring crap technology from leacy old
<ikonia> smallfoot: either way, this isn't a support channel,
<smallfoot> i can never ever have new stuff
<popey> you can
<smallfoot> why i must have old stuff? give me new stuff!
<popey> i just told you how in #ubuntu
<ikonia> smallfoot: launchpad.net is the place to log feature requests
<ikonia> bazhang: apologies, I missunderstood what was meant by complaint
<ikonia> Bipul`: if you're ok now, you can leave this channel
<jpds> smallfoot: why exactly do you want .38?
<bazhang> ikonia, well he always does this, best to get it done in here
<Bipul`> ikonia,  yes :)
<Bipul`> bye
<smallfoot> jpds, cuz it has faster performance!!
<smallfoot> it has integrated desktop responsive performance
<ikonia> smallfoot: you've been told how to log a feature request,
<ikonia> so unless you need something more from the operator time, you're welcome to leave this channel and go back to your irc day
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> you only want trick me to make launchpad post
<smallfoot> then they will ignore it
<jpds> Potentially.
<ikonia> then we can't help any more
<smallfoot> like if anyone will listen to me on launchpad and make 2.6.37 on maverick for me?
<ikonia> smallfoot: we are not a support channel
<smallfoot> they will put on NEW then CLOSED
<ikonia> there isn't much point discussing this more
<smallfoot> ok
<Tm_T> smallfoot: they will listen you there more than here
<smallfoot> okbye
<jpds> But if you want the latest features and bleeding edge stuff, you have to run the dev release.
<ikonia> he just wants version numbers
<bazhang> he's been banned multiple times for that
<ikonia> oh really, I didn't check BT
<bazhang> smallfoot-
<jpds> I like the route he's taking with jrib.
<ikonia> if he knows what he's doing is wrong, then end it
<jrib> aww
<jrib> oh well have to go anyway
<bazhang> bobmarley promised to stop using the hindi curses / abuse in #ubuntu via PM
<ikonia> great
<bazhang> ie I was in PM with him
<mneptok> lively up yourself.
<KB1JWQ> My day helping out in #ubuntu yesterday inspired me to pick up my (untouched for 8 months) netbook and upgrade the version of Lucid instsalled on it.
<KB1JWQ> ..at which point it proceeded to eat itself.
<jrib> feature
<KB1JWQ> I figured as much. :-)
<KB1JWQ> "Keep Linux in the datacenter where it belongs" is the subtext from that discussion. :-p
<Tm_T> FYI: I might be unavailable due to power outages so don't count on me (;
<h00k> I'm on hold and the coffee is way over there *points*
<jono> can someone please +m #ubuntu-meeting
<pleia2> additionally, would it be possible to get the ubuntu member cloak added to the access list there?
<Tm_T> pleia2: +1 (x10)
<bazhang> popey, has access there
<jono> is there no op who can fix this now?
<ikonia> maybe it should fall under the core channels
<ikonia> not got ops in there any more, I had it at the last but one UDS
<Tm_T> KB1JWQ: you up?
<ikonia> mquin: is around
<ikonia> just pinged
<Tm_T> rogery
<KB1JWQ> Howdy.
<KB1JWQ> What did we need done?
<h00k> +m in #ubuntu-meeting
<h00k> KB1JWQ: ^
<h00k> Thanks, KB1JWQ
<pleia2> we moved to -classroom
<pleia2> no need now
<bazhang> hehe
<KB1JWQ> Want anyone opped?
<pleia2> KB1JWQ: the chat moved to -classroom, -meeting doesn't need to be moderated anymore
<KB1JWQ> Okay, sorted. :-)
<pleia2> it would be nice if we could get the ubutu member cloak added to the access list in -meeting though (I can formally send an email to the IRCC if required)
<KB1JWQ> What's the chat on?
<ikonia> no
<KB1JWQ> pleia2: Probably best to go about it that way.
<ikonia> the ubuntu/member cloak should not be added to any access list
<pleia2> KB1JWQ: thanks, will do
<ikonia> it's persistantly abused
<KB1JWQ> (And this is why!)
<ikonia> hence why it was removed
<pleia2> oh :\
<pleia2> it works great in -classroom
<KB1JWQ> Should probably get some folks added to the ACL so y'all can handle such things going forward.
<KB1JWQ> I don't mind doing it any, but there are times when we're busy / not around.
 * pleia2 nods
<KB1JWQ> (+m'ing places, specifically)
<h00k> #ubuntu-meeting appears to be a mess :(
<KB1JWQ> It does.
<genii-around> Bleh. Work has me running around and these guys keep recommending to a user in #k to do sudo su
<bazhang> well hes just being obtuse at this point
<bazhang> he's trolling at this point
<bazhang> kde is more compatible with hardware
<ikonia> no more of this
<KB1JWQ> Idle curiosity, what's wrong with sudo su?
<KB1JWQ> It's about on par with sudo bash.
<bazhang> sudo -i for root shell
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: messes up the env
<KB1JWQ> Well sudo su - solves that issue.
<KB1JWQ> bazhang: Didn't know that one offhand.
<ikonia> yes, that would populate the env properly
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: it also writes stuff to /root
<bazhang> hes still at it
<ikonia> not for long
<bazhang> dat <tab> :)
<bazhang>  cakeIRC (~timmyt@unaffiliated/cakeirc)  hoober is now cloaked
<genii-around> I don't think #k-u has had such lively discussion as now for a long time :)
<KB1JWQ> Ah, he requested the cloak to evade, bazhang?
<gpc> yes
<Flannel> Eh, it's easy to ban the cloak
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, already got a ban in place so no worries
<KB1JWQ> I can decloak if that's easier.
<bazhang> perhaps he will be a better citizen with it
<KB1JWQ> Why was he actually banned in the first place?
<KB1JWQ> I'm not clear on that. :-)
<ikonia> do you want th elist
<ikonia> the list
<KB1JWQ> Hilights maybe? :-)
<bazhang> nearly 40 nicks ban evasion on multiples of them
<ikonia> constant ranting and tolling, abusive, language, attitude
<gpc> hoober, goober, orangecard, OzoneScaredyMan, LesBooter, peronni, circlecrossdev, tartarfoofas, MorganMuffler, cromblight, IKnowWhoIAm, cromblight_, FeetAndCloth, vimber, DrummerBoy38, OzoneScaredyPant, foober, OzoneScaredyMan_, Roobet, brown_boar, TurmptTarp, Callico10, TuskRattle, bearblack_,  Shoasdf,  silvercrab,  circlecrossdev,  DrummerBoy38,  foober,  cromblight,  prosper005,  tartarfoofas, cakeIRC
<gpc> that is all the ones I have
<bazhang> but hopefully with something to lose he'll reform
<maco> gpc: Compositor was added to the list today
<gpc> heh
<gpc> thank you
<maco> gpc: you have cromblight twice
<gpc> yeah I saw that
<gpc> thought I was going to shorten the list by removing cromblight instead I added two more
<tonyyarusso> What kind of megafail by staff allowed him to get a cloak?
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: errr, they should be following our pet trolls as closely as we do?
<tonyyarusso> Presumabely he's probably trolling other places to at this rate.
<bazhang> not really
<tonyyarusso> huh
<bazhang> obsessed with ubuntu it seems
<KB1JWQ> Precisely.  I didn't correlate it until just now.
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: but really, it's our failing that we don't keep staff informed if anything (:
<gpc> seems our days are numbered
 * gpc starts counting
<bazhang> he only bothers #freenode apart from #ubuntu channels that I have seen
<gpc> @mark #ubuntu leftist (~dizzy@adsl-92-132-79.asm.bellsouth.net) leftist> i also wanted to say that there are a couple of punk ass op's in here and your days are numbered you asswhipes.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> jbib1
<maco> bazhang: did you also get that what that person said to me was "thanks, i know"?
<maco> apparently i know just enough russian to recognise insolence?
<bazhang> maco, yes, they were disrupting
<rww> ikonia: any examples of *!*@ubuntu/member/* being abused? The only one I've ever heard about is people failing at operating in #ubuntu-release-party.
<rww> KB1JWQ: assuming I'm reading /whowas and nickserv right, thanks very much for removing cakeIRC's cloak.
<KB1JWQ> rww: No worries, although it was based upon violations of network policy. :-)
<popey> rww: I'd be interested in hearing about people abusing their ubuntu cloak
<gpc> I don't recall ever seeing abuse of that sort
<rww> It was less abuse and more idiocy, if memory serves. Either way, it's why ubuntu/member lost access in #u-r-p.
<popey> didnt realise it had
<Flannel> There was one guy in -r-p a few cycles ago that was just bad at being an operator, abuse of privledge, etc.
<gpc> failing at opping is not a crime
<gpc> it happens to the best of us
<Flannel> gpc: No, it's not.  But it's why the cloak hasn't given privledges in -r-p since
<gpc> instead of removing the privilege from all it should be used as an example of how not to act.
<tonyyarusso> gpc++
<rww> dangit. by the time I found my BT login, I forgot what I wanted to look for in there.
<Flannel> rww: puppies
<gpc> I can understand the lapse of judgement in a case where you have never had ops and go a little power happy.
<gpc> why you looking for your bt login
<gpc> why not just @btlogin and get a new one
<rww> because generating new ones when I have valid old ones is silly ;O
<gpc> ok
<rww> oh, that's right. I removed the cakeirc cloak ban and was going to comment that it was just because that cloak doesn't exist any more.
<rww> gpc: there are only about 340282367000000000000000000000000000000 possible session URLs. We have to conserve resources ;)
<gpc> it all ends in 2012 anyway not to mention the 60 trillion tone asteroid hurling towards earth
<Tm_T> gpc: no, 2018 when moon nazis come
<gpc> Don't we have enough to worry about
<gpc> bazhang: obvious troll with that nick
<gpc> I just removed them from #u
<rww> gpc: am I missing something in BT ID 37156? looks like uranus_gas_giant joined #ubuntu right after pauline used bad language, said nothing, and you removed uranus_gas_giant instead of pauline :\
<gpc> the nick/ident combo is offensive imo
<gpc> or atleast not family friendly
<gpc> I gave pauline !language and they didn't say anything afterwards and chose to part the channel
<rww> ah. Our definitions of "offensive nick" differ; explains why I was confused.
<gpc> if I am wrong about the nick/ident please tell me
<rww> I think you're wrong, but it's a subjective rule, not an objective one.
<gpc> yeah offensive is probably not the right word but family friendly I still don't think it is
<rww> either way, if you didn't PM them explaining why you removed them, it might be a good idea. Unless I'm just dense and normal people would have figured it out.
<rww> although apparently they care more about being silly in -ot anyway.
<gpc> seems so
<gpc> no I didn't pm. I did give them !guidelines which iirc mentions something about being family friendly '
<charlie-tca> rww: similar to u r anus  in english?
<gpc> had the ident not been buttman I probably would not have removed them
<rww> charlie-tca: I know.
<maco> its like the first episode of space cases. teacher is doing rolecall. "bova from...uranus?" "i hate being from uranus. im the butt of every joke!"
<Flannel> gpc: Not everyone receives the contents of part messages, you should never rely on that.
<Flannel> Also, it would've been nice to query first, asking for a nick change prior to actual action being taken.
<Flannel> Could be a perfectly reasonable fellow
<tsimpson> Flannel: ubottu looks for factoids in removals and will /msg them
<Flannel> tsimpson: I'm glad we have a bot that enables us to be lazy.
<tsimpson> it's a feature, it's not supposed to be a replacement for people actually talking
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-05
<kkathman> Sorry about that...fat fingers :)
<knome> you should really lose some weight
 * knome hides
<kkathman> LOL, you're right :)
<knome> the most painful part in that is that i should lose some weight as well...
<kkathman> I think this isn't a rare occurrence....most of us are probably in need of shedding a few.
<knome> mmhmm :)
<charlie-tca> or, as my brother said "It took me 50 years to look like this, and now you think I want what?"
<KB1JWQ> Just for clarity: are network staff welcome to idle here?
<rww> yes. +V is defense against the idle policy.
<tonyyarusso> KB1JWQ: Encouraged, even - we like it when you know about our problems :)
<KB1JWQ> I hear that.  One of these days I should have a talk with someone authoritative about how you want us (staff) to interact with the #ubuntu- namespace.  I think the last time it was heavily discussed predates my involvement.
<rww> make nhand1er attend the talk, I find people rapidly swapping hats amusing.
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> rww: s/,/\;/ though
<rww> the bad grammar in ubottu factoids is infecting me.
<tonyyarusso> I hear you there :(
<gpc> So it turns out the person I assumed was going to be an issue, isn't and the channel regulars are the ones who make trollish comments/jokes
<gpc> btw I am not lazy but thanks for caring
<rww> I like ubottu removal message parsing. I am also lazy. But I don't think these are related ;P
<Flannel> rww: You broke her...
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (ichbein)
<gpc> any ideas on how to handle ichbein, soon as you quieted he rejoined with a different ip
<gpc> he does seem to have calmed down a little
<rww> indeed. I was planning on removing that +q in a few minutes anyway, so if he doesn't start up again, w/e.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ichbein)
<gpc> ok, will see what happens
<gpc> spoke to soon
 * rww hovers over banhammer button
<gpc> already got it lined up :/
<gpc> if he comes back and still continues to be vague I breaking off my banhammer
<gpc> I'm*
<rww> I'm thinking banforward him here the next time he /quits.
<rww> assuming you feel like explaining what a support question is supposed to look like.
<gpc> not really and sending him here will just create confusion for him.
<gpc> maybe not
<gpc> will see
<gpc> isn't pitivi default?
<rww> I have no clue >.> <.< >.>
<maco> yes
<gpc> I didn't install it but it is in the menu so yeah
<maco> i dont even use ubuntu and i know this!
 * maco hides developer hat
<rww> ooo, are we playing a hat game?
 * rww grabs sorting hat
<gpc> I think I am gonna get my beer hat and go cry in the corner
 * rww puts sorting hat on gpc's head
<rww> < sorting_hat> Bogosort!
<gpc> Why does this dog always want me to let him out. He knows I don't like him, he isn't my dog and I DON"T LIKE HIM.
<gpc> s/"/'/
 * rww hears loud noises, goes off to find out what cat is attempting to destroy
<gpc> anonboots is posting stuff said in #u to that twitter link
<gpc> isn't that a no no?
<rww> not as far as I know
<ubottu> In ubottu, anonboots said: Where is your controller?
<gpc> he is posting "noob" stuff in an attempt to make fun of people
<gpc> ircc ^^
<rww> and if he does it again in channel, he's gone.
<rww> we're not the twitter police ;P
<gpc> not about twitter it's about the code of conduct and how making fun of people is wrong.
<rww> like I said, if he makes fun of people in-channel, we can do something about it.
<gpc> k
<rww> This isn't fair. It's a NEW MOON. We aren't supposed to get trollfests now :(
<rww> gpc: ta, was debating what to do with him
<gpc> he will be back and next offence is a ban
<gpc> you gave him a couple of warnings already right?
<rww> gpc: he's had enough between the three of us, yes.
<gpc> k
<rww> okay, that does it. my brain is melting.
<bazhang> * [Roobet] (~caffery@71.6.173.44): smut rut but  dodging in -ot
<rww> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> rww, my mistake
<bazhang> nogo gobo valkyrie etc is not ban dodging
<bazhang> at least not in -ot
<maco> Ivis is offering an invite to a torrent tracker in -ot
<maco> does that violate !piracy?
<bazhang> privately?
<rww> Depends. Do you want an extended argument with -ot about all the legitimate torrents they pretend are on Demonoid?
<maco> no, in -ot
<maco> rww: yeah thats what i was wondering about
<bazhang> r00t4rd3d in -irc
<rww> fun. isn't one of the two people privileged to be banned from there, in case anyone else was about to check.
<bazhang> Ivis is doing that 'demonoid  giveaway network wide now
<rww> can I quiet people for being more nonsensical than average in -ot :|
<jussi> rww: only if you quiet yourself then :P :P :P
<rww> okay
<Tm_T> bah, I hate Moinwiki
<jussi> dont we all?
<Tm_T> I guess
<Tm_T> I had already forgot that I volunteered to help with swedish translations or such
<Tm_T> talking about the Coordination page
<jussi> Tm_T: yeah, the page hasnt been touched for a good while.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> that said, more coffee
<rww> someone should probably figure out who ikoniaassholemot in #ubuntu is and then get rid of them. I'd do it, but I'm about to go sleeps.
<Tm_T> I PM'd they
<Tm_T> I'll wait 15 min for the response and then act
<Tm_T> and left
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, can FloodBots !tell people "!enter" too? I think that might help some.
 * q_a_z_steve hears crickets
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: They say "please don't flood, please don't use the enter key as punctuation, use pastebin"
<tsimpson> theoretically, but they already give out the info
<Flannel> Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q_a_z_steve> D'oh! You're right. Sorry.
<mernilio> Where is the "real" ubuntu channel?
<mernilio> bah
<ikonia> be aware marcusdavidus is back online
<ikonia> and in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> oh, captainjack?
<ikonia> don't know him as captain jack
<Tm_T> -!-  ircname  : Cpt.Jack
<ikonia> ah, not seen him as that
<Tm_T> so he's JackOfHearts?
<Tm_T> aka Jack_Sparrow?
<Tm_T> I don't know anything, I go to eat
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow is a good community member
<ikonia> marcusdavidus is a loon who rants about open source stuff and causes a problem on a regular basis
<Tm_T> yup, I fail at reading the logs
<Tm_T> ikonia: remember him vaguely
<ikonia> klined/banned multiple times,
<ikonia> thinks that because he's been part of an open source project he can do what he wants
<ubottu> retrofit called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gpc> troll
<gpc> ubottu: tell retrofit about guidelines
<gpc> ubottu: tell retrofit about codeofconduct
<ikonia> don't bother he's doing other channels
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing is wrong
<gpc> yeah but for logs sake
<ikonia> I wouldn't bother, if someone is hitting the whole network, I pesonally don't think we have a duty to "educate him" or go through a process
<gpc> he just PM'ed me a link that chromium blocked as malware
<ikonia> exactly why I wouldn't waste any time on him
<ikonia> heads up on ubuntu-women
<gpc> thank you
<ikonia> I wouldn't quite him, I'd ban and remove him so he can't see people in there to pm and harras
<gpc> I banned and removed
<gpc> oh you meant in #ubuntu
<gpc> thanks for taking care of that
<bazhang> * [Intersecret739] (~N3rdH3rd@ks306254.kimsufi.com): I see you!  <-- wonder if thats a bot, it/he/she was pasting some gibberish in #ubuntu
<bazhang> thats odd, now it exited and was replaced with Intersecret153 (no response via PM so far)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Intersecret920 is a bot or something, lastlog "intetsecret")
<bazhang> its logging in / exiting with variations on the last 3 numbers, perhaps *!Intersecret*@  ?
<rww> bazhang: or just ban the hostmask
 * rww does
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (miki165)
<gpc> Jordan_U: ^^
<Jordan_U> a1234567890: Please turn off whatever script you are running, or otherwise stop posting random messages.
<a1234567890> Cairo, Egypt (jodan-edan) -- Apparent fissures in Egypt's regime surfaced
<bazhang> seems to be some sort of google/news bot
<bazhang> a1234567890, egypt
<Jordan_U> I'm just going to change the ban-forward to a normal ban.
<a1234567890> enneth Cole Egypt tweets ignite firestorm Money.|call agencies UN-.a123456789016789
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> a1234567890, NYSE
<a1234567890> extreem83447attd334 443 117 991 99 b
<a1234567890> dim234 341 556731\
<a1234567890> extreme321-no0
<bazhang> may want to remove from here before it quotes the entire NYSE :)
<a1234567890> clampdorwn.-
<a1234567890> 3--2--1--lh
<Jordan_U> I don't have op powers here :(. I really should have considered that better before setting the ban forward.
<Tm_T> is -irc a core channel?
<gpc> no
<Tm_T> explains
<Pici> I'm going out for a bit, someone may want to keep an eye on -server
<gpc> Roy is often ot but he is also helpful
<ikonia> who is roy ?
<bazhang> Royk
<bazhang> in #ubuntu-server ikonia
<ikonia> ah, I have seen him before
 * genii-around hands Jordan_U a coffee
 * Jordan_U doesn't drink coffee
<Jordan_U> Thanks though :)
<genii-around> Heh, OK. Just my way of thanking you for being on the #u trolls...
<jussi> genii-around: not all the new ops know your little coffee habit :D
<genii-around> jussi: Yes, I was away a long time :(
<maco> rww: can you get your clone to behave?
 * Tm_T huggles genii-around
<genii-around> hiya Tm_T !
<Tm_T> hi DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> is there something we can help you with?
<DarthFrog> Nope.  I just found out about this channel and thought I'd see what it was about.
<Tm_T> DarthFrog: then I would like you to read the channel topic (;
<rww> maco: hrm?
<maco> rww: r\wWorld in -ot
<maco> rww: scroll back a couple hours. there's speculation that it's you in disguise
<rww> I'm glad there's a random \ in there. That would have been a /lot/ of highlights otherwise.
<genii-around> sigh, in #u <r000t_laptop> MrFricks, Do this to log in as root, open a terminal, type in sudo passwd root
<genii-around> which he did, apparently, by the time I was in there looking back through scroll
<genii-around> anyhow , goodnight
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-06
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kheer)
<rww> fixed
<ubottu> evilvish called the ops in #ubuntu (YankeesFan)
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Jordan_U> Who is claydoh (that just mistakenly kicked yofel from #kubuntu)? Do Ubuntu members have op powers in #kubuntu, or why is there an op in #kubuntu that's not here in #ubuntu-ops?
<rww> a #kubuntu named op; no; because #ubuntu-ops is not an exhaustive container of core channel ops.
<gpc> umm claydoh is a #kubuntu op, you can be a ubuntu member and be an op in a kubuntu channel.
<rww> There are almost as many ops in #ubuntu alone as there are people in here, in fact ;)
<Jordan_U> rww: Thanks, I don't know why I thought all core channel ops stayed here :)
<Pici> they should be in here.
<gpc> it is recommended but not compulsory iirc
<rww> gpc scares off many of them.
<gpc> I do
<Pici> But theres some weirdness between IRC and differnt parts of the Ubuntu community.
<rww> It's like how #ubuntu-irc theoretically has LoCo channel ops in it, but this is often not the case.
<rww> (amongst other teams, obviously)
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<gpc> I think we have our next namespace ban candidate
<rww> !cookie | Amaranth
<ubottu> Amaranth: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rww> gpc: looks like they're doing an admirable job of getting that implemented themselves
<Amaranth> Yeah, that's what my comments are saying too :)
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<bazhang> could we please get a kline for this fellow?
<rww> @ignore YankeesFan
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the editfactoids capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<gpc> @ignore yankeesfan
<rww> :<
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gpc> in -kernel also
<bazhang> using @ignore is not going to help out
<gpc> @unignore yankeesfan
<ubottu> Error: 'yankeesfan' is not a valid nick or hostmask.
<gpc> he quit
<gpc> funny how soon as yankeesfan quit r00t4rd3d joined -kernel
<bazhang> I see no connection.
<gpc> why did he join that channel?
<gpc> out of the blue
<bazhang> who knows
<gpc> could be a coincidence
<bazhang> so why bother speculating
<gpc> you're right
<bazhang> anonboots bears watching
<rww> anonboots is that person with the silly twitter account, isn't he?
<bazhang> he's the one who was saying "waiting for N00b questions"
<gpc> yes and I just banned someone for spamming the same link
<bazhang> Leon_Kaiser bears watching
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Hobbsee> (got it)
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> YankeesFan called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Hobbsee> !staff | greifer
<ubottu> greifer: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<nhandler> Hobbsee: By greifer, did you mean YankeesFan ?
<Hobbsee> nhandler: yes
<rww> ray24 PMed me asking to be unbanned. I said no and then paraphrased !appeals at them, so if they wander in here, that's why.
<gpc> wow at BT
<rww> although he has since informed me that he's banned from here
<gpc> he is
<gpc> with good reason
<gpc> did you read BT?
<rww> yes.
<gpc> think I'll let Pic i decide when he wants to lift the ban here
<rww> yeah, my reaction was along the lines of "oh well"
<bazhang> Hobbes is asking very random questions, and continuing to poll. I've asked him to stop several times already. He was on earlier doing the same.
<Jordan_U> As I understand it he wants to use Ubuntu so that he can pirate and install Windows...
<Jordan_U> He hasn't explicitly stated so, but he's said that he needs Ubuntu to be able to install Windows, and he says he also needs a torrent app. I don't think there are any legal torrents for Windows install isos...
<Jordan_U> And he specifically said he was "downloading Windows".
<bazhang> hard to tell. he just seems to be polling at random; xubuntu vs. ubuntu, filesystems advantages/disadvantages et c etc
<bazhang> ikonia, bipul` was jungli or not
<ikonia> not %100, I believe so
<ikonia> he also shows up as other banned nicknames in BT
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: initscripts is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: init scripts is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<far_> need help with locale cannot read charmap /usr/shatr/i18n no such file or dir
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, xyclo_ said: !, so I discovered my laptop is 64-bit compatible. 3Gb RAM, but plan to get to 6-8... I won't ask if it is worth it, I will just ask: For the typical audio apps (Jack, Ardour, H2, plugins, etc.) is it a pain to find 64bit versions of anything, or does it at all become an issue in terms of compatibility with other systems? kernel problems? Anything you can comment on? Thanks!
<gpc> MikeAndPotatoes in #k is Hoober?
<Tm_T> goober foober etc
<Tm_T> yes
<gpc> you may to remove him, he is kinda right about the app name but he will go on forever about it
<Tm_T> yup, on it
<Tm_T> bah, I'm slow apparently
<Tm_T> was about to ask him kindly stay on topic or leave
<gpc> sadly staying on topic for him is not an option, unless you mean the topic of whatever he feels like ranting about
<gpc> somebody really should rename that app though
<Tm_T> gpc: well, then I would have a clear reason to remove him, not that I wouldn't have earlier already
<tsimpson> he's under some idea that changing your nick/ident/IP combination means you can not be banned and so can not be ban evading
<tsimpson> and anything contrary to that assertion must be a lie and abusing the "technology" of IRC and the internet
<gpc> he is under the impression his doctor is wrong and that he shouldn't take his meds
<rww> tsimpson: reminds me of grexo >.<
<gpc> Tm_T: I know you already know this but best thing is to ignore him and let staff quiet him when they get bored enough
<Tm_T> gpc: ah, I already said what I was to say (:
<Tm_T> as in, that's enough for me, him, and any bystander, rest is up to him
<gpc> trying to play in a poker tourney and follow his rantings. I am not doing to good at either hehe
<tsimpson> he made the mistake of setting off my highlight while i'm watching cartoons, never ends well ;)
<gpc> haha
<Tm_T> tsimpson: you should drop "TEcumseh" from your hilight list
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee
<cakeIRC> may i have a listing of every place i am banned from currently
<cakeIRC> whoa
<cakeIRC> this can not be.
<cakeIRC> how can two users, that are totally different be gone for exactly the same amount of time. 11 hours 32 minutes
<gpc> cakeIRC: it is very difficult to give you a list
<gpc> considering all the different nicks and ips you have been banned under
<cakeIRC> gpc, are you not proficient in the language of python
<cakeIRC> gpc, that is an insult.
<gpc> cakeIRC: drop the attitude please
<gpc> I am trying to help you here
<gpc> the best advice I can give you is to email the ircc and I believe they can get that list to you.
<jrib> cakeIRC: would be a good python exercise: write irc client, get #ubuntu* rooms, try to join, return bans
<cakeIRC> gpc, nothing i have said deserved "drop your attitude". allow me to demonstrate. If you are proficient in python , write a script. That annoying but of yours surely was challenging.
<cakeIRC> did you copy and paste the code or something
<cakeIRC> come on i know this is can be done
<cakeIRC> jrib!
<cakeIRC> saves the day
<cakeIRC> but yes i have these two users to handle
<gpc> cakeIRC: I am not inclined to do that for you. I told you who to contact and they can take care of it.
<Pici> I'd ask what python has to do with anything, but then I'd get a response that didn't make any sense.
<cakeIRC> python is a decent language. you can get things done like what jrib described.
<jrib> cakeIRC: so get to it :)
<gpc> Now that we are done here and you have the answer to your question please part this channel
<cakeIRC> one question per join? sure i will rejoin and then put up my second question that you overlooked
<cakeIRC> hi
<cakeIRC> how is it that two users can be gone for the same amount of idle time
<gpc> same user
<cakeIRC> that is unlikely yes?
<tsimpson> cakeIRC: I don't see how that's relevant?
<gpc> no
<Pici> Hi.  Why does it matter and why do we care?
<Pici> And above all, why is that relevant to us and this channel?
<cakeIRC> if they are the same user then there is a big breach
<gpc> no there isn't
<cakeIRC> the first i have known  a long time and the second i met yesterday. in fact i came to them
<cakeIRC> gpc, let me finish please
<gpc> no
<cakeIRC> no u. please let me finish
<gpc> it is not relevant to this channel and what we do here
<cakeIRC> your name is too short for me to not accidentally put on ignore.
<gpc> go ahead
<cakeIRC> let me finish and you will see the relevance
<cakeIRC> ok
<tsimpson> cakeIRC: I have already told you the process you should follow, now you should wait
<gpc> cakeIRC: do you have me on ignore?
<cakeIRC> tsimpson, i am waiting. this is question and answer time
<cakeIRC> gpc, why would ignore myself
<Pici> clearly not, but whatever.
<cakeIRC> look who jumped the gun
<cakeIRC> yes clearly, i think i should leave now. too much hate.
<gpc> I am going to remove myself. I can't deal with this level of insanity
<gpc> it's Superbowl yo! go enjoy the pre-pre-game/pre-game/game
<rww> Am not sure why you bother with him. He's ban-evading in here; throw !appeals at him and then ban-remove him again.
<rww> It's not like he's going to find his rocker and climb back on it any time soon.
<gpc> but I spend so much time sanding and varnishing the rocker
<gpc> it's a nice rocker
<genii-around> ikonia: Is WinCamXP a known troll?
<LinuxNoob> hello i got booted,.
<ikonia> genii-around: no but he's behaving like it
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: I've spoke to you before about the topic of #ubuntu
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: you saw me clearly advise wincampXP the topic of the channel
<genii-around> ikonia: Ah, OK
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: you persisted to invite him to discuss his windowing system
<LinuxNoob> i was going to have a private talk with him if he wanted to talk
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: then you talk to him in private
<LinuxNoob> i like hearing ideas
<gpc> LinuxNoob: you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxNoob> i was going to
<gpc> he is there right now
<ikonia> not perst in asking him in the channel
<ikonia> persist
<LinuxNoob> i like ubuntu better
<LinuxNoob> i like tech help
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: then stick to tech help
<LinuxNoob> but if someone wants to vent their ideas, ill help em.
<LinuxNoob> i love to tell my ideas to people, so i return the favor.
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: no - you won't
<LinuxNoob> :D
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: the topic of the channel is ubuntu support only, do not encourage offtopic discussion in the hcannel
<gpc> LinuxNoob: everything has it's place, idea sharing is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: if you want to contact them privatly, do so, but not in the channel
<LinuxNoob> i talk to people in private messages most of the time, if i think i have a solution ill private mesage them.
<ikonia> gpc: I'm being firm on this because this is not the first time this conversation has happened
<gpc> ikonia: I understand
<LinuxNoob> but i understand, i wont do it again
<gpc> just want to make sure that LinuxNoob knows we do have a place for sharing ideas
<LinuxNoob> im a noob at linux, thats why im in the tech support :D
<ikonia> you've used that excuse before
<LinuxNoob> 4th day of being on ubuntu,
<Pici> eh? Why does that have to be an excuse?
<ikonia> Please follow the guidelines of the channels you're in
<LinuxNoob> i just help people with drivers, and when i think of a problem i ask help.
<ikonia> becuase the last time this happened "I'm new at Linux" was the excuse
<LinuxNoob> wont talk about non-ubuntu in #ubuntu, again, i understand what i did wrong, in the rules of the channel.
<ikonia> thank you
<LinuxNoob> may i rejoin.
<ikonia> please do
<LinuxNoob> thank you very much, and do not think of me as a bad person :)
<ikonia> no-one does, don't worry
<gpc> We don't and won't
<LinuxNoob> roger, ill be leaving :D
<maco> um we have a latvian in #kubuntu and no latvian factoi
<maco> d
<gpc> is there a latvian LoCo?
<jrib> maco: try sending him to #ubuntu-lv
<maco> oh wait there is a channel?
<jrib> if you can't get the point across, ask in #ubuntu-lv if anyone wouldn't mind messaging him (and creating a factoid)
<rww> It theoretically has five people in it, even!
<maco> well one of the 5 is me, whoops
<gpc> and me
<jrib> heh
<jrib> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LatvianTeam point him to the web pages and forums there?
<rww> maco, gpc: Quick, Latvianize yourselves!
<gpc> what do they speak in latvania
<gpc> ?
<rww> Latvian, presumably
<maco> in latvia they speak latvian
<maco> google translate surprisingly has it!
<jrib> "It is now required that all school students learn Latvian, most schools also include English and either German or Russian in their curricula"
<rww> In Soviet Latvia, Russian learns you!
<gpc> it doesn't look all that different from russian
<gpc> I don't speak Russian though
<maco> google doesnt know what "nahuj" means
<maco> it looks way different from russian to me
<maco> (by which i mean "wow, i dont understand a word of that!")
<jrib> maco: heh, not a good thing that "nahuj": http://www.unilang.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=12620
<maco> oh is it a russian swear?
<maco> russian swears are *awful*
<maco> oh boy
<maco> i got a "how do you know im latvian?" PM and pointed out the hostname, then they said something i couldnt get google to translate
<tonyyarusso> Latvian is part of a relatively archaic language family, with the only surviving relative being Lithuanian, and even between those they are not mutually intelligible.  It has no remotely useful tie to Russian other than back at the Proto-Indo-European or possibly Balto-Slavic historical level.
<jrib> maco: you'll enjoy http://www.golivewire.com/forums/peer-yetbbbe-support-a.html (russion swears and translations; nahuj is in there)
<jrib> the phrases coming up on google with "nahuj" are hilarious...
<maco> got someone in -lv to talk to tsunami about #kubuntu and they say he says he dindt understand
<jrib> heh
<bazhang> he appears to be ban evading in #ubuntu and in -ot
<rww> new bans set
<bazhang> nice , PM from ray24
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-30
<elky> ranking?
<elky> this guy is odd
<ldunn> Corporal Bazhang
<elky> Lieutenant ldunn
<ldunn> General Elky
<bazhang> yep
<elky> Woo, I get to be general!
<Jordan_U> I'm happy being specific.
<elky> Heh
<elky> Wouldn't that make you a private function?
<Jordan_U> elky: No, I'm a critical part of the public API. Just a very specific part.
<elky> heh
<Jordan_U> And the fact that I only now got the pun means I need more sleep.
<elky> lol
<LjL> monny: troll? yes/maybe/probably/definitely
<bazhang> 2.17 makes me suspect "ultimate" ubuntu
<bioterror> http://ultimateedition.info/ you mean this? :D
<bioterror> oh dear mother gaia
<bioterror> please
<bioterror> wash my eyes
<bioterror> bleach them!
<bazhang> < troll detected >
<LjL> bazhang: joined -ru now
<bazhang> LjL, yep, and he's from .lt  (lithuania) I'd guess
<LjL> bazhang: asked the same stuff in ##windows now too
<html> hello?
<ikonia> html: hi
<ikonia> html: what are you doing with the bot ?
<ikonia> why are you typing the same command over and over ?
<html> why am i ban?
<html> well i was tryin to get help for the last 3 hrs
<html> so i remeber the bot
<ikonia> you're not banned, I've forwarded you to this channel to "again" ask you to think about what you are doing in #ubuntu
<ikonia> html: ok - so did !html sound work for you
<ikonia> no - it didn't
<ikonia> so why did you keep typing the same thing over and over
<ikonia> if you don't know how to use the bot - just ask
<ikonia> tons of people will help you
<html> i didnt if you look i spelled it wrong.
<ikonia> but just throwing random things at it will get you nowhere
<html> ok  i will
<html> i mean , i will ask
<ikonia> doing !html will get you info on "html" - not sound cards
<ikonia> the syntax is!topic | user
<ikonia> eg: !kernel | ikonia
<ikonia> (if I want to know about the kernel"
<ikonia> )
<ikonia> so your query would be !sound | html
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<ikonia> or !audio | html
<ikonia> something like that
<html> im trying to get the bot in an pm so i can ask there
<ikonia> ok - so "/message ubottu sound
<ikonia> "
<ikonia> or /msg ubottu audio
<ikonia> or !audio > html
<ikonia> this will get the bot to send you a pm with information
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<html> ok, im trying to learn to channel bot comands . and i looked up the list.. so i got most of them but it sucks the my spelling is wacky
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with spelling
<ikonia> I've just explained how you where using the bot wrong, and it was not your spelling
<html> ok
<ikonia> so you understand how to use the bot ?
<ikonia> or at least understood what I've explained to you ?
<html> yes, if i forget i just google it
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ok - if I was to ask you please get info on "apache" how would you ask the bot ?
<html> ahh ??   htlm | apacke
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've explained it less than 60 seconds ago
<ikonia> it would be !apache | html
<ikonia> the synatax is !query | user
<ikonia> so !apache | html
<html> so the name last?
<ikonia> yes
<html> oh..
<ikonia> the query and then the user you want to have the information
<html> ok
<html> now i get it
<ikonia> do you understand now ?
<ikonia> ok - so if I wanted you to get the bot to tell LJL about mysql - how would you use the bot ?
<html> !ubnutu-bot | html
<html> !mysql | LJL
<ubottu> LJL: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> great, well done
<Tm_T> (:
<ikonia> so please try to keep how to use it in mind when using the bot in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave this channel and re-join #ubuntu
<Tm_T> in doubt, /msg ubottu
<html> ok sorry for the trouble
<html>  /msg ubottu
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<html> ok
<html> thanks for lifting the ban
<bazhang> he was asking the exact same questions yesterday, and got the same answers
<bazhang> <jdhfr> can i remove nepomuk scamware entirely?
<ikonia> I know, that's why I forwarded him here as enough
<ikonia> ooh the jdhfr user
<bazhang> it's not scamware
<Tm_T> one can remove it, but it has consequences
<bazhang> <Nimanicka> I cannot install an software i own on gnu hurd linux ubuntu 11.10 oneiric. I got original software
<bazhang> that has to be a typo
<bazhang> "gnu hurd" ?
<AlanBell> heh, I don't think we support that kernel
<AlanBell> or microkernel
<bazhang> <Nimanicka> Oki trolling end cheers
<bazhang> what a surprise!
<Pici> I'm surprised you let him continue for so long.
<bazhang> better to resolve than kb imo. he was not terribly offensive or anything
<Myrtti> whazzup?
<Wug> ok, so I was wondering if I could bring a bot to #ubuntu
<Wug> its crashing if I make it join large channels and I need a large channel or 2
<Wug> it wont be speaking, just join/part/quit
<Myrtti> depends on what it does and what you use it for
<Wug> it will probably only be there once or twice
<Wug> its a general channel management bot that I use on another network
<Wug> and it has a bad habit of segment faulting when netsplits happen because of the traffic bursts
<Pici> For the most part, as long as it doesn't respond to anyone, or talk at all, it should be fine.
<mneptok> i would say you're welcome to test it, as long as this client stays in this channel during tests. no more than 10m at a time, no more than once per hour. during the 10m connect it multiple times if need be.
<mneptok> basically, if we know what's going on, and it's not all day, i think that's cool.
<Wug> k.
<Wug> yeah its probably only going to only need 2 or 3 times to isolate the problem
<mneptok> if things go sideways you're here and available. that's nice.
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (303 users, 0 overflows, 303 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (303 users, 0 overflows, 302 limit))
<Wug> I'll be starting the bot in a minute
<pangolin> what is the bots nick?
<Wug> wugbot
<Wug> it has a nickserv account
<pangolin> thank you
<Wug> I'll set it +D too
<Wug> alright, its online
<Wug> joining...
<Wug> doesnt seem to have died.  took a lot of traffic though
<Wug> I'll try again later
<Myrtti> feel free to rejoin this channel when you do
<Myrtti> if you'll do it like tomorrow
<Wug> ok
<Myrtti> could someone /cycle #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> [22:57] < enchilado !> Guest99180 is sending auto PM spam
<Myrtti> I couldn't replicate
<LjL> me neither
<LjL> although i know enchilado and i doubt he's lying
<pangolin> nothing
<pangolin> we often are put on np spam list
<pangolin> no*
<marienz> if it's automated others would've received it by now, no?
<pangolin> I feel left out
<marienz> unless he's only just now turned it on
<Myrtti> pangolin: me too!
<Myrtti> and gone
<Myrtti> thank you for participating in our weekly draw of spot the spambot
<Myrtti> prizes (virtual cookies) are distributed over --> there.
<Myrtti> everyone can have one.
<ubottu> In ubottu, log said: !forget phcoder2 when someone comes in with a problem that i can't solve, like midas3 who
<Jordan_U> Yea, that one was my fault. I asked how to remove it at the time but got no response and wasn't able to figure it out myself.
<pangolin> !phcoder2
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-31
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, inco9 said: This is how stupid you look: ☆♥★~ Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U! ~★♥☆󠁟 http://www.gnaa.eu/export/656/trollforge/irc/wiki-logs.zip
<ubottu> In ubottu, inco9 said: This is how stupid you look: ☆♥★~ D4rth_B4n3: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo ~★♥☆󠁟 http://www.gnaa.eu/export/656
<Unit193> dax: inco9 seems to have hit Ubuntu and ubottu too
<dax> Unit193: indeed. We're working on it.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rodrigo-pc appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ikonia> gone
<jpds> Ah, I like how -ru's !ask says at the end that everyone might be sleeping.
<bazhang> pretty sure that spammer got klined LjL
<popey> aha! a jpds !
 * popey stabs jpds with !lococouncil
<ikonia> I thought that had been changed
<ikonia> !lococouncil
<popey> please to be fixing that factoid
<ikonia> upp
<ikonia> oops
<popey> try in -irc
<ikonia> just released I shouldn't have done that as I did it
<ikonia> didn't want to ping anyone
<popey> or -locoteams where people actually use it
<ikonia> not going to ping anyone
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> I'll do it in a pm
<ikonia> gee I wonder why this guy was banned
<Gay-Meow> Hi all!
<Gay-Meow> Why me banned yesterday?
<Gay-Meow> LjL?
<LjL> Gay-Meow: because #ubuntu is a technical support channel, and your question about Shuttleworth's sexual preferences had nothing to do with that.
<Gay-Meow> but please
<Tm_T> yes?
<Gay-Meow> If he is gay me will a pleasure to use Ubuntu
<Tm_T> Gay-Meow: for that question or discussion, #ubuntu is not the place
<LjL> Gay-Meow: that seems very silly, using or not using a distribution based on the sexual preferences of its founder. anyway, please refrain from asking questions like that in #ubuntu in the future. only technical support.
<Gay-Meow> Just i read about him that he say bad words about gays, but I do not believe
<Gay-Meow> sorry ok
<Gay-Meow> but here me ask it question?
<Gay-Meow> where
<LjL> Gay-Meow: try #gaygeeks maybe.
<Gay-Meow> no work((
<Gay-Meow> channel does not exist?
<Gay-Meow> #gaygeeks
<LjL> it exists
<LjL> you need to
<LjL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LjL> if you need help with registration, ask #freenode
<Gay-Meow> register on freenode or channel for gays?
<LjL> freenode
<Gay-Meow> ok
<Gay-Meow> normal?
<LjL> hmm?
<Gay-Meow> i registered?
<LjL> 13:21:33] [Notice] -NickServ- Gay-Meow is not registered.
<LjL> again if you need help with registration, please ask in #freenode
<Gay-Meow> but i make coman nick "nick"
<Gay-Meow> ok
<LjL> "/nick" is not for registering.
<LjL> read the guide.
<Gay-Meow> thanks you!
<Gay-Meow> thx!
<LjL> Gay-Meow: please leave this channel if you have no more questions for us here
<Gay-Meow> ok thx!
<Gay-Meow> bye bye! kiss u!
<bazhang> <noplv426> yes vlvc is a special version of vlc...to use video conf.
<bazhang> special version of VLC? really?
<popey> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vlvc/
<LjL> bazhang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VideoLan_VideoConference
<popey> looks that way
<bazhang> LjL, any clue what noplv426 wants?
<LjL> bazhang: yeah, he wants a good video conferencing solution. unfortunately i'm afraid those are lacking.
<Pici> google hangouts!
<mrmist> the "find" bot is back again
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> left a message for it to contact this channel
<HFSPLUS> why did you meenies ban me from ubuntu?
<HFSPLUS> I dont understand at why you are being so mean your a big meanie
<LjL> oh, lord, not you
<HFSPLUS> who?
<HFSPLUS> ....................../´¯/)
<HFSPLUS> ....................,/¯../
<HFSPLUS> .................../..../
<HFSPLUS> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<HFSPLUS> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
<HFSPLUS> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
<Pici> I don't have the patience for this today.
<ikonia> don't bother, it's a waste of time
<LjL> Pici: [15:52:43] <LjL> usr13, ActionParsnip, cordoval:  ( lsmod ; lsb_release -a ; uname -a ) | pastebinit
<LjL> but maybe aside from highlighting three people i should have made it in colors or something
<Pici> woo
<Pici> LjL: I saw it actually, just was commenting on the use of the 'info' file.
<LjL> i just get kind of upset when there's a perfectly functioning command that was already given, and then a potentially bad one is given instead, *and* defended
<Pici> ugh
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #kubuntu (HFSPLUS)
<Pici> I could use some help with HFSPLUS (wherever you see him) and in #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> Pici: where?
<Pici> Myrtti: HFSPLUS in #kubuntu, #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-irc....
<Pici> and some trolls in -women
<Pici> They're in #freenode too
<LjL> he disconnected, watch for ban evasion
<mneptok> there are some days that contributing to the Ubuntu community makes me feel like an anchor repairman from New Zealand
<mneptok> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/antarctica/9050999/Repair-man-accidentally-joins-South-Pole-expedition.html
<LjL> jrib: olawd
<jrib> hmm
 * Myrtti puts that in quote file
<Myrtti> I saw oCean nekk... nevermind
<gary> pics or it neve... oh hi
<oCean> what did I do now
<pangolin> I got all the pics to prove it.
<Dave2> \win 21
<urlin2u> we are getting political pm's from   CanolaOil  at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ok, could you pm me one?
<urlin2u> Myrtti, I didn't even look but there are others that claimed they were, I just ran the !pm for the bot to tell them about pming.
<elky> urlin2u, could you direct someone who actually got the message to us?
<urlin2u> Myrtti, posted in the channel by <LordDragon>
<urlin2u> I never open unsolicited pm's I just saw the evidence on the channel, I will do this better in the future. :D
<Myrtti> removed, banned and reported
<pangolin> thanks for taking care of that Myrtti and thank you urlin2u for reporting
<urlin2u> no problem
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-01
<ubottu> acerimmer called the ops in #ubuntu (s1n4)
<Jordan_U> Can someone watch (and likely need to deal with) rick__ in #ubuntu? I'm going to sleep.
<ikonia> watching
<bazhang> he's done this before. no idea why he cannot install a browser; just "rekonq is broken"
<bazhang> kubuntu has another default installed iirc
<bazhang> konqueror ?
<jussi> no
<jussi> Rekonq comes by default
<LjL> jussi: konqueror is also installed though, isn't it?
<jussi> oh, btw...
<jussi> LjL: nope
<jussi> ciao!
<jussi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jussi> :P
<LjL> uhm, i have it installed (precise) and i don't remember installing it, but who knows
<jussi> dunno, but why is that guy not in #kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Konqueror is part of default Kubuntu install
<Tm_T> just not used to anything by default
<bazhang> he was yesterday, and daskreech tried to help him, he just gave cryptic answers to troubleshooting
<jussi> Tm_T: really? that doesnt sound correct to me - Im pretty sue it was replaced by rkonq...
<jussi> bazhang: that doesnt give him an excuse to ask kubuntu questions in #ubuntu....
<Tm_T> jussi: hmm, I can check, but I'm still quite sure
<LjL> jussi: actually asking KDE/Kubuntu questions in #ubuntu was always considered ok afaik
<Tm_T> it is ok
<Tm_T> just could be better served at #k
<bazhang> he wanted us to explain the "scamware" that was kdewallet and others
<LjL> scamware?
<bazhang> his word
 * jussi wonders is babalu and zlozlz the same...
<LjL> certainly the same IP
<bazhang> differential updates? rsync + diff ?
<LjL> he meant in APT
<bazhang> so why is apt different from yum or whatever
<LjL> what do you mean? fedora has differential updates for its packages, ubuntu (and apt in general) does not.
<bazhang> <propellerdnk> тщ
<bazhang> thats like 'pffft'
<ikonia> bored of him all ready
<jpds> Sometimes you just have to speak the tongue.
<bazhang> fbk3 thinks theres a netsplit
<ikonia> it's drunk
<jpds> Great, now I'm doing Russian support in PM.
<ikonia> da
<bazhang> jpds, the muted user? or propelldrdnk
<jpds> bazhang: The latter.
<bazhang> I read that as larter
<jpds> bazhang: лол.
<bazhang> why is bluetooth built in to ubuntu?
<bazhang> is that even a real question?
<LjL> @mark #Ubuntu derpies just pasted something that's probably that X-Chat attack, but it might have been a mistaken
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> ... or not
<Myrtti> tried to be, but wasn't
<Myrtti> oh that first one perhaps
 * mneptok tut-tuts LjL 
<LjL> my policy is to correct misinformation :)
<mneptok> let's not prolong "what is the most lightweight OS" discussions, hmmm? i'll buy you a Coke ....
<mneptok> if i can stop myself from recommending Minix or Haiku ...  O:)
<LjL> mneptok: !requirements say it is lighter. if i cannot correct an obvious Ubuntu-related misinformation given in #ubuntu...
<Tm_T> I still have those MS DOS 3.2 disks lying somewhere...
<LjL> mneptok: i didn't say it was the lightest or anything.
<mneptok> LjL: i'm far too uncaffienated to be annoyed to the point that you need to explain anything :)
 * LjL refrains from explaining English grammar to jdwhatever wrt comparative adjectives
<LjL> bazhang: are you sure? i would say an unsecured wifi connection opens the door to all kinds of nasty remote exploits, since you're using a LAN that anyone can connect to...
<bazhang> LjL, looks like a troll to me
<LjL> that could be
<bazhang> <jdhfr> zippytech: that problem is a trademark of linux
<bazhang> more FUD
<LjL> i want to ban him already
<bazhang> <jdhfr> only reach people can afford secure wireless
<bazhang> reach = rich, yes?
<LjL> that was my interpretation
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu jdhfr Prolonged offtopic and irrelevant commenting
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ufw is no longer updated? really?
<jpds> No.
<LjL> [17:26:53] <sipior> Boreeas: before you do that, make sure the reserved block percentage on that partition is set to zero: "sudo /sbintune2fs -m 0 /dev/<device>". should give you five percent of the volume back.
<LjL> what do we think of this?
<Myrtti> sounds dangerous
<h00k> wat
<h00k> that scares me.
<LjL> ftr reserved blocks are for privileged processes to use when the disk is full
<Tm_T> awww
<LjL> so when user processes see the disk full, root processes will still have 5% free to do their stuff
<h00k> reserved blocks may be also used to host backups of the file allocation table, IIRC
<h00k> or for remapping of bad blocks
<LjL> i'm not thrilled at the idea of people's systems being completely b0rked even from root just because they have filled their drive
<h00k> which, I'm pretty sure still happens, blocks going bad.
<LjL> i've seen sipior give his own advice before, he's probably knowledgeable but i don't think he should go around recommending changes from defaults just because he thinks those defaults are ancient and outdated, when there's nothing to replace them
<Tm_T> LjL: I agree
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu sipior recommending removal of any reserved blocks from ext filesystem in order to reclaim space, not giving any due disclaimers about what that might entail
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> Alright.
<LjL> i'm out of this discussion with him, someone please review it
<bazhang> ok
 * h00k mewlings with LjL 
<mneptok> i *certainly* change the 5% reserved to something lower on large volumes. but i always leave something for root to use to get journalling and process handling done.
<LjL> mneptok: yes making it smaller makes sense, but he instructed the user to make it zero, and that was (probably, from what could be inferred from the discussion) on the root partition.
<mneptok> yeah, i read his tune2fs command
<mneptok> just stupid.
<LjL> it's an attitude problem anyway, he thinks he can recommend whatever works for him or he thinks makes sense in the channel. that's not afaik how it works.
<LjL> i've seen it before, will dig logs
<mneptok> "keep users as close as possible to distro defaults" is the primary consideration in an official channel like #u, AFAIC.
<Tm_T> yes
<bazhang> no webupd8 PPA!!!???
<Tm_T> mneptok: we just cannot provide support for any wild configuration people seem to prefer
<mneptok> Tm_T: the problem is that we'll try. when that user shows up in 6 months with problems, we'll have no idea that their disk has 0 reserved blocks.
<mneptok> if that's the issue, time and effort will be spent needlessly.
<Tm_T> mneptok: I know
<Tm_T> mneptok: just supporting the "keep users as close as possible to distro defaults" you said earlier as that's not just primary consideration but necessity
<bazhang> oracle linux?
<LjL> someone confirm that what blitz is using in -ot is the Windows X-Chat exploit
<Myrtti> it is
<blitz> LjL, I didn't know you wanted me to stop
<blitz> I was more than happy to comply
<LjL> blitz: i didn't know trying exploits on people's clients was acceptable practice in #ubuntu-offtopic
<blitz> those were music notes
<blitz> and mahjong tiles...
<blitz> I wasn't trying to exploit peoples clients
<blitz> I don't even know how to do that
<blitz> nor would I
<blitz> I thought all clients supported UTF-8
<blitz> if trying to make smile isn't allowed in #ubuntu-offtopic I won't come back
<blitz> make people smile*
<AlanBell> blitz: we are trying to figure out what characters they were
<blitz> http://www.utf8-chartable.de/unicode-utf8-table.pl
<blitz> I was just getting them form there
<AlanBell> It doesn't seem anyone sees them as notes and mahjong cards
<blitz> im uploading a screenshot
<LjL> blitz: look i'll just let you back in for the time being, since i can't say i'm sure it was an exploit attempt. i just really hope it wasn't.
<AlanBell> screenshot would still be interesting
<AlanBell> blitz: it came through as a replacement character for me at least http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/fffd/index.htm
<pangolin> I saw them as notes and majng tiles
<blitz> I assume xchat didn't encode it correctly going out then
<blitz> or it did
<LjL> blitz: ok, thing is, apparently those characters *will* crash some versions of X-Chat, so please avoid them if you can
<pangolin> a smiley, ace of clubs...
<blitz> http://i.imgur.com/6axgs.png
<blitz> k, I was unaware LjL
 * AlanBell checks irssi utf-8 settings
<LjL> blitz: you're free to rejoin, sorry for the misunderstanding
<blitz> np
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-02
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> iToast called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> someone is spamming #ubuntu
<ubottu> taterhead called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> twitter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> iToast called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> he got klined
<Ben64> adieu
<Gary> fixed \o/
<iToast> ...
<ikonia> iToast: how long have you used #ubuntu for ?
<iToast> In total, 20 + hours
<ikonia> no - you've used it longer than that, you've been using it for weeks
<iToast> Theres use then afk.
<ikonia> and operators have spoken to you a number of times explaining the rules/topic of the channel
<iToast> ...
<ikonia> you know the topic is Ubuntu support discussion, so you start talking about a video you are watching
<iToast> Sorry
<ikonia> you can take some time out of the channel - this isn't the first time
<ikonia> I ask you to stop and you have a smart response
<ikonia> I can't be bothered asking you any more
<iToast> ..
<ikonia> iToast: come back in 7 days time and we'll discuss removing your ban
<iToast> ...
<ikonia> ... isn't a helpful response
<iToast> In total now i've wasted about, 20+ hours on ubuntu...
<ikonia> try actually talking in a normal conversation and you'll get much further
<ikonia> I'm not interested in that
<ikonia> I'm only interested in your ability to interact in #ubuntu with the topic
<iToast> No one can seem to figure out whats wron.
<iToast> wrong*
<ikonia> iToast: ok, so come back in a week and we'll look at removing the ban
<iToast> ...
<ikonia> I suggest taking time to think about the channels rules and just participating
<iToast> Im basically out of a server for a week..
<ikonia> iToast: .... is not a response as I've told you
<ikonia> when you come back, I'd suggest just typing a normal conversation
<ikonia> I'll speak to you in a week
<iToast> So basically for a week stair at the ubuntu installer screen as it tells me that i need cdrom dirvers
<ikonia> I'm not interested in your technical problem in this channel
<iToast> then it says there are no required drivers but demands drivers
<ikonia> iToast: I'm only interested in discussing how you behave and interact in the ubuntu channel
<iToast> I didnt say anything vulger or insulting
<ikonia> iToast: you've pushed the behaviour too often too far so please come back to this channel in a week
<iToast> I even helped someone who repeatiditly didn't listen and check their skype settings
<ikonia> that doesn't mean you can do what you want
<iToast> I never said it did.
<ikonia> the fact that you knew to join #ubuntu-ops straight after you where banned shows how many times people have been spoken to
<ikonia> so - come back in 7 days from now and we'll discuss it again
<ikonia> iToast: please leave the channel and we'll speak again in 7 days
<iToast> ikonia, No it show's i'd come here instead of just going through a proxy like most users
<ikonia> iToast: good bye
<ikonia> @btlogin
<iToast> 7 days and i've not been vulgar rude or spamming -_-
<oCean> iToast: last time I removed your ban, I told you next time would be harder to get rid of the ban
<ikonia> iToast: not open for discussion at this time - good bye
<iToast> I love this about ops.
<ikonia> iToast: leave now or it will be extended
<iToast> Just like psi-jack, if you don't like it, !op !KB!
<iToast> ikonia, I'm going to have to find a new distro anyways.
<ikonia> now starting up in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> iToast: please leave this channel now.
<iToast> Im looking in the user list
<iToast> There was a name i saw i reconized
<ikonia> you don't need to be in this channel do to that
<ikonia> please leave this channel now, and we'll see you in 7 days
<iToast> Im not sure how do do it outside this channel.
<iToast> i rather not goto #freenode and wast there time when im about at the bottom of the list.
<ikonia> ask in #freenode
<ikonia> please leave this channel now
<iToast> #centos <ikonia> enjoy this idiot, I'm out
<iToast> Nice ops ;D
<pangolin> ubottu: wake up!
<ubottu> In ubottu, RJ_F1 said: where is osama?
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #kubuntu (Clitoris)
<LjL> did it in #gentoo as well
<ikonia> now hitting ##unix
<ikonia> dealt with in #xubuntu
<Tm_T> nice
<ikonia> given staff a prod in #freenode to see if they want to look at him
<Myrtti> THE STAFF HAVE EYES EVERYWHERE
<Pici> :O
<Tm_T> ...now I have mental image of eyeballs rolling on the floor /:
<Myrtti> just imagine me hovering in a corner behind you
<Myrtti> that's me, LOOKING AT YOU.
<Myrtti> -_____o
<ikonia> pangolin: I'm not happy with him using #ubuntu to most his money making URLs
<pangolin> I agree
<ikonia> this guy adds no value and if he's now trying to trick people into clicking money / advert links in #ubuntu-offtopic I won't be happy
<Tm_T> who where?
<ikonia> GTRsdk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> ah
<bazhang> oCean, yeah, sorry about that. no need to ask
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-03
<bazhang> turn off a usb port via command line?
<pangolin> is that even possible?
<bazhang> there's a bug in 11.04 that does that (not exactly command line)
<bazhang> so he could wait for that one to surface
<bazhang> artichoku is very silly
<pangolin> indeed
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu  artichoku asked to refrain from making silly comments, does not seem to get it.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> what he's talking about is an actual bug though: the blank desktop using unity-3d
<bazhang> * [Kuntsleim] (MittRomney@jakarta.infinity-online.co.id): follaemos  <----- GNAA /msg'ing
<bazhang> also in #freenode and #defocus
<pangolin> i can't help that
<bazhang> ie, in addition to #ubuntu
<pangolin> you got a pm from them?
<bazhang> well, I * Kuntsleim has quit (K-Lined)  ah never mind
<bazhang> initially PM'd him to change the nick
<pangolin> I don't bother asking with nicks like that
<bazhang> well, worth a shot. then he shot me that really nasty PM in return (after changing nicks just a wee bit)
<yva> hi there
<bazhang> hi
<yva> just wanted to report that a guy on the channel is PM users with racist msgs
<yva> <SantorumPoo> Tired of niggers? Sick of their monkeyshines? We are too! Join Chimpout Forum! http://www.chimpout.com/forum At Chimpout WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS! I myself am a Mexican!  Basically, if you are not a NIGGER and you hate NIGGERS, we welcome you with open arms!  Join Chimpout Forum today!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<bazhang> yep he was klined
<bazhang> ah new one
<bazhang> thanks yva
<pangolin> klined
<marienz> yva: thanks for reporting!
<bazhang> staff ^ may want to see that.
<bazhang> ah ok
<yva> mu pleasure
<bazhang> mu!
<yva> my
<bazhang> :)
<marienz> "mu" arguably makes sense there :)
<bazhang> it does
<yva> cheers
<bazhang> thanks
<elky> You can pretty much preemptively knock out anyone with a nick like one of the presidential contenders
<pangolin> can someone ask LED2 to give it a rest and stop trying to start trouble in -ot
<bazhang> not responding to him would help
<pangolin> true
<elky> for the reference that was not not responding to him.
<bazhang> he's upset about something, no need to egg him on
<bazhang> am I missing something? he dd'd the iso to an external hdd and is attempting to install from there?
<bazhang> <brad87> i just want to be banned
<bazhang> huh?
<knome> -> needhelp23323
<knome> why is he +q in #ubuntu ?
<Unit193> Beat me to it
<knome> needhelp23323, i'm not an op in #ubuntu so i can't resolve it, but please wait for somebody to come in and resolve
<knome> bazhang, ?
<knome> pangolin, ?
<pangolin> hmm
<bazhang> not banned
<bazhang> nor in the channel either
<pangolin> not sure why you can't speak
<knome> is he +q then?
<knome> FWIW, he's been all nice in #xubuntu
<pangolin> oh
<needhelp23323> it says
<needhelp23323> You are banned from this channel.
<pangolin> try now
<needhelp23323> pangolin: works
<needhelp23323> thanks
<knome> pangolin, thanks! :)
<knome> i'm off to bed
<pangolin> ok, have a good night.
<knome> needhelp23323, good luck
<pangolin> welcome.
<needhelp23323> knome: so should i ask my question there?
<knome> needhelp23323, yes, please
<pangolin> probably
<needhelp23323> ubottu	needhelp23323: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ubottu> needhelp23323: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<needhelp23323> from #kubuntu
<pangolin> needhelp23323: will let it slide this time :)
<knome> that was because you posted to #xubuntu and then soon after to #kubuntu
<knome> just keep with #ubuntu
<knome> and you'll be fine :)
<needhelp23323> k
<needhelp23323> thanks everyone
<knome> people will eventually be able to solve it out
<knome> and remember to slow down, and sleep too!
<knome> i'm out ->
<needhelp23323> good night
<pangolin> needhelp23323: if you would kindly /part this channel now, you are welcome to rejoin if you have any other issues with joining ubuntu channels.
<needhelp23323> alright
<Unit193> Hello jandrusk, how may we help you?
<jandrusk> Just checking out the channel.
<Unit193> Righto, this is where you go when you get banned from a core channel or sometimes to report something
<jandrusk> I follow you. Thanks for the info.
<Unit193> No proble...m
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, webnet said: !cuss is <reply> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pangolin> !-language
<ubottu> language aliases: langauge, wtf, ffs, foad, gtfo, nsfw, profanity, swear, swearing, curse, cursing - added by Seveas on 2006-07-02 10:45:17 - last edited by rww on 2010-12-21 06:08:33
<pangolin> !cuss is <alias> !language
<ubottu> Factoid '!language' does not exist
<pangolin> !cuss is <alias> language
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<pangolin> !cuss
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pangolin> !cuss > webnet
<lolcat`> Hello
<lolcat`> Your flood bot keeps asking me unanswerable questions
<lolcat`> Like: "What language do they speak in italy" or "what is the last month of the year"
<lolcat`> They speak at least a dozen diffrent languages in Italy, so that question is flawed.
<Flannel> lolcat`: Theres only one official language.
<lolcat`> And the second depends on what society your bot is a part of, and sadly he doesn't inform about that
<lolcat`> Flannel: He didn't ask for an offical language, he simply asked what languages were spoken there.
<Flannel> lolcat`: Have you passed any turing tests lately?
<lolcat`> I have solved a dozen of capatchas
<lolcat`> But I am yet to pass yours
<lolcat`> He could just as well ask: "What is the meaning of life?"
<lolcat`> At least some people get answerable questions like: "Write the number 2 in letters"
<Flannel> lolcat`: Well, I have faith in you.  Just keep trying.
<lolcat`> Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<lolcat`> Actually, shouldn't there either be a ":" or "" around "9", so we know we're not supposed to write "the number 2 in letters"?
<Flannel> lolcat`: well, if you ever manage to prove you're a human, we'd be happy to take your suggestions to make them less ambiguous
<lolcat`> Obviously I am a human
<lolcat`> I am having an intelligent conversation, how many computers complain?
<Flannel> lolcat`: You've never dealt with my laptop
<lolcat`> Flannel: I dishwashed my laptop keyboard, I know my fair share of difficult keyboards
<lolcat`> I just bougth a 46" tv!
<lolcat`> But can you fix that bot?
<Tm_T> I consider it working reasonably well
<lolcat`> It never has worked
<lolcat`> I rememer in a log for like a year or two back where one op in here talks about me cursing the bot out in #ubuntu-unregged
<lolcat`> And thaat is ages ago
<pangolin> works perfect, we /know/ it to be a bot.
<pangolin> you have yet to prove you aren't.
<lolcat`> Ask me anything
<pangolin> What is the last month of the year?
<lolcat`> Depends what calendar you use, and what society you are part of
<pangolin> I call bot.
<lolcat`> For Norway December is generally considered the last month of the year
<Tm_T> lolcat`: something else we can help you with?
<lolcat`> In irssi I have used /window show #channel twice, now it is split in three
<lolcat`> What can I do to fix that?
<Tm_T> wrong channel for that
<pangolin> ask in #irssi
<lolcat`> Never anyone there
<lolcat`> How do I leave channels?
<pangolin> Doesn't make this channel a replacement for irssi support
<lolcat`> I wnat to leave this channel
<Flannel>  /part
<lolcat`> But I am clueless as to how
<Tm_T> aww
<pangolin> interesting.
<Tm_T> doesn't know how to leave the channel, but knows how to do leave message (:
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> taterhead called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> hey pangolin, i see you're around
<Tm_T> we all are, one way or another
<Ben64> cool
<pangolin> dax: see twitter*
<Ben64> that guy was in there yesterday, with easy to spot social networking nicks
<Ben64> 99.99% sure stumbleupon is the same guy
<pangolin> multiple ip's
<Ben64> aw, he already got got
<Ben64> i'm slow
<dax> pangolin: all webchat?
<Flannel> yes
<Ben64> webchat, looks like his home ip, and a server he has control of
<pangolin> looks like it
<AfterDeath> Hi. An idea I was tossing around earlier was for AntiSpamMeta - it currently detects a few GNAA Last Measure links and alerts ops to the issue; I was wondering if #ubuntu ops would find it acceptable for ASM to break the "no talking bots" rule (in this circumstance only) to warn users that the link is particularly dangerous and should be avoided.
<AfterDeath> So, I shan't idle here, y'all discuss it and get back to me, please :)
<Ben64> Feb 02 2012 01:11:39 *	stumbleupon (~fwiw@pool-71-169-147-69.burl.east.myfairpoint.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Ben64> not sure how many ip addresses he has or why he has such hate for #ubuntu, but thanks for getting rid of him at least for now
<oCean> bazhang: fyi there's a ban on his mask, but I'd rather see him trying to resolve that
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<bazhang> oCean, indeed. imo that's the way to do, but he has a very hard time listening if it's not what he wants to hear.
<bazhang> err go
<lolcat--> Which number is immediately after 3?
<lolcat--> That sentence isn't even grammatically correct!
<LjL> ?
<lolcat--> And it depends upon the resolution your are counting
<lolcat--> 3.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 is immediatley after 3
<LjL> lolcat--: do you have an issue relevant to this channel?
<lolcat--> #ubuntu-unregged asked me that
<LjL> oh
 * LjL will change that to "integer", that ok?
<lolcat--> And make it look gramatically correct
<lolcat--> If possible, that would be great
<LjL> i don't know why it's grammaticall incorrect
<knome> s/is/comes/ ?
<pangolin> A human would be able to answer the question as it is asked.
<lolcat--> knome: Yeah, that would be better
<knome> and s/number/integer/ ...
<lolcat--> Or whole number if since your users generally isn't too techincal savy
<knome> and the answer for the question if this is nit-picky is yes
<lolcat--> Not sure about that, but at least it would be correct and answerable
<lolcat--> Thanks in advance
<knome> imo it's answerable now
<knome> but i'm not the one administrating that
<lolcat--> knome: So is: "What is the meaning of life?" But it doesn't make sence to use it as a turing test.
<knome> while we don't expect our users to be tech-savvy, we don't expect them to be nit-picky either
<knome> most of the users do not know what a turing test is either
<lolcat--> Well, I do, and I know how to make one without asking questions with millions of answers
<knome> argument refused.
<LjL> well no need to argue this, the question can be changed without much adverse effect
<knome> :)
<lolcat--> LjL: good good
<knome> sure
<pangolin> the meaning of life must be to annoy everyone around you with stupid nitpicking about something that hundreds of others have been able to understand.
<knome> yeah, that exactly
<knome> i think we should pass his arguments for a turing test
<knome> see if he passes
<Myrtti> hold on, how come ...
<Myrtti> my script shows him/her/it/them unidentified but has a cloak and /wii says is identified
<Myrtti> brain confuddled
<Myrtti> no worky.
<pangolin> you ran it just as he identified
<LjL> Myrtti: well the nick they're currently using is not registered
<Myrtti> this may make some sense in some universe where my brain is not present
<LjL> anyway ##english has confirmed "is" was fine :P
<knome> in a universe far, far away...
<knome> gah, it's >eight already
<knome> ->
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu FreeSunRide Wanting a "hacker" to access their boyfriend's PC
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 585 bans)
<bioterror> 585 bans, niiiice
<Unit193> Lies, it's not that full
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> kfloodboot fail
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-04
<bazhang> * [Sav1or] (~savior@c-68-35-103-209.hsd1.nm.comcast.net): Unknown
<bazhang> doing the !danger command and telling people it will speed up their computers
<bazhang> seems like haylo is instigating this as well
<bazhang> <Sav1or> im providing a important lesson to the uneducated about irc and linux
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 676 bans)
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu vato_ ~vato@pool-173-62-218-173.phlapa.fios.verizon.net user joined channel to vent and complain about Unity, bad language/rage quit.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 754 bans)
<ubottu> AfterDeath called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<flowerpot> FYI, user testteed, who is currently in #ubuntu, is sending unsolicited messages with spam: <testteed> Find movies, music, games, applications and more using IRC www.4xdcc.info
<flowerpot> Please tell him to stop or remove him.
<flowerpot> (privately, not in chat)
<flowerpot> (that is, he's sending the messages privately, not in chat)
<pangolin> he's been banned
<flowerpot> thank you
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 780 bans)
<pangolin> umm, is this true ^^
<Unit193> Read just a bit up, it's been getting bigger all day without a single new ban
<Unit193> (In #kubuntu)
<pangolin> yeah I noticed
<pangolin> bots are acting funny
<Unit193> Always are
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 793 bans)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (CanolaOil (pm spam))
<bazhang> got him in PM
<Tm_T> Guest21792: hi
<LjL> can i just +m #ubuntu? it's being so silly and offtopic i don't even know.
<bazhang> LjL, zenon? he was a bit silly earlier as well
<LjL> zenon among others, but he's not even among the ones getting the most on my nerves
<bazhang> mintman seems to have part of it as well
<bazhang> err +been
<LjL> yes, and qwertz
<oCean> ikonia: is the wine ppa really that harmful?
<ikonia> no, the gimp one
<ikonia> I'm sure the wine one isn't great either, but I said that problem was the gimp PPA, and shock horror, he was using the gimp PPA
<oCean> Maybe we should be more clear on the ppa warnings then, more specific I mean
<ikonia> how
<oCean> I mean ppa's are suggested all the time, in #u
<ikonia> I warn against them
<ikonia> I think they are a terrible idea and uncontrolled for people to just break peoples machines with sloppy design and thought out
<ikonia> just fools "upgrading" things to the latest version with no consideration
<oCean> I do too, many ignore our warnings, and suggest ppa's the next time
<ikonia> I warn people not to use them all the time and pull people up blindly recommending them
<ikonia> I don't think we do a good job by recommending PPA's in #ubuntu,
<ikonia> I feel pretty strong about it,
<oCean> There is still this thin line between what is "supported" (in the channel) and what is not, but we might be more explicit when it comes to recommending/using PPA's
<ikonia> so, I don't think it's a thin line in this case
<oCean> I mean, we tell others "don't just suggest google", we might as well say "don't suggest PPA's"
<ikonia> PPAs are totally uncontrolled (only things like the KDE PPA are quality)
<ikonia> may want to take it up with the new council
<ikonia> I took it up with the old one and got fed up of complaining about it
<ikonia> so just dropped it
<oCean> ikonia: there are only few who can recognize if it's qualty ppa or not
<oCean> I make it an agenda item
<ikonia> oCean: I %150 agree
<ikonia> but I'm tired of banging the drum
<oCean> that's a lot :)
<ikonia> the aim of the game is to help the users, that includes sometimes protecting them from people like GTRsdk who make terrible PPA software
<ikonia> there are other quality software builds that have no consideration for the dependencies they are changing and the long term effects on the systems
<ikonia> that is just as bad as the poor quality PPA's being created
<ikonia> it's too easy to create a PPA and make it look like "official" quality software as it's hosted on launchpad
<ikonia> it needs to stop in my view, but I'm also fed up of being complained at for daring to critique it
<oCean> ikonia: it's on the agenda now, I'm curious to see in which direction the discussion will go
<ikonia> best of luck with it, I hope there is something more positive we can do other than "warn" people
 * popey thinks that the wine ppa is probably one of the least worst ppas you could have chosen to look at
<popey> and also things ppas are loads better than people installing random debs built from alien'd RPMs and dodgy checkinstall builds that used to be all over the forums before PPAs existed
<popey> *thinks
<oCean> popey: sure, but how to distinguish between ppa's being recommended, if you don't know their quality
<popey> I would imagine that's hard for non-experts, but I don't think that's hard for people in this channel to figure out
<popey> I mean, take the wine one. It's run buy _the_ guy who is clueful about wine in Ubuntu
<popey> who also happens to be on the CC so we'd hope he's made of the right stuff
<popey> then there's the firefox PPAs (probably less relavent now) run by Chris Coulson, who maintains firefox for ubuntu for canonical
<oCean> popey: so every time I see a ppa being recommended, I have to check if it's actually useful/not harmful?
<popey> maybe we should have a list of 'PPA's that are 'approved' or 'recommended' or that we expect to be high quality
<Myrtti> I've managed to avoid PPA's on my main installation, and I've had no desire to go study all PPA's under the sun... I suppose I need to catch up then.
<popey> maybe PPAs should have a voting system +1 / -1
<Myrtti> that would help
<ikonia> it wouldn't
<ikonia> works for me +1
<ikonia> as anyone can do +1
<ikonia> rather than understand what it does and +1
<popey> well, I didnt go into any detail about the mechanics of the +1 / -1
<popey> it was merely a suggestion with no meat, so no need to dismiss it out of hand ikonia
<popey> there are metrics other than people pressing a button that could potentially be used
<popey> such as 'proportion of build failures to build successes'
<popey> or 'frequency of updates'
<popey> or 'number of people on the team'
<Tm_T> popey: build failures are poor metrics for safety/quality of packaging
<popey> most of this could be programmatically extracted to find out whether a PPA is 'good' or 'bad'
<popey> again, these are just suggestions
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> some quality stamp on good ppa would be good
<popey> I'm not suggesting we argue every point. merely that a) it is possible to have a stable system based on content from PPAs, and b) PPAs should have a score/rating
 * popey files a bug in lp
<oCean> right, like a rating system will prevent others from recommending or actually installing?
<oCean> there are tons of programs rated poorly for running with wine, yet we have lots of users asking for support for those programs
<oCean> we're not in the channels to get a user's system "somewhat" to work
<Tm_T> oCean: no rating should ever prevent users from installing
<oCean> Tm_T: in that case, a rating on ppa's is not sufficient
<Tm_T> except perhaps malware stamp
<oCean> a support channel should stamp "DONT INSTALL" on PPA's
<Tm_T> oCean: on all ppa's?
<oCean> Tm_T: again, how to distinguish between the lot of them being recommended?
<oCean> Tm_T: we explictely say "don't build from source", but hardly ever warn when PPA's are being recommended
<oCean> PPA's are a risk
<oCean> period
<Tm_T> oCean: I warn every time I recommend non-"official" ppa
<oCean> what's that?
<Tm_T> oCean: kubuntu has ppa's that are used for providing newest stable KDE, for example
<popey> bug 926720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 926720 in ubuntu-community "Users don't know a 'good' PPA from a 'bad' PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926720
<Tm_T> oCean: I'm strongly against us deciding to yell "don't do it" if someone is going to use the stable release ppa from Kubuntu team
<Tm_T> those same packages do appear to ubuntu-backports after the time period
<Tm_T> same with firefox ppa
<Tm_T> basicly, a ppa that is maintained by the same team that provides ubuntu packages AND is meant for general consumption, those we can recommend
<oCean> I'm not sure how a bug is going to help us in the discussion. I put the item on the IRCC agenda, I think we should agree on how handle this.
<oCean> Tm_T: I would say only packages that have gone through same thorough QA as packages from regular repositories. Is there any way to assure that for any ppa?
<AlanBell> I am thinking we need a general "supporters guide" document on what we do and don't recommend (and sometimes in what order)
<popey> +1
<popey> daubers had a go at writing one
<AlanBell> he did indeed
<Tm_T> oCean: we (kubuntu) do the QA before moving the packages to general consumption ppa
<AlanBell> so repo > PPA > random .deb > compile from source
<pangolin> I prefer compile from source before random .deb
<oCean> AlanBell: why not make a bald statement and say only official repos are supported?
<pangolin> you don't know what you are getting froma random .deb
<oCean> 10913 active PPA's and most of 'em crap
<oCean> randomly recommended in #u
<AlanBell> pangolin: ok, .deb published by upstream (not by some other random person)
<Tm_T> oCean: well, I'd say that official repos are supported + those repositories that meet the criteria I defined before
<oCean> Tm_T: that's great, there are only very few of suck PPA's
<oCean> eh
<Tm_T> such?
<oCean> such*
<oCean> hehe
<Tm_T> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<pangolin> why not just keep it simple. if it is in the repos we support it.
<oCean> pangolin: +1
<Tm_T> pangolin: there's reasons why some ppa's are supported
<pangolin> and "official" PPA's
<AlanBell> pangolin: sure, but we can support people adding a ppa, just not the consequences so much
<Tm_T> pangolin: much better (;
<pangolin> thing is that if you help someone add a PPA you are also by extension going to have to support the packages from the PPA
<Tm_T> yup
<pangolin> which takes us back to where we started
<pangolin> what to support?
<popey> that takes us back further
<Tm_T> well, if you make it clear that a certain ppa is not supported, the choice is in the user
<popey> what does 'support' mean
<popey> and who are 'we'
<oCean> The thing is, that lots of users *think* they need a newer version
<Tm_T> oCean: that has nothing to do with ppa's though
<pangolin> Tm_T: then we have to contend with, why that PPA yes and the other PPA no?
<oCean> Tm_T: most definitely
<oCean> Tm_T: in #u there are always users asking, hey I have package a-1.2.3, but I NEED a-1.3.x gimme, gimme
<oCean> so another clueless users says, oh but there is a PPA for that!
<Tm_T> pangolin: I find it simple, if it's maintained by the same team that provides the ubuntu packages, they support it and the ppa is for general consumption, then it's supported, no matter what we say
<popey> thats only one use case of many oCean
<oCean> popey: in #u it is  a  very common case
<popey> sure, its a common one
<Tm_T> oCean: then someone with clue do ask "why?"
<oCean> popey: don't get me wrong, I use PPA's, but I know how to deal with the consequences of a broken system
<Tm_T> you don't help them by saying "just don't", when you can ask what they really need
<popey> so we need to better document how to fix a broken system?
<popey> if you know how to do it and they don't there's knowledge transfer required
<popey> not shutting down support
<oCean> popey: gimp ppa makes it impossible to upgrade your system.
<oCean> how to go from there?
<popey> thats a specific question
<popey> I'm talking in general
<oCean> popey: come on, ppa's are not support
<popey> i can't parse that
<oCean> PPA's are not an answer to a support question
<popey> that entirely depends on the support question
<Tm_T> I agree with popey on this
<oCean> a support question is "wel, I'd like a newer version of.." or "Hi, I don't see package x in your repositories"
<popey> 'tomboy is broken, and i need to see if its a patch in ubuntu that broke it, or if it's a problem upstream'
<Tm_T> you're trying to make it black and white when it's not /:
<popey> again you're using one specific example
<popey> +1 Tm_T
<Tm_T> oCean: then you ask why you need newer version etc
<oCean> maybe it should be black/white
<popey> maybe it should
<pangolin> exactly because of that reason we can't define precisely what we support, because it isn't black and white
<popey> lets discuss it
<popey> rather than shutting the discussion down
<oCean> Tm_T: so, the user gives a valid reason for the newer package
<popey> its not always about newer
<popey> sometimes it's about different
<oCean> ok, different
<oCean> fine
<Tm_T> oCean: then I try help the user to get the best supported option
<popey> i.e. a package compiled in a different way
<oCean> sure, other compile options etc
<Tm_T> oCean: and thell the user what the support on the specific option is
<popey> Ok, I can detect that you're getting exasperated with me on this. it wasn't my intention to frustrate you, sorry oCean
<oCean> Tm_T: the answer _could_ be: "sorry, we cannot help you with that"
<popey> I am just putting forward a different perspective
<popey> and it feels like I'm being shouted down
<Tm_T> oCean: no
<Tm_T> oCean: just, no, when we can help, we don't say that
<pangolin> popey: I think the larger issue is not what to support but the inevitable discussion that happens when the helper is forced to tell the user, We don't support that.
<oCean> FTR: I think there is nothing wrong with admitting every now and then, that ubuntu does not have a solution for everything
<Tm_T> and really, I cannot see we can draw a clear line on this, as it's not black and white, it just isn't no matter how much I want it to be
<Tm_T> oCean: I agree on that
<oCean> popey: I'm sorry if I gave you that idea, I'm not frustrated
<Tm_T> oCean: and when there's no option that we can support, I try help them to find the support elsewhere
<oCean> Tm_T: an honest answer can be "you have to wait for the next release" or even "maybe another distribution is better suited for your needs"
<Tm_T> sometimes it's simple "try asking in #foo", sometimes else
<Tm_T> oCean: yes
<Tm_T> oCean: but never blunt "we don't support that" without else
<Tm_T> unless it's clear case and there's no options
<pangolin> what brought this topic back to the surface anyway, another argument in #ubuntu ?
<oCean> pangolin: another user not able to upgrade because of gimp ppa
<pangolin> the upgrade process is supposed to disable any PPA's before starting the upgrade
<pangolin> why wasn't it?
<oCean> apparently during install of PPA something got broken, sorry don't have the details. Removing/disabling ppa did not help. ikonia say exact same case earlier
<Tm_T> distro version upgrade, or normal update?
<pangolin> my guess, it installs too many other packages that are needed by other parts of the system.
<pangolin> making it impossible to upgrade
<Tm_T> I wonder if this has been reported to the ppa maintainer
<pangolin> probably not.
 * Tm_T shakes their head
<oCean> Tm_T: please don't tell me you expect me to contact the ppa maintainer?
<pangolin> Tm_T: I have no idea. i try not to use PPA's and when I do I disable them soon as I installed what I needed. Sacrificing security but it is a risk i am aware of and only do on my systems
<Tm_T> oCean: not necessarily you, no, but someone who uses the said ppa and knows what is the exact problem
<oCean> And why would a ppa maintainer be worried about not being able to do a upgrade
<oCean> the ppa is only there for the sake of the ppa
<oCean> and _that_ is the issue
<oCean> with ppa's
<Tm_T> oCean: not all ppa's
<Tm_T> oCean: and upgrade-blocking bugs have been in Ubuntu too, so it's not with ppa
<Tm_T> ppa only that is
<popey> pangolin: disabling the ppa during upgrades doesnt help if you have broken packages installed
<pangolin> right but with upgrade blocking bugs from the repos can be reported and be fixed. with a PPA who knows if it will ever get fixed.
<Tm_T> pangolin: depends on the ppa
<popey> you can report them to the ppa owner
<Tm_T> don't think them all the same
<Tm_T> ppa is just a one type of repository, ppa has nothing to do with what it contains
<pangolin> popey: exactly but are those broken packages from the PPA, some other source, who knows? which is why i think we should only support official repos.
<popey> why dismiss a system just because it has a broken package?
<pangolin> Tm_T: everything depends on something, but I am not willing to or even have the knowledge to start monitoring all PPA's to see what is "ok" and what "isn't"
<popey> surely we could get them to do some analysis (dpkg -l, apt-cache policy etc) to find out what the actual problem is
<oCean> oh come on
<popey> what people seem to be saying is 'its a ppa, so no support from us, goodbye'
<popey> nobody is suggesting you should have knowledge of every ppa pangolin
<pangolin> not so rude like,  but essentially.
<popey> why not give them a how-to guide to determine if the issue is the ppa rather than shut the door
<Tm_T> pangolin: that's why I'm not suggesting that we monitor all ppa's
<pangolin> Who decides what PPA's are ok then?
<popey> pangolin: you're a step ahead here
<oCean> popey: sure, we've helped users with their systems broken by a PPA
<popey> out of interest which is the specific broken gimp ppa?
<pangolin> probably the daily
<pangolin> which would make most sense to me
<popey> can you be more specific?
<pangolin> I can't, speculating, sorry.
<oCean> if, at the end of the day, the conclusion is "the PPA broke your system" the general sentiment is "in that case ubuntu sucks"
<popey> because if we're sending people away based on 'probably' then there's an issue right there!
<oCean> popey: I'm not saying we sent anyone away
<popey> we should _know_ the issue is with that PPA before we make a judgement and send people packing
<popey> ok
<oCean> I'm saying "maybe we could have prevented this user from installing this ppa"
<popey> I'm just trying to find out which ppa is the one that has been mentioned 3 times in this conversation to contact the person and see whats up with it and if it can be fixed
<Tm_T> oCean: I actually don't care much what sentiment people get when things break, as that's not what we can control directly
<oCean> Tm_T: I disagree
<Tm_T> oCean: what we can do, is ensure our support channels function in their purpose, support, as that's the best way to make sure there's no need for such sentiment
<oCean> Tm_T: I'd like to build positive sentiment by giving users a stable platform
<Tm_T> oCean: me too
<pangolin> you're suggesting #ubuntu change from Ubuntu support to general linux support
<Tm_T> no I'm not
<Tm_T> but I don't want to create some kind of "walled garden" thinking on this either, use ubuntu repositories only or get lost
<Tm_T> hmh, maybe not the right term, but hopefully you get the idea
<pangolin> When a new users joins the "official IRC support channel" there is an expectation from that user that they will be getting support. If we start to include some PPA's and exclude others we risk alienating those PPA maintainers, alienating users of the PPA. Strating flame wars in #ubuntu about how we suck because we don't support freedom. I think we should officially support the official repos only, doesn't mean we will tell people not to use P
<pangolin> PA's but we can explain to them the risk of such and explain that they may not be able to find any help for it.
<Tm_T> pangolin: how you are going to brush off the support from Kubuntu packages?
<pangolin> kubuntu is an official derivative is it not?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and its ppa is supported
<pangolin> nothing to brush off
 * popey adds that to the list of supported PPAs
<pangolin> the ppa is supported by whom?
<pangolin> by Canonical?
<oCean> Tm_T: why are they in PPA's in the first place and not in general repos?
<Tm_T> pangolin: us, kubuntu team
<pangolin> honestly this topic is always exhausting to me.
<Tm_T> oCean: because it takes long time to get packages to ubuntu-backports repository, they're released in ppa first
<oCean> Apparently we're not going to agree on this any time soon. But this is a very important discussion, since it also touches the core of the issue that ubuntu/canonical is not capable of having a distribution without the need for PPA's
 * pangolin will go with whatever the majority decides
<oCean> Tm_T: backports, not main?
<popey> Tm_T: didnt know that about kubuntu packages
<Tm_T> oCean: bugfix releases goes to main I guess, but new feature releases
<popey> oCean: that question actually doesnt make sense :D
<popey> there is a backports 'main'
<Tm_T> no, bah
<popey> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<popey> :D
<pangolin> don't forget the partner repo
<oCean> dinner time, ttyl
<popey> yup, and extras pangolin
<popey> partner repo is likely to change soon
<pangolin> heh
<popey> this is why i find this discussion interesting. we ship stuff in partner and extras as well as the main repos
<pangolin> is it safe to assume that all the packages in the 6? official repos are guaranteed to be safe? i.e. won't send your CC info to someone unknown
<Tm_T> oh right, this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy
 * Tm_T is getting confused by all this
<Tm_T> "Updates for Kubuntu releases which are due to go to Ubuntu Updates. Mostly KDE point releases." https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Tm_T> and then there's "Backports of new versions of KDE and major KDE apps for Kubuntu which are either too large a change or not yet tested enough to go to Ubuntu Backports." https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Tm_T> both of these are supported in #kubuntu
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Alana)
<Guest30981> hi.
<Tm_T> hello Guest30981
<Guest30981> I used the nickname pussylover on ubuntu
<Guest30981> wich is not mine
<Guest30981> and can't even change nick.
<Guest30981> and i got auto-banned.
<bioterror> I'm a cat person too
<Guest30981> :D
<Guest30981> so what should i do?
<Tm_T> auto-banned?
<Guest30981> i don't know
<Guest30981> i'm muted.
<Guest30981> but i didn't talk from first place
<Guest30981> wich is odd
<Alina> Hi all!
<Guest30981> morning alina
<Alina> here i can compalin?
<Guest30981> [20:33] <Guest30981> .. [20:33] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<Guest30981> you can
<Guest30981> that's why it's ubuntu-ops?
<Alina> why nick guest?
<AlanBell> hi Alina
<Alina> Ocean u here?
<oCean> Alina: please hang on
<Alina> hi
<Guest30981> can you unmute me?
<Guest30981> also let me change my name? :)
<Guest30981> thanks.
<Guest30981> I'd stick with Guest but it's itchy.
<Guest30981> you know what i mean
<oCean> Guest30981: there is nothing we do about your nicknames, well you cannot use a nick that conflicts with channel policy
<AlanBell> Guest30981: I think you may need to leave #ubuntu to change nicks
<Guest30981> having a nick about loving cats it's against policy? good job guys.
<Alina> #ubuntu-ru Moderators kicking users without reason. just like it. They talkinh how schoolers. I think they childres
<Alina> talking
<Guest30981> they russian, sis.
<Alina> they talk like children.
<oCean> Alina: that is not something we can deal with, sorry
<Alina> I too russian
<Guest30981> I'm russian too :]
<Alina> And why can?
<oCean> Guest30981: we did nothing to make you change your nick
<Guest30981> atleast unmute?
<LjL> Guest30981: the mute will go away when you leave and rejoin. it happened because you changed your nick.
<oCean> but yes, your original nick, the one you entered the channel with is not acceptable
<Alina> !unmute Guest30981
<broimfromafrika> thanks
<Alina> And me? mY qustion?
<broimfromafrika> have a nice day ops
<broimfromafrika> u da best
<oCean> Alina: as I said, we cannot help you with the -ru channel. Better try #ubuntu-irc channel
<Alina> thx!
<oCean> Alina: please remember to /part this channel
<pangolin> broimfromafrika: if there is nothing else please part this channel.
<Alina> ?
<Alina> part of what?
<oCean> Alina: part = leave this channel
<oCean> Alina: see our topic
<broimfromafrika> one sec
<Alina> Why?
<oCean> Alina: because we don't allow idlers
<pangolin> Alina: because we don't allow users to idle in this channel
<Alina> ok
<Alina> thx!
<Alina> bb
<broimfromafrika> guys
<broimfromafrika> what's the social channel on freenode?
<pangolin> #defocus
<pangolin> #freenode for network help
<broimfromafrika> thanks
<pangolin> please don't use this channel as a support service. thank you.
<pangolin> zgr: hello, how can i help you?
<pangolin> zgr: unless you have a reason for being here please don't idle in this channel.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1584 users, 1 overflows, 1585 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1584 users, 1 overflows, 1585 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1584 users, 1 overflows, 1585 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-05
<bazhang> why do people say they've read the link for something , when clearly they have not
<elky> homework teaches people to lie
<Flannel> Ah, looks like HFSPLUS has decided to grace us with his presence again.
<elky> yup
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Carolyn appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Anastasius> Hi.
<pangolin> hey Anastasius
<Anastasius> Hey, how are you mr. pangolin?
<pangolin> Doing ok, you?
<Anastasius> Not so bad, not so bad.
<pangolin> What can I do you for?
<Anastasius> You can talk TheOV into resurrecting the scrabble server.
<pangolin> heh.
<Myrtti> was there a specific reason you joined this channel?
<pangolin> Was there anything I can actually help with?
<Anastasius> Actually, I'm not trying to make a fuss here this time (SURPRISE!)...  I was just wondering if my latest ban here was lifted yet.
<pangolin> if by here you mean this channel, it looks like it was
<Anastasius> And now that I know it has been I will bid you a fond farewell.
<pangolin> Good night.
<Anastasius> Also, pop by sometime. ;)
<mneptok> my companion kitty of 16 years dies yesterday, and i'm a wreck. can't sleep.
<mneptok> *died
<Myrtti> awwww, condolences
<mneptok> thanks. she was with me for more than 1/3 of my life. it will take time to get used to not having her around.
<mneptok> our birds are doing their best to help by being unusally needy. ;)
 * Tm_T huggles mneptok
<mneptok> kiitos, suomalaiset.
<mneptok> maybe when U cycles around the alphabet sabdfly will name the K release "Kurt's Kitty"
<mneptok> although it's probably a bad idea. any laptop with that release will go into standby/hibernate as soon as it's actually on a lap.
<Tm_T> sad b-fly (:)
<mneptok> Sab D. Fly
<bazhang> <bahamas> isn't there an op around? jncog is a spammer
<bazhang> looks like incog
<bazhang> mneptok, condolences
<Tm_T> anyone can confirm the spam?
<bazhang> two already, bc81 and bahamas
<bazhang> klined
<mneptok> bazhang: xie xie
<LjL> if you mean Oneiric then why do you spell out Precise Pangolin, i wonder
<bazhang> no idea! and when I say MINT, I mean UBUNTU!
<elky> it's almost like you expect them to make sense.
<bazhang> dgfger seems familiar; dies_irae ?
<Myrtti> [14:14] [freenode] ***  stalker  : czx, dgfger, drizzt_, fsdh, hhul, jdhfr,  jhjh, Lint, qwertz1111.
<bazhang> jdhfr ok thanks Myrtti
<bazhang> and Lint !
<bazhang> I need to get that for xchat, or somehow switch to irssi
<Myrtti> it's a bit problematic script
<Myrtti> it saves everything into a sqlite database and as we know from ubottu, it's not too fast - so if you happen to have many channels with a lot of people, it slows things down quite considerably
<bazhang> still, it clears up a lot of the issues with users with multiple nicks, especially ones with a reputation such as Lint
<Myrtti> for example /whois'ing Tm_T takes about 15-20 seconds and for that duration irssi is totally unresponsive
<Myrtti> I happen to have autowhois on query on and it isn't pretty
<knome> can't irssi scripts fork?
<bazhang> heh
<pangolin> bazhang: it doesn't exist for xchat :/
<pangolin> unless you want to write it :)
<bazhang> pangolin, indeed I saw that
<pangolin> oh don't use sqlite when you do
<bazhang> <dgfger> somehow everything I type is going to console I have X running on
<bazhang> that make sense?
<bazhang> that was a special way to spread spam
<LjL> oh lord.
<LjL> [13:28:54] <dgfger> whydo you ban russian users?
<bazhang> http://openpli.org/
<bazhang> not ubuntu afaict
<bazhang> he wants help cracking a dreambox, whatever that is
<oCean> if he build an openpli ubuntu build, he would have all the details himself
<bazhang> yep
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you're saying I'm unresponsive?
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> what kralle was asking for was not possible, and he was told that yesterday
<ikonia> I couldn't see how it all linked into network manager
<ikonia> as the components he mentioned don't use network manager
<bazhang> net cafe
<ikonia> there was no mention of "net cafe"
<bazhang> but that does not matter, he simply wanted something not do-able
<bazhang> vibhav, hi
<Myrtti> that was interesting
<oCean> as always
<oCean> does anyone know what zenon is talking about?
<bazhang> seems he hit ctrl alt f2 instead of alt f2 gnome-terminal as he was directed
<Myrtti> just out there like a snowman
<duvel> WHERE MY NIGGAS AT?
 * duvel spins
<oCean> do you have any relevant input?
<oCean> as to why I would remove your current mute?
<duvel> yes
<duvel> i was joking
<duvel> plus, i love you
<duvel> and furthermore, you love me.
<oCean> right
<duvel> and i promise i wont be silly again :)
 * duvel hugs oCean.
<duvel> hvordan har du det?
<oCean> You just convinced me to leave your mute for a while. Take timeout and come back when you're sober enough to have a discussion
<duvel> i'm sober, i dont even smoke weed. ive been looking to get an answer as to how to enable SLI in ubuntu for the past 3 days to no avail.
<duvel> i had to install 11.10 because 10.04 wont update on my system (i7-2700k processor, 16gb ram, 2x evga nvidia gtx 560 2gb cards)
<oCean> No point in explaining all that, this is not the support channel
<duvel> lolol
<duvel> you're worse than the us-govt
<duvel> "tell me why i should hear your case...but not here this isnt the proper venue"
<duvel> hahahahhaha
<duvel> its superbowl sunday bro.
<Myrtti> I think this discussion has gone its course
 * duvel farts
 * duvel farts
 * duvel farts
 * duvel farts
 * duvel farts
<oCean> sigh
<ikonia> just a waste of time
<oCean> is this really the superbowl effect?
<ikonia> I see no reason trying to haggle these people into a normal conversation
<oCean> it's a weird sunday in #u
<ikonia> duvel: you're currently muted
<ikonia> duvel: I'll remove the mute if you can have conversation like a normal person without being silly
<ikonia> duvel: you're unmuted
<duvel> i can ask my question in #ubuntu now?
<ikonia> no
<duvel> :(
<ikonia> as you just proved you can't be trusted to participate in the channel
<duvel> i see :(
 * duvel kicks rocks.
<ikonia> duvel: so please come back in 24 hours when you feel you've clamed down enough to participate in the channel again
<ikonia> calmed
<duvel> 24 hours?!
<ikonia> yes
<duvel> thats like... a whole day
<duvel> wait.. yeah
<duvel> thats 1 day.
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> we'll speak to you then
<ikonia> clear yes/no ?
<duvel> yes.
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu (zana is insulting)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmh, you were quicker as you are not attending loco meeting
<Myrtti> yeah
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu (FICK)
<Myrtti> looking
<LjL> note nick and ident
<Myrtti> I note the ident, I must have some kind of blind spot for the nick
<Myrtti> going to bed tho so if you want to do something, go ahead
<Myrtti> ah.
<LjL> Myrtti: means fuck in german
<Myrtti> nevermind.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu Markus__ Troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> happy super bowl sunday!
<bioterror> finnish nelonen pro shows it for free
<bioterror> what a shame it's always night when that game is played :D
<pangolin> I had no clue until I woke up this morning that it was today
<Flannel> pangolin: today is also World Nutella Day, apparently.
<pangolin> I wish I knew about that :/
 * pangolin ate cheez wiz earlier
<Flannel> now you do! there's still time to go buy a big tub and a spoon!
<pangolin> Flannel: I'm Italian, we ALWAYS have nutella in the house
<Jordan_U> Since this is now #ubuntu-opstopic, how do you guys pronounce nutella? I pronounce it nootella, most of my friends (but not all) in the U.S. pronounce it like the English word "nut".
<pangolin> noo tell la
<pangolin> so you got it right
<popey> in the UK we say 'nut-ella' but not distinctly separate syllables
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl22YOOCreE
<popey> she places more emphasis on the second syllable though oddly
<Flannel> wikipedia has IPA pronounciation
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-28
<jrib> k1l: if wonderlessgirl_ is bianca, she's ban evading as I banned her earlier
<jrib> but I have to go
<wonderlessgirl_> stop kicking me you dick
<k1l> wonderlessgirl_: first of all you need  to watch your language
<wonderlessgirl_> of course im pissed
<k1l> calling names is not appropriate no matter what is wrong with your ubuntu
<wonderlessgirl_> yous keep saying ubuntu is great and such, but you cant help me to get mine working
<wonderlessgirl_> all  you guys do is make me do something over and over, i said its not the usb or image
<k1l> if you cant stick to the rules in the ubuntu channels you are not allowed to enter and to get support in that. if you cant stop calling names i dont see a point in unban you
<wonderlessgirl_> someone made me check 3 days ago
<wonderlessgirl_> so why you would keep telling me voer and over that its the usbs fault is fucking beyond me
<IdleOne> !appeals > wonderlessgirl_>
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !appeals > wonderlessgirl_
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> what is +j, it was set my the floodbot in #u
<marienz> join throttle, see https://www.freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<gnomefreak> marienz: thanks i seemed to have lost that link a while back
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from hillary)
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, holstein said: !grub is a nice resource
<Pici> will still ignore
<Pici> ;)
<ubottu> Cheri703 called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-29
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (repeated flooding from tj___)
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Rin said: !Redo Redo! Backup and Recovery is so simple that anyone can use it. It is the easiest, most complete network compatible disaster recovery solution available for Linux, Windows & Apple. No matter what, you can have your system back up and running in as little as 10 minutes. http://redobackup.org/
<justmeh> orly
<ikonia> justmeh: ? whats up
<justmeh> review #ubuntu plz
<ikonia> justmeh: can you give me a minute,
<justmeh> sure
<ikonia> justmeh: from what I read back (please correct me if wrong)
<justmeh> other than being kinda mean to AP when was interrupting, was 100% correct. pinning is supported. its an official method. backports dont always have what you need. also sometimes multiple repos have the same package versions - need to take extra steps for preferences. instead of a good intelligent discussion on what pinning is and what its good for, and what its NOT good for (just as important), you got another lil spat.
<ikonia> the issue I can see is offering "blind" solutions, that while will work, may not serve the user best
<ikonia> I don't have an issue with pinning
<justmeh> that could only be caused by not hearing the whole answer ikonia which is why i got so angry at actionparsnip
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> I understand what you are saying
<justmeh> 'only be caused' was a bad choice of words..
<ikonia> but if a user comes in and says "I want to update libc from the version supplied in ubuntu version X to version X+1" - thats not really a "pinning" issue
<justmeh> actually
<justmeh> that's a different user i thought
<ikonia> that's a bad idea, no ammount of pinning will be acceptable
<justmeh> let me check logs
<ikonia> that's the only user I see, hence why please correct me if I'm wrong
<justmeh> started with a b
<ikonia> the bottom line of mixing repo packages, is unacceptable
<ikonia> pinning versions from within the distros' same version repo, great, a really useful tool
<ikonia> thinks just appear to have got a little heated and you calling people names doesn't help
<justmeh> Jan 29 04:43:00 <bharath>	how to add quantal repo to 12.04? for libnl update version
<justmeh> unacceptable is kinda strong ikonia
<justmeh> libnl: http://www.infradead.org/~tgr/libnl/
<ikonia> so - that is unacceptable
<ikonia> adding a quantel repo to 12.04 = unacceptable
<ikonia> it's not something we suggest in #ubuntu to users due to the problems it can and most probably will cause
<justmeh> under _any_ scenario?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> the repos are locked to versions for a reason
<justmeh> oh quite agreed
<ikonia> you (yourself) can of course do this, if you feel confident, but recommending it blindly to users, isn't helpful
<justmeh> can we review the actual advice given?
<ikonia> I've just scanned through it in the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> is there something specific ?
<justmeh> yeah let me grep
<ikonia> please don't paste a load of lines in the channel
<ikonia> please just summerise what you want to say
<justmeh> Jan 29 04:49:57 <justmeh>	finally, when you actually pull the package in this way it may bring in other stuff. which is where the acutal danger is. it often breaks stuff
<justmeh> Jan 29 04:50:21 <justmeh>	so anyway it might be easier to compile from source if you really need that one package
<justmeh> ^--- i believe i had already covered this
<ikonia> not really
<justmeh> and would have wrapped up by going back to the compiling
<ikonia> as youv'e just told him to compile from source
<justmeh> its a placeholder
<ikonia> which offers just as much/more danager unlesss you have a solid grasp of what you are doing
<ikonia> justmeh: the bottom line is just think about the user you are talking to
<justmeh> i don't disagree there either - i lean towards more
<justmeh> yes ikonia exactly.
<ikonia> I a user is asking how to put on a plaster, telling them how to perform brain surgery isn't going to end well
<ikonia> which is en essense what you're doing
<justmeh> so without actually explaining the dangers - they will do it the first good google search they try
<justmeh> Jan 29 04:57:03 <justmeh>	i have version xyz of abc in my system. my system is setup as follows (whatever). i want to upgrade abc to version def, because i want to _something_
<justmeh> ^--- this here gives some info about what i need to better help this person in a SAFE manner
<ikonia> justmeh: yes, you are explaining how to ask the question
<justmeh> but somehow no one bothers to follow up on that huh?
<ikonia> that's not really doing anything "safe"
<justmeh> again
<justmeh> incomplete
<ikonia> incomplete ?
<ikonia> what
<justmeh> my explanation to the person
<ikonia> (apologies but you're not really making sense)
<justmeh> like i said after pinning i would have come back to compiling
<ikonia> that last line is just you advising him how to ask a question clearly, which is great, but has no relevence to the other discussion
<justmeh> but IdleOne had already warned me
<ikonia> justmeh: yes, and like I've said pining in his example is unacceptable, compiling in his example would have been more dangerous
<justmeh> so instead the discussion was left in an even more dangerous state
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ikonia> he was told it's not a wise move
<justmeh> by me
<ikonia> no, I told him not to
<justmeh> but there's another issue here
<ikonia> I also asked him to verify if lib-c6 was actually the libc reference I suspected it wasn't
<ikonia> he didn't respond,
<ikonia> so I think he "got it" that it wasn't a wise move
<ikonia> justmeh: ok, so are we done ? are you ok with what I've explained to you ?
<justmeh> you were speaking with ayman by my read
<justmeh> i was speaking with bharath
<justmeh> and i seem to be the only person who made an effort to answer the question
<ikonia> ok, but the concept is still the same
<ikonia> the individual person doesn't matter, the concept of how you advise them is
<justmeh> the fact that you think pinning would have been less dangerous than compiling means you guys should have been on that other doods arse
<justmeh> yes  quite
<ikonia> please tone it down
<justmeh> Jan 29 04:54:53 <justmeh>	because, since ubuntu came from debian, and pinning is supported, and its there in ubuntu, and its supported.. its just not wise or recommended most of the time.
<ikonia> forget "other people"
<ikonia> I'm talking to you
<justmeh> ^--
<justmeh> I just don't see an issue.
<justmeh> i cant promise to not talk about something that's built in the OS
<ikonia> I don't think that one line is an issue
<ikonia> it's the multiple discussions that came after that
<ikonia> no-one is asking you not to talk about things that are part of the OS
<ikonia> just apply common sense into what you suggest to people, that's all
<justmeh> I was trying to come around to the OPS point
<justmeh> but couldnt ikonia - i found documentation on it
<justmeh> yes ikonia i agree. that's why i give a full explanation. its a lesson not a one sentance answer
<justmeh> technically one can install, compile and emerge gentoo in like 3 commands. its not recommended, or wise though
<ikonia> I'm not interested in gentoo
<justmeh> it is supported.
<ikonia> or compiling
<ikonia> I'm interested in you providing sensible thought out help to users asking for it
<ikonia> if something is not wise to do - don't suggest it
<ikonia> there is no point
<justmeh> ikonia, i do support for a living
<ikonia> judge the person / question being asked
<ikonia> apply common sense/thought
<justmeh> yes exactly
<ikonia> justmeh: so ?
<ikonia> your job has no relevence
<justmeh> this person knows very little
<justmeh> needed a lesson in this badly
<ikonia> right, so mentioning pinning and compiling is pointless/bad
<ikonia> no - they don't need a lesson
<ikonia> they need the information to resolve their problem
<ikonia> and a lesson in pinning and compiling isn't it
<justmeh> this must be our fundimental disconnect then
<justmeh> * fundamental
<ikonia> great,
<ikonia> I see no harm in expanding on topics to users if needed, so please don't think that
<justmeh> how early in the game did you get here? #ubuntu i mean
<justmeh> 5.04?
<ikonia> that has no relevence to this conversation
<justmeh> it relates to the disconnect
<justmeh> directly.
<ikonia> justmeh: if you need to expand to give solid help, please do so, but just pointing users at information that won't really help them and opens the doors to more issus/risk, well, then we go back to applying common sense
<ikonia> that's all I'm asking for, is a little thought into the user you are helping,
<justmeh> look i could have come in and blown smoke
<ikonia> you tried that in ##linux
<justmeh> i could have just pulled up one of the irssi's from another box
<ikonia> it didn't end well
<ikonia> justmeh: do that if you want
<justmeh> ahahaha
<ikonia> I don't really care
<justmeh> ##linux? ended fine
<ikonia> as long as I don't see a problem in #ubuntu, it's of no concern to me
<justmeh> i bitched about ppl and then i got bitched about. no worries.
<justmeh> scuse the language but its accurate
<ikonia> no you got told to shut up
<ikonia> you got the operators called on you
<justmeh> anyway i could have blown smoke. but instead i figured perhaps i'd try to explain
<justmeh> lol
<ikonia> and you tried to be smart to people
<ikonia> it didn't end well
<ikonia> and it's why I'm trying to be crystal clear to you
<ikonia> because I don't want that to happen in #ubuntu
<justmeh> [05:41:40] <ikonia> that's all I'm asking for, is a little thought into the user you are helping,
<justmeh> ^--- my point is this was the result of thouht
<justmeh> *thought
<ikonia> perfect, that's all I want
<justmeh> pinning is important, and they were all set to find it on a google search if they did one
<ikonia> then they can ask question on it
<justmeh> it's been recommended before, multimedia was a clear case of this
<ikonia> it's not recommended
<justmeh> usually what happens is someone makes a backport to stop the crazyness or a ppa
<ikonia> and when it is recommended it's a tried and tested solution
<justmeh> but until this has happened the options are pinning, or compiling
<ikonia> which are not accetpable for that user
<justmeh> or technically, adding a repo, upgrading a package, watching everything die, and remove the repo so nothing can be updated
<ikonia> ok, I'm getting tired of this now, we are just going around in a loop
<justmeh> but as we both agreed the user never stated the _need_
<ikonia> I'll ask you one more time, focus on helping the user, their issue, their problem, not a lesson in linux
<ikonia> if you're comfortable with that, that's great
<justmeh> i can only do both
<ikonia> then you will not re-gain access to #ubuntu at this time
<justmeh> there is no such thing as an answer without a lesson
<ikonia> ok, then I think we are done here
<justmeh> i'm already there lol
<justmeh> ok
<ikonia> if you want to join #ubuntu-ops at any time to get the ban removed, please do so
<justmeh> do your deeds.
<ikonia> in the mean time, please part this channel
<ikonia> sorry ? pardon ?
<justmeh> there's no such thing as an answer without a lesson
<ikonia> you've said that
<ikonia> I've explained
<justmeh> yes
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<ikonia> you are welcome back to #ubuntu-ops at any time if you can resolve the issue I've asked of you
<justmeh> i cannot pardon your offense of forgetting this
<justmeh> your urge to give a quick answer means the end user often gets the wrong information. not enough framework is layed for them to understand WHY choices must be made
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I don't understand
<ikonia> you're not making any sense
<ikonia> please /part the channel now, and again, feel free to rejoin if you want to discusss it more
<justmeh> what do you not understand?
<ikonia> when you just say random things like "i cannot pardon your offense of forgetting this"
<ikonia> but either way, I'm done
<ikonia> so I'll ask a final time, please /part the channel now
<justmeh> [05:46:36] <ikonia> sorry ? pardon ?
<justmeh> i assume you were speaking bad spanish, i took it in its original sense
<ikonia> I'm speaking English
<justmeh> as am i
<ikonia> ok, well as I said I wasn't following your sentences when you say random phrases as detailed above
<ikonia> but it doesn't matter now. So I think we are done now
<justmeh> lol
<justmeh> so lets review one last time
<justmeh> in order to be in #ubuntu one needs to do what in your mind?
<ikonia> I don't want to review it again
<ikonia> I feel you are trying to waste my time, and I have other things to do
<ikonia> you're welcome to rejoin #ubuntu-ops at a later date to review it
<justmeh> lets review.
<ikonia> please don't be smart
<ikonia> it's a poor attitude.
<justmeh> by what standard.
<Castial> hey I live on campus and it says my I am banned from #Ubuntu
<Castial> it would be nice to have access to this channel
<Pici> Castial: hi
<Pici> Let me take a look
<Castial> thanks man
<Castial> appreciate it
<Pici> Hm.. Looks like there was an issue with another user at that IP back in October
<Pici> I think its safe to assume that they've probably moved on from that address.
<Castial> just this IP or the entire IP block?
<Pici> That IP
<Castial> because the college gives us all static IP addresses internally and uses like a block of say 10 for the outbound addresses
<Castial> its a pain to set up lol
<Pici> Well, maybe they graduated (hopefully), looks like they first popped up on our radar back in 2010
<Pici> Anyway, you're unbanned now.
<Castial> thank you very much I appreciate your time and I can understand how other college kids are
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-30
<Ben64> might want to check #ubuntu for a guy talking about his genitals
<Ben64> two of em now, i guess
<TheLordOfTime> anyone alive to keep an eye on #ubuntu?  there's a troll/spammer in there who just "stopped" a bit going on about stuff that's offtopic in-channel and on ubuntu channels
<TheLordOfTime> meh they just timed out.
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (NetFlamBorg sort of bot, spam, junk, troll)
<elky> gnomefreak, some people don't have the ops list memorised ;)
<gnomefreak> oops
<elky> i'd check the veracity of fef<whatever> too. seemed to be running that show
<Ben64> got what appears to be a bot in #ubuntu repeating stuff
<Ben64> anyone?
<Ben64> it's just spamming the channel randomly with previously said lines
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (GeniusBrain)
<ubottu> lombardo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> can't tell if bot
<h00k> fairly sure
<IdleOne> if not bot, very annoying
<MrChrisDruif> h00k; IdleOne; http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/30770794.jpg
<h00k> MrChrisDruif: basicaly
<h00k> *basically
<h00k> I didn't see a match on my /clones either :(
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, llutz said: !ot  stop that stupid "X is better than Y", OS-Fanboy discussion in offtopic please
<k1l> was the ban of bianca lifted? because kittenmittens is her again
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (MarkShuttleworth)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-31
<elky> eyes on Hamtechperson
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu Italyne (~Anonymous@84.33.17.207) very poor attitude towards everyone.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, topyli said: !sleep is The 'sleep' command is one of the GNU coreutils. It is used to pause an operation for a specified amount of time.
<topyli> (joking, since someone asked ubottu about sleep and she didn't know)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cvsdave said: ubottu:  isn;t this channel #ubuntu?  Then the answer is no?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-01
<Guest76874> hi
<AlanBell> hi Guest76874
<Guest76874> i have two problems in ubuntu 12.04
<Guest76874> can u help me?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu can help you
<holstein> Guest76874: for support? you should try /join #ubuntu
<holstein> Guest76874: lots of volunteers there ready to help :)
<Guest76874> so can i describe my problems?
<genii-around> Not in here.
<Pici> Guest76874: You are in #ubuntu-ops, you need to ask in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Guest76874: This channel is not for ubuntu support
<holstein> Guest76874: sure, in #ubuntu you can describe them and a volunteer will help :)
<Guest76874> ok
<Guest76874> thanks
<IdleOne> Please remember to /part this channel
<Myrtti> Guest76874: hi
<Guest76874> hello
<Myrtti> Guest76874: you're being helped in #ubuntu?
<Guest76874> yes
<Myrtti> please leave this channel then.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-02
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu+1 smallfoot-  usual serial complaining as opposed to helping out filing bugs
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1647 users, 10 overflows, 1656 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1636 users, 10 overflows, 1645 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-03
<bazhang> <BroBert> hey can anywher ehere give me some live assistant?
<bazhang> define "live"
<phix> hai can I join #ubuntu and be productive in support?
<phix> I am quite knowlegable when it comes to ubuntu, debian, linux and programming in a multitude of languages in general
<phix> Don't let your social stance of me be a reason for banning me
<phix> in 10 years time the word I said would be common tongue, if it isnt now
<Tm_T> phix: hi, do you know why you're banned?
<phix> Yes
<Tm_T> like to tell it? I haven't seen records yet
<phix> Well I could tell you but you may get offended which won't help my case
<phix> Apparantly ops on #ubuntu are very sensitive
<Tm_T> not telling won't help your cause either (:
<bazhang> there are guidelines
<phix> I am just tell things as they are, very bluntly which does get me in trouble but it doesn't negate the fact I can be highly contributive in #ubuntu
<bazhang> that does not match the guidelines, then your kind of support is not needed
<phix> yes I have rough edges, but that shouldn't be a reason for being banned
<phix> I see
<bazhang> thats no excuse
<phix> perhaps
<bazhang> we all have rough edges, we just dont type them out contra the guidelines
<phix> bazhang: really? have you ever been charged with an offence in real lidfe?
<phix> life*
<phix> speeding, parking fine perhaps?
<Tm_T> phix: bans are not punishment
<phix> umm yeah they are, if I can't do something I want to do then it is a punishment
<phix> I want to join #ubuntu and help support the community as well as be helped in my own questions as a side effort
<phix> effect*
<phix> bazhang: your lack of an answer tells it all
<Myrtti> no, they're not a punishment, they're to stop whatever disruptive behaviour there is
<Tm_T> phix: your ban record shows some unwillingness to play with our rules, is this how you recall this too?
<bazhang> phix, I was busy elsewhere actually
<phix> Tm_T: I may of bent the rules now and then
<Tm_T> phix: also derailing discussion to someone else's case won't help sorting this out
<phix> there are grey areas in the rules any way
<Tm_T> phix: you understand that on a busy channel like #ubuntu we have to take strict stance on behaviour, attitude and respect?
<phix> Tm_T: no, I wasn't derailing I was hopefully causing a apethic (is that how you spell it) response
<Tm_T> IRC support channels aren't comparable to "real life" (irc isn't real?) anyway
<phix> Tm_T: If IRC isn't real then you shouldn't have an issue unbanning me
<Tm_T> phix: IRC is real, and I do have a problem unbanning you
<phix> Then you're an idiot
<phix> Yes I am blunt
<phix> but I know alot about Ubuntu
<phix> and can be helpful
<Tm_T> not because I want to punish you, but because I want to ensure our support channels function well and along our community guidelines and spirit
<Tm_T> doesn't matter if you cannot follow community guidelines
<Tm_T> or channel rules
<phix> Tm_T: Punish me for what?
<phix> What have I done that is blasphomy?
<Tm_T> phix: nothing, ban is not punishment
<Tm_T> noone is punishing you here
<phix> great, then I Will just /j #ubuntu then
<Tm_T> no
<phix> oh, so I am being punished?
<Tm_T> no, you're helped to not disrupt our support channel
<phix> I didnt do that when I was allowd in the channel
<phix> there were a certain few ops that had something against me
<Tm_T> phix: I have read the logs of your ban and the conversation in here following it
<phix> ok
<phix> and it was how many months ago?
<Tm_T> so stop saying "ops has against me" card, please
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<phix> I am not being abusive or distruptive here, so why not let me back in?
<Tm_T> 1347.15 < phix> Then you're an idiot
<phix> Tm_T: and?
<Tm_T> that's kind of an attitude I don't want to see in our support channels
<phix> Are you offended by what people say on an IRC channel/.
<Tm_T> nope, I'm still discussing with you here so why would I be offended
<phix> great
<phix> then why would you be concerned by that then and bring it up as defense against me?
<Tm_T> phix: because it's kind of an attitude and behaviour I do not want to see in our support channels
<Tm_T> if I let you in I wouldn't be doing my duty
<phix> That is fine, I have no reason to tell the people in #ubuntu that you are an idiot, that will stay between you and me
<Tm_T> phix: FYI this channel is publicly logged (;
<phix> heh
<phix> that is fine :)
<Tm_T> phix: anyway, I won't be removing the ban anytime soon until I can be sure you can behave and follow channel rules
<phix> The people in #ubuntu that need support don't read it any way :)  otherwise they wouldnt be asking questions in there
<phix> Tm_T: I see, so no trial period?
<Tm_T> no
<phix> really
<phix> the last time I went in ubuntu people were asking questions that were covered in your documentatioln
<phix> I am great at answering those auestions
<phix> questions*
<phix> I am usually not rude, just when I am speaking to ops, which is my down fall
<Tm_T> if you want to continue arguing this matter, please take the next step per our appeal process
<phix> ops are usually power hungry and arrogant and I dont stand for that
<Tm_T> phix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<phix> THe reason why I am banned was not because I was offering poor support it was because an op had an issue with me
<Tm_T> if you want to continue arguing this matter, please take the next step per our appeal process
<phix> LjL for example
<phix> yes maam
<phix> brick through window, got it
<Tm_T> phix: now as we're not going to deal this ban any further here, I would kindly ask you to leave this channel (see channel topic)
<phix> hmmm
<phix> I still can't join #ubuntu though
<phix> so the reason for me being here hasn
<phix> 't changed
<phix> I will just wait a bit here then
<Tm_T> phix: you won't help your matter by idling here, so I ask you again to leave the channel
<phix> I see
<phix> I guess I won't idle then
<phix> What is the idle policy here again?
<phix> not saying anything for more than a minute? or 5?
<phix> What are your thoughts on the consistency of cheese?  Should it be firmer or softer?  Or is it ok as it is?
<phix> that was rude
<phix> I would like to lodge a formal complaint
<phix> what was the url again?
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<phix> much appreciated
<Tm_T> now please leave
<phix> Yes maam
<phix> ah I see where I went wrong
<phix> thanx for the limk
<phix> what should i do now?
<phix> I would like to be contributing member to the Ubuntu movement
<phix> I can see how I may of come off as being a bit brasin, blunt and abusive
<phix> I will definitly tone things down a bit
<Tm_T> best solution would be that you would take couple weeks off, let things to settle and come back with a new attitude that would fit to our rules
<phix> umm I have taken a few months off, I have been banned for over that
<Tm_T> and you have shown unacceptable attitude today
<phix> I guess I could connect to #ubuntu through a third party and evade ban but I don't really want to do that, I am trying to be honest and productive
<phix> Tm_T: I see
<phix> I am trying
<phix> I am far from perfect
<phix> more so than yourself it sounds like
<phix> but still you should give a chance
<phix> Tm_T: thoughts?
<Tm_T> phix: see above (:
<phix> ok
<phix> It has come to this
<ubottu> In ubottu, yourimym1 said: (06:25:43 PM) yourimym1: is kde kinda lighter than unity 3d !!
<CarlJhonson> NIGGAS ON YOUR FEET
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu bobweaver quieted for offtopic multiple times, said "hi" in pm - that only, to resolve it, and I was told not to talk to him, so I have not engaged
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bobweaver> hello there all I have a dude that has it out for me
<bobweaver> he is a op who do I take this up with
<bobweaver> I am willing to do a google hangout
<bobweaver> and until this is changed and he is still gunning for me I am not developing for anything untill after that
<ikonia> not sure if this works as your client has me on ignore
<ikonia> I know this works with quiets, but not sure on ignores (don't think so)
<bobweaver> this means that all of this https://plus.google.com/+UbuntuTV/posts
<ikonia> but suggesting blackmail or randsom rarly works well
<bobweaver> stops untill I can resolve this
<Fuchs> ikonia: entirely client dependent, since ignore is entirely client side
<ikonia> holding a project to randsom won't work well, and doesn't reflect well o nyou
<ikonia> I'm guessing you can't see this so I'll shutdown
<ikonia> Fuchs: thought so, it was worth a punt
<bobweaver> IU am sick of this happening and there was no reason for it no pm asking me to stop doing what ever it was aka go niners  or sending a msg to someone via bot 1 time mind you
<Fuchs> (I'd be surprised to see it working, and I'd slap that clients devs </sidenote>)
<bobweaver> also this is not the 1st time that I have had a run in with this person
<ikonia> Fuchs: it was a wild punt to stop him complaining into air
<Fuchs> bobweaver: hi, just mentioning that ikonia tried to reply, so maybe you might want to take him off ignore for now and see whether you can find a good solution together first
<bobweaver> Fochs with all due respect for you I will do this but I realy really really dont want to
<bobweaver> how to turn it off ?
<ikonia> leave it on
<ikonia> I'll leave it alone
<bobweaver> btw I was not the only one that said go niners
<ikonia> the world won't end because of a lack of "development ????" on a google+ web page that's unofficial
<Fuchs> bobweaver: from what I get: leave it on for now. Guess you'll have to check with a different operator then
<k1l> bobweaver: 2 things: first: i dont think blackmailing an op (or us) will help you when talking about some missbehaviour that resulted in a quiet/ban. second: when youignore the op you cant see what he talks here.
<bobweaver> and no one else got silenced
<Fuchs> bobweaver: if that doesn't happen, there is an appeal process
<Fuchs> ah, there is a core op. Great  *hands over to k1l and shuts up*
<bobweaver> I was not mis behaving that is the thing
<bobweaver> I understand and respect what you guys are doi g
<bobweaver> and plz dont feel that I am treating any of you that is not my intention at all
<bobweaver> or blackmailing
<ikonia> how can "I'm not working until this is removed" not be a blackmail/threat ?
<ikonia> how else can that be taken ?
<bobweaver> k1l,  I am doing that now trying to read all this and am furstrated
<k1l> bobweaver: i dont see how this should not be felt as a blackmail.
<k1l> bobweaver: but i am just reading into the logs and bantracker to see the history of this visit here.
<bobweaver> neither do I I think that it is just a case of someone that has had it out for me for a while
<bobweaver> k1l,  yes this is not the 1st time that me and this person have had issues that is why I say that he is out for me
<bobweaver> no one else got selinced that said go niners !
<bobweaver> 3 people I am the only one
<bobweaver> go figure
<bobweaver> what are the odds
<k1l> bobweaver: on the issue today: you are not right. first of all one other user got kicked for the offtopic.
<ikonia> he responded to my pm
<ikonia> rejoined and apologised
<bobweaver> and did did the mod warn or pm them `1st ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: told me not to contact him, and went on an ignore rant, so I didn't
<bobweaver> is that not part of the steps that are taken ?
<k1l> since you are a well known user and got ubuntu cloak we can assume you know, understand and mean to follow the guidelines and the CoC
<ikonia> and left the mute in place
<bobweaver> I NEVER BROKE THE COC
<bobweaver> you know if the mod would have pmed me said "hey this that and the next thing "  I would have said "you are right after thinking about this ....."
<ikonia> I did pm you
<ikonia> you told me not to contact you
<bobweaver> that is what good people do is look out for each other
<ikonia> (obviously you can't read this)
<k1l> the user who got kicked apologised in the pm with the op who kicked and rejoined the channel without beeing offtopic afterwards. you didnt want to sort that issue with the op in the pm, like im told
<ikonia> 21:19 <ikonia> Hi bobweaver
<ikonia> 21:19 <bobweaver> plz dont talk to me you had no right to silence me you have had it out for me sense day  one.
<ikonia> so I left it there
<bobweaver> k1l,  not with that mod
<ikonia> I was simpley going to ask bobweaver to drop the topic and keep it in check as the issue was already done
<bobweaver> I know there is a great amount of responsablity that comes with beeing a mod and I respect what you all are doing here
<bobweaver> but that said still no pm no nothing
<ikonia> the remove the mute
<bobweaver> Is that not part of the steps ?
<ikonia> ahhh lies, blackmail and threats
<ikonia> the mark of a good ubuntu member
<k1l> bobweaver: i am told, that the op tried to contact you after the mute to sort that out. you told him to not contact you anymore.
<bobweaver> you are suppose to warn the user and then if they keep it going then you take action ?
<k1l> so how should the op sort that out?
<bobweaver> that is not true I had to pm him
<bobweaver> that is not TRUE
<k1l> instead you come here, blackmail to stop contributing to the ubuntu project if that is not sorted out. so what do you want me to do now?
<bobweaver> you are not suppost to contact the user before hand
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you are supposed to use judgment
<bobweaver> esp if there a Ubuntu Developer ?
<ikonia> ooh right
<ikonia> you can do what you want because you are an ubuntu developer
<ikonia> and I'd harldy call a google+ web page an ubuntu developer ?
<k1l> bobweaver: if you are  known ubuntu member ists its your charge to stick to the rules in forst place?
<k1l> *first
<ikonia> (unless there is more behind the page that I don't see)
<bobweaver> k1l,  I feel for your postion that you are in I and again I understand . What I do not understand is why mods are not pming people before taking action ?
<k1l> i see you blaming everyone else. but it was you who did the offtopic and the bot command, which could be seen as trolling the op.
<bobweaver> the bot command was not trolling
<ikonia> I didn' think it was trolling
<ikonia> I just saw the topic going on after the user already apologised
<ikonia> I muted bobweaver to stop the conversation, explain in PM and remove the mute
<bobweaver> I was trying to send a OT to a user so that he could see how it was done because he was having trouble
<ikonia> and yet you didn't do it right
<bobweaver> and in all fairness I did take responsablity for my actions
<k1l> bobweaver: let me explain again: an op can mute a user. that will result in no more offtopic. after the issue is sorted out via pm, or other ways, the op can release the mute.
<bobweaver> I did say that it was my fault on the "Go Niners"   that was OT
<ikonia> how are you taking responsibility
<ikonia> you've said I have no right to silence you
<ikonia> tried to black mail the ubuntu project
<ikonia> called me a liar
<ikonia> how is that taking responsibility ?
<ikonia> and put me on ignore
<bobweaver> I have 100% admited my faults , and am not blamming anyone what I am saying is that the MOD sould have PM me
<ikonia> .....you told me not to and put me on ignore
<bobweaver> I mean is this not part of the steps that are taught
<ikonia> this is stpid
<ikonia> and a waste of time
<k1l> so in my point of view: and op muted you to stop the ongoing offtopic (after kicking another user). while trying to pm you and sort that out you come in here and blackmail with stopping in contributing.
<k1l> bobweaver: we must not pm every user before kicking, muting or baning
<bobweaver> k1l,  I can see you point of view can you see mine ?
<k1l> *must= we dont have to
<bobweaver> I can understand that but that said there is still a place for everything
<ikonia> I'm gald this conversation is logged so I can submit it to the membership board
<ikonia> to show how a member/developer tried to blackmail the ubuntu project
<ikonia> can't see that going down well
<bobweaver> I know that When I deal with people that are doing something that I wonder about I try to talk to them if I know who they are
<k1l> bobweaver: and the ops intention was to mute the offtopic. your botcommand can be considered as an ongoing of that offtopic. so there came the mute to stop that immediately.
<bobweaver> anything can be "considered "  << with respect
<bobweaver> I would also like to say that I am ok with doing a google hangout to talk about this
<ikonia> why does there need to be a google hang out ?
<bobweaver> alot more can be done when there is not keyboards in the way
<k1l> and when i look in the bantracker and the fact that you wear a ubuntu/member cloak get me to think, that you know the guidelines.
<bobweaver> k1l,  how long has it been sense the niners have been to the superbowl ? I know that that does not make it right but the 1st comment got me going
<bobweaver> I am excited
<bobweaver> what is it 2013 - 1995
<k1l> bobweaver: honestly i dont think that we can sort that out in this situation. i would consider you to come back in 2 days when the emotions got some time to cool down. i still think we can sort that out, but not right now.
<bobweaver> cool I will make a youtube video about this
<bobweaver> I will now clear the channel to make room for other issues
<k1l> if you are not interessted in that  or still feel there was some missbehaviour you can still call the ircc.
<ikonia> make a youtube video ?
<ikonia> what is this guy on about, google hang outs and youtuve videos ?
<k1l> hmm, will pm him the last bit.
<ikonia> what a total waste of time
<ikonia> (not pm'ing him to inform him
<k1l> dont know. maybe he is more like a "media-guy"
<ikonia> just the whole thing
<ikonia> I don't know what he's "developing" for ubuntu
<ikonia> but he's calling himself a developer and basically blackmailing the project....
<ikonia> I'll bring this up with the membership board.
<k1l> hmm, he quit anyway
<ikonia> probably making a youtube film
<k1l> well if it gets 1.000.000 clicks i want some cash seeing in my inbox :)
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-ops bobweaver IRCC needs to looks into this very sad behaviour on the part of a member and decide if this should be forwarded on to the Community Council
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> IdleOne: don't worry, I'm just going to forward it to his membership board
<ikonia> someone saying they are an ubuntu developer....when I don't think they actually are
<ikonia> and someone blackmailing to do what he wants....is not an ubuntu members cloak approach
<IdleOne> ikonia: membership boards don't have the mandate to remove membership status, it would fall on the CC.
<IdleOne> ikonia: I absolutely agree that was not how a member should behave.
<ikonia> I'll forward it onto the CC
<IdleOne> You can do that.
<topyli> ikonia: you will do it? so we don't have to?
<ikonia> no problem
<topyli> ok, good
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-27
<bazhang> was z[cat]1 just upset on the order devices were listed? I did not see an actual question among all the posts
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Apparently Jack wasn't working (in some way) when devices weren't enumerated in a certain way.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<bazhang> jack can be tricky afaik
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (efren)
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu bittyx keeps making drama because we dont support his specific mint questions
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Heh, Mr Pricey
<Pricey> genii: That's "Sir" to you.
 * genii salutes!
<Myrtti> I can't be arsed to read the backlog but what I always reply to them is that I'm just a user like anyone else and there's no reason for honorifics
<Myrtti> mainly because it really grinds my gears when I'm referred to as sir, but I also can't be arsed to correct them because in 6 cases out of 10 it descends into 'omg womyn on tinternets' slope forehead discussion
<ikonia> I'm refered to as a women
<genii> Here too.
<hggdh> that's the beauty of a nick like mine. Nobody can figure out what is the gender. And how to pronounce it, BTW.
<Myrtti> I have considered to have Myrtti become one of my legal names but I'd have to give up one I already have if I did
<phunyguy> I say it in my head as "higgiduh"
<phunyguy> and "Murr-tee"
<hggdh> phunyguy: wrong :-)
<phunyguy> so?  :)
<hggdh> just change all vowels to 'a', and you are good to go
<phunyguy> ahh, I will do.
<phunyguy> what about Myrtti? am I close?
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/blog/2009/06/13/so-how-do-you-pronounce-that/
<phunyguy> hah!
<phunyguy> nice r roll
<phunyguy> so I was pretty darn close.
<Myrtti> I did have go to a speach therapist for a year to get it right, so it darn well better be good
<phunyguy> except the slight "eh" at the end instead of "eeee", and the r roll.
<phunyguy> I can't roll like that.
<Pricey> Myrtti: You don't need to group every nick that you want to use for 5 seconds.
<Myrtti> ok?
<Myrtti> I might need food and something, I feel so confused now
<Pricey> Myrtti: You have the maximum legal names, like nickserv nick collectors! :)
<jussi> hggdh: I find myself aying  hach gee gee dee hach"
<Myrtti> Pricey: oh, right, eys.
<Myrtti> yes.
<hggdh> jussi: heh. Almost works
<bazhang> I read it as hhgttg
<hggdh> yeah. I feel Myrtti's pain, now
<bazhang> although hiker would have to start with 'g'
<bazhang> hitchghiker
<hggdh> HitchGGDHicker?
 * genii sips
<bazhang> hitchhikersguidetothegalaxy
<phunyguy> 42.
<bazhang>  /bringatowel
<Myrtti> awwwww I refound my old 5.10 CD pack
<bazhang> nice!
<bazhang> ryanakca, hi
<bazhang> hows quizbot
<k1l> SN3: hi
<SN3> hello
<k1l> you have an issue with the ubuntu channels?
<SN3> k1l: not sure why I am banned from #ubuntu-offtopic. Would you like to have a look?
<phunyguy> What happened to you the other day, SN3?
<phunyguy> You cam in here to ask about removing your ban, then said a couple words, only to be silent after that.
<phunyguy> came*
<phunyguy> SN3: you were banned for spamming system info in the channels.
<SN3> phunyguy: I needed to go to work.
<phunyguy> SN3, do you understand what you did?
 * phunyguy wanders off.  Good luck to you.
<genii> @comment 54330 When asked in "Do you understand what you did?" or similar in -ops, goes incommunicado ( two occasions now ) making it difficult to resolve the ban.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<LjL-Milan> maybe he falls asleep thinking about it. needs more coffee, that's a job for genii
 * genii slides SN3 a fresh coffee.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-28
<hitsujiTMO> markovirc_ in #ubuntu is a bot. auto replying to everyone that says hello
<Ben64> Hi, markovirc_ in #ubuntu is a bot, saying hello to anyone saying hello...
<phunyguy> tis true
<DJones> !13.04 is Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on January 27, 2014.  See !upgrade and !eol for more details.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !13.04 is Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on January 27, 2014.  See !upgrade and !eol for more details.
<DJones> Not sure whether that needs adjusting on !raring or !13.04
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (gimnazjum,)
<k1l> SN3: hi
<k1l> SN3: is there anything we can do? if not please dont idle in here, thanks
<Pici> I updated !raring.  and fixed some of the other release factoids as well.
<ubottu> In ubottu, dupingping86 said: What is a bot?
<ubottu> In ubottu, dupingping86 said: I only know bot net. What is different between bot and botnet?
<LjL-Mario> okay
<k1l_> SN3:  SmallR2002 hi
<bazhang> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu.  Supported ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<bazhang> yikes!
<genii> bazhang: Better upgrade to 13.10!
<bazhang> oh right, the 9mos
<bazhang> genii, there already!
<bazhang> was thinking about early upgrading to 14.04, but not sure
<genii> bazhang: It's working well for me here, but then again I'm on Kubuntu
<bazhang> sweet
<bazhang> wish gnome would switch to qt
<bazhang> is that heresy?
<genii> Maybe ;)
<phunyguy> SN3: hi.
<phunyguy> SmallR2002: hi....
<LjL-Hybrid> hi!
<phunyguy> o/
<bazhang> LjL-Hybrid, HI!
<bazhang> ltns
<LjL-Hybrid> i was in the UK, they haven't yet got internet there
<rww> LjL-Hybrid is not identified, is probably an imposter *nod*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, wolfzrat said: ubottu, this link is not the GNOME version is it because i d/l tha one already
<LjL-Hybrid> hmm, how to show i'm not - is a dilemma
<LjL-Hybrid> maybe i could ghost some bots?
<LjL-Hybrid> wait, rww would like that ;(
<rww> you could identify ;(
<LjL-Hybrid> oh
<LjL-Hybrid> that's also a possibility
<LjL-Hybrid> but no
<phunyguy> @comment 54330 User SN3 is not responding in #ubuntu-ops to highlights. Been Idling in here for at least a full day on more than one occasion.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<LjL-Hybrid> there, is enough proof
<rww> are we still murdering idlers
<LjL-Hybrid> who knows
<phunyguy> *shrug*
<rww> i feel mean today
<LjL-Hybrid> maybe the rest of the days you are mean without feeling
<phunyguy> Who is the other guy?
<rww> 20:40:04 -!-  idle     : 15 days 16 hours 29 mins 32 secs [signon: Mon Jan 13 03:21:54 2014]
<rww> so
<rww> yeah
<phunyguy> wow
<phunyguy> :-/
<ikonia> LjL-Hybrid: have you left the uk ?
<LjL-Hybrid> i am afraid so
<DJones> I thought that just meant you were driving a Prius
<LjL-Hybrid> i don't text while i drive!
<Myrtti> would you guys want a drink? I've got a fine selection here, both alcoholic, caffinated, and fruit juices and spring waters...
<LjL-Hybrid> do you have ginger ale
<Myrtti> sure *PFFSSSFT* *blublublublub* *thunk*
<phunyguy> I have Coca-Cola Classic (R)
<Myrtti> *blows dust off a Coke glass* *ssssppppffffyyy* *blublublublub* *thunk*
<phunyguy> man has it been that long since you had Coke?
<phunyguy> :(
<LjL-Hybrid> i probably haven't had coke in maybe 5 years
<phunyguy> :(
<Myrtti> I'll be gracious and I won't point you to my new, sparkling clean and empty tip jar I just started today, I'll just hint it exists.
<Myrtti> *ahem*
 * phunyguy puts an I.O.U. in the tip jar.
 * rww puts a dogecoin in the tip jar
 * LjL-Hybrid puts one of these useless pence in the tip jar
<bazhang> tip jar? doge accepted?
<Myrtti> no, just money.
<Myrtti> (it's a Cancer Research UK fundraising page)
<ikonia> hello sarnold
<sarnold> hello, there's recurring spam from ~InfoIRCNE@95.244.106.212.dynamic.jazztel.es ~NewInform@243.243.106.212.dynamic.jazztel.es  in #ubuntu-server
<sarnold> hey ikonia :)
<ikonia> yeah, I'm just taking a look at that
<genii> sarnold: I'll +b him shortly. I also reported him to #freenode just now in case he's on other channels
<sarnold> woo, thanks ikonia and genii :)
<genii> @comment 59386  SpamBot
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-29
<bazhang> <olskolirc> You guys still trying to work out this dead beat no talent of a distro?
<bazhang> nobody is answering: elapsed time 87 seconds
<bazhang> INNEDITNAOPLZ
<rww> olskolirc sounds familiar
<bazhang> been around forever, since the days of Jucato
<phunyguy> SN3, can we help you with something?
<rww> SN3: since you are apparently incapable of human speech, I have taken the liberty of reading your mind. I have discovered that you are in here to enquire about your #ubuntu-offtopic ban from 10 months or so ago, and are very sorry for spamming /sysinfo output
<rww> SN3: since we are benevolent psychic dictators, I have now removed this ban
<rww> SN3: Please bear in mind our channel guidelines in the future, which amongst other things instruct you not to use talking scripts in #ubuntu-* channels
<rww> SN3: Also, please /part the channel after reading this. Thank you for flying #ubuntu-* :)
<rww> !guidelines > SN3
<ubottu> SN3, please see my private message
<LjL-Hybrid> you didnt specify "and dont rejoin"
 * phunyguy swats LjL-Hybrid
<rww> LjL-Hybrid: should have linked that "leave now, and never come back" smeagol clip
<cowtoe> untolerable
<cowtoe> the #ubuntu-offtopic ban to persist 24 hour!
<cowtoe> days later the ops on a re-ban tirade!
<ikonia> cowtoe: ?
<knome> Myrtti, ta, just warned about him in -ops, maybe better to watch him
<knome> i need to run ->
<Pici> genii: you might want to look at that link yourself.
<Pici> actually, it just should be the next section.
<genii> Pici: It was sort of an inside joke, since why would you want to have instructions on how to set up a Windows print server on an Ubuntu help page :)
<phunyguy> @comment 59399 cowtoe is now calling me names in a PM.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<phunyguy> welcome to op-hood, eh?
<Pici> yep
<LjL-Hybrid> but i was calling you names before
<phunyguy> yeah but these are pretty uncool.
<k1l> phunyguy: yep.
<phunyguy> it's k.  He is just trying to get to me.
<IdleOne> Everybody loves me
<genii> IdleOne: What's not to love?
<IdleOne> I KNOW RIGHT!
<k1l> SN3: hello
<rww> i'ma banforward them to #ubuntu-offtopic next time
<k1l> :)
<ikonia> I was thinking ##unavailable
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-30
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<knome> ETOOMUCHLAG
<bazhang> bot seems to be down
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<knome> there we go.
<knome> only 4 min lag.
<bazhang> hah
<Myrtti> whee it worked
 * ikonia touches LjL-Touch 
 * LjL-Touch provides haptic feedback
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<LjL-Touch> ;P
<phunyguy> the bot is broked
<LjL-Touch> oh woe
<Pici> wfm
<phunyguy> how to fix
<phunyguy> she is not responding to me
<IdleOne>  do @login
<phunyguy> o
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<IdleOne> now btlogin
 * phunyguy headdesks
<phunyguy> I must've disconnected or something
<jussi> the bot had so downtime recently
<phunyguy> ahh
<Myrtti> k1l: "we won't help you, and the channel owners and ops are free to run their channels as they please"
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> banned for no reason asking in #ubuntu
<bazhang> correct answer imo would be: /msg the ops ; /msg cs access #channel list , look for +o
<bazhang> sending to #freenode just creates more nonsense
<bazhang> Happy Year of the Horse, btw
<k1l> well, imho its kind of the service from freenode to manage those issues in #freenode
<LjL-Touch> ^
<k1l> or more: it should be
<bazhang> but they would not actually interfere
<Pici> IMO, it depends how much noise it is causing in the channel.
<LjL-Touch> it's not my business whether or not staff actully decide to deal with / have a look at the issue
<bazhang> so to get out of #ubuntu and elsewhere, possibly
<bazhang> to solve it, what I said
<LjL-Touch> well, to solve it, #freenode is the place where someone should be guided through the whole /msg cs access thing etc
<bazhang> NEIGH!!111
<LjL-Touch> not Ubuntu. that's about as offtopic as installing Windows
<bazhang> </frau bluchner>
<bazhang> or just PM them and tell them
<ikonia> is this the guy asking for help with ubuntu but he says he's banned ?
<ikonia> he said he's using ubuntu, so surly we can help him ?
<bazhang> ikonia, banned somewehre else
<LjL-Touch> what
<Pici> ikonia: they were just pestering us in #freenode about being banned from ##physics.
<ikonia> but he's using ubuntu and wants help with ubuntu ? or something else ?
<bazhang> not to do with ubuntu that I can see
<ikonia> ahhh so he doesn't want help with ubuntu
<ikonia> ok
<Pici> k1l: that won't work
<k1l> yes, didnt whois first if that is a webchat
<Pici> okay ;)
<LjL-Touch> Pici: why won't it? i thought the ident encoded the IP
 * Pici pokes LjL-Touch's brain
<LjL-Touch> no, really
<LjL-Touch> it's the IP in hex ;(
<k1l> but again: i dont know of any "i am banned in #other-channel, help me" issue that was resolved with one line so far. so stopng the offtopic and sending them to #freenode is the right way, imho
<k1l> LjL-Touch: there are excepts for webchats
<Pici> LjL-Touch: Do your bots remove the +e when something matching that user is quieted? it hasn't in the past.
<LjL-Touch> OH RIGHT
<k1l> and if you kick a webchat the floodbots remove that except for that ip
<LjL-Touch> well i can't be expected to know the subtleties related to how some bots that i wrote operate
<Pici> ;)
<k1l> but i would like the bots to remove the except when someone is muted. yes
<LjL-Touch> exempt*
<LjL-Touch> k1l, they do, but the mute needs to be by nickname
<LjL-Touch> because most of our mutes used to be like that, so that's what thye look for
<Pici> Instead of making chanegs to the bots, we probably should update the procedure now that IP bans sort of work on gateway users now
<k1l> hmm, i use chanserv.py which automatically mutes the ident
<IdleOne> /cs mute -n $user
<ChallengerSS> hey
<ChallengerSS> I think a terrible mistake happened
<Pici> How can we help you?
<ChallengerSS> it seems the op ikonia may have overstepped its boundaries before
<ChallengerSS> I was asking a proper question about Ubuntu before
<Myrtti> I didn't see anything like that happening
<Pici> It looked like you were trying to get unbanned in a channel that has nothing to do with #ubuntu
<ChallengerSS> Why do all these channels have the exact same people
<IdleOne> because we all maintain the same channels
<IdleOne> or did you think #ubuntu had one op?
<Myrtti> I was going to give a witty answer but the joke would have been lost
<LjL-Touch> Pici: i do suspect at this point, that whole part of the floodbots could be done away with
<ChallengerSS> I mean I go to #freenode and Pici and Myrtti are there
<phunyguy> as am I
<ChallengerSS> I go to #ubuntu and ... Pici  and Myrtti are there
<phunyguy> :)
<LjL-Touch> ChallengerSS: #freenode is free for people to join
<Pici> ChallengerSS: I like to help people in #freenode.
<ChallengerSS> Now I go to #ubuntu-ops and... guess who is here
<hggdh> and so am I
<Myrtti> ChallengerSS: it's not surprising that #ubuntu ops are in  ... #ubuntu-ops
<LjL-Touch> given they are #ubuntu ops, i don't find it very surprising they are in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> ChallengerSS: neither is it surprising that #ubuntu ops are in #freenode
<phunyguy> Especially Myrtti, who is Freenode staff
<Myrtti> it's not really too illogical
<LjL-Touch> maybe that's the problem
<LjL-Touch> freenode is generally assumed to BE illogical ;(
<Myrtti> LjL-Touch: but I'm a Finn. I excel at logic and pragmatism.
<ChallengerSS> Can I be honest
<Myrtti> most of the time anyway
 * LjL-Touch refrains from commenting
<IdleOne> Would be nice
<Myrtti> I love you too, LjL-Touch
<LjL-Touch> ChallengerSS: i'm pretty sure you can
<IdleOne> Can we stay on topic here and help ChallengerSS
<LjL-Touch> IdleOne: i'm pretty sure we can
<ChallengerSS> I didn't like it when in #freenode someone mentioned the ##Physics op
<ChallengerSS> It alerted Metaleer
<ChallengerSS> :(
<LjL-Touch> okay...?
<k1l> ChallengerSS: can you sum up what the actually issue is with you and the #ubuntu channels?
<k1l> #freenode is not run by the #ubuntu ops. so if there is a problem please talk to the freenode staff
<Pici> and ##physics is not run by Ubuntu ops either.
<LjL-Touch> and neither is #ubuntu
<LjL-Touch> wait
<LjL-Touch> sorry i am confused, im trying to get used to cars driving on the right again
<ChallengerSS> Are any of you friendly with the ##physics operators?
<ChallengerSS> : - )
<LjL-Touch> not me
<IdleOne> We can't help you get unbanned there, speak to the ops of that channel
<hggdh> ChallengerSS: I am sorry, but I do not understand what being friends with ops in other namespaces have to do with us
<ChallengerSS> `_`
<Myrtti> from experience as a Ubuntu op I can tell you one thing - that you need to personally talk to an op instead of asking someone else to be your attorney
<ChallengerSS> I already have
<ChallengerSS> And none of them listen to me
<ChallengerSS> :(
<Myrtti> there you go then.
<Myrtti> wait and sit it out
<phunyguy> They are allowed to not listen.
<ChallengerSS> I also have a right to be in their channel
<Myrtti> whatever gave you that idea?
<k1l> ChallengerSS: no. you have no right
<phunyguy> yeah that's not true at all.
<LjL-Touch> FREE SPINACH
<phunyguy> There is a reason channels have operators.  The operators get to dictate who is allowed in the channel.  Not the end user.
<phunyguy> again, it is beyond the scope of this channel.
<hggdh> more, it is beyond the scope of *any* #ubuntu-* channel
<phunyguy> ^
<ChallengerSS> Why does everyone say the same
<LjL-Touch> it is even beyond the microscope and the telescope
<ChallengerSS> It's like all you people cover the asses of the physics operator
<phunyguy> ChallengerSS: because they are speaking the truth.
<LjL-Touch> make your own channel about conspiracy theories perhaps
<hggdh> ChallengerSS: anyway, there is nothing for you here. Your problem is elsewhere, so I suggest you go elsewhere and solve it.
<LjL-Touch> that worked!
<k1l> ChallengerSS: that is common sense, that not ops from other channels will reveal a ban for you. talk to the operators. if they dont think you should get back in its your problem. think about your actions before you are banned
<Myrtti> another satisfied customer
<phunyguy> <3
<LjL-Touch> did you know that the word "satisfy" comes from a compound latin verb basically meaning "having had enough"
<phunyguy> I did not.
<LjL-Touch> satis+fio
<LjL-Touch> like in satiate
<IdleOne> I can tell you that I was satisfied with how the situation was handled by some of the ops
<IdleOne> I would appreciate less satisfaction next time
<LjL-Touch> that's satisfying
<phunyguy> "some"?
<IdleOne> I said what I meant
<phunyguy> and you meant what you said.
<LjL-Touch> phunyguy he's being annoyed at my jocularity about the event
<phunyguy> I know. :)
<LjL-Touch> but that's fair since i'm being jocular about his annoyance
<IdleOne> not about it
<IdleOne> during
<LjL-Touch> oh wait so you mean i should only poke fun at and mock the person while they aren't listening
<LjL-Touch> yeah i'm sorry, for a moment i forgot that's the ubuntu policy
<IdleOne> no, we shouldn't mock anyone
<IdleOne> except the voiced in -offtopic of course
<LjL-Touch> wow that train is like... on Mars, by now?
<LjL-Touch> Saturn maybe
<phunyguy> That's because people enjoy it.
<LjL-Touch> oh god that red thing means frenocha is highlighting me
<LjL-Touch> wish me luck
 * phunyguy giggles
<LjL-Touch> oh
<LjL-Touch> no it's just this idiotic window client putting highlights in the wrong places ;(
<rww> 17:36:27 < LjL-Touch> Pici: i do suspect at this point, that whole part of the floodbots could be done away with
<LjL-Touch> don't say it
<rww> LjL-Touch: the IP-ban-working-properly thing would only work if we switched to IP bans and stopped using hostname bans
<LjL-Touch> i guess
<rww> so there's still some use for them, assuming we take as true that they're useful in the first place
<rww> (that was the snark you expect, I assume)
<LjL-Touch> mhm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, rww said: !volunteer is <alias> contribute
<Pici> :|
 * rww hits ubottu with a spoon
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !volunteer is <alias> contribute
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<LjL-Touch> hey if i pay someone a tribute but i don't really mean it, do i contribute
<rww> depends, do you have a convergent UI for your tribute
<Pici> is the tribute in a cryptocurrency?
<LjL-Touch> if i look at it with my eye crossed
<LjL-Touch> Pici: lolcoin
<LjL-Touch> wait no
<LjL-Touch> we are aiming for a currency not worth anything, right?
<LjL-Touch> euro
<Myrtti> Dunning-Krugerrands FOR THE UNIVERSE
<tonyyarusso> It's always a bad sign when I understand what's happening in here even less than -offtopic.
<Myrtti> which part did you miss?
<Myrtti> I blame Corey.
<tonyyarusso> Right now I'm reading the wiki entry for Dunning-Krugerrand Effect
<Myrtti> Dunning-Kruger
<Myrtti> next one is Krugerrand
<tonyyarusso> err, Dunning-Kruger effect and another article on Krugerrands
<tonyyarusso> right
<Myrtti> innit great?
<Myrtti> I blame Corey for teaching me that
<Myrtti> it's the most delicious and apt portmanteau
<tonyyarusso> I just closed both tabs.  Without clicking any of the links.  I emerge victorious over the tempations of wiki!
<Myrtti> I salute you
<Corey> Yay!
<tonyyarusso> and now I'm reading scrollback and narrowly avoided spewing my drink all over my laptop upon reading LjL-Touch's "FREE SPINACH" remark...
<Myrtti> IKR!
<Myrtti> twas funneh
<LjL-Touch> tonyyarusso: it's what an activist Popeye would say
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu jeb_bush now instulting me in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Good night :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-31
<somsip> we have a couple of reports in #ubuntu of religious spam from YoLtA. Just thought I'd flag it
<k1l> somsip: thanks, i will take a look
<somsip> in private messages
<somsip> k
<DJones> I just joined but its not onjoin/seeing somebody asking a question spam
<Unit193> Alt nick just hit it.
<k1l> i see 2 reports from Togusa and thom_r
<k1l> Unit193: you got spam, too?
<Unit193> I wasn't talking to them or at all, but just got the PMs.
<DJones> I only see the two comment from Togusa and thom_r , I've not seen any spam
<k1l> there is already a bantracker to that nick and similar ip for pm spam
<Unit193> http://0bin.net/paste/UgbS7I-9ZseCUGNU#iUwevv5gNxI+xGOymuCKJ6AWIdugeYd9iSHt8QjxCq0= didn't paste well, but...
<k1l> FnorZ is the user Cornholio aka alteregoa aka Fnordistus. should be plenty in the bantracker about him
<DJones> Looks like we've got a botnet/troll net joining #ubuntu
<DJones> Initially using root as the nick
<DJones> I can see 3 users @87.112.140.117 @192.227.137.133 @li463-207.members.linode.com
<DJones> All set as +q
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<popey> we've had some spammer join some of the ubuntu channels from ~MellissaR@201-212-232-188.net.prima.net.ar
<Myrtti> how long ago?
<Myrtti> before or after :35?
<popey> 23
<Myrtti> yeah, should be gone
<popey> cool
<popey> ♥
<Myrtti> np, I saw it myself on a few channels
<k1l_> IRCChatInfo (~IRCChatIn@223.87.223.87.dynamic.jazztel.es)   giving spam links
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu IRCChatInfo spam links
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Seems a bunch of them around lately
<genii> k1l_: Is it that adf.ly crap again?
<k1l_> it was p.pw and after the add redirected to wikipedia irc site
<k1l_> i think that is the new irc: spam ad links and ask for cgminer to run :X
<genii> Ah, OK.
<ss_haze> please unban me from #ubuntu
<k1l_> ss_haze: i dont see your ban to be removed right now. you had _a lot_ of warnings, kicks, bans and ban-evasions. so i dont see you actually will stick to the guidelines in the long run just because you have a support issue right now.
<k1l_> ss_haze: try a new start and stick to the rules on ubuntuforums or askubuntu. they provide good support there, too
<ss_haze> I am very sorry,  I would like to see all my misdoings emailed me at r.mazitis@gmail.com , if it's possible.
<k1l_> ss_haze: i suggest you make an apeal at the ircc. but i would strongly suggest to let some time go by and show you are not trying to break the bans on your own.
<k1l_> !appeal | ss_haze
<ubottu> ss_haze: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ss_haze> I'm feeling like I'm banned from this world sometimes
<ss_haze> I'm going to sleep to see jesus
<ss_haze> later
<k1l_> ss_haze: please dont idle in here.
<IdleOne> !logs | ss_haze Please feel free to look for all your removals and bans.
<ubottu> ss_haze Please feel free to look for all your removals and bans.: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-01
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Kungr said: ubottu: where is the PM click?
<phunyguy> tattle-tale.
<k1l> !helpful
<bazhang> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<k1l> yep, found that in query with ubottu
<bazhang> I prefer !notsohelpful
<Tubby> !ops
<Tubby> what up bitches
<DJones> Heya HFS
<Myrtti> wasn't kow banned?
<Myrtti> or do I misremember
<bazhang> cowtoe?
<Myrtti> maybe
<phunyguy> naah Kow is cool
<phunyguy> Myrtti: Kow and I go back on the interwebs all the way to like 1995
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-02
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1705 users, 1 overflows, 1706 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1714 users, 1 overflows, 1715 limit))
<ikonia> Corey: are you at fosdem ?
<Corey> ikonia: I am.
<ikonia> Corey: any good ?
<Corey> Passable. You?
<ikonia> not this year sadly, hence my interest
<Corey> ikonia: I spoke yesterday.
<ikonia> ooh cool, you actually presented, on what topic ?
<Corey> Saltstack.
<ikonia> ooh, interesting
<Corey> Quite.
<DJones> Myrtti: Just a heads up, from his posting in #ubuntu, ktace that you just muted/kicked from #freenode is probably cholby
<Myrtti> that's why they were denied a cloak
<DJones> Didn't see that, just saw the mute/kick & then trolling in #u
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-26
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic st3ven more trouble with forkbombs and such.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic st3ven more trouble with forkbombs and such. (retroispresto)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> there.
<elky_> that guy seems to need a lot of babysitting
<phunyguy> yep.
<st3ven> I know I'm really close to being banned again, so I decided to apologise here for distrupting the channel.
<Flannel> Instead of apologising, try to just not continue to do the things that make you need to apologise.
<st3ven> I'll do both.
<Flannel> Even better.
<Moonwalker> Hi members of the IRC Council. I wrote to you about the op issues in #ubuntu-cn, but no response yet. Could anybody help?
<rww> this isn't the IRC Council channel, try #ubuntu-irc-council
<Moonwalker> oh, thank you.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-27
<bazhang> he has servers, but without root access to them
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> hey Ben64
<Ben64> howdy
<ikonia> out of interest why do you think expl is Eric
<ikonia> (I also agree)
<Ben64> same ip, same time range
<ikonia> it looks like this is Eric^^ playing dumb to troll
<Ben64> they were in the channel at the same time, with the same ip for a period of time
<ikonia> yeah, this appears to be a silly attempt to play dumb and troll
<ikonia> I just wanted to check your reasoning
<Ben64> oh he's in there now too
<Ben64> unless its a tor node or something, but that seems less likely
<ikonia> it doesn't look like a tor node
<Ben64> but i've never seen EriC^^ do anything weird, been helpful and stuff
<ikonia> it seems very odd
<popey> hm, good call.
<Unit193> About the only thing, that IP is in the Spamhaus exploits blacklist.
<Ben64> eh that happens sometimes.... (one of my servers was on it for a while)
<popey> ditto
<k1l> looks to me like its a mobile cellphone isp who uses same ips for several customers?
<bazhang> <expl> kll: What this command does? sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -h --long-switch aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots
<bazhang> no way thats eric^^
<ikonia> it doesn't seem like him, hence the confusion
<k1l> could be his 12 years old child :/
<ikonia> he's playing silly now
<ikonia> he knows whats going on
<ikonia> he asked for it to stop the X server
<ikonia> he got told how to stop the X server
<ikonia> and he said "it removes it :("
<popey> ikonia: if he's that much of a beginner, will "desktop environment" mean much to them?
<ikonia> a fair point
<k1l> its the rpi gang again from some hour ago
<popey> yeah
<k1l> and r0b0r just joined again too
<bazhang> <expl> Prettier Manual Pages
<bazhang> PMP
<ikonia> this isn't someone trying to learn
<ikonia> in my opinion
<bazhang> more like make trouble
<ikonia> it appears that
<k1l> ok i will try to ignore him since he is driving me nuts.
<bazhang> at least he didnt want php
 * popey shudders
<Pici> k1l: all of those that he just listed are fixed
<Pici> and I'm pretty sure that the libc update is being published very soon as well.
<k1l> yes. that is my point. some newssite said: haxx0rs panic ubuntu did not fix it. and everyone gets paniced
<Pici> k1l: oops, missed your messages, was looking at the openssl website
<k1l> what is going on today? seems like troll day of the week
<Pici> people are just freaking out over a CVE
<jpds_> Pici: It was published like 40 minutes ago.
<k1l> yes. but all the other trolls today besides the cve haxx0r panic
<Pici> jpds_: I guess I was looking at the wrong package.
<jpds_> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2485-1/
<Pici> thanks
<k1l> oh, so only older ubuntus.
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu hampsters it was realme aka redruum the user who does pm harrasments again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<daftykins> hi all, is this one of your regular offenders? daftykinz@174.142.52.87
<daftykins> they're not in channel, i'm just receiving some lovely private abuse :)
<k1l> thanks for report. i will have a look
<k1l> you may want to report to #freenode too
<daftykins> will do
<daftykins> thanks k1l
<daftykins> i'm popular today - PM abuse from 'epson' now
<daftykins> <epson> please go f*** yourself! (my asterisks) :P
<elky> troll detected in -ot
<k1l_> <EriC^^> expl: that won't work cause of your isp, it's the isp's IP not yours ( i share the same ) i don't know if you can manage some kind of port forwarding or something there might be a way
<k1l_> FYI, to that topic that afternoon
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-28
<Basketball> elky, congrats
<bazhang> murf the surf
<Buzhang> !ops
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-29
<dappszee> Hey why am I here
<dappszee> I am mister nice guy.
<k1l> because you are busted making drama and doing harassment in pm.
<k1l> go and play somewhere else
<rww> as I already told you in the past
<dappszee> Not me.
<rww> yes it was
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-30
<ubottu> EriC^ called the ops in #ubuntu (Leelahs_Corpse keeps asking me to do his mom in PM)
<bazhang>  Leelahs_Corpse ~Lieu@c-76-120-187-131.hsd1.pa.comcast.net :is messaging you
<bazhang> same
<k1l_> now some random spam in my pm
<bazhang> * [_303_] (~andy@193-183-59-141.kund.ipswe.com)
<bazhang> around 15 connextions
<k1l_> i banned his ip after he didnt react on messages and just connected even more clients
<k1l_> its 17 clients
<bazhang> heh nice spot
<bazhang> also in #debain
<k1l> <jpds_> skapism: Cosmic ray.    << rofl
<jpds_> I am a funny guy.
<k1l> yes indeed :)
<daftykins> Mark-Potter and nafac are clear trolls that may well need silencing shortly
<rww> daftykins: I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks for the heads up
<daftykins> *nod*
<DJones> Watching as well in between cooking tea, certainly looks like nafac is a troll, mark-Potter may just be responding to issues
<rww> Mark-Potter's come up in the past I think
<rww> but yeah, nafac is being silly. seems to have quieted down though
<DJones> Both cloaked users
<daftykins> Diyar is a known troll from over in ##club-nomicon that seems to be talking in #ubuntu as if he's in ##c-n 0o
<k1l> daftykins: yes saw this, will have a look
<daftykins> ty
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-31
<bazhang> <sheena1> off to eat some supper. pm me if i can do anything for you Jordan_U,, i'd like to!
<bazhang> 1o bitcoin!
<bazhang> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<Jordan_U> :)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Martiini)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Martiini threats, profanity)
<ubottu> Martiini called the ops in #ubuntu (cfhowlett threats, profanity)
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (stixman troll)
<ubottu> TheMissingBit called the ops in #ubuntu (stixman troll)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-01
<k1l> Leelah`s_Zombie>   traced his ip and thought: well its a cn ip it will not be our typical troll user with the leelah nick....
<bazhang> !work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bazhang> I prefer the older snarky version of that
<ikonia> @mark divBy0 #ubuntu appears to be using kali-linux
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> he had two wifi , what I suspected oringinally
<bazhang> -n
<bazhang> tell him to pastebin it at least 4 times, he still post in the channel
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (EbonyDarkness ban requested)
<k1l> done already
<bazhang> last I checked the installer gives the option preserve /home
<bazhang> <skweek> dude, why dont you google it
<bazhang> helper of the week award does not go to:
<bazhang> k1l, he's on the right track
<bazhang> I think if we just let him read that link and get the old-releases upgrade we can then help out
<bazhang> k1l, hi
<bazhang> you there?
<k1l> yes i am here
<k1l> the user still thinks if he gets a raring repo he can stay there
<bazhang> well my approach was to get him on the right track
<bazhang> he took your advice k1l getting the trusty
<bazhang> @random chicken egg hurd
<ubottu> hurd
<DJones> bazhang: This'll probably why there's little response in -touch https://twitter.com/Daviey/status/561909401682853889
<k1l> DJones: hehe
<bazhang> hahaha
<k1l> <Quiznos> you killed it; repent.
<k1l> wait, what does that remind me of?
<bazhang> a great sandwich shoppe?
<bazhang> or the exorcist
<bazhang> @random hellfire sandwich
<ubottu> sandwich
<bazhang> phew
<bazhang> ls (hd0,2)  <-- how can that be on 14.04
<ikonia> grub still references based of HD
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu macnscap user reports pm abuse
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<UbuN2> hello i would like to ask k1l_ if he could please lift my ban i didnt want to pm him just incase he minded thanks .
<ikonia> hello UbuN2
<UbuN2> didnt know how long i am permitted here
<ikonia> no problem
<UbuN2> hi ikonia
<ikonia> UbuN2: first of all, where are you banned ?
<UbuN2> well i got a stelite connection and i got a bad for a bad connection sorry
<UbuN2> #ubuntu
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so you don't appear to be banned
<UbuN2> i cannot spek
<UbuN2> speak
<ikonia> let me take a look
<ikonia> @btlogin
<UbuN2> appreciate it
<ikonia> what happens when you try to speak ?
<UbuN2> mmm
<UbuN2> [8:56pm] <UbuN2> i wish i could fix my satelite connection. but out of my hands .
<UbuN2> [8:56pm] ERROR > 404: Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<ikonia> try now for me
<UbuN2> could i just state another problem please
<ikonia> sure
<UbuN2> i got two pm` which keep happening every ten minutess
<UbuN2> 9:27pm] <g1sm0> J♣ A♣ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<UbuN2> [9:27pm] <g1sm0> 6♣ 3♥ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<ikonia> from which user ?
<ikonia> yeah, he's gone
<ikonia> just dealt with him
<UbuN2> 9:19pm] <AHMED_FAROOQ> hey baby baby my name is AHMED baby baby im from dubai baby so give me some lovin baby and flirt with me, give me ur kik and snapchat baby
<ikonia> also gone
<UbuN2> thank you again for your time and help ikonia
<ikonia> so no more problems from them
<ikonia> no problem
<UbuN2> i this chnnel a non idle one ?
<UbuN2> is
<ikonia> (check /topic for a clear description)
<ikonia> correct
<UbuN2> thank you :)
<ikonia> no problem at all
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tomreyn said: !op is a cute one
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (pifc0 is also spamming in private message)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-01
<rww> 19:18 < MonkeyDust> !find polipo
<rww> 19:18 < ubottu> Found: polipo, polipo-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=polipo&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Pici> I don't know why it does that
<Pici> !info polipo wily
<ubottu> polipo (source: polipo): lightweight, caching web proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-7 (wily), package size 175 kB, installed size 703 kB
<Pici> !find polipo wily
<ubottu> Found: polipo, polipo-dbg
<Pici> !find polipo xenial
<ubottu> Found: polipo, polipo-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=polipo&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Pici> hm
<Pici> maybe I just was confused when I tested this last time
<Pici> !find polipo xenial
<ubottu> Found: polipo, polipo-dbg
<ikonia> what actually is polipo?
<elky>  ubottu | polipo (source: polipo): lightweight, caching web proxy.
<ubottu> elky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> hrmmmm
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-02
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu stibium giving bad advice. maybe the former troll with that ISP
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (singam profanity)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (li profanity)
<ubottu> Li called the ops in #ubuntu (cfhowlett profanity)
 * mneptok arrives clad only the raiment of the new dawn, a fiery corona of rage and passion, and pretzel crumbs
<phunyguy> hello old-fart
<mneptok> *wave*
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (slenderman)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-03
<bazhang> tell me how to root ubuntu
<bazhang> ok
 * genii twitches on !root
<Jordan_U> Went to check if !anyone still exists...
<Jordan_U> !anyone
<Jordan_U> "Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone"
<bazhang> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Jordan_U> :)
<bazhang> stukabr back from earlier vitor_ sikulix
<bazhang> wont say where installed from
<k1l_> that names do ring a bell
<bazhang> [kike_] (~kike@187.135.22.198): kike
<bazhang> ugh
<rww> ban it
<phunyguy> triplekmafia....
<phunyguy> suspect for sure
<phunyguy> #u-ot
<Soul-Sing> hi
<Soul-Sing> Description of poll: Hello irc-ers. Voting for 3 slots on the IRC Council. Winners will be determined using the beatpath method on Condorcet. Voting is open to all Ubuntu IRC Team members. is this poll closed?
<valorie> it is not closed, it hasn't even been opened
<valorie> or rather, it was opened too early, and thus closed again
<valorie> mid-Feb
<Soul-Sing> ok
<hggdh> I wonder if people do read all email
<Pici> meow?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Adios troll)
<k1l_> done
<k1l_> <Adios> dont worry i will be back <Adios> hor <Adios> lol its like my 10th id
<k1l_> aka singam
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-04
<bazhang> <nikola_> noraatepernos rty like su to root
<bazhang> very very familiar
<k1l> just made a mess with his sources.list but telling others to su to root.
<bazhang> doesn't listen, just recycles message
<elky> sigh. someone offering money for assistance in #ubuntu, this can only go well right?
<rww> ask for dogecoins
<k1l> which *coin is the most trending snowball money system right now? :)
<rww> ethereum maybe
<rww> It's the most popular newer one anyway
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> can you guys remove 15.04 from #ubuntu topic, so we can urge users to upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-has-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-now-499887.shtml
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Wobbo said: ubottu, the url is old. Nothing to use this for my problem.
<ikonia> hello Wobbo
<Wobbo> Hello
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<Wobbo> Well I was sent from #ubuntu to ask about some technical problems.
<ikonia> where you ?
<ikonia> who sent you here ?
<ikonia> (sorry I don't see anyone pointing you here in #ubuntu)
<ikonia> we don't really do technical support here, we just look after the ubuntu irc channels
<Wobbo> Mmmm...
<ikonia> who told you to come here for technical support ?
<Wobbo> I'm looking where I got this message.
<Wobbo> Perhaps misread.
<elky> Was it from our bot ubottu? You addressed it in #ubuntu
<rww> I expect you misread the ubottu [accidental] factoid submission message
<Wobbo> Probably, sorry. : '(
<elky> No need to apologize
<Wobbo> But I will search for technical problems?
<elky> If the channel is being quiet there is askubuntu.com
<Wobbo> Okido, thanks all. :D
<Wobbo> OOhhh! Now i knon. LOL
<elky> No need for you to stay in this channel, it gets confusing here at times. :)
<Wobbo> Ask, stands for the page Ask....
<Wobbo>  I am a noob... after 10 year using Ubuntu and IRC....
<Wobbo> I leave you now in peace.
<bazhang> bcache is a fs?
<bazhang> as in can format something to that?
<ikonia> one is the filesystem, the other is the block daemon that manages the interaction with it
<ikonia> although they are seperate
<bazhang> it's like since august of 2015
<ikonia> yes, although bache has been used before then
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> even the author, kent overstreet, says it's not ready for use
<ikonia> the wiki page is quite good
<ikonia> it's still classed as alpha, but its actually quite good
<bazhang> 'speed test by phoronix'
<ikonia> I don't know what that even means
<bazhang> if you attach speed to something, it's like adding 'quantum'
<bazhang> phoronix is a website that does comparisons
<bazhang> ext4 v btrfs v bcachefs
<ikonia> ah, I see
<bazhang> he might as well dump all data into the marianas trench
<bazhang> bcachefs is so not ready to go
<ikonia> the file system isn't
<ikonia> the block store is pretty good, despite it's status
<Pici> wait, nanomachines are offtopic for #ubuntu?
<rww> bazhang is so dictatorial. what if the nanorobots run ubuntu!?
<bazhang> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<bazhang> unicron> today's annoyance:
<bazhang> shades of limcore
<bazhang> what was the ot chan, perhaps .de that had the message we banniern anyway
<rww> what
<Pici> I don't know.
<bazhang> ubuntu namespace
<Pici> benniern
<bazhang> not the english one
<Pici> nanomachines
<rww> i'm so confused
<bazhang> like !ot-de
<bazhang> or however thats called
<bazhang> long string of german or dutch, then we banniern anyway
<rww> omg the nanomachines kicked him out of #ubuntu
<Pici> wow!
<rww> beep boop
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, k1l said: !releases is <reply> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<rww> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !-releases
<ubottu> releases aliases: timetable, timebasedreleases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-06-24 13:01:25 - last edited by Pici on 2013-05-09 13:21:40
<rww> !release =~ s/ to 5 years/ (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS)/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> wait
<rww> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<rww> !-release
<ubottu> release has no aliases - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 21:05:40 - last edited by rww on 2016-02-04 20:16:08
<rww> sigh
<rww> !no, release is <alias> releases
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !releases =~ s/ to 5 years/ (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS)/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !releases
 * rww kicks ubottu
 * genii helps
<rww> okay, looks like it's actually fixed now.
<rww> (i tested in PM instead)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots-team, OerHeks said: !partitioning is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<k1l> wait shibboleth rings some bells
<hggdh> it does
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-05
<valorie> haha, nice nick ubottu
<valorie> I mean Unit193
<bazhang> b00s3d <---- k1l
<bazhang> notorius time waster supremo
<Unit193> valorie: Heh, thanks.
<valorie> although shouldn't you be Missy now?
<Unit193> Nope, not as interesting/crazy.
<valorie> I've not seen enough of the old eps to judge, but I'm loving Missy
<k1l_> sruli wandering on the edge of supporting "burning all jews". holymowly
<k1l_> [DrUbuntu] (~AKA@37.48.74.88): Der Kotstein   using an open proxy. iirc did try to troll last days, too
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-06
<k1l_> do bans on $*0x71 work?
<bazhang> k1l, the $a on skraito I thought
<rww> k1l: do you mean something like $x?
<ikonia> has anyone got a really really good understanding of all the theme components in unity, we could really do with a good theme page for unity
<ikonia> the stuff we have now is way too old
<ikonia> (or could suggest someone they know to ask)
<phunyguy> ikonia: I vote roasted
<phunyguy> I'll run it by him
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-07
<rww> chu: thinking it's PM spammer dude too?
<rww> OERIAS: is there something we can help you with?
<chu> rww: Yep.
<rww> i figure we're probably not both wrong
<rww> @comment 71201 pm spammer idiot, 7d
<ubottu> Comment added. 71201 will be removed after 1 week.
<valorie> I would appreciate a new neon factoid, because the old one is hugely out-of-date
<valorie> not sure what it should say, though
<valorie> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<valorie> gads, even bad spelling
<k1l_> hmm, but isnt that what project neon is? except its non-ubuntu-community now?
<valorie> perhaps: KDE neon questions should go to #kde-neon
<valorie> there is no #project-neon
<k1l_> ah ok.
<valorie> and the old page is only there for history
<valorie> we're starting to get support requests in #kubuntu and we simply cannot do that support
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-30
<bazhang> doesnt fedora use wayland these days
<bazhang> bingo!
<k1l_> afaik they changed to full wayland gnome on some release. but i dont know if that is released already
<bazhang> he's a fedora user
<hggdh> yes, fedora is using wayland as of the current release
<bazhang> clu3> #join mongodb
<bazhang> * PipeItToDevNull
<bazhang> thats a sign of the apocalypse
<bazhang> yuuiubuntu> I want add package to official ubuntu repository.How can I do it?
<bazhang> he wants upload rights for everything ubuntu kernel related
<bazhang> sirv again with the remove windows completely, for dual boot issues 'support ' advice
<bazhang> <sirv> xz maybe try other distro ?
<bazhang> brilliant
<bazhang> sirv wants to know why google it is not good advice
<Speiros> I'm unsure whether a link I was whispered is risky or not, as I won't open it, but wanted to highlight who was sending it.
<Speiros> I've not said anything yet to them, in case their details are needed while they are still online.
<Speiros> Well, not said anything that I'm not looking at the link, I mean.
<Speiros> The person's username is Zeljko, in #ubuntu
<ikonia> what was the link ?
<Speiros> It seems he is genuine, and probably didn't want to share info with the room.  It was the link to a github page.
<Speiros> Sorry, ikonia, addressed to you that.
<ikonia> so he just blindly pm'd you a link to a github project ?
<ikonia> (or am I missing context)
<Speiros> I didn't look at the script, but after he pm'd me, I pretended I was a bot, and he posted in the room.  Apparently, it's a spambot.
<ikonia> right, ok, I see him asking about it in the main channel now
<ikonia> lets see what happens with it, thanks for the heads up
<Speiros> Yep:)
<ikonia> yes, it a crappy bot spam thing by the looks of it
<ikonia> thanks for the info
<Speiros> np.  I won't open a pm link, unless I trust the person, or their issue has been explained in the room already.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-31
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cruncher said: ubottu, yes, i know, so tehre is no archive of eol versions liek debian has?
<k1l_> [^FuL|an0^] (~jqk@209-203-73-75.static.twtelecom.net)   antisemitic guy again
<k1l_> "This is why we need to keep the jews out."
<dax> depressingly enough, that doesn't look like the usual antisemitic spammer either
<dax> (they got k-lined regardless)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-01
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> surprise, NDBoosty reveals in #bash that hes actually on RHEL
<k1l> i guess that shows how bad the ubuntu community support is :)
<Pici> Its an interesting question though
<ubottu> compdoc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-02
<bazhang> <foli> The Canonical data centre firewall maintenance is done now.
<bazhang> with a canonical cloak
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SchrodingersScat said: !later tell DarkPsydeLord this is not a command :(
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-03
<ubottu> alkisg called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <LearningToTroll> whats a pastebin?
<bazhang> announced on #fn he wants to troll the channels
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-04
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (WechKep)
<k1l_> <glache> 14/f/cali
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-05
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (WechKep spammer)
<ikonia> OERIAS: hello
<OERIAS> hello
<ikonia> hello there
<OERIAS> what's up?
<ikonia> I've just seen you've been ban forwaded from the #ubuntu channel to #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> (you're in #ubuntu-ops now)
<ikonia> I'm just going to see why, do you know why ?
<OERIAS> I didn't do anything on #ubuntu-offtopic
<OERIAS> I haven't even chatted in weeks
<ikonia> yeah, looks like it was #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic about a week ago
<ikonia> any idea what happened while I'm pulling it up ?
<ikonia> I'm just grabbing the details now
<OERIAS> Well I don't remember even opening Hexchat
<ikonia> let me have a look
<ikonia> won't keep you a minute
<ikonia> ahhh it seems you have a pretty rude part message
<ikonia> Fuck you all! I am grabbing something to eat!!!!!
<ikonia> any chance you could remove that message from your part text please
<OERIAS> Ah geez! That was from a long time ago. Never changed it.
<ikonia> yeah, be helpful if you could remove it please.
<OERIAS> Just changed it
<ikonia> super, give me a moment and I'll remove the ban forwards for you
<ikonia> there you go, if you part this channel and rejoin ubuntu / ubuntu-offtopic you'll be fine
<OERIAS> thank ikonia
<ubottu> nerdsville called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> any reason why 2 ops are always opped in #u?
<k1l> so, everyone is in superbowl fever? :)
<DJones> Not in the slightest
<DJones> To e, NFL and football are the most boring of sports
<hggdh> DJones: +1. I would add baseball as well
<k1l> soccer is the one and only national sport in here, but i do like football.
<DJones> hggdh: Yeah, can't argue with that, I can watch 20/20 cricket for a short time, but anything beyond that needs adding to the list
<dax> k1l: no, i just tend to forget i'm opped after i do stuff until the next time i speak
<dax> and elky's opscript (she uses the same one as me) doesn't deop her sometimes and idk why
<k1l> dax: ok, was just wondering if there was some announced service shortage and i missed it.
<Unit193> Pretty sure dax doesn't need that.
<dax> Unit193: I'd +o anyway in that case. Override is... noisy
<Unit193> I'd cheat and use Drone`. >_>
<dax> hehe
<bazhang> <hahahha> haha what's so special about ubuntu?
<bazhang> better version of emacs
<bazhang> not seen jpds or tsimpson in ages
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-29
<el> so the exact same behaviour a year ago from your account was not to do with a child building a computer?
<RxMcDonald> We got the case, the power supply, the mother board, 2 SSD
<RxMcDonald> Well, it was probably him as well, but can't remember really what happened a year ago
<RxMcDonald> He was 11 years old by then, it's the only thing I can think of
<dax> that's odd, since your first comment upon joining #ubuntu-offtopic was referring to it
<dax> and your first comments upon joining here clearly implied that you yourself joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> so, again, I'm not buying this at all, but feel free to continue contorting your argument to fix the above
<RxMcDonald> I mean, I usually join ubuntu offtopic so I didn't understand why I was banned
<RxMcDonald> Tried to join yesterday and I couldn't
<dax> that's odd then, considering I don't see you in there for six months before the day that you got banned
<dax> and, notably, your questions weren't any more sane six months ago either, so I assume that was in fact your son too
<dax> and going back earlier than that, oh look, your behavior between six and twelve months ago was without exception the same too
<el> a child that doesn't know that a cpu isn't a computer but at the same time knows what a "low level systems software engineer" is
<RxMcDonald> Yeah that's my job
<RxMcDonald> I guess he was bored or something?
<el> who needed help with html that, and i quote, <RxMcDonald>    it runs some very low level JavaScript close to the metal"
<RxMcDonald> haha that's my boy
<dax> Please go ahead and let us know all alternate nicks and accounts you are using to "usually join ubuntu offtopic", thanks.
<dax> since, clearly, it's not your current one
<wxl> is his name pinnochio?
<RxMcDonald> hey man cmon
<RxMcDonald> you were kids some day too
<RxMcDonald> that javascript joke is harmless
<el> well since the only use of our channels has been from your son, you don't need us to unban you, as you don't actually use them.
<el> good day
<RxMcDonald> I wanted to use it yesterday and I was banned
<el> bad luck, your son has ruined that opportunity for you.
<dax> it's odd that you would suddenly want to use it for, as far as anyone can tell, the first time ever, right after "your son" got banned from it
<dax> so yes, considering the complete lack of non-problematic behavior on your account (which, I note, you are fully responsible for if you share it), and the apparent inability for anyone to distinguish between "your son" and you, you will remain banned
<RxMcDonald> seriously?
<dax> and, I do note that my previous question did not get answered yet, on the off chance that you want to continue talking in here anyway
<dax> 00:07:52 <+dax> Please go ahead and let us know all alternate nicks and accounts you are using to "usually join ubuntu offtopic", thanks.
<dax> 00:07:58 <+dax> since, clearly, it's not your current one
<RxMcDonald> Instead of drunk driving or doing drugs my kid is doing harmless javasript jokes
<RxMcDonald> No need to ban him for that
<hggdh> he is not banned, *you* are banned
<wxl> you're banned, my friend. you need to take responsibility for your account as aforementioned.
<dax> krytarik: i apologize in advance for ruining your evening, but 88 is often used as code for Heil Hitler
<dax> (H being the 8th letter of the alphabet)
<krytarik> Wow, one can make bad things of *anything*, can't one!? >_>
<dax> indeed.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-30
<dekatch> hi, i am currently banned on #ubuntu due to some verbal insults i suppose even tho they were in pm's as far as i remember and i would like to know if that ban can be lifted
<dekatch> even got the backlog here on hexchat. so i got banned by bazhang as it seems. and i first got quited due to some cursing against some company. but now it seems i am banned without any further actions on my side
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu-ops dekatch returned with no memory of what happened
<hggdh> Pici: ^ I cannot @mark?
<Pici> eh?
<Pici> hggdh: ubottu was rebooted recently, make sure that it still recognizes you (use @login)
<dax> hggdh: once you're logged in, "/msg ubottu hostmask add *!*@ubuntu/member/hggdh" may be useful
<dax> tends to cut down on ubottu randomly deciding you're not logged in
<hggdh> ack, thank you
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<dax> (that command is from memory, lmk if i typo'd it but we need to do similar for staff stuff so i think it's right)
<hggdh> dax: works with an "@hostmask ...". Otherwise ubottu (1) complains it is not intelligent, and (2) states "The operation succeeded"
<dax> ah, right. thx.
<hggdh> anyway...
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu-ops dekatch returned with no memory of what happened
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> ah. sehr gut
<Pici> dax: thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !wayland is Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. From Ubuntu 17.10 and higher you can choose the wayland session at gdm login on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-31
<ikonia> hello GeniusOfLove
<GeniusOfLove> hey
<bazhang> GeniusOfLove, hi
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-01
<ubottu> pavlushka called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> alkisg called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-03
<Roden1> someone unban me from #ubuntu please.  thanks
<Roden1> I'm trying to figure out how to add a wubi input method on ubuntu.  i thought someone there might know.
<Menzador> Hello Roden1 ... I'm an op elsewhere but I seem to be the only one available at the moment. If no one else is around, well, I'm afraid you're going to have to wait.
<Roden1> i already submitted an email and stuff...
<Menzador> Well, I don't really know what to tell ya... other than come back later if no one who ops in #u comes around
<Roden1> they don't.  this channel's abandoned.
<Menzador> Actually no it's not, but that's beyond the scope of our discussion.
<Roden1> I disagree.
<Roden1> I've been here before, and nobody responded for several days so I submitted an email, and nobody responded to that either.
<Menzador> Well, I'm not about to argue with you about that, so I'm going to have to ask you to please part the channel.
<Menzador> You may, of course, come back at a later time.
<Roden1> You just told me to wait.
<Flannel> Hi Roden1.
<Roden1> Hi, Flannel.
<Roden1> I asked at #ubuntu-cn, but they don't have a response.
<Roden1> My friend badboyjer also got banned.
<Flannel> Roden1: Which channel is this?
<Flannel> That is, which channel do we need to talk about a ban in?
<Roden1> On #ubuntu
<Flannel> Obviously we're currently in #ubuntu-ops
<Roden1> banned 28 days 3 hours ago
<Flannel> Roden1: Which nick/whatever at the time?
<Roden1> Flannel, banned by my login id: ReedK0
<Roden1> #ubuntu: ban $a:reedk0 [by kornbluth.freenode.net, 2430333 secs
<Flannel> Roden1: ok.
<Flannel> Thanks
<Flannel> Roden1: Do you know why you were banned?
<Roden1> got in an argument with a troll and got an unjustified ban.  did my best to follow through and find some error in what i'd done so I submitted an email contesting the ban
<Roden1> he called me several names, and then I called him a jerk or something
<Flannel> An email to whom?
<Roden1> so i got banned for language. like a loophole ban
<Roden1> obviously i won't use any vulgar language again.
<Roden1> goes without saying
<Roden1> I dunno.  I changed machines and don't have the log files.
<Roden1> the guy who banned me told me to use some email to complain
<badboyjer> hey is it cool if i get unbanned at ubuntu
<Flannel> Roden1: so, I don't see an email, but that doesn't matter so much.  Let me finish reading the logs.
<badboyjer> Flannel can you unbann me
<Roden1> There's some PM logs too, but I don't have those.
<Flannel> badboyjer: I'm in the middle of helping someone else at the moment, so just sit tight and I'll get to you.
<badboyjer> ok cool
<Roden1> He was like blowing me up in pm yelling insults at me there, too.
<Roden1> Not that it matters.  Eventually, we made up.
<Roden1> No reason to argue with him, anymore.
<Roden1> I understood it to be some IRC cultural norm that was unknown to me at the time that enraged the operator.
<Roden1> Using the wrong manuals. :/
<Roden1> His whole thing was, basically, if I don't use help.ubuntu.com, then why should I go to #ubuntu for help
<Roden1> And if I'm at #ubuntu, then why should I post the same question in a different channel.
<Roden1> And my response was: well because I want to get multiple sources of information.
<Roden1> And I guess it's frowned upon to get multiple sources of information by that op.
<Flannel> Roden1: I'm currently catching up on the logs.  So you don't need to fill time, but you're welcome to continue talking if you'd like.  I will read them when I'm done with the logs.
<Roden1> Well, I had been getting different answers from different places.  One person told me to use partitions A-Z, and another said to only use partition A, and then that op had told me to use partition A-B.  But someone I trusted more told me to use partition A-D
<Roden1> And I wasn't trying to disrespect him, but I thought the information I had gotten from that other trusted person was very relevant and informative; so, I decided to use his partitioning method....
<Roden1> And that did not fly well at all, you know?  That was when the guy totally lost control and started PM spamming me--
<Roden1> So, I actually used the /ignore feature.  I think a few days later, I got re-banned for using /ignore
<Roden1> because he was trying to answer a question, but I couldn't read what he was writing to me.... but the guy had verbally attacked me on two other occasions so, I thought it was really in my best interest to keep my stress levels down by ignoring one user.  and then I could keep a healthy social arrangement with other users
<Roden1> Of course, at that point, I decided to remove ignore because an agent of his had contacted me and told me that he was freaking out'
<Roden1> And this whole time I was thinking like: I respect ops a lot, and I feel like they should behave in a very mature way.  So, I was a little surprised that being on squelch caused such a huge reaction.
<Roden1> but ever since then, that user has been off squelch and in some channels with me, and we got along very well.
<Roden1> probably because I stopped dual-posting my questions.
<Flannel> Roden1: Ok, I'm caught up there.  Let me read what you've said here.
<Flannel> Roden: Alright.  So, first off, to catch you up with some of the things you've said:
<Flannel> Yes, it is considered generally rude to ask a question in more than one channel at once.  It's called crossposting, and most channels frown upon it.  It basically wastes people's time when more than one person answers you.
<Roden> Makes sense.
<Flannel> Second, #ubuntu is for general Ubuntu technical support.  Sometimes there are questions better asked in other channels, usually because they can sit down and get into the details with you (like your original question three months ago about compiling something)
<badboyjer> what about me why am i banned
<Flannel> badboyjer: Again, please wait.
<badboyjer> ok
<Flannel> Roden: Third, if you're ever in a situation where you think you need to ignore someone in #ubuntu, it's best to come let us know in here.  We can work with both parties to resolve the issue.  If there is a problem, we'd rather it get resolved than be ignored, because why should 1500 people have to /ignore someone.  Also, with a channel that size, people will likely not answer your questions if they see someone else has answered it, even if you c
<Roden> okay.
<Flannel> and I'll wait for you to catch up.
<Flannel> ok.
<Roden> That would help me a lot.  I have to avoid highly emotional situations like arguments.
<Flannel> Roden: Please spend a few minutes reading our IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines  let me know when you're finished.
<Roden> okay.
<Roden> interesting.  two of the issues are mentioned there.
<Flannel> Right, we try to write things down so people don't have to read minds to know them.
<Roden> oh i used the appeal process page
<badboyjer> Flannel are you almost ready?
<Roden> Jist a minute, god dammit! lol
<Roden> oh sorry dude
<Roden> language
<Menzador> o_O
<Roden> how are you, badboyjer?  Long time no see.
<badboyjer> yea for sure
<badboyjer> im good
<Roden> Sorry.  I've been watching Harrison Ford movies.
<Flannel> badboyjer: If you don't want to wait, you can just leave.
<Roden> Well, eventually I decided that the op had a legitimate reason to ban me.  but he said the ban would be lifted automatically....
<Roden> 28 Weeks Later, I thought--  I'm sorry, 28 days later.
<Flannel> Roden: No, bans aren't lifted automatically.  Because if we can't talk to someone about why they're banned, they're just going to get banned again for the same thing in the future.  And no one wants that.
<Flannel> Roden: Anyway.  Did you read and do you understand the stuff in the guidelines, and think you'll be able to have a better time in #ubuntu in the future?
<Roden> sure.
<Flannel> Roden: Alright.  Sounds good.  Give me a minute to unban you, and then I'd like you to join #ubuntu and say something (to verify I didn't miss any mutes/bans/etc)
<Flannel> Roden: Alright.  Give it a try.
<Flannel> Roden: Great.
<Roden> checks out
<Flannel> Roden: Alright.  Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<Roden> so is #ubuntu-irc the place where you talk to ops about the operator code of conduct?
<Flannel> Roden: No, here.
<Roden> alright.
<Roden> badboyjer, you got the floor, oggie.
<Roden> have a good day.
<Roden> Flannel, thank you
<Flannel> Roden: And please feel free to come say stuff if you need help.  We're a pretty friendly bunch.
<Flannel> Roden: Thank you.  Have a nice day.
<Flannel> badboyjer: Alright.  Howedy.
<badboyjer> hey whats up
<badboyjer> are you gonna help me out?
<Flannel> badboyjer: I don't know.  Lets talk.
<Flannel> badboyjer: First, can you tell me why you're banned?
<badboyjer> i dont really recall. i guess i was swearing
<Flannel> ok.
<badboyjer> do you know why i was banned???
<Flannel> So, I think it has to do with you being offtopic.  But lets cover swearing as well, while we're at it.
<badboyjer> ok
<Flannel> badboyjer: So, first lets have you read the IRC guidelines, then we'll talk specifics.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Flannel> Take a few minutes, read through that, let me know if you have any questions.
<badboyjer> ok
<badboyjer> im reading
<Flannel> Yep, take your time.
<badboyjer> ok im done
<badboyjer> reading
<Flannel> ok great.
<Flannel> badboyjer: Do you think you'll have any problem following those while in ubuntu channels?
<badboyjer> no. no problem at all
<badboyjer> im a changed man
<Flannel> I'm glad.
<Flannel> Ok, so... language.... we don't need to elaborate much.  Ubuntu is family friendly, so please be mindful of that.
<badboyjer> yea i agree.
<Flannel> Offtopic.  #ubuntu is a big channel and it's for ubuntu-related technical support only. It wouldn't be a very helpful channel if everyone was talking about other non-support topics.  We have #ubuntu-offtopic for that.  Whether it's questions about non-ubuntu technical things or the weather or just chit-chat.
<badboyjer> ill watch my language from now on
<Flannel> badboyjer: Do you understand about on-topic vs off-topic?
<badboyjer> yes i do
<Flannel> Alright, one last thing.  When you're helping people in #ubuntu, don't get flustered if other people also try to help. Similarly, just because something worked fine for you doesn't make it the "right" way.  So if someone else seems to know better, let them do the support for that particular topic.
<Flannel> If you end up running into this and it becomes a problem, just come in here and let us know and we can try to resolve things as a third party.  No point in making a big deal out of people trying to help.
<badboyjer> ok got it
<Flannel> badboyjer: Ok.  One last question, because I need to make sure I get all of your bans removed, otherwise people in the future might be confused.  Did you used to use the account "psychoticwarrior"?
<Flannel> This is entirely clerical.
<badboyjer> yes i used to use psychoticwarrior
<Flannel> ok
<Flannel> Give me a second, and then I'll ask you join #ubuntu and say something, to make sure I correctly removed the ban.
<Flannel> badboyjer: Alright, go ahead.
<badboyjer> YEA IT WORKED
<badboyjer> thanks
<Flannel> badboyjer: Great, thanks.  Is there anything else we can do for you today?
<badboyjer> no not really
<Flannel> badboyjer: Alright.  Please part this channel so we can help other people.  Thanks.
<Flannel> Have a nice day.
<badboyjer> take care Flannel
<ubottu> diogenes_ called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-04
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ubottu> LargePrime called the ops in #lubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-28
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (esjay_)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-29
<ubottu> caroga_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-30
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, noals said: ubottu: everything is well recognized but i think it have something to do with my bios somehow
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-01
<tomreyn> we might need an op for #ubuntu shortly
<tomreyn> one808 + one8081
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (one8082 & one808 is !ot and not following community guidelines)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-02
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (xtramayo)
<tomreyn> hi. sec__ keeps spamming #ubuntu . 3 times yesterday, once today so far.
<tomreyn> actually 4 times yesterday
<tomreyn> what they post is about brazil, the new ultra riight wing government they elected there, which this person is not happy with.
<hggdh> yes, politics
<tomreyn> thanks for handling it.
<ubottu> In ubottu, genady said: it is good
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ewen-g said: how much bots is there here?
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (silasav LiliDoTreze - both trolls)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-31
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon all, can someone edit 19.04 out of the topic in #ubuntu please, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-02
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Blade returning nonsense)
<d_l_p> Why is faddledooper getting redirected to #ubuntu-ops?
<hggdh> faddledooper is a bot, managed by d_l_p, see #freenode @ 10:08:27. Added comment on 79597
<hggdh> sdhd-sascha: anything we can do for you? otherwise please /part, this is a no-idling channel
